# ROFR Thread April to June 2021 *PLEASE SEE FIRST POST FOR INSTRUCTIONS & FORMATTING TOOL*



## pangyal

Hi everyone!


This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !

*If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*

*https://rofr.scubacat.net*

*Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.

*PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!*

If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:

DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.


Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.

Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.


Sample:

pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16

*Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:

January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
*April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
*July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
*Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
*January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*
*April 2020- June 2020 ROFR List*
*July 2020- Sept 2020 ROFR List*
*Oct 2020- Dec 2020 ROFR List*
*January 2021- March 2021 ROFR List*


----------



## pangyal

*Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.

Please make sure to use the nifty **tool** in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!

Why am I so picky about using the tool and having the data strings all look cohesive, you ask?

Honestly- it makes things so much easier to read for people who are searching for information quickly. Having a standardized format benefits everyone.
Also, some awesome data-miner types have pulled information from the thread into really cool spreadsheets and charts, which is only possible if the data is collected in a uniform way.

Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week 

*Please remember to post links to any companies you wish to discuss- some are not permitted to be discussed on these forums, so if we are allowed to mention them, the system will pick up the name from the link and not filter it out.*


----------



## pangyal

*PASSED 


AKV:*

disneyrunner2009---$119-$13874-110-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/31

Chris_jarrett---$114-$21330-170-AKV-Feb-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/13, passed 4/1

Rebs007---$114-$25039-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 276/21, 200/22- sent 3/11, passed 4/1

DollFam---$115-$27717-220-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 3/14, passed 4/1

Dawg74---$112-$25839-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 3/13, passed 4/1

jlmarr---$115-$24850-210-AKV-Sep-0/20, 105/21, 210/22- sent 3/16, passed 4/5

E2ME2---$125-$21788.50-160-AKV-Jun-0/20, 263/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/4, passed 4/6

ejm3211---$115-$20892-165-AKV-Apr-0/20, 330/21, 165/22, 165/23-Int'l Seller- sent 3/22, passed 4/12

stacyzerr---$115-$36885-300-AKV-Dec-0/20, 190/21, 300/22-Prorated 21 Dues- sent 3/22, passed 4/15

starfrenzy---$125-$27356-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 391/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/20

SMB418---$119-$20966-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/3, passed 4/27

Bina Mischka---$116-$26220-220-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/5, passed 4/29

DisTime25---$125-$22524-160-AKV-Dec-276/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/9, passed 5/6

PearlyJoy---$112-$18573-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/9

PearlyJoy---$114-$11957-100-AKV-Apr-0/20, 19/21, 32/22, 100/23- sent 4/18, passed 5/10

Lee Matthews---$120-$28991-220-AKL-Sep-106/20, 220/21, 220/22-seller pays 20'MF- sent 4/17, passed 5/10

Shanelle3---$116-$20511-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 160/21, 160/22-Int’l Seller- sent 4/21, passed 5/10

Rebs007---$108-$19221-160-AKV-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/9, passed 5/10

Matt p---$120-$21291-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23-Int'l Seller- sent 4/22, passed 5/12

gfarb27---$105-$26900-230-AKV-Aug-0/19, 230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 4/21, passed 5/12

iceman3205---$117-$22692-180-AKV-Mar-0/20, 140/21, 180/22, 180/23- sent 4/28, passed 5/17

Princesscinderella---$120-$21171-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/20

Jerbear2019---$149-$15800-100-AKV-Dec-53/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/4, passed 5/21

rawisericho---$120-$29371-225-AKV-Jun-0/20, 195/21, 225/22- sent 5/4, passed 5/24

pianograd99---$120-$21159-160-AKV-Mar-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/5, passed 5/24

Chrisdriscoll---$135-$24109-160-AKV-Dec-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/10, passed 6/1

Bbanker2020---$121-$39665-320-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 320/23- sent 5/19, passed 6/9

Antibes---$127-$21566-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 11/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 5/28, passed 6/21


*AUL:*


HappyThoughtsTees---$88-$18700-200-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-seller pays MF' 22- sent 3/5, passed 3/30

matthewredrich---$90-$20670-200-AUL-Dec-73/20, 400/21, 200/22-Int’l Seller/ Seller pays '20 MF- sent 3/30, passed 4/22

BayGirl22---$124-$22110-160-AUL-Oct-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/5, passed 4/30

antib---$100-$14735-125-AUL-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 4/6, passed 5/3

benedib99---$103-$34158-300-AUL-Jun-0/20, 600/21, 300/22-seller pays '20 MF- sent 5/2, passed 5/19

ForWhomTheMouseTolls---$115-$21906-170-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 5/20, passed 6/10

Jlcjunior88---$80-$27705-300-AUL-Oct-8/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 5/24, passed 6/11


*BCV:*


jswoodard---$145-$26235-175-BCV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 78/21, 350/22- sent 3/8, passed 4/2

gfarb27---$120-$39259-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/7

Jun0192---$142-$26802-175-BCV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 175/22- sent 3/30, passed 5/6

MissPixieDreamer---$151-$24491-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 255/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/10

babecca1---$145-$26798-175-BCV-Sep-0/20, 94/21, 175/22- sent 4/8, passed 5/12

mrmagpi---$189-$5485-25-BCV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 25/22- sent 5/3, passed 5/21

hobbes42---$160-$24610-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/4, passed 5/24

DVCRad---$180-$14688-75-BCV-Sep-0/20, 135/21, 75/22- sent 5/10, passed 6/1

awestbrook23---$160-$16895-100-BCV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 6/21, 100/22- sent 5/12, passed 6/2

Eccobleu---$189-$5406-25-BCV-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/4, passed 6/28

mrsclark---$164-$35168-200-BCV-Jun-0/20, 203/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/10, passed 6/30


*BLT:*

kastaine---$160-$42695-250-BLT-Feb-191/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 3/11, passed 3/31

wiltony---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 3/8, passed 4/1

MagicKreator---$160-$46063-270-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 540/21, 270/22- sent 3/8, passed 4/1

jscottnc---$155-$39720-250-BLT-Dec-0/19, 5/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 3/16, passed 4/5

GBBT7636---$157-$33635-200-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 253/21, 200/22- sent 3/23, passed 4/15

All Star Paul---$155-$27338-160-PVB-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 162/21, 160/22- sent 4/19

mrmagpi---$180-$9910-50-BLT-Dec-42/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 3/26, passed 4/21

nie0214(Seller)---$163-$17630-100-BLT-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/24

Princesscinderella---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l Seller- sent 3/31, passed 4/26

tmendez2---$159-$34035-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 200/22- sent 4/2, passed 4/26

ddubaynavarro---$155-$15500-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/2, passed 5/4

ktc34---$170-$18329-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/6, passed 5/4

HIRyeDVC---$163-$34005-200-BLT-Mar-0/20, 76/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/7

Lolcatparty---$155-$16379-100-BLT-Sept-0/19, 46/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 4/21, passed 5/10

jeremyaed---$155-$26152-160-BLT-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 144/22, 160/23- sent 4/23, passed 5/12

bvfbb---$160-$41009-250-BLT-Feb-0/20, 390/21, 250/22- sent 4/25, passed 5/12

huskerfanatic7---$167.5-$18082-100-BLT-Jun- 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/28, passed 5/17

achinforsomebacon---$157-$33730-200-BLT-Jun-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/18

TroJo---$164-$19441-110-BLT-Feb-0/20, 220/21, 110/22- sent 5/2, passed 5/19

BoilerAero---$158-$25561-160-BLT-Oct-0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 4/29, passed 5/19

reddogrun---$161-$17140-100-BLT-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 5/3, passed 5/21

MAKP2---$158.5-$8450-50-BLT-Mar-0/20, 18/21, 50/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 5/14, passed 6/4

Disneykim41---$155-$25152-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 297/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/19, passed 6/8

awestbrook23---$155-$8815-50-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 50/22- sent 5/17, passed 6/10

Sandisw (Seller)---$189-$20190-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 180/21, 100/22- sent 5/22, passed 6/11

Chia1974---$155-$20466-125-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 125/22- sent 5/26, passed 6/15

metsciti---$151-$26110-165-BLT-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 244/22, 165/23-Delayed Closing Oct- sent 5/29, passed 6/22

Dismom18---$155-$33198-200-BLT-Dec-100/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/22, passed 5/10

benedib99---$155-$33342-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/7, passed 6/29

benedib99---$156-$8868-50-BLT-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/7, passed 6/29


*BWV:*


pangyal (Seller)---$115-$29165-250-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 250/22-INT'L SELLER- sent 3/12, passed 4/1

momoftwins---$132-$21636-150-BWV-Mar-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/15, passed 4/1

PearlJoy---$145-$4110-25-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23-Delayed closing in October- sent 3/7, passed 4/1

Sunnyore---$145-$11433-75-BWV-Aug-0/20, 1/21, 75/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/5

Markk1---$124-$43400-350-BWV-Dec-220/20, 350/21-350/22 sent 3/17, passed 4/5

WishUpon0909---$123.33-$20446-150-BWV-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/18, passed 4/8

gfarb27---$116-$44330-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 571/21, 350/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/12

VdoesDisney---$133.5-$21874.5-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 139/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/26, passed 4/20

ronw---$120-$25712-200-BWV-Aug-0/20, 124/21, 200/22- sent 3/30, passed 4/23

MegMoves---$140-$22771-150-BWV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/27

andy1968---$142-$26222-170-BWV-Apr-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 4/5, passed 4/29

D&B---$125-$30000-220-BWV-Feb-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/7

PearlyJoy---$128-$19810-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 62/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/15, passed 5/8

Crash8ART---$120-$12695-100-BWV-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/21, passed 5/10

bmscott---$130-$23340-165-BWV-Mar-0/20, 165/21, 165/22, 165/23- sent 5/6, passed 5/28

gopacers---$127-$29885-222-BWV-Apr-0/20, 116/21, 222/22, 222/23- sent 5/5, passed 6/1


*HH:*


Saratoga Souris---$68-$16344-200-HH-Mar-6/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/25, passed 4/20

2thecastle---$70-$4558-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 39/21, 50/22- sent 5/3, passed 5/24

hhisc16---$81-$2925-25-HH-Oct-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 5/6, passed 5/28

DonMacGregor---$80-$16640-200-HH-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 5/17, passed 6/8

Lorana---$76-$4474-50-HH-Sep-0/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 5/20, passed 6/10

dsmith518---$75-$20267-230-HH-Apr-0/20, 460/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 5/25, passed 6/15

M:SpilotISTC12---$85-$5418-50-HH-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/2, passed 6/28


*OKW:*


Maleficent_Hades---$107-$27528.80-230-OKW-Dec-230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 3/12, passed 4/1

Nangosix---$99-$10162-90-OKW-Aug-80/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 3/12, passed 4/28

max jolicoeur---$127-$3775-25-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 3/12, passed 4/30

RunMagicalMiles---$110-$18520-150-OKW-Feb-80/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/12, passed 5/6

ParkFreak---$111-$21800-190-OKW-Dec-39/20, 190/21, 190/22-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 4/21, passed 5/10

Jsanta26---$102-$18213-160-OKW-Jun-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/28, passed 5/20

DaveH28---$107-$25000-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 285/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 5/22, passed 6/11

ParkFreak---$128-$6072-45-OKW-Jun-0/20, 23/21, 22/22, 45/23- sent 6/4, passed 6/29

Bea---$117-$19400-150-OKW-Dec-0/20, 186/21, 150/22- sent 6/10, passed 6/30


*OKW EXTENDED:*


ddematteo29---$97-$16432-150-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 152/21, 150/22- sent 3/15, passed 4/8

hammer1995---$105-$6000-50-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/13

PearlyJoy---$108-$11903-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27

ILoveMyDVC---$108-$17211-150-OKW(E)-Dec-0/20, 186/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6, passed 5/3

ILoveMyDVC---$118-$65857-520-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 520/20, 1040/21, 520/22- sent 4/20, passed 5/10

guerrero5---$118-$23936-180-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 341/21, 180/22- sent 4/9, passed 5/10

Kahlenfiore---$133-$7588-50-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/19, passed 5/10

ILoveMyDVC---$129-$14336-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/30, passed 5/20

ILoveMyDVC---$120-$19139-150-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 186/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/30, passed 5/20




*PVB:*


dkotsel---$145-$29657-190-PVB-Feb-0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 3/13, passed 4/1

Minniemoo15---$150-$25870-160-PVB-Feb-0/20, 316/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/12, passed 4/1

hbg1---$149-$32040-200-PVB-Feb-0/20, 232/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/1

Courtking12---$150-$56098-350-PVB-Aug-0/20, 694/21, 350/22- sent 3/12, passed 4/1

Jennyliztx---$143-$24633-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/5

vbmedic52---$141-$27148-185-PVB-Jun-0/20, 169/21, 185/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/7

whitters3---$155-$16598-100-PVB-Mar-57/20, 65/21, 100/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/12

Jwaire---$160-$17144-100-PVB-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 200/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/14

achikes24---$144.50-$22993-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 87/21, 150/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/20

DingDang17---$152-$15681-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 79/22- sent 3/29, passed 4/23

Monorailblack---$157-$26993-160-PVB-Sep-0/19, 9/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/11, passed 5/4

askb6410---$154-$25022.50-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 153/21, 150/22- sent 4/14, passed 5/6

AladdinJ---$144-$43200-300-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 300/22-Seller pays 50% closing cost- sent 4/13, passed 5/7

Disneyfanatics6---$144-$29450-200-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 189/22- sent 4/9, passed 5/7

macman123---$142-$31990-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/7, passed 5/8

Alegria1004---$155-$20015-125-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/10

Headless Horseman---$147-$34607-230-PVB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 230/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/10

kandlsutton---$175-$14265-75-PVB-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 75/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/10

All Star Paul---$155-$27338-160-PVB-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 162/21, 160/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/10

J Spaziani---$166-$26560-160-PVB-Aug-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/12

Kellyjhurst---$165-$17495-100-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 100/22- sent 5/6, passed 5/28

Hiddenmickey75---$170-$18390-100-PVB-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/10, passed 6/1

Kim.chris2009---$160-$28533-175-PVB-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 181/22, 129/23- sent 5/6, passed 6/1

HarryHRH---$163-$26130-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 181/21, 98/22- sent 5/11, passed 6/1

DISJeff74---$183-$10615-55-PVB-Apr-45/21, 55/22, 55/23- sent 5/14, passed 6/4

asaj---$165-$38800-220-PVB-Jun-64/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 5/15, passed 6/4

benedib99---$146-$43168-275-PVB-Aug-224/20, 275/21, 275/22-'20 not banked- sent 5/19, passed 6/9


*RIV:*

stlrod---$134-$43684-300-RIV-Dec-300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 4/1, passed 4/28

eatmoreveg---$135-$11275-75-RIV-Jun-0/20, 142/21, 75/22- sent 5/10, passed 5/31

Sandisw---$152-$20648-125-RIV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 5/25, passed 6/15


*SSR:*

Isles22---$104-$17437-150-SSR-Sep-0/20, 270/21, 150/22- sent 3/10, passed 4/1

RapunzelRN---$111-$12006-100-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 3/11, passed 4/1

timff18---$110-$23100-210-SSR-Mar-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-INT'L SELLER- Seller pays closing/'21 MF- sent 3/10, passed 4/1

Lexxiefern---$114-$15143-120-SSR-Jun-0/20, 240/21, 120/22- sent 3/7, passed 4/1

RyanDisneyDad---$118-$19497-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/7, passed 4/1

allisonmw11---$100-$15533-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 3/18, passed 4/8

M:SpilotISTC12---$125-$5567-40-SSR-Dec-10/20, 20/21, 40/22, 40/23- sent 3/23, passed 4/13

nie0214---$104-$22202-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 200/22- sent 3/26, passed 4/20

MAKP2---$112-$13920-110-SSR-Feb-0/20, 88/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 3/29, passed 4/22

KellyN1017---$115-$19448-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 4/10, passed 5/6

tlm345---$120-$26192-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 320/21, 200/22- sent 4/14, passed 5/7

DVCNewb21---$100-$22817-220-SSR-Feb-0/20, 29/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/9, passed 5/7

KTDoesDisney---$127-$10160-80-SSR-Feb-0/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 4/9, passed 5/7

Benicola---$115-$28179-225-SSR-Aug-123/20, 450/21, 225/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/10

NeoChaos---$110-$8300-65-SSR-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 65/22-International seller- sent 4/14, taken 5/10, then passed 5/13

goofyinohio---$120-$19945-150-SSR-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 4/24, passed 5/13

rkrose1---$124-$20242-150-SSR-Oct-150/20, 300/21, 150/22-sent 4/30, passed 5/19

Mousefiend---$126-$20928-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/4, passed 5/25

Disneyfan5plus1---$115-$16502-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 5/8, passed 5/31

Michiel---$120-$37774-300-SSR-Jun-0/20, 600/21, 300/22-International seller- sent 5/11, passed 5/31

DsnyDreaminDad---$115-$26474-225-SSR-Aug-0/19, 133/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 5/13, passed 6/1

Twiggy1953---$125-$13821-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/13, passed 6/1

DisneyCowgirl---$125-$40563-300-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 412/21, 300/22- sent 5/13, passed 6/1

Benicola---$118-$12665-100-SSR-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22- sent 5/16, passed 6/4

kilik64---$120-$19785-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22 - sent 5/18, passed 6/8

geaux_half---$149-$8340-50-SSR-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 5/19, passed 6/9

timff18 (seller)---$129-$6972-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 38/22, 50/23- sent 5/25, passed 6/12

Belle53---$120-$14515-115-SSR-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 115/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 5/26, passed 6/16

Chia1974---$125-$13772-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22-Delayed closing 9/26- sent 6/4, passed 6/28


*VGC:*


HIRyeDVC---$220-$34548-150-VGC-Jun-106/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/26, passed 5/4


HIRyeDVC---$220-$39088-170-VGC-Jun-72/19, 170/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 4/2, passed 5/4

Jmazzuca243---$225-$36718-160-VGC-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/20, passed 5/10

ValW---$260-$14030-50-VGC-Dec-38/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/21, passed 5/10

David.D---$245-$68807-270-VGC-Jun-0/20, 540/21, 270/22- sent 4/25, passed 5/14

benedib99---$235-$49118-200-VGC-Aug-0/20, 400/21, 200/22-no 2020 maint fees- sent 4/30, passed 5/19

benedib99---$220-$28894-120-VGC-Aug-0/20, 67/21, 120/22- sent 6/1, passed 6/22

benedib99---$239-$40065-160-VGC-Aug-0/20, 250/21, 160/22- sent 6/12, passed 6/30

HappyThoughtsTees---$295-$10260-30-VGC-Jun-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 6/7, passed 6/30

HappyThoughtsTees---$295-$19329-60-VGC-Jun-0/20, 76/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 6/7, passed 6/30


*VGF:*

GG23---$183-$19661-100-VGF-Mar-0/20, 195/21, 100/22- sent 3/6, passed 4/1


MinnieSueB---$165-$17140-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller paying dues- sent 3/11, passed 4/1

Stw121191---$170-$21391-120-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 1/21, 120/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/7

BuzzyBelle---$173-$22490-130-VGF-Feb-0/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/8

macman123---$180-$24107-125-VGF-Aug-14/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/14

BigDaddyLaBouff---$165-$31826-180-VGF-Jun-0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 3/30, passed 4/23

gfarb27---$175-$29882-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/7

Prince John Robin Hood---$169-$34597-200-VGF-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 4/14, passed 5/10

Thedjwaver---$181-$18910-100-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/10

SherylLC---$172-$29234-160-VGF-Jun-0/20, 135/21, 160/22- sent 4/21, passed 5/10

macman123---$186.50-$39250-200-VGF-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/28, passed 5/18

macman123---$186.50-$19250-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/28, passed 5/18


*WL/ BRV:*


mollys_aunt---$120-$13361-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 3/12, passed 4/1

cp3uho---$104-$17100-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 119/21, 150/22- sent 3/10, passed 4/1

gfarb27---$95-$28500-270-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 518/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 4/1, passed 4/26

awestbrook23---$106-$17548-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 125/21, 150/22- sent 4/2, passed 4/27

Disneytrippin'---$110-$23663-195-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 195/21, 195/22- sent 4/7, passed 5/6

idisneyfan---$110-$21334-175-BRV@WL-Apr-127/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 4/30, passed 5/18

DDad4---$135-$15001-100-BWV-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 5/7, passed 6/1

allisonmw11---$113-$21804-170-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 303/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 5/10, passed 6/2

benedib99---$110-$18350-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 5/18, passed 6/8

TT1985---$100-$26719-240-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/28, passed 6/21

VdoesDisney---$86.67-$14962.12-150-BRV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 150/22 - sent 6/1, passed 6/23

Jules123---$114-$18969-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/20, 287/21, 150/22- sent 6/9, passed 6/30


*WL/ CCV:*

Pxedstqn98---$140-$11873-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 116/21, 37/22-Closing 6/21- sent 3/17, passed 4/7

geneandamy---$148-$28234-175-CCV@WL-Dec-125/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/8

GreyTami---$135-$11239-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22

babecca1---$160-$17358-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/7, passed 5/3

Jwmob91---$152-$40353-250-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 134/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/10

emmsgug---$137.5-$59076-400-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 30/20, 400/21, 400/22-partial closing cost- sent 4/21, passed 5/10

Kenyoncad---$148-$27712-175-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 137/20, 134/21, 175/22- sent 4/23, passed 5/13

pepr1800---$160-$17387-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/14

benedib99---$145-$27602-175-CCV@WL-Dec-350/20, 175/21, 175/22-no 19/20 maint fees- sent 4/30, passed 5/18

Lorilais_mommie---$144-$38623-250-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 141/20, 250/21, 250/22-11/20 closing- sent 4/30, passed 5/24

Jersey Dis---$165-$17255-100-CCV@WL-Oct-100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/27 passed 6/16

striker1064---$175-$21258-118-CCV@WL Fixed Week-Oct-0/20, 80/21, 118/22-Week 44- sent 6/9, passed 6/30

Chia1974---$163-$10910-60-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 60/22- sent 6/8, passed 6/30


*VB:*

gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22-seller pay dues- sent 3/17, passed 4/12

MICKIMINI---$65-$4515-50-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/13, passed 5/10

Emmett2020---$65-$11327-150-VB-Feb-0/20, 113/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/18, passed 6/11

Lee Matthews---$90-$9561.50-100-VB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 100/22-seller pay closing- sent 5/28, passed 6/21

mufasa0505---$85-$5319-50-VB-Mar-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 5/29, passed 6/22



*WAITING 


AKV:*



gfarb27---$106-$19156-160-AKV-Jun-0/20, 176/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/18

Rush---$123-$26956-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/21

Cate2---$122-$26859-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 240/21, 200/22- sent 6/28


*AUL:*



gfarb27---$95-$23922-220-AUL-Dec-0/19, 440/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 4/16

T-i-double-guh-er---$113-$12225-100-AUL-Apr-0/20, 50/21, 75/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 5/3

Nicstress---$115-$27311-230-AUL-Mar-0/20, 62/21, 194/22, 230/23-Seller pays $301 towards '22 MF- sent 6/10

natty650---$115-$22394-175-AUL-Feb-0/20, 164/21, 175/22- sent 6/18


*BCV:*



mrsclark---$160-$29234-170-BCV-Jun-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 6/21

BenjaminLovesTheMouse---$140-$40763-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 300/23-Seller pays MF '21 & '22- sent 6/11




*BLT:*


dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$187.5-$6297-30-BLT-Mar-0/20, 30/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 6/10

PrincessPam1665---$172-$29399-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23-seller pay MF 2020- sent 6/11

TMichele---$165-$17977-100-BLT-Jun-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/15

SarahWI---$160-$34210-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/19

FSUSammy---$167-$38258-220-BLT-Aug-0/20, 341/21, 220/22- sent 6/24


*BWV:*



gfarb27---$125-$47428-350-BWV-Dec-0/19, 700/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 4/16

gfarb27---$125-$40678-300-BWV-Dec-0/19, 424/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 4/19

Someimaginationhuh---$120-$27616-210-BWV-Jun-0/20, 342/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 6/1

Scheddj---$165-$4816-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/14

LadybugsMum---$160-$14874-85-BWV-Aug-0/20, 85/21, 85/22- sent 6/15

ValW---$155-$4476-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 12/21, 25/22- sent 6/18

Scheddj---$165-$4816-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/14


*HH:*



i18mulan---$69-$16505-200-HH-Jun-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/18

M:SpilotISTC12---$85-$5418-50-HHI-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/2




*OKW:*


gfarb27---$104-$24620-230-OKW-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 460/21, 230/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 5/17

MICKIMINI---$125-$4001-30-OKW-Sep-0/19, 30/20, 60/21, 30/22-SELLER PAYS CLOSING- sent 6/28



*OKW EXTENDED:*


ABE4DISNEY---$115-$23862-200-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/25


*PVB:*



AladdinJ---$144-$43200-300-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 300/22-Seller pays 50% closing cost- sent 4/13

DGaw4---$170-$27353-150-PVB-Sep- 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/21

DianaMB333---$175-$18785-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/25

lovethesun12---$160-$17443-100-PVB-Mar-0/20, 94/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/25


*RIV:





SSR:*




Dis87ney---$124-$26977-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/24

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 (Seller)---$163-$4718-25-SSR-Jun-0/20, 42/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/15

Disneyfan123---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Jun-160/20, 157/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/17

Princesscinderella---$123-$12857-100-SSR-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/20

weatherman---$123-$30384-225-SSR-Jun-0/20, 413/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 6/21

dado4---$125-$13721-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 6/21

MICKIMINI---$135-$7279-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 50/22-SELLER PAYS '21 MF'S- sent 6/21

iceman3205---$128-$22302-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l Seller- sent 6/29


*VGC:




VGF:*


adawson128---$185-$29538-150-VGF-Sep-150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/4

PsycProfPlum---$177-$18835-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 54/21, 100/22- sent 6/15

kandlsutton---$175-$10407-55-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 55/22- sent 6/15


*WL/ BRV:*


max jolicoeur---$107-$17215-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 43/21, 150/22- sent 3/7

Amyeliza---$138-$5862-40-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 20/22- sent 4/19

momtwoboys---$98-$18630-170-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 5/11

thegoatfeeder---$130-$9394-65-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 65/22- sent 6/3

Jules123---$114-$18969-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/20, 287/21, 150/22- sent 6/9




*WL/ CCV:*



Nutbean---$155-$16459-100-CCV@WL-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/9

aulaninutz---$160-$34238-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 359/21, 200/22- sent 6/12


*VB:*




gfarb27---$71.5-$25510-300-VB-Dec-0/19, 534/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 4/18




*TAKEN 



AKV:*

Bina Mischka---$107-$22091-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 3/1, taken 3/29

Lee Matthews---$109-$24525-225-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 225/22- sent 3/18, taken 4/8

laurenrebbecca---$112-$16770-140-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 140/22- sent 3/17, taken 4/8

laurenrebbecca---$117-$19883-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 4/12, taken 5/6


*AUL:



BCV:*


gfarb27---$120-$26800-200-BCV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/4, taken 4/1


*BLT:*

tmendez2---$147-$33650-230-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 230/23- sent 3/11, taken 3/31

achinforsomebacon---$143-$34585-225-BLT-Jun-160/20, 450/21, 225/22- sent 3/9, taken 3/31

Disneytrippin'---$152-$24320-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11, taken 3/31

gfarb27---$144-$46650-300-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/23, taken 4/10

gfarb27---$145-$54320-350-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 700/21, 350/22- sent 3/23, taken 4/14

lovethesun12---$145-$15745-100-BLT-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/25, taken 4/15

PearlyJoy---$153-$15930-100-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 4/1, taken 4/21

emmymac17---$150-$25859-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/6, taken 4/22

Captain Trips---$150-$31410-200-BLT-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 200/22- sent 4/27 taken 5/12


*BWV:*

gfarb27---$103.33-$34195-300-BWV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/11, taken 4/2

PrincessPam1665---$117-$25220-210-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 3/15, taken 4/8

Culli---$113-$18322-150-BWV-Jun-62/20, 97/21, 150/22-Seller 1/2 MF 21 UY- sent 3/16, taken 4/9

Crash8ART---$116-$12445-100-BWV-Feb-0/20, 124/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/30, taken 4/19

PrincessPam1665---$122-$27540-220-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/8, taken 5/11


*HH:



OKW:*

Parkfreak---$99-$21780-220-OKW-Mar-0/20, 233/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/30, taken 4/19

lizzynorma---$91.3-$21960-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 4/5, taken 4/21

Dena1972---$98-$27357-250-OKW-Apr-250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 4/9, taken 4/28

sharene0724---$100-$15630-150-OKW-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/13, taken 4/24

DaveH28---$100-$25000-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 230/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 4/27, taken 5/19

Dena1972---$100-$27832-250-OKW-Mar-0/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 5/4, taken 5/20

MICKIMINI (Seller)---$116-$18050-150-OKW-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 6/8, taken 6/25


*OKW EXTENDED:



PVB:*


Alladinj---$133-$40840-300-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 300/22- sent 3/3, taken 4/1

aladdinj---$134-$21100-150-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 3/17, taken 4/8


*SSR:*


superlarz---$103-$17151-150-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/20, taken 5/7

Disneyfan5plus1---$107-$16050-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22 - sent 4/2, taken 5/7

gfarb27---$105-$31500-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 153/20, 300/21, 300/22-seller pay dues- sent 4/18, taken 5/7

Belle53---$104-$17411.50-150-SSR-Oct-120/20, 150/21, 150/22-Int'l seller- sent 4/9, taken 5/7

Jacec---$105-$18579-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/7, taken 5/7

BeBopaSaurus---$114-$24977-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/6, taken 5/8

Michiel---$111-$28470-250-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 4/21 taken 5/9

Michiel---$111-$11675-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 5/21, 100/22- sent 4/24, taken 5/11

agirlcallededdy (Seller)---$110-$25552-220-SSR-Feb-27/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/8, taken 5/18

Princesscinderella---$115-$20202-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 5/1, taken 5/19

Dis87ney---$114-$24159-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 87/21, 200/22- sent 4/23, taken 5/19

mathgeek (Seller)---$113-$18753-160-SSR-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 5/4, taken 5/21

Kpeterso---$115-$12305-100-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 36/21, 100/22- sent 5/10, taken 5/24

VdoesDisney---$100-$11386.1-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 132/21, 100/22- sent 5/6, taken 5/25

Chia1974---$110-$19322-160-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 165/21, 160/22- sent 5/12, taken 5/27

Rayspooh---$105-$28286-250-SSR-Jun-0/20, 202/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 5/13, taken 5/27

Princesscinderella---$119-$19040-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 33/21, 160/22-Seller pays Closing & MF ‘21- sent 5/19, taken 6/9

weatherman---$111-$22163-180-SSR-Apr-0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 5/21, taken 6/14

npatellye---$115-$20196-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 189/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/26, taken 6/16

dado4---$105-$11896-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/25, taken 6/16

JoeMonzo---$120-$24365-190-SSR-Feb-0/20, 29/21, 190/22, 190/23- sent 6/4, taken 6/24

softballmom3---$128-$14656-110-SSR-Apr-0/20, 120/21, 110/22-Seller pays closing- sent 6/14, taken 6/29

Michiel---$120-$18575-150-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 6/7, taken 6/29


*VGC:




VGF:*

macman123---$160-$10350-60-VGF-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22 - sent 5/19, taken 6/21


*WL/ BRV:



WL/ CCV:*

Robin&Marion---$138-$21550-150-CCV@WL-Dec-152/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/7, taken 4/21

Kenyoncad---$140-$30238-200-CCV@WL-Oct-358/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/2, taken 4/21

aulaninutz---$147.5-$46555-300-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 166/21, 300/22- sent 5/18, taken 6/8

PrincessPam1665---$146-$30785-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 120/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 5/14, taken 6/9

iceman3205---$143-$23286-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 6/2, taken 6/24


*VB:*


----------



## Ruttangel

Hello Q2! Good luck everyone.

Thanks @pangyal


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

disneyrunner2009---$119-$13874-110-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/31

Maybe the new entry price, $119 for AK. I thought I over paid and it would be taken, because it is stripped.


----------



## princesscinderella

Let’s hope that this QTR the ROFR monster shows a little more compassion to all those buying.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Fingers crossed.


----------



## I Run Long

Good luck everyone!


----------



## PearlyJoy

Yay new thread !! Good Q2 luck to everyone !! Thank you @pangyal


----------



## PearlyJoy

I had offered on an AKV stripped contract today listed at $124 for April. I heard it went into a bidding war and finally the seller accepted an offer at $9 higher than listed.  Needless to say, I passed on it when I heard its going into a bidding war.

What's going on with AKV


----------



## Amyeliza

Hello, everyone!!  So excited to start a new thread!  My last contract past in 22 days!  I hope Disney keeps this pace!


----------



## Amyeliza

PearlyJoy said:


> I had offered on an AKV stripped contract today listed at $124 for April. I heard it went into a bidding war and finally the seller accepted an offer at $9 higher than listed.  Needless to say, I passed on it when I heard its going into a bidding war.
> 
> What's going on with AKV


Low inventory?  I was in a bidding war for a 35 point Saratoga Springs contract.  There were 8 or 9 of us.  WTH?  My bid was 8 dollars over asking and I didn't get it.


----------



## Theta

Amyeliza said:


> Low inventory?  I was in a bidding war for a 35 point Saratoga Springs contract.  There were 8 or 9 of us.  WTH?  My bid was 8 dollars over asking and I didn't get it.



What was asking price on this baby contract?


----------



## Amyeliza

Theta said:


> What was asking price on this baby contract?


I believe it was 35 points @ $110.  So, $3,850 plus closing costs.  That was before the bidding war.


----------



## MagicKreator

Hi all! 270 point BLT contract (included in the thread above) was submitted 3/8. I touched base with my broker today and we’re still waiting. Hoping to hear this week. Good luck to you all! Can’t wait to join you as a new DVC member!


----------



## PearlyJoy

Amyeliza said:


> Low inventory?  I was in a bidding war for a 35 point Saratoga Springs contract.  There were 8 or 9 of us.  WTH?  My bid was 8 dollars over asking and I didn't get it.


Seems like there are many investor listings that are stripped too. They must have paid a lot at the foreclosure auction and now driving the prices up at the resale market. Such a bummer.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Amyeliza said:


> I believe it was 35 points @ $110.  So, $3,850 plus closing costs.  That was before the bidding war.


Now I don't feel so bad about paying $125 for my 40 SSR points. I saw that one after the fact and felt like I severely overpaid.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Amyeliza said:


> Low inventory?  I was in a bidding war for a 35 point Saratoga Springs contract.  There were 8 or 9 of us.  WTH?  My bid was 8 dollars over asking and I didn't get it.



That's what I was afraid was coming. Offering over asking, just like the current housing market in some parts of the US.


----------



## The Jackal

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Now I don't feel so bad about paying $125 for my 40 SSR points. I saw that one after the fact and felt like I severely overpaid.


If it is the right contract for you, the only way you pay too much is if you pay more than direct.  There might be a few who will pay more than direct, because if your not a member and you only want a small contract (25-40 points), buying direct has a higher minimum point buy in.  So it can make sense to some.   Congratulations and Welcome Home neighbor.


----------



## nangosix

My broker site said that we passed the first stage of ROFR (title check/deed)  and now are in the second stage but then said it will likely be two more weeks... it already 21 days so I’m still hoping that was the overestimate so I do not reach out again to just check in .

we also have been told by one broker that they have sent out emails telling their clients that it is a great time to sell and that prices continue to rise. Perhaps that is helping drive the thought up that the bidding will ensue and the higher prices continue.


----------



## Amyeliza

nangosix said:


> My broker site said that we passed the first stage of ROFR (title check/deed)  and now are in the second stage but then said it will likely be two more weeks... it already 21 days so I’m still hoping that was the overestimate so I do not reach out again to just check in .
> 
> we also have been told by one broker that they have sent out emails telling their clients that it is a great time to sell and that prices continue to rise. Perhaps that is helping drive the thought up that the bidding will ensue and the higher prices continue.



The prices sure are climbing!


----------



## RapunzelRN

Reposted


----------



## RapunzelRN

RapunzelRN---$111-$12006-100-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 3/11/21, passed 4/1/21


----------



## vbmedic52

RapunzelRN said:


> RapunzelRN---$111-$12006-100-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 3/11/21, passed 4/1/21


Congrats!


----------



## MinnieSueB

MinnieSueB---$165-$17140-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller paying dues- sent 3/11, passed 4/1 

FINALLY!  I'm done for awhile at least until prices come back down.
Bought resale SSR (200) during shutdown
Bought direct RIV (200) when they opened back up
and GFV after staying there in Jan

Hope everyone else hears soon!


----------



## stwaldman

MinnieSueB said:


> MinnieSueB---$165-$17140-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller paying dues- sent 3/11, passed 4/1
> 
> FINALLY!  I'm done for awhile at least until prices come back down.
> Bought resale SSR (200) during shutdown
> Bought direct RIV (200) when they opened back up
> and GFV after staying there in Jan
> 
> Hope everyone else hears soon!


Ooo I hope this bodes well for me, very similar one out through about a week later


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlyJoy---$153-$15930-100-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 4/1

Buyer pays closing. No 2021 dues, Seller provides credit towards used 2022 points at closing.

"There was never much hope, just a fool's hope"


----------



## Courtking12

Courtking12---$150-$56098-350-PVB-Aug-0/20, 694/21, 350/22- sent 3/12
So. Nervous.


----------



## PearlyJoy

RapunzelRN said:


> RapunzelRN---$111-$12006-100-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 3/11/21, passed 4/1/21


Yay! Congratulations !


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

So happy to see people hearing back from 3/11 I sent mine on 3/12. Really hope it passes and the rest goes fairly quick so I can book my December trip!


----------



## nangosix

PearlyJoy said:


> Seems like there are many investor listings that are stripped too. They must have paid a lot at the foreclosure auction and now driving the prices up at the resale market. Such a bummer.


How can you tell that it’s an investor listing?


----------



## Lee Matthews

Is it normal for dues to be required at closing for the following year?


----------



## Courtking12

Maleficent_Hades said:


> So happy to see people hearing back from 3/11 I sent mine on 3/12. Really hope it passes and the rest goes fairly quick so I can book my December trip!


Ours was sent on 3/12 too!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Amyeliza

MinnieSueB said:


> MinnieSueB---$165-$17140-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller paying dues- sent 3/11, passed 4/1
> 
> FINALLY!  I'm done for awhile at least until prices come back down.
> Bought resale SSR (200) during shutdown
> Bought direct RIV (200) when they opened back up
> and GFV after staying there in Jan
> 
> Hope everyone else hears soon!


GFV was very nice when I stayed there last.  It was between GFV, BLT and the Poly.  I chose the Poly due to the amount of studios.  I sometimes wish I would have gotten GFV.  I can always visit...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lee Matthews said:


> View attachment 566351
> 
> Is it normal for dues to be required at closing for the following year?



DVC started requiring that within the past few years if the closing will happen at the very end of the year.  Note that if you were to purchase this and close anytime before Dec 1st that you do not pay the dues with the closing.  DVC would bill you normally.


----------



## Amyeliza

Lee Matthews said:


> View attachment 566351
> 
> Is it normal for dues to be required at closing for the following year?


I have not see that before.


----------



## dkostel

dkotsel---$145-$29657-190-PVB-Feb-0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 3/13, passed 4/1 

WooHoo, I passed. Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Courtking12

dkostel said:


> dkotsel---$145-$29657-190-PVB-Feb-0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 3/13, passed 4/1
> 
> WooHoo, I passed. Good luck to everyone still waiting!


Yay, Congrats!! That’s so exciting!! We sent ours in on 3/12 for Poly too so maybe we will hear soon!


----------



## Minniemoo15

Hooray!!

I can’t believe how much prices have jumped since this was sent to ROFR a few weeks ago!
Side note: does anyone know if the rest of the process goes quicker on DVC’s end  if you are an existing member? Same UY and Home Resort as first contract. 

Minniemoo15---$150-$25870-160-PVB-Feb-0/20, 316/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/12, passed 4/1


----------



## vbmedic52

Courtking12 said:


> Yay, Congrats!! That’s so exciting!! We sent ours in on 3/12 for Poly too so maybe we will hear soon!


We sent ours 3/19 for poly 185 pts at 141$pp!!! This makes me happy!!!


----------



## hbg1

waiting....sent 3/11....the good thing is I have 5 days off after today. I feel like wfh makes the waiting a bit worse lol

also curious about the above post regarding existing member with same use year...


----------



## timff18

Third contract just passed!!

timff18---$110-$23100-210-SSR-Mar-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-INT'L SELLER- Seller pays closing/'21 MF- sent 3/10, passed 4/1


----------



## Jennyliztx

Anyone else wish they could go back and offer more $$ for their contract?  That seems so crazy, but I absolutely would have.  At the time, I thought I was right in the middle of the safe range...now I’m not so sure.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Jennyliztx said:


> Anyone else wish they could go back and offer more $$ for their contract?  That seems so crazy, but I absolutely would have.  At the time, I thought I was right in the middle of the safe range...now I’m not so sure.



yep. I even said I was willing to do that but my agent at DVC resale market said that it wouldn’t guarantee which while he’s right, think would have pushed me past the post


----------



## Lee Matthews

timff18 said:


> Third contract just passed!!
> 
> timff18---$110-$23100-210-SSR-Mar-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-INT'L SELLER- Seller pays closing/'21 MF- sent 3/10, passed 4/1



Now that’s a great deal that the seller is paying quite a bit


----------



## Courtking12

vbmedic52 said:


> We sent ours 3/19 for poly 185 pts at 141$pp!!! This makes me happy!!!


Aww good luck! Hope we all hear soon!!


----------



## Courtking12

Minniemoo15 said:


> Hooray!!
> 
> I can’t believe how much prices have jumped since this was sent to ROFR a few weeks ago!
> Side note: does anyone know if the rest of the process goes quicker on DVC’s end  if you are an existing member? Same UY and Home Resort as first contract.
> 
> Minniemoo15---$150-$25870-160-PVB-Feb-0/20, 316/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/12, passed 4/1


Oh that’s awesome! Congrats!! Ours is similar and was also sent 3/12.


----------



## Lexxiefern

Lexxiefern---$114-$15143-120-SSR-Jun-0/20, 240/21, 120/22- sent 3/7, passed 4/1

 I ended up calling to verify when it was actually sent to ROFR and was told it was sent 3/7 not 3/4. And then she told me that they had just received a bunch of contracts back from Disney and congrats that I had passed! A couple minutes later I received the email. Such a relief since the market has really dried up since I submitted.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Jennyliztx said:


> Anyone else wish they could go back and offer more $$ for their contract?  That seems so crazy, but I absolutely would have.  At the time, I thought I was right in the middle of the safe range...now I’m not so sure.


I offered $5 below asking on my second attempt (first attempt at VGF) and then panicked when the seller accepted. I asked the broker if I should just pay asking and he said he wasn’t worried about it at that price point. I was kicking myself when it was taken three weeks later. But, I just passed this week on a VGF contract that had a few more points and a better UY for the way we travel, so it all worked out! Good luck! Hoping you get good news soon!


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

Maleficent_Hades---$107-$27528.80-230-OKW-Dec-230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 3/12 Passed 4/1

YAY!!!! so happy right now!!


----------



## momoftwins

Woot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
momoftwins---$132-$21636-150-BWV-Mar-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/15, passed 4/1


----------



## RapunzelRN

Minniemoo15 said:


> Hooray!!
> 
> I can’t believe how much prices have jumped since this was sent to ROFR a few weeks ago!
> Side note: does anyone know if the rest of the process goes quicker on DVC’s end  if you are an existing member? Same UY and Home Resort as first contract.
> 
> Minniemoo15---$150-$25870-160-PVB-Feb-0/20, 316/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/12, passed 4/1


I’m not sure if that’s a thing .

But my 2nd SSR resale that just passed ROFR today was same UY and home resort. Took 21 days, which feels quick compared to my 1st that took 30+ days.


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlJoy---$145-$4110-25-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23-Delayed closing in October- sent 3/7, passed 4/1

My little contract pulled through, there have been a few successes today.. Congratulations to all, Best luck to everyone that is waiting


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlyJoy---$108-$11903-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/1

Buyer pays closing cost + admin fee + monthly dues until June 2021

This was not in my plans, but too good to pass


----------



## Chris_Jarrett

Just passed ROFR!

Chris_jarrett---$114-$21330-170-AKV-Feb-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/13, passed 4/1


----------



## mollys_aunt

momoftwins said:


> Woot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> momoftwins---$132-$21636-150-BWV-Mar-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/15, passed 4/1


Wow. What a turnaround. I'd be excited too. Congrats!


----------



## Divaofdisney

Wow this has been a great day for passes! Congratulations to all who have passed. So very exciting!


----------



## Rebs007

PearlyJoy said:


> I had offered on an AKV stripped contract today listed at $124 for April. I heard it went into a bidding war and finally the seller accepted an offer at $9 higher than listed.  Needless to say, I passed on it when I heard its going into a bidding war.
> 
> What's going on with AKV


Oh dear, that doesn't bode well for those of us waiting on ROFR for AKV


----------



## achinforsomebacon

Jennyliztx said:


> Anyone else wish they could go back and offer more $$ for their contract?  That seems so crazy, but I absolutely would have.  At the time, I thought I was right in the middle of the safe range...now I’m not so sure.


Definitely! Our offer was very close to asking and probably on the lower end of BLT contracts that had been passing but I never even thought to offer more than asking. Now I would offer at least $10 more. The one we lost was pretty perfect for us too and there hasn't really been much else we like so lesson learned.


----------



## Amyeliza

KAT4DISNEY said:


> DVC started requiring that within the past few years if the closing will happen at the very end of the year.  Note that if you were to purchase this and close anytime before Dec 1st that you do not pay the dues with the closing.  DVC would bill you normally.


Great info.  BTW, your dog is sooooo beautiful!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Great to see passes for contracts sent 3/15. I hopefully won’t be far off mine


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Minniemoo15 said:


> Hooray!!
> 
> I can’t believe how much prices have jumped since this was sent to ROFR a few weeks ago!
> Side note: does anyone know if the rest of the process goes quicker on DVC’s end  if you are an existing member? Same UY and Home Resort as first contract.
> 
> Minniemoo15---$150-$25870-160-PVB-Feb-0/20, 316/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/12, passed 4/1



It doesn't.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Amyeliza said:


> Great info.  BTW, your dog is sooooo beautiful!



Awww - thank you!  That's my now 16 1/2 year old "baby".


----------



## ddematteo29

momoftwins said:


> Woot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> momoftwins---$132-$21636-150-BWV-Mar-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/15, passed 4/1


Congrats! That's awesome. Ours was sent 3/15 also. How long do I have to wait before I call and annoy our broker


----------



## CP3uhoh

ddematteo29 said:


> Congrats! That's awesome. Ours was sent 3/15 also. How long do I have to wait before I call and annoy our broker


still waiting on a 3/8 submission here.....though I feel like they take them relatively fast when the do.


----------



## PrincessPam1665

ddematteo29 said:


> Congrats! That's awesome. Ours was sent 3/15 also. How long do I have to wait before I call and annoy our broker



I was wondering the same thing! Mine was sent 3/15 also


----------



## Rebs007

Chris_Jarrett said:


> Just passed ROFR!
> 
> Chris_jarrett---$114-$21330-170-AKV-Feb-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/13, passed 4/1


congratulations!!!  I'm waiting on one at $114 so this gives me hope


----------



## gskywalker

Jennyliztx said:


> Anyone else wish they could go back and offer more $$ for their contract?  That seems so crazy, but I absolutely would have.  At the time, I thought I was right in the middle of the safe range...now I’m not so sure.


Answer for me is nope.  I lost 3 BLT and, 1 AKV.  I was upset at the time, my wife was upset more.  With all that said I am ecstatic that I didn't increase my prices and instead ended up with my $70 pp for AUL contract.  I think Disney would have taken all 3 of my BLT contracts anyway unless I added at least $20 pp and maybe more.  About the same on the AKV contract.


----------



## Rebs007

Great to see so many passes today and none taken yet.  Congratulations to all of you.  Meanwhile the wait continues!


----------



## MagicKreator

CP3uhoh said:


> still waiting on a 3/8 submission here.....though I feel like they take them relatively fast when the do.


I’m waiting on a 3/8 too. Emailed my broker yesterday and she said no news is good news. Let’s hope! I’d at least like to HAVE the news soon! LOL


----------



## Amyeliza

CP3uhoh said:


> still waiting on a 3/8 submission here.....though I feel like they take them relatively fast when the do.


My 3/8 passed on Monday.  I called the Title Company on Wednesday and they told me.   Then I notified my broker!


----------



## CP3uhoh

Amyeliza said:


> My 3/8 passed on Monday.  I called the Title Company on Wednesday and they told me.   Then I notified my broker!


our broker is very good and we haven't had any issues being notified previously so not that concerned. We aren't in need of the points right away either so less apprehension than normal. Surprised we haven't heard though. We got the email about finalizing closing docs earlier this week so those are ready to go. Also, even if a broker is slow in notification, estoppel needs to be given so the actual closing date isn't affected. Only suspicious now because I feel like we got a good price and they may start thinking ahead on what happened with SSR after the renovation.


----------



## Rebs007

Rebs007---$114-$25039-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 276/21, 200/22- sent 3/11, passed 4/1

Woohoo!!! Waiting over, passed on one contract.   (Actually got sent on 3/11 not 3/9 as first posted as we changed title company)
Now have to wait until my son wakes up in Australia to see if he has heard on his, which is the more vulnerable contract. 

This is our first ever attempt at buying DVC!  We are hopefully new members if all goes through.

This is a good day for lots of us, hoping others get good news soon.


----------



## DollFam

DollFam---$115-$27717-220-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 3/14, passed 4/1
 Passed ROFR today!!


----------



## mollys_aunt

mollys_aunt---$120-$13361-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 3/12, passed 4/1

Wow. What a great April Fool's Day!  Lol.  I'm so happy at how smoothly this has gone.  Has anyone else heard about the 'waiver' Disney needs to sign off on after they pass on ROFR? My agent mentioned it is taking Disney 'several weeks longer' to complete.


----------



## Rebs007

DollFam said:


> DollFam---$115-$27717-220-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 3/14, passed 4/1
> Passed ROFR today!!


Congratulations! What a great day for passes.


----------



## timff18

Lee Matthews said:


> Now that’s a great deal that the seller is paying quite a bit


I was honestly shocked when the offer was accepted with no counter at all...


----------



## Wiltony

wiltony---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 3/8, passed 4/1

We got 160 banked 2020 points that the seller is paying the maintenance fees for, so that's nice.

Looks like lots of ROFR notifications released today.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mollys_aunt said:


> mollys_aunt---$120-$13361-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 3/12, passed 4/1
> 
> Wow. What a great April Fool's Day!  Lol.  I'm so happy at how smoothly this has gone.  Has anyone else heard about the 'waiver' Disney needs to sign off on after they pass on ROFR? My agent mentioned it is taking Disney 'several weeks longer' to complete.



We're they referencing estoppel?  Not exactly a waiver but a verification.


----------



## gfarb27

gfarb27---$120-$26800-200-BCV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/4, taken 4/1


----------



## AladdinJ

gskywalker said:


> Answer for me is nope.  I lost 3 BLT and, 1 AKV.  I was upset at the time, my wife was upset more.  With all that said I am ecstatic that I didn't increase my prices and instead ended up with my $70 pp for AUL contract.  I think Disney would have taken all 3 of my BLT contracts anyway unless I added at least $20 pp and maybe more.  About the same on the AKV contract.


 Where did you find an AUL contract for $70?


----------



## isthisanything

DollFam said:


> DollFam---$115-$27717-220-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 3/14, passed 4/1
> Passed ROFR today!!



What part of the country do you live in?  I have family with that last name.  No worries if you don't want to say anything - just curious.  And congratulations on your pass!


----------



## gfarb27

All of my waiting

gfarb27---$103.33-$34195-300-BWV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/11 
gfarb27---$120-$39259-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/17 
gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 3/17 
gfarb27---$145-$54320-350-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 700/21, 350/22- sent 3/22 
gfarb27---$144-$46650-300-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/23 
gfarb27---$116-$44330-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 571/21, 350/22- sent 3/23 
gfarb27---$100-$31000-310-OKW-Apr-0/20, 620/21, 310/22, 310/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/24 
gfarb27---$181-$38500-200-VGF-Dec-0/19, 283/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24 
gfarb27---$95-$28500-270-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 518/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 4/1


----------



## princesscinderella

Wiltony said:


> wiltony---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 3/8, passed 4/1
> 
> We got 160 banked 2020 points that the seller is paying the maintenance fees for, so that's nice.
> 
> Looks like lots of ROFR notifications released today.


This gives me so much hope that mine will finally pass as I have the exact same contract in ROFR now with a feb UY and international sellers


----------



## Wiltony

gfarb27 said:


> All of my waiting
> 
> gfarb27---$103.33-$34195-300-BWV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/11
> gfarb27---$120-$39259-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/17
> gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 3/17
> gfarb27---$145-$54320-350-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 700/21, 350/22- sent 3/22
> gfarb27---$144-$46650-300-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/23
> gfarb27---$116-$44330-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 571/21, 350/22- sent 3/23
> gfarb27---$100-$31000-310-OKW-Apr-0/20, 620/21, 310/22, 310/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/24
> gfarb27---$181-$38500-200-VGF-Dec-0/19, 283/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24
> gfarb27---$95-$28500-270-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 518/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 4/1



Would you mind letting us pry?  If not, I understand.

1) Why do you have $334,000 laying around for DVC purchases
2) What do you plan to use all these points for
3) What do you do for a living
4) Can we be friends


----------



## Amyeliza

I think THIS is why buyers follow up with their brokers about ROFR.

Monday - Passed ROFR
Tuesday - No Email (but many dates past mine come across)
Wednesday - No Email - I call title (I passed)
Thursday - No Email
Friday - Email from contract department that I passed.  5 days later! 

#


----------



## Courtking12

Jennyliztx said:


> Anyone else wish they could go back and offer more $$ for their contract?  That seems so crazy, but I absolutely would have.  At the time, I thought I was right in the middle of the safe range...now I’m not so sure.


yes!! Ours was sent on 3/12 and at that point I didn’t realIze how crazy it all was. Our broker was super helpful and said she thought it would go through but I guess you just never really know. I wish there was some way to counter back with Disney lol or just something that wouldn’t make it so final especially after spending almost a month waiting to hear back. I know that’s the downside of resale but still.


----------



## Ruttangel

Lee Matthews said:


> View attachment 566351
> 
> Is it normal for dues to be required at closing for the following year?


Yes, this is normal practice for a contract to require next years dues to be paid if closing in Dec.
This happened to me last year


----------



## Theta

gfarb27 said:


> All of my waiting
> 
> gfarb27---$103.33-$34195-300-BWV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/11
> gfarb27---$120-$39259-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/17
> gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 3/17
> gfarb27---$145-$54320-350-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 700/21, 350/22- sent 3/22
> gfarb27---$144-$46650-300-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/23
> gfarb27---$116-$44330-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 571/21, 350/22- sent 3/23
> gfarb27---$100-$31000-310-OKW-Apr-0/20, 620/21, 310/22, 310/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/24
> gfarb27---$181-$38500-200-VGF-Dec-0/19, 283/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24
> gfarb27---$95-$28500-270-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 518/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 4/1




Yes, I, too, added up the $$$ on this.

Good negotiating to get the seller pay closing on the OKW contract. lol


----------



## PearlyJoy

Wiltony said:


> wiltony---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 3/8, passed 4/1
> 
> We got 160 banked 2020 points that the seller is paying the maintenance fees for, so that's nice.
> 
> Looks like lots of ROFR notifications released today.


Yay .. hope this breaks the BLT curse !! congratulations


----------



## MagicKreator

MagicKreator---$160-$46063-270-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 540/21, 270/22- sent 3/8, passed 4/1

Yay!! I passed! I passed! So excited and anxious for the next steps. We’re really hoping to be able to book a trip for the last week of October (anywhere available). 

Note: my original string had the points as 270/20, 270/21, 270/22. I revised it to what I think is more correct... the 2020 points are banked, so 540 for 2021. There are also 270 2019 points that are banked, but expire 5/31/21, so we won’t be able to use them. Fully loaded as far as I’m concerned and I’m EXCITED!


----------



## CP3uhoh

update: (Also I had said 3/8 submitted before, it was 3/10, we signed our offer on 3/8)

cp3uho---$104-$17100-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 119/21, 150/22- sent 3/10, passed 4/1


----------



## hbg1

Just found out we passed!  
Super happy way to start my mini-vacation!

hbg1---$149-$32040-200-PVB-Feb-0/20, 232/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/1


----------



## MinnieSueB

MagicKreator said:


> MagicKreator---$160-$46063-270-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 540/21, 270/22- sent 3/8, passed 4/1
> 
> Yay!! I passed! I passed! So excited and anxious for the next steps. We’re really hoping to be able to book a trip for the last week of October (anywhere available).
> 
> Note: my original string had the points as 270/20, 270/21, 270/22. I revised it to what I think is more correct... the 2020 points are banked, so 540 for 2021. There are also 270 2019 points that are banked, but expire 5/31/21, so we won’t be able to use them. Fully loaded as far as I’m concerned and I’m EXCITED!


Have a back up plan for October.  Being the 50th anniversary, every DVC resort has a waitlist for the time we were trying to book  - even SSR!  I just got the school calendar for next year & I was planning on mid October for a trip & we are waitlisted for SSR!  But lots of people will change their mind before then so hopefully alot of waitlists will come thru for people waiting.


----------



## AladdinJ

gfarb27 said:


> All of my waiting
> 
> gfarb27---$103.33-$34195-300-BWV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/11
> gfarb27---$120-$39259-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/17
> gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 3/17
> gfarb27---$145-$54320-350-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 700/21, 350/22- sent 3/22
> gfarb27---$144-$46650-300-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/23
> gfarb27---$116-$44330-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 571/21, 350/22- sent 3/23
> gfarb27---$100-$31000-310-OKW-Apr-0/20, 620/21, 310/22, 310/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/24
> gfarb27---$181-$38500-200-VGF-Dec-0/19, 283/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24
> gfarb27---$95-$28500-270-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 518/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 4/1


 WOW! Can I be your apprentice? You must be doing some sort of business. I would love to pick your brain and see what your plans are!


----------



## E2ME2

gfarb27 said:


> All of my waiting
> 
> gfarb27---$103.33-$34195-300-BWV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/11
> gfarb27---$120-$39259-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/17
> gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 3/17
> gfarb27---$145-$54320-350-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 700/21, 350/22- sent 3/22
> gfarb27---$144-$46650-300-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/23
> gfarb27---$116-$44330-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 571/21, 350/22- sent 3/23
> gfarb27---$100-$31000-310-OKW-Apr-0/20, 620/21, 310/22, 310/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/24
> gfarb27---$181-$38500-200-VGF-Dec-0/19, 283/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24
> gfarb27---$95-$28500-270-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 518/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 4/1


9 Contracts for 2,630 Points at 7 Different Resorts crossing 6 Use Years -
$333,642, which includes $22,993 in Closing & MF  ???
Makes Perfect Sense to me!  
Good Luck


----------



## MagicKreator

MinnieSueB said:


> Have a back up plan for October.  Being the 50th anniversary, every DVC resort has a waitlist for the time we were trying to book  - even SSR!  I just got the school calendar for next year & I was planning on mid October for a trip & we are waitlisted for SSR!  But lots of people will change their mind before then so hopefully alot of waitlists will come thru for people waiting.


I’m biting my nails! We’re the last week of October for fall break. Currently there’s availability, but who knows if it will last. We may just stay at a value or moderate resort for that trip (committed to going with family) and use the points later or rent them out. Would hate for it to come to that, but owning DVC is something we wanted to do anyway. Hope your waitlist comes through!!


----------



## Ruttangel

gfarb27 said:


> All of my waiting
> 
> gfarb27---$103.33-$34195-300-BWV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/11
> gfarb27---$120-$39259-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/17
> gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 3/17
> gfarb27---$145-$54320-350-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 700/21, 350/22- sent 3/22
> gfarb27---$144-$46650-300-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/23
> gfarb27---$116-$44330-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 571/21, 350/22- sent 3/23
> gfarb27---$100-$31000-310-OKW-Apr-0/20, 620/21, 310/22, 310/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/24
> gfarb27---$181-$38500-200-VGF-Dec-0/19, 283/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24
> gfarb27---$95-$28500-270-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 518/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 4/1


This is the best April Fools I’ve ever seen


----------



## Wiltony

MagicKreator said:


> MagicKreator---$160-$46063-270-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 540/21, 270/22- sent 3/8, passed 4/1
> 
> Yay!! I passed! I passed! So excited and anxious for the next steps. We’re really hoping to be able to book a trip for the last week of October (anywhere available).
> 
> Note: my original string had the points as 270/20, 270/21, 270/22. I revised it to what I think is more correct... the 2020 points are banked, so 540 for 2021. There are also 270 2019 points that are banked, but expire 5/31/21, so we won’t be able to use them. Fully loaded as far as I’m concerned and I’m EXCITED!



Don't let the 2019 points expire!  Have the seller make some reservations then then fire-sale them!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

gfarb27 said:


> All of my waiting
> 
> gfarb27---$103.33-$34195-300-BWV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/11
> gfarb27---$120-$39259-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/17
> gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 3/17
> gfarb27---$145-$54320-350-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 700/21, 350/22- sent 3/22
> gfarb27---$144-$46650-300-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/23
> gfarb27---$116-$44330-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 571/21, 350/22- sent 3/23
> gfarb27---$100-$31000-310-OKW-Apr-0/20, 620/21, 310/22, 310/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/24
> gfarb27---$181-$38500-200-VGF-Dec-0/19, 283/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24
> gfarb27---$95-$28500-270-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 518/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 4/1



Now we know why inventory has decreased so suddenly!  

Good luck!  It'll be interesting to see how many pass.


----------



## MagicKreator

Wiltony said:


> Don't let the 2019 points expire!  Have the seller make some reservations then then fire-sale them!


Oh! I hadn’t thought of that. I’ll have to ask the broker about it. Thanks.


----------



## Wiltony

Okay let's make some predictions!  Here are mine. 

Will be taken -- gfarb27---$103.33-$34195-300-BWV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/11
Will pass -- gfarb27---$120-$39259-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/17
Will pass -- gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 3/17
Will be taken -- gfarb27---$145-$54320-350-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 700/21, 350/22- sent 3/22
Will be taken -- gfarb27---$144-$46650-300-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/23
Will pass -- gfarb27---$116-$44330-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 571/21, 350/22- sent 3/23
Will pass -- gfarb27---$100-$31000-310-OKW-Apr-0/20, 620/21, 310/22, 310/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/24
Will pass -- gfarb27---$181-$38500-200-VGF-Dec-0/19, 283/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24
Will pass -- gfarb27---$95-$28500-270-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 518/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 4/1


----------



## RapunzelRN

Ruttangel said:


> This is the best April Fools I’ve ever seen


haha I didn't catch that!


----------



## Wiltony

RapunzelRN said:


> haha I didn't catch that!



Ok am I daft, or is there some other clue here that it's an April fools joke (other than the fact that it's April 1)?


----------



## vbmedic52

Lee Matthews said:


> Great to see passes for contracts sent 3/15. I hopefully won’t be far off mine


Me too! Mine was sent either 3/18 or 3/19. Fingers crossed!


----------



## RapunzelRN

Wiltony said:


> Ok am I daft, or is there some other clue here that it's an April fools joke (other than the fact that it's April 1)?


I guess we will have to follow along to see lol


----------



## princesscinderella

MagicKreator said:


> Oh! I hadn’t thought of that. I’ll have to ask the broker about it. Thanks.


They won’t expire quickly they are 2021 points which means you can’t use them for reservations until June 2021 and they will expire in May 2022


----------



## MagicKreator

princesscinderella said:


> They won’t expire quickly they are 2021 points which means you can’t use them for reservations until June 2021 and they will expire in May 2022


For those, absolutely! There are banked 2019 points that are expiring though. That’s what Wiltony is referring to. The seller hasn’t used the points in a few years. The listing for the contract even said they’re expiring.


----------



## Courtking12

Courtking12---$150-$56098-350-PVB-Aug-0/20, 694/21, 350/22- PASSED 4/1/21

omg!! just found out we passed!! I can not believe it!


----------



## AladdinJ

Alladinj---$133-$40840-300-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 300/22- sent 3/3, taken 4/1

sad sad sad


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

Maleficent_Hades said:


> Maleficent_Hades---$107-$27528.80-230-OKW-Dec-230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 3/12 Passed 4/1
> 
> YAY!!!! so happy right now!!


I'm so happy for you!!!!! woohooo!!!! Party at OKW!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MagicKreator said:


> Oh! I hadn’t thought of that. I’ll have to ask the broker about it. Thanks.



Contracts can't pass to a new owner if there are existing reservations.  You can ask to have points banked that are eligible to be banked if you think you'll be past the deadline but that's it.


----------



## kastaine

kastaine---$160-$42695-250-BLT-Feb-191/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 3/11, passed 3/31


----------



## MagicKreator

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Contracts can't pass to a new owner if there are existing reservations.  You can ask to have points banked that are eligible to be banked if you think you'll be past the deadline but that's it.


Thanks. I was thinking about it after it was suggested and questioned that too. 2020 points are banked. I’m not worried about the 2019 points that will expire. Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## MinnieSueB

MagicKreator said:


> I’m biting my nails! We’re the last week of October for fall break. Currently there’s availability, but who knows if it will last. We may just stay at a value or moderate resort for that trip (committed to going with family) and use the points later or rent them out. Would hate for it to come to that, but owning DVC is something we wanted to do anyway. Hope your waitlist comes through!!


I think SSR will have a lot of their waitlists come thru as big as the resort is and of course if you can do anything other than a studio your odds increase greatly.  I would stay on property in a DVC if you can.  Good luck!!!


----------



## RyanDisneyDad

RyanDisneyDad--$104-$14474-120-OKW-Feb - 240/21, 120/22- sent 4/1

Needed some points desperately for a big family trip and didn't want to rent them, think its an expensive time to be getting in


----------



## RyanDisneyDad

RyanDisneyDad---$118-$19497-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/7, passed 4/1


----------



## MagicKreator

MinnieSueB said:


> I think SSR will have a lot of their waitlists come thru as big as the resort is and of course if you can do anything other than a studio your odds increase greatly.  I would stay on property in a DVC if you can.  Good luck!!!


Thanks! We’re a family of 7, so 2 bedrooms for us all the way. Just praying the rest of the process is smooth and quick and I have a good feeling about it. If not, why not go twice this year?!


----------



## starfrenzy

RyanDisneyDad said:


> RyanDisneyDad--$104-$14474-120-OKW-Feb - 240/21, 120/22- sent 4/1
> 
> Needed some points desperately for a big family trip and didn't want to rent them, think its an expensive time to be getting in





RyanDisneyDad said:


> RyanDisneyDad---$118-$19497-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/7, passed 4/1



Different use years though? Just picking from what's available, or do you have a plan?

Congrats to everyone who passed today! There were a lot! 
Condolences and best wishes for better contracts to those whose contracts were gobbled by the ROFeR pup.


----------



## matthewredrich

An update on ours. It actually wasn't sent to Disney for ROFR until 3/30 because the Sellers hadn't signed all of the paperwork yet after all. So now we reset the clock.


----------



## Bina Mischka

Bina Mischka---$107-$22091-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 3/1, taken 3/29


----------



## Bina Mischka

Bina Mischka said:


> Bina Mischka---$107-$22091-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 3/1, taken 3/29


This was my second try for my first contract. The first stripped AKL was also taken...


----------



## Lee Matthews

Sorry they taken your second attempt two.

I think the trick will be to be to pay more $ per point and get a contract with 2021 points which you can bank.
Can’t think what else would get it passed


----------



## Bina Mischka

Lee Matthews said:


> Sorry they taken your second attempt two.
> 
> I think the trick will be to be to pay more $ per point and get a contract with 2021 points which you can bank.
> Can’t think what else would get it passed


You are abolutely right. As we are newbies we just had to learn our lessons


----------



## Lee Matthews

Bina Mischka said:


> You are abolutely right. As we are newbies we just had to learn our lessons



Im the same as you. Stripped contract is more appealing and don’t really want to pay more than what the rate was a couple of months ago but now it’s getting silly money


----------



## Rebs007

Bina Mischka said:


> This was my second try for my first contract. The first stripped AKL was also taken...


So sorry it got taken again


----------



## Lee Matthews

duplicate


----------



## Rebs007

Lee Matthews said:


> Sorry they taken your second attempt two.
> 
> I think the trick will be to be to pay more $ per point and get a contract with 2021 points which you can bank.
> Can’t think what else would get it passed


Very hard to find an AKV contract that isn't stripped at the moment though.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Which is bizarre cos a few weeks ago there was loads. Could brokers be getting people to rent out their 2021 points beforehand? It’s odd


----------



## Rebs007

I have done a very simple analysis of AKV contracts that passed and got taken from February up to now.  I know someone did a more complicated version in the last thread.  I have just taken the total cost divided by the number of points per year.  I have ignored whether it is loaded, full or stripped.  However the total cost will be more for full and loaded contracts when buyer pays annual dues for 2021. Maybe if total cost per point is over $115 it will pass???? There are exceptions I have starred in both passed and taken columns.  I am a newbie so this may be too simplistic and don't base any offer on this particularly as prices seem to be rising!  This might be why stripped contacts are more likely to get taken? 

Passed AKV contracts​Taken AKV contracts​Total cost​PointsCost/pointTotal cost​PointsCost/point$21,844​165$132$21,995​200$110**$17,453​160$109$18,025​160$113$31,312​240$130$23,384​210$111$21,842​165$132$22,835​203$112$13,030​110$118**$25,829​220$117$19,639​140$140$16,985​150$113$37,055​320$116$22,091​200$110$19,557​160$122$13,140​110$119$20,357​160$127**$19,940​180$111$23,325​200$117$3,600​25$144$7,417​50$148$24,320​200$122$7,019​50$140$23,752​200$119$5,317​35$152$27,681​210$132$31,500​250$126$25,834​200$129$24,570​200$123$7,845​50$157**$20,062​180$111$12,489​100$125$29,015​240$121$21,330​170$125$25,039​200$125$27,717​220$126


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Bina Mischka said:


> This was my second try for my first contract. The first stripped AKL was also taken...


So sorry to hear this! I completely understand how disheartening it can be. My first two attempts were taken as well. (Mine were PVB and VGF though.) I just found out earlier this week that my third attempt passed (VGF), so don’t give up! It will happen!


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

Sarahdelcampo said:


> I'm so happy for you!!!!! woohooo!!!! Party at OKW!!!


I knew you'd be happy!! Party! Party! Party! Lol. Now to wait until I can actually use the points lol.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Im pricing up some more quotes on Monera and because of the $ per point seems to have jumped recently, the amount required for a deposit has too which I don’t currently have.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Ya, it's weird and scary what's happening with AKV. I was very worried mine would be taken, seeing everyones results. That's why I called my broker. I couldn't take the waiting any longer. I see current listings for stripped contracts at 160 for $111 pp and think that's going to get taken. The seller will get their money either way. Maybe the CMs take every seventh contract they review that day, or maybe they make the seventh one lucky to pass. The right contract will come along.


----------



## RyanDisneyDad

starfrenzy said:


> Different use years though? Just picking from what's available, or do you have a plan?
> 
> Congrats to everyone who passed today! There were a lot!
> Condolences and best wishes for better contracts to those whose contracts were gobbled by the ROFeR pup.



Available points was more important. I already had March August and September.  So the August fits in. The Feb were gonna pair with out 2 March contracts


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Rebs007 said:


> I have done a very simple analysis of AKV contracts that passed and got taken from February up to now.  I know someone did a more complicated version in the last thread.  I have just taken the total cost divided by the number of points per year.  I have ignored whether it is loaded, full or stripped.  However the total cost will be more for full and loaded contracts when buyer pays annual dues for 2021. Maybe if total cost per point is over $115 it will pass???? There are exceptions I have starred in both passed and taken columns.  I am a newbie so this may be too simplistic and don't base any offer on this particularly as prices seem to be rising!  This might be why stripped contacts are more likely to get taken?
> 
> Passed AKV contracts​Taken AKV contracts​Total cost​PointsCost/pointTotal cost​PointsCost/point$21,844​165$132$21,995​200$110**$17,453​160$109$18,025​160$113$31,312​240$130$23,384​210$111$21,842​165$132$22,835​203$112$13,030​110$118**$25,829​220$117$19,639​140$140$16,985​150$113$37,055​320$116$22,091​200$110$19,557​160$122$13,140​110$119$20,357​160$127**$19,940​180$111$23,325​200$117$3,600​25$144$7,417​50$148$24,320​200$122$7,019​50$140$23,752​200$119$5,317​35$152$27,681​210$132$31,500​250$126$25,834​200$129$24,570​200$123$7,845​50$157**$20,062​180$111$12,489​100$125$29,015​240$121$21,330​170$125$25,039​200$125$27,717​220$126



I think 115 is good, I had 115 it passed a couple of weeks ago. My was a fully loaded contract too. Which seems to be easier to pass. Not sure why so many AKV contracts are now stripped. People can only borrow 50% so I do not understand how we can have so many stripped contracts.


----------



## Einstein509

gfarb27 said:


> All of my waiting
> 
> gfarb27---$103.33-$34195-300-BWV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/11
> gfarb27---$120-$39259-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/17
> gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 3/17
> gfarb27---$145-$54320-350-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 700/21, 350/22- sent 3/22
> gfarb27---$144-$46650-300-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/23
> gfarb27---$116-$44330-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 571/21, 350/22- sent 3/23
> gfarb27---$100-$31000-310-OKW-Apr-0/20, 620/21, 310/22, 310/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/24
> gfarb27---$181-$38500-200-VGF-Dec-0/19, 283/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24
> gfarb27---$95-$28500-270-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 518/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 4/1


Haha.....funny.


----------



## gfarb27

Wiltony said:


> Would you mind letting us pry?  If not, I understand.
> 
> 1) Why do you have $334,000 laying around for DVC purchases
> 2) What do you plan to use all these points for
> 3) What do you do for a living
> 4) Can we be friends



Happy to be friends - not sure I will answer the rest but to be honest we just started buying into DVC about a year ago and we are very much enjoying it. Already lost one this morning so were 0-3 so far on our bargain hunting


----------



## gfarb27

gfarb27---$103.33-$34195-300-BWV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/11, taken 4/2

No surprise but still sad to see this one go


----------



## Amyeliza

AladdinJ said:


> Alladinj---$133-$40840-300-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 300/22- sent 3/3, taken 4/1
> 
> sad sad sad


That stinks!  It would have been a good deal.


----------



## tmendez2

tmendez2---$159-$34035-200-BLT-Feb-320/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/2

tmendez2---$159-$34035-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 200/22- sent 4/2


----------



## MegMoves

pangyal said:


> MegMoves---$140-$22771-150-BWV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/17


Just signed an addendum.  Apparently some detail in the contract was wrong (sellers had 2 similar contracts) - all the details are the same, though.  Disney has been re-sent the contract with the addendum so - still waiting.  

I'm so impatiently awaiting the points!


----------



## Dawg74

Hi everyone!!!! Dawg74---$112-$25839-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 3/13 PASSED 4/01 .  We are so excited ! Now onto the next step.  I hope all you get some good news!!  Happy Easter.


----------



## Rebs007

Dawg74 said:


> Hi everyone!!!! Dawg74---$112-$25839-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 3/13 PASSED 4/01 .  We are so excited ! Now onto the next step.  I hope all you get some good news!!  Happy Easter.


Congratulations, so pleased for you.


----------



## Bina Mischka

DisneyMom_3 said:


> So sorry to hear this! I completely understand how disheartening it can be. My first two attempts were taken as well. (Mine were PVB and VGF though.) I just found out earlier this week that my third attempt passed (VGF), so don’t give up! It will happen!


Wow congratulations


----------



## nangosix

Nangosix—- $152-$16540-100-BLT-March-0/20, 110/21, 100/22- sent 3/19-passed 4/2


----------



## pangyal

pangyal (Seller)---$115-$29165-250-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 250/22-INT'L SELLER- sent 3/12, passed 4/1


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## princesscinderella

gfarb27 said:


> Happy to be friends - not sure I will answer the rest but to be honest we just started buying into DVC about a year ago and we are very much enjoying it. Already lost one this morning so were 0-3 so far on our bargain hunting


So sorry to hear you lost one.  At least the odds are in your favor with the rest.  That would have been a awesome steal for BWV.  We have 7 DVC home resorts and if we can ever pass ROFR it will go up to 8, so I totally get the buying spree.  The prices just keep going up so I think the value of owning will continue too.  Enjoy all the memories you will make with your points!


----------



## PearlyJoy

nangosix said:


> Nangosix—- $152-$16540-100-BLT-March-0/20, 110/21, 100/22- sent 3/19-passed 4/2


This contract is very encouraging being passed !! Congratulations !


----------



## nangosix

PearlyJoy said:


> This contract is very encouraging being passed !! Congratulations !


Thank you!!! We are so excited .


----------



## gskywalker

AladdinJ said:


> Where did you find an AUL contract for $70?



Didn't find it, "created it" through negotiation.  Very glad I am not trying to negotiate for a contract now.  Way different world than January


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

Maleficent_Hades said:


> I knew you'd be happy!! Party! Party! Party! Lol. Now to wait until I can actually use the points lol.


Right?!?
We got our closing paperwork 2 days after we passed ROFR!!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Addonitis is a thing, and I was warned.  Clearly, I was not listening.  Edited to add that I tried to add on 75 points direct and they will not even allow you to add on small amounts anymore.  The minimum you can buy from Disney direct is 125.  Just....wow. So I went resale again to commiserate with my fellow ROFR villains.

ddubaynavarro---$155-$15500-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/2


----------



## Amyeliza

ddubaynavarro said:


> Addonitis is a thing, and I was warned.  Clearly, I was not listening.  Edited to add that I tried to add on 75 points direct and they will not even allow you to add on small amounts anymore.  The minimum you can buy from Disney direct is 125.  Just....wow. So I went resale again to commiserate with my fellow ROFR villains.
> 
> ddubaynavarro---$155-$15500-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/2


Oh wow!  That's so frustrating.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Amyeliza said:


> Oh wow!  That's so frustrating.


It really stinks.  Well I guess they lost the money, their loss.   I'm worried they will take my stripped BLT contract but that is ok. I am nearly expecting it since BLT is such a high demand resort!


----------



## Sunnyore

ddubaynavarro said:


> Addonitis is a thing, and I was warned.  Clearly, I was not listening.  Edited to add that I tried to add on 75 points direct and they will not even allow you to add on small amounts anymore.  The minimum you can buy from Disney direct is 125.  Just....wow. So I went resale again to commiserate with my fellow ROFR villains.
> 
> ddubaynavarro---$155-$15500-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/2



Is this something super new? Cuz I added 50 BLT direct just in January..


----------



## Melissa M

ddubaynavarro said:


> Addonitis is a thing, and I was warned.  Clearly, I was not listening.  Edited to add that I tried to add on 75 points direct and they will not even allow you to add on small amounts anymore.  The minimum you can buy from Disney direct is 125.  Just....wow. So I went resale again to commiserate with my fellow ROFR villains.
> 
> ddubaynavarro---$155-$15500-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/2


Yikes! I just added 75 points direct two weeks ago. I guess I made it under the wire.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Melissa M said:


> Yikes! I just added 75 points direct two weeks ago. I guess I made it under the wire.


I thought I saw that someone else had, so I asked my vacation guide and he said I could only do 125.   I was hoping to do 75, then 50 to get the benefits.  But he said that I couldn't do it.


----------



## Sunnyore

ddubaynavarro said:


> I thought I saw that someone else had, so I asked my vacation guide and he said I could only do 125.   I was hoping to do 75, then 50 to get the benefits.  But he said that I couldn't do it.



Are you currently a DVC member? Because I think you can always add on small amounts if you’re already a DVC member. The discrepancy has been what’s the min to add on as a new member. Some say 125 but a few ppl said they were told different. But last time I asked my guide I can add min of 25 points at most resorts if I pay cash.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Sunnyore said:


> Are you currently a DVC member? Because I think you can always add on small amounts if you’re already a DVC member. The discrepancy has been what’s the min to add on as a new member. Some say 125 but a few ppl said they were told different. But last time I asked my guide I can add min of 25 points at most resorts if I pay cash.


Yes, I am.  I had bought resale already.  I was going to add on direct but my resale contract came through so we never did it.  Should I remind him that I am already a DVC member?


----------



## Sunnyore

ddubaynavarro said:


> Yes, I am.  I had bought resale already.  I was going to add on direct but my resale contract came through so we never did it.  Should I remind him that I am already a DVC member?



Ya mention you’re a current DVC member. Unless something really new just happened but I can’t imagine them making current DVC members buy large amount points direct if say they just need a few more points a year.


----------



## geneandamy

Lee Matthews said:


> Great to see passes for contracts sent 3/15. I hopefully won’t be far off mine


Same with us!  Ours was sent 3/17  Fingers crossed!


----------



## awestbrook23

awestbrook23---$106-$17548-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 125/21, 150/22- sent 4/2 

We are already direct AKV members, but we finally got the stomach to jump on the resale rollercoaster. This one can't close until July if it does pass, so fingers crossed for a smooth ride.


----------



## Bing Showei

gfarb27 said:


> All of my waiting
> 
> gfarb27---$103.33-$34195-300-BWV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/11
> gfarb27---$120-$39259-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/17
> gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 3/17
> gfarb27---$145-$54320-350-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 700/21, 350/22- sent 3/22
> gfarb27---$144-$46650-300-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/23
> gfarb27---$116-$44330-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 571/21, 350/22- sent 3/23
> gfarb27---$100-$31000-310-OKW-Apr-0/20, 620/21, 310/22, 310/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/24
> gfarb27---$181-$38500-200-VGF-Dec-0/19, 283/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24
> gfarb27---$95-$28500-270-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 518/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 4/1


Too June heavy at the cost of not completing the set with March and August UY contracts. Rookie mistake.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Sarahdelcampo said:


> Right?!?
> We got our closing paperwork 2 days after we passed ROFR!!


Me too! I almost thought it was an April Fool’s joke!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ddubaynavarro said:


> Addonitis is a thing, and I was warned.  Clearly, I was not listening.  Edited to add that I tried to add on 75 points direct and they will not even allow you to add on small amounts anymore.  The minimum you can buy from Disney direct is 125.  Just....wow. So I went resale again to commiserate with my fellow ROFR villains.
> 
> ddubaynavarro---$155-$15500-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/2



There were some crossed wires in that conversation.  If you're already an existing member you can add on contracts as small as 25 pts at most locations.  50 pt minimum at RIV and maybe one or two others.   125 points is the amount to get perks and benefits if you don't already have them.


----------



## MegMoves

geneandamy said:


> Same with us!  Ours was sent 3/17  Fingers crossed!


Ours went that day, too.  Here's hoping we pass ROFR and get points to play with quickly!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There were some crossed wires in that conversation.  If you're already an existing member you can add on contracts as small as 25 pts at most locations.  50 pt minimum at RIV and maybe one or two others.   125 points is the amount to get perks and benefits if you don't already have them.


Thank you so much.  I will remind him that I am already a DVC member


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I hope they don't change the minimum fo


ddubaynavarro said:


> Addonitis is a thing, and I was warned.  Clearly, I was not listening.  Edited to add that I tried to add on 75 points direct and they will not even allow you to add on small amounts anymore.  The minimum you can buy from Disney direct is 125.  Just....wow. So I went resale again to commiserate with my fellow ROFR villains.
> 
> ddubaynavarro---$155-$15500-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/2



So if you find out you can add 75 direct, will you keep or rescind your resale contract? 

I wonder if adding on in small amounts is now a Blue Card Perk. In other words, you can't do a small add-on to a resale contract, but you can do small add-ons if you already have a blue card. Alternatively, it is a miscommunication as the others have said.


----------



## SMB418

SMB418---$119-$20966-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/3

Trying again after our $109 was taken last week.


----------



## gfarb27

Bing Showei said:


> Too June heavy at the cost of not completing the set with March and August UY contracts. Rookie mistake.


 
Fair point - I dont look for use year though. For me its all about the free points so I only want loaded contracts


----------



## Lee Matthews

SMB418 said:


> SMB418---$119-$20966-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/3
> 
> Trying again after our $109 was taken last week.



You should be fine with that one. Wish you all the luck


----------



## mollys_aunt

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We're they referencing estoppel?  Not exactly a waiver but a verification.


I did a little digging and they were referencing estoppel.  Thanks for that info. I forgot about all the little nuances of purchasing resale.


----------



## CP3uhoh

awestbrook23 said:


> awestbrook23---$106-$17548-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 125/21, 150/22- sent 4/2
> 
> We are already direct AKV members, but we finally got the stomach to jump on the resale rollercoaster. This one can't close until July if it does pass, so fingers crossed for a smooth ride.


Our BRV just passed at $104 for 150 so you would think you would be ok. We have 119 coming in 21/ but that shouldn't matter.


----------



## WishUpon0909

WishUpon0909---$123.33-$20446-150-BWV-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/18


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Me too! I almost thought it was an April Fool’s joke!


Same!!!


----------



## Rebs007

SMB418 said:


> SMB418---$119-$20966-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/3
> 
> Trying again after our $109 was taken last week.


Congrats on getting a full AKV contract, so few about. I saw it was quickly taken!  Think you should be ok at this price.
Still waiting on our $108 160 point AKV contract.


----------



## Raven01

I haven’t followed pricing since buying resale AKV in October 2019.  I’ve been browsing because I would like to pick up a HH resale.

My AKV was $102 pp, 220 points.  What in the world has happened with prices since, and why is Disney buying them back??  What did I miss?


----------



## MinnieSueB

Raven01 said:


> I haven’t followed pricing since buying resale AKV in October 2019.  I’ve been browsing because I would like to pick up a HH resale.
> 
> My AKV was $102 pp, 220 points.  What in the world has happened with prices since, and why is Disney buying them back??  What did I miss?


Definitely a crazy SELLER'S market right now - I'm kicking myself that we didn't buy more during the shut down!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Lee Matthews said:


> Im the same as you. Stripped contract is more appealing and don’t really want to pay more than what the rate was a couple of months ago but now it’s getting silly money


You are so right.  And yet my broker is pushing her sellers that a loaded contract is much more valuable!  Also, I don't want to pay all those dues - please and thank you.  Add in the borrowing restrictions and I don't need a LOADED contract.


----------



## VdoesDisney

momoftwins said:


> Woot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> momoftwins---$132-$21636-150-BWV-Mar-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/15, passed 4/1


Congrats!! This makes me feel so hopeful for ours, it’s basically an identical contract submitted on 3/26, fingers crossed!


----------



## Robin&Marion

Whew, so happy DisBoards is back! I was starting to go into serious withdrawal...


----------



## Ruttangel

Robin&Marion said:


> Whew, so happy DisBoards is back! I was starting to go into serious withdrawal...


Wow, I didn’t realise how addicted I was, thank goodness it’s back.
Phew!!


----------



## MrWonderful

Yay!  was getting worried as well. Hope all is good now.

Soooo.... is the "emergency maintenance" event a permissible topic to discuss? or should we refrain?


----------



## achikes24

I had posted this in the last quarter thread, but I think it was overlooked in the listings.

achikes24---$144.50-$22993-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 87/21, 150/22- sent 3/24


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

How does everyone stand the wait?  We are going from 350 points since 1994 to 800 points if both contracts pass ROFR.  It's so weird and sureal.  I am also finally after 13 years getting my ex's name off my 2 original contracts.  

So I can't think of myself as having those points but everything is tied up until the great Disney ROFR gods rule.  What if Bobby Brady finds a tiki idol and takes it during my turn...


----------



## CastAStone

REMINDER TO ALL if you added anything to this thread on Sunday it poofed as a result of the, um, disruption. You’ll need to repost it. TY!


----------



## jlmarr

CastAStone said:


> REMINDER TO ALL if you added anything to this thread on Sunday it poofed as a result of the, um, disruption. You’ll need to repost it. TY!


Indeed.  And let us never speak of it again.


----------



## jlmarr

jlmarr---$115-$24850-210-AKV-Sep-0/20, 105/21, 210/22- sent 3/16, passed 4/5
yay

*Updates:*

4/12 Title company has received my cashiers check
4/19 Closed!


----------



## vbmedic52

jlmarr said:


> jlmarr---$115-$24850-210-AKV-Sep-0/20, 105/21, 210/22- sent 3/16, passed 4/5
> yay


Happy to see 3/16!!! We submitted either 3/18 or 3/19 ( they didn’t specify exactly which day) so hopefully will hear soon!


----------



## starfrenzy

jlmarr said:


> Indeed.  And let us never speak of it again.


So THAT's what it was like during the Endgame blip.


----------



## E2ME2

Seeing lots of ROFR decisions on contracts that were sent weeks after mine?? 
Mine was sent to ROFR on 3/4, and I got "CRICKETS"!!
Agent hasn't returned emails or phone calls since Friday (I realize it was a Holiday Weekend).
Starting to get a little nervous.....


----------



## Amyeliza

E2ME2 said:


> Seeing lots of ROFR decisions on contracts that were sent weeks after mine??
> Mine was sent to ROFR on 3/4, and I got "CRICKETS"!!
> Agent hasn't returned emails or phone calls since Friday (I realize it was a Holiday Weekend).
> Starting to get a little nervous.....


Perhaps they are just planning to tell you after the estoppel goes through?  That's my hope for you.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Robin&Marion said:


> Whew, so happy DisBoards is back! I was starting to go into serious withdrawal...





Ruttangel said:


> Wow, I didn’t realise how addicted I was, thank goodness it’s back.
> Phew!!



My feelings exactly! I’m glad I’m not the only one. I can’t tell you how many times I checked it to see if it was working.  I felt like singing  For the first time in forever...  when it came back up!


----------



## Sunnyore

Sunnyore---$145-$11433-75-BWV-Aug-0/20, 1/21, 75/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/5

Wooohooo! Is anyone surprised it passed? Probably not. Was I still a bit nervous? Yes because ROFR seems to like strip contracts lately. Also it didn't help that I knew it was almost time for the email and I couldn't come on here to check to see if anyone else got news today. Glad this site is back and I'm ecstatic I got my trifecta! Hope this is a start of a good ROFR week for all waiting!


----------



## starfrenzy

Toot toot! Congrats!


----------



## stacyzerr

jlmarr said:


> jlmarr---$115-$24850-210-AKV-Sep-0/20, 105/21, 210/22- sent 3/16, passed 4/5
> yay


We have a pending AKV sent 03/24 for $115/pt - this gives me hope!


----------



## vbmedic52

Sunnyore said:


> Sunnyore---$145-$11433-75-BWV-Aug-0/20, 1/21, 75/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/5
> 
> Wooohooo! Is anyone surprised it passed? Probably not. Was I still a bit nervous? Yes because ROFR seems to like strip contracts lately. Also it didn't help that I knew it was almost time for the email and I couldn't come on here to check to see if anyone else got news today. Glad this site is back and I'm ecstatic I got my trifecta! Hope this is a start of a good ROFR week for all waiting!


Eeeeek! 3/17!!!! We are 3/18 or 19 and so nervous!!!!! Fingers crossed! And congrats!


----------



## Sunnyore

vbmedic52 said:


> Eeeeek! 3/17!!!! We are 3/18 or 19 and so nervous!!!!! Fingers crossed! And congrats!



I thought I saw a 3/18 result end of last week so I thought it had to be coming! Hopefully you'll have good news soon too!


----------



## vbmedic52

Sunnyore said:


> I thought I saw a 3/18 result end of last week so I thought it had to be coming! Hopefully you'll have good news soon too!


Oh! Well then maybe I’ll hear any day! Or soon at least!


----------



## jswoodard

Heard today that we passed!
jswoodard---$145-$26235-175-BCV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 78/21, 350/22- sent 3/8, passed 4/2


----------



## emmymac17

Nervous that Disney will gobble this one up, but fingers crossed!
emmymac17---$150-$25859-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/5


----------



## Amyeliza

I have a confession.  I got into a bidding war over a "baby contract" of 25 points and I may have lost my mind.  I've been looking for a 25 point property at BoardWalk Villas for my Epcot/Hollywood Studio stays so I can walk to the parks.  I'm not feeling regrets, I'm feeling stupid.  I did find out that my "best offer" was only 3 points higher than the highest bid.  That's a good thing, I guess.

I'm so not posting the stats.  I think it was sent to ROFR yesterday or today.  They are a little more vague at The DVC Shop.  

Anyone else done this before?  Any else have buyers remorse?  UGH!


----------



## Jennyliztx

We passed!!!  Yay!!!!!!  

Jennyliztx---$143-$24633-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/5


----------



## princesscinderella

Amyeliza said:


> I have a confession.  I got into a bidding war over a "baby contract" of 25 points and I may have lost my mind.  I've been looking for a 25 point property at BoardWalk Villas for my Epcot/Hollywood Studio stays so I can walk to the parks.  I'm not feeling regrets, I'm feeling stupid.  I did find out that my "best offer" was only 3 points higher than the highest bid.  That's a good thing, I guess.
> 
> I'm so not posting the stats.  I think it was sent to ROFR yesterday or today.  They are a little more vague at The DVC Shop.
> 
> Anyone else done this before?  Any else have buyers remorse?  UGH!


If you truly have buyers remorse you have 10 days to get out of the contract, you need to provide a written request the your agent.


----------



## vicarrieous

Amyeliza said:


> I have a confession.  I got into a bidding war over a "baby contract" of 25 points and I may have lost my mind.  I've been looking for a 25 point property at BoardWalk Villas for my Epcot/Hollywood Studio stays so I can walk to the parks.  I'm not feeling regrets, I'm feeling stupid.  I did find out that my "best offer" was only 3 points higher than the highest bid.  That's a good thing, I guess.
> 
> I'm so not posting the stats.  I think it was sent to ROFR yesterday or today.  They are a little more vague at The DVC Shop.
> 
> Anyone else done this before?  Any else have buyers remorse?  UGH!



Well now we gotta know! No shame here!


----------



## Amyeliza

princesscinderella said:


> If you truly have buyers remorse you have 10 days to get out of the contract, you need to provide a written request the your agent.


I totally had Buyers Remorse on an OKW property.  The price was right, but I regretted the decision the next day and kept searching the boards for BWV or BCV properties.  I'm not someone who backs out of deals, but buying it to sell it again (to get rid of it) when I had those 10 days felt dumb.  I still feel bad for wasting everyones time.  I won't do it again.  I'm going to keep my "overpriced" BWV contract.  It's the perfect compliment to what I currently have. * It's such a sellers market right now.    *


----------



## vbmedic52

Jennyliztx said:


> We passed!!!  Yay!!!!!!
> 
> Jennyliztx---$143-$24633-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/5


this is encouraging!!!! we sent close to that 141$ for 185 points PVB! Hoping to hear soon as we sent 3/18 or 3/19


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Okay first time with a resale after being an owner at OKW since 1994.  Another broker called and laughed at me for paying so much.  I will try to do my OKW-E, too, which he said will never pass ROFR...

ILoveMyDVC---$112-$34988-300-SSR-Apr-0/20, 519/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/31


----------



## PearlyJoy

Amyeliza said:


> I totally had Buyers Remorse on an OKW property.  The price was right, but I regretted the decision the next day and kept searching the boards for BWV or BCV properties.  I'm not someone who backs out of deals, but buying it to sell it again (to get rid of it) when I had those 10 days felt dumb.  I still feel bad for wasting everyones time.  I won't do it again.  I'm going to keep my "overpriced" BWV contract.  It's the perfect compliment to what I currently have. * It's such a sellers market right now.    *


BWV tiny contracts have shot through the roof. I can relate to what you are feeling, specially considering what the larger BWV contracts are going for..


----------



## Amyeliza

vicarrieous said:


> Well now we gotta know! No shame here!



 Don't judge too harshly.  I really, really wanted this baby contract.  

Amyeliza---$201-$5670-25-BWV-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 4/6 

On a positive note, it's cheaper than resale!  The second highest bidder was at $198.  Buying direct it would be $210 a point, so I did still save a little $$.


----------



## Amyeliza

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Okay first time with a resale after being an owner at OKW since 1994
> 
> IlovemyDVC---$108-$34988-300-SSR-Apr-0/20, 519/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/31


Welcome to the group!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Amyeliza said:


> Welcome to the group!


Thank you!  Been stalking for 10 days or so


----------



## lovethesun12

Amyeliza said:


> I totally had Buyers Remorse on an OKW property.  The price was right, but I regretted the decision the next day and kept searching the boards for BWV or BCV properties.  I'm not someone who backs out of deals, but buying it to sell it again (to get rid of it) when I had those 10 days felt dumb.  I still feel bad for wasting everyones time.  I won't do it again.


Do not be so hard on yourself and do not feel bad about doing something completely legal that benefits you. If there was a "bidding war" I'd feel even less bad since multiple people are waiting in line with offers. Did the broker tell you there was a bidding war? Whether they did or not I've heard that language from them and that type of persuasion is part of the reason that these types of laws have to exist.


----------



## Amyeliza

lovethesun12 said:


> Do not be so hard on yourself and do not feel bad about doing something completely legal that benefits you. If there was a "bidding war" I'd feel even less bad. Did the broker tell you there was a bidding war? Whether they did or not I've heard that language from them and that type of persuasion is part of the reason that these types of laws have to exist.


Yes!  Said to send your highest and final.  This is the second "bidding war" I'd been in.  Oh well, its all good.  I just feel bad I pushed the  prices higher for "baby contracts".


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

And the second one which the random broker call me and said it will never pass - the other two brokers I am working with said not to worry. (both have 40 years of DVC guide experience)

ILoveMyDVC---$108-$17211-150-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 186/21, 150/22- sent 4/6


----------



## Sunnyore

Amyeliza said:


> Don't judge too harshly.  I really, really wanted this baby contract.
> 
> Amyeliza---$201-$5670-25-BWV-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 4/6
> 
> On a positive note, it's cheaper than resale!  The second highest bidder was at $198.  Buying direct it would be $210 a point, so I did still save a little $$.



You did save a little money! And you’re pretty much gauranteed ROFR won’t take it  when I saw this listing I thought it was ridiculous but knowing there was a bidding war is just showing how crazy buyers are currently. For me I thought a little bit more money would give me direct points but I think it’s cuz I have direct points already so I would see it as worth it to pay direct.


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Amyeliza said:


> Don't judge too harshly.  I really, really wanted this baby contract.
> 
> Amyeliza---$201-$5670-25-BWV-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 4/6
> 
> On a positive note, it's cheaper than resale!  The second highest bidder was at $198.  Buying direct it would be $210 a point, so I did still save a little $$.



I would use the 10 day allowance to get out of that contract. You don’t realize it, but you are paying more for resale then direct.

Lets say you get it from Disney at 210 for the same UY. You would get 2020 points, and then you could sell those points for 16 dollars per point. Your new cost is 194 per point compared to 201 per point for resale (plus closing costs in both cases which should be comparable)


----------



## vicarrieous

Amyeliza said:


> Don't judge too harshly.  I really, really wanted this baby contract.
> 
> Amyeliza---$201-$5670-25-BWV-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 4/6
> 
> On a positive note, it's cheaper than resale!  The second highest bidder was at $198.  Buying direct it would be $210 a point, so I did still save a little $$.



No judgement here. If its what you want to do, I get the excitement, and I know that there are plenty of others who would have jumped on it. Which is apparent by the other bids!

On the other hand, I am not sure I would be as patient! The resale process can be a long wait. I probably would have forked over the extra $225 to buy direct and get it sooner as my patience is slim lol. Plus if you bought direct, wouldn't you get 2020 points? Just a thought.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

PearlyJoy said:


> BWV tiny contracts have shot through the roof. I can relate to what you are feeling, specially considering what the larger BWV contracts are going for..


I would have bought that DVC E property that you bought in a heartbeat.  It's my home resort and the price was perfect.  If you change your mind...


----------



## lovethesun12

Amyeliza said:


> Yes!  Said to send your highest and final.  This is the second "bidding war" I'd been in.  Oh well, its all good.  I just feel bad I pushed the  prices higher for "baby contracts".


That's awesome if you want it! BWV is an amazing resort. 

I'm just really passionate about this 10 day thing. Have to make sure I add a supportive "Do what's best for you!"


----------



## princesscinderella

Amyeliza said:


> I totally had Buyers Remorse on an OKW property.  The price was right, but I regretted the decision the next day and kept searching the boards for BWV or BCV properties.  I'm not someone who backs out of deals, but buying it to sell it again (to get rid of it) when I had those 10 days felt dumb.  I still feel bad for wasting everyones time.  I won't do it again.  I'm going to keep my "overpriced" BWV contract.  It's the perfect compliment to what I currently have. * It's such a sellers market right now.    *


We own at BWV, it was our first DVC purchase and it’s still one of our favorites.  In the long run I don’t think you will regret it


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ILoveMyDVC said:


> And the second one which the random broker call me and said it will never pass - the other two brokers I am working with said not to worry. (both have 40 years of DVC guide experience)
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$108-$17211-150-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 186/21, 150/22- sent 4/6



A very nice deal.  I'm not certain what that broker is attempting to do by first telling you that you overpaid on SSR and then turning around and stating you are under paying on OKW-extended and it won't pass ROFR.  I guess they wish to not have any future chance to work with you.  Anyway, they don't really know and actually extended OKW have not been of as much interest to DVC as the non extended since DVC needs to work thru the 2042/2057 end date issue that they created.  Thus they seem far more likely to ROFR the 2042 contracts because they then sell them as 2057.   Anything is possible of course as that's a really nice price but I wouldn't be worrying too much.


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

First time poster to this thread, been lurking a while. Thank you so much for all your invaluable information! We didn’t get the lowest pp cost, but it is the perfect contract for us to book an extended family vacation in 2022. I can’t believe how much prices have gone up, and how quickly! We felt a little pressure to jump on the train before it gets worse! I don’t think I have to worry too much about ROFR on this one, right?

BeBopaSaurus---$114-$24977-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/6


----------



## PearlyJoy

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I would have bought that DVC E property that you bought in a heartbeat.  It's my home resort and the price was perfect.  If you change your mind...


Oh, you are talking about my OKW(E) I have in ROFR right ?. That was a great contract I was very lucky to snag. Hoping it will pass ROFR. I have been obsessed with OKW lately and have been watching Youtube room tours incessantly.  I will keep you in mind in case things change in the future.


----------



## firedust

PearlyJoy said:


> Oh, you are talking about my OKW(E) I have in ROFR right ?. That was a great contract I was very lucky to snag. Hoping it will pass ROFR. I have been obsessed with OKW lately and have been watching Youtube room tours incessantly.  I will keep you in mind in case things change in the future.


I've been stalking for a OKW(e) for a few months now that would fit our needs and budget, you got one heck of a deal!


----------



## Markk1

Markk1--$124-$43400-350-BWV-Dec-220/20, 350/21-350/22 sent 3/17, PASSED 4/5

After our first boardwalk attempt was taken last month we paid a little more and success!!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

PearlyJoy said:


> Oh, you are talking about my OKW(E) I have in ROFR right ?. That was a great contract I was very lucky to snag. Hoping it will pass ROFR. I have been obsessed with OKW lately and have been watching Youtube room tours incessantly.  I will keep you in mind in case things change in the future.


I have a 150 pts @ $108 pending ROFR


----------



## Lee Matthews

I am pacing in waiting for a reply on my ROFR. I’m desperate for it to pass but I’m feeling 90% chance it now won’t.

there’s the odd contract coming through for AKL that is slightly more appealing than the stripped ones that’s been listed.

if dues are paid every feb, use year is March for 2021 the dues have already been paid with Disney haven’t they? So when it says the buyer pays them, because they banked the lot, they essentially are just recouping what they’ve paid out?


----------



## vicarrieous

Lee Matthews said:


> I am pacing in waiting for a reply on my ROFR. I’m desperate for it to pass but I’m feeling 90% chance it now won’t.
> 
> there’s the odd contract coming through for AKL that is slightly more appealing than the stripped ones that’s been listed.
> 
> if dues are paid every feb, use year is March for 2021 the dues have already been paid with Disney haven’t they? So when it says the buyer pays them, because they banked the lot, they essentially are just recouping what they’ve paid out?


Correct. Due are paid in Jan/Feb for that year's points. If they are in the contract you are buying, you are reimbursing the seller for those dues paid on points they are selling you.


----------



## PearlyJoy

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I have a 150 pts @ $108 pending ROFR


Yes, I saw that one, I chuckled because its the exact same price for the (E) OKW that I have. Good luck to both of us for ROFR


----------



## jscottnc

jscottnc---$155-$39720-250-BLT-Dec-0/19, 5/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 3/16, passed 4/5

Pretty quick. I expected to pass at this price. A little high but definitely less than direct.


----------



## PearlyJoy

jscottnc said:


> jscottnc---$155-$39720-250-BLT-Dec-0/19, 5/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 3/16, passed 4/5
> 
> Pretty quick. I expected to pass at this price. A little high but definitely less than direct.


Big celebration when BLT passes


----------



## jscottnc

PearlyJoy said:


> Big celebration when BLT passes


All I have to do now is check my SPAM folder everyday for the closing documents.


----------



## Ruttangel

Amyeliza said:


> Don't judge too harshly.  I really, really wanted this baby contract.
> 
> Amyeliza---$201-$5670-25-BWV-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 4/6
> 
> On a positive note, it's cheaper than resale!  The second highest bidder was at $198.  Buying direct it would be $210 a point, so I did still save a little $$.


I recently bought in at BWV, I wanted that 4-5 day stay right on the parks - what I would say is that standard studios can sometimes be hard if you don't book at 11 months, so you may need extra points for a garden or boardwalk view (or you just want to have a BW view)
All I'm saying is that you may end up wanting more points, so have a think about that before your 10 days are up.


----------



## Jennyliztx

vbmedic52 said:


> this is encouraging!!!! we sent close to that 141$ for 185 points PVB! Hoping to hear soon as we sent 3/18 or 3/19


Good luck!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Disneytrippin'---$110-$23663-195-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 195/21, 195/22- sent 4/7


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Disneytrippin' said:


> Disneytrippin'---$110-$23663-195-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 195/21, 195/22- sent 4/7


Seller can't close until Sept 27. Will I see points before Dec. 24?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disneytrippin' said:


> Seller can't close until Sept 27. Will I see points before Dec. 24?



Yes.


----------



## Nie0214

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Lets say you get it from Disney at 210 for the same UY. You would get 2020 points, and then you could sell those points for 16 dollars per point. Your new cost is 194 per point compared to 201 per point for resale (plus closing costs in both cases which should be comparable)



Agreed, no judgment! But there are some thoughts to consider while in the 10 day rescind period-- buying direct would mean points in your account by tomorrow, last year's points, and a shiny new magnet and backpack.  We requested info on adding 35 AKV recently and the closing costs were $374.70 (about $10.70 per point).


----------



## vicarrieous

Disneytrippin' said:


> Seller can't close until Sept 27. Will I see points before Dec. 24?


I would say yes, most likely.


----------



## kandlsutton

Jennyliztx said:


> We passed!!!  Yay!!!!!!
> 
> Jennyliztx---$143-$24633-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/5


That’s a really good price! I’ve been looking at PVB while waiting for my AKV to get transferred. Different UY and different ownership, so was very curious how painful it might be to manage multiple usernames. Luckily, that’s not necessary as both contracts show up with existing username. 

I’ve made several offers in the last couple of weeks. A 150pt contract (stripped) holding FIRM at $154 and can’t close until November was too steep for me. A 125pt contract at $150 wasn’t bad but not an ideal UY and can’t close until November as well. I don’t mind waiting 7 months to close (assuming pass ROFR), but my lack of patience demands that I feel like I’m getting a good deal.


----------



## mollys_aunt

Ruttangel said:


> I recently bought in at BWV, I wanted that 4-5 day stay right on the parks - what I would say is that standard studios can sometimes be hard if you don't book at 11 months, so you may need extra points for a garden or boardwalk view (or you just want to have a BW view)
> All I'm saying is that you may end up wanting more points, so have a think about that before your 10 days are up.


My apologies if I'm not wording this correctly ... If you only have 25 points at BWV, at the eleven month mark can you use other resort points to book at BWV?  Or can you only use those home resort points at the 11 month mark and add on (if possible) to your reservation at the 7 month mark with your other points?


----------



## Matty B13

mollys_aunt said:


> My apologies if I'm not wording this correctly ... If you only have 25 points at BWV, at the eleven month mark can you use other resort points to book at BWV?  Or can you only use those home resort points at the 11 month mark and add on (if possible) to your reservation at the 7 month mark with your other points?


You can only use the 25 points at BWV at the 11 month mark, and then at 7 months use any other points from other resorts.


----------



## Amyeliza

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I would have bought that DVC E property that you bought in a heartbeat.  It's my home resort and the price was perfect.  If you change your mind...



So...it's for sale now!  I backed out after reading all the advice here.  I'm going to buy direct and get the same use year that I have.


----------



## Amyeliza

OK, here's the update on my $201 BoardWalk purchase.  I decided to take some of your advice and wait to buy direct.  That way, I can get the 2020 points, choose my UY and not go through this process again!  What tipped the scales for me is that I received my contract from the Poly today!  I have already got a cashier's check and FedExed it back to the title company.

THANK YOU so much for your kindness and all your advice.  This is such a kind, judgement free place.  I appreciate all of you.


----------



## Amyeliza

The Estoppel Process/Contract process went quick:

Amyeliza---$167-$11023-60-PVB-Dec-0/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/29  - Contract Received 4/6


----------



## E2ME2

Amyeliza said:


> Perhaps they are just planning to tell you after the estoppel goes through?  That's my hope for you.


I heard from the agent today.  She was unexpectedly out of the office for a week or so - and it turns out ROFR was waived, AND estoppel has also been completed. (_good thought Amyeliza_)
 She apologized for the disconnect, and all is well -- 
I'm glad it was good news, and that estoppel has been finalized as well.  I will wait until I get the confirmation emails with the closing dates, before I update my status here & on the "Closing Time" thread.


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

Just got the email with our closing documents!!!


----------



## Amyeliza

Nie0214 said:


> Agreed, no judgment! But there are some thoughts to consider while in the 10 day rescind period-- buying direct would mean points in your account by tomorrow, last year's points, and a shiny new magnet and backpack.  We requested info on adding 35 AKV recently and the closing costs were $374.70 (about $10.70 per point).



The closing costs are cheaper too!!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Amyeliza said:


> OK, here's the update on my $201 BoardWalk purchase.  I decided to take some of your advice and wait to buy direct.  That way, I can get the 2020 points, choose my UY and not go through this process again!  What tipped the scales for me is that I received my contract from the Poly today!  I have already got a cashier's check and FedExed it back to the title company.
> 
> THANK YOU so much for your kindness and all your advice.  This is such a kind, judgement free place.  I appreciate all of you.



Are you going to stick with 25 points or get a slightly larger amount?


----------



## BayGirl22

Sucked it up and bought Aulani at what seems to now be market rate (after losing out on other offers). A bit higher up front than I was hoping, but its getting harder to find contracts that match my BWK UY and we can make good use of the loaded contract. Hoping the ROFR process goes quickly so I can start booking for late 2021.

BayGirl22---$124-$22110-160-AUL-Oct-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/5


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

BayGirl22 said:


> Sucked it up and bought Aulani at what seems to now be market rate (after losing out on other offers). A bit higher up front than I was hoping, but its getting harder to find contracts that match my BWK UY and we can make good use of the loaded contract. Hoping the ROFR process goes quickly so I can start booking for late 2021.
> 
> BayGirl22---$124-$22110-160-AUL-Oct-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/5



Are those 2020 points bankable? You might want to see if they can be banked by the current owners for you.


----------



## BayGirl22

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Are those 2020 points bankable? You might want to see if they can be banked by the current owners for you.


Yes, actually they are already banked. (The listing didn't show that, but the contract did.) We will likely use them in Nov 2021 or later.
Hoping it closes before end of May though since Aulani will not get taken in ROFR.


----------



## Amyeliza

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Are you going to stick with 25 points or get a slightly larger amount?


I'm doing the math right now!  You see, my budget is closer to $5,000, but I can do $6,000.  I'm still considering.


----------



## vicarrieous

Amyeliza said:


> I'm doing the math right now!  You see, my budget is closer to $5,000, but I can do $6,000.  I'm still considering.
> 
> View attachment 567111



with 25 points, it will go farthest at BWV then BCV and BLT with their lower point charts. Poly and Grand Floridian will cost you more per night and their points charts are much higher.


----------



## Amyeliza

vicarrieous said:


> with 25 points, it will go farthest at BWV then BCV and BLT with their lower point charts. Poly and Grand Floridian will cost you more per night and their points charts are much higher.


Great point!  I think I will just stick to 25 points at BLT and get the standard rooms at 11 months. This is meant to compliment my Poly contract so I can do a split stay between both resorts.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Amyeliza said:


> I'm doing the math right now!  You see, my budget is closer to $5,000, but I can do $6,000.  I'm still considering.
> 
> View attachment 567111



I see you're considering other resorts! Some have longer contracts, some have cheaper points charts. You can't really have both as far as that home resort advantage goes.  



vicarrieous said:


> with 25 points, it will go farthest at BWV then BCV and BLT with their lower point charts. Poly and Grand Floridian will cost you more per night and their points charts are much higher.



This is very true. 



Amyeliza said:


> Great point!  I think I will just stick to 25 points at BLT and get the standard rooms at 11 months. This is meant to compliment my Poly contract so I can do a split stay between both resorts.



You could also alternate years using banking to avoid short split stays. 

Price and points charts matter, but don't forget to buy where you want to stay. With this small of a contract, you're buying exclusively for the home-resort advantage. The price-per-point over the contract is lower at BLT, but if Boardwalk is what you really want (to have an MK and Epcot resort), then do that. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Amyeliza

These are all great things to consider!  Luckily, I have a few weeks before I get my membership number and account and can add the new contract. This grueling process has given me time to think about things.  My other option is to get 25 more points of the Poly. I will have 60 when we close.  So, that would 85 total.


----------



## Theta

Amyeliza said:


> These are all great things to consider!  Luckily, I have a few weeks before I get my membership number and account and can add the new contract. This grueling process has given me time to think about things.  My other option is to get 25 more points of the Poly. I will have 60 when we close.  So, that would 85 total.




100% agree to buy your 25 points direct.  DO NOT feel bad about cancelling your contract. There is a reason the 10 day policy is in there.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Amyeliza said:


> These are all great things to consider!  Luckily, I have a few weeks before I get my membership number and account and can add the new contract. This grueling process has given me time to think about things.  My other option is to get 25 more points of the Poly. I will have 60 when we close.  So, that would 85 total.



Of course that amount of money, or saving just a little longer, could mean 50 more points resale.  I agree with not doing the 25 pt BWV resale at the price it was at vs what it is for 25 BWV direct.


----------



## GG23

GG23---$183-$19661-100-VGF-Mar-0/20, 195/21, 100/22- sent 3/6, passed 3/31


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Hey everybody. I posed this on another board that I think is dead. The contract I sent to ROFR states can't close til Sept 28. I dont know the process of the timeline when that happens? I think I receive closing paperwork 30 days before that?


----------



## Sunnyore

Amyeliza said:


> I'm doing the math right now!  You see, my budget is closer to $5,000, but I can do $6,000.  I'm still considering.
> 
> View attachment 567111



Don’t forget to include the 2021 maintenance fee in your calculation if your budget is tight. Shouldn’t be too high if it’s just 25 points though. Also just food for thought since you got time now, but my guide really discouraged buying just 25 points for a resort you don’t already have. Her explanation is depending on the season and resort, you might just be able to book 1 night with that few points. If you’re going to bank and borrow and go every other year it might work, otherwise you might be struggle to make bookings. I currently just have 50 points at BLT and I struggled with that already. Once I banked my 2020 points I did have more flexibility but obviously if I used the points I won’t have the extra points to play with for next year. Once 7 months window open up I’ll have more points to book but then I’ll probably have to wait list during high seasons. Everyone is right though 25 points would go the farthest at BWV with their smaller point bookings.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Amyeliza said:


> So...it's for sale now!  I backed out after reading all the advice here.  I'm going to buy direct and get the same use year that I have.


Oh, I just checked - yours were for OKW 2042  - not extended 2057.  Bummer.  But I do wish you all the luck in world with your new purchase.  Direct is so much easier!!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Lee Matthews said:


> if dues are paid every feb, use year is March for 2021 the dues have already been paid with Disney haven’t they? So when it says the buyer pays them, because they banked the lot, they essentially are just recouping what they’ve paid out?


I may be wrong, but I think some members pay dues monthly so all of the dues might not be paid. I'm a new owner and paid in full by Feb so I have very little experience. I just know monthly payments can be set up. 

Anyone with better info to clarify?


----------



## Amyeliza

Sunnyore said:


> Don’t forget to include the 2021 maintenance fee in your calculation if your budget is tight. Shouldn’t be too high if it’s just 25 points though. Also just food for thought since you got time now, but my guide really discouraged buying just 25 points for a resort you don’t already have. Her explanation is depending on the season and resort, you might just be able to book 1 night with that few points. If you’re going to bank and borrow and go every other year it might work, otherwise you might be struggle to make bookings. I currently just have 50 points at BLT and I struggled with that already. Once I banked my 2020 points I did have more flexibility but obviously if I used the points I won’t have the extra points to play with for next year. Once 7 months window open up I’ll have more points to book but then I’ll probably have to wait list during high seasons. Everyone is right though 25 points would go the farthest at BWV with their smaller point bookings.



Great point!  Another reason why I was thinking maybe I should just add on to my current contract of 60 points at the Poly and make it 85 points.  I keep going back and forth.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Amyeliza said:


> Great point!  Another reason why I was thinking maybe I should just add on to my current contract of 60 points at the Poly and make it 85 points.  I keep going back and forth.
> 
> View attachment 567147


I think you’ll get a better bang for your buck with 25 more to Poly since you own there. Longer contract, easier time booking, not a huge difference in dues.


----------



## vicarrieous

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> I think you’ll get a better bang for your buck with 25 more to Poly since you own there. Longer contract, easier time booking, not a huge difference in dues.



I agree. If you only have 60 points at Poly and are not local (aka do a quick 1 or 2 night stay) I would add on at Poly.


----------



## PearlyJoy

Amyeliza said:


> Great point!  Another reason why I was thinking maybe I should just add on to my current contract of 60 points at the Poly and make it 85 points.  I keep going back and forth.
> 
> View attachment 567147


Another point to consider is how often do you visit wdw and how long is your stay.
If your trip is every other year, you get to use 120 poly points and 50 boardwalk points and get to stay at both. Boardwalk is impossible to book starting Oct for standard studio at 7 months.
If you go every 2 years then you get 75 boardwalk and 180 poly points by banking and borrowing hoping the borrowing restrictions go away by then.
You can also alternate years between the resorts.
I can feel you, these are not easy decisions.


----------



## PearlyJoy

Amyeliza said:


> So...it's for sale now!  I backed out after reading all the advice here.  I'm going to buy direct and get the same use year that I have.


I applaud you for making this decision


----------



## vbmedic52

Y’all want to make me add points and I haven’t even passed ROFR yet on my first


----------



## Bjaiken77

I have 325 points that I recently purchased (225 SSR, 100 PVB).  I would like to do a small add-on direct, too.  However, I am thinking about adding it for a different location for a night or two.  My thinking is kind of the same - I’m looking at around 50 points at VGF for a split stay because it’s so hard to access without direct points.  I’ll either do split stays with PVB (both on monorail) or, if I get lucky and can use my SSR points at VGF, I may just bank my VGF points for the following year.

Also, I want to buy direct to work towards blue card (not in a hurry) and have access to new resorts (Riviera,etc.).  I’ve spent my lump sum money, so unless I come into a windfall, I’ll just be chipping away with small, direct contracts moving forward.  That’s the plan, at least.  Always subject to change.


----------



## Amyeliza

I think I'm going to add on to my points at the Poly.  That would give me 85 points and the ability to stay 4 - 5 days a year, depending on when I go (standard room, top 3 cheapest tiers).  I have a couple questions about buying direct:

1. So 2020 points are included.  Do you have to pay the maintenace fee on those points?
2. Can I book at the Rivi with those 25 points (if I wanted to do so)?
3. Since I'm getting the same UY, will Disney combine the contracts?  

Thank you for all your help making this decision!  I couldn't have done it without all of you.  This makes the most sense to me because I have such a small contract to begin with.  It's just for me (since the Hubs dislikes Disney *gasp*).


----------



## PearlyJoy

1. So 2020 points are included. Do you have to pay the maintenance fee on those points?
     If your Use Year is June, and if the 2020 points are available, you may not have to pay the dues for 2020 since the close of 2020 June use year is so close. If your use year is Aug onwards, then prorated maintenance may be required to be paid. You should definitely ask your Direct DVC agent to waive the maintenance for 2020. I don't see why they wouldn't do that, unless the use year is Sept and beyond

2. Can I book at the Rivi with those 25 points (if I wanted to do so)?
All Direct purchase points can be used for Riviera. If all 85 points were purchased direct, all 85 can be used. If only the 25 were purchased direct, then only those 25 can be used to book Riviera at 7 months

3. Since I'm getting the same UY, will Disney combine the contracts? 
I don't think they will combine contracts because of same use year. You would have the convenience of transferring points within the same use year between the contracts though


----------



## ValW

PearlyJoy said:


> 3. Since I'm getting the same UY, will Disney combine the contracts?
> I don't think they will combine contracts because of same use year. You would have the convenience of transferring points within the same use year between the contracts though



You will have 2 contracts - Disney does not combine contracts.  However, with the same UY and Home Resort it will "act" like one contract.  You don't need to transfer.  

When you make a reservation you will just choose which contract to take the points from.  Very easy.


----------



## Ruttangel

Amyeliza said:


> 1. So 2020 points are included.  Do you have to pay the maintenace fee on those points?
> 2. Can I book at the Rivi with those 25 points (if I wanted to do so)?
> 3. Since I'm getting the same UY, will Disney combine the contracts?


1. No, but you will only get 2020 points if your UY is June onwards, you will also only pay 2021 dues on a pro-rata basis
2. Yes
3. When you log into DVC site you will see both contracts under one membership number but they are discreet contracts that you can manage borrowed/banked points separately


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

How do y'all know that Disney has 'pulled the deed' in the ROFR process - can you see it on the Comptroller's site and how?


----------



## vbmedic52

ILoveMyDVC said:


> How do y'all know that Disney has 'pulled the deed' in the ROFR process - can you see it on the Comptroller's site and how?


Interested to find this out too


----------



## macman123

Ooops and I did it once more.......

macman123---$142-$31,990-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/7


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

@Amyeliza, not to muddy the waters with your decision-making, but you decided to go direct because of the very small difference in price between that particular resale contract you had selected and Boardwalk. Now that you've decided to add on to Polynesian, you might be able to save nearly $100/point by going resale, and you could maybe find another 50-75 point resale contract. 

The downsides are you may end up with more points than you want or need and not having any eligible Riviera points. You also may not be able to find what you're looking for on the resale market for a while, and the process is long, as you know. Just something to consider.


----------



## matthewredrich

So ours should now read 

matthewredrich---$90-$20670-200-AUL-Dec-73/20, 400/21, 200/22-Int'l Seller- sent 3/30



matthewredrich said:


> An update on ours. It actually wasn't sent to Disney for ROFR until 3/30 because the Sellers hadn't signed all of the paperwork yet after all. So now we reset the clock.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Quiet on approvals this week. It’s Wednesday... thought the 3/16 onwards would be hearing back after a couple already have


----------



## vbmedic52

Lee Matthews said:


> Quiet on approvals this week. It’s Wednesday... thought the 3/16 onwards would be hearing back after a couple already have


 Yeah I’m anxiously waiting. It’s been quiet


----------



## Amyeliza

Where'sPiglet? said:


> @Amyeliza, not to muddy the waters with your decision-making, but you decided to go direct because of the very small difference in price between that particular resale contract you had selected and Boardwalk. Now that you've decided to add on to Polynesian, you might be able to save nearly $100/point by going resale, and you could maybe find another 50-75 point resale contract.
> 
> The downsides are you may end up with more points than you want or need and not having any eligible Riviera points. You also may not be able to find what you're looking for on the resale market for a while, and the process is long, as you know. Just something to consider.



@Where'sPiglet?, I really need to sitdown and make a list of what I want.  My guts says it's BoardWalk with a 25 - 30 point contract that I can use for a 2 - 3 day trip every year or two.  I want to be close to the Skyliner, Epcot and Hollywood Studios.  Part of me things adding on at the Poly would be the "smarter" move, but 60 points at the Poly is good for me when I plan to stay there for 3 - 4 days, Sunday - Thursday, during the "off seasons".  My heart really wants to be at an Epcot resort and can make a 25 - 30 point contract work.  I'm leaning toward 30.   I also don't want too many more points because I have a small budget for yearly maintenance fees.  *sigh*


----------



## stwaldman

Stw121191---$170-$21391-120-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 1/21, 120/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/7


----------



## vbmedic52

stwaldman said:


> Stw121191---$170-$21391-120-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 1/21, 120/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/7


Woohoo!!!


----------



## Paul Stupin

macman123 said:


> Ooops and I did it once more.......
> 
> macman123---$142-$31,990-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/7


Congrats! How do you plan on using all these points? How often do you go to WDW? Seems like you’ve accumulated an impressive amount!


----------



## macman123

Paul Stupin said:


> Congrats! How do you plan on using all these points? How often do you go to WDW? Seems like you’ve accumulated an impressive amount!



This will take me to 2345 points.

Believe it or not I have never stayed DVC or on property. As I am from the UK flights are banned.......

I will take family and stay in Grand Villa or the Poly Bungalows!


----------



## MonaMN

macman123 said:


> This will take me to 2345 points.
> 
> Believe it or not I have never stayed DVC or on property. As I am from the UK flights are banned.......
> 
> I will take family and stay in Grand Villa or the Poly Bungalows!


Can I be in your family?!?


----------



## Sunnyore

Amyeliza said:


> @Where'sPiglet?, I really need to sitdown and make a list of what I want.  My guts says it's BoardWalk with a 25 - 30 point contract that I can use for a 2 - 3 day trip every year or two.  I want to be close to the Skyliner, Epcot and Hollywood Studios.  Part of me things adding on at the Poly would be the "smarter" move, but 60 points at the Poly is good for me when I plan to stay there for 3 - 4 days, Sunday - Thursday, during the "off seasons".  My heart really wants to be at an Epcot resort and can make a 25 - 30 point contract work.  I'm leaning toward 30.   I also don't want too many more points because I have a small budget for yearly maintenance fees.  *sigh*



you might be better off buying 30 points at BWV then because I can tell you I also had my heart set in an Epcot resort and kept checking the resale pages until I got my new contract. Sure you can do the smart thing but DVC is a luxury and why shouldn’t you just get what you want. With 30 points at least for now you’re going to be ok booking 2 days in a studio for most of the year including at least  a weekend day if you like. Also it would make more sense to buy BWV as a small contract since the resale prices are ridiculous compared to other resorts. Also you already have a monorail resort. Really think you should just get what your heart wants.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

macman123 said:


> Believe it or not I have never stayed DVC or on property. As I am from the UK flights are banned.......


 Gives new meaning to the phrase, "Go BIG or go home!"


----------



## gfarb27

gfarb27---$120-$39259-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/7


----------



## limace

macman123 said:


> This will take me to 2345 points.
> 
> Believe it or not I have never stayed DVC or on property. As I am from the UK flights are banned.......
> 
> I will take family and stay in Grand Villa or the Poly Bungalows!


Hope you like it


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Amyeliza said:


> @Where'sPiglet?, I really need to sitdown and make a list of what I want.  My guts says it's BoardWalk with a 25 - 30 point contract that I can use for a 2 - 3 day trip every year or two.  I want to be close to the Skyliner, Epcot and Hollywood Studios.  Part of me things adding on at the Poly would be the "smarter" move, but 60 points at the Poly is good for me when I plan to stay there for 3 - 4 days, Sunday - Thursday, during the "off seasons".  My heart really wants to be at an Epcot resort and can make a 25 - 30 point contract work.  I'm leaning toward 30.   I also don't want too many more points because I have a small budget for yearly maintenance fees.  *sigh*


You probably should add at BWV then. I know it's a tough decision with so many variables, but reading this response leads me to believe you'll be happy with an Epcot resort as well as a monorail one. Plenty of folks on DVC Fan FB group are constantly saying they waitlisted or stalked the site and got the reservations they wanted. It won't be impossible if you combine for a longer stay at 7 months. It may not happen for every trip, but in all likelihood, you'll be able to use your points at both resorts in a way that makes you happy.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Amyeliza said:


> @Where'sPiglet?, I really need to sitdown and make a list of what I want.  My guts says it's BoardWalk with a 25 - 30 point contract that I can use for a 2 - 3 day trip every year or two.  I want to be close to the Skyliner, Epcot and Hollywood Studios.  Part of me things adding on at the Poly would be the "smarter" move, but 60 points at the Poly is good for me when I plan to stay there for 3 - 4 days, Sunday - Thursday, during the "off seasons".  My heart really wants to be at an Epcot resort and can make a 25 - 30 point contract work.  I'm leaning toward 30.   I also don't want too many more points because I have a small budget for yearly maintenance fees.  *sigh*





Sunnyore said:


> you might be better off buying 30 points at BWV then because I can tell you I also had my heart set in an Epcot resort and kept checking the resale pages until I got my new contract. Sure you can do the smart thing but DVC is a luxury and why shouldn’t you just get what you want. With 30 points at least for now you’re going to be ok booking 2 days in a studio for most of the year including at least  a weekend day if you like. Also it would make more sense to buy BWV as a small contract since the resale prices are ridiculous compared to other resorts. Also you already have a monorail resort. Really think you should just get what your heart wants.



I totally agree! I think you should buy BWV if that’s where you really want to be able to stay as well. I’m wishing now I would’ve bought some Poly points myself. I tried and my first contract was taken. VGF is my favorite and I’m really excited that it passed, but I bought the bigger contract and spent all of my money at VGF and now I’m wondering if I wouldn’t have preferred getting a 50 point contract at Poly (my 2nd favorite simply because they don’t have 1 or 2 bedrooms) and then 150 at VGF to bank and borrow and stay at them every other year. DVC is definitely a luxury so buy with your heart! Please keep us posted as to what you decide to do! I’ve made it through ROFR, signed my contract, and wired the funds; I’m just waiting on the seller to return their contract now. It’s been a week! So, I’m distracting myself with this thread and loving how positive everyone is. There’s enough negativity in the world today!


----------



## Theta

macman123 said:


> This will take me to 2345 points.
> 
> Believe it or not I have never stayed DVC or on property. As I am from the UK flights are banned.......
> 
> I will take family and stay in Grand Villa or the Poly Bungalows!




I get jittery just thinking about those annual dues.

But super envious as well!


----------



## princesscinderella

macman123 said:


> This will take me to 2345 points.
> 
> Believe it or not I have never stayed DVC or on property. As I am from the UK flights are banned.......
> 
> I will take family and stay in Grand Villa or the Poly Bungalows!


 The copper creek cabins were nicer than the Poly bungalow.  The little pool is an actual hot tub vs just a weird little pool on the deck.  And it’s screened in for the bugs.  Also a lot more peaceful because if you get the wrong bungalow close to the MK ferry dock you hear the horn constantly.


----------



## Paul Stupin

macman123 said:


> This will take me to 2345 points.
> 
> Believe it or not I have never stayed DVC or on property. As I am from the UK flights are banned.......
> 
> I will take family and stay in Grand Villa or the Poly Bungalows!


Am sure you'll love it. Are they all the same UY or do you have different ones?


----------



## Paul Stupin

macman123 said:


> This will take me to 2345 points.
> 
> Believe it or not I have never stayed DVC or on property. As I am from the UK flights are banned.......
> 
> I will take family and stay in Grand Villa or the Poly Bungalows!


And where do you have the points?


----------



## vbmedic52

vbmedic52---$141-$27148-185-PVB-Jun-0/20, 169/21, 185/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/7

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOO ITS HAPPENING!


----------



## Amyeliza

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I totally agree! I think you should buy BWV if that’s where you really want to be able to stay as well. I’m wishing now I would’ve bought some Poly points myself. I tried and my first contract was taken. VGF is my favorite and I’m really excited that it passed, but I bought the bigger contract and spent all of my money at VGF and now I’m wondering if I wouldn’t have preferred getting a 50 point contract at Poly (my 2nd favorite simply because they don’t have 1 or 2 bedrooms) and then 150 at VGF to bank and borrow and stay at them every other year. DVC is definitely a luxury so buy with your heart! Please keep us posted as to what you decide to do! I’ve made it through ROFR, signed my contract, and wired the funds; I’m just waiting on the seller to return their contract now. It’s been a week! So, I’m distracting myself with this thread and loving how positive everyone is. There’s enough negativity in the world today!



I love VGF!  You made a good choice.  I'm also waiting for the seller to return his contract too!  I FedExed the envelope with the check last night and they received it this morning.  I wish I knew when they returned their contract.


----------



## geneandamy

Lee Matthews said:


> Quiet on approvals this week. It’s Wednesday... thought the 3/16 onwards would be hearing back after a couple already have


I agree!  We're anxiously waiting too!  Ours was sent 3/17.....lots of finger tapping here..


----------



## macman123

Paul Stupin said:


> Am sure you'll love it. Are they all the same UY or do you have different ones?



All the same UY. I didn't want to make it complicated.


----------



## macman123

Paul Stupin said:


> And where do you have the points?



I have 

555 BLT (155 direct)
285 VGF
220 PVB
1285 SSR

Im thinking about getting 205 RIV direct points. To allow me to future proof. Either that or direct SSR ones. What do you think?


----------



## Amyeliza

macman123 said:


> I have
> 
> 555 BLT (155 direct)
> 285 VGF
> 220 PVB
> 1285 SSR
> 
> Im thinking about getting 205 RIV direct points. To allow me to future proof. Either that or direct SSR ones. What do you think?


2345 is such a great number!  2550 doesn't have as good of a ring to it.   I've heard it's a good time to buy RIV.


----------



## Pxedstqn98

Pxedstqn98---$140-$11873-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 116/21, 37/22-Closing 6/2021- sent 3/17, passed 4/7

WOOHOO !!!  That did not take long at all


----------



## lovethesun12

macman123 said:


> I have
> 
> 555 BLT (155 direct)
> 285 VGF
> 220 PVB
> 1285 SSR
> 
> Im thinking about getting 205 RIV direct points. To allow me to future proof. Either that or direct SSR ones. *What do you think?*


I think if you are looking to hire someone for anything your best bet is me. I will take my pay in biweekly DVC points


----------



## michael730

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I totally agree! I think you should buy BWV if that’s where you really want to be able to stay as well. I’m wishing now I would’ve bought some Poly points myself. I tried and my first contract was taken. VGF is my favorite and I’m really excited that it passed, but I bought the bigger contract and spent all of my money at VGF and now I’m wondering if I wouldn’t have preferred getting a 50 point contract at Poly (my 2nd favorite simply because they don’t have 1 or 2 bedrooms) and then 150 at VGF to bank and borrow and stay at them every other year. DVC is definitely a luxury so buy with your heart! Please keep us posted as to what you decide to do! I’ve made it through ROFR, signed my contract, and wired the funds; I’m just waiting on the seller to return their contract now. It’s been a week! So, I’m distracting myself with this thread and loving how positive everyone is. There’s enough negativity in the world today!


I’m in the exact same boat with my sellers returning their documents! I wired my funds yesterday and they arrived that same day which I wasn’t expecting to be so fast! It’s been a week now since we’ve got the closing documents as well and I haven’t heard any updates. I just closed on another contract yesterday and even though it took the sellers like 10 days to get the documents back they at least kept the broker updated with their progress. I know it may be difficult to get an appointment w a notary during covid but at least give an update at this point ya know? I’m just being impatient though  Hope yours send theirs back soon!!


----------



## michael730

Amyeliza said:


> I love VGF!  You made a good choice.  I'm also waiting for the seller to return his contract too!  I FedExed the envelope with the check last night and they received it this morning.  I wish I knew when they returned their contract.


I’m with ya too!! As I replied above I’m waiting for my sellers to return their closing contracts too! My last sellers took a week and a half to get them back but updated the broker after several days on their progress so they def spoiled me w the communication


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

The bug has bitten.  resale # 3. 

ILoveMyDVC---$114-$31689-255-SSR-Oct-0/19, 34/20, 510/21, 255/22- sent 4/7


----------



## princesscinderella

macman123 said:


> I have
> 
> 555 BLT (155 direct)
> 285 VGF
> 220 PVB
> 1285 SSR
> 
> Im thinking about getting 205 RIV direct points. To allow me to future proof. Either that or direct SSR ones. What do you think?


I think tomorrow is the last day of the current RIV incentives.  Maybe lock in something and then you can always switch to the new incentive if it’s better the next day because you have the 10 day recision period.  We got a fixed week there, figured if I ever had to sell always having a guaranteed reservation makes it more attractive when it’s the only place you can stay.


----------



## Theta

princesscinderella said:


> I think tomorrow is the last day of the current RIV incentives.  Maybe lock in something and then you can always switch to the new incentive if it’s better the next day because you have the 10 day recision period.  We got a fixed week there, figured if I ever had to sell always having a guaranteed reservation makes it more attractive when it’s the only place you can stay.




What kind of upcharge is there for guaranteed weeks?


----------



## princesscinderella

It depends on the week there’s a fixed chart for each week that’s created when the resort goes on sale.  I believe it’s 10%. For us we bought week 52 in a standard studio which was 196 points and we added a small extra points to get to the 200 point incentive tier.  It was exactly the amount of points we wanted to buy so it worked for us we won’t always use it as a fixed week and in that case you get all the points to use.  If the charts get re allocated it might be in your favor point wise and it might not.  Some weeks are already a good deal under the 2022 inflated charts


----------



## ddematteo29

Amyeliza said:


> Great point!  Another reason why I was thinking maybe I should just add on to my current contract of 60 points at the Poly and make it 85 points.  I keep going back and forth.
> 
> View attachment 567147



Amy, maybe you or someone else could correct me, but I thought you couldn't buy that small of a contract direct? Am I missing something? Maybe you have to own direct already in order to do so? We don't own anything direct currently, only resale. We would like a small contract to supplement and we're considering direct but we were under the impression that the minimum was 75 points direct. Thank you!


----------



## Amyeliza

ddematteo29 said:


> Amy, maybe you or someone else could correct me, but I thought you couldn't buy that small of a contract direct? Am I missing something? Maybe you have to own direct already in order to do so? We don't own anything direct currently, only resale. We would like a small contract to supplement and we're considering direct but we were under the impression that the minimum was 75 points direct. Thank you!



If you are currently an owner, you can buy points beginning at 25 points for most resort.  For thr Rivi, it's 50 points minimum.


----------



## ddematteo29

Amyeliza said:


> If you are currently an owner, you can buy points beginning at 25 points for most resort.  For thr Rivi, it's 50 points minimum.


 Do we have to be direct owners? Or just owners in general?


----------



## Amyeliza

ddematteo29 said:


> Do we have to be direct owners? Or just owners in general?


Just owners in general. I emailed a Guide yesterday and told her I was buying resale and wanted to buy a direct add-on property in a few weeks (once I'm in DVC's system).  She she said was happy to help me and verified my prices were correct and quoted me the closing costs.  Once my property goes through, I'm going to buy direct.


----------



## ddematteo29

Amyeliza said:


> Just owners in general. I emailed a Guide yesterday and told her I was buying resale and wanted to buy a direct add-on property in a few weeks (once I'm in DVC's system).  She she said was happy to help me and verified my prices were correct and quoted me the closing costs.  Once my property goes through, I'm going to buy direct.



Awesome! Thank you so much. Now that we know it's possible, that's the route were going to go as well. If I read correctly, they are able to match my use year?


----------



## Amyeliza

I'm starting to question whether the broker I called really had "mulitple offers" on both small contracts that I inquired about.  This situation resulted in me overbidding by submitting my "best and final offer".  I later learned (from you all) that buying direct was a better option.  I only share this with you because *both* properties are still for sale days later.  The person called me and asked me to reconsider my offer and told me prices were only going to go up.  I told them my reason for rescinding were personal and money related and I was no longer interested - even with the offer of a delayed closing.

I'm not sure if this is a common practice or if perhaps the broker had mulitiple offers and everyone backed out for both properties.  I'm purposefully being vauge about gender and their company because I don't want to unfairly accuse anyone of less than ethical practices.  In the future, I was be cautious about "best and final" offers.   Perhaps this was a legit situation.  As the days go on and the properties are still unsold, it makes me wonder.


----------



## Amyeliza

ddematteo29 said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much. Now that we know it's possible, that's the route were going to go as well. If I read correctly, they are able to match my use year?


That is my understanding.  A fellow poster said they had to push for it because they were trying to give them another year.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

If it's the only broker with a 25 pt BWV listed at $189 right now, they have said the same thing to me about a different contract. I saw an extended OKW on that site weeks ago right after it was listed. She said there was already multiple offers on it already. Over the next couple days the listing didn't come down until 5 days later. Something was definitely shady. If a contract has multiple offers hours after listing, it doesn't come down after 5 days.


----------



## AladdinJ

aladdinj---$134-$21100-150-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 3/17, taken 4/8 

second one in a row taken.... Oh well.


----------



## ValW

Amyeliza said:


> I'm starting to question whether the broker I called really had "mulitple offers" on both small contracts that I inquired about.  This situation resulted in me overbidding by submitting my "best and final offer".
> 
> I'm not sure if this is a common practice or if perhaps the broker had mulitiple offers and everyone backed out for both properties.  I'm purposefully being vauge about gender and their company because I don't want to unfairly accuse anyone of less than ethical practices.  In the future, I was be cautious about "best and final" offers.   Perhaps this was a legit situation.  As the days go on and the properties are still unsold, it makes me wonder.



This broker did the same to me.  I offered list price on a 50pt BWV contract ($135 in November, my how prices have gone up).  I was told there were multiple buyers and what was my best offer.  I ignored the email because I wasn't going to get into a bidding war.  Less than 48 hours later I received an email that I had "won".  The rest of the process went smoothly.


----------



## WishUpon0909

WishUpon0909---$123.33-$20446-150-BWV-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/18  passed4/8


----------



## MinnieSueB

Amyeliza said:


> I'm starting to question whether the broker I called really had "mulitple offers" on both small contracts that I inquired about.  This situation resulted in me overbidding by submitting my "best and final offer".  I later learned (from you all) that buying direct was a better option.  I only share this with you because *both* properties are still for sale days later.  The person called me and asked me to reconsider my offer and told me prices were only going to go up.  I told them my reason for rescinding were personal and money related and I was no longer interested - even with the offer of a delayed closing.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is a common practice or if perhaps the broker had mulitiple offers and everyone backed out for both properties.  I'm purposefully being vauge about gender and their company because I don't want to unfairly accuse anyone of less than ethical practices.  In the future, I was be cautious about "best and final" offers.   Perhaps this was a legit situation.  As the days go on and the properties are still unsold, it makes me wonder.


Not sure which resale broker you dealt with since I'm not even looking any more but mine tried to pull that too but I stuck to my offer & got the contract.  Not cool that they are lying to get higher offers.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ddematteo29 said:


> Amy, maybe you or someone else could correct me, but I thought you couldn't buy that small of a contract direct? Am I missing something? Maybe you have to own direct already in order to do so? We don't own anything direct currently, only resale. We would like a small contract to supplement and we're considering direct but we were under the impression that the minimum was 75 points direct. Thank you!



Any current owner may add on as little as 25 points at most properties.  There have been 50 pt minimums for current owners at a couple of resorts - one of them Riviera - but I do not know if that is still in effect or not.  DVC will add on to your current membership which means the same UY.  About the only time they won't is if you were to be adding on enough points to qualify as if you were a brand new member and then you may request a different UY if you wanted or there's been the time or two when they wanted very much to sell and then suggested a different UY. 

It is a 50 pt minimum if you wish to finance your purchase thru them.  And it's 125 points required to qualify for the ancillary benefits.


----------



## mollys_aunt

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Any current owner may add on as little as 25 points at most properties.  There have been 50 pt minimums for current owners at a couple of resorts - one of them Riviera - but I do not know if that is still in effect or not.  DVC will add on to your current membership which means the same UY.  About the only time they won't is if you were to be adding on enough points to qualify as if you were a brand new member and then you may request a different UY if you wanted or there's been the time or two when they wanted very much to sell and then suggested a different UY.
> 
> It is a 50 pt minimum if you wish to finance your purchase thru them.  And it's 125 points required to qualify for the ancillary benefits.


I'm curious .. what is the benefit of buying a small amount of points direct?  As you said, you don't get the coveted blue membership card without the 125 point purchase.  Is it just to make a smaller stay reservation within the 11 mo. widow?  Or are there other benefits just having direct points?


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

mollys_aunt said:


> I'm curious .. what is the benefit of buying a small amount of points direct?  As you said, you don't get the coveted blue membership card without the 125 point purchase.  Is it just to make a smaller stay reservation within the 11 mo. widow?  *Or are there other benefits just having direct points*?



Only direct (or pre-restriction resale) points are eligible to book at Riviera. 25 points isn't going to get you very far there, though.

Edit: Also, small contracts can be hard to find via resale, so sometimes it's just easier to pay the premium for the ease of direct on a small contract. This is especially true if time is a concern before an upcoming booking window and the desired contract is not available through resale and/or the resale process would take too long.


----------



## JETSDAD

mollys_aunt said:


> I'm curious .. what is the benefit of buying a small amount of points direct?  As you said, you don't get the coveted blue membership card without the 125 point purchase.  Is it just to make a smaller stay reservation within the 11 mo. widow?  Or are there other benefits just having direct points?


People will bank and borrow to get more nights or use smaller contracts to spend a couple nights somewhere each year for something like Food and Wine, Christmas, etc.  On small contracts the spread between direct and resale isn't as great so it can just be easier to add on direct.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mollys_aunt said:


> I'm curious .. what is the benefit of buying a small amount of points direct?  As you said, you don't get the coveted blue membership card without the 125 point purchase.  Is it just to make a smaller stay reservation within the 11 mo. widow?  Or are there other benefits just having direct points?



The traditional reason is that you needed a few more points to get the stays you want and small contracts on the resale market are not as common and/or priced close to direct.    And a few have done it because they wanted a day or two stay at a particular resort and found they had difficulty at 7 months, or want those couple of nights at Riviera.  Also you can accumulate the direct purchases until you reach the minimum requirement for benefits.  You may not want to finance but rather pay cash and decide to do that as you have the savings accumulated.


----------



## mollys_aunt

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The traditional reason is that you needed a few more points to get the stays you want and small contracts on the resale market are not as common and/or priced close to direct.    And a few have done it because they wanted a day or two stay at a particular resort and found they had difficulty at 7 months, or want those couple of nights at Riviera.  Also you can accumulate the direct purchases until you reach the minimum requirement for benefits.  You may not want to finance but rather pay cash and decide to do that as you have the savings accumulated.


I didn't realize you could keep adding small point deeds and accumulate them to reach the benefit requirements.  That might be my new guilty pleasure.  Of course, I'm still waiting to close on my BRV points, so it will have to wait until 2022.


----------



## RanDIZ

AladdinJ said:


> aladdinj---$134-$21100-150-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 3/17, taken 4/8
> 
> second one in a row taken.... Oh well.



I’m definitely thinking that $140 is the limit. If PVB direct is going for $250, Disney will buy them all day under $140.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

BuzzyBelle---$173-$22490-130-VGF-Feb-0/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/8


----------



## PrincessPam1665

PrincessPam1665---$117-$25220-210-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 3/15, taken 4/8


----------



## Crash8ART

PrincessPam1665 said:


> PrincessPam1665---$117-$25220-210-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 3/15, taken 4/8


Shot! I was hoping you would pass to give me hope.


----------



## Theta

PrincessPam1665 said:


> PrincessPam1665---$117-$25220-210-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 3/15, taken 4/8



oh no!  Is this your first one taken?  Why are they taking so many BWV and not a lot of BCV?  Anyone know?


----------



## PrincessPam1665

Theta said:


> oh no!  Is this your first one taken?  Why are they taking so many BWV and not a lot of BCV?  Anyone know?



We already own at AKL. This was our first one for BWV. Our broker has another contract for us. We will probably do a second try! I'll let you know soon. We don't give up!


----------



## allisonmw11

allisonmw11---$100-$15533-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 3/18, passed 4/8


----------



## Amyeliza

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> If it's the only broker with a 25 pt BWV listed at $189 right now, they have said the same thing to me about a different contract. I saw an extended OKW on that site weeks ago right after it was listed. She said there was already multiple offers on it already. Over the next couple days the listing didn't come down until 5 days later. Something was definitely shady. If a contract has multiple offers hours after listing, it doesn't come down after 5 days.



When I made the offer, it was listed as pending that day.


----------



## Lee Matthews

allisonmw11 said:


> allisonmw11---$100-$15533-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 3/18, passed 4/8



can I ask which broker? I went with DVC Resale market and have same submission date so expecting to also hear back today hopefully


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

mollys_aunt said:


> I didn't realize you could keep adding small point deeds and accumulate them to reach the benefit requirements.  That might be my new guilty pleasure.  Of course, I'm still waiting to close on my BRV points, so it will have to wait until 2022.


This does allow you to "phase" yourself into blue card status, but at the expense of repeated closing costs for multiple small contracts vs. one larger contract.


----------



## ddematteo29

ddematteo29---$97-$16432-150-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 152/21, 150/22- sent 3/15, passed 4/8

Longest 3 weeks of my life! This should be a glimmer of hope for anyone out there because this really shouldn't have stood a chance against the ROFR monster. Just shows that there really is no way to tell what they will take and what they won't.


----------



## Paul Stupin

macman123 said:


> I have
> 
> 555 BLT (155 direct)
> 285 VGF
> 220 PVB
> 1285 SSR
> 
> Im thinking about getting 205 RIV direct points. To allow me to future proof. Either that or direct SSR ones. What do you think?


I’d buy Riviera direct sooner than SSR direct, for the 11 month booking advantage. Also, seems like you might have enough SSR! But it’s nice to have direct points for future DVC resorts, the annual pass discounts (which personally I don’t think will go away), and the fun of the blue card.
That said, the Riviera is beautiful, but the resale restrictions might be problematic for resale, and some believe it’s level of theming isn’t Disney enough. So before you go ahead, make sure you do your research!


----------



## allisonmw11

Lee Matthews said:


> can I ask which broker? I went with DVC Resale market and have same submission date so expecting to also hear back today hopefully



Fidelity


----------



## PearlyJoy

ddematteo29 said:


> ddematteo29---$97-$16432-150-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 152/21, 150/22- sent 3/15, passed 4/8
> 
> Longest 3 weeks of my life! This should be a glimmer of hope for anyone out there because this really shouldn't have stood a chance against the ROFR monster. Just shows that there really is no way to tell what they will take and what they won't.


Thats a great contract and price. Congratulations !!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Lee Matthews---$109-$24,525-225 -ALKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 225/22- sent 3/18, TAKEN 4/8   

I'm not surprised but I am quite gutted.

We don't know the patterns but I'm going to go for a 3rd attempt. I can only make sure I'm maybe over $115 PP and there are 2021 points to increase my chances.


----------



## Rebs007

Lee Matthews said:


> Lee Matthews---$109-$22,883-225 -ALKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 225/22- sent 3/18, TAKEN 4/8
> 
> I'm not surprised but I am quite gutted.
> 
> We don't know the patterns but I'm going to go for a 3rd attempt. I can only make sure I'm maybe over $115 PP and there are 2021 points to increase my chances.


So sorry for you.  It seemed a reasonable price back then!  We are still waiting on a loaded AKV contact at $108 sent 3/9. (We paid the asking price) We will see if paying the 2021 dues has an impact.  Will update when we know.   Our other partially loaded contract passed at $114.


----------



## limace

Lee Matthews said:


> Lee Matthews---$109-$22,883-225 -ALKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 225/22- sent 3/18, TAKEN 4/8
> 
> I'm not surprised but I am quite gutted.
> 
> We don't know the patterns but I'm going to go for a 3rd attempt. I can only make sure I'm maybe over $115 PP and there are 2021 points to increase my chances.



What a bummer! I’m so sorry. Is the math right on that string-it comes out to about $101 a point for me.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Lee Matthews said:


> Lee Matthews---$109-$22,883-225 -ALKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 225/22- sent 3/18, TAKEN 4/8
> 
> I'm not surprised but I am quite gutted.
> 
> We don't know the patterns but I'm going to go for a 3rd attempt. I can only make sure I'm maybe over $115 PP and there are 2021 points to increase my chances.


So sorry! I know how it feels. My 3rd attempt passed though, so you’ve got the right attitude. Good luck!


----------



## Lee Matthews

limace said:


> What a bummer! I’m so sorry. Is the math right on that string-it comes out to about $101 a point for me.



updated. Always been bad at maths


----------



## geneandamy

Doing the happy dance!!  

geneandamy---$148-$28234-175-CCV@WL-Dec-125/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/8


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Don't know how y'all wait out the 30-45 days w/o losing your minds.   I still have my last contract waiting to be sent so the clock hasn't even started.


----------



## Ruttangel

Lee Matthews said:


> Lee Matthews---$109-$24,525-225 -ALKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 225/22- sent 3/18, TAKEN 4/8
> 
> I'm not surprised but I am quite gutted.
> 
> We don't know the patterns but I'm going to go for a 3rd attempt. I can only make sure I'm maybe over $115 PP and there are 2021 points to increase my chances.


Oh no, so sorry about that - I've been keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## kandlsutton

vbmedic52 said:


> vbmedic52---$141-$27148-185-PVB-Jun-0/20, 169/21, 185/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/7
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOO ITS HAPPENING!


Congrats! Still have my eye out for Poly and seeing passes in the $140s makes the $160+ listings even more ridiculous in my view. Although, IMO Poly is a little undervalued IF I WAS A SELLER.


----------



## kandlsutton

Lee Matthews said:


> updated. Always been bad at maths


Was seller paying closing costs too?


----------



## Lee Matthews

kandlsutton said:


> Was seller paying closing costs too?



 Nope


----------



## Lee Matthews

Ruttangel said:


> Oh no, so sorry about that - I've been keeping everything crossed for you



thank you. I really don’t know what to do now tbh.

prices have gone up so not sure whether to get a smaller 160 contract with 2021/2022 points and go august 2022  and then pick up a 2nd contract later. Issue here is with a dec use year, I run the risk of not having enough points for that trip

or

Go for a bigger 300 point contract which is what we want long term and just pay a bigger closing cost. There’s a lovely one I would jump at on resale market with some points for this year and full 300 next year but because the seller can’t close until Christmas, I’m going to miss the 11 month booking window by quite a bit and I don’t want to risk a 7 month point at AKL


----------



## Ruttangel

Lee Matthews said:


> thank you. I really don’t know what to do now tbh.
> 
> prices have gone up so not sure whether to get a smaller 160 contract with 2021/2022 points and go august 2022  and then pick up a 2nd contract later. Issue here is with a dec use year, I run the risk of not having enough points for that trip
> 
> or
> 
> Go for a bigger 300 point contract which is what we want long term and just pay a bigger closing cost. There’s a lovely one I would jump at on resale market with some points for this year and full 300 next year but because the seller can’t close until Christmas, I’m going to miss the 11 month booking window by quite a bit and I don’t want to risk a 7 month point at AKL


Would it help if I told you that 1BR at AKV are still open for August this year, I think they take a while to fill up


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Lee Matthews said:


> Lee Matthews---$109-$24,525-225 -ALKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 225/22- sent 3/18, TAKEN 4/8
> 
> I'm not surprised but I am quite gutted.
> 
> We don't know the patterns but I'm going to go for a 3rd attempt. I can only make sure I'm maybe over $115 PP and there are 2021 points to increase my chances.



I'm so sorry to hear this. I know you've been trying for awhile. With some current listings, I see the asking price and wonder if those would pass ROFR. With the way things are currently going. Nick from World of DVC was on the most recent DVC Fan show and mentioned price is one of the factors for passing ROFR.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Don't know how y'all wait out the 30-45 days w/o losing your minds.   I still have my last contract waiting to be sent so the clock hasn't even started.



That's why I emailed my contact. I couldn't take the waiting anymore. I was seeing notifications coming in that where sent after my date.


----------



## Lee Matthews

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. I know you've been trying for awhile. With some current listings, I see the asking price and wonder if those would pass ROFR. With the way things are currently going. Nick from World of DVC was on the most recent DVC Fan show and mentioned price is one of the factors for passing ROFR.



The 160 point contract I’ve seen is listed at $123 a point and TBH I would stick with that. Can’t expect the seller to pay the 2021 dues if it’s a dec use year so maybe if I tried my luck and got them to pay the closing costs.

mid I went down this route it means I would maybe need to do a studio at AKL on my first trip but by august 2022 I would have the contract paid in full and be looking for a 2nd to get me nearer to the 300 mark.

All  that’s niggling at me doing this is that studios go quick and even if I am ready at the 11 month mark, I may have to walk the reservation. I may get lucky and get a value 1 bed as I would have enough points but again, I’m running the risk


----------



## Lee Matthews

Ruttangel said:


> Would it help if I told you that 1BR at AKV are still open for August this year, I think they take a while to fill up



I want a value one bed Jambo House and I bet at even the 11 month mark tons of people go for it. 47 points saving on a smaller room is quite a chunk


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Lee Matthews said:


> I want a value one bed Jambo House and I bet at even the 11 month mark tons of people go for it. 47 points saving on a smaller room is quite a chunk



I learned what niggling means.


----------



## geneandamy

pangyal said:


> geneandamy---$148-$28234-175-CCV@WL-Dec-125/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 3/17



WOOHOOOOOO!
geneandamy---$148-$28234-175-CCV@WL-Dec-125/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/8


----------



## PrincessPam1665

Let's go for another wating month 


PrincessPam1665---$122-$27540-220-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/8


----------



## starfrenzy

So sorry to hear that Lee 

I agree, $115 seems like the minimum now for AKV to pass ROFR. But it will be a wonder if you can even find one at that price right now!


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

Amyeliza said:


> I'm doing the math right now!  You see, my budget is closer to $5,000, but I can do $6,000.  I'm still considering.
> 
> View attachment 567111



Is this chart available to current DVC members only? I can't find the prices for adding on direct through Disney. I don't have my points yet- therefore, no login to a DVC account! I would like to see the other resorts costs.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sarahdelcampo said:


> Is this chart available to current DVC members only? I can't find the prices for adding on direct through Disney. I don't have my points yet- therefore, no login to a DVC account! I would like to see the other resorts costs.



DVC Direct Purchase Pricing & Promotions - DVCNews.com - The essential Disney Vacation Club resource!


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> DVC Direct Purchase Pricing & Promotions - DVCNews.com - The essential Disney Vacation Club resource!


@KAT4DISNEY THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Red Dog Run

allisonmw11 said:


> Fidelity


I purchased with fidelity and the listed was down asap.  With another company, the listing stayed up until CLOSING. lol.


----------



## Red Dog Run

I purchased 340 for the hubby and I knowing we don't need 1 bedrooms, but I noticed at 7 months, the historical "norm" allowed a decent amount of one bedrooms at several resorts. Figured that would ease booking on a teacher's off time.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

pangyal said:


> *Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.
> 
> Please make sure to use the nifty **tool** in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!
> 
> Why am I so picky about using the tool and having the data strings all look cohesive, you ask?
> 
> Honestly- it makes things so much easier to read for people who are searching for information quickly. Having a standardized format benefits everyone.
> Also, some awesome data-miner types have pulled information from the thread into really cool spreadsheets and charts, which is only possible if the data is collected in a uniform way.
> 
> Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week
> 
> *Please remember to post links to any companies you wish to discuss- some are not permitted to be discussed on these forums, so if we are allowed to mention them, the system will pick up the name from the link and not filter it out.*


How do I get on the big board?

ILoveMyDVC---$112-$34988-300-SSR-Apr-0/20, 519/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/31
ILoveMyDVC---$108-$17211-150-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 186/21, 150/22- sent 4/6
ILoveMyDVC---$114-$31689-255-SSR-Oct-0/19, 34/20, 510/21, 255/22- sent 4/7
ILoveMyDVC---$131-$10670-75-OKW(E)-Sep-0/19, 37/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 4/9


----------



## princesscinderella

ILoveMyDVC said:


> How do I get on the big board?
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$112-$34988-300-SSR-Apr-0/20, 519/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/31
> ILoveMyDVC---$108-$17211-150-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 186/21, 150/22- sent 4/6
> ILoveMyDVC---$114-$31689-255-SSR-Oct-0/19, 34/20, 510/21, 255/22- sent 4/7


@pangyal typically updates the main ROFR list once a week on a Saturday or Sunday.  So by posting it just now you will be on the list


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

princesscinderella said:


> @pangyal typically updates the main ROFR list once a week on a Saturday or Sunday.  So by posting it just now you will be on the list


I had posted them all individually over the last week or so


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

How long does a seller get to sign their name after they already have the deposit?


----------



## princesscinderella

ILoveMyDVC said:


> How long does a seller get to sign their name after they already have the deposit?


It should be listed in your contract I think it was 7 days for ours.
 We had the blip on boards last weekend which is why some of your contracts maybe aren’t showing up yet in the ROFR thread as some content was lost.


----------



## culli

Culli---$113-$18322-150-BWV-Jun-62/20, 97/21, 150/22-Seller 1/2 MF 21 UY- sent 3/16, taken 4/9/21

Well I'm 4 for 4 in 2021 with Disney buying my contracts...I bit the bullet and took the Riveria incentive for $171pt for 300 pts


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

princesscinderella said:


> It should be listed in your contract I think it was 7 days for ours.
> We had the blip on boards last weekend which is why some of your contracts maybe aren’t showing up yet in the ROFR thread as some content was lost.


We are going to give them another day - I feel like there is a lot of room for dishonest play.  Too much info - if a seller finds out they can get a better price, they don't sign and POOF they get another shot at it.  In the meantime, the buyer lost other opportunities waiting.


----------



## culli

Red Dog Run said:


> I purchased with fidelity and the listed was down asap.  With another company, the listing stayed up until CLOSING. lol.


 I find fidelity the easiest process - very efficient and responsive.  Can do everything online and extremely easy.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ILoveMyDVC said:


> We aare going to give them another day - I feel like there is a lot of room for dishonest play.  Too much info - if a seller finds out they can get a better price, they don't sign and POOF they get another shot at it.  In the meantime, the buyer lost other opportunities waiting.



The agreements the sellers signs with the broker usually state if a full price offer is made then they are responsible for paying the broker the fee for selling.  I'd have to review but I'd think that a verbal acceptance of an offer probably indicates the same.  They might risk it that the broker won't come after them but they do sign up for some commitments when they list the contract.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The agreements the sellers signs with the broker usually state if a full price offer is made then they are responsible for paying the broker the fee for selling.  I'd have to review but I'd think that a verbal acceptance of an offer probably indicates the same.  They might risk it that the broker won't come after them but they do sign up for some commitments when they list the contract.


They processed my credit card for the deposit already.


----------



## VdoesDisney

PrincessPam1665 said:


> Let's go for another wating month
> 
> 
> PrincessPam1665---$122-$27540-220-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/8


Great contract! How many offers did you submit before getting this one accepted? I submitted multiple offers for BWV in the $120s (stripped contracts too) and all got rejected... ended up settling for a $133 loaded contract


----------



## PearlyJoy

I had budgeted $120 pp for the 100 point AKL contract or $135 pp for a 50 point AKL contract I have been wanting to purchase at the beginning of 2021.

Here is the current situation

6% increase in price during March, which is unusual because the 6% increase in resale prices happens usually over a year

50 point AKL are going around $155
100 point AKL contracts are going around $135

And most of my offers have not panned out

Makes me sad


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

PearlyJoy said:


> I had budgeted $120 pp for the 100 point AKL contract or $135 pp for a 50 point AKL contract I have been wanting to purchase at the beginning of 2021.
> 
> Here is the current situation
> 
> 6% increase in price during March, which is unusual because the 6% increase in resale prices happens usually over a year
> 
> 50 point AKL are going around $155
> 100 point AKL contracts are going around $130
> 
> And most of my offers have not panned out
> 
> Makes me sad


Don't feel bad, I am gettig ready to post a stupid high $ for another OKW - E. contract.


----------



## VdoesDisney

PearlyJoy said:


> I had budgeted $120 pp for the 100 point AKL contract or $135 pp for a 50 point AKL contract I have been wanting to purchase at the beginning of 2021.
> 
> Here is the current situation
> 
> 6% increase in price during March, which is unusual because the 6% increase in resale prices happens usually over a year
> 
> 50 point AKL are going around $155
> 100 point AKL contracts are going around $130
> 
> And most of my offers have not panned out
> 
> Makes me sad


I share your frustrations, prices are going up faster than I would consider reasonable, I want to say that they will need to dip after this but historically that seems unlikely, especially with Disney exercising ROFR again... Did you end up deciding to increase your budget or are you waiting it out for a dip in the market?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

So the buyer signed - not proud of this deal but it gets me more OKW - E points and there is only one other deal out ther that I can find and as this is my 4th resale in a row, I am maxed out and cannot afford the 225 point deal although I could get if for the same price.  
ILoveMyDVC---$131-$10670-75-OKW(E)-Sep-0/19, 37/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 4/9


----------



## PearlyJoy

VdoesDisney said:


> I share your frustrations, prices are going up faster than I would consider reasonable, I want to say that they will need to dip after this but historically that seems unlikely, especially with Disney exercising ROFR again... Did you end up deciding to increase your budget or are you waiting it out for a dip in the market?


I decided to up the points from 100 to 160 to stay within the ppp and to expand my Use Year to DEC.  Yes, I decided to increase my budget. And I agree with you, the prices may not come down


----------



## VdoesDisney

PearlyJoy said:


> I decided to up the points from 100 to 160 to stay within the ppp and to expand my Use Year to DEC.  Yes, I decided to increase my budget. And I agree with you, the prices may not come down


Same story here, we just increased our price and went in $10 higher than I wanted to be, offer was accepted and we're waiting on ROFR now... hopefully we'll look back in a year and feel it was the right call.


----------



## PearlyJoy

VdoesDisney said:


> Same story here, we just increased our price and went in $10 higher than I wanted to be, offer was accepted and we're waiting on ROFR now... hopefully we'll look back in a year and feel it was the right call.


I don't even want to think about what if ROFR monster strikes   Whatever we are finding and are able to get with adjusted expectations could still get taken. I think I need my glass of wine early today  I hope for you and me and for everyone on this thread to be able to get what they desire and to look back and feel it was the right call. Happy Friday !


----------



## PrincessPam1665

VdoesDisney said:


> Great contract! How many offers did you submit before getting this one accepted? I submitted multiple offers for BWV in the $120s (stripped contracts too) and all got rejected... ended up settling for a $133 loaded contract


We got this deal before it was available on the website. 
but I’ve found that prices varie a lot on different brokers!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

PearlyJoy said:


> I don't even want to think about what if ROFR monster strikes   Whatever we are finding and are able to get with adjusted expectations could still get taken. I think I need my glass of wine early today  I hope for you and me and for everyone on this thread to be able to get what they desire and to look back and feel it was the right call. Happy Friday !


When is "early"?  Can we take a vote?  I am EST


----------



## VdoesDisney

PrincessPam1665 said:


> We got this deal before it was available on the website.
> but I’ve found that prices varie a lot on different brokers!


Oh... How does one do that? And yes, I was focusing on 2 of the main brokers advertised and found they kept trying to push me up in price, ended up signing a contract with a broker from a smaller website (and so far it has been a really good experience)


----------



## PearlyJoy

ILoveMyDVC said:


> When is "early"?  Can we take a vote?  I am EST


2 pm ? Any time zone


----------



## PearlyJoy

Hey, My label changed from "Earning my Ears"  to "Mousketeer" 

I graduated!! And feel proud !


----------



## starfrenzy

ILoveMyDVC said:


> So the buyer signed - not proud of this deal but it gets me more OKW - E points and there is only one other deal out ther that I can find and as this is my 4th resale in a row, I am maxed out and cannot afford the 225 point deal although I could get if for the same price.
> ILoveMyDVC---$131-$10670-75-OKW(E)-Sep-0/19, 37/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 4/9


I was watching that one, and noticed it’s gone. Congrats!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

starfrenzy said:


> I was watching that one, and noticed it’s gone. Congrats!


I appreciate that but I missed a 200.1 at $116 by 12 minutes tonight I am so sick and saddened by it that I just want to fling myself off a cliff - okay I'm being overly dramatic.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

starfrenzy said:


> I was watching that one, and noticed it’s gone. Congrats!


I appreciate that but I missed a 200.1 at $116 by 12 minutes tonight I am so sick and saddened by it that I just want to fling myself off a cliff - okay I'm being overly dramatic.


----------



## Sunnyore

ILoveMyDVC said:


> How do I get on the big board?
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$112-$34988-300-SSR-Apr-0/20, 519/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/31
> ILoveMyDVC---$108-$17211-150-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 186/21, 150/22- sent 4/6
> ILoveMyDVC---$114-$31689-255-SSR-Oct-0/19, 34/20, 510/21, 255/22- sent 4/7
> ILoveMyDVC---$131-$10670-75-OKW(E)-Sep-0/19, 37/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 4/9



When these all pass ROFR (and I think they should), will you report back maybe at the end of the year how difficult it is to make your bookings? I’ve been scared to buy anything out of my use year. So if you have no major issues juggling 4 use years and 4 memberships, then maybe it’s not as big of a deal after all.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

I sure will.  I've been a member since 1994 at OKW with 350 points.  I put thought into it and think I can manage it based on my plans for travel. But maybe I am being over confident.  
Last night while Ambiening, I accidentally bought 5 more Owner's Lockers .  Thankfully, that was easily fixed.  
I hope you are right about ROFR.


----------



## PearlyJoy

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I appreciate that but I missed a 200.1 at $116 by 12 minutes tonight I am so sick and saddened by it that I just want to fling myself off a cliff - okay I'm being overly dramatic.


I feel you. Its so hard when this happens


----------



## limace

I feel like there’s a bit of panic in this community-I dunno. Maybe we all need to just consider taking a few breaths and wait a bit. Disney isn’t going anywhere. DVC isn’t going anywhere. Don’t get pushed beyond what you can afford or settle for something you don’t really want because it feels like this is your only chance. There will always be another deal. Waiting to go or renting points in the interim or having fewer points for a bit won’t kill any of. 

In. Out. Breathe......


----------



## PearlyJoy

limace said:


> I feel like there’s a bit of panic in this community-I dunno. Maybe we all need to just consider taking a few breaths and wait a bit. Disney isn’t going anywhere. DVC isn’t going anywhere. Don’t get pushed beyond what you can afford or settle for something you don’t really want because it feels like this is your only chance. There will always be another deal. Waiting to go or renting points in the interim or having fewer points for a bit won’t kill any of.
> 
> In. Out. Breathe......


Amen !! So true. What I am seeing is when we offer and the sellers stay firm on price for contracts with 160+ points. I thought this was the case for small contracts. We do need to all stop the panic


----------



## Paul Stupin

limace said:


> I feel like there’s a bit of panic in this community-I dunno. Maybe we all need to just consider taking a few breaths and wait a bit. Disney isn’t going anywhere. DVC isn’t going anywhere. Don’t get pushed beyond what you can afford or settle for something you don’t really want because it feels like this is your only chance. There will always be another deal. Waiting to go or renting points in the interim or having fewer points for a bit won’t kill any of.
> 
> In. Out. Breathe......


The thing is, it’s a seller’s market right now. On one hand, I’ve bought quite a few points this past year and it’s nice to see that their value has gone up. No doubt ROFR is at least partially responsible. Funny, I haven’t read any of the usual talk here recently about offering low, being a tough guy and refusing to budge on price, and ultimately getting the sellers to cave. I don’t think that strategy is effective right now. Unless, of course, you find an unwitting seller who will accept a below market price, but then the contract might very well get taken!

On the other hand, there are almost no March UY contracts on the market for the resorts on which I’d like to add on. Availability is almost zero, and has been for weeks. I also won’t buy any other UY because of the added inconvenience, which to me sounds like a monumental pain. Buying direct isn’t looking so bad right now.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

So one resale company goes to the minute for the bid - we both bid asking price.  No Best and final - just you missed it by 12 minutes. 

The other resale company leaves the bid up all night (at least) without getting back to anyone collecting as many bids as possible despite having at least one offer at asking price.

How is this legal?  Where are the rules so it's at least fair?  In one case, the agent knew how much I wanted the deal amd she didn't call me letting me miss it by the 12 minutes.  Why is that one a "one and done" by the clock.  While others just stay up?  If a bid comes in higher, willothers that at least bid asking price get a chance to up their bid?  These aren't auctions for goshsakes.  It is out of control.  Isn't there a governing body?


----------



## Paul Stupin

ILoveMyDVC said:


> So one resale company goes to the minute for the bid - we both bid asking price.  No Best and final - just you missed it by 12 minutes.
> 
> The other resale company leaves the bid up all night (at least) without getting back to anyone collecting as many bids as possible despite having at least one offer at asking price.
> 
> How is this legal?  Where are the rules so it's at least fair?  In one case, the agent knew how much I wanted the deal amd she didn't call me letting me miss it by the 12 minutes.  Why is that one a "one and done" by the clock.  While others just stay up?  If a bid comes in higher, willothers that at least bid asking price get a chance to up their bid?  These aren't auctions for goshsakes.  It is out of control.  Isn't there a governing body?


You say it’s not an auction, but that seems to be exactly what you want, if everyone who offered asking price gets a chance to up their bid. That seems to be a recipe for even more craziness! And don’t sellers have the right to sell to whoever they want to?
I don’t think any of us are used to demand far exceeding supply. It might become the new normal.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I’m preying more AKL lodge ones come up this week. I’m going to drop from wanting 225 points stripped to 160 but want 2021 points included. Should get it passed ROFR then but my urgency is that I want to go next August for the 50th so the pressure is now on for me


----------



## Ruttangel

Lee Matthews said:


> I’m preying more AKL lodge ones come up this week. I’m going to drop from wanting 225 points to 160 but want 2021 points included. Should get it passed ROFR then but my urgency is that I want to go next August for the 50th so the pressure is now on for me


I saw this one, which is loaded.
Downside is that it is way over priced and Oct UY not ideal for travelling in Aug
https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/listings/animal-kingdom-lodge/aka2035/


----------



## Lee Matthews

Ruttangel said:


> I saw this one, which is loaded.
> Downside is that it is way over priced and Oct UY not ideal for travelling in Aug
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/listings/animal-kingdom-lodge/aka2035/



yeah I did see that one. Think it’s one family selling like all 4 of their contracts. For me it was that the 2019 points would be a write off and October wasn’t the best date. The high $ pp really pushes up the closing costs that Monera want too

Same with a 220 point one. Decent price. Has a ton of 2021 points I could use but the $131 pp throws my closing costs


----------



## Lee Matthews

I swear to God, if this doesn't pass ROFR I am just going to give up and stay at Universal. 

I'm going to have to do a load of overtime soon at work with the Closing costs being higher than I wanted but when we plan to trip in August 2022, this is the perfect contract for us as we get 3-4weeks to use those 2020 points. I doubt I will even seek a top up for a while.

Seller wanted $131 per point

Lee Matthews---$120-$28,991-220-AKL-Sep-106/20, 220/21, 220/22, SELLER PAYS 20-MF - sent 12/04


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> You say it’s not an auction, but that seems to be exactly what you want, if everyone who offered asking price gets a chance to up their bid. That seems to be a recipe for even more craziness! And don’t sellers have the right to sell to whoever they want to?
> I don’t think any of us are used to demand far exceeding supply. It might become the new normal.


I want clear cut rules.


----------



## Paul Stupin

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I want clear cut rules.


Sounds like the buyer of the contract you wanted might have asked the agent what amount it would take to take the contract off the market without entertaining other offers. It doesn’t sound fair and I‘m sure it was frustrating. You can always refrain from using that broker again. If they keep it up sooner or later it will catch up with them.


----------



## pkrieger2287

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379833875673800704


----------



## pkrieger2287

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380925417272573957


----------



## Belle53

Belle53---$104-$17411.50-150-SSR-Oct-120/20, 150/21, 150/22-International seller- sent 4/9


----------



## Sandisw

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I want clear cut rules.



It doesn’t sound like there is too much that guides it and that individual brokers can run it the way they want. From what I have been able to find, the process has to be clear to the seller, since they are the one signing the contract.

As I said, I did direct a broker not to bring me bids under a certain number but told them I wanted all offers as they came in as long as they were above it.

I know right now, we seem to be hearing more and more about auction style bidding.  It sounds frustrating for sure


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

What a great deal!


Belle53 said:


> Belle53---$104-$16345-150-SSR-Oct-120/20, 150/21, 150/22-International seller- sent 4/9


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

RunMagical Miles--$110-$16500–150-OKW- Feb - 80/20, 150/21, 150/22-- sent 4/9


----------



## Paul Stupin

limace said:


> I feel like there’s a bit of panic in this community-I dunno. Maybe we all need to just consider taking a few breaths and wait a bit. Disney isn’t going anywhere. DVC isn’t going anywhere. Don’t get pushed beyond what you can afford or settle for something you don’t really want because it feels like this is your only chance. There will always be another deal. Waiting to go or renting points in the interim or having fewer points for a bit won’t kill any of.
> 
> In. Out. Breathe......


Or...prices will continue to go up and if you wait you’ll wind up paying even more.


----------



## Belle53

RunMagicalMiles said:


> What a great deal!



Yes it is. I was lucky enough to come across the listing one morning on Fidelity.com after about 30 minutes of it being posted and put in a full offer right away. I had been stalking the major resales sites for months waiting on a good deal.


----------



## starfrenzy

Lee Matthews said:


> Seller wanted $131 per point
> 
> Lee Matthews---$120-$28,991-220-AKL-Sep-106/20, 220/21, 220/22, SELLER PAYS 20-MF - sent 12/04


That looks like a GREAT contract and I would say that is a fair price with where we are at right now. Good negotiating. I know you said you preferred a stripped one but I was looking over the AKV contracts at dvcstats.com and the ones that are stripped cost a lot more per point if you check out the "normalized" column. This one is actually a better price per point than a stripped one at $110. 

And Disney seems to be preferring the stripped ones, too, so I think this one has a better chance of passing ROFR. I'm rooting for you! Love your profile pic too.


----------



## Lee Matthews

starfrenzy said:


> That looks like a GREAT contract and I would say that is a fair price with where we are at right now. Good negotiating. I know you said you preferred a stripped one but I was looking over the AKV contracts at dvcstats.com and the ones that are stripped cost a lot more per point if you check out the "normalized" column. This one is actually a better price per point than a stripped one at $110.
> 
> And Disney seems to be preferring the stripped ones, too, so I think this one has a better chance of passing ROFR. I'm rooting for you! Love your profile pic too.



originally I did want a stripped contract only because we weren’t originally going to go until 2023. I had a small personal loan I was going to pay off first so that’s why I was originally looking at stripped ones.

they were obviously what Disney was after. I looked at this contract a few times and didn’t realise quite well suited this actually was for us. It gives us 2 weeks every year in a deluxe studio or with careful planning a value 1 bed for 2 weeks. One year and a week in a value one bed the second year.

I originally offered $117 and thought they would take that but when they came back with $120 I thought it was fair from their silly asking price.

ive got to pay an extra $4k on closing costs which includes the MF for 2021 but my loan can wait until next year.

im really pleased with this contract. I think it will pass ROFR and we get to go during the 50th which we hadn’t planned so I’m really excited


----------



## Ruttangel

pkrieger2287 said:


>


Interesting how the prices quoted always seem to deviate from this thread, is everyone telling the truth here? Haha


----------



## michael730

Ruttangel said:


> Interesting how the prices quoted always seem to deviate from this thread, is everyone telling the truth here? Haha


These are just the results from one single broker website, people on here post their sales from multiple which probably explains the price variation!


----------



## gskywalker

Ruttangel said:


> Interesting how the prices quoted always seem to deviate from this thread, is everyone telling the truth here? Haha


This site tends to list higher and I guess get higher prices too.  My guess is that their commissions are also higher than some of the other sites, so people sell with other sites for a cheaper price just to get rid of their contracts.  All I know is I am really glad I finally got a contract to pass before this upswing started. To buy my contract now would be $40 to $50 more a point.  I can't believe it has gone up that much in two months since I passed ROFR.


----------



## Ginamarie

PearlyJoy said:


> I had budgeted $120 pp for the 100 point AKL contract or $135 pp for a 50 point AKL contract I have been wanting to purchase at the beginning of 2021.
> 
> Here is the current situation
> 
> 6% increase in price during March, which is unusual because the 6% increase in resale prices happens usually over a year
> 
> 50 point AKL are going around $155
> 100 point AKL contracts are going around $135
> 
> And most of my offers have not panned out
> 
> Makes me sad


I have seen contracts listed this high but not selling this high.


----------



## PearlyJoy

starfrenzy said:


> That looks like a GREAT contract and I would say that is a fair price with where we are at right now. Good negotiating. I know you said you preferred a stripped one but I was looking over the AKV contracts at dvcstats.com and the ones that are stripped cost a lot more per point if you check out the "normalized" column. This one is actually a better price per point than a stripped one at $110.
> 
> And Disney seems to be preferring the stripped ones, too, so I think this one has a better chance of passing ROFR. I'm rooting for you! Love your profile pic too.


I saw the dvcstats spread sheet. Its great, whoever has constructed it. I was looking for how the "normalized" price per point is calculated. Couldn't find how. Could I please have some one explain to me


----------



## hammer1995

hammer1995---$105-$6000-50-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/13


----------



## PearlyJoy

hammer1995 said:


> hammer1995---$105-$6000-50-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 3/19


Wow!! How did you find and acquire this beauty?


----------



## hammer1995

PearlyJoy said:


> Wow!! How did you find and acquire this beauty?


The broker who had it had two sequentially listed OKWE contracts. There was a 100 point that was already pending-I believe it was under contract for $100/pt.


----------



## Ginamarie

hammer1995 said:


> hammer1995---$105-$6000-50-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 3/19


If this had been my use year, I would have bid on it!


----------



## Pens Fan

PearlyJoy said:


> I saw the dvcstats spread sheet. Its great, whoever has constructed it. I was looking for how the "normalized" price per point is calculated. Couldn't find how. Could I please have some one explain to me



If you hover over the column heading for the normalized price per point, a box pops up that explains how it is calculated.


----------



## PearlyJoy

Pens Fan said:


> If you hover over the column heading for the normalized price per point, a box pops up that explains how it is calculated.


Thank you!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## VdoesDisney

I should add my data here so it can be aggregated, still waiting though and definitely not a super good deal...

VdoesDisney--$133.5-$21874.5-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 139/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/26


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

Thanks @pangyal!


----------



## michael730

VdoesDisney said:


> I should add my data here so it can be aggregated, still waiting though and definitely not a super good deal...
> 
> VdoesDisney--$133.5-$21874.5-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 139/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/26


That’s definitely a decent deal w the 2020 points included ! I think you gotta pay close to $130 a point or more to guarantee BWV making it through ROFR right now so I would be happy w that price point and very confident of passing ROFR


----------



## guerrero5

guerrero5---$118-$23936-180-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 341/21, 180/22- sent 4/9


----------



## VdoesDisney

michael730 said:


> That’s definitely a decent deal w the 2020 points included ! I think you gotta pay close to $130 a point or more to guarantee BWV making it through ROFR right now so I would be happy w that price point and very confident of passing ROFR


Yeah I agree on ROFR, I feel good about passing (hopefully sooner than later!), I was initially bidding in the $120s based on last quarter’s ROFR report but all my offers were declined. I do like this contract despite being in the $130s, the UY is actually perfect for us.


----------



## gfarb27

gfarb27---$144-$46650-300-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/23, taken 4/10 

gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22-seller pay dues- sent 3/17, passed 4/12


----------



## matthewredrich

Lee Matthews said:


> originally I did want a stripped contract only because we weren’t originally going to go until 2023. I had a small personal loan I was going to pay off first so that’s why I was originally looking at stripped ones.
> 
> they were obviously what Disney was after. I looked at this contract a few times and didn’t realise quite well suited this actually was for us. It gives us 2 weeks every year in a deluxe studio or with careful planning a value 1 bed for 2 weeks. One year and a week in a value one bed the second year.
> 
> I originally offered $117 and thought they would take that but when they came back with $120 I thought it was fair from their silly asking price.
> 
> ive got to pay an extra $4k on closing costs which includes the MF for 2021 but my loan can wait until next year.
> 
> im really pleased with this contract. I think it will pass ROFR and we get to go during the 50th which we hadn’t planned so I’m really excited


I’m hopeful for you! Good luck! May the force be with you.


----------



## matthewredrich

matthewredrich said:


> So ours should now read
> 
> matthewredrich---$90-$20670-200-AUL-Dec-73/20, 400/21, 200/22-Int'l Seller- sent 3/30



So this is our second resale contract; we bought our first one in 2016. That time was at AKV—I’m really glad we’re not trying for that right now. This time we are buying at Aulani. From my understanding, Disney Vacation Development has pretty much no history of taking Aulani contracts; is that what you ROFR pros have seen?


----------



## matthewredrich

gfarb27 said:


> gfarb27---$144-$46650-300-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/23, taken 4/10
> 
> gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22-seller pay dues- sent 3/17, passed 4/12


Did you want both or did you place two offers hoping for only one? I’m just curious about people’s strategies.


----------



## Ruttangel

matthewredrich said:


> So this is our second resale contract; we bought our first one in 2016. That time was at AKV—I’m really glad we’re not trying for that right now. This time we are buying at Aulani. From my understanding, Disney Vacation Development has pretty much no history of taking Aulani contracts; is that what you ROFR pros have seen?


As a ROFR stat nerd I can confirm we haven’t seen a AUL contract being taken yet


----------



## gskywalker

matthewredrich said:


> So this is our second resale contract; we bought our first one in 2016. That time was at AKV—I’m really glad we’re not trying for that right now. This time we are buying at Aulani. From my understanding, Disney Vacation Development has pretty much no history of taking Aulani contracts; is that what you ROFR pros have seen?


They didn't take my $70 contract in February and yours is an international seller, you won't have a problem(although of course you will likely be concerned until you for sure have it)


----------



## gfarb27

matthewredrich said:


> Did you want both or did you place two offers hoping for only one? I’m just curious about people’s strategies.



Were trying to buy at a lot of different resorts. We like to use loaded contracts for vacations and sometimes well flip the contract after we use the points. I never put an offer in for a property i dont want


----------



## whitters3

whitters3---$155-$16598-100-PVB-Mar-57/20, 65/21, 100/22- sent 3/19 passed 4/12 

Happy to make it through on the 3rd try!


----------



## matthewredrich

gfarb27 said:


> Were trying to buy at a lot of different resorts. We like to use loaded contracts for vacations and sometimes well flip the contract after we use the points. I never put an offer in for a property i dont want


That’s a pretty fun way to do it. How many points do you have at any given time?


----------



## hammer1995

hammer1995 said:


> hammer1995---$105-$6000-50-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 3/19


Passed 4/13


----------



## nangosix

Ugh. My contract for OKW is taking forever... by “forever” I am grossly exaggerating but was sent 3/12.... still waiting


----------



## Saratoga Souris

WAITING.....
Saratoga Souris---$68-$16344-200-HH-Mar-6/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/25


----------



## matthewredrich

nangosix said:


> Ugh. My contract for OKW is taking forever... by “forever” I am grossly exaggerating but was sent 3/12.... still waiting


That seems longer than average. I’d be kindly pesky in asking the Escrow company for updates by now.


----------



## Jennyliztx

vbmedic52 said:


> vbmedic52---$141-$27148-185-PVB-Jun-0/20, 169/21, 185/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/7
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOO ITS HAPPENING!


Congrats!  You made it!!


----------



## Jennyliztx

How long is it taking everyone to get their closing documents after notice of the ROFR waiver?  It has been a week and a half, but I get like a million crap emails a day and frequently miss some som I’m paranoid it will be missed or go to junk.


----------



## gskywalker

I just looked at all of the sites.  Without knowing how much negotiating(I am not buying another contract) would lower the price, there is very little I would buy now.  I would probably be all in on a copper creek cheaper contract.  Everything else has gone so high.   Even the cheaper resellers prices have gone way up.


----------



## ParkFreak

Parkfreak---$99-$23619-220-OKW-Mar-0/20, 233/21, 220/22-Seller Pays Closing- sent 3/30

Not sure if I did this right or not!


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

M:SpilotISTC12---$125-$5567-40-SSR-Dec-10/20, 20/21, 40/22, 40/23- sent 3/23, passed 4/13. 

That was fast.


----------



## ParkFreak

nangosix said:


> Ugh. My contract for OKW is taking forever... by “forever” I am grossly exaggerating but was sent 3/12.... still waiting


Anxiously watching yours since mine is very similar!


----------



## nangosix

matthewredrich said:


> That seems longer than average. I’d be kindly pesky in asking the Escrow company for updates by now.


I emailed Jeffrey Sweet as well as the company it has been through ... perhaps multiple times. We currently have multiple contracts going through ROFR but our BLT was almost a week later and we have known since 4/2 . Is there a specific company that is really delayed in getting back to people?


----------



## vicarrieous

Jennyliztx said:


> How long is it taking everyone to get their closing documents after notice of the ROFR waiver?  It has been a week and a half, but I get like a million crap emails a day and frequently miss some som I’m paranoid it will be missed or go to junk.



It really varies. They need to get your estoppel and some title agents are faster than others depending on workloads and timelines. I would look at the Closing Thread to see more data there by title agent and general timelines.


----------



## gfarb27

matthewredrich said:


> That’s a pretty fun way to do it. How many points do you have at any given time?



We only started doing the buying/selling so the post I put in this month is really the big trial. We have done it on smaller contracts and so far its worked out. Right now we own 2400 points and that number should grow large based on our current offers. Were also currently selling our  xxxxxxxxxxxx contracts so that will reduce the points we own if/when they sell

Removed resorts.


----------



## gfarb27

gfarb27---$116-$44330-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 571/21, 350/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/12


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

nangosix said:


> I emailed Jeffrey Sweet as well as the company it has been through ... perhaps multiple times. We currently have multiple contracts going through ROFR but our BLT was almost a week later and we have known since 4/2 . Is there a specific company that is really delayed in getting back to people?



I think they were being funny not serious that you need to start pestering.  You're well under 30 days.


----------



## nangosix

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think they were being funny not serious that you need to start pestering.  You're well under 30 days.


Not really under 30 days; in fact it’s over. Sent March 12th. My BLT came back on 4/2 and that was sent almost a week later.


----------



## Sunnyore

gfarb27 said:


> We only started doing the buying/selling so the post I put in this month is really the big trial. We have done it on smaller contracts and so far its worked out. Right now we own 2400 points and that number should grow large based on our current offers. Were also currently selling our Xxxxxxxx contracts so that will reduce the points we own if/when they sell


So basically the post on April Fools day that several ppl thought was a joke.. wasn’t a joke  It’s definitely still fun to live vicariously through your buying adventure so keep us updated!


----------



## Crash8ART

gfarb27 said:


> gfarb27---$116-$44330-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 571/21, 350/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/12



I am so happy to see this passed. I have a 100 pointer @$116 in ROFR and this gives me hope.


----------



## AladdinJ

gfarb27 said:


> We only started doing the buying/selling so the post I put in this month is really the big trial. We have done it on smaller contracts and so far its worked out. Right now we own 2400 points and that number should grow large based on our current offers. Were also currently selling our Xxxxxx contracts so that will reduce the points we own if/when they sell



Do you also rent points out or do you get to use all of those points yourself? When you flip contracts are you selling them yourself or using an agency?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

nangosix said:


> Not really under 30 days; in fact it’s over. Sent March 12th. My BLT came back on 4/2 and that was sent almost a week later.



Ah yes, sorry.  Completely misread the date.


----------



## gfarb27

AladdinJ said:


> Do you also rent points out or do you get to use all of those points yourself? When you flip contracts are you selling them yourself or using an agency?



So far we have used brokers but im looking into how to selling it on my own. Itll give me a better return and also a better purchase price for buyers. 

I use most of the points myself but I have rented some as well. Renting is just a lot of effort


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

gfarb27 said:


> So far we have used brokers but im looking into how to selling it on my own. Itll give me a better return and also a better purchase price for buyers.
> 
> I use most of the points myself but I have rented some as well. Renting is just a lot of effort


I used to 'rent' only to other members by way of transfer


----------



## AladdinJ

AladdinJ---$144-$43200-300-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 300/22-Seller pays 50% closing cost- sent 4/13

Third time is the charm hopefully! I went with current use year points so hopefully it will pass this time.


----------



## VdoesDisney

gfarb27 said:


> gfarb27---$116-$44330-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 571/21, 350/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/12


Congrats!! I have a BWV contract summitted on 3/26, hopefully I am just a few days behind you on passing ROFR. That was a great price!


----------



## VdoesDisney

Crash8ART said:


> I am so happy to see this passed. I have a 100 pointer @$116 in ROFR and this gives me hope.


Wow, you got 100 pts @ $116? What strategy did you use to score that contract?


----------



## ejm3211

ejm3211---$115-$20892-165-AKV-Apr-0/20, 330/21, 165/22, 165/23-Int'l Seller- sent 3/22, passed 4/12


----------



## gfarb27

ejm3211 said:


> ejm3211---$115-$20892-165-AKV-Apr-0/20, 330/21, 165/22, 165/23-Int'l Seller- sent 3/22, passed 4/12


Great price - congrats!


----------



## Crash8ART

VdoesDisney said:


> Wow, you got 100 pts @ $116? What strategy did you use to score that contract?


Just stupid luck, I just happened to check Fidelity about 1 minute after it posted and immediately called the broker.


----------



## VdoesDisney

Crash8ART said:


> Just stupid luck, I just happened to check Fidelity about 1 minute after it posted and immediately called the broker.


That’s an awesome deal, congrats! I tried to jump on something like it on fidelity and the broker didn’t get back to me for an entire week.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Jennyliztx said:


> How long is it taking everyone to get their closing documents after notice of the ROFR waiver?  It has been a week and a half, but I get like a million crap emails a day and frequently miss some som I’m paranoid it will be missed or go to junk.


Mine came two days after I passed ROFR, but I don’t think this is typical.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

How long is it typical to wait for the agent to get back to you after submitting an offer?  The agent was supossed to send me an email with the 'details' - I don't even know if the offer was accepted - I called and sent a second email - NOTHING.  Time really matters in this instance.  I conveyed that to him when we chatted first thing this morning.  We're talking about a very small difference in asking price very small


----------



## nangosix

Nangosix---$117.50-$18888.00-160-AKV-Mar-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/30

Nangosix---$125-$20,500.-164-BWV-0/20, 144/21, 164/22- sent 4/8.


----------



## michael730

Jennyliztx said:


> How long is it taking everyone to get their closing documents after notice of the ROFR waiver?  It has been a week and a half, but I get like a million crap emails a day and frequently miss some som I’m paranoid it will be missed or go to junk.


On my first contract to pass ROFR beginning of last month it took 20 days to get my closing docs, my second contract which followed passing ROFR a few weeks later took only 5 days.. same title company as well. I think it depends on when Disney releases the estoppel for the contract allowing the title companies to prep the closing docs. But also probably  depends on how busy the title company’s are with preparing the documents as well m. Hope that helps!


----------



## Paul Stupin

gskywalker said:


> I just looked at all of the sites.  Without knowing how much negotiating(I am not buying another contract) would lower the price, there is very little I would buy now.  I would probably be all in on a copper creek cheaper contract.  Everything else has gone so high.   Even the cheaper resellers prices have gone way up.


Not sure prices are coming down anytime soon.


----------



## macman123

macman123-$180-$24107-125-VGF-Aug-14/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 3/19, passed 04/14


----------



## gfarb27

gfarb27---$100-$31000-310-OKW-Apr-0/20, 620/21, 310/22, 310/23-seller pay dues- sent 3/24, passed 4/14 

Shocked this one went through!


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Prince John Robin Hood---$169-$34597-200-VGF-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 4/14


----------



## Amyeliza

I promised I would update you, so here's the scoop.  For those of you who don't know, I was going to purchase 25 shares of an extremely high priced BWV at $189.  After talking to this group, I decided it would be best to get out of the contract (because it was CRAZY over priced) and buy direct.  Oh...I failed to mention that I got in a "bidding war" that I fear was invented by the broker because the property stayed up for over 5 days after I "won".  

Regardless, I talked to my husband last night and I'm going to buy direct 25 - 30 shares of the Poly when MS sends me my login.  60 shares of the PVB are offically mine (hopefully deeded today!).  I now need to decided if I want 25 or 30 points.  My husband says go for 30, but my frugalness thinks 85 total points will likely be enough.  90 does sound better...

I miss all of you, although many of you have moved on!  This board got me through 21 days of ROFR misery!


----------



## gfarb27

Amyeliza said:


> I promised I would update you, so here's the scoop.  For those of you who don't know, I was going to purchase 25 shares of an extremely high priced BWV at $189.  After talking to this group, I decided it would be best to get out of the contract (because it was CRAZY over priced) and buy direct.  Oh...I failed to mention that I got in a "bidding war" that I fear was invented by the broker because the property stayed up for over 5 days after I "won".
> 
> Regardless, I talked to my husband last night and I'm going to buy direct 25 - 30 shares of the Poly when MS sends me my login.  60 shares of the PVB are offically mine (hopefully deeded today!).  I now need to decided if I want 25 or 30 points.  My husband says go for 30, but my frugalness thinks 85 total points will likely be enough.  90 does sound better...
> 
> I miss all of you, although many of you have moved on!  This board got me through 21 days of ROFR misery!



Wow - that is a crazy price. I have gotten one at 116, 125, and 103. All well below the above (they were also all fully loaded!)


----------



## princesscinderella

Amyeliza said:


> I promised I would update you, so here's the scoop.  For those of you who don't know, I was going to purchase 25 shares of an extremely high priced BWV at $189.  After talking to this group, I decided it would be best to get out of the contract (because it was CRAZY over priced) and buy direct.  Oh...I failed to mention that I got in a "bidding war" that I fear was invented by the broker because the property stayed up for over 5 days after I "won".
> 
> Regardless, I talked to my husband last night and I'm going to buy direct 25 - 30 shares of the Poly when MS sends me my login.  60 shares of the PVB are offically mine (hopefully deeded today!).  I now need to decided if I want 25 or 30 points.  My husband says go for 30, but my frugalness thinks 85 total points will likely be enough.  90 does sound better...
> 
> I miss all of you, although many of you have moved on!  This board got me through 21 days of ROFR misery!


I would say really dive into the point chart for Poly and calculate what you need to stay for the length and time of year you want.  Use the 2022 charts as they are probably the highest they will be due to the weird Easter inflation.  You may need 27 points to get that extra night or 31.


----------



## birchtree95

Amyeliza said:


> I promised I would update you, so here's the scoop.  For those of you who don't know, I was going to purchase 25 shares of an extremely high priced BWV at $189.  After talking to this group, I decided it would be best to get out of the contract (because it was CRAZY over priced) and buy direct.  Oh...I failed to mention that I got in a "bidding war" that I fear was invented by the broker because the property stayed up for over 5 days after I "won".
> 
> Regardless, I talked to my husband last night and I'm going to buy direct 25 - 30 shares of the Poly when MS sends me my login.  60 shares of the PVB are offically mine (hopefully deeded today!).  I now need to decided if I want 25 or 30 points.  My husband says go for 30, but my frugalness thinks 85 total points will likely be enough.  90 does sound better...
> 
> I miss all of you, although many of you have moved on!  This board got me through 21 days of ROFR misery!


It sure doesn't hurt to have those extra 5 points. Could come in handy, and dues on 5 points are negligible.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Amyeliza said:


> I promised I would update you, so here's the scoop.  For those of you who don't know, I was going to purchase 25 shares of an extremely high priced BWV at $189.  After talking to this group, I decided it would be best to get out of the contract (because it was CRAZY over priced) and buy direct.  Oh...I failed to mention that I got in a "bidding war" that I fear was invented by the broker because the property stayed up for over 5 days after I "won".
> 
> Regardless, I talked to my husband last night and I'm going to buy direct 25 - 30 shares of the Poly when MS sends me my login.  60 shares of the PVB are offically mine (hopefully deeded today!).  I now need to decided if I want 25 or 30 points.  My husband says go for 30, but my frugalness thinks 85 total points will likely be enough.  90 does sound better...
> 
> I miss all of you, although many of you have moved on!  This board got me through 21 days of ROFR misery!



When you were on the BWV it was recommended to go direct because your agreed on price ended up more around $200 I thought?   Your plan was to use that for a weekend Food and wine.   For PVB I wouldn't have the same thought of going direct especially as the point numbers increases.  50 point PVB contracts are not extremely difficult to find and could probably be bought for the same as 30 direct.


----------



## Nie0214

I know we probably have another week, but I'm getting antsy to hear back now. Sent on 3/24 and 3/26.


----------



## Amyeliza

KAT4DISNEY said:


> When you were on the BWV it was recommended to go direct because your agreed on price ended up more around $200 I thought?   Your plan was to use that for a weekend Food and wine.   For PVB I wouldn't have the same thought of going direct especially as the point numbers increases.  50 point PVB contracts are not extremely difficult to find and could probably be bought for the same as 30 direct.



50 points would be too many.  I'm trying to keep my yearly dues down which is why I originally purchased only 60 points.  Then, *addonitis struck*!!! $6,250 (25) is more my budget and I can pay cash.  It's still crazy high. The last 50 Poly contract I saw was for $8,800 (plus closing).  Although 30 points would be $7,500 (plus closing), over time, the dues would be less if I stuck with 25 or 30 points.  With that said...if I saw a 50 point contract with a December UY in the next couple weeks, I might change my mind.  

My husband isn't a fan of Disney, so all these points are just for me, the kids and my girls trips.  That's why I'm trying to keep the price down because it's not really a family investment.


----------



## VdoesDisney

Nie0214 said:


> I know we probably have another week, but I'm getting antsy to hear back now. Sent on 3/24 and 3/26.


Same here! Mine was sent 3/26, I keep refreshing my email all day long!


----------



## PearlyJoy

Amyeliza said:


> I promised I would update you, so here's the scoop.  For those of you who don't know, I was going to purchase 25 shares of an extremely high priced BWV at $189.  After talking to this group, I decided it would be best to get out of the contract (because it was CRAZY over priced) and buy direct.  Oh...I failed to mention that I got in a "bidding war" that I fear was invented by the broker because the property stayed up for over 5 days after I "won".
> 
> Regardless, I talked to my husband last night and I'm going to buy direct 25 - 30 shares of the Poly when MS sends me my login.  60 shares of the PVB are offically mine (hopefully deeded today!).  I now need to decided if I want 25 or 30 points.  My husband says go for 30, but my frugalness thinks 85 total points will likely be enough.  90 does sound better...
> 
> I miss all of you, although many of you have moved on!  This board got me through 21 days of ROFR misery!


We are all here for you and thank you for the update. Its always good to know how the journey is going. These are not easy decisions and there may always be "I could have payed a couple of dollars less pp when buying" thoughts in our minds.

After everything said and done though, the difference in upfront cost we pine over is negligible and over time, dissipates in value given the joy we experience from the beautiful vacations we get to plan and live. This coming from someone who is yet to do the first welcome home trip, has gone to WDW only 3 times in her entire life. But I cannot wait to get going again

I am saying this because I did a lot of calculations over how many points I need and the whole 11 months over 7 months availability. The points I have added on are only because of the reality of checking availability and need for points 

I can tell you for sure, if you can get a few extra points and the budget can be stretched just a little bit, it helps in the long run. Just by saving on multiple closing costs.  I promise, when you start planning and actually going, you will feel the need 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## gfarb27

gfarb27---$145-$54320-350-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 700/21, 350/22- sent 3/23, taken 4/14 

Second BLT I lost


----------



## ParkFreak

gfarb27 said:


> gfarb27---$100-$31000-310-OKW-Apr-0/20, 620/21, 310/22, 310/23-seller pay dues- sent 3/24, passed 4/14
> 
> Shocked this one went through!


This gives me hope!!!


----------



## Paul Stupin

macman123 said:


> macman123-$180-$24107-125-VGF-Aug-14/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 3/19, passed 04/14


Congrats!!! Good price.


----------



## nangosix

ParkFreak said:


> This gives me hope!!!


I’m shocked too! Also, mine went in on 3/12 and still no word. Ugh.


----------



## princesscinderella

gfarb27 said:


> gfarb27---$145-$54320-350-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 700/21, 350/22- sent 3/23, taken 4/14
> 
> Second BLT I lost


So sorry to hear!  The OKW was a great deal you got through ROFR today 
I’m on try number 5 for BLT so i went up to $160 as that’s the only price that seems to get through consistently.


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$65-$4515-50-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/13 

Couldn't pass up the price and it's an October UY.  Now we can add five nights at VBR or use as SAP to our retirement stay!


----------



## Amyeliza

PearlyJoy said:


> We are all here for you and thank you for the update. Its always good to know how the journey is going. These are not easy decisions and there may always be "I could have payed a couple of dollars less pp when buying" thoughts in our minds.
> 
> After everything said and done though, the difference in upfront cost we pine over is negligible and over time, dissipates in value given the joy we experience from the beautiful vacations we get to plan and live. This coming from someone who is yet to do the first welcome home trip, has gone to WDW only 3 times in her entire life. But I cannot wait to get going again
> 
> I am saying this because I did a lot of calculations over how many points I need and the whole 11 months over 7 months availability. The points I have added on are only because of the reality of checking availability and need for points
> 
> I can tell you for sure, if you can get a few extra points and the budget can be stretched just a little bit, it helps in the long run. Just by saving on multiple closing costs.  I promise, when you start planning and actually going, you will feel the need
> 
> Just my 2 cents


This is great advice!  In retrospect, I wish wish wish I would have don't more research and bought the full amount of points that I would need.  I feel like I'm throwing money away with closing costs. My only consolation is that the Poly still has 40+ years on the deed and will hold it's value for resale (I hope!).


----------



## stacyzerr

Nie0214 said:


> I know we probably have another week, but I'm getting antsy to hear back now. Sent on 3/24 and 3/26.


I don't know - we sent ours on 03/22 - so the fact that some folks who were later than us have heard & we haven't is making me nervous.


----------



## gfarb27

princesscinderella said:


> So sorry to hear!  The OKW was a great deal you got through ROFR today
> I’m on try number 5 for BLT so i went up to $160 as that’s the only price that seems to get through consistently.



Agreed - that or stripped 2021 is getting through in the mid 150's. I bought one just over a year ago at 110 per point (400 points) crazy to see how much the market has changed!


----------



## tlm345

This is our first time purchasing DVC. We just started our ROFR wait today!

tlm345---$120-$26192-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 320/21, 200/22- sent 4/14


----------



## hbg1

Jennyliztx said:


> How long is it taking everyone to get their closing documents after notice of the ROFR waiver?  It has been a week and a half, but I get like a million crap emails a day and frequently miss some som I’m paranoid it will be missed or go to junk.



I received ROFR notification on 4/1 and haven't heard anything yet, I think things are just delayed. 
I debated sending  an email to ask but I think I'll just wait it out.


----------



## nangosix

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$65-$4515-50-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/13
> 
> Couldn't pass up the price and it's an October UY.  Now we can add five nights at VBR or use as SAP to our retirement stay!


Fingers crossed for you. I keep trying to try to push a VB or HH contract through at my house . I would love to have some beach points. What an awesome price point for you!

actually, let me just edit it to say, congratulations! They never buy them back


----------



## MICKIMINI

nangosix said:


> Fingers crossed for you. I keep trying to try to push a VB or HH contract through at my house . I would love to have some beach points. What an awesome price point for you!
> 
> actually, let me just edit it to say, congratulations! They never buy them back


Thanks!  We bought a two VBR 50 points bundled about five years ago in the $50's and sold them separately for about $90.  That was a sweet little flip.   I never expected to find another one that cheap, especially now.

We do love VBR and HHI as they both have the Disney vibe at the beach.  Seasonally, points are dirt cheap so even with higher MF's, it's still a great deal and UY matches so even better deal. 

From what I'm seeing some VBR's are nearing $100 for 50 points which is crazy, like all the other crazy prices.  This was listed at www.fidelityrealestate.com for about 15 minutes when I put an offer in.  I've found three bargains in the past couple months there, all cheap enough to flip for a profit, however we'll use up the points in the next couple years and see about the market...

I go to the website and hit update to get the latest listings.  The great thing is they take them offline if you pay asking so you don't have the "bidding war" issue.  HHI 30 for $74, SSR 50 for $110 and VBR 50 for $65 and I've seen many other bargains but wrong UY.  Good luck to all!


----------



## E2ME2

hbg1 said:


> I received ROFR notification on 4/1 and haven't heard anything yet, I think things are just delayed.
> I debated sending  an email to ask but I think I'll just wait it out.


Same here -- I was told ROFR passed & estoppel cleared on 4/1, but I'm still waiting for closing docs.!


----------



## matthewredrich

hbg1 said:


> I received ROFR notification on 4/1 and haven't heard anything yet, I think things are just delayed.
> I debated sending  an email to ask but I think I'll just wait it out.


I don't think it ever hurts to send an email.


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

tlm345 said:


> This is our first time purchasing DVC. We just started our ROFR wait today!
> 
> tlm345---$120-$26192-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 320/21, 200/22- sent 4/14


Welcome home! We just bought at SSR too!


----------



## geneandamy

Jennyliztx said:


> How long is it taking everyone to get their closing documents after notice of the ROFR waiver?  It has been a week and a half, but I get like a million crap emails a day and frequently miss some som I’m paranoid it will be missed or go to junk.


Still waiting for ours.  It'll be a week tomorrow.  I too keep looking and looking.  My husband saw that we passed ROFR before I saw it, I can't let that happen again!!!  lol


----------



## Theta

geneandamy said:


> Still waiting for ours.  It'll be a week tomorrow.  I too keep looking and looking.  My husband saw that we passed ROFR before I saw it, I can't let that happen again!!!  lol




What do you mean your husband saw you passed ROFR? Is there a place to check before you get an email?  

And does the email from the broker or the title agency?


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I hope they don't change the minimum fo
> 
> 
> So if you find out you can add 75 direct, will you keep or rescind your resale contract?
> 
> I wonder if adding on in small amounts is now a Blue Card Perk. In other words, you can't do a small add-on to a resale contract, but you can do small add-ons if you already have a blue card. Alternatively, it is a miscommunication as the others have said.


It was a miscommunication. I paid him for the 25 pts direct and kept the blt resale. Just waiting for Disney to snatch my BLT  contract


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

geneandamy said:


> Still waiting for ours.  It'll be a week tomorrow.  I too keep looking and looking.  My husband saw that we passed ROFR before I saw it, I can't let that happen again!!!  lol


Hpw do you see it????


----------



## 808blessing

Crash8ART said:


> Just stupid luck, I just happened to check Fidelity about 1 minute after it posted and immediately called the broker.



I think I was 5th in line on that contract. Lol


----------



## tlm345

BeBopaSaurus said:


> Welcome home! We just bought at SSR too!


My first “welcome home” thank you!!


----------



## NeoChaos

NeoChaos---$110-$8300-65-SSR-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 65/22- sent 4/14


----------



## DisneyKim41

limace said:


> I feel like there’s a bit of panic in this community-I dunno. Maybe we all need to just consider taking a few breaths and wait a bit. Disney isn’t going anywhere. DVC isn’t going anywhere. Don’t get pushed beyond what you can afford or settle for something you don’t really want because it feels like this is your only chance. There will always be another deal. Waiting to go or renting points in the interim or having fewer points for a bit won’t kill any of.
> 
> In. Out. Breathe......


I think that's where we are at. We don't need point right now since we probably won't go in 2021. I'm just sitting and watching.


----------



## MICKIMINI

NeoChaos said:


> NeoChaos---$110-$8300-65-SSR-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 65/22- sent 4/14


GREAT PRICE!


----------



## GBBT7636

GBBT7636---$157-$33635-200-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 253/21, 200/22- sent 3/23, passed 4/15 

3rd time is a charm!!! Bacon Lettuce Tomato for dinner tonight!


----------



## lovethesun12

The bad news:
lovethesun12---$145-$15745-100-BLT-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/25, taken 4/15

The good news: Decided a Disneyland trip for 2022 makes more sense than WDW. Since we won't be using points for that I have lots more time to hang out in this thread as I possibly continue to look for another contract =)


----------



## ParkHoppers

I am nervous about my SSR contract at $105 per point 220 points. Getting through.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

GBBT7636 said:


> GBBT7636---$157-$33635-200-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 253/21, 200/22- sent 3/23, passed 4/15
> 
> 3rd time is a charm!!! Bacon Lettuce Tomato for dinner tonight!


Very nice! I'm waiting on a very similar one - same UY, price, points/yr (only difference is the amount of points banked into 2021). Hope these prices hold for another week or two!


----------



## wdp

[need to look up final #s]


----------



## achinforsomebacon

princesscinderella said:


> So sorry to hear!  The OKW was a great deal you got through ROFR today
> I’m on try number 5 for BLT so i went up to $160 as that’s the only price that seems to get through consistently.


I upped it to $157 for this go around with BLT. The thing that annoys me is that a few sneaked through recently at $144 (international sellers). Where were these when I was looking???


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

I've decided to rescind my offer on the following:
ILoveMyDVC---$131-$10670-75-OKW(E)-Sep-0/19, 37/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 4/9

I was 8 days post signing the contract.


----------



## nangosix

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I've decided to rescinf my offer onthe following:
> ILoveMyDVC---$131-$10670-75-OKW(E)-Sep-0/19, 37/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 4/9
> 
> I was 8 days from signing the contract.


What made you decide to do so?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

nangosix said:


> What made you decide to do so?



Personal choice and the price.  I over reacted when I bought it without thinking about it.  I went from 350 points in 1994 to 4 resale contracts in 2 weeks.  I don't need 75 points at $131/pt.  STUPID.  I know there are some that will dispute the idea of changing one's mind..  Companies make these kinds of decisions all the time.  It's business.  Thankfully, Florida has the 10 day cooling off period. I got carried away.  More OKW E points will appear and be at a better cost or not.  Thre's a contract I've been wanting  for OKW points - the guys want $139 - it's been sitting there for 6 months - he doesn't really want to sell his points.  I already have another contract for OKW E at $108.


----------



## nangosix

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Personal choice and the price.  I over reacted when I bought it without thinking about it.  I went from 350 points in 1994 to 4 resale contracts in 2 weeks.  I don't need 75 points at $131/pt.  STUPID.  I know there are some that will dispute the idea of changing one's mind..  Companies make these kinds of decisions all the time.  It's business.  Thankfully, Florida has the 10 day cooling off period. I got carried away.  More OKW E points will appear and be at a better cost or not.  Thre's a contract I've been wanting  for OKW points - the guys want $139 - it's been sitting there for 6 months - he doesn't really want to sell his points.  I already have another contract for OKW E at $108.



I completely understand. We actually have three more offers in ROFR now. If we get al three we will use them and then sell a couple. It really just depends. Tithe ten day contract law is a great law in FL. I too have pulled back before within that time frame.


----------



## stacyzerr

Finally heard today! 

stacyzerr---$115-$36885-300-AKV-Dec-0/20, 190/21, 300/22-Prorated 21 Dues- sent 3/22, passed 4/15


----------



## DisneyFanatics6

Looking at buying Polynesian contract.  Anyone signed any contracts recently in the $140-150s/point that got taken by Disney by ROFR or passed?  Trying to figure out what price point I will need to offer.  Thanks!


----------



## Nie0214

ParkHoppers said:


> I am nervous about my SSR contract at $105 per point 220 points. Getting through.


Same. Mine is 200 at $104 and the ones after it have been so much higher. They haven’t taken any SSRs yet that we’ve seen though so.


----------



## kandlsutton

DisneyFanatics6 said:


> Looking at buying Polynesian contract.  Anyone signed any contracts recently in the $140-150s/point that got taken by Disney by ROFR or passed?  Trying to figure out what price point I will need to offer.  Thanks!


Poly is passing ROFR in the $140‘s but I have been stalking about 8-10 sites a couple times a day for the last 2 months. In the last week, inventory has declimed significantly. The only contracts I’ve seen in the last two weeks in the mid-high $140’s are larger 200+ point contracts.  Smaller point contracts are in the $170’s but you can find stripped contracts in the mid-high $150’s. Saw a $148 Feb UY discounted on www.dvcbyresale.com this morning.


----------



## VdoesDisney

DisneyFanatics6 said:


> Looking at buying Polynesian contract.  Anyone signed any contracts recently in the $140-150s/point that got taken by Disney by ROFR or passed?  Trying to figure out what price point I will need to offer.  Thanks!


Check out DVCstats.com, they aggregate all the data from this thread and compile it in a summarized format. Here is a screenshot for Poly.


----------



## Isles22

Isles22---$104-$17437-150-SSR-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/10, passed 3/31


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlyJoy---$112-$18573-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/16


----------



## macman123

DisneyFanatics6 said:


> Looking at buying Polynesian contract.  Anyone signed any contracts recently in the $140-150s/point that got taken by Disney by ROFR or passed?  Trying to figure out what price point I will need to offer.  Thanks!



I did $142pp on 220 points 0/2020 0/2021 220/2022


----------



## starfrenzy

NeoChaos said:


> NeoChaos---$110-$8300-65-SSR-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 65/22- sent 4/14


Very nice!


----------



## badeacon

macman123 said:


> I did $142pp on 220 points 0/2020 0/2021 220/2022


Has this passed ROFR ?


----------



## npatellye

I said we weren’t going to buy more points and we would just get transfers to make it work while the kids are so little but...

npatellye---$90-$10501-100-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 91/21, 100/22- sent 4/16


----------



## badeacon

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I've decided to rescind my offer on the following:
> ILoveMyDVC---$131-$10670-75-OKW(E)-Sep-0/19, 37/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 4/9
> 
> I was 8 days post signing the contract.


good move. $131 is too high for OKW-E.


----------



## superlarz

superlarz---$104-$17425-160-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 89/21, 160/22- sent 4/16

buyer cancelled the contract 4/17


----------



## emmymac17

Bummer! Makes me nervous for my $150/pp loaded BLT contract...seems like its in iffy territory based on what I'm seeing



lovethesun12 said:


> The bad news:
> lovethesun12---$145-$15745-100-BLT-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/25, taken 4/15
> 
> The good news: Decided a Disneyland trip for 2022 makes more sense than WDW. Since we won't be using points for that I have lots more time to hang out in this thread as I possibly continue to look for another contract =)


----------



## VdoesDisney

I’m seeing some really great deals on this thread! Where are most of these found? I can’t seem to get anything close to that on the major DVC resale sites?
Can you guys please share your master DVC tricks with newbies like myself?


----------



## DisneyFanatics6

macman123 said:


> I did $142pp on 220 points 0/2020 0/2021 220/2022


Yours passed or got taken?


----------



## Huxknits

ParkHoppers said:


> I am nervous about my SSR contract at $105 per point 220 points. Getting through.


They haven’t taken many SSR contracts lately and none that high. I passed a few weeks ago with $101/160 points, I was nervous too naturally but I think you should be fine!


----------



## princesscinderella

emmymac17 said:


> Bummer! Makes me nervous for my $150/pp loaded BLT contract...seems like its in iffy territory based on what I'm seeing


I’d definitely keep scouting for a back up contract as I had two BLT $150 pp taken.  for you!


----------



## kandlsutton

Here we go again! Not too worried about not passing as I caved on the higher price per point since the contract is loaded and the right size for us right now. At least it isn’t quite at VGF prices.

kandlsutton---$175-$14265-75-PVB-Dec-75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 4/16


----------



## macman123

badeacon said:


> Has this passed ROFR ?



Waiting


----------



## npatellye

VdoesDisney said:


> I’m seeing some really great deals on this thread! Where are most of these found? I can’t seem to get anything close to that on the major DVC resale sites?
> Can you guys please share your master DVC tricks with newbies like myself?


No master tricks here. I’ve only bought two contracts direct before this. We thought about adding on resale in spring 2020. I made two offers (both of which were higher than this offer) and neither was brought to the seller. I gave up. We thought about it again this winter and opted to just get point transfers. I wanted a 2042 resort and love the vibe of OKW, as well as the huge rooms. I made an offer and they accepted. Luck of the draw.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

VdoesDisney said:


> I’m seeing some really great deals on this thread! Where are most of these found? I can’t seem to get anything close to that on the major DVC resale sites?
> Can you guys please share your master DVC tricks with newbies like myself?


I think the biggest thing is to stalk the websites and be ready to pounce if you see something you like. I happened to see the perfect contract 5-10 minutes after it was posted.  My offer was accepted and the listing was taken down fairly quickly (not every site does this - some are left pending for months). Most people would have never known the listing existed. The good ones are going to get snatched very quickly, especially in this market.


----------



## VdoesDisney

achinforsomebacon said:


> I think the biggest thing is to stalk the websites and be ready to pounce if you see something you like. I happened to see the perfect contract 5-10 minutes after it was posted.  My offer was accepted and the listing was taken down fairly quickly (not every site does this - some are left pending for months). Most people would have never known the listing existed. The good ones are going to get snatched very quickly, especially in this market.


Yeah patience is the name of the game with DVC resale it seems... Those deals make it worth it though


----------



## antib

antib---$100-$14735-125-AUL-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 4/6


----------



## starfrenzy

I'm glad to see some sensibly-priced contracts (the SSR ones) being sold!


----------



## GreyTami

VdoesDisney said:


> I’m seeing some really great deals on this thread! Where are most of these found? I can’t seem to get anything close to that on the major DVC resale sites?
> Can you guys please share your master DVC tricks with newbies like myself?


For us, we overpaid for our first resale contract but we didn’t mind as it was a small contract so not a lot of overall impact.  When we decided to buy another resale a month later, we were very specific in matching use year, wanted a longer term (SSR, AKV or CC only) and only wanted to spend $x.  We made offers on a few that declined to even counter, didn’t care, we knew what we wanted.  Finally got a counter and agreed where we decided our top price per point was (+$5 per point above initial offer).  It doesn’t bother me if people talk about our low offer, you never know who may say yes


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

After months just lurking on the ROFR and Closing time threads to understand the process of resale, I finally found a listing that I felt was good enough that I wanted to make an offer... not stripped, points from 2020 and our favorite resort... Beach Club!!! I've read discussions about the advantages of SAP points at SSR or AKV, BW vs BC... but in the end... it was the only resort that captured our hearts enough to make us want to become members. At this price point and considering the resort... I'm not worried about ROFR, but I had to share this here to contribute, because everyone who posted here helped me a lot. Thank you all! I'm very excited and can't wait to finally become a DVC member! 

MissPixieDreamer---$151-$24491-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 255/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/16


----------



## DisneyMom_3

VdoesDisney said:


> I’m seeing some really great deals on this thread! Where are most of these found? I can’t seem to get anything close to that on the major DVC resale sites?
> Can you guys please share your master DVC tricks with newbies like myself?


I offered $20 pp less than asking on my VGF contract that passed ROFR and closed yesterday. My offer was $5 more than the one Disney had taken a couple weeks before. I expected the seller to counter as I had been stalking the sites for those two weeks trying to find another VGF contract. I had alerts set and I saw it when it was first listed, so I was surprised that the seller didn’t counter. I’m definitely not a master, but it seems like you just have to be ready to make an offer as soon as you see something that you want. If you find a motivated seller (like I did), then you can get a better deal.


----------



## MegMoves

MegMoves said:


> Just signed an addendum.  Apparently some detail in the contract was wrong (sellers had 2 similar contracts) - all the details are the same, though.  Disney has been re-sent the contract with the addendum so - still waiting.
> 
> I'm so impatiently awaiting the points!



Question for the experienced resale buyers: Does DVD's ROFR "clock" reset due to the addendum? Or would they still have the original 30 day ROFR from the day the contract was originally submitted?

I'm impatiently waiting for this to clear so I can book!


----------



## Sandisw

MegMoves said:


> Question for the experienced resale buyers: Does DVD's ROFR "clock" reset due to the addendum? Or would they still have the original 30 day ROFR from the day the contract was originally submitted?
> 
> I'm impatiently waiting for this to clear so I can book!



Typically no. But Disney can take more than 30 days. They have to be given at least 30 days before you close the contract. So the closing date on your contract is what they have.

Now, they have always tried to decide in the 30 days...except last year it was taking 5 to 6 week. But we seem to be back within the 30 days for most.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

badeacon said:


> good move. $131 is too high for OKW-E.


I ended up with 520 OKW E @ 119!  
Haven't formatted  for this board yet becuase it hasn't gone to DIsney for ROFR (likely Tuesday)


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I ended up with 520 OKW E @ 119!
> Haven't formatted  for this board yet becuase it hasn't gone to DIsney for ROFR (likely Tuesday)



You went from a 75-point contract to a 520-point contract?!


----------



## MrWonderful

Be careful with "large" contracts... if you ever need to resell, your buyer pool will be extremely limited. Even for our 250 points, we bought at 150 + 100 to minimize any future risk and maintain flexibility.


----------



## Rebs007

MegMoves said:


> Question for the experienced resale buyers: Does DVD's ROFR "clock" reset due to the addendum? Or would they still have the original 30 day ROFR from the day the contract was originally submitted?
> 
> I'm impatiently waiting for this to clear so I can book!


We are still waiting on one we submitted on 3/9


----------



## Lee Matthews

Yeah, mine never got submitted back on Monday like I hoped. As always, i reply with my docu-signed contracts within the hour but we are still waiting on the 2nd seller to return theirs. Apparently the first was of bad quality, whatever that means?

I wonder if the delay between the sellers sending their contracts is that they're going through a divorce. Awks lol

Edit: This moment got an an email to say it's been sent to ROFR. Phew.... Sorry, my dates will need updating with the OP

Lee Matthews---$120-$28991-220-AKL-Sep-106/20, 220/21, 220/22-seller pays 20'MF- sent 4/17


----------



## gfarb27

gfarb27---$175-$29882-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/13 

gfarb27---$125-$47428-350-BWV-Dec-0/19, 700/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 4/16 

gfarb27---$95-$23922-220-AUL-Dec-0/19, 440/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 4/16 

gfarb27---$105-$32000-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 153/20, 300/21, 300/22-S pays dues/closing- sent 4/17


----------



## Crash8ART

gfarb27 said:


> gfarb27---$175-$29882-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/13
> 
> gfarb27---$125-$47428-350-BWV-Dec-0/19, 700/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 4/16
> 
> gfarb27---$95-$23922-220-AUL-Dec-0/19, 440/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 4/16
> 
> gfarb27---$105-$32000-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 153/20, 300/21, 300/22-S pays dues/closing- sent 4/17


Do you just look for the best deals or certain resorts?


----------



## gfarb27

Crash8ART said:


> Do you just look for the best deals or certain resorts?



mix of both- we use GF a lot so I buy there often. Others were deals that were too good. I doubt my ssr or my Hawaii pass


----------



## DisneyMomMom2018

I’ve been looking at pricing and recently noticed that the costs are going up. That said. Do the masses think $167 is too high pp for a Poly 110 point contract? I’m sorry if this isn’t the place to ask! I’m new to bidding and purchasing, but don’t want to be bought buy Disney again. (I’m a two time loser 113/AKV/160/June and 116/BWV/150/April)


----------



## gfarb27

DisneyMomMom2018 said:


> I’ve been looking at pricing and recently noticed that the costs are going up. That said. Do the masses think $167 is too high pp for a Poly 110 point contract? I’m sorry if this isn’t the place to ask! I’m new to bidding and purchasing, but don’t want to be bought buy Disney again. (I’m a two time loser 113/AKV/160/June and 116/BWV/150/April)


I wouldn’t go higher than the 150s. Sure there a chance they can buy it back but it’s up to you to weigh price vs speed


----------



## nangosix

Rebs007 said:


> We are still waiting on one we submitted on 3/9


I’m there with you from only a few days later on an OKW contract.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

gfarb27 said:


> gfarb27---$175-$29882-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/13
> 
> gfarb27---$125-$47428-350-BWV-Dec-0/19, 700/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 4/16
> 
> gfarb27---$95-$23922-220-AUL-Dec-0/19, 440/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 4/16
> 
> gfarb27---$105-$32000-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 153/20, 300/21, 300/22-S pays dues/closing- sent 4/17


wow, AUL at $95. It’s crazy how cheap Aulani is. I don’t think Disney will ever buy back Aulani cause it’s probably never going to sell out direct.


----------



## Sunnyore

DisneyMomMom2018 said:


> I’ve been looking at pricing and recently noticed that the costs are going up. That said. Do the masses think $167 is too high pp for a Poly 110 point contract? I’m sorry if this isn’t the place to ask! I’m new to bidding and purchasing, but don’t want to be bought buy Disney again. (I’m a two time loser 113/AKV/160/June and 116/BWV/150/April)



That’s more on the high end for sure. On the sponsor’s website they recently posted #s for their ROFR and avg prices and for Poly it looks like highest Disney taken so far was 148 and average selling price is around $158. I think anything above $150 has a good chance of passing.


----------



## gskywalker

gfarb27 said:


> mix of both- we use GF a lot so I buy there often. Others were deals that were too good. I doubt my ssr or my Hawaii pass


Aulani will be pass.  I passed in February for $70 a point(no banked points like yours though)


----------



## gfarb27

Good to know- I know nothing about AUL. This just felt too cheap to pass but I hope your right. I love the loaded points


----------



## BayGirl22

gfarb27 said:


> Good to know- I know nothing about AUL. This just felt too cheap to pass but I hope your right. I love the loaded points


Its a great price, and it won't get RORFd. What resale site did you find that deal on?
I've had multiple offers in that range turned down and ended up paying more just to get a seller to accept.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

BayGirl22 said:


> Its a great price, and it won't get RORFd. What resale site did you find that deal on?
> I've had multiple offers in that range turned down and ended up paying more just to get a seller to accept.


I made an offer for a 100pt subsidized dues Aulani contract for $135 on DVC resale market. He listed it for $150. He still refused. Reading this thread, I’m not going to pursue Aulani for more than 100pp from now on.


----------



## pangyal

gfarb27 said:


> gfarb27---$100-$31000-310-OKW-Apr-0/20, 620/21, 310/22, 310/23-seller pay dues- sent 3/24, passed 4/14
> 
> Shocked this one went through!


Can you please add the closing costs and repost? And congratulations!


----------



## DisneyMomMom2018

Sunnyore said:


> That’s more on the high end for sure. On the sponsor’s website they recently posted #s for their ROFR and avg prices and for Poly it looks like highest Disney taken so far was 148 and average selling price is around $158. I think anything above $150 has a good chance of passing.


Owner won’t budge at $167. Just debating if it’s worth waiting around for something else for $800 less. It’s 110 points


----------



## BayGirl22

HIRyeDVC said:


> I made an offer for a 100pt subsidized dues Aulani contract for $135 on DVC resale market. He listed it for $150. He still refused. Reading this thread, I’m not going to pursue Aulani for more than 100pp from now on.


I said that too, but I'm impatient and wanted to loaded contract for this year. The DVC Resale reports for March show the prices are rising, $120 was the average last month. I think the days of $100 may be gone - except maybe on less known sites. The one I found had higher closing costs anyway.


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## matthewredrich

gfarb27 said:


> mix of both- we use GF a lot so I buy there often. Others were deals that were too good. I doubt my ssr or my Hawaii pass


Your Aulani contract should pass just fine.


----------



## superlarz

they seller cancelled my contract after the day after it went to disney 
Back on the hunt!


----------



## matthewredrich

superlarz said:


> they buyer cancelled my contract after the day after it went to disney
> Back on the hunt!


Oh no! That’s the worst. Good luck.


----------



## Theta

superlarz said:


> they buyer cancelled my contract after the day after it went to disney
> Back on the hunt!




The buyer or the seller cancelled?


----------



## superlarz

Theta said:


> The buyer or the seller cancelled?


seller cancelled, sorry for the mistype


----------



## HIRyeDVC

HIRyeDVC-$220-$34,549-150-VGC-Jun-150/19, 0/20, 256/21, 150/22 - Sent 3/26

HIRyeDVC-$220-$39,088-170-VGC-Jun-72/19,0/20,340/21,170/22 - Sent 3/29

HIRyeDVC-$163-$34,005-200-BLT-Mar-0/19,0/20,76/21,200/22 - Sent 4/14


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Where'sPiglet? said:


> You went from a 75-point contract to a 520-point contract?!


I also ditched a 300 SSR.  Not as crazy as it looks


----------



## Ruttangel

gfarb27 said:


> Good to know- I know nothing about AUL. This just felt too cheap to pass but I hope your right. I love the loaded points


I thought you were some master DVC trader but that seems risky if you have never tracked the resale price for AUL.
However, I am interested in your DVC contract strategy over the years, how has it gone buying loaded selling stripped?


----------



## VdoesDisney

DisneyMomMom2018 said:


> Owner won’t budge at $167. Just debating if it’s worth waiting around for something else for $800 less. It’s 110 points


This is the same situation I was in a month ago, I submitted offer after offer that got declined, until I finally decided that having the points (loaded points too) before June was worth an extra $500ish to me. I think it all depends on your unique circumstances, if you want to start planning vacations with those points ASAP and would otherwise be paying for your stays cash (my case) then maybe it’s worth it, if this is an add-on contract and you don’t really need those points sooner than later than wait.


----------



## badeacon

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I ended up with 520 OKW E @ 119!
> Haven't formatted  for this board yet becuase it hasn't gone to DIsney for ROFR (likely Tuesday)


That's a large contract and as others have stated will be harder to sell so hope you plan on holding.
The prices are really going up as I bought my OKW-E  150 pt last June for $108 which was on the upper end of prices at that time.


----------



## Sunnyore

DisneyMomMom2018 said:


> Owner won’t budge at $167. Just debating if it’s worth waiting around for something else for $800 less. It’s 110 points



Is everything else perfect? Like correct UY and perhaps have 2020 points? For me I paid above price for my small contract and it actually was a strip contract too, but it was my UY and the # of points I wanted. I didn’t want to be paying for MF for extra points I didn’t want just because I wanted the better deal. So I bit and do not regret paying more for it. The high price will pretty much gaurantee ROFR getting waived since you mentioned 2 contracts taken already. Just keep in mind even the high price of 167 is still $83 cheaper than direct and saving you over $9k. If it’s not the perfect contract then I would wait.


----------



## princesscinderella

HIRyeDVC said:


> HIRyeDVC-$220-$34,549-150-VGC-Jun-150/19, 0/20, 256/21, 150/22 - Sent 3/26
> 
> HIRyeDVC-$220-$39,088-170-VGC-Jun-72/19,0/20,340/21,170/22 - Sent 3/29
> 
> HIRyeDVC-$163-$34,005-200-BLT-Mar-0/19,0/20,76/21,200/22 - Sent 4/14


Welcome to the DIS 
Best of Luck with ROFR


----------



## starfrenzy

Sunnyore said:


> Is everything else perfect? Like correct UY and perhaps have 2020 points? For me I paid above price for my small contract and it actually was a strip contract too, but it was my UY and the # of points I wanted. I didn’t want to be paying for MF for extra points I didn’t want just because I wanted the better deal. So I bit and do not regret paying more for it. The high price will pretty much gaurantee ROFR getting waived since you mentioned 2 contracts taken already. Just keep in mind even the high price of 167 is still $83 cheaper than direct and saving you over $9k. If it’s not the perfect contract then I would wait.


I agree with this. It’s not a “bargain” but it’s a fine price the way things are right now, especially if you need the points and can’t wait. $800 is like paying an extra $1.50 per month over the life of the contract.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

badeacon said:


> That's a large contract and as others have stated will be harder to sell so hope you plan on holding.
> The prices are really going up as I bought my OKW-E  150 pt last June for $108 which was on the upper end of prices at that time.


I have 350 pts from 1994 so, yes, I hope to hold and pass down to my children and grandchild.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

I need your collective help FAST:  In order to afford my beloved OKW extended (especially that 520 points), I am going to have to renege on this one
-$112-$34988-300-SSR-Apr-0/20, 519/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/31.
AND LOSE THE 2K deposit.

The real estate agent wants me to go through with it and then let them resell right away  because inventory is so low right now; activity is high and prices are rising.  It's one of the major players and has a great rep with the DIS.  What would you do????  I'm afraid of losing more than the 2K and I don't dare tell my DH it's 2k - he thinks it is 1K.


----------



## Headless Horseman

I just submitted my first contract for DVC! I've been eyeing the Poly for about a year now, but was waiting for my finances to clear up. In the meantime the for sale options on the Poly have gone from plentiful to almost non-existent, so I'm hoping this passes...

Headless Horseman---$147-$34607-230-PVB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 230/22- sent 4/16


----------



## Lee Matthews

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I need your collective help FAST:  In order to afford my beloved OKW extended (especially that 520 points), I am going to have to renege on this one
> -$112-$34988-300-SSR-Apr-0/20, 519/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/31.
> AND LOSE THE 2K deposit.
> 
> The real estate agent wants me to go through with it and then let them resell right away  because inventory is so low right now; activity is high and prices are rising.  It's one of the major players and has a great rep with the DIS.  What would you do????  I'm afraid of losing more than the 2K and I don't dare tell my DH it's 2k - he thinks it is 1K.




Wouldn't it cost more than $2k once you've been through the hassle and paid the sellers fees?


----------



## npatellye

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I need your collective help FAST:  In order to afford my beloved OKW extended (especially that 520 points), I am going to have to renege on this one
> -$112-$34988-300-SSR-Apr-0/20, 519/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/31.
> AND LOSE THE 2K deposit.
> 
> The real estate agent wants me to go through with it and then let them resell right away  because inventory is so low right now; activity is high and prices are rising.  It's one of the major players and has a great rep with the DIS.  What would you do????  I'm afraid of losing more than the 2K and I don't dare tell my DH it's 2k - he thinks it is 1K.


Personally, I wouldn’t be willing to lose that much money but that’s just me. Are you comfortable going through with the purchase and then reselling it?


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I need your collective help FAST:  In order to afford my beloved OKW extended (especially that 520 points), I am going to have to renege on this one
> -$112-$34988-300-SSR-Apr-0/20, 519/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/31.
> AND LOSE THE 2K deposit.
> 
> The real estate agent wants me to go through with it and then let them resell right away  because inventory is so low right now; activity is high and prices are rising.  It's one of the major players and has a great rep with the DIS.  What would you do????  I'm afraid of losing more than the 2K and I don't dare tell my DH it's 2k - he thinks it is 1K.


Yikes. I wouldn't be comfortable with giving up $2k. I would go through with the sale. Use the 512 SSR points. Bank the OKWe points for 2022. Sell the SSR points in 2022. By then you went on a vacation and could sell the SSR contract for about the same price you paid. Maybe slightly less since it would then be stripped. Essentially the closing costs you paid were used toward a "cash" trip. You'll also have set yourself to ball out with all those OKWe points in 2023.  You have time. Don't feel pressured into doing something.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

npatellye said:


> Personally, I wouldn’t be willing to lose that much money but that’s just me. Are you comfortable going through with the purchase and then reselling it?


That's my hesitantance. I don't need the points this year.  If I could re t those 519 and have some comfortable notion the contract would sell next year...


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

ILoveMyDVC said:


> That's my hesitantance. I don't need the points this year.  If I could re t those 519 and have some comfortable notion the contract would sell next year...


This is your best plan of action. If you've never rented before, DVCRentalStore is the best. Not sponsored. Just had a good experience with them last year. You might be able to break even with the rental vs closing costs.

You could go down the rabbit hole of renting out those points exclusively to see if you can make off the points every year. But I'd only go down that hole if math was your favorite subject in school. But that's a subject for another thread.


----------



## VdoesDisney

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I need your collective help FAST:  In order to afford my beloved OKW extended (especially that 520 points), I am going to have to renege on this one
> -$112-$34988-300-SSR-Apr-0/20, 519/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/31.
> AND LOSE THE 2K deposit.
> 
> The real estate agent wants me to go through with it and then let them resell right away  because inventory is so low right now; activity is high and prices are rising.  It's one of the major players and has a great rep with the DIS.  What would you do????  I'm afraid of losing more than the 2K and I don't dare tell my DH it's 2k - he thinks it is 1K.


I would walk away and lose the $2k, reselling later also means paying ~8% commission, which will likely be $2500-3000 depending on how much you sell for, you also have to consider that a 300 point contract sits on the market longer.
On the flip side, if you are willing to rent the 500 points out you could get at least $7k which would more than pay for the commission, you could also rent half and transfer half so you break even and end up with extra points...
I think it comes down to how much time you have and how comfortable you are taking your time to sell this contract and plan out how to best get your money back.


----------



## npatellye

ILoveMyDVC said:


> That's my hesitantance. I don't need the points this year.  If I could re t those 519 and have some comfortable notion the contract would sell next year...


That sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## gskywalker

HIRyeDVC said:


> I made an offer for a 100pt subsidized dues Aulani contract for $135 on DVC resale market. He listed it for $150. He still refused. Reading this thread, I’m not going to pursue Aulani for more than 100pp from now on.


Subsidized dues contracts are definitely worth more, its just a matter of how much more.  If I could have the same contact with subsidized dues, I definitely would have paid $20 to maybe $30(would have had to run the numbers to know for sure) more a point.  After that you can invest what you didn't spend up front and probably make more than the  subsidized dues would save.


----------



## gfarb27

I had a broker call me. I buy from all of them and sometimes I’ll get a call when they have a contract that wants to go fast and they don’t buy it themselves. I get maybe 2-3 a year


pangyal said:


> Can you please add the closing costs and repost? And congratulations!



seller is paying closing and I’m not reimbursing dues


----------



## gfarb27

VdoesDisney said:


> I would walk away and lose the $2k, reselling later also means paying ~8% commission, which will likely be $2500-3000 depending on how much you sell for, you also have to consider that a 300 point contract sits on the market longer.
> On the flip side, if you are willing to rent the 500 points out you could get at least $7k which would more than pay for the commission, you could also rent half and transfer half so you break even and end up with extra points...
> I think it comes down to how much time you have and how comfortable you are taking your time to sell this contract and plan out how to best get your money back.


Not sure if you could transfer it but I would buy this from you


----------



## Amyeliza

Is there a link that show you how to add on your home resort at the bottom of your signature?


----------



## Amyeliza

badeacon said:


> good move. $131 is too high for OKW-E.


Agreed.  No shame in doing!


----------



## Amyeliza

DisneyMomMom2018 said:


> I’ve been looking at pricing and recently noticed that the costs are going up. That said. Do the masses think $167 is too high pp for a Poly 110 point contract? I’m sorry if this isn’t the place to ask! I’m new to bidding and purchasing, but don’t want to be bought buy Disney again. (I’m a two time loser 113/AKV/160/June and 116/BWV/150/April)



I bought 50 points at the Poly for $167.  I felt like it was a good price back in March.


----------



## gfarb27

gfarb27---$71.5-$25510-300-VB-Dec-0/19, 534/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 4/18


----------



## Amyeliza

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I need your collective help FAST:  In order to afford my beloved OKW extended (especially that 520 points), I am going to have to renege on this one
> -$112-$34988-300-SSR-Apr-0/20, 519/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/31.
> AND LOSE THE 2K deposit.
> 
> The real estate agent wants me to go through with it and then let them resell right away  because inventory is so low right now; activity is high and prices are rising.  It's one of the major players and has a great rep with the DIS.  What would you do????  I'm afraid of losing more than the 2K and I don't dare tell my DH it's 2k - he thinks it is 1K.



Yikes! Losing $2,000 is huge.  I'd go through with it and sell it!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Amyeliza said:


> Is there a link that show you how to add on your home resort at the bottom of your signature?



Yes. Someone shared a document that has the image links for each resort. Let me see if I can find it.

ETA: Here it is: https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...nature-self-created-for-all-to-enjoy.3770739/

The link to the document is in Post #1.  You can resize them so they aren't huge.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

DisneyMomMom2018 said:


> I’ve been looking at pricing and recently noticed that the costs are going up. That said. Do the masses think $167 is too high pp for a Poly 110 point contract? I’m sorry if this isn’t the place to ask! I’m new to bidding and purchasing, but don’t want to be bought buy Disney again. (*I’m a two time loser* 113/AKV/160/June and 116/BWV/150/April)



I think you mean "Two Time Master Negotiator." 

Looking at DVC Resale Market average sales prices, it has been creeping up and the average was $158 for Polynesian for March. Small contracts are almost always above that average per point, so I think you're within range. 

Source: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-resale-average-sales-prices-for-march-2021/


----------



## DisneyMom_3

DisneyMomMom2018 said:


> I’ve been looking at pricing and recently noticed that the costs are going up. That said. Do the masses think $167 is too high pp for a Poly 110 point contract? I’m sorry if this isn’t the place to ask! I’m new to bidding and purchasing, but don’t want to be bought buy Disney again. (I’m a two time loser 113/AKV/160/June and 116/BWV/150/April)


I’m obviously no expert, but I would think if it’s a great contract (number of points, UY, etc...) for you, then it might be worth it. It’s still quite a bit cheaper than buying direct and who knows how high prices are going to go. I think the fact that Disney started buying Poly back gave sellers/brokers the confidence to raise asking prices. In late January, I offered asking on a 190 point (Aug UY) that was listed at $137pp. All of the data I could find at that time showed Poly was rarely bought back and nothing above $131 had been. I felt pretty confident. Unfortunately, it was taken. (I’ve kept an eye on prices and they’ve definitely been going up and up.) Had I known at the time to offer $3 more per point (which would’ve been less than $600 more), it most likely would’ve passed at that time. When you look at it over the life of the contract, $600 would’ve been so minimal.  A 110 pt contract would be worth more per point since it’s a smaller contract, so I think it depends on if you are willing to chance losing the contract over the money you would save. For me, it would have been worth it to pay $600 more. However, I offered on a 220 pt VGF after that and the owner and I were still $5 off (per point) after negotiations. While I still thought it was a good deal, I had a set amount of cash and that final $1100 was more than I had to spend so I had to walk away. I ended up getting a 200 pt VGF for the same price per point I had offered on the 220pt a few weeks later, so I’m glad I walked away on that first one. All that to say, do what works for you and you feel good about. If you walk away or pay more, which will you regret more “tomorrow”?


----------



## Amyeliza

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Yes. Someone shared a document that has the image links for each resort. Let me see if I can find it.
> 
> ETA: Here it is: https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...nature-self-created-for-all-to-enjoy.3770739/
> 
> The link to the document is in Post #1.  You can resize them so they aren't huge.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Amyeliza said:


> Thank you so much!!



You're welcome! 

Your signature is so pretty now!


----------



## E2ME2

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I need your collective help FAST:  In order to afford my beloved OKW extended (especially that 520 points), I am going to have to renege on this one
> -$112-$34988-300-SSR-Apr-0/20, 519/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/31.
> AND LOSE THE 2K deposit.
> 
> The real estate agent wants me to go through with it and then let them resell right away  because inventory is so low right now; activity is high and prices are rising.  It's one of the major players and has a great rep with the DIS.  What would you do????  I'm afraid of losing more than the 2K and I don't dare tell my DH it's 2k - he thinks it is 1K.


If you spread that $2K over the 520 points for OKW, that's an extra $3.85/Point. 
If that still makes the OKW purchase a good deal, then I wouldn't sweat it.
& Don't fret - your $1K secret is safe with us here on the dis........


----------



## Nie0214

E2ME2 said:


> & Don't fret - your $1K secret is safe with us here on the dis........


Like that time I told DH I was calling to add on 25 direct at AKV and the guide tried to get me up to 50, and convinced me that at least 35 made more sense since we already had 25 (it does, we now have 60/year which is 4-5 studio nights most of the time).


----------



## E2ME2

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Yes. Someone shared a document that has the image links for each resort. Let me see if I can find it.
> 
> ETA: Here it is: https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...nature-self-created-for-all-to-enjoy.3770739/
> 
> The link to the document is in Post #1.  You can resize them so they aren't huge.


How do I resize the images and add them to my signature ??


----------



## Amyeliza

E2ME2 said:


> How do I resize the images and add them to my signature ??


Once you copy and paste the code into your signature, save it.  Then, go back and you can manually resize the images.  There may be a better way, but this is what I did.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

E2ME2 said:


> How do I resize the images and add them to my signature ??



I'm on a desktop, but it should work the same regardless.


Click on your name in the top right of the page; choose Signature.
There's a bar of icons above the signature box. Click the "Insert Image" - it's next to the link in the middle. These are the same tools you have to edit a post.
Copy the image code from the document. You need to only grab from https through jpg. Do not grab the bracketed img on either end. Paste it into the box from the Insert Image pop-up.
Click on the image. A set of tools opens. The plus sign is to resize the image. I have mine at a height of 250. If you leave the width blank, it will keep the ratio the same as the original.
Click save.


----------



## pkrieger2287




----------



## princesscinderella

Here’s hoping for lots of ROFR passes this week for those waiting from the end of March!!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

*Thank you* to everyone who contributed to my decision!   I decided to bite the bullet and take the loss.  i will rent my new incoming points to cover the loss.  It's not like I suddnely need 3 times the points this next year.    After cancelling all the other contracts I had planned to buy and realign with just OKW E, I am saving 11K minus the 2K deposit loss for a 9K new 'gain".  Does it $uck, yes, but it was my mistake.  I was overtaken my the resale bug after 30 years and I convinved myself that SSR was okay and that DVC E was not tobe had.  (It's still nearly impossible)

It was my first trip that didn't involve guests and high park travel.  I drove around Orlando, went to Heavenly Foot Massage, had my hair cut and colored. Filled my second Owners' Locker. I just wanted to live at OKW and there were no OKW E points available.   I can work from home indefinitely.  My DH can and did work from OKW.  My semi annual blood work shows that I am still cancer free.  My first Grandchild turns 1 in a few weeks.  Life is amazing.

On these boards, the predominant message is buy where you want to stay, so I am following that long standing advice. 

Once again, truly grateful to everyone that weighed in.


----------



## matthewredrich

ILoveMyDVC said:


> *Thank you* to everyone who contributed to my decision!   I decided to bite the bullet and take the loss.  i will rent my new incoming points to cover the loss.  It's not like I suddnely need 3 times the points this next year.    After cancelling all the other contracts I had pallned to buy and realign with just OKW E, I am saving 11K minus the 2K deposit loss for a 9K new 'gain".  Does it $uck, yes, but it was my mistake.  I was overtaken my the resale bug after 30 years and I convinved myself that SSR was okay and that DVC E was not tobe had.  (It's still nearly impossible)
> 
> It was my first trip that didn't involve guests and high park travel.  I drove around Orlando, went to Heavenly Foot Massage, had my hair cut and colored. Filled my second Owners' Locker. I just wanted to live at OKW and there were no OKW E points available.   My first Grandchild turns 1 in a few weeks.  Life is amazing.
> 
> On these boards, the predominant message is buy where you want to stay, so I am following that long standing advice.
> 
> Once again, truly grateful to everyone that weighed in.


Sounds like you have great reasons to celebrate the magic! Welcome home, again.


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$120-$21171-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/19

We have been watching to add on some more AKV points.  We already have 125 there but have really enjoyed the two bedrooms so we needed more points.  Offered full price as there has been nothing loaded in FEB UY for AK for a while now and it wasn’t over priced either like some have been lately.


----------



## LK81

LK81---$166-$17930-100-BLT-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/9


----------



## Amyeliza

Amyeliza---$138-$5862-40-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 20/22- sent 4/19

Update: Cancelled


----------



## Amyeliza

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$120-$21171-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/19
> 
> We have been watching to add on some more AKV points.  We already have 125 there but have really enjoyed the two bedrooms so we needed more points.  Offered full price as there has been nothing loaded in FEB UY for AK for a while now and it wasn’t over priced either like some have been lately.


We are together again with matching ROFR dates!


----------



## Amyeliza

ILoveMyDVC said:


> *Thank you* to everyone who contributed to my decision!   I decided to bite the bullet and take the loss.  i will rent my new incoming points to cover the loss.  It's not like I suddnely need 3 times the points this next year.    After cancelling all the other contracts I had planned to buy and realign with just OKW E, I am saving 11K minus the 2K deposit loss for a 9K new 'gain".  Does it $uck, yes, but it was my mistake.  I was overtaken my the resale bug after 30 years and I convinved myself that SSR was okay and that DVC E was not tobe had.  (It's still nearly impossible)
> 
> It was my first trip that didn't involve guests and high park travel.  I drove around Orlando, went to Heavenly Foot Massage, had my hair cut and colored. Filled my second Owners' Locker. I just wanted to live at OKW and there were no OKW E points available.   I can work from home indefinitely.  My DH can and did work from OKW.  My semi annual blood work shows that I am still cancer free.  My first Grandchild turns 1 in a few weeks.  Life is amazing.
> 
> On these boards, the predominant message is buy where you want to stay, so I am following that long standing advice.
> 
> Once again, truly grateful to everyone that weighed in.


Sounds like you made the right decison!  I also got taken away about the addonitis bug, so I completely understand!  Canceling a contract sucks, but I'm happy with my final decisions!

Congratulations on being cancer free!


----------



## Rebs007

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$120-$21171-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/19
> 
> We have been watching to add on some more AKV points.  We already have 125 there but have really enjoyed the two bedrooms so we needed more points.  Offered full price as there has been nothing loaded in FEB UY for AK for a while now and it wasn’t over priced either like some have been lately.


A good buy.  I would have offered full price as well looking at the high prices they are asking for stripped contracts.  We are still waiting ROFR on one contract so I am still keeping an eye out as there is a good chance it will get taken. We will want one exactly like the one you have gone for if that happens.  Well done


----------



## Crash8ART

Crash8ART---$116-$12445-100-BWV-Feb-0/20, 124/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/30, taken 4/19 

Made a new offer of $120 on a different 100 @ BWV. I will post the script once it goes to ROFR.


----------



## ParkFreak

Parkfreak---$99-$21780-220-OKW-Mar-0/20, 233/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/30, taken 4/19


----------



## ParkFreak

ParkFreak said:


> Parkfreak---$99-$21780-220-OKW-Mar-0/20, 233/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/30, taken 4/19


----------



## Crash8ART

ParkFreak said:


>


I know how you feel...It has been a day of bad news.


----------



## matthewredrich

My in-laws are still waiting on an Aulani contract submitted to Disney on 3/23. I know there’s not much to worry about but it seems longer than average.


----------



## npatellye

ParkFreak said:


> Parkfreak---$99-$21780-220-OKW-Mar-0/20, 233/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/30, taken 4/19


Ugh this isn’t giving me much hope for my $90/pt OKW. They’re totally going to take it.


----------



## Divaofdisney

Anyone have any idea of what they will do when the 2024


npatellye said:


> Ugh this isn’t giving me much hope for my $90/pt OKW. They’re totally going to take it.



Yeah I know.... I passed on 3/1/21 with a 190 point contract at $104 PP.


----------



## nangosix

matthewredrich said:


> My in-laws are still waiting on an Aulani contract submitted to Disney on 3/23. I know there’s not much to worry about but it seems longer than average.


I’m still waiting on one from 3/12 .


----------



## npatellye

Divaofdisney said:


> Yeah I know.... I passed on 3/1/21 with a 190 point contract at $104 PP.


If they’re going to take it, I just hope they take it quickly. I’m just going to prepare for it to be taken.


----------



## princesscinderella

Rebs007 said:


> A good buy.  I would have offered full price as well looking at the high prices they are asking for stripped contracts.  We are still waiting ROFR on one contract so I am still keeping an eye out as there is a good chance it will get taken. We will want one exactly like the one you have gone for if that happens.  Well done


The owner was selling three AKV contracts and they all were gone in a few hours all loaded.


----------



## Rebs007

nangosix said:


> I’m still waiting on one from 3/12 .


I'm waiting on ours from 3/9


----------



## MegMoves

matthewredrich said:


> My in-laws are still waiting on an Aulani contract submitted to Disney on 3/23. I know there’s not much to worry about but it seems longer than average.


I'm still waiting from 3/17.  It IS longer than average.  I emailed my broker today, but considering the few that have posted "taken" updates today, maybe no news is good news.  Good luck to the in-laws!


----------



## Amyeliza

npatellye said:


> If they’re going to take it, I just hope they take it quickly. I’m just going to prepare for it to be taken.


You never know.  They might have just needed that UY or number of points for resale. Don't give up hope.  Once I think I understand ROFR, something changes.


----------



## Amyeliza

Rebs007 said:


> I'm waiting on ours from 3/9


Did you have an addendum?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Just an FYI -  rescinded 2 contracts with an agency - both under the 10 days allowed in Florida law when I restructured eveything to buy just the OKW Es and not at crazy prices (OKW E @ $131).  I was banned from doing business with the company for rescinding the 2 contracts despite it being within the 10 days from signing per FLORIDA LAW..

Beware if you are considering rescinding, it may limit your options later.  They didn't tell me either.  I tried to log in. When I couldn't, I reached out via chat and confirmed that I was in fact banned as a customer.


----------



## Amyeliza

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Just an FYI -  rescinded 2 contracts with an agency - both under the 10 days allowed in Florida law when I restructured eveything to buy just the OKW Es and not at crazy prices (OKW E @ $131).  I was banned from doing business with the company for rescinding the 2 contracts despite it being within the 10 days from signing per FLORIDA LAW..
> 
> Beware if you are considering rescinding, it may limit your options later.  They didn't tell me either.  I tried to log in. When I couldn't, I reached out via chat and confirmed that I was in fact banned as a customer.



Oh wow!  So does that mean that you got your $2,000 back because it was within the 10 days?   May I ask which site?


----------



## npatellye

Amyeliza said:


> You never know.  They might have just needed that UY or number of points for resale. Don't give up hope.  Once I think I understand ROFR, something changes.


True but, just in case, I am going to keep my eyes open. I don’t see Disney passing up points at $90. They can make a bundle selling them at $165 with a 13 year extension. We just wanted enough points to get us through until our young kids are grown and ready to strike out on their own (which they will hopefully be ready to do by the time they contract expires since they will be 25 and 27).


----------



## E2ME2

Amyeliza said:


> Once you copy and paste the code into your signature, save it.  Then, go back and you can manually resize the images.  There may be a better way, but this is what I did.


THANKS! I hope I resized them adequately 



Where'sPiglet? said:


> I'm on a desktop, but it should work the same regardless.
> 
> 
> Click on your name in the top right of the page; choose Signature.
> There's a bar of icons above the signature box. Click the "Insert Image" - it's next to the link in the middle. These are the same tools you have to edit a post.
> Copy the image code from the document. You need to only grab from https through jpg. Do not grab the bracketed img on either end. Paste it into the box from the Insert Image pop-up.
> Click on the image. A set of tools opens. The plus sign is to resize the image. I have mine at a height of 250. If you leave the width blank, it will keep the ratio the same as the original.
> Click save.


THANKS! - I had taken screenshots of the images, and tried to paste them, so I had to go back to the link and grab all the "codes".


----------



## thedjwaver

Thedjwaver---$181-$18910-100-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 4/19


----------



## nangosix

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Just an FYI -  rescinded 2 contracts with an agency - both under the 10 days allowed in Florida law when I restructured eveything to buy just the OKW Es and not at crazy prices (OKW E @ $131).  I was banned from doing business with the company for rescinding the 2 contracts despite it being within the 10 days from signing per FLORIDA LAW..
> 
> Beware if you are considering rescinding, it may limit your options later.  They didn't tell me either.  I tried to log in. When I couldn't, I reached out via chat and confirmed that I was in fact banned as a customer.


What site was this through?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Amyeliza said:


> Oh wow!  So does that mean that you got your $2,000 back because it was within the 10 days?   May I ask which site?


Yes, for those, I did get the deposits back.  I lost the deposit on a contract at another site - they were GREAT at https://www.dvcresalemarket.com.

I still have two valid ones going through at https://www.dvcresalemarket.com and https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/brand/disney-vacation-club/

*The site that banned me for cancelling within the 10 days is https://dvcsales.com/*


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

nangosix said:


> What site was this through?


dvcsales.com


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

nangosix said:


> What site was this through?


https://dvcsales.com/


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

E2ME2 said:


> THANKS! I hope I resized them adequately
> 
> 
> THANKS! - I had taken screenshots of the images, and tried to paste them, so I had to go back to the link and grab all the "codes".



They look good! 

You don't even HAVE to resize them, but it seems like most people do.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Amyeliza said:


> Amyeliza---$138-$5862-40-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 20/22- sent 4/19



Weren't you the one with the high-priced BWV resale that was looking to go direct at BWV or Poly? 
It looks like you made a left turn somewhere and got more points than you would have going direct, and at a different resort!


----------



## Paul Stupin

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Yes, for those, I did get the deposits back.  I lost the deposit on a contract at another site - they were GREAT at https://www.dvcresalemarket.com.
> 
> I still have two valid ones going through at https://www.dvcresalemarket.com and https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/brand/disney-vacation-club/
> 
> *The site that banned me for cancelling within the 10 days is https://dvcsales.com/*


I’ve only had very positive experiences with this company. For me, they’ve been friendly, smart and very professional. They’ve been great to work with.


----------



## Amyeliza

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Weren't you the one with the high-priced BWV resale that was looking to go direct at BWV or Poly?
> It looks like you made a left turn somewhere and got more points than you would have going direct, and at a different resort!


Ummmm, yes!!  A left turn indeed.  It all came down to $$ and the number of points.  I could get more with resale.  I've been tormenting myself with purchasing an add-on or buying direct for weeks!  I finally made a lowball offer on BRV and they met me halfway.  I love Wilderness Lodge and they are going to give Boulder Ridge a facelift, so I'm pleased with my purchase.


----------



## Ginamarie

gfarb27 said:


> mix of both- we use GF a lot so I buy there often. Others were deals that were too good. I doubt my ssr or my Hawaii pass


Oh I think Hawaii passed for sure. Disney isn’t buying them back.


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlyJoy---$128-$19810-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 62/21, 150/22, 150/23 sent 4/15

$484 Annual dues for 62 points in 2021


----------



## achikes24

achikes24---$144.50-$22993-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 87/21, 150/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/20

First contract in the books, now time scratch the addonitis itch!


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Jmazzuca243---$225-$36718-160-VGC-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/20

I told myself I wouldn’t buy anymore.....


----------



## matthewredrich

matthewredrich said:


> My in-laws are still waiting on an Aulani contract submitted to Disney on 3/23. I know there’s not much to worry about but it seems longer than average.


They ended up hearing they passed yesterday at about 3 PM Hawaii time. Apparently it wasn’t sent till 3/24, so it was 27 days. Ours was sent a week later, so now it’s our turn to wait.


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlyJoy said:


> PearlyJoy---$128-$19810-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 62/21, 150/22, 150/23 sent 4/15
> 
> $484 Annual dues for 62 points in 2021



Please pull me off the ledge, did I overpay on this ?


----------



## princesscinderella

PearlyJoy said:


> Please pull me off the ledge, did I overpay on this ?


Unfortunately with the inventory so low everywhere there really aren’t deals to be had right now.  It’s way cheaper than direct so I don’t think you are overpaying but it’s not a steal either.


----------



## Bearval

Amyeliza said:


> You never know.  They might have just needed that UY or number of points for resale. Don't give up hope.  Once I think I understand ROFR, something changes.


DVC can now change the UY.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

PearlyJoy said:


> Please pull me off the ledge, did I overpay on this ?


Not based on avg sale price numbers. Still way lower than what you would have paid via direct. If it matches your needs And you could afford it, then go for it!


----------



## badeacon

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Yes, for those, I did get the deposits back.  I lost the deposit on a contract at another site - they were GREAT at https://www.dvcresalemarket.com.
> 
> I still have two valid ones going through at https://www.dvcresalemarket.com and https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/brand/disney-vacation-club/
> 
> *The site that banned me for cancelling within the 10 days is https://dvcsales.com/*


If I remember correctly, I think they banned someone else last year also. Appear to have a short fuse.


----------



## michael730

PearlyJoy said:


> Please pull me off the ledge, did I overpay on this ?


I don’t think you overpaid. I paid $130 for my 86 point contract, at least you know you’ll most likely clear ROFR. It seems they’re still taking BWV contracts under, at, and around  $120 a point. Not all of them obvs but mine was taken at $118 for 100 points in February so wanted to ensure I cleared ROFR. Plus, April is a great use year! I would be happy and confident it would definitely clear ROFR


----------



## Crash8ART

PearlyJoy said:


> Please pull me off the ledge, did I overpay on this ?


Not at all. The average ROFR right now is in the $130's with some paying in the $150's. I had a $116 taken yesterday.


----------



## PearlyJoy

Crash8ART said:


> Not at all. The average ROFR right now is in the $130's with some paying in the $150's. I had a $116 taken yesterday.


Thank you and I am sorry your contract got taken


----------



## PearlyJoy

michael730 said:


> I don’t think you overpaid. I paid $130 for my 86 point contract, at least you know you’ll most likely clear ROFR. It seems they’re still taking BWV contracts under, at, and around  $120 a point. Not all of them obvs but mine was taken at $118 for 100 points in February so wanted to ensure I cleared ROFR. Plus, April is a great use year! I would be happy and confident it would definitely clear ROFR


Thank you and I am sorry your contract was taken


----------



## starfrenzy

We passed! My first contract passed ROFR!  I knew it was very likely to pass but it's such a relief to move forward.

starfrenzy---$125-$27356-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 391/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/20


----------



## Saratoga Souris

Saratoga Souris---$68-$16344-200-HH-Mar-6/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/25, passed 4/20

Hooray!!!


----------



## VdoesDisney

Woohoo!!

VdoesDisney--$133.5-$21874.5-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 139/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/26, passed 4/20


----------



## Paul Stupin

Wow. Aulani prices have really skyrocketed! Low availability and no doubt high demand. Still cheaper than direct though.


----------



## michael730

PearlyJoy said:


> Thank you and I am sorry your contract was taken
> [/QUOTE


Thank you ! It worked out for the best! I’m sure you’ll be passing ROFR and joining me w a BWV contract soon too!


----------



## PearlyJoy

michael730 said:


> Thank you ! It worked out for the best! I’m sure you’ll be passing ROFR and joining me w a BWV contract soon too!


Yes, I thought this was a perfect size with the right use year. These are hard to come by.  At least a solace that I would not have to worry about ROFR. As the days are closing in, I am getting jittery about the BLT contract I have been waiting for.


----------



## PearlyJoy

VdoesDisney said:


> Woohoo!!
> 
> VdoesDisney--$133.5-$21874.5-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 139/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/26, passed 4/20


Yay !! congratulations !!  More passed please


----------



## PearlyJoy

starfrenzy said:


> We passed! My first contract passed ROFR!  I knew it was very likely to pass but it's such a relief to move forward.
> 
> starfrenzy---$125-$27356-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 391/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/20





Saratoga Souris said:


> Saratoga Souris---$68-$16344-200-HH-Mar-6/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/25, passed 4/20
> 
> Hooray!!!





VdoesDisney said:


> Woohoo!!
> 
> VdoesDisney--$133.5-$21874.5-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 139/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/26, passed 4/20



Great day for passes .. More please Disney from where that came from !!  Congratulations all !


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

PearlyJoy said:


> PearlyJoy---$128-$19810-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 62/21, 150/22, 150/23 sent 4/15
> 
> $484 Annual dues for 62 points in 2021





PearlyJoy said:


> Please pull me off the ledge, did I overpay on this ?



I'm going to go with you're right in line with current pricing. Here's additional evidence: 


VdoesDisney said:


> Woohoo!!
> 
> VdoesDisney--$133.5-$21874.5-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 139/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/26, passed 4/20



Yay!


----------



## E2ME2

starfrenzy said:


> We passed! My first contract passed ROFR!  I knew it was very likely to pass but it's such a relief to move forward.
> 
> starfrenzy---$125-$27356-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 391/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/20


Welcome Home Neighbor! My AKV contract also passed at 125 (a bit higher than "Covid" prices, but it was the right size & use year, and also had loaded points in 2021).
CONGRATS!
When are you targeting your first visit, and are you going Jambo or Kidani ??


----------



## DisneyMomMom2018

$125-$13,985-107 AKV- 0/21, 107/22 sent 3/24 passed 4/20 we can close til January but I’m happy we passed 
Feb UY


----------



## starfrenzy

Thank you, neighbor @E2ME2!

Yep I knew the price was a bit high (my last contract, right before that, was $106 on a loaded 220 AKV but that got taken) but I didn't want to risk ROFR anymore and it had become slim-pickin's. I just want to get my points and get planning!

We are hoping to go this summer and I'll take whichever one of the two has space! Maybe at Jambo to be close to the Mara but I haven't stayed at Kidani yet.


----------



## Lee Matthews

starfrenzy said:


> We passed! My first contract passed ROFR!  I knew it was very likely to pass but it's such a relief to move forward.
> 
> starfrenzy---$125-$27356-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 391/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/20



we finally got there. Congratulations


----------



## E2ME2

starfrenzy said:


> Thank you, neighbor @E2ME2!
> 
> Yep I knew the price was a bit high (my last contract, right before that, was $106 on a loaded 220 AKV but that got taken) but I didn't want to risk ROFR anymore and it had become slim-pickin's. I just want to get my points and get planning!
> 
> We are hoping to go this summer and I'll take whichever one of the two has space! Maybe at Jambo to be close to the Mara but I haven't stayed at Kidani yet.


Awesome
Enjoy either one - we did a split stay Jambo/Kidani in 2017, and we like both.  I give the edge to Jambo overall for the Lobby/Restaurants/Pool - but that extra bathroom in Kidani was nice also.  No wrong choice


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlyJoy---$114-$11957-100-AKV-Apr-0/20, 19/21, 32/22, 100/23- sent 4/18 

I got a couple of AKL contracts in ROFR now, but don't have much confidence about passing . We will see


----------



## GG23

Due to a perfect storm of circumstances getting my closing documents (emailed version went into spam folder, paper version was delivered to my neighbor's house who was out of town on vacation, title company sent me the seller's documents and sent the seller the buyer's documents), the process to close is going to take a lot longer than planned.  The impact is we are going to reach the 7 month booking window ahead of my planned trip and availability is going to likely evaporate before I can use the points.  I'm considering asking the seller to make a reservation in my name before continuing towards closing.  Has anyone ever done this?  Do reservations transfer membership accounts when the contract closes, or does DVC cancel any existing reservations upon sale?


----------



## Rebs007

Amyeliza said:


> Did you have an addendum?


Not that I am aware of.  It is my son in Australia that is buying it, I am in the UK. I have just messaged him to get back in touch with the broker to see if there is a problem.  I know the seller had not paid the 2020 dues as they couldn't bank the points when requested.  I'm not sure is this complicates things as I would assume these would be paid on closure.  The problem is that the longer it takes the lower his offer of $108 per point seems against current sales prices so the more likely it will get taken.  Back at the beginning of March this was not the case!  And until he hears he can't do anything but sit and watch the prices rise.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

princesscinderella said:


> Unfortunately with the inventory so low everywhere there really aren’t deals to be had right now.  It’s way cheaper than direct so I don’t think you are overpaying but it’s not a steal either.


WHen is the typical high/low inventory and can we use the typicals anyway post COVID?


----------



## Nie0214

Update:

Oops, too many contracts, updated the wrong one! haha


----------



## Rebs007

starfrenzy said:


> We passed! My first contract passed ROFR!  I knew it was very likely to pass but it's such a relief to move forward.
> 
> starfrenzy---$125-$27356-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 391/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/20


Congratulations.  I think we have been going through our first AKL DVC purchase at the same time.  I felt for you when they took your first attempt, I thought you were unlucky to have the loaded AKL taken then, though things have really changed in just a month!  I Hope you manage to get something booked for the summer for your first stay as a DVC owner.  I may be there in September if the US/UK travel corridor opens up.


----------



## Jmazzuca243

GG23 said:


> Due to a perfect storm of circumstances getting my closing documents (emailed version went into spam folder, paper version was delivered to my neighbor's house who was out of town on vacation, title company sent me the seller's documents and sent the seller the buyer's documents), the process to close is going to take a lot longer than planned.  The impact is we are going to reach the 7 month booking window ahead of my planned trip and availability is going to likely evaporate before I can use the points.  I'm considering asking the seller to make a reservation in my name before continuing towards closing.  Has anyone ever done this?  Do reservations transfer membership accounts when the contract closes, or does DVC cancel any existing reservations upon sale?



Disney will cancel all reservations prior to closing.


----------



## Nie0214

***Update** *We're selling our 100 BLT points to get a bigger contract elsewhere. While that one was sent to ROFR first, we've heard back on the one we're buying today, hooray! 

nie0214---$104-$22202-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 200/22- sent 3/26, passed 4/20


----------



## HIRyeDVC

GG23 said:


> Due to a perfect storm of circumstances getting my closing documents (emailed version went into spam folder, paper version was delivered to my neighbor's house who was out of town on vacation, title company sent me the seller's documents and sent the seller the buyer's documents), the process to close is going to take a lot longer than planned.  The impact is we are going to reach the 7 month booking window ahead of my planned trip and availability is going to likely evaporate before I can use the points.  I'm considering asking the seller to make a reservation in my name before continuing towards closing.  Has anyone ever done this?  Do reservations transfer membership accounts when the contract closes, or does DVC cancel any existing reservations upon sale?


The way it was explained to me from Jamie at the DVCStore was that any existing reservations will be cancelled when Disney physically changes the ownership of the contract. I'm kind of in a similar situation.  My VGC currently under ROFR had 150 banked points from 2019 that are expiring in June of 2021.  I knew I wasn't going to be able to close before then so I asked the seller via the broker if they could book a staycation for me for 3 nights at the Aulani for May.  I provided all my guest information and the seller booked it for me.  I had to put in a deposit but that will eventually go toward my final payment of the contract so it wasn't any loss for me.  And if Disney were to take the contract, I would be refunded full.  Not sure if this helps but doesn't hurt to ask your broker, whoever you're working with.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Nie0214 said:


> ***Update** *We're selling our 100 BLT points to get a bigger contract elsewhere. While that one was sent to ROFR first, we've heard back on the one we're buying today, hooray!
> 
> nie0214---$104-$22202-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 200/22- sent 3/26, passed 4/20


congrats! btw, what UY is your BLT contract?


----------



## Theta

When a contract passes/fails ROFR does the buyer get notified by an email from the broker or the title agency?


----------



## Nie0214

HIRyeDVC said:


> congrats! btw, what UY is your BLT contract?


October--my advice to anyone asking about buying into DVC is not to get an Oct UY, haha. So hard to find resales. (We have a small # of AKV direct that grandfathers us into the blue card so we are sticking with the Oct UY.)


----------



## VdoesDisney

Nie0214 said:


> October--my advice to anyone asking about buying into DVC is not to get an Oct UY, haha. So hard to find resales. (We have a small # of AKV direct that grandfathers us into the blue card so we are sticking with the Oct UY.)


I’m looking for an OCT BLT contract around 100 points.... just saying 
I hear you about OCT UY but now we’re all in


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

My over the moon happy contract

ILoveMyDVC---$118-$65857-520-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 520/20, 1040/21, 520/22- sent 4/20 

I already have a trip booked in July with current OKW points.  Does anyone know if this closes in time, can I switch to using the just-about-to expire points on this contract instead by calling MS?
I'd hate to lose 520 points...they expire July 31st.  It will be so close.


----------



## Sandisw

Www.DVCsales.com


GG23 said:


> Due to a perfect storm of circumstances getting my closing documents (emailed version went into spam folder, paper version was delivered to my neighbor's house who was out of town on vacation, title company sent me the seller's documents and sent the seller the buyer's documents), the process to close is going to take a lot longer than planned.  The impact is we are going to reach the 7 month booking window ahead of my planned trip and availability is going to likely evaporate before I can use the points.  I'm considering asking the seller to make a reservation in my name before continuing towards closing.  Has anyone ever done this?  Do reservations transfer membership accounts when the contract closes, or does DVC cancel any existing reservations upon sale?



Can not close with a reservation.


----------



## Nie0214

VdoesDisney said:


> I’m looking for an OCT BLT contract around 100 points.... just saying
> I hear you about OCT UY but now we’re all in


We’re under contract for selling already, it’s just in ROFR.


----------



## princesscinderella

ILoveMyDVC said:


> WHen is the typical high/low inventory and can we use the typicals anyway post COVID?


I haven’t monitored the resale too closely over the years but since the beginning of the year when we decided to purchase a BLT contract the inventory has drastically declined.  So much so for my FEB UY there’s only 37 contracts for all of the DVC resorts on the market from the top selling sites.


----------



## VdoesDisney

Nie0214 said:


> We’re under contract for selling already, it’s just in ROFR.


Ah got it, good luck!!


----------



## Amyeliza

VdoesDisney said:


> I’m looking for an OCT BLT contract around 100 points.... just saying
> I hear you about OCT UY but now we’re all in


I decided to make my life more complex with a December and June UY.


----------



## nangosix

GG23 said:


> Due to a perfect storm of circumstances getting my closing documents (emailed version went into spam folder, paper version was delivered to my neighbor's house who was out of town on vacation, title company sent me the seller's documents and sent the seller the buyer's documents), the process to close is going to take a lot longer than planned.  The impact is we are going to reach the 7 month booking window ahead of my planned trip and availability is going to likely evaporate before I can use the points.  I'm considering asking the seller to make a reservation in my name before continuing towards closing.  Has anyone ever done this?  Do reservations transfer membership accounts when the contract closes, or does DVC cancel any existing reservations upon sale?


You can’t close with an existing  reservation.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

On the Happy side of the street __With so few contracts available for sale right now - ROFR should go quickly.


----------



## Paul Stupin

princesscinderella said:


> I haven’t monitored the resale too closely over the years but since the beginning of the year when we decided to purchase a BLT contract the inventory has drastically declined.  So much so for my FEB UY there’s only 37 contracts for all of the DVC resorts on the market from the top selling sites.


I’d bet there are even less for my March UY. I think we’ve all been somewhat spoiled by the sheer availability of contracts this last year, and the lower prices that came with that. Personally, I think we might have to recalibrate what we’re willing to pay going forward.


----------



## princesscinderella

Paul Stupin said:


> I’d bet there are even less for my March UY. I think we’ve all been somewhat spoiled by the sheer availability of contracts this last year, and the lower prices that came with that. Personally, I think we might have to recalibrate what we’re willing to pay going forward.


You are correct March only has 20 contracts across all resorts.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> I’d bet there are even less for my March UY. I think we’ve all been somewhat spoiled by the sheer availability of contracts this last year, and the lower prices that came with that. Personally, I think we might have to recalibrate what we’re willing to pay going forward.


I agree! I wish I got to choose another use year other than March when I bought direct.  Almost impossible to find March UY resale contracts for any resort


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Theta said:


> When a contract passes/fails ROFR does the buyer get notified by an email from the broker or the title agency?


I’ve had two taken and one pass. My broker called and gave me the bad news on my first contract that was taken. I received an email and the broker called later on my second one. When my contract passed, the title agency emailed me first, but the broker emailed me a little later in the day also. 
All 3 contracts were with different brokers and 2 different title companies though.


----------



## Paul Stupin

HIRyeDVC said:


> I agree! I wish I got to choose another use year other than March when I bought direct.  Almost impossible to find March UY resale contracts for any resort


For us, March is a good UY, but it is indeed monumentally scarce! I snapped up two Aulani contracts this past week, and in spite of the price being almost 20% higher than what I paid last year, I’m glad I did. Who knows when any more will pop up? 
Looking on the bright side, at least our points are now worth more!  And even though there are less buyers for March, I think the scarcity of March UY points enhances their value.


----------



## MegMoves

PearlyJoy said:


> Please pull me off the ledge, did I overpay on this ?


You're way lower than my $140 pp offer.  (I was REALLY hoping that my full price offer would get DVD to not claim ROFR.). Still waiting.  Good luck to both of us!


----------



## VdoesDisney

Now that my contract passed I really need some advice regarding my 2020 points, we have 139 points and our banking window closes 5/31, it is VERY unlikely we will have points loaded by then. So here is the question:
- If I have the sellers bank the points now into the 2021 UY will that affect our transfer or closing?
- if they bank them and we decide to go on a trip this September (which we would love to do if there is availability) can I use up to 50% of my 2021 points borrowed into 2020? (I don’t know if there is a weird rule where you can’t borrow after banking)
- Any chance Disney will make an exception on the banking window if we end up with points showing up in early June?

What would you guys do?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

VdoesDisney said:


> Now that my contract passed I really need some advice regarding my 2020 points, we have 139 points and our banking window closes 5/31, it is VERY unlikely we will have points loaded by then. So here is the question:
> - If I have the sellers bank the points now into the 2021 UY will that affect our transfer or closing?
> - if they bank them and we decide to go on a trip this September (which we would love to do if there is availability) can I use up to 50% of my 2021 points borrowed into 2020? (I don’t know if there is a weird rule where you can’t borrow after banking)
> - Any chance Disney will make an exception on the banking window if we end up with points showing up in early June?
> 
> What would you guys do?



You need to contact your broker about this.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

VdoesDisney said:


> Now that my contract passed I really need some advice regarding my 2020 points, we have 139 points and our banking window closes 5/31, it is VERY unlikely we will have points loaded by then. So here is the question:
> - If I have the sellers bank the points now into the 2021 UY will that affect our transfer or closing?
> - if they bank them and we decide to go on a trip this September (which we would love to do if there is availability) can I use up to 50% of my 2021 points borrowed into 2020? (I don’t know if there is a weird rule where you can’t borrow after banking)
> - Any chance Disney will make an exception on the banking window if we end up with points showing up in early June?
> 
> What would you guys do?


You should ask your broker about banking the points and its implications to closing.  I would take that vacation in September and if you don't, just rent the points out.


----------



## Jmazzuca243

VdoesDisney said:


> Now that my contract passed I really need some advice regarding my 2020 points, we have 139 points and our banking window closes 5/31, it is VERY unlikely we will have points loaded by then. So here is the question:
> - If I have the sellers bank the points now into the 2021 UY will that affect our transfer or closing?
> - if they bank them and we decide to go on a trip this September (which we would love to do if there is availability) can I use up to 50% of my 2021 points borrowed into 2020? (I don’t know if there is a weird rule where you can’t borrow after banking)
> - Any chance Disney will make an exception on the banking window if we end up with points showing up in early June?
> 
> What would you guys do?



You will probably have points in 45 days (2-3 weeks for estoppel, 2 weeks till closing, 2 weeks account created).  The problem is if things take any longer you will miss your banking opportunity.  I recommend asking your broker to talk with the owners about banking the points.  You will probably sign an addendum (since the points did shift), and they can take care of the rest.

Disney wont make any exceptions to the banking window even if you get points 1 day late.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> For us, March is a good UY, but it is indeed monumentally scarce! I snapped up two Aulani contracts this past week, and in spite of the price being almost 20% higher than what I paid last year, I’m glad I did. Who knows when any more will pop up?
> Looking on the bright side, at least our points are now worth more!  And even though there are less buyers for March, I think the scarcity of March UY points enhances their value.


I hear ya.  I saw a March BLT contract and just jumped on it as fast as I could.  It was like finding a golden easter egg! Did you by chance buy the Aulani subsidized dues contract that was selling for $150pp?


----------



## Paul Stupin

VdoesDisney said:


> Now that my contract passed I really need some advice regarding my 2020 points, we have 139 points and our banking window closes 5/31, it is VERY unlikely we will have points loaded by then. So here is the question:
> - If I have the sellers bank the points now into the 2021 UY will that affect our transfer or closing?
> - if they bank them and we decide to go on a trip this September (which we would love to do if there is availability) can I use up to 50% of my 2021 points borrowed into 2020? (I don’t know if there is a weird rule where you can’t borrow after banking)
> - Any chance Disney will make an exception on the banking window if we end up with points showing up in early June?
> 
> What would you guys do?


1. Several times this past year, I’ve requested the sellers to bank points after ROFR and prior to closing, and never had any problems. Did not affect closing in any way. Your broker can make the request to the seller.

2.  There is a rule. You cannot borrow banked points.

3.   Though it’s not exactly the same situation, Disney did make an exception for a contract I bought. The contract was a loaded March UY CCV, with the closing in December of 2020,  a month past the October 31 banking deadline. Prior to closing, in early December, at my request the sellers asked Disney to bank all 120 2020 points. I figured it couldn’t hurt to try, and Disney agreed to the request! Maybe they are no longer quite as flexible with the rules as they were last year, though. So it is possible that Disney will make an exception, but I wouldn’t count on it.


----------



## E2ME2

Theta said:


> When a contract passes/fails ROFR does the buyer get notified by an email from the broker or the title agency?


One always hopes! I was notified immediately by phone on my first resale.  I was notified within a day by email on my second.  On my third (current), I found out a week after, when I called the listing agent to inquire.  So there is apparently not a repeatable protocol.  (All 3 contracts were with same broker, same title company, different agents)


----------



## VdoesDisney

Paul Stupin said:


> 2.  There is a rule. You cannot borrow banked points.


Thank for the explanation. Can you borrow 2021 points and keep the 2020 points banked?


----------



## Paul Stupin

HIRyeDVC said:


> I hear ya.  I saw a March BLT contract and just jumped on it as fast as I could.  It was like finding a golden easter egg! Did you by chance buy the Aulani subsidized dues contract that was selling for $150pp?


No, I considered it but didn’t buy it! I thought that price was unreasonable and severely overestimated the contract’s value. Someone else on these boards mentioned this contract, and I believe the seller was also unwilling to negotiate. With the average Aulani price still surprisingly high at $120, it would have taken 13 years to pay for the additional cost and start taking advantage of the savings on the reduced dues. Too long! That said, it looks like someone did ultimately buy it. 

The two contracts I bought were both 110 points each. The $150 one was 100 points.


----------



## Paul Stupin

VdoesDisney said:


> Thank for the explanation. Can you borrow 2021 points and keep the 2020 points banked?


Yes


----------



## Sandisw

VdoesDisney said:


> Thank for the explanation. Can you borrow 2021 points and keep the 2020 points banked?



Yes. But you are currently limited to borrowing only 50% of the points.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> No, I considered it but didn’t buy it! I thought that price was unreasonable and severely overestimated the contract’s value. Someone else on these boards mentioned this contract, and I believe the seller was also unwilling to negotiate. With the average Aulani price still surprisingly high at $120, it would have taken 13 years to pay for the additional cost and start taking advantage of the savings on the reduced dues. Too long! That said, it looks like someone did ultimately buy it.
> 
> The two contracts I bought were both 110 points each. The $150 one was 100 points.


yeah, I offered $135 thinking I was being generous but was turned down, no counter or anything.  I'm glad I didn't buy it either.  I was just curious how much it ended up selling for.


----------



## Paul Stupin

HIRyeDVC said:


> yeah, I offered $135 thinking I was being generous but was turned down, no counter or anything.  I'm glad I didn't buy it either.  I was just curious how much it ended up selling for.


Me too!


----------



## Red Dog Run

princesscinderella said:


> You are correct March only has 20 contracts across all resorts.


I have an AKV Oct UY and 3 OKW Mar UY.  I've been looking for 2 months to add on.  Nothing I will buy at the moment.  When I started this last July, it was full every which way!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Red Dog Run said:


> I have an AKV Oct UY and 3 OKW Mar UY.  I've been looking for 2 months to add on.  Nothing I will buy at the moment.  When I started this last July, it was full every which way!


I know! I couldn’t find any Copper Creek March UY contracts out there, so actually bought direct. Ugh!


----------



## MegMoves

Nie0214 said:


> October--my advice to anyone asking about buying into DVC is not to get an Oct UY, haha. So hard to find resales. (We have a small # of AKV direct that grandfathers us into the blue card so we are sticking with the Oct UY.)


What are the most common/least common UY (other than the months without UY)?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> I know! I couldn’t find any Copper Creek March UY contracts out there, so actually bought direct. Ugh!


I too have a direct CCV contract with March UY.  I didn't know it at the time, its significance. But my birthday is also in March, so getting these points is like a birthday present every year, all the way until 2068 when I'll be 91 years old!


----------



## princesscinderella

MegMoves said:


> What are the most common/least common UY (other than the months without UY)?


Dec and Feb are the two most common UYs


----------



## Red Dog Run

Paul Stupin said:


> I know! I couldn’t find any Copper Creek March UY contracts out there, so actually bought direct. Ugh!


Serious dough there.  One of my OKW is a direct for the blue card last year.  My favorite is my AKV. It was $100 a point.   I was FINE with any use year as I didn't know what the heck that meant.  I bought 4 contracts back to back and three weeks ago was my FIRST STAY in a deluxe ever!  I used the pts for Grand Floridian, Bay Lake Tower, and Riviera.  We did a 3 split stay every 3 nights.


----------



## Red Dog Run

HIRyeDVC said:


> I too have a direct CCV contract with March UY.  I didn't know it at the time, its significance. But my birthday is also in March, so getting these points is like a birthday present every year, all the way until 2068 when I'll be 91 years old!


I'' be 97.  We can put the strobe lights on our wheelchairs and bomp our horns at people to let us pass.  BAHAHA!  My first trip to Disney was when I was 40.  Actually, it was my first trip EVER!  I fell in love with relaxation.


----------



## MonaMN

Red Dog Run said:


> I'' be 97.  We can put the strobe lights on our wheelchairs and bomp our horns at people to let us pass.  BAHAHA!  My first trip to Disney was when I was 40.  Actually, it was my first trip EVER!  I fell in love with relaxation.


I will be in my 90s then too, slowly meandering the lovely grounds of WL!


----------



## Jennyliztx

Is there a limit as to how long the Seller can take to sign the closing documents?  The link I received from the title company said I had to sign and send funds within 7 days.  Tomorrow will be 7 days and still no documents from Sellers.  Can they just take as long as they want?  If so, why did I have to pay within 7 days?


----------



## Nie0214

Jennyliztx said:


> Is there a limit as to how long the Seller can take to sign the closing documents?  The link I received from the title company said I had to sign and send funds within 7 days.  Tomorrow will be 7 days and still no documents from Sellers.  Can they just take as long as they want?  If so, why did I have to pay within 7 days?


They might be being a bit lenient still because sellers need to get theirs notarized and some places still require appointments for that due to the pandemic.


----------



## Jennyliztx

Nie0214 said:


> They might be being a bit lenient still because sellers need to get theirs notarized and some places still require appointments for that due to the pandemic.


Ah, I didn’t think about that...


----------



## Sunnyore

Amyeliza said:


> I decided to make my life more complex with a December and June UY.


LOL you’re not kidding! I got stressed reading this. You literally got 4 months total where you can book freely of all your points without worrying about banking and cancellations. But I know you will make it work for you! More points is always a good thing!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

MegMoves said:


> What are the most common/least common UY (other than the months without UY)?


This is from a few years ago so I'm not sure if it's still accurate. https://www.dvcnews.com/dvc-program...ear-distribution-charts-updated-february-2018


----------



## superlarz

I was able to get another under contract after the last fiasco!

superlarz---$103-$17151-150-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/20

you can remove my other contract on the list, as the seller cancelled the contract on me


----------



## Amyeliza

Sunnyore said:


> LOL you’re not kidding! I got stressed reading this. You literally got 4 months total where you can book freely of all your points without worrying about banking and cancellations. But I know you will make it work for you! More points is always a good thing!


I'm planning to use the points for two different stays instead of combining them (on a regular basis)!   This was advice given on another post and should work fine for me.  They are both small contracts so using them every other year for a larger trip is a great idea too!


----------



## npatellye

Amyeliza said:


> I decided to make my life more complex with a December and June UY.


That will be me if ours doesn’t get taken in ROFR. We have December but the contract sent to ROFR is June, which works out perfectly for our changed travel plans with young kids in a post-Covid world.


----------



## Sandisw

Jennyliztx said:


> Ah, I didn’t think about that...



While both buyer and seller are encouraged to send back within a timely manner, there is nothing that can prevent either from taking longer.

If the seller doesn’t get them back by the closing date, a buyer has the right to cancel the contract and get deposit back.

Most often, the delay is because of getting the documents notarized, or securing pay off founds if selling at a loss


----------



## ParkFreak

Parkfreak---$111-$21090-190-OKW-Dec-39/20, 190/21, 190/22-Seller pays ‘21 dues- sent 4/21


----------



## Emmsgug

Emmsgug---$137.5-$59076-400-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 30/20, 400/21, 400/22-Partial closing cost- sent 4/21


----------



## mrmagpi

mrmagpi---$180-$9910-50-BLT-Dec-42/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 3/26, passed 4/21


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Does anyone know for certain of ROFRs are done daily, bi weekly, weeekly?


----------



## gfarb27

gfarb27---$105-$26900-230-AKV-Aug-0/19, 230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 4/21 

gfarb27---$125-$40678-300-BWV-Dec-0/19, 424/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 4/19


----------



## MegMoves

Flynn's Gal said:


> This is from a few years ago so I'm not sure if it's still accurate. https://www.dvcnews.com/dvc-program...ear-distribution-charts-updated-february-2018



Oooh!  Interesting!  Thank you!

Disney is still thinking about my contract, per the broker.  Yes, it's loaded, but I am one of the higher $pp listed for BWV.  I'm feeling so impatient!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

You would think Rofr  would go faster since there aren't many resale contracts out there. I feel like I've waited a month but, its only been 2 weeks.


----------



## MegMoves

Disneytrippin' said:


> You would think Rofr  would go faster since there aren't many resale contracts out there. I feel like I've waited a month but, its only been 2 weeks.



My contract went 3/17...  Still waiting...


----------



## Amyeliza

MegMoves said:


> Oooh!  Interesting!  Thank you!
> 
> Disney is still thinking about my contract, per the broker.  Yes, it's loaded, but I am one of the higher $pp listed for BWV.  I'm feeling so impatient!


Oh wow!!  So can your broker contact Disney about it?  OR is that just his/her opinion?  I love to know all the nuances of the process.


----------



## DisneyMomMom2018

Bearval said:


> DVC can now change the UY.


How can they do that? Is it possible with resale ?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disneytrippin' said:


> You would think Rofr  would go faster since there aren't many resale contracts out there. I feel like I've waited a month but, its only been 2 weeks.



Seems like the emails I get have a normal number listed but they are selling quickly.  That could mean more ROFR instead of less.


----------



## MegMoves

Amyeliza said:


> Oh wow!!  So can your broker contact Disney about it?  OR is that just his/her opinion?  I love to know all the nuances of the process.


I contacted my broker two days ago and heard back this morning.  They contacted DVD about the status of the contract.


----------



## ValW

ValW---$260-$14030-50-VGC-Dec-38/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/21

Just when you think you're done, they pull you back in  This showed up on my FB feed and I thought about it for a few hours because I really wanted it, but it's not a great price.  Hubby kept telling me to just do it and once I made up my mind I decided to pay asking so I wouldn't lose it over a few $$.  Glad I did because the broker called and said the seller was just getting ready to counter an earlier offer.


----------



## Robin&Marion

Robin&Marion---$138-$21550-150-CCV@WL-Dec-152/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/7, taken 4/21
(Updated sent date; found out paperwork caused a delay)

This really caught me by surprise! Would anyone else have been surprised?


----------



## DisneyKim41

Robin&Marion said:


> Robin&Marion---$138-$21550-150-CCV@WL-Dec-152/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/7, taken 4/21
> (Updated sent date; found out paperwork caused a delay)
> 
> This really caught me by surprise! Would anyone else have been surprised?


I debated starting to look at ccv since disney didn't seem to be taking them and blt keeps going up. I guess nothing is safe.


----------



## ValW

Robin&Marion said:


> Would anyone else have been surprised?



Absolutely!  This is the first one I've seen taken EVER.  Guess now that it's officially "sold out" we'll see what the line is for Disney to take.


----------



## npatellye

Robin&Marion said:


> Robin&Marion---$138-$21550-150-CCV@WL-Dec-152/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/7, taken 4/21
> (Updated sent date; found out paperwork caused a delay)
> 
> This really caught me by surprise! Would anyone else have been surprised?


I’m surprised! I haven’t been paying super close attention but I didn’t think they were taking back CCV. I considered looking there for a small add on but now I’m curious to see how many they take back and at what price.


----------



## Sunnyore

L


Robin&Marion said:


> Robin&Marion---$138-$21550-150-CCV@WL-Dec-152/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/7, taken 4/21
> (Updated sent date; found out paperwork caused a delay)
> 
> This really caught me by surprise! Would anyone else have been surprised?


Like others have mentioned before, this is the first one mentioned here that got taken, so a surprise to all. But they did just change CCV as sold out now so maybe that’s why. Sorry you lost the contract. It was a nice loaded contract too.


----------



## Sunnyore

DisneyMomMom2018 said:


> How can they do that? Is it possible with resale ?


Not possible with resale for us. But DVC is able to change the UY for the resales they buy and sell as direct points.


----------



## Amyeliza

MegMoves said:


> I contacted my broker two days ago and heard back this morning.  They contacted DVD about the status of the contract.


Is DVD = Disney Vacation Division (or Department)?  

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Amyeliza said:


> Is DVD = Disney Vacation Division (or Department)?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


I thought it was development - but I have no idea


----------



## Paul Stupin

DisneyKim41 said:


> I debated starting to look at ccv since disney didn't seem to be taking them and blt keeps going up. I guess nothing is safe.


Yes, first one in history! Wow.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Emmsgug said:


> Emmsgug---$137.5-$59076-400-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 30/20, 400/21, 400/22-Partial closing cost- sent 4/21


This will push up the resale cost of CCV as well.


----------



## Paul Stupin

superlarz said:


> I was able to get another under contract after the last fiasco!
> 
> superlarz---$103-$17151-150-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/20
> 
> you can remove my other contract on the list, as the seller cancelled the contract on me


Aren’t you a tad concerned about ROFR?? This seems to me like it has ROFR written all over it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Paul Stupin said:


> Yes, first one in history! Wow.



I would be surprised if it's the 1st one in history.  Maybe 1st posted on the boards?


----------



## Paul Stupin

superlarz said:


> I was able to get another under contract after the last fiasco!
> 
> superlarz---$103-$17151-150-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/20
> 
> you can remove my other contract on the list, as the seller cancelled the contract on me


Aren’t you a tad concerned about ROFR?? This seems to me like it has ROFR written all over it.


Emmsgug said:


> Emmsgug---$137.5-$59076-400-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 30/20, 400/21, 400/22-Partial closing cost- sent 4/21


Sorry, I meant the CCV contract that was just taken. That said, considering that the taken contract was more per point than this, this could be a strong candidate for ROFR as well.


----------



## Paul Stupin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I would be surprised if it's the 1st one in history.  Maybe 1st posted on the boards?


Or the first one in history. Why would you be surprised? The resort just sold out.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Robin&Marion said:


> Robin&Marion---$138-$21550-150-CCV@WL-Dec-152/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/7, taken 4/21
> (Updated sent date; found out paperwork caused a delay)
> 
> This really caught me by surprise! Would anyone else have been surprised?


Surprising that this is the first CCV contract I've seen Disney take back.  But now that CCV's direct price is at $225, I could see Disney taking back contracts below $140.  Still bummers though. Sorry for this bad news and best of luck on your next search.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

I love properties with lower maintenance fees.  Having said that, I love the Riviera but hate their $8.38/pp maintenance dues even more so than their resale restrictions.  Anyone know why its so high, even though they're a brand new resort?


----------



## kenyoncad

Kenyoncad---$140-$30238-200-CCV@WL-Oct-358/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/2, taken 4/21

Totally surprised by this one... Seems like today is the day they start taking CCV.


----------



## MegMoves

Amyeliza said:


> Is DVD = Disney Vacation Division (or Department)?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Yes, Disney Vacation Development.  That's the technical company you buy from when you buy direct.


----------



## Lexxiefern

Amyeliza said:


> I decided to make my life more complex with a December and June UY.



I have these 2 use years as well for my main points. It actually works great! Trips dec - may are with December points, fall trips are with June. I think you will like it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Paul Stupin said:


> Or the first one in history. Why would you be surprised? The resort just sold out.



Because it has happened periodically that resorts that are not sold out are ROFR'd.   As CCV has been around for awhile that is why I'd be surprised if it's taken this long.


----------



## Paul Stupin

kenyoncad said:


> Kenyoncad---$140-$30238-200-CCV@WL-Oct-358/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/2, taken 4/21
> 
> Totally surprised by this one... Seems like today is the day they start taking CCV.


This is quite an unexpected turn of events. DVC is running a promotion on direct CCV purchases through May 12, so maybe their demand is stronger than anticipated and they've run out of points.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I still believe the Riviera restrictions is turning people off so going with Copper Creek instead


----------



## kenyoncad

Paul Stupin said:


> This is quite an unexpected turn of events. DVC is running a promotion on direct CCV purchases through May 12, so maybe their demand is stronger than anticipated and they've run out of points.


Our broker told us that DVC just got their budget approved, and they often go on a random buying spree when that happens.

There was a typo in the contract and we had to send it back about a week ago, I have to wonder if that few days cost us this contract.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> This is quite an unexpected turn of events. DVC is running a promotion on direct CCV purchases through May 12, so maybe their demand is stronger than anticipated and they've run out of points.


That sounds right.  What's also surprising is their turn around time.  Sent 4/2 and decision made already which tells me they really want these CCV contracts back.


----------



## TinyTGO

Lee Matthews said:


> I still believe the Riviera restrictions is turning people off so going with Copper Creek instead


I think it definitely turns off people adding-on. People who are first time buyers probably aren't thinking about resale value or don't know any better.


----------



## badeacon

Paul Stupin said:


> This is quite an unexpected turn of events. DVC is running a promotion on direct CCV purchases through May 12, so maybe their demand is stronger than anticipated and they've run out of points.


Buy it for $140 and sell immediately for $225, less the small promotion discount.
Easy money!


----------



## Robin&Marion

kenyoncad said:


> Kenyoncad---$140-$30238-200-CCV@WL-Oct-358/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/2, taken 4/21
> 
> Totally surprised by this one... Seems like today is the day they start taking CCV.



I feel your loss... literally, as I have been in a daze since they took my CCV earlier today. I feel somewhat better after my spouse sent me on a run to the liquor store. Cannot wait for the kids to go to bed


----------



## Robin&Marion

HIRyeDVC said:


> Surprising that this is the first CCV contract I've seen Disney take back.  But now that CCV's direct price is at $225, I could see Disney taking back contracts below $140.  Still bummers though. Sorry for this bad news and best of luck on your next search.



Similar thing happened to me with Poly last month when DVC drew the line at $140pp, and now this is the second CCV posted as taken back today. Inventory is slim out there so may just ride off into the sunset. I thought about a direct purchase to get a blue card, but the benefits really would not benefit me so much. The discount on annual passes is the only benefit with some appeal and yet new passes are not available for the forseeable future


----------



## Bearval

DisneyMomMom2018 said:


> How can they do that? Is it possible with resale ?


DVC changed the rules so that after they exercise their ROFR they could also change the UY.


----------



## Headless Horseman

Robin&Marion said:


> Similar thing happened to me with Poly last month when DVC drew the line at $140pp, and now this is the second CCV posted as taken back today. Inventory is slim out there so may just ride off into the sunset.


I wonder what the current line is on Poly. I'm starting to get nervous about my $147pp. It's a stripped contract though. Is Disney more or less likely to buy back stripped contracts, I'm assuming less?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Headless Horseman said:


> I wonder what the current line is on Poly. I'm starting to get nervous about my $147pp. It's a stripped contract though. Is Disney more or less likely to buy back stripped contracts, I'm assuming less?


All of the articles and podcasts I've seen and listened to on this say that the primary driver for Disney buying back is the price per point.  Every other factor such as stripped/loaded or UY are just speculation.  But sometimes, there seems to be no rhyme or reason behind Disney's ROFR strategy.


----------



## Nie0214

Paul Stupin said:


> Aren’t you a tad concerned about ROFR?? This seems to me like it has ROFR written all over it.


I just yesterday got my approval for 200 SSR @ $104. I was worried the whole time because prices seemed to go up after I submitted!


----------



## Crash8ART

Trying again at a slightly higher price per point.

Crash8ART---$120-$12695-100-BWV-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/21


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

I think I need a break from readin gthese posts.  I run high on the anxiety meter.  In the last few days, I've read basically, Disney is randomly taking loaded contracts, contracts they have never taken before, just got their budget approved and therefore will be buying everything the can get their hands on, are stalling ROFRs and Estoppels, and are deliberately not fixing IT issues to manage resale points.  PHEW. I sure hope the folks in the resale market are looking for other jobs as it looks like they will be unemployed in the next month or so.

In summary, I should give up on my contracts; stop reading the forums and be satisfied with the points I've had for 28 years becuase I just missed the boat on the entire resale program.


----------



## princesscinderella

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I think I need a break from readin gthese posts.  I run high on the anxiety meter.  In the last few days, I've read basically, Disney is randomly taking loaded contracts, contracts they have never taken before, just got their budget approved and therefore will be buying everything the can get their hands on, are stalling ROFRs and Estoppels, and are deliberately not fixing IT issues to manage resale points.  PHEW. I sure hope the folks in the resale market are looking for other jobs as it looks like they will be unemployed in the next month or so.
> 
> In summary, I should give up on my contracts; stop reading the forums and be satisfied with the points I've had for 28 years becuase I just missed the boat on the entire resale program.


My perspective on the resale DVC market is to get the best deal I can and the worst that can happen is Disney says “nope we want that one”. It makes the process longer if you get bought back and have to start over, however in the grand scheme of ownership a few months is no big deal.  The savings are totally worth it.  There’s always direct if you want it easy and quick but it comes at a cost. I know you have been on a roller coaster lately with your contracts.  I think you will be safe with ROFR with your OkW since it’s already extended and Disney I’m sure would rather buy ones that aren’t extended so they can repackage them as 2057 OKW too.  I appreciate your contribution to the board and your experience has helped other who lurk and don’t post too.


----------



## PearlyJoy

Crash8ART said:


> Trying again at a slightly higher price per point.
> 
> Crash8ART---$120-$12695-100-BWV-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/21


Wow, thats a great contract. Where did you find this one ? I have been looking for a 100 point Apr contract forever but never saw one


----------



## Emmsgug

Robin&Marion said:


> I feel your loss... literally, as I have been in a daze since they took my CCV earlier today. I feel somewhat better after my spouse sent me on a run to the liquor store. Cannot wait for the kids to go to bed


I’m sorry, I’m new, what were the specs of your CCV that was taken?


----------



## Crash8ART

PearlyJoy said:


> Wow, thats a great contract. Where did you find this one ? I have been looking for a 100 point Apr contract forever but never saw one


Fidelity, from my stalking they seem to have the best pricing on lower point Boardwalk.


----------



## PearlyJoy

Crash8ART said:


> Fidelity, from my stalking they seem to have the best pricing on lower point Boardwalk.


Great luck on that one !! congrats


----------



## Emmsgug

Paul Stupin said:


> Aren’t you a tad concerned about ROFR?? This seems to me like it has ROFR written all over it.
> 
> Sorry, I meant the CCV contract that was just taken. That said, considering that the taken contract was more per point than this, this could be a strong candidate for ROFR as well.


Always a possibility. I think the others had more points immediately, but then again I presume the people in the ROFR department must be high most of the time given the randomness of their take backs.
If they take it, I at least hope it will be quick so that I can fight another day.


----------



## Isles22

Isles22---$104-$17437-150-SSR-Sep-30/20, 270/21, 150/22- sent 3/10, passed 3/31

Updated to reflect buyer finding 150 unused 2020 points, then banking most of those into 2021 per my request.


----------



## EddieK76

Ugh still waiting.   Sent 3/15 and still waiting on SSR.  There was an issue with some numbers being transposed by the broker so they corrected that per Disney's request on 4/1 and still nothing.   This is so painful to just sit by and wait.

$102-$21,037-200SSR-SEP 0/20 235/21, 200/22 Sent 3/15 still waiting...


----------



## Crash8ART

Isles22 said:


> Isles22---$104-$17437-150-SSR-Sep-30/20, 270/21, 150/22- sent 3/10, passed 3/31
> 
> Updated to reflect buyer finding 150 unused 2020 points, then banking most of those into 2021 per my request.


That is a happy surprise.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Robin&Marion said:


> I feel your loss... literally, as I have been in a daze since they took my CCV earlier today. I feel somewhat better after my spouse sent me on a run to the liquor store. Cannot wait for the kids to go to bed


So sorry! I completely understand! I had Poly bought back at the end of January. Mine seemed to be the first to start all the recent buy backs at Poly, so it took me by complete surprise. My broker had never had one bought back before mine. It was my first attempt and was pretty discouraging.
But, now almost 3 months later, I’ve closed on VGF and am waiting on the membership and points to load. It also has banked points that I can’t wait to use!
All that to say, don’t give up! Brush yourself off and keep looking! It will be worth it in the end!


----------



## Amyeliza

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I think I need a break from reading these posts.  I run high on the anxiety meter.  In the last few days, I've read basically, Disney is randomly taking loaded contracts, contracts they have never taken before, just got their budget approved and therefore will be buying everything the can get their hands on, are stalling ROFRs and Estoppels, and are deliberately not fixing IT issues to manage resale points.  PHEW. I sure hope the folks in the resale market are looking for other jobs as it looks like they will be unemployed in the next month or so.
> 
> In summary, I should give up on my contracts; stop reading the forums and be satisfied with the points I've had for 28 years because I just missed the boat on the entire resale program.



This entire process has caused me so much anxiety.  I'm ashamed to admit that I backed out of two contracts due to impulse purchases since March  I guess that's why we have the 10 days.  I've doubted where I wanted to purchase, changed my mind a dozen times and finally ended up with what I'm pleased with.  Deleting the resales sites from my computer helped.  I was checking every half hour and makig myself nuts.

I'm so glad I'm in the ROFR process with my FINAL property and ready to enjoy my points in the coming months.


----------



## Robin&Marion

Emmsgug said:


> I’m sorry, I’m new, what were the specs of your CCV that was taken?


Here are mine:
Robin&Marion---$138-$21550-150-CCV@WL-Dec-152/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/7, taken 4/21


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Isles22 said:


> Isles22---$104-$17437-150-SSR-Sep-30/20, 270/21, 150/22- sent 3/10, passed 3/31
> 
> Updated to reflect buyer finding 150 unused 2020 points, then banking most of those into 2021 per my request.



That's a nice surprise find!  Strange as I don't know how you would lose them to start but nice.


----------



## Emmsgug

Robin&Marion said:


> Here are mine:
> Robin&Marion---$138-$21550-150-CCV@WL-Dec-152/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/7, taken 4/21


Ugh. I’m new to all of this, but that’s the pits. In your opinion, was it more desirable because it was loaded?


----------



## Paul Stupin

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I think I need a break from readin gthese posts.  I run high on the anxiety meter.  In the last few days, I've read basically, Disney is randomly taking loaded contracts, contracts they have never taken before, just got their budget approved and therefore will be buying everything the can get their hands on, are stalling ROFRs and Estoppels, and are deliberately not fixing IT issues to manage resale points.  PHEW. I sure hope the folks in the resale market are looking for other jobs as it looks like they will be unemployed in the next month or so.
> 
> In summary, I should give up on my contracts; stop reading the forums and be satisfied with the points I've had for 28 years becuase I just missed the boat on the entire resale program.


I don’t think Disney is a huge friend of the resale market, considering it’s their direct competition. Though their strategy might seem to us somewhat  opaque, whatever it is, it isn’t designed to benefit resale buyers.


----------



## lizzynorma

lizzynorma---$91.3-$21960-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 4/5, taken 4/21


pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> disneyrunner2009---$119-$13874-110-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/31
> 
> Chris_jarrett---$114-$21330-170-AKV-Feb-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/13, passed 4/1
> 
> Rebs007---$114-$25039-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 276/21, 200/22- sent 3/11, passed 4/1
> 
> DollFam---$115-$27717-220-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 3/14, passed 4/1
> 
> Dawg74---$112-$25839-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 3/13, passed 4/1
> 
> jlmarr---$115-$24850-210-AKV-Sep-0/20, 105/21, 210/22- sent 3/16, passed 4/5
> 
> ejm3211---$115-$20892-165-AKV-Apr-0/20, 330/21, 165/22, 165/23-Int'l Seller- sent 3/22, passed 4/12
> 
> stacyzerr---$115-$36885-300-AKV-Dec-0/20, 190/21, 300/22-Prorated 21 Dues- sent 3/22, passed 4/15
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$88-$18700-200-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-seller pays MF' 22- sent 3/5, passed 3/30
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> jswoodard---$145-$26235-175-BCV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 78/21, 350/22- sent 3/8, passed 4/2
> 
> gfarb27---$120-$39259-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/7
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> kastaine---$160-$42695-250-BLT-Feb-191/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 3/11, passed 3/31
> 
> wiltony---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 3/8, passed 4/1
> 
> MagicKreator---$160-$46063-270-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 540/21, 270/22- sent 3/8, passed 4/1
> 
> jscottnc---$155-$39720-250-BLT-Dec-0/19, 5/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 3/16, passed 4/5
> 
> GBBT7636---$157-$33635-200-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 253/21, 200/22- sent 3/23, passed 4/15
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> pangyal (Seller)---$115-$29165-250-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 250/22-INT'L SELLER- sent 3/12, passed 4/1
> 
> momoftwins---$132-$21636-150-BWV-Mar-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/15, passed 4/1
> 
> PearlJoy---$145-$4110-25-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23-Delayed closing in October- sent 3/7, passed 4/1
> 
> Sunnyore---$145-$11433-75-BWV-Aug-0/20, 1/21, 75/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/5
> 
> Markk1--$124-$43400-350-BWV-Dec-220/20, 350/21-350/22 sent 3/17, passed 4/5
> 
> WishUpon0909---$123.33-$20446-150-BWV-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/18, passed 4/8
> 
> gfarb27---$116-$44330-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 571/21, 350/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/12
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> Maleficent_Hades---$107-$27528.80-230-OKW-Dec-230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 3/12, passed 4/1
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> ddematteo29---$97-$16432-150-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 152/21, 150/22- sent 3/15, passed 4/8
> 
> hammer1995---$105-$6000-50-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/13
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> dkotsel---$145-$29657-190-PVB-Feb-0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 3/13, passed 4/1
> 
> Minniemoo15---$150-$25870-160-PVB-Feb-0/20, 316/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/12, passed 4/1
> 
> hbg1---$149-$32040-200-PVB-Feb-0/20, 232/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/1
> 
> Courtking12---$150-$56098-350-PVB-Aug-0/20, 694/21, 350/22- sent 3/12, passed 4/1
> 
> Jennyliztx---$143-$24633-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/5
> 
> vbmedic52---$141-$27148-185-PVB-Jun-0/20, 169/21, 185/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/7
> 
> whitters3---$155-$16598-100-PVB-Mar-57/20, 65/21, 100/22- sent 3/19 passed 4/12
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> Isles22---$104-$17437-150-SSR-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/10, passed 4/1
> 
> RapunzelRN---$111-$12006-100-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 3/11, passed 4/1
> 
> timff18---$110-$23100-210-SSR-Mar-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-INT'L SELLER- Seller pays closing/'21 MF- sent 3/10, passed 4/1
> 
> Lexxiefern---$114-$15143-120-SSR-Jun-0/20, 240/21, 120/22- sent 3/7, passed 4/1
> 
> RyanDisneyDad---$118-$19497-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/7, passed 4/1
> 
> allisonmw11---$100-$15533-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 3/18, passed 4/8
> 
> M:SpilotISTC12---$125-$5567-40-SSR-Dec-10/20, 20/21, 40/22, 40/23- sent 3/23, passed 4/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> GG23---$183-$19661-100-VGF-Mar-0/20, 195/21, 100/22- sent 3/6, passed 4/1
> 
> 
> MinnieSueB---$165-$17140-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller paying dues- sent 3/11, passed 4/1
> 
> Stw121191---$170-$21391-120-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 1/21, 120/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/7
> 
> BuzzyBelle---$173-$22490-130-VGF-Feb-0/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/8
> 
> macman123---$180-$24107-125-VGF-Aug-14/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/14
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> mollys_aunt---$120-$13361-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 3/12, passed 4/1
> 
> cp3uho---$104-$17100-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 119/21, 150/22- sent 3/10, passed 4/1
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Pxedstqn98---$140-$11873-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 116/21, 37/22-Closing 6/21- sent 3/17, passed 4/7
> 
> geneandamy---$148-$28234-175-CCV@WL-Dec-125/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/8
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22-seller pay dues- sent 3/17, passed 4/12
> 
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> OneTsp---$115-$25384-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 124/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/26
> 
> E2ME2---$125-$21788.50-160-AKV-Jun-0/20, 263/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/4
> 
> Rebs007---$108-$19221-160-AKV-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/9
> 
> starfrenzy---$125-$27356-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 391/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24
> 
> SMB418---$119-$20966-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/3
> 
> Lee Matthews---$120-$28991-220-AKL-Sep-106/20, 220/21, 220/22-seller pays 20'MF- sent 4/17
> 
> PearlyJoy---$112-$18573-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/16
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> matthewredrich---$90-$20670-200-AUL-Dec-73/20, 400/21, 200/22-Int'l Seller- sent 3/30
> 
> BayGirl22---$124-$22110-160-AUL-Oct-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/5
> 
> antib---$100-$14735-125-AUL-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 4/6
> 
> gfarb27---$95-$23922-220-AUL-Dec-0/19, 440/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 4/16
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> MissPixieDreamer---$151-$24491-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 255/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/16
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> nie0214---$163-$17630-100-BLT-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/24
> 
> mrmagpi---$180-$9910-50-BLT-Dec-42/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 3/26
> 
> Princesscinderella---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Intl Seller- sent 3/31
> 
> PearlyJoy---$153-$15930-100-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 4/1
> 
> tmendez2---$159-$34035-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 200/22- sent 4/2
> 
> ddubaynavarro---$155-$15500-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/2
> 
> emmymac17---$150-$25859-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/5
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> MegMoves---$140-$22771-150-BWV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/17
> 
> VdoesDisney--$133.5-$21874.5-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 139/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/26
> 
> Crash8ART---$116-$12445-100-BWV-Feb-0/20, 124/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/30
> 
> PrincessPam1665---$122-$27540-220-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/8
> 
> gfarb27---$125-$47428-350-BWV-Dec-0/19, 700/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 4/16
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> Saratoga Souris---$68-$16344-200-HH-Mar-6/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/25
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Max Jolicoeur---$127-$3875-25-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 3/12
> 
> Nangosix---$99-$10162-90-OKW-Aug-80/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 3/12
> 
> gfarb27---$100-$31000-310-OKW-Apr-0/20, 620/21, 310/22, 310/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/24
> 
> Parkfreak---$99-$23619-220-OKW-Mar-0/20, 233/21, 220/22-Seller Pays Closing- sent 3/30
> 
> npatellye---$90-$10501-100-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 91/21, 100/22- sent 4/16
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> 
> PearlyJoy---$108-$11903-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/1
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$108-$17211-150-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 186/21, 150/22- sent 4/6
> 
> guerrero5---$118-$23936-180-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 341/21, 180/22- sent 4/9
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> achikes24---$144.50-$22993-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 87/21, 150/22- sent 3/24
> 
> DingDang17---$152-$15681-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 79/22- sent 3/29
> 
> macman123---$142-$31990-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/7
> 
> AladdinJ---$144-$43200-300-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 300/22-Seller pays 50% closing cost- sent 4/13
> 
> kandlsutton---$175-$14265-75-PVB-Dec-75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 4/16
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> MisKaren1---$114-$13019-100-SSR-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/11
> 
> LottiesMommy---$110-$4607-35-SSR-Mar-0/20, 35/21, 35/22- sent 3/17
> 
> Jacec---$113-$31083-252-SSR-Mar-70/20, 252/21, 252/22, 262/23- sent 3/21
> 
> nie0214---$104-$22102-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 200/22- sent 3/26
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$112-$34988-300-SSR-Apr-0/20, 519/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/31
> 
> BeBopaSaurus---$114-$24977-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/6
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$114-$31689-255-SSR-Oct-0/19, 34/20, 510/21, 255/22- sent 4/7
> 
> Belle53---$104-$17411.50-150-SSR-Oct-120/20, 150/21, 150/22-Int'l seller- sent 4/9
> 
> tlm345---$120-$26192-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 320/21, 200/22- sent 4/14
> 
> NeoChaos---$110-$8300-65-SSR-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 65/22- sent 4/14
> 
> superlarz---$104-$17425-160-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 89/21, 160/22- sent 4/16
> 
> gfarb27---$105-$32000-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 153/20, 300/21, 300/22-Seller pays dues/closing- sent 4/17
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> gfarb27---$181-$38500-200-VGF-Dec-0/19, 283/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24
> 
> BigDaddyLaBouff---$165-$31826-180-VGF-Jun-0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 3/30
> 
> gfarb27---$175-$29882-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/13
> 
> Prince John Robin Hood---$169-$34597-200-VGF-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 4/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> max jolicoeur---$107-$17215-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 43/21, 150/22- sent 3/7
> 
> gfarb27---$95-$28500-270-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 518/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 4/1
> 
> awestbrook23---$106-$17548-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 125/21, 150/22- sent 4/2
> 
> Disneytrippin'---$110-$23663-195-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 195/21, 195/22- sent 4/6
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> GreyTami---$135-$11239-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/27
> 
> Robin&Marion---$138-$21550-150-CCV@WL-Dec-152/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/29
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> MICKIMINI---$65-$4515-50-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/13
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> Bina Mischka---$107-$22091-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 3/1, taken 3/29
> 
> Lee Matthews---$109-$24525-225-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 225/22- sent 3/18, taken 4/8
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> 
> gfarb27---$120-$26800-200-BCV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/4, taken 4/1
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> tmendez2---$147-$33650-230-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 230/23- sent 3/11, taken 3/31
> 
> achinforsomebacon---$143-$34585-225-BLT-Jun-160/20, 450/21, 225/22- sent 3/9, taken 3/31
> 
> Disneytrippin'---$152-$24320-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11, taken 3/31
> 
> gfarb27---$144-$46650-300-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/23, taken 4/10
> 
> gfarb27---$145-$54320-350-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 700/21, 350/22- sent 3/23, taken 4/14
> 
> lovethesun12---$145-$15745-100-BLT-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/25, taken 4/15
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> gfarb27---$103.33-$34195-300-BWV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/11, taken 4/2
> 
> PrincessPam1665---$117-$25220-210-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 3/15, taken 4/8
> 
> Culli---$113-$18322-150-BWV-Jun-62/20, 97/21, 150/22-Seller 1/2 MF 21 UY- sent 3/16, taken 4/9
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> lizzynorma---$91.3-$21960-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 4/5, taken 4/21
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> Alladinj---$133-$40840-300-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 300/22- sent 3/3, taken 4/1
> 
> aladdinj---$134-$21100-150-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 3/17, taken 4/8
> 
> 
> *SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> I don’t think Disney is a huge friend of the resale market, considering it’s their direct competition. Though their strategy might seem to us somewhat  opaque, whatever it is, it isn’t designed to benefit resale buyers.


Wouldn't it be easier to get their corporate lawyers to find a way to just stop it rather than drag people through so much misery?


----------



## VdoesDisney

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to get their corporate lawyers to find a way to just stop it rather than drag people through so much misery?


I may be wrong but I don’t think they can stop it, it’s technically a real estate transaction, they can’t prevent owners from selling their contracts, they could exercise ROFR on every transaction but that doesn’t seem realistic.


----------



## Robin&Marion

Emmsgug said:


> Ugh. I’m new to all of this, but that’s the pits. In your opinion, was it more desirable because it was loaded?


This is the first instance of CCR ROFR I am aware of.  I believe Riviera is tainted by resale restrictions which makes the prior DVC offering of CCR mor attractive, so CCR being sold out now coupled with continued preference for CCR over Riviera due to resale restrictions necessitated DVC exercising ROFR. As noted there are still incentives for direct CCR purchase so DVC needs to meet that demand.
This perspective was brought to you as a summary of excellent insight from forum members, as well as a Chilean Sauvignon Blanc (credit where credit is due )


----------



## poofyo101

Maybe they cannot foreclose on points right now due to covid ?


----------



## JETSDAD

poofyo101 said:


> Maybe they cannot foreclose on points right now due to covid ?


Plenty of foreclosures going on.


----------



## poofyo101

JETSDAD said:


> Plenty of foreclosures going on.


well there goes that theory


----------



## Robin&Marion

poofyo101 said:


> Maybe they cannot foreclose on points right now due to covid ?



agreed. Look at the Orange County register and there are plenty of DVC foreclosures being processed during these difficult times


----------



## npatellye

Paul Stupin said:


> I don’t think Disney is a huge friend of the resale market, considering it’s their direct competition. Though their strategy might seem to us somewhat  opaque, whatever it is, it isn’t designed to benefit resale buyers.


I wonder how many people will get tired of things being taken in ROFR and end up buying direct versus how many people get tired of things being taken in ROFR and decide to not buy at all.


----------



## michael730

Robin&Marion said:


> agreed. Look at the Orange County register and there are plenty of DVC foreclosures being processed during these difficult times


How can you tell which ones are foreclosures if you don’t mind me asking? Is there a way to filter that? Sad times


----------



## MinnieSueB

Robin&Marion said:


> This is the first instance of CCR ROFR I am aware of.  I believe Riviera is tainted by resale restrictions which makes the prior DVC offering of CCR mor attractive, so CCR being sold out now coupled with continued preference for CCR over Riviera due to resale restrictions necessitated DVC exercising ROFR. As noted there are still incentives for direct CCR purchase so DVC needs to meet that demand.
> This perspective was brought to you as a summary of excellent insight from forum members, as well as a Chilean Sauvignon Blanc (credit where credit is due )


Guides are not telling potential direct buyers about restrictions.  Was there 2 weeks ago at Riviera & my friend is seriously looking at buying direct at Riviera and took the tour & "the talk"  & guide has yet to mention the restriction to her.


----------



## Robin&Marion

npatellye said:


> I wonder how many people will get tired of things being taken in ROFR and end up buying direct versus how many people get tired of things being taken in ROFR and decide to not buy at all.



I am grappling with that decision. I may engage DVC to get a firm costing for direct purchase. That said, for me it is a leap of faith that direct purchase now will future-proof any changes to benefits. We have seen requirements for blue card increase in recent years, although from my perspective the benefits are not commensurate with the increases. If I cannot defend a decison to purchase direct or resale from an economical perspective (and resale is always more economical yet increasingly challenging)  I may just burn my money elsewhere.


----------



## GreyTami

Robin&Marion said:


> Robin&Marion---$138-$21550-150-CCV@WL-Dec-152/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/7, taken 4/21
> (Updated sent date; found out paperwork caused a delay)
> 
> This really caught me by surprise! Would anyone else have been surprised?


Uh oh, I am at that same price with fewer points, not looking good for me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to get their corporate lawyers to find a way to just stop it rather than drag people through so much misery?



Prevent selling a deeded real estate interest?  That would be an interesting argument for a lawyer to try and make.  However, it's allowed per the POS and really it would be a pretty tough sell to now allow an interest to be sold.  Resale is about savings and not really miserable.


----------



## npatellye

lizzynorma said:


> lizzynorma---$91.3-$21960-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 4/5, taken 4/21


Oh man, this doesn’t bode well for me at all.  Hopefully they take mine quickly.


----------



## npatellye

Robin&Marion said:


> I am grappling with that decision. I may engage DVC to get a firm costing for direct purchase. That said, for me it is a leap of faith that direct purchase now will future-proof any changes to benefits. We have seen requirements for blue card increase in recent years, although from my perspective the benefits are not commensurate with the increases. If I cannot defend a decison to purchase direct or resale from an economical perspective (and resale is always more economical yet increasingly challenging)  I may just burn my money elsewhere.


Exactly. I’m trying to add on points unexpectedly via resale but I can’t justify adding them on direct when I’m only looking at 2042 (because I only need the extra points for 15-20 years max). If they take the one in ROFR, then I’ll find something else to do for our extra trips.


----------



## Sandisw

MinnieSueB said:


> Guides are not telling potential direct buyers about restrictions.  Was there 2 weeks ago at Riviera & my friend is seriously looking at buying direct at Riviera and took the tour & "the talk"  & guide has yet to mention the restriction to her.



Not sure I agree it’s up to the guide to mention everything including that if not asked, but when you buy, there is a document that you sign that specifically spells it out so there is no way one can buy without knowing it.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

npatellye said:


> Exactly. I’m trying to add on points unexpectedly via resale but I can’t justify adding them on direct when I’m only looking at 2042 (because I only need the extra points for 15-20 years max). If they take the one in ROFR, then I’ll find something else to do for our extra trips.


All I want is a 2057 at OKW.  It's been a roller coaster day.  WHEN you can find one, it's been bought anywhere from minutes to an hour before - literally within minutes of it being posted.  There are a few (3) posted amongst the sites - all by flakes that don't repsond to full price (and higher ) offers.  I think they must be fake ads.  It's exhausting because most sites don't make it easy to determine if OKW is a 2042 or 2057 without digging through each ad. 
But I cannot justify paying Disney $165/pt.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Amyeliza said:


> This entire process has caused me so much anxiety.  I'm ashamed to admit that I backed out of two contracts due to impulse purchases since March  I guess that's why we have the 10 days.  I've doubted where I wanted to purchase, changed my mind a dozen times and finally ended up with what I'm pleased with.  Deleting the resales sites from my computer helped.  I was checking every half hour and makig myself nuts.
> 
> I'm so glad I'm in the ROFR process with my FINAL property and ready to enjoy my points in the coming months.



The ROFR wait is taking its toll.  Each day is eeking by ever so slowly with no guarantee it will be 30 days or that they will, in fact, pass.


----------



## Paul Stupin

npatellye said:


> I wonder how many people will get tired of things being taken in ROFR and end up buying direct versus how many people get tired of things being taken in ROFR and decide to not buy at all.


I don‘t think Disney cares if people get tired of ROFR and don’t buy at all. They don’t make any money on resale anyway. But I bought some CCV direct just recently because I could not find any contracts with my UY on any of the resale sites, felt like I needed more points, and did not want to wait months and months for the right contracts to show up. The dwindling supply out there is an issue.


----------



## nangosix

ILoveMyDVC said:


> The ROFR wait is taking its toll.  Each day is eeking by ever so slowly with no guarantee it will be 30 days or that they will, in fact, pass.


I couldn’t agree more! We are waiting on three. One (OKW)  since 3/12... that’s 41 days today and nothing so far. The second is AKV which is now at 23 days and last BWV that’s early on though at 13 days. We would just like the answer. I’m tired of patiently waiting. I think each passing day pushes us closer to direct Riviera... but absolutely can’t do that unless all three are taken. The wait though for the 41 days has been challenging and frustrating. If they’re going to take it then just take it! The ROFR does not need to function like the current membership service phone line with a never ending wait.


----------



## EddieK76

There still is benefit to Disney for resale.   If a new member purchases they are A.) More likely to go to WDW and spend money on food and tickets than a stale member that has the intention to sell.  B.) Disney isn't "losing" money on the perks to resale that they do to direct.   Yes, I am using "losing" very loosely.


----------



## MegMoves

EddieK76 said:


> Ugh still waiting.   Sent 3/15 and still waiting on SSR.  There was an issue with some numbers being transposed by the broker so they corrected that per Disney's request on 4/1 and still nothing.   This is so painful to just sit by and wait.
> 
> $102-$21,037-200SSR-SEP 0/20 235/21, 200/22 Sent 3/15 still waiting...


That sounds strikingly similar to my story.  May I ask what brokerage company?


----------



## MegMoves

Robin&Marion said:


> agreed. Look at the Orange County register and there are plenty of DVC foreclosures being processed during these difficult times


What happens to the foreclosures?  Are they sold by brokers or reclaimed by Disney?


----------



## Ginamarie

MegMoves said:


> What happens to the foreclosures?  Are they sold by brokers or reclaimed by Disney?


It’s just like any foreclosure market- the buyer can try to fix the deficit. If not, the court will allow the contract to sell either back to Disney or to a third party at auction.


----------



## emmymac17

emmymac17---$150-$25859-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/6, taken 4/22 
Doesn't feel too surprising based on trends we've seen on this board. Oh well - onto plan B


----------



## Ginamarie

emmymac17 said:


> emmymac17---$150-$25859-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/6, taken 4/22
> Doesn't feel too surprising based on trends we've seen on this board. Oh well - onto plan B


Darn- that would have been a good deal with the double points!


----------



## Nie0214

EddieK76 said:


> There still is benefit to Disney for resale.   If a new member purchases they are A.) More likely to go to WDW and spend money on food and tickets than a stale member that has the intention to sell.  B.) Disney isn't "losing" money on the perks to resale that they do to direct.   Yes, I am using "losing" very loosely.


Right? I’m sure Disney has the data on how much we spent before becoming DVC and after.  They are doing okay despite our buying resale.


----------



## emmymac17

Ginamarie said:


> Darn- that would have been a good deal with the double points!


 Right? I guess too good a deal for Disney. Was hoping it would slip through


----------



## MinnieSueB

Sandisw said:


> Not sure I agree it’s up to the guide to mention everything including that if not asked, but when you buy, there is a document that you sign that specifically spells it out so there is no way one can buy without knowing it.


Yep!  My husband is BIG on actually READING what you are getting ready to sign.  She wouldn't even know about the restriction if I hadn't told her.  Just thought it was sad, but he is trying to make the sale.  This is what gives "sales people" a bad name.  As the saying goes - BUYER BEWARE!


----------



## Sandisw

MinnieSueB said:


> Yep!  My husband is BIG on actually READING what you are getting ready to sign.  She wouldn't even know about the restriction if I hadn't told her.  Just thought it was sad, but he is trying to make the sale.  This is what gives "sales people" a bad name.  As the saying goes - BUYER BEWARE!



Definitely need to understand the product because there is a lot more to it than what a guide is going to share during a sale.

Just saying that even with guides not bringing it up, DVD does not let a buyer buy without highlighting it in a one page document that gets signed on top of the contract.


----------



## princesscinderella

emmymac17 said:


> emmymac17---$150-$25859-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/6, taken 4/22
> Doesn't feel too surprising based on trends we've seen on this board. Oh well - onto plan B


So sorry to hear . BLT has stayed in the buy back seat consistently in the last three months I was hoping it would slow down for everyone.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

EddieK76 said:


> There still is benefit to Disney for resale.   If a new member purchases they are A.) More likely to go to WDW and spend money on food and tickets than a stale member that has the intention to sell.  B.) Disney isn't "losing" money on the perks to resale that they do to direct.   Yes, I am using "losing" very loosely.



I agree!  Seeing some of the contracts, some members haven't gone in a few years. I doubt they are buying mroe "club" merchandise or taking multiple trips per year.


----------



## Jennyliztx

Sandisw said:


> While both buyer and seller are encouraged to send back within a timely manner, there is nothing that can prevent either from taking longer.
> 
> If the seller doesn’t get them back by the closing date, a buyer has the right to cancel the contract and get deposit back.
> 
> Most often, the delay is because of getting the documents notarized, or securing pay off founds if selling at a loss


Oh wow.  I wish I had known that before I wired the funds right away.  I’m used to typical home purchases where everyone is very eager to sign and close.


----------



## birchtree95

Emmsgug said:


> Ugh. I’m new to all of this, but that’s the pits. In your opinion, was it more desirable because it was loaded?


"That's the pits"...

LOL!

I Haven't heard or seen that phrase in over 20 years! Brought me a big smile!


----------



## GreyTami

I feel bad posting this 

GreyTami---$135-$11239-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22


----------



## 808blessing

Crash always gets those Boardwalk deals! I got mine thru text alerts. It is higher pp but maybe I will be spared this way. That’s what I tell my bank account.


----------



## Paul Stupin

EddieK76 said:


> There still is benefit to Disney for resale.   If a new member purchases they are A.) More likely to go to WDW and spend money on food and tickets than a stale member that has the intention to sell.  B.) Disney isn't "losing" money on the perks to resale that they do to direct.   Yes, I am using "losing" very loosely.


Not sure I buy the reasoning. The amount of extra money Disney makes off of new resale DVC members probably isn’t as much as what they can make if they drive new customers to buy direct by a) making the resale process drawn out and somewhat unpleasant and b) a healthy ROFR program which over time limits availability on the best deals and makes resale a less attractive option. 
The cost of member perks is too low to make a difference, especially now.


----------



## Paul Stupin

GreyTami said:


> I feel bad posting this
> 
> GreyTami---$135-$11239-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22


Congrats, especially in this environment! You definitely avoided yesterday’s unpleasant CCV ROFR surprise. Where did you find the contract? It’s rare to see a small size contract priced so low. Someone is trying to sell a 50 point CCV out there for $177! For that amount I’d consider buying direct.


----------



## pepr1800

pepr1800---$160-$17387-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 4/19

Hi everybody! This is my 3rd contract this year. The other two passed so I am keeping my fingers crossed for this one!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

GreyTami said:


> I feel bad posting this
> 
> GreyTami---$135-$11239-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22


Congrats! What a great price! There really is no rhyme or reason behind Disney’s buy back strategy


----------



## michael730

GreyTami said:


> I feel bad posting this
> 
> GreyTami---$135-$11239-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22


Don’t feel bad about posting this awesome deal.
These boards are meant to be a way to support each other and be happy for one another when one gets a contract through! These boards should be nothing but support and happiness for something like this! Anyone who would respond with something negative out of jealousy should check themselves. Everyone knows the ROFR process is definitely random in part and there’s no rhyme or reason for it. It’s not personal! Anyways congrats!!


----------



## michael730




----------



## EddieK76

How many times would you all contact your broker for updates on ROFR?  I'm on week 5 and 3 days . I've messaged them 2 times for an update but really haven't gotten anything back in concrete other than "I'll reach out to them"


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlyJoy---$153-$15930-100-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 4/1,  taken 4/21

This is the first for me   oh the pain   the AKLs are possibly going to have the same fate  

This is going to be a long road


----------



## matthewredrich

EddieK76 said:


> How many times would you all contact your broker for updates on ROFR?  I'm on week 5 and 3 days . I've messaged them 2 times for an update but really haven't gotten anything back in concrete other than "I'll reach out to them"


At least once a week once you’re past 22 or so days since that’s roughly average. I usually try and be extra kind and proactively thankful for their time.


----------



## Crash8ART

808blessing said:


> Crash always gets those Boardwalk deals! I got mine thru text alerts. It is higher pp but maybe I will be spared this way. That’s what I tell my bank account.


Could be luck or it could be an obsessive compulsive behavior to check all of the resale websites every 10 minutes.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

PearlyJoy said:


> PearlyJoy---$153-$15930-100-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 4/1,  taken 4/21
> 
> This is the first for me, but I expect more to be taken that I have in ROFR


Hopefully not the OKW E as we both have the same price per point. LOL


----------



## PearlyJoy

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Hopefully not the OKW E as we both have the same price per point. LOL


My Agent for BLT called me personally, he is great and I have a good relationship with him. As soon as I saw him calling me, I knew why he was calling.
There hasn't been any communication for the OKW broker yet (different from BLT), I have sent a text message to see if they heard anything. I take it that you haven't heard anything about your OKW either? Good luck to both of us


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

PearlyJoy said:


> My Agent for BLT called me personally, he is great and I have a good relationship with him. As soon as I saw him calling me, I knew why he was calling.
> There hasn't been any communication for the OKW broker yet (different from BLT), I have sent a text message to see if they heard anything. I take it that you haven't heard anything about your OKW either? Good luck to both of us


I am 5 days after you so nothing yet.   You are my canary.   Looks like they are up to the 29th.


----------



## ParkHoppers

ParkHoppers —$105-$23010-220-SSR-AUG-0/20,220/2021,220/2022,220/2023-sent 3/29, passed 4/22


----------



## Matt p

Matt p---$120-$21291-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23-International seller- sent 4/22

First attempt buying DVC, been watching boards for a couple years getting lots of great info, and been trying to convince myself (and wife) to pull the trigger. Crossing fingers it goes through rofr. In-laws bought CCV a couple years ago while on cruise. Love it there, especially Geyser Point. Hoping to have another great place to stay at AKL.


----------



## GreyTami

Paul Stupin said:


> Congrats, especially in this environment! You definitely avoided yesterday’s unpleasant CCV ROFR surprise. Where did you find the contract? It’s rare to see a small size contract priced so low. Someone is trying to sell a 50 point CCV out there for $177! For that amount I’d consider buying direct.


Resale Experts.  My exact thoughts “if this doesn’t pass I will just buy 50 direct!”


----------



## Amyeliza

Paul Stupin said:


> I don‘t think Disney cares if people get tired of ROFR and don’t buy at all. They don’t make any money on resale anyway. But I bought some CCV direct just recently because I could not find any contracts with my UY on any of the resale sites, felt like I needed more points, and did not want to wait months and months for the right contracts to show up. The dwindling supply out there is an issue.


Agreed.  An they have no motiviation to have new memberships created or have points loaded in a timely manner.  They make buying direct so much easier.  Unfortunately, direct is not in my budget.


----------



## Emmsgug

GreyTami said:


> I feel bad posting this
> 
> GreyTami---$135-$11239-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22


This is fabulous. I’ve been girding myself since yesterday when I heard they were taking CCV at a higher price per point than mine was submitted....but this is lower than even mine. So I will continue with the Hopium and keep everything that’s appropriate crossed that my contract slips through unnoticed.


----------



## PearlyJoy

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I am 5 days after you so nothing yet.   You are my canary.   Looks like they are up to the 29th.


ooohhh  I hope I pave a good path for you   I haven't heard anything yet about OKW (E)..  Both BLT and OKW(E) were sent on the same day.


----------



## VdoesDisney

Crash8ART said:


> Could be luck or it could be an obsessive compulsive behavior to check all of the resale websites every 10 minutes.


I don’t know how you do it, I refresh every hour or so and have yet to find any of the deals you are getting, the one time I saw a deal for BWV on Fidelity and submitted an offer the agent didn’t  get back to me for a whole week, you must have some secrets you are not sharing lol


----------



## Emmsgug

birchtree95 said:


> "That's the pits"...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I Haven't heard or seen that phrase in over 20 years! Brought me a big smile!


I have been told on occasion that I am an old soul sashaying through life.


----------



## RanDIZ

Emmsgug said:


> This is fabulous. I’ve been girding myself since yesterday when I heard they were taking CCV at a higher price per point than mine was submitted....but this is lower than even mine. So I will continue with the Hopium and keep everything that’s appropriate crossed that my contract slips through unnoticed.



I thought under $140 was risky for ROFR but you never know.


----------



## Emmsgug

RanDIZ said:


> I thought under $140 was risky for ROFR but you never know.


I’m new to all this....I wanted BLT and saw them all being taken and then was consistently seeing in my lurking that CCV was not being taken....and because Murphy  knows where i live, the day my contract gets submitted is the day two folks’ contracts were taken.

so if It happens,I hope it happens quickly so I can live to fight another day.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Certainly feels like prices are up, listings are down and Disney is taking back way more contracts.


----------



## Paul Stupin

pepr1800 said:


> pepr1800---$160-$17387-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 4/19
> 
> Hi everybody! This is my 3rd contract this year. The other two passed so I am keeping my fingers crossed for this one!


I think it will pass! Good points too!


----------



## princesscinderella

I’m really hoping to hear about my BLT tomorrow . My last few were taken in about two weeks so I feel like no news is good news.


----------



## Courtking12

DisneyFanatics6 said:


> Looking at buying Polynesian contract.  Anyone signed any contracts recently in the $140-150s/point that got taken by Disney by ROFR or passed?  Trying to figure out what price point I will need to offer.  Thanks!


Ours passed ROFR on 4/1 at the Poly for 150 a point. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## matthewredrich

matthewredrich said:


> matthewredrich---$90-$20670-200-AUL-Dec-73/20, 400/21, 200/22-Int'l Seller- sent 3/30


Woo hoo! Just heard from our escrow agent. Disney is working late tonight. They received the waiver at 4:51 HST (10:51 EDT)

matthewredrich---$90-$20670-200-AUL-Dec-73/20, 400/21, 200/22-Int’l Seller, seller pays 2020 MF- sent 3/30, passed 4/22


----------



## HIRyeDVC

matthewredrich said:


> Woo hoo! Just heard from our escrow agent. Disney is working late tonight. They received the waiver at 4:51 HST (10:51 EDT)
> 
> matthewredrich---$90-$20670-200-AUL-Dec-73/20, 400/21, 200/22-Int’l Seller, seller pays 2020 MF- sent 3/30, passed 4/22


Congratulations! $90pp. What a steal! I gotta add me some Aulani resale points at that price!


----------



## shanelle3

Shanelle3---$116-$20511-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/21


Fingers crossed


----------



## EddieK76

Woohoo we passed!

$102-$21,037-200SSR-SEP 0/20 235/21, 200/22 Sent 3/15 Addendum Sent 4/1 Passed 4/22

I'm beyond excited!


----------



## Ginamarie

VdoesDisney said:


> I don’t know how you do it, I refresh every hour or so and have yet to find any of the deals you are getting, the one time I saw a deal for BWV on Fidelity and submitted an offer the agent didn’t  get back to me for a whole week, you must have some secrets you are not sharing lol


Fidelity has always been slow for me.  By the time the agent gets an answer on anything I’ve moved onto something else half the time!


----------



## npatellye

Ginamarie said:


> Fidelity has always been slow for me.  By the time the agent gets an answer on anything I’ve moved onto something else half the time!


I’ve been lucky with Fidelity, though I’ve only made two offers. The agent responded to me same day for one and in less than 24 hours for the other. One is the OKW one I posted here. The other was one we opted to pass on at $140/point because it was more than we were willing to pay for RIV resale (to go along with our RIV direct).


----------



## nangosix

Nangosix---$117.50-$18888.00-160-AKV-Mar-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/30 -passed 4/23


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

nangosix said:


> Nangosix---$117.50-$18888.00-160-AKV-Mar-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/30 -passed 4/22


Congratulations!!


----------



## ronw

Given the ROFR activity I was a little worried but got the news I passed today!
ronw---$120-$25712-200-BWV-Aug-0/20, 124/21, 200/22 - sent 3/30 -passed 4/23


----------



## VdoesDisney

ronw said:


> Given the ROFR activity I was a little worried but got the news I passed today!
> ronw---$120-$25712-200-BWV-Aug-0/20, 124/21, 200/22 - sent 3/30 -passed 4/23


Congrats!! Great price too!


----------



## Huxknits

Isles22 said:


> Isles22---$104-$17437-150-SSR-Sep-30/20, 270/21, 150/22- sent 3/10, passed 3/31
> 
> Updated to reflect buyer finding 150 unused 2020 points, then banking most of those into 2021 per my request.


Have you gotten through estoppel yet? We had a similar situation, seller told us they had 149 points on our SSR contract (160pt contract) from last year that they banked for us and we signed an addendum for this because we did agree to pay a 500 of maintenance fees for this (honestly I realize we probably didn’t have to but I didn’t want them to walk over it especially because prices were rising). But we are still waiting on estoppel - passed ROFR on 3/29


----------



## PearlyJoy

princesscinderella said:


> I’m really hoping to hear about my BLT tomorrow . My last few were taken in about two weeks so I feel like no news is good news.


Yours will go through this time. It seems like they send the bad news much faster. So no news indeed should be good news


----------



## Dena1972

Dena1972---$98-$27357-250-OKW-Apr-250/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 4/9


----------



## Dena1972

First time attempting DVC,hoping things go well


----------



## Dis87ney

Dis87ney---$114-$24159-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 87/21, 200/22- sent 4/23

First time DVC purchase...crossing our fingers!!


----------



## PrincessPam1665

ronw said:


> Given the ROFR activity I was a little worried but got the news I passed today!
> ronw---$120-$25712-200-BWV-Aug-0/20, 124/21, 200/22 - sent 3/30 -passed 4/23


 What a great news! Congrats! 
I’m waiting ROFR on a similar contract at BWV 122$ pp. you give me hope!!


----------



## nangosix

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you!


----------



## Lakesideturtle

Happy Friday All!
Diving into DVC....Excited to join the family! $92 $28,520-310-OKW-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 310/22 - sent 4/9. Keeping my fingers crossed. With prices up, who knows what Disney will do.


----------



## Lakesideturtle

---$92-$28520-310-OKW-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 310/22 - sent 4/9.

The right format....


----------



## kenyoncad

Giving CCV another shot... not as good a deal as our last one, but hoping this one goes thru.  

Kenyoncad---$148-$27712-175-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 137/20, 134/21, 175/22- sent 4/23


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Dena1972 said:


> First time attempting DVC,hoping things go well


Good luck!!


----------



## DisTime25

DisTime25---$125-$22524-160-AKV-Dec-276/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/9


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Dis87ney said:


> Dis87ney---$114-$24159-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 87/21, 200/22- sent 4/23
> 
> First time DVC purchase...crossing our fingers!!


Good luck!


----------



## hbg1

Huxknits said:


> Have you gotten through estoppel yet? We had a similar situation, seller told us they had 149 points on our SSR contract (160pt contract) from last year that they banked for us and we signed an addendum for this because we did agree to pay a 500 of maintenance fees for this (honestly I realize we probably didn’t have to but I didn’t want them to walk over it especially because prices were rising). But we are still waiting on estoppel - passed ROFR on 3/29



I'm still waiting for more information on estoppel and closing documents as well. I emailed last week and was told I should have closing docs at the end of this week but it's been crickets.
Passed ROFR on April 1


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

hbg1 said:


> I'm still waiting for more information on estoppel and closing documents as well. I emailed last week and was told I should have closing docs at the end of this week but it's been crickets.
> Passed ROFR on April 1



Weird. We heard on March 31 about passing ROFR, after I contacted dvcresalemarket. We have been notified that we are closed and waiting on the deed and Disney. Who did was your broker?


----------



## hbg1

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Weird. We heard on March 31 about passing ROFR, after I contacted dvcresalemarket. We have been notified that we are closed and waiting on the deed and Disney. Who did was your broker?



Same as yours, maybe some estoppels take longer for different resorts?
I'll chase it next week.


----------



## Huxknits

hbg1 said:


> I'm still waiting for more information on estoppel and closing documents as well. I emailed last week and was told I should have closing docs at the end of this week but it's been crickets.
> Passed ROFR on April 1


Interesting, I’m glad I’m not completely alone in this seeming like it’s taking forever. I was starting to get worried that something was wrong. Hopefully next week!


----------



## npatellye

If they take a contract via ROFR, is it usually decided quickly or does it take the full 30-45 days?

I’m trying to decide if I’ll be able to know in time to buy a direct add on with the $8 off by May 12th.


----------



## princesscinderella

npatellye said:


> If they take a contract via ROFR, is it usually decided quickly or does it take the full 30-45 days?
> 
> I’m trying to decide if I’ll be able to know in time to buy a direct add on with the $8 off by May 12th.


It might be cutting it close but with my BLT that were bought back we knew in about 15-20 days.  You could always start your contract on the 12th with the discount and then decide to back out during the 10 day period that’s given to change your mind.  So you would almost have the full 30 days.


----------



## npatellye

princesscinderella said:


> It might be cutting it close but with my BLT that were bought back we knew in about 15-20 days.  You could always start your contract on the 12th with the discount and then decide to back out during the 10 day period that’s given to change your mind.  So you would almost have the full 30 days.


Oh good idea! I think that may be what we do. Thank you!

I’m sorry your BLT was bought back, though.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

npatellye said:


> If they take a contract via ROFR, is it usually decided quickly or does it take the full 30-45 days?
> 
> I’m trying to decide if I’ll be able to know in time to buy a direct add on with the $8 off by May 12th.


While it’s unusual for Disney to take more than 30-45 days, the actual wording on the original contract says DVD has until your closing date, which could exceed that. Do you remember what your current purchasing contract says?


----------



## DisneyMom_3

npatellye said:


> Oh good idea! I think that may be what we do. Thank you!
> 
> I’m sorry your BLT was bought back, though.


I think you can also say you are the fence and they will start a quote for you that can hold the discount for a little longer. They offered to do this for me for Riviera. I told them I couldn’t decide between SSR and Riviera. 
My VGF resale ended up making it through ROFR (I had had 2 previous attempts taken), so I didn’t pursue direct.


----------



## npatellye

HIRyeDVC said:


> While it’s unusual for Disney to take more than 30-45 days, the actual wording on the original contract says DVD has until your closing date, which could exceed that. Do you remember what your current purchasing contract says?


I am glad you told me that! I wasn’t aware it could take until the closing date because I had already asked the person who sent the contract (not the agent I dealt with but someone else) via email why the closing date (close in ___ days) was blank. I haven’t yet received a response. My plan is to give it until tomorrow for a response and then, if I still don’t hear back, to send out a letter of recession since I’m still in the recission period until Monday.

All it says about ROFR is:
“5. RIGHT OF FIRST REFUSAL (ROFR): The Broker has informed both Seller and Buyer that the Resort Developer can waive their ROFR and allow this sale to proceed.....”


----------



## HIRyeDVC

npatellye said:


> I am glad you told me that! I wasn’t aware it could take until the closing date because I had already asked the person who sent the contract (not the agent I dealt with but someone else) via email why the closing date (close in ___ days) was blank. I haven’t yet received a response. My plan is to give it until tomorrow for a response and then, if I still don’t hear back, to send out a letter of recession since I’m still in the recission period until Monday.
> 
> All it says about ROFR is:
> “5. RIGHT OF FIRST REFUSAL (ROFR): The Broker has informed both Seller and Buyer that the Resort Developer can waive their ROFR and allow this sale to proceed.....”


That’s weird. Your resale contract should have a close by date. Who is your broker if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## npatellye

HIRyeDVC said:


> That’s weird. Your resale contract should have a close by date. Who is your broker if you don’t mind me asking?


It is weird and I thought so, too. But we didn’t want to hold anything up (or have the sellers change their minds) and figured we would just email the person sending the contract directly, which we did three days after we received the signed contract.

We are going through Fidelity. I don’t know if they just forgot to include it or what.


----------



## Paul Stupin

npatellye said:


> I am glad you told me that! I wasn’t aware it could take until the closing date because I had already asked the person who sent the contract (not the agent I dealt with but someone else) via email why the closing date (close in ___ days) was blank. I haven’t yet received a response. My plan is to give it until tomorrow for a response and then, if I still don’t hear back, to send out a letter of recession since I’m still in the recission period until Monday.
> 
> All it says about ROFR is:
> “5. RIGHT OF FIRST REFUSAL (ROFR): The Broker has informed both Seller and Buyer that the Resort Developer can waive their ROFR and allow this sale to proceed.....”


I just bought a resale for CCV and the closing date was also left blank. I called and they gave me the date, which was in early July. Regarding ROFR and your closing date, you will not be able to close on the contract until you pass ROFR. If you haven’t heard by your closing date (highly unlikely), the title company and realtor will not allow you to close.


----------



## npatellye

Paul Stupin said:


> I just bought a resale for CCV and the closing date was also left blank. I called and they gave me the date, which was in early July. Regarding ROFR and your closing date, you will not be able to close on the contract until you pass ROFR. If you haven’t heard by your closing date (highly unlikely), the title company and realtor will not allow you to close.


Thank you! Hopefully they let me know the closing date soon.


----------



## Paul Stupin

npatellye said:


> Thank you! Hopefully they let me know the closing date soon.


The closing typically happens 2-3 weeks after you pass ROFR, once the title company receives the estoppel from Disney. But nothing will happen until you pass ROFR, no matter what closing date they tell you.


----------



## npatellye

Paul Stupin said:


> The closing typically happens 2-3 weeks after you pass ROFR, once the title company receives the estoppel from Disney. But nothing will happen until you pass ROFR, no matter what closing date they tell you.


Thank you!


----------



## Dena1972

Mine was sent to Disney for ROFR on 4/9 and the closing date on my contract is 6/18 that would be great but I doubt that’s going to happen that quick.. if i pass.


----------



## Divaofdisney

So I now have a direct buy with Riviera and just closed on OKW resale- when Disney sends me the new activation code- will I need to create another new DVC account or is there a way to simply add that contract to my existing account? I am confused how this part works.


----------



## nangosix

Divaofdisney said:


> So I now have a direct buy with Riviera and just closed on OKW resale- when Disney sends me the new activation code- will I need to create another new DVC account or is there a way to simply add that contract to my existing account? I am confused how this part works.


As long as it’s the same use year, it should be under the same account.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Dena1972 said:


> Mine was sent to Disney for ROFR on 4/9 and the closing date on my contract is 6/18 that would be great but I doubt that’s going to happen that quick.. if i pass.


You never know! Mine passed in about 20 days and I received the closing docs 2 days later! I closed 2 weeks after that, so it was only 5 1/2 weeks from offer to close. 
Hopefully, yours will be as quick. Sending you a little pixie dust...


----------



## Disneytrippin'

HIRyeDVC said:


> While it’s unusual for Disney to take more than 30-45 days, the actual wording on the original contract says DVD has until your closing date, which could exceed that. Do you remember what your current purchasing contract says?


Geez, I hope not. My closing date is September 27th. Can you imagine waiting that long for ROFR when we can barely wait past weeks.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> I just bought a resale for CCV and the closing date was also left blank. I called and they gave me the date, which was in early July. Regarding ROFR and your closing date, you will not be able to close on the contract until you pass ROFR. If you haven’t heard by your closing date (highly unlikely), the title company and realtor will not allow you to close.


It is probably highly unlikely that Disney would take that long but my direct contract reads “If DVD fails to notify the member of its election to exercise its right of refusal prior to the proposed closing date, the member may proceed to close the transaction with the third party upon the original terms and conditions offered by or to the third party.”


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Disneytrippin' said:


> Geez, I hope not. My closing date is September 27th. Can you imagine waiting that long for ROFR when we can barely wait passed 2 weeks.


I feel ya and always wondered about the huge disparity in closing dates. I’ve seen some as early as 6 weeks and as long as 6 months! What gives?


----------



## Nie0214

nie0214---$163-$17285-100-BLT-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22-close after 6/30- sent 3/24, passed 4/20

We're the sellers, glad the buyers got past ROFR!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Nie0214 said:


> nie0214---$163-$17285-100-BLT-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22-close after 6/30- sent 3/24, passed 4/20
> 
> We're the sellers, glad the buyers got past ROFR!


Thanks for sharing! Mine was also at the exact price per point!


----------



## Crash8ART

HIRyeDVC said:


> It is probably highly unlikely that Disney would take that long but my direct contract reads “If DVD fails to notify the member of its election to exercise its right of refusal prior to the proposed closing date, the member may proceed to close the transaction with the third party upon the original terms and conditions offered by or to the third party.”


This actually happened in the fall for some people when it was taking disney 45 to 60 days to pass ROFRs. From what I read then, even with this wording your broker will not close until Disney responds.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Crash8ART said:


> This actually happened in the fall for some people when it was taking disney 45 to 60 days to pass ROFRs. From what I read then, even with this wording your broker will not close until Disney responds.


I could see why the broker would hold off until Disney actually decides. It’s like a loose end...


----------



## ScubaCat

RunMagicalMiles said:


> RunMagical Miles--$110-$16500–150-OKW- Feb - 80/20, 150/21, 150/22-- sent 4/9





nangosix said:


> Nangosix---$117.50-$18888.00-160-AKV-Mar-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/30
> 
> Nangosix---$125-$20,500.-164-BWV-0/20, 144/21, 164/22- sent 4/8.





HIRyeDVC said:


> HIRyeDVC-$220-$34,549-150-VGC-Jun-150/19, 0/20, 256/21, 150/22 - Sent 3/26
> 
> HIRyeDVC-$220-$39,088-170-VGC-Jun-72/19,0/20,340/21,170/22 - Sent 3/29
> 
> HIRyeDVC-$163-$34,005-200-BLT-Mar-0/19,0/20,76/21,200/22 - Sent 4/14





DisneyMomMom2018 said:


> $125-$13,985-107 AKV- 0/21, 107/22 sent 3/24 passed 4/20 we can close til January but I’m happy we passed
> Feb UY





EddieK76 said:


> Ugh still waiting.   Sent 3/15 and still waiting on SSR.  There was an issue with some numbers being transposed by the broker so they corrected that per Disney's request on 4/1 and still nothing.   This is so painful to just sit by and wait.
> 
> $102-$21,037-200SSR-SEP 0/20 235/21, 200/22 Sent 3/15 still waiting...





ParkHoppers said:


> ParkHoppers —$105-$23010-220-SSR-AUG-0/20,220/2021,220/2022,220/2023-sent 3/29, passed 4/22





EddieK76 said:


> Woohoo we passed!
> 
> $102-$21,037-200SSR-SEP 0/20 235/21, 200/22 Sent 3/15 Addendum Sent 4/1 Passed 4/22
> 
> I'm beyond excited!





Lakesideturtle said:


> ---$92-$28520-310-OKW-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 310/22 - sent 4/9.
> 
> The right format....



I've been out of pocket for a couple of weeks so if you've already updated, please disregard. (I was busy using @pangyal 's points again... Can't let them expire!) 

Anyway, if you posted a string quoted above, please reformat it with the link in post #1 so it can be added to the list. We'd love to add your contract but we need them in the correct format; it really only takes a few seconds. Let me know if you have any questions or trouble using the formatting tool. 

Thanks!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

ScubaCat said:


> I've been out of pocket for a couple of weeks so if you've already updated, please disregard. (I was busy using @pangyal 's points again... Can't let them expire!)
> 
> Anyway, if you posted a string quoted above, please reformat it with the link in post #1 so it can be added to the list. We'd love to add your contract but we need them in the correct format; it really only takes a few seconds. Let me know if you have any questions or trouble using the formatting tool.
> 
> Thanks!


Reposting using the tool

HIRyeDVC---$220-$34548-150-VGC-Jun-150/19, 106/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/26

HIRyeDVC---$220-$39088-170-VGC-Jun-72/19, 170/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 4/2

HIRyeDVC---$163-$34005-200-BLT-Mar-0/20, 76/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/14


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

Disneytrippin' said:


> Geez, I hope not. My closing date is September 27th. Can you imagine waiting that long for ROFR when we can barely wait passed 2 weeks.


I've been wondering something similar... I mean, I've seen contracts pass ROFR in less than 30 days, actually most of them. My contract was sent 4/16, but the closing date on the contract is 7/1... Let's hope for a fast ROFR and estoppel in 2-3 weeks... Will they wait until 7/1 to close???


----------



## Nie0214

MissPixieDreamer said:


> I've been wondering something similar... I mean, I've seen contracts pass ROFR in less than 30 days, actually most of them. My contract was sent 4/16, but the closing date on the contract is 7/1... Let's hope for a fast ROFR and estoppel in 2-3 weeks... Will they wait until 7/1 to close???


It depends.. if it was upfront said after 7/1, then the seller probably has a trip planned using points so closing has to be after the trip. If it’s just an estimate, you can close earlier.

We entered our contract to ROFR on 3/24 and were told closings were currently estimated at the first or second week of June, so our need to close after 7/1 wasn’t a significant deterrent because it was, at most, asking the buyer to wait 3 weeks.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

Nie0214 said:


> It depends.. if it was upfront said after 7/1, then the seller probably has a trip planned using points so closing has to be after the trip. If it’s just an estimate, you can close earlier.
> 
> We entered our contract to ROFR on 3/24 and were told closings were currently estimated at the first or second week of June, so our need to close after 7/1 wasn’t a significant deterrent because it was, at most, asking the buyer to wait 3 weeks.



Thank you for the reply. I specifically asked the broker if the contract was a delayed closing and if the sellers had any trips booked, and was told no for both questions.
I've double checked my contract and it says "on or before the close date of JULY 1ST, 2021", so maybe this is only some sort of deadline for handing the closing documents signed?
Sorry for bothering, but this is my first contract and seeing most here are very experienced, just wanted to check if having any date in the contract was any indication of having a closing date already set, that it couldn't be moved...


----------



## Emmsgug

Are ROFR decisioned on the weekends? Or is it a traditional business day only deal?


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


> I've been out of pocket for a couple of weeks so if you've already updated, please disregard. *(I was busy using @pangyal 's points again... Can't let them expire!)*
> 
> 
> Thanks!



At least somebody gets to use them . But I need you to vacate that BCV room by June 28th please.


----------



## nangosix

Oh now I get it.


----------



## Amyeliza

I've learned a lot through this process.  The main thing is that *I'm not cut out for the resale process. *I have a very impulsive personality and also suffer from high anxiety.  My brain switches back and forth between "I need to get this because it's a deal!" to "Buy what you love! #YOLO" My head tells me to be practical and to get the deal and learn to love it.  My heart tells me to choose the property I love (at less points) and enjoy the time I can stay there.  In the resale market, I have been unable to find both.  I also don't have the patience to stalk the resale sites nonstop anymore.

My deed was recorded 10 days ago for my original Poly purchse.  I plan to buy direct later this week (if and when my membership is created)!  I'm being optimistic because the current rate is 11 - 15 days until a membership account is created with DVC.  Once done, I'm going to buy a 30 points at BCV, my favorite resort ever.  I will be able to get two days (during the week) in a studio or 4 days every two years.  I was going to buy a BWV contract because of the low points for the standard rooms, but I decided to buy what I love.  Standard rooms are not guaranteed. 

Thank you for listening and for all your advice over the past couple months!  Best of luck and can't wait for all of us to be "Welcome Home" again and again.


----------



## nangosix

nangosix said:


> Oh now I get it.


Oh oops. Click the link....


----------



## Disneytrippin'

HIRyeDVC said:


> I feel ya and always wondered about the huge disparity in closing dates. I’ve seen some as early as 6 weeks and as long as 6 months! What gives?


I think it has to do with whether or not the seller needs to complete a vacation.


----------



## E2ME2

DisTime25 said:


> DisTime25---$125-$22524-160-AKV-Dec-276/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/9


You should be fine with this one -- I passed ROFR at the same PPP & similar extra points.....


----------



## DisTime25

Thanks for sharing!!! Hoping to hear back with some positive news soon.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

@Amyeliza is this BCV in addition to your Poly and Boulder Ridge, or are you not going to do the BRV?

Edit: I see your signature now on my desktop , and see your Boulder Ridge picture is missing.


----------



## ValW

Emmsgug said:


> Are ROFR decisioned on the weekends? Or is it a traditional business day only deal?



I have been notified of ROFR decisions on the weekend (depends on your broker).  I have also had contracts and points loaded on the weekend ( 2 on Easter Sunday).


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Amyeliza said:


> I've learned a lot through this process.  The main thing is that *I'm not cut out for the resale process. *I have a very impulsive personality and also suffer from high anxiety.  My brain switches back and forth between "I need to get this because it's a deal!" to "Buy what you love! #YOLO" My head tells me to be practical and to get the deal and learn to love it.  My heart tells me to choose the property I love (at less points) and enjoy the time I can stay there.  In the resale market, I have been unable to find both.  I also don't have the patience to stalk the resale sites nonstop anymore.
> 
> My deed was recorded 10 days ago for my original Poly purchse.  I plan to buy direct later this week (if and when my membership is created)!  I'm being optimistic because the current rate is 11 - 15 days until a membership account is created with DVC.  Once done, I'm going to buy a 30 points at BCV, my favorite resort ever.  I will be able to get two days (during the week) in a studio or 4 days every two years.  I was going to buy a BWV contract because of the low points for the standard rooms, but I decided to buy what I love.  Standard rooms are not guaranteed.
> 
> Thank you for listening and for all your advice over the past couple months!  Best of luck and can't wait for all of us to be "Welcome Home" again and again.


I understand your thought process.  last night I realized for all the points I just signed up for, I could probalby buy a condo or small house in FLA.  Had a conversation with DH ths morning.  The pros are we would OWN the property 52 weeks forever AND we could bring our dogs.  The cons, of course, are worrying about the upkeep.  He had no interest in the upkeep of owning another home.  We may be blessed to own a second home in the future as is and that would be more than enough.  
I am trying to back off the resale sites as I now have my desired number of points - only hassle is one of the last contracts is priced high but for a small number of points - haven't signed the paperwork as it just worked out on Thursday,  
It feels sureal to think we may have gone from 350 > 1250 but we may not depending on ROFR (god, I hate that term) in 4 contracts.  Luckily, I am traveling to see my precious grandchild for the second time in his first year later this week so my whole self will be preoccupied soon enough.  
I'm happy you found your path and grateful that you shared your story, brave, one.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

pangyal said:


> At least somebody gets to use them . But I need you to vacate that BCV room by June 28th please.


Please remove my (ILoveMyDVC) SSR contracts.  I decided against them.  I will be adding mroe OKW(E)s, though as soon as I have the info.


----------



## Paul Stupin

HIRyeDVC said:


> It is probably highly unlikely that Disney would take that long but my direct contract reads “If DVD fails to notify the member of its election to exercise its right of refusal prior to the proposed closing date, the member may proceed to close the transaction with the third party upon the original terms and conditions offered by or to the third party.”





HIRyeDVC said:


> It is probably highly unlikely that Disney would take that long but my direct contract reads “If DVD fails to notify the member of its election to exercise its right of refusal prior to the proposed closing date, the member may proceed to close the transaction with the third party upon the original terms and conditions offered by or to the third party.”


Theres been a lot of discussion about this topic on the boards. No matter what your contract says, not a single title company will finalize a DVC ownership through resale without the contract passing ROFR.


----------



## Nie0214

MissPixieDreamer said:


> Thank you for the reply. I specifically asked the broker if the contract was a delayed closing and if the sellers had any trips booked, and was told no for both questions.
> I've double checked my contract and it says "on or before the close date of JULY 1ST, 2021", so maybe this is only some sort of deadline for handing the closing documents signed?
> Sorry for bothering, but this is my first contract and seeing most here are very experienced, just wanted to check if having any date in the contract was any indication of having a closing date already set, that it couldn't be moved...


In this case, the 7/1 is likely an estimate. If you just submitted to ROFR, they are conservatively estimating 40 days for that, then 30 for estoppel, and getting all closing docs together with appropriate signatures. That puts you close to the 7/1 estimated timeline. If things move faster you’ll close as soon as you can!

Here is a thread where people post their offer to closing stats: https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820


----------



## Amyeliza

Where'sPiglet? said:


> @Amyeliza is this BCV in addition to your Poly and Boulder Ridge, or are you not going to do the BRV?
> 
> Edit: I see your signature now on my desktop , and see your Boulder Ridge picture is missing.


Yes, I'm a mess.  I'm embarassed by my indecisions.


----------



## Amyeliza

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I understand your thought process.  last night I realized for all the points I just signed up for, I could probalby buy a condo or small house in FLA.  Had a conversation with DH ths morning.  The pros are we would OWN the property 52 weeks forever AND we could bring our dogs.  The cons, of course, are worrying about the upkeep.  He had no interest in the upkeep of owning another home.  We may be blessed to own a second home in the future as is and that would be more than enough.
> I am trying to back off the resale sites as I now have my desired number of points - only hassle is one of the last contracts is priced high but for a small number of points - haven't signed the paperwork as it just worked out on Thursday,
> It feels sureal to think we may have gone from 350 > 1250 but we may not depending on ROFR (god, I hate that term) in 4 contracts.  Luckily, I am traveling to see my precious grandchild for the second time in his first year later this week so my whole self will be preoccupied soon enough.
> I'm happy you found your path and grateful that you shared your story, brave, one.



Reading your story about OWKe and your Sarasota contract really brought home to me the importance of being happy with your decisions.  My fingers and toes are crossed that you will go through ROFR without any hitches.  It took me 21 days for my contract.  Thank you for being so open and honest with everyone!


----------



## lovethesun12

Amyeliza said:


> Yes, I'm a mess.  I'm embarassed by my indecisions.


Don't be embarrassed. It could be way worse. You could have been born a kidnapper, psychopath, or one of those people at WDW that cut in line. Instead you've just been a little indecisive about DVC - not too bad at all!!! lol


----------



## Divaofdisney

Amyeliza said:


> I've learned a lot through this process.  The main thing is that *I'm not cut out for the resale process. *I have a very impulsive personality and also suffer from high anxiety.  My brain switches back and forth between "I need to get this because it's a deal!" to "Buy what you love! #YOLO" My head tells me to be practical and to get the deal and learn to love it.  My heart tells me to choose the property I love (at less points) and enjoy the time I can stay there.  In the resale market, I have been unable to find both.  I also don't have the patience to stalk the resale sites nonstop anymore.
> 
> My deed was recorded 10 days ago for my original Poly purchse.  I plan to buy direct later this week (if and when my membership is created)!  I'm being optimistic because the current rate is 11 - 15 days until a membership account is created with DVC.  Once done, I'm going to buy a 30 points at BCV, my favorite resort ever.  I will be able to get two days (during the week) in a studio or 4 days every two years.  I was going to buy a BWV contract because of the low points for the standard rooms, but I decided to buy what I love.  Standard rooms are not guaranteed.
> 
> Thank you for listening and for all your advice over the past couple months!  Best of luck and can't wait for all of us to be "Welcome Home" again and again.


 
I can totally relate to everything you said. My OKW resale has taken forever and I still don’t have my points yet. That’s why I ended up buying a 125 point direct buy at Riviera. I should have my OKW done with the next 3 weeks at latest but I started process on 1/31/21!!  We are totally done now with total combined points of 340. That’s plenty for our family.


----------



## KellyN1017

KellyN1017---$115-$19448-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 4/10


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Amyeliza said:


> Yes, I'm a mess.  I'm embarassed by my indecisions.



Awww 

This is a big decision and the home resort advantage is important at several resorts. 

My family grew up staying at Yacht and Beach Club, so I have a soft spot for BCV. 



lovethesun12 said:


> Don't be embarrassed. It could be way worse. You could have been born a kidnapper, psychopath, or one of those people at WDW that cut in line. Instead you've just been a little indecisive about DVC - not too bad at all!!! lol



True!


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> At least somebody gets to use them . But I need you to vacate that BCV room by June 28th please.


Good thing I was hiding at CCV


----------



## Rebs007

pangyal said:


> Updated!


Thanks for all your hard work on this pangyal.  OneTsp and E2ME2 have both passed ROFR on AKV.  They may not have reported this in the correct format.  We are the only ones still waiting on AKV from March.


----------



## Bina Mischka

Bina Mischka---$116-$26220-220-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/5


----------



## Bina Mischka

Bina Mischka said:


> Bina Mischka---$116-$26220-220-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/5


Good evening and good day from Germany. This is our third try for our first contract. Last weeks were busy so I post this with a delay...

Hope you are alle fine


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Bina Mischka said:


> Good evening and good day from Germany. This is our third try for our first contract. Last weeks were busy so I post this with a delay...
> 
> Hope you are alle fine


Well, I have been going through the passes and takens list and it seems like people hear back as soon as around the 21 day mark so good luck. I am waiting for mine which was sent 4/7. Pixie dust for us both! This is my third try as well.


----------



## bvfbb

bvfbb---$160-$41009-250-BLT-Feb-0/20, 390/21, 250/22- sent 4/25

Fingers crossed that I found the sweet spot for May!  I've been lurking for a while and want to thank everyone on the board for their thoughtful discussion on what can be a big purchase.  You have been a great resource to help me understand the best approach to ownership.  Hope to become an official DVC member in July!!


----------



## Sunnyore

bvfbb said:


> bvfbb---$160-$41009-250-BLT-Feb-250/20, 140/21, 250/22- sent 4/25
> 
> Fingers crossed that I found the sweet spot for May!  I've been lurking for a while and want to thank everyone on the board for their thoughtful discussion on what can be a big purchase.  You have been a great resource to help me understand the best approach to ownership.  Hope to become an official DVC member in July!!



Oooo $160 is a decent price with a better chance of passing ROFR. Did you get confused by your years though or are those 2020 points banked? Anyway good luck!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Bina Mischka said:


> Good evening and good day from Germany. This is our third try for our first contract. Last weeks were busy so I post this with a delay...
> 
> Hope you are alle fine





Disneytrippin' said:


> Well, I have been going through the passes and takens list and it seems like people hear back as soon as around the 21 day mark so good luck. I am waiting for mine which was sent 4/7. Pixie dust for us both! This is my third try as well.



I finally passed on my third attempt last month. Good luck!!


----------



## Dena1972

Bina Mischka said:


> Good evening and good day from Germany. This is our third try for our first contract. Last weeks were busy so I post this with a delay...
> 
> Hope you are alle fine


Good luck hopefully third times a charm!!!


----------



## Theta

bvfbb said:


> bvfbb---$160-$41009-250-BLT-Feb-250/20, 140/21, 250/22- sent 4/25



Sorry, I am new to deciphering these contracts, but aren't those 250 points from 2020 already expired?  And why would they use 110 points from 2021 when they had all those 2020 points?


----------



## bvfbb

Sunnyore said:


> Oooo $160 is a decent price with a better chance of passing ROFR. Did you get confused by your years though or are those 2020 points banked? Anyway good luck!



Thanks Sunny—that’s what I’m hoping.  As for your question, I had to double-check with the broker myself.  What happened is the seller banked their 2020 points and then decided to use 110 in 2020. In order to do that they had to borrow from 2021 and voila—it’s 250/140/250!


----------



## bvfbb

Theta said:


> Sorry, I am new to deciphering these contracts, but aren't those 250 points from 2020 already expired?  And why would they use 110 points from 2021 when they had all those 2020 points?



I’m with you Theta!  As I posted on a separate thread, is the seller banked their 2020 points and then decided to use 110 in 2020. In order to do that they had to borrow from 2021 so we ended-up with 250/140/250.  Interesting!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

bvfbb said:


> I’m with you Theta!  As I posted on a separate thread, is the seller banked their 2020 points and then decided to use 110 in 2020. In order to do that they had to borrow from 2021 so we ended-up with 250/140/250.  Interesting!



I think you might want to write it as 390/21, 250/22, 250/23 since the 2020 points have been banked into your 2021 and 2020 use year has passed for Feb. Think it would be less confusing for people when they read your post. You can always leave a little explanation in your post as to how the points fall.


----------



## bvfbb

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I think you might want to write it as 390/21, 250/22, 250/23 since the 2020 points have been banked into your 2021 and 2020 use year has passed for Feb. Think it would be less confusing for people when they read your post. You can always leave a little explanation in your post as to how the points fall.



Great point--I'll update it now!


----------



## Isles22

Huxknits said:


> Have you gotten through estoppel yet? We had a similar situation, seller told us they had 149 points on our SSR contract (160pt contract) from last year that they banked for us and we signed an addendum for this because we did agree to pay a 500 of maintenance fees for this (honestly I realize we probably didn’t have to but I didn’t want them to walk over it especially because prices were rising). But we are still waiting on estoppel - passed ROFR on 3/29



Hi. I'm not sure about Estoppel. I know the contracts have been signed and forwarded by myself and Im told signed and forwarded by the sellers which I will verify tomorrow.


----------



## Bina Mischka

Disneytrippin' said:


> Well, I have been going through the passes and takens list and it seems like people hear back as soon as around the 21 day mark so good luck. I am waiting for mine which was sent 4/7. Pixie dust for us both! This is my third try as well.


Thank you ☺


----------



## pkrieger2287




----------



## npatellye

I just received a new contract to sign for the OKW points. This one has a closing date of 65 days from today. So I assume this will now have to go to ROFR and restart the timeline with the revisions? Is that correct?


----------



## SherylLC

SherylLC---$172-$29234-160-VGF-Jun-0/20, 135/21, 160/22- sent 4/21


----------



## HIRyeDVC

npatellye said:


> I just received a new contract to sign for the OKW points. This one has a closing date of 65 days from today. So I assume this will now have to go to ROFR and restart the timeline with the revisions? Is that correct?


Not 100% clear on how addendums or revisions effect ROFR timeline. I had an addendum a couple of days after it was sent to Disney but my broker told me it shouldn’t effect Disney’s decision.  Then I had a revision on the contract and she said that may extend the ROFR timeline but never heard back from Disney


----------



## DingDang17

DingDang17---$152-$15681-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 79/22- sent 3/29, passed 4/23


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Intl Seller- sent 3/31, passed 4/26

Yay!! the 5th try to buy BLT and we finally made it past the ROFR dart board .


----------



## nangosix

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Intl Seller- sent 3/31, passed 4/26
> 
> Yay!! the 5th try to buy BLT and we finally made it past the ROFR dart board .


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bina Mischka

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I finally passed on my third attempt last month. Good luck!!


Three is a magical number. Congratulation and thank you


----------



## Lakesideturtle

Lakesideturtle--$92-$28520-310-OKW-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 310/22 - sent 4/9, taken 4/24.


----------



## Lakesideturtle

Off to find another contract....


----------



## Kahlenfiore

Kahlenfiore---$133-$7588-50-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/19


----------



## Disneytrippin'

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Intl Seller- sent 3/31, passed 4/26
> 
> Yay!! the 5th try to buy BLT and we finally made it past the ROFR dart board .


160 seems to be the passing threshold. Congrats!


----------



## PearlyJoy

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Intl Seller- sent 3/31, passed 4/26
> 
> Yay!! the 5th try to buy BLT and we finally made it past the ROFR dart board .


Congratulations !!


----------



## p&mg

$175-$17500-100-PVB-Dec-100/19, 100/20, 100/21 sent 4/5


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

PearlyJoy said:


> Congratulations !!


Yours should come tomorrow


----------



## npatellye

Please remove my OKW

npatellye---$90-$10501-100-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 91/21, 100/22- sent 4/16

We’ve decided to just add on direct to have unrestricted points and a longer date. We are just trying to determine if we want 100 more at RIV or 150 SSR.


----------



## macman123

npatellye said:


> We’ve decided to just add on direct to have unrestricted points and a longer date. We are just trying to determine if we want 100 more at RIV or 150 SSR.



I have the same dilemma!


----------



## ScubaCat

p&mg said:


> $175-$17500-100-PVB-Dec-100/19, 100/20, 100/21 sent 4/5


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list? Thanks!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Intl Seller- sent 3/31, passed 4/26
> 
> Yay!! the 5th try to buy BLT and we finally made it past the ROFR dart board .


Yay!  Congrats!  Just tried at $155 too so hopefully mine comes too


----------



## p&mg

p&mg---$175-$17982-100-PVB-Dec-100/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/5


----------



## princesscinderella

ddubaynavarro said:


> Yay!  Congrats!  Just tried at $155 too so hopefully mine comes too


it’s definitely been a rollercoaster for all of us buying BLT


----------



## gfarb27

gfarb27---$95-$28500-270-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 518/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 4/1, passed 4/26


----------



## npatellye

macman123 said:


> I have the same dilemma!


But you have way more points! I know that you’ll make a decision that’s right for you.

Best of luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## gfarb27

Lakesideturtle said:


> Lakesideturtle--$92-$28520-310-OKW-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 310/22 - sent 4/9, taken 4/24.


Wow - they make no sense. I just got a 310 pointer through at $100 with no dues and closing.


----------



## PearlyJoy

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Yours should come tomorrow


I hope so, the agent said sometime this week.. hope to hear soon


----------



## FitzDisney10

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Intl Seller- sent 3/31, passed 4/26
> 
> Yay!! the 5th try to buy BLT and we finally made it past the ROFR dart board .


Congrats! This gives me some hope. Our pending offer is almost identical.


----------



## BigDaddyLaBouff

pangyal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !
> 
> *If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*
> 
> *https://rofr.scubacat.net*
> 
> *Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.
> 
> *PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!*
> 
> If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:
> 
> DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.
> 
> 
> Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.
> 
> Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.
> 
> 
> Sample:
> 
> pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16
> 
> *Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.
> 
> Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:
> 
> January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
> July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
> January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
> July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
> September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
> April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
> July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
> October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
> January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
> April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
> July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
> October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
> January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
> April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
> July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
> Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
> Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
> *April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
> *July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
> *Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
> *January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*
> *April 2020- June 2020 ROFR List*
> *July 2020- Sept 2020 ROFR List*
> *Oct 2020- Dec 2020 ROFR List*
> *January 2021- March 2021 ROFR List*


BigDaddyLaBouff---$165-$31826-180-VGF-Jun-0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 3/30/2021, passed 4/23/2021


----------



## BigDaddyLaBouff

gfarb27 said:


> Wow - they make no sense. I just got a 310 pointer through at $100 with no dues and closing.


usually no one at the resort is buying such a large contract so they don't need the inventory and will only buy back to maintain a floor price.


----------



## Emmsgug

BigDaddyLaBouff said:


> usually no one at the resort is buying such a large contract so they don't need the inventory and will only buy back to maintain a floor price.



what is considered a big contract?


----------



## Matty B13

BigDaddyLaBouff said:


> BigDaddyLaBouff---$165-$31826-180-VGF-Jun-0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 3/30/2021, passed 4/23/2021


Congratulations!!!


----------



## BigDaddyLaBouff

Emmsgug said:


> what is considered a big contract?


definitely debatable but I see the sweet spot at 125 - 200 points.  There are fewer buyers looking for 300+ point contract since the purchase amount from the resort is over $50K.  I am sure there could be some analytics run on this theory with seeing which contracts were taken by ROFR and how many point there were.  In general they are not taking to hold inventory but to resell to another member.


----------



## BigDaddyLaBouff

Matty B13 said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks!  Excited to own at VGF for the first time!


----------



## JETSDAD

BigDaddyLaBouff said:


> usually no one at the resort is buying such a large contract so they don't need the inventory and will only buy back to maintain a floor price.


The contract wouldn't need to be resold as a large contract though.  That 310 points could make up a few new contracts.


----------



## BigDaddyLaBouff

JETSDAD said:


> The contract wouldn't need to be resold as a large contract though.  That 310 points could make up a few new contracts.


Interesting point, so it's based on general demand for points sold by Disney.  Really hard to understand the rhyme or reason why some contracts are taken and others are not.   I would love to hear from others who know.


----------



## JETSDAD

BigDaddyLaBouff said:


> Interesting point, so it's based on general demand for points sold by Disney.  Really hard to understand the rhyme or reason why some contracts are taken and others are not.   I would love to hear from others who know.


People come up with all sorts of theories as to why some get through and others don't.  One person will say that loaded contracts are more likely to get taken back and then the next will say that stripped contracts are more likely to be taken back.  There used to be discussion about certain UY being taken back but now they can change that as well so it really doesn't play a role. Then there's discussion about whether the unit that that points are from may impact whether or not the contract gets taken.  For the most part they just want the cheapest contracts at resorts that they have demand for direct sales.  There are outliers though so then we're left wondering.

General consensus is drunken monkeys throwing darts.  That's the theory I'm in agreement with.


----------



## The Jackal

BigDaddyLaBouff said:


> usually no one at the resort is buying such a large contract so they don't need the inventory and will only buy back to maintain a floor price.


DVC can divide large contracts into smaller ones.


----------



## gskywalker

princesscinderella said:


> it’s definitely been a rollercoaster for all of us buying BLT


Congrats on finally getting one.  I am glad most people got their BLT contracts.  Given the price needed to get it I am glad I switched and grabbed Aulani instead.


----------



## Paul Stupin

JETSDAD said:


> People come up with all sorts of theories as to why some get through and others don't.  One person will say that loaded contracts are more likely to get taken back and then the next will say that stripped contracts are more likely to be taken back.  There used to be discussion about certain UY being taken back but now they can change that as well so it really doesn't play a role. Then there's discussion about whether the unit that that points are from may impact whether or not the contract gets taken.  For the most part they just want the cheapest contracts at resorts that they have demand for direct sales.  There are outliers though so then we're left wondering.
> 
> General consensus is drunken monkeys throwing darts.  That's the theory I'm in agreement with.


Aside from the occasional outliers, I think you’re right regarding Disney’s aim to get the cheapest contracts at resorts where they have demand for direct sales. Nick from DVC Resale Market remarked in a recent podcast that their main motivating factor in ROFR was price. The plus for DVC members is that one result of this strategy is that it helps maintain the value of points we already own.


----------



## princesscinderella

gskywalker said:


> Congrats on finally getting one.  I am glad most people got their BLT contracts.  Given the price needed to get it I am glad I switched and grabbed Aulani instead.


You got the best deal ever on Aulani!!  I’m so happy we finally got one through too!  The inventory is just not there right now as compared to when we started trying to buy in January.


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlyJoy---$108-$11903-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27

@ILoveMyDVC. Here you go !!

I am super thrilled after the BLT bummer .. this was so needed.


----------



## gskywalker

princesscinderella said:


> You got the best deal ever on Aulani!!  I’m so happy we finally got one through too!  The inventory is just not there right now as compared to when we started trying to buy in January.


The inventory is so low.  I have tried to keep an eye out for anything in my use year as my wife still wants more points.  I only found 2 contracts.  1 BWV for $116 a point loaded which will likely get taken and one more that I think was taken yesterday.  I would like a nother cheap Aulani or pay a bit more and get subsidized but the asking prices have gone up $30-$40 per point and that is far too much for me to buy for Stay around points.


----------



## gskywalker

PearlyJoy said:


> PearlyJoy---$108-$11903-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> @ILoveMyDVC. Here you go !!
> 
> I am super thrilled after the BLT bummer .. this was so needed.



congrats.  Nice solid price for OKWE.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

PearlyJoy said:


> PearlyJoy---$108-$11903-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> @ILoveMyDVC. Here you go !!
> 
> I am super thrilled after the BLT bummer .. this was so needed.


VERY HAPPY FOR YOU!!!  

Not sure I can take waiting 5 or more days...


----------



## Jwaire

Jwaire---$160-$17144-100-PVB-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 200/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/14


----------



## Disneytrippin'

gfarb27 said:


> gfarb27---$95-$28500-270-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 518/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 4/1, passed 4/26


Omigarsh! My BRV sent 4/7 for 110. This gives me hope!


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

Fixed: 
RunMagicalMiles---$110-$18520-150-OKW-Feb-80/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/12

2 weeks of waiting for ROFR so far, feeling so impatient!! I'm eager to book a summer trip so things keep on trucking along.


----------



## SMB418

SMB418---$119-$20966-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/3, passed 4/27

Very excited after our first one was taken.


----------



## Bina Mischka

SMB418 said:


> SMB418---$119-$20966-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/3, passed 4/27
> 
> Very excited after our first one was taken.


Congratulations! We are also waiting for our AKV to pass (sent 4/5)


----------



## MegMoves

Finally! I've never taken my family on a vacation before, and now we've got vacations for 20 years!  My kid almost had me in a 2nd contract... we'll stick to one... for now.  I hear the 'itis' is a thing.

*MegMoves---$140-$22771-150-BWV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/17, Passed 4/27*

I AM SO EXCITED!


----------



## princesscinderella

MegMoves said:


> Finally! I've never taken my family on a vacation before, and now we've got vacations for 20 years!  My kid almost had me in a 2nd contract... we'll stick to one... for now.  I hear the 'itis' is a thing.
> 
> *MegMoves---$140-$22771-150-BWV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/17, Passed 4/27*
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED!


Congratulations!  DVC does help keep you scheduled with trips and always something to look forward to.  I have as much fun planning as I do going on trips.


----------



## MegMoves

Thanks!  I'm a planner, too.  I also think, knowing we'll be back at least every other year, takes the pressure off.


----------



## PearlyJoy

SMB418 said:


> SMB418---$119-$20966-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/3, passed 4/27
> 
> Very excited after our first one was taken.


Congratulations! I hope one of my AKL passes. Anyone know what their threshold for AKL has been for ROFR ? This thread has 2 listed in taken . $107, $109 .. Mine are $112 and $114 .. Its only a fool's hope I keep


----------



## Disneytrippin'

MegMoves said:


> Finally! I've never taken my family on a vacation before, and now we've got vacations for 20 years!  My kid almost had me in a 2nd contract... we'll stick to one... for now.  I hear the 'itis' is a thing.
> 
> *MegMoves---$140-$22771-150-BWV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/17, Passed 4/27*
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED!


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Ginamarie

gskywalker said:


> The inventory is so low.  I have tried to keep an eye out for anything in my use year as my wife still wants more points.  I only found 2 contracts.  1 BWV for $116 a point loaded which will likely get taken and one more that I think was taken yesterday.  I would like a nother cheap Aulani or pay a bit more and get subsidized but the asking prices have gone up $30-$40 per point and that is far too much for me to buy for Stay around points.


I saw a subsidized contract go up today, but at $150/point! I couldn’t do it.


----------



## Lakesideturtle

Happy Tuesday All! Agreed, listings are flying off the websites as quickly as they post. Was too late for a 300pt Aulani contract earlier today...big sigh, it was up for less than 24 hours!


----------



## gskywalker

Ginamarie said:


> I saw a subsidized contract go up today, but at $150/point! I couldn’t do it.


Unless it is cheap I would rather buy Saratoga.  If I was going for a more expensive property I would probably go with CCV or possibly with poly, although pilot with my family of 6 isn't so great.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ginamarie said:


> I saw a subsidized contract go up today, but at $150/point! I couldn’t do it.


There’s been one at that price on sale for weeks. Assuming that the current going price for non subsidized contracts is a monstrously high $120, it would take 13 years of dues savings to make up the difference. The contract was for 100 points. Not worth it!

Aulani‘s resale prices have been frozen at a very low level for quite awhile, so one could argue that, sooner or later,  it was bound to start catching up to a price range closer to other DVC resorts. I’m just glad I bought last summer!


----------



## awestbrook23

awestbrook23---$106-$17548-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 125/21, 150/22- sent 4/2, passed 4/27 

Our first resale to get this far - excited to have 2 "homes" now. Still on the hunt for the perfect BCV.


----------



## Ginamarie

Paul Stupin said:


> There’s been one at that price on sale for weeks. Assuming that the current going price for non subsidized contracts is a monstrously high $120, it would take 13 years of dues savings to make up the difference. The contract was for 100 points. Not worth it!
> 
> Aulani‘s resale prices have been frozen at a very low level for quite awhile, so one could argue that, sooner or later,  it was bound to start catching up to a price range closer to other DVC resorts. I’m just glad I bought last summer!


The one that listed this week did go under contract right away. Too rich for my blood.

I think the supply and demand has taken over this year— inventory is SO much lower than it was in the fall. I’m glad I bought my points when I did because it saved me thousands based on the higher pricing we are seeing now.


----------



## Dena1972

What is a subsidized contract?


----------



## Bing Showei

Dena1972 said:


> What is a subsidized contract?


A reminder of what happens when corporate interests/shady timeshare practices are placed above the law.


----------



## Ginamarie

Dena1972 said:


> What is a subsidized contract?


When Disney started selling Aulani, they made a mistake in calculating how the dues should work. They sold contracts at the wrong dues rate and then there was a big scandal and a bunch of people were fired and the dues had to start at a higher level going forward. All of the people who had already bought their contracts were locked in at the wrong rate though, so those dues have to get subsidized by DVC to make up the difference.
So if you buy one of those original contracts on the resale market, you get the benefit of the lower dues.


----------



## Dena1972

Ginamarie said:


> When Disney started selling Aulani, they made a mistake in calculating how the dues should work. They sold contracts at the wrong dues rate and then there was a big scandal and a bunch of people were fired and the dues had to start at a higher level going forward. All of the people who had already bought their contracts were locked in at the wrong rate though, so those dues have to get subsidized by DVC to make up the difference.
> So if you buy one of those original contracts on the resale market, you get the benefit of the lower dues.


Oh,now i get it thanks.


----------



## Matty B13

Ginamarie said:


> When Disney started selling Aulani, they made a mistake in calculating how the dues should work. They sold contracts at the wrong dues rate and then there was a big scandal and a bunch of people were fired and the dues had to start at a higher level going forward. All of the people who had already bought their contracts were locked in at the wrong rate though, so those dues have to get subsidized by DVC to make up the difference.
> So if you buy one of those original contracts on the resale market, you get the benefit of the lower dues.


It wasn't a mistake, it was purposely done to artificially keep Alani dues low while DVC was selling the points, and then the plan was to jack up dues.


----------



## Rebs007

OK so it has now been 50 days since one of our AKV contracts was sent for ROFR and still no answer (our other one passed in 24 days)  At the time $108 seemed reasonable but as time goes on it seems more unlikely that it will pass. The problem is that until a decision is made, we have to wait and watch prices rise and inventory fall.  All the agent at fidelity can say is that they will let us know when they hear.


----------



## Dena1972

Dena1972---$98-$27357-250-OKW-Apr-250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 4/9, taken 4/28


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I have decided if mine does not pass on this third try I am going to wait. I think that Disney is buying things up fast and furious to have inventory as things re open entirely. I think people will buy and then some will have buyers remorse. I also expect that inventory will pick up towards fall. That's my thinking anyway.


----------



## PearlyJoy

Disneytrippin' said:


> I have decided if mine does not pass on this third try I am going to wait. I think that Disney is buying things up fast and furious to have inventory as things re open entirely. I think people will buy and then some will have buyers remorse. I also expect that inventory will pick up towards fall. That's my thinking anyway.


I am waiting too until this storm passes


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Rebs007 said:


> OK so it has now been 50 days since one of our AKV contracts was sent for ROFR and still no answer (our other one passed in 24 days)  At the time $108 seemed reasonable but as time goes on it seems more unlikely that it will pass. The problem is that until a decision is made, we have to wait and watch prices rise and inventory fall.  All the agent at fidelity can say is that they will let us know when they hear.


I wish there was a time limit on ROFR, if you did not make up your mind to buy it by a certain point then it moves on.


----------



## nangosix

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> I wish there was a time limit on ROFR, if you did not make up your mind to buy it by a certain point then it moves on.





Rebs007 said:


> OK so it has now been 50 days since one of our AKV contracts was sent for ROFR and still no answer (our other one passed in 24 days)  At the time $108 seemed reasonable but as time goes on it seems more unlikely that it will pass. The problem is that until a decision is made, we have to wait and watch prices rise and inventory fall.  All the agent at fidelity can say is that they will let us know when they hear.


I am there with you on an OKW contract at 46 days. It’s just ridiculous.


----------



## Lakesideturtle

Dena1972 said:


> Dena1972---$98-$27357-250-OKW-Apr-250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 4/9, taken 4/28



Major bummer! Ugggh, I'm almost ready to just buy OKW direct......


----------



## Captain Trips

Captain Trips---$150-$31410-200-BLT-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 200/22- sent 4/27


----------



## goofyinohio

goofyinohio---$120-$19945-150-SSR-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 4/24

First attempt at buying DVC.  Here goes nothing


----------



## macman123

goofyinohio said:


> goofyinohio---$120-$19945-150-SSR-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 4/24
> 
> First attempt at buying DVC.  Here goes nothing



You should be ok with that


----------



## Laurenrebbecca

laurenrebbecca---$112-$16770-140-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 140/22- sent 3/17, taken 4/8


----------



## Lee Matthews

Laurenrebbecca said:


> laurenrebbecca---$112-$16770-140-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 140/22- sent 3/17, taken 4/8



Disney are loving those AKL stripped contracts. Sorry it didn’t work our for you this time


----------



## rawisericho

So the points are super high right now, right? My wife and I are looking at possibly buying but it seems like things are currently inflated and above $120 on something like AKL doesn't seem like a great buy.


----------



## stlrod

stlrod---$134-$43684-300-RIV-Dec-300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 4/1, passed 4/28


----------



## MrWonderful

rawisericho said:


> So the points are super high right now, right? My wife and I are looking at possibly buying but it seems like things are currently inflated and above $120 on something like AKL doesn't seem like a great buy.



You are correct


----------



## DisneyKim41

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Intl Seller- sent 3/31, passed 4/26
> 
> Yay!! the 5th try to buy BLT and we finally made it past the ROFR dart board .


Congratulations!!


----------



## DisneyKim41

Disneytrippin' said:


> I have decided if mine does not pass on this third try I am going to wait. I think that Disney is buying things up fast and furious to have inventory as things re open entirely. I think people will buy and then some will have buyers remorse. I also expect that inventory will pick up towards fall. That's my thinking anyway.


That's what I'm thinking too!


----------



## macman123

macman123---$186.50-$39250-200-VGF-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/28
macman123---$186.50-$19250-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/28

Its a combined closing cost so I have just put 50/50 on each contract for above.


----------



## goofyinohio

macman123 said:


> You should be ok with that


We hope so.  We realize it's a little higher, but found value in 2020 points that we won't have to pay due on.


----------



## ParkHoppers

nangosix said:


> I am there with you on an OKW contract at 46 days. It’s just ridiculous.


It is possible that Disney has a maybe pile of contracts they are considering taking back. Thus the extended timeframe. Just a thought.


----------



## princesscinderella

I got so excited today when I got an email that my contract passed ROFR and I thought it was my AKV one submitted on 4/19 but nope it was just the www.DVCresalemarket.com finally telling me two days later that my BLT contract passed after finding out from my title co. (Mason) on Monday.  I’m not impressed with the service from them. All my other tries for BLT I heard right away from the broker, most with a personal phone call.


----------



## Rebs007

nangosix said:


> I am there with you on an OKW contract at 46 days. It’s just ridiculous.


Sorry to hear you are also waiting.  No idea why some take so much longer.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Is it not kosher to ask the title company if I've passed instead of the broker? Last two times I wasn't told by the broker that I'd been taken. One had been taken the week before I asked for an update.


----------



## Rebs007

Laurenrebbecca said:


> laurenrebbecca---$112-$16770-140-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 140/22- sent 3/17, taken 4/8


So sorry it got taken.


----------



## princesscinderella

Disneytrippin' said:


> Is it not kosher to ask the title company if I've passed instead of the broker? Last two times I wasn't told by the broker that I'd been taken. One had been taken the week before I asked for an update.


I would definitely call or email the title company and the broker.


----------



## Paul Stupin

macman123 said:


> macman123---$186.50-$39250-200-VGF-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/28
> macman123---$186.50-$19250-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/28
> 
> Its a combined closing cost so I have just put 50/50 on each contract for above.


Even with combined closing cost...thats higher than you usually pay. But congrats!


----------



## Paul Stupin

DisneyKim41 said:


> That's what I'm thinking too!


I actually don't think prices will be coming down anytime soon. 1) All the people who wanted to get out already have this past year, while everyone who bought isn't going to be selling anytime soon. 2) Disney let the market crash this spring, and did the resale market a huge favor. They're not going to do it again. I don't think they're going to let up on ROFR anytime soon. From what I've heard, direct sales are crazy busy, and we know where the points they're selling are coming from. 3) DVC is, kind of, Orlando real estate, which is currently red hot and getting hotter. 

Possibly, we're not anywhere near the top of the curve, so prices could continue going up.


----------



## PearlyJoy

Laurenrebbecca said:


> laurenrebbecca---$112-$16770-140-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 140/22- sent 3/17, taken 4/8


There goes my contract too then  .. I am sorry this one got taken


----------



## macman123

Paul Stupin said:


> Even with combined closing cost...thats higher than you usually pay. But congrats!



It is far higher than I would usually pay. But it was the right point number contract for me. I had valued it realistically at probably $175pp

But I know it will go up and be easy to re-sell if I need to. But on the plus side only 1 closing cost and not two.


----------



## RyanDisneyDad

RyanDisneyDad--$104-$14474-120-OKW-Feb - 240/21, 120/22- sent 4/1, passed 4/26


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I'm afraid people will have to start offering over asking to pass. Just like the housing market.


----------



## nangosix

Nangosix---$99-$10162-90-OKW-Aug-80/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 3/12 passed 4/28

finally!!!!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

nangosix said:


> Nangosix---$99-$10162-90-OKW-Aug-80/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 3/12 passed 4/28
> 
> finally!!!!


Congratulations! That's a great deal.


----------



## princesscinderella

nangosix said:


> Nangosix---$99-$10162-90-OKW-Aug-80/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 3/12 passed 4/28
> 
> finally!!!!


Your wait time was crazy!!! I’m so happy for you


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Paul Stupin said:


> I actually don't think prices will be coming down anytime soon. 1) All the people who wanted to get out already have this past year, while everyone who bought isn't going to be selling anytime soon. 2) Disney let the market crash this spring, and did the resale market a huge favor. They're not going to do it again. I don't think they're going to let up on ROFR anytime soon. From what I've heard, direct sales are crazy busy, and we know where the points they're selling are coming from. 3) DVC is, kind of, Orlando real estate, which is currently red hot and getting hotter.
> 
> Possibly, we're not anywhere near the top of the curve, so prices could continue going up.


I dont think they will go much higher in resale though. At a certain price point people may as well buy direct. Once interest dies down, just like real estate prices will drop. I expect sales to slow because it will appearing too greedy and turn people off.  It will be interesting to see what  happens in a few months.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Matty B13 said:


> It wasn't a mistake, it was purposely done to artificially keep Alani dues low while DVC was selling the points, and then the plan was to jack up dues.


I don’t believe that’s correct. The entire DVC management team was let go when the issue came to light.


----------



## Paul Stupin

macman123 said:


> macman123---$186.50-$39250-200-VGF-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/28
> macman123---$186.50-$19250-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/28
> 
> Its a combined closing cost so I have just put 50/50 on each contract for above.


Where does that put your point total now? I own VGF as well, but have never stayed there because I bought the points recently. It looks beautiful, and luxurious!


----------



## Matty B13

Paul Stupin said:


> I don’t believe that’s correct. The entire DVC management team was let go when the issue came to light.


If it was a mistake, they might have kept their jobs or been demoted.  The fact that they got fired pretty much tells you they were doing something underhanded and got caught doing it.


----------



## ICEMAN3205

iceman3205---$117-$22692-180-AKV-Mar-25/20, 115/21, 180/22, 180/23- sent 4/28


----------



## huskerfanatic7

huskerfanatic7---$167.5-$18082-100-BLT-Jun- 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/28


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I'm afraid people will have to start offering over asking to pass. Just like the housing market.



DVC never takes everything submitted to ROFR.  Offering more than you could otherwise negotiate is giving the sellers more but probably just taking the funds from yourself.  The one thing about ROFR is you can't ever predict it so I say just negotiate as best you can and let the ROFR chips fall where they will.


----------



## Paul Stupin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> DVC never takes everything submitted to ROFR.  Offering more than you could otherwise negotiate is giving the sellers more but probably just taking the funds from yourself.  The one thing about ROFR is you can't ever predict it so I say just negotiate as best you can and let the ROFR chips fall where they will.


Not sure I agree. Everyone knows the price range for every resort that increases a contract’s odds of being taken through ROFR, so there is a way to avoid it. Personally I’d rather pay a little more, which would be relatively insignificant over the life of the contract, to heighten my chances of avoiding Disney taking it. I’m aware that they occasionally take higher priced contracts too, but generally those are outliers.


----------



## macman123

Paul Stupin said:


> Where does that put your point total now? I own VGF as well, but have never stayed there because I bought the points recently. It looks beautiful, and luxurious!



2645 points and I am going to buy another 205 direct so I can stay at RIV. I think thats it for me though. No more......!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

macman123 said:


> 2645 points and I am going to buy another 205 direct so I can stay at RIV. I think thats it for me though. No more......!


And the winner for DVC addonitus goes too......


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Paul Stupin said:


> Not sure I agree. Everyone knows the price range for every resort that increases a contract’s odds of being taken through ROFR, so there is a way to avoid it. Personally I’d rather pay a little more, which would be relatively insignificant over the life of the contract, to heighten my chances of avoiding Disney taking it. I’m aware that they occasionally take higher priced contracts too, but generally those are outliers.



Certainly offering at a high price would most likely get it thru.  What I was stating is that they do not take everything so offering higher would likely be just giving the seller more than you otherwise could have purchased for.  If you want to make it like buying direct and just paying more then that's fine but I'd believe the majority of people are purchasing resale because they want to buy DVC as economically as possible.  If that is the reason then I stand by negotiating the best deal possible.  Good deals will go thru as we see most every day here and it's commented on just like ones that are taken.


----------



## rawisericho

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Certainly offering at a high price would most likely get it thru.  What I was stating is that they do not take everything so offering higher would likely be just giving the seller more than you otherwise could have purchased for.  If you want to make it like buying direct and just paying more then that's fine but I'd believe the majority of people are purchasing resale because they want to buy DVC as economically as possible.  If that is the reason then I stand by negotiating the best deal possible.  Good deals will go thru as we see most every day here and it's commented on just like ones that are taken.



Yeah, I'm not sure I agree with "offering above selling price" that's a great way to buy at a peak, but I think with patience you'll see prices normalize. Essentially prices get too high, people hold on buying, then they come down as sellers want to unload. You gain nothing from irrational exuberance.


----------



## Andy1968

andy1968---$142-$26222-170-BWV-Apr-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 4/5, passed 4/29


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Andy1968 said:


> andy1968---$142-$26222-170-BWV-Apr-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 4/5, passed 4/29


Did you title or broker tell you


----------



## Andy1968

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Did you title or broker tell you


Title company contacted us.  Have not heard from Broker yet.


----------



## Andy1968

So do most buyers get contacted by the Title company or the Broker?  We have been contacted by the Title company.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Andy1968 said:


> So do most buyers get contacted by the Title company or the Broker?  We have been contacted by the Title company.



I've had it vary.  Often it's both within a few hours of each other.


----------



## macman123

Andy1968 said:


> So do most buyers get contacted by the Title company or the Broker?  We have been contacted by the Title company.



I have had both. First its the Title Co then the Broker has emailed me a few hours later.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Andy1968 said:


> Title company contacted us.  Have not heard from Broker yet.


Thank you


----------



## Paul Stupin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Certainly offering at a high price would most likely get it thru.  What I was stating is that they do not take everything so offering higher would likely be just giving the seller more than you otherwise could have purchased for.  If you want to make it like buying direct and just paying more then that's fine but I'd believe the majority of people are purchasing resale because they want to buy DVC as economically as possible.  If that is the reason then I stand by negotiating the best deal possible.  Good deals will go thru as we see most every day here and it's commented on just like ones that are taken.


I'm not saying to offer a monumentally higher price. I'm saying to look at the highest price taken by ROFR recently, and then possibly offer a few dollars more. It certainly wouldn't guarantee that you wouldn't get taken, but it would substantially increase the odds you'd pass. Almost every new resale falls within this range anyway, even after a reasonable negotiation. Its the outlying lower priced contracts that are easy targets. You're right, Disney doesn't buy every contract, and its possible you can sneak through, but they've been buying, and will continue to buy a whole lot of them, and for some its just not worth the stress.
I've read so many posts by folks who find an almost too good to be true deal, it gets taken, and many subsequently say they wish they had paid just a little more to help it pass. And it still would have been an amazing deal, but they'd actually have it.


----------



## Andy1968

Paul Stupin said:


> I'm not saying to offer a monumentally higher price. I'm saying to look at the highest price taken by ROFR recently, and then possibly offer a few dollars more. It certainly wouldn't guarantee that you wouldn't get taken, but it would substantially increase the odds you'd pass. Almost every new resale falls within this range anyway, even after a reasonable negotiation. Its the outlying lower priced contracts that are easy targets. You're right, Disney doesn't buy every contract, and its possible you can sneak through, but they've been buying, and will continue to buy a whole lot of them, and for some its just not worth the stress.
> I've read so many posts of by folks who find an almost too good to be true deal, it gets taken, and many subsequently say they wish they had paid just a little more to help it pass. And it still would have been an amazing deal, but they'd actually have it.




That is what we did after loosing this last resale.  We looked until we found one that we new had a much safer price instead of a "deal" price on it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rawisericho

Paul Stupin said:


> I'm not saying to offer a monumentally higher price. I'm saying to look at the highest price taken by ROFR recently, and then possibly offer a few dollars more. It certainly wouldn't guarantee that you wouldn't get taken, but it would substantially increase the odds you'd pass. Almost every new resale falls within this range anyway, even after a reasonable negotiation. Its the outlying lower priced contracts that are easy targets. You're right, Disney doesn't buy every contract, and its possible you can sneak through, but they've been buying, and will continue to buy a whole lot of them, and for some its just not worth the stress.
> I've read so many posts by folks who find an almost too good to be true deal, it gets taken, and many subsequently say they wish they had paid just a little more to help it pass. And it still would have been an amazing deal, but they'd actually have it.



Maybe I misinterpreted your earlier post, I thought you meant offering above what the sellers were asking for.


----------



## Bina Mischka

Bina Mischka said:


> Bina Mischka---$116-$26220-220-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/5



Passed today with third try! We are over the moon. It is our first contract


----------



## shanelle3

Bina Mischka said:


> Passed today with third try! We are over the moon. It is our first contract



Hoping this bodes well for the $116 for 160 AKV I sent 4/21


----------



## gisele2

macman123 said:


> 2645 points and I am going to buy another 205 direct so I can stay at RIV. I think thats it for me though. No more......!


Parole , parole .....


----------



## Rebs007

nangosix said:


> Nangosix---$99-$10162-90-OKW-Aug-80/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 3/12 passed 4/28
> 
> finally!!!!


So pleased you passed after such a long wait.  Maybe ours will be done soon!


----------



## Rebs007

Bina Mischka said:


> Passed today with third try! We are over the moon. It is our first contract


Congratulations!  I think you need to redo the string with the passed date to get it moved from waiting to passed on the first page


----------



## Paul Stupin

rawisericho said:


> Maybe I misinterpreted your earlier post, I thought you meant offering above what the sellers were asking for.


No, I wouldn’t do that. But sellers aren’t budging much, and sometimes not at all, on a vast majority of contracts out there because supply is so limited.


----------



## Bina Mischka

Rebs007 said:


> Congratulations!  I think you need to redo the string with the passed date to get it moved from waiting to passed on the first page


Thank you! I will do


----------



## Bina Mischka

Bina Mischka---$116-$26220-220-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/5, passed 4/29
Corrected Format


----------



## Lee Matthews

Bina Mischka said:


> Passed today with third try! We are over the moon. It is our first contract



so pleased you managed to finally get it pass the line. Congratulations


----------



## Bina Mischka

Lee Matthews said:


> so pleased you managed to finally get it pass the line. Congratulations


Thank you so much! Did you also manage to pass after your stripped one that was taken?


----------



## Lee Matthews

Bina Mischka said:


> Thank you so much! Did you also manage to pass after your stripped one that was taken?


2nd stripped contract was also taken, so now have a loaded one in ROFR atm. Hopefully hear in a week or so


----------



## Andy1968

Lee Matthews said:


> 2nd stripped contract was also taken, so now have a loaded one in ROFR atm. Hopefully hear in a week or so


Our loaded contract passed today so hopefully you will have better luck.


----------



## Lakesideturtle

Looking at an Aulani contract, 300 points, next points coming 9/22. Listed for 129, offered 115, counter at 122. I know prices are higher right now.....just seems high to me... big sigh


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lakesideturtle said:


> Looking at an Aulani contract, 300 points, next points coming 9/22. Listed for 129, offered 115, counter at 122. I know prices are higher right now.....just seems high to me... big sigh


Aulani direct, with the current promotion would cost $171/pp. Resale at $122/pp is still a 28% discount. If it matches your use year and needs, it’s still worth. Aulani is an amazing property that’s been underpriced in the resale market for too long I think.


----------



## Lakesideturtle

HIRyeDVC said:


> Aulani direct, with the current promotion would cost $171/pp. Resale at $122/pp is still a 28% discount. If it matches your use year and needs, it’s still worth. Aulani is an amazing property that’s been underpriced in the resale market for too long I think.


Appreciate the feedback, the direct vs resale price is a good reminder.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lakesideturtle said:


> Appreciate the feedback, the direct vs resale price is a good reminder.


There was a 150 point subsidized dues Aulani contract with my use year a month ago that was listed for $150pp. I offered 135pp and was refused. No counter offer or anything. It eventually sold to someone else. Now I wish I just offered the asking price because the initial upfront cost wouldn‘t have mattered in the long run. In this tight sellers market, when you see something you like, you just gotta pounce on it!


----------



## Lakesideturtle

HIRyeDVC said:


> There was a 150 point subsidized dues Aulani contract with my use year a month ago that was listed for $150pp. I offered 135pp and was refused. No counter offer or anything. It eventually sold to someone else. Now I wish I just offered the asking price because the initial upfront cost wouldn‘t have mattered in the long run. In this tight sellers market, when you see something you like, you just gotta pounce on it!


Good point......Thanks!


----------



## starfrenzy

Paul Stupin said:


> I've read so many posts by folks who find an almost too good to be true deal, it gets taken, and many subsequently say they wish they had paid just a little more to help it pass. And it still would have been an amazing deal, but they'd actually have it.





Andy1968 said:


> That is what we did after loosing this last resale.  We looked until we found one that we new had a much safer price instead of a "deal" price on it.


[/QUOTE]
That was me too! After my $106pp AKV got taken in ROFR it set me back 3+ weeks from planning our next trip. So with my next try, I was willing to increase it.


----------



## BoilerAero

BoilerAero---$158-$25561-160-BLT-Oct-0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 4/29 

First attempt at buying DVC.  Fingers crossed.  A little worried with so many BLT taken recently, but hoping this is just high enough to pass.


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

RyanDisneyDad said:


> RyanDisneyDad--$104-$14474-120-OKW-Feb - 240/21, 120/22- sent 4/1, passed 4/26


This makes me feel good for mine that was sent on 4/12. Congrats! Enjoy those banked points for this year


----------



## achinforsomebacon

So frustrated right now!  We signed a contract on 4/8 (signed by both parties).  We were hoping to hear something this week about ROFR since we're at the 3 week mark.  We got an automated email from the broker today saying the contract was sent to ROFR...TODAY!  At first I thought it was just an issue where they never updated the file saying it was sent and maybe they heard back today and were updating everything.

I called and they said that there was other paperwork that Disney needs from the seller that was just returned today.  I thought just the contract was sent to ROFR.  Are there really other documents that need to be signed by the seller?  I know nothing can be done now, but I'm just curious if this is really the case or if the broker screwed up and is just trying to cover it up.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

achinforsomebacon said:


> So frustrated right now!  We signed a contract on 4/8 (signed by both parties).  We were hoping to hear something this week about ROFR since we're at the 3 week mark.  We got an automated email from the broker today saying the contract was sent to ROFR...TODAY!  At first I thought it was just an issue where they never updated the file saying it was sent and maybe they heard back today and were updating everything.
> 
> I called and they said that there was other paperwork that Disney needs from the seller that was just returned today.  I thought just the contract was sent to ROFR.  Are there really other documents that need to be signed by the seller?  I know nothing can be done now, but I'm just curious if this is really the case or if the broker screwed up and is just trying to cover it up.


From my experience, once all the documents are signed by both parties, the quality assurance or the admin team of the brokerage company will send you an email to confirm that the contract was sent to Disney for ROFR. Did you ever receive that email or did you just assume they sent it? And which company is your broker?


----------



## Paul Stupin

Lakesideturtle said:


> Looking at an Aulani contract, 300 points, next points coming 9/22. Listed for 129, offered 115, counter at 122. I know prices are higher right now.....just seems high to me... big sigh


I bought two 110 point Aulani contracts within that range last week, way higher than what I paid this summer, but what can you do? Your contract, with more points, would normally go for a little less, but someone else will snap it up if you don’t.


----------



## Paul Stupin

achinforsomebacon said:


> So frustrated right now!  We signed a contract on 4/8 (signed by both parties).  We were hoping to hear something this week about ROFR since we're at the 3 week mark.  We got an automated email from the broker today saying the contract was sent to ROFR...TODAY!  At first I thought it was just an issue where they never updated the file saying it was sent and maybe they heard back today and were updating everything.
> 
> I called and they said that there was other paperwork that Disney needs from the seller that was just returned today.  I thought just the contract was sent to ROFR.  Are there really other documents that need to be signed by the seller?  I know nothing can be done now, but I'm just curious if this is really the case or if the broker screwed up and is just trying to cover it up.


If the seller once co-owned the contract with someone else, and their circumstances changed, Disney might ask for a new deed with just the current seller’s name. That happened to me once and it did slow things down a bit.


----------



## nangosix

Rebs007 said:


> So pleased you passed after such a long wait.  Maybe ours will be done soon!


Thank you!


----------



## Dena1972

If your a DVC resale member (white card) and have a stay for 14 days and buy a 7 day ticket
To MK do you have to use the days consecutively? Or can you spread them out as if you were a regular resort guest?


----------



## Andy1968

achinforsomebacon said:


> So frustrated right now!  We signed a contract on 4/8 (signed by both parties).  We were hoping to hear something this week about ROFR since we're at the 3 week mark.  We got an automated email from the broker today saying the contract was sent to ROFR...TODAY!  At first I thought it was just an issue where they never updated the file saying it was sent and maybe they heard back today and were updating everything.
> 
> I called and they said that there was other paperwork that Disney needs from the seller that was just returned today.  I thought just the contract was sent to ROFR.  Are there really other documents that need to be signed by the seller?  I know nothing can be done now, but I'm just curious if this is really the case or if the broker screwed up and is just trying to cover it up.




I totally feel your frustration.  It seems like each day is a month when waiting to find out if your contract passed or was taken.  It could be the Broker screwed up but a lot of the times the seller holds up the process.  Either by just dragging their feet, some states have special laws in place like a live phone call with a lawer or it all has to be done on paper instead of electronic.  It also could be a seller outside of the US.  That will delay things quite a bit.  Hopefully the wait will be worth it in the end.  Good luck.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

HIRyeDVC said:


> From my experience, once all the documents are signed by both parties, the quality assurance or the admin team of the brokerage company will send you an email to confirm that the contract was sent to Disney for ROFR. Did you ever receive that email or did you just assume they sent it? And which company is your broker?


I received the email...yesterday haha.  I thought I read that it would be sent once the contract was signed but I guess not. I probably should have asked the broker if it had been sent after getting notification that the seller had signed. Not that it would've sped things up at all, but at least we wouldn't have been waiting nervously all week.  We're using www.fidelityrealestate.com.


Paul Stupin said:


> If the seller once co-owned the contract with someone else, and their circumstances changed, Disney might ask for a new deed with just the current seller’s name. That happened to me once and it did slow things down a bit.


I checked the deed and it looks like it's only been the one person.

We don't need the points right away so it's not that big of a deal.  I just don't want prices to keep going up and make it harder to pass. I also don't want to miss out on something else while we're waiting extra long. Luckily (I guess) there aren't many contracts out there now so nothing else has come up that matches what we want.


----------



## tmendez2

tmendez2---$159-$34035-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 200/22- sent 4/2, passed 4/26


----------



## benedib99

benedib99---$145-$27602-175-CCV@WL-Dec-350/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 4/30


----------



## nihonsugar

Did anyone happen to get the AUL April use year contract (200 pts @ $132/pp) earlier this week? Wondering what it got accepted for...


----------



## rawisericho

nihonsugar said:


> Did anyone happen to get the AUL April use year contract (200 pts @ $132/pp) earlier this week? Wondering what it got accepted for...



$132 for Aulani sounds insanely high


----------



## 808blessing

Ever been awaiting rofr and you spot a little more perfect unicorn contract listed? Asking for a friend.


----------



## nihonsugar

rawisericho said:


> $132 for Aulani sounds insanely high


Ya, we offered $100 bc everyone told me not to spend more than that, but there was another offer, and they were higher. Just wondering if these contracts are really going for $125/pp now.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

808blessing said:


> Ever been awaiting rofr and you spot a little more perfect unicorn contract listed? Asking for a friend.


Yes, you buy that one too if the price is right


----------



## HIRyeDVC

rawisericho said:


> $132 for Aulani sounds insanely high


I saw a thread on FB complaint about a 50 point HHI contract listed for $135pp. EVERYTHING is insanely high right now


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Another one to post.  Very nervous my first one hasn't cleared ROFR yet.
IlovemyDVC---$129-$14336-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/30


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> I saw a thread on FB complaint about a 50 point HHI contract listed for $135pp. EVERYTHING is insanely high right now


That’s me the complainer.
It’s still bothering me that I didn’t buy HHI six months ago.
Lol.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> That’s me the complainer.
> It’s still bothering me that I didn’t buy HHI six months ago.
> Lol.


We are all buyers. We don’t have a choice BUT to complain. Oh I wish I had bought Grand Cal 10 years ago when it was selling for $100 pp direct!


----------



## benedib99

benedib99---$235-$49118-200-VGC-Aug-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 4/30


----------



## Blittell

Lakesideturtle said:


> Looking at an Aulani contract, 300 points, next points coming 9/22. Listed for 129, offered 115, counter at 122. I know prices are higher right now.....just seems high to me... big sigh



We just bought a loaded subsidized Aulani for $110/point last month (which was asking price)...so if it were me, and there was no immediate need for the points, I think I’d keep looking.  We saw all the crazy-high prices, made an offer or two, and then decided to just wait until a more reasonable one became available.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

benedib99 said:


> benedib99---$235-$49118-200-VGC-Aug-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 4/30


That’s a nice loaded contract. Good luck to you of ROFR! I’m still waiting for my VGCs from March 26th


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Paul Stupin said:


> I'm not saying to offer a monumentally higher price. I'm saying to look at the highest price taken by ROFR recently, and then possibly offer a few dollars more. It certainly wouldn't guarantee that you wouldn't get taken, but it would substantially increase the odds you'd pass. Almost every new resale falls within this range anyway, even after a reasonable negotiation. Its the outlying lower priced contracts that are easy targets. You're right, Disney doesn't buy every contract, and its possible you can sneak through, but they've been buying, and will continue to buy a whole lot of them, and for some its just not worth the stress.
> I've read so many posts by folks who find an almost too good to be true deal, it gets taken, and many subsequently say they wish they had paid just a little more to help it pass. And it still would have been an amazing deal, but they'd actually have it.



That's a thought that has been going on for years and years.  And if everyone follows that suit then ROFR goes higher and contracts start getting taken and so on.  It certainly depends on your reason for resale but paying more than might be necessary, in general, isn't usually why people are purchasing that way.   Sellers and brokers would both like this course of action though.    Regarding those who say they wish they had paid a few dollars more the thing is that you just never know what that threshold was for the contract.  Yes, a few dollars more might have gotten it but it may not have depending on what DVC was looking for.  So, it doesn't change my view to negotiate as best you can and see what happens.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> That’s me the complainer.
> It’s still bothering me that I didn’t buy HHI six months ago.
> Lol.


Great job on that post by the way. You’ve garnered the attention of the most senior executives of the DVC resale market company! Well done!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HIRyeDVC said:


> I saw a thread on FB complaint about a 50 point HHI contract listed for $135pp. EVERYTHING is insanely high right now



And that's the same price as direct.


----------



## rawisericho

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And that's the same price as direct.



Yep. It's the GME vs. Hedgefund idea, if you're a buyer. If you don't buy at the insane prices, then they'll normalize. But if you start getting antsy/falling for sales tactics then they'll just continue to rise.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And that's the same price as direct.


I think I misquoted the post. It was selling for $118pp. Still crazy high for HHI


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> Great job on that post by the way. You’ve garnered the attention of the most senior executives of the DVC resale market company! Well done!


I don’t want to be mean but at some point enough is enough. I realize the seller set that price, but as a former broker (and current real estate attorney), I wouldn’t feel comfortable listing something I knew was too high.
I’m dealing with it now with clients- they feel so desperate that they want to do things like waive house inspections or mortgage contingencies, and then I have to be the one to talk them down because at least your real estate attorney has your 100% interests at heart. DVC purchasers have no one to really look out for them- so if they’re making a foolish purchase they have to hope they realize it within that 10 day waiting period. (As I saw a couple of people do recently on this thread!)


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> I don’t want to be mean but at some point enough is enough. I realize the seller set that price, but as a former broker (and current real estate attorney), I wouldn’t feel comfortable listing something I knew was too high.
> I’m dealing with it now with clients- they feel so desperate that they want to do things like waive house inspections or mortgage contingencies, and then I have to be the one to talk them down because at least your real estate attorney has your 100% interests at heart. DVC purchasers have no one to really look out for them- so if they’re making a foolish purchase they have to hope they realize it within that 10 day waiting period. (As I saw a couple of people do recently on this thread!)


Your view as a former broker is a very valuable one. It should be dvcresalemarket’s job (in this instance) to set the standard and provide guidance. But at the end of the day, the brokerage company makes more money if it sells at a higher price so I partly don’t blame them. I just feel that they’re just shooting themselves in the foot because before long, the discount between resale and direct will be non existent and there will no longer be a viable resale market.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ginamarie said:


> I don’t want to be mean but at some point enough is enough. I realize the seller set that price, but as a former broker (and current real estate attorney), I wouldn’t feel comfortable listing something I knew was too high.
> I’m dealing with it now with clients- they feel so desperate that they want to do things like waive house inspections or mortgage contingencies, and then I have to be the one to talk them down because at least your real estate attorney has your 100% interests at heart. DVC purchasers have no one to really look out for them- so if they’re making a foolish purchase they have to hope they realize it within that 10 day waiting period. (As I saw a couple of people do recently on this thread!)



I was speaking with a real estate agent recently who is just incredulous (and cringing) at the offers being made and inspections being waived.  Such a crazy market!


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> Your view as a former broker is a very valuable one. It should be dvcresalemarket’s job (in this instance) to set the standard and provide guidance. But at the end of the day, the brokerage company makes more money if it sells at a higher price so I partly don’t blame them. I just feel that they’re just shooting themselves in the foot because before long, the discount between resale and direct will be non existent and there will no longer be a viable resale market.


I think the prices won’t stay this high. As soon as inventory climbs a bit, it won’t be sustainable. We need some time for people to spend off their stimulus money and start spending on regular vacations again, some time for purchasers to get overwhelmed with dues payments, some time for international owners to get tired of paying dues for a product they can’t use.. we may be waiting until the fall to see real movement but I do think it will happen.


----------



## Paul Stupin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That's a thought that has been going on for years and years.  And if everyone follows that suit then ROFR goes higher and contracts start getting taken and so on.  It certainly depends on your reason for resale but paying more than might be necessary, in general, isn't usually why people are purchasing that way.   Sellers and brokers would both like this course of action though.    Regarding those who say they wish they had paid a few dollars more the thing is that you just never know what that threshold was for the contract.  Yes, a few dollars more might have gotten it but it may not have depending on what DVC was looking for.  So, it doesn't change my view to negotiate as best you can and see what happens.


Totally understand, and I try to negotiate the best deal as well. That’s common sense,  and how the the process works the vast majority of the time. I’m talking about the outlying contracts some buyers dig up that are substantially lower than the average, say 10, 15, even 20 points. Though you can never know exactly the current strategy guiding ROFR, its a pretty safe bet that Disney will take a closer look at these. Personally, I‘d think twice about going down this road to avoid the stress, which can stretch on for weeks (as we all know!), as well as the possibility of losing out on other more realistically priced contracts, especially when availability is so limited.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ginamarie said:


> I think the prices won’t stay this high. As soon as inventory climbs a bit, it won’t be sustainable. We need some time for people to spend off their stimulus money and start spending on regular vacations again, some time for purchasers to get overwhelmed with dues payments, some time for international owners to get tired of paying dues for a product they can’t use.. we may be waiting until the fall to see real movement but I do think it will happen.


I think prices might plateau, but I don’t think we’ll see a sudden return to the prices from last year. I think that’s wishful thinking.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Paul Stupin said:


> Totally understand, and I try to negotiate the best deal as well. That’s common sense,  and how the the process works the vast majority of the time. I’m talking about the outlying contracts some buyers dig up that are substantially lower than the average, say 10, 15, even 20 points. Though you can never know exactly the current strategy guiding ROFR, its a pretty safe bet that Disney will take a closer look at these. Personally, I‘d think twice about going down this road to avoid the stress, which can stretch on for weeks (as we all know!), as well as the possibility of losing out on other more realistically priced contracts, especially when availability is so limited.



And that gets down to a persons underlying reason for resale and tolerance of it.   Those digging for and seeking out the low prices are probably going to know what they are going for and feel the reward of a low price outweighs the risk of ROFR.  Sometimes you can get caught on a buying binge of DVC but you won't know that until it starts and even those don't go on forever and the resort of choice will shift.    My main point is you never will figure out what DVC is going to do with ROFR even if you think you have or can.  Even my recommendation to negotiate as you best you can might mean you're paying more per point for a particular contract that just works if you feel comfortable with that but to think that offering more than asking is the direction is not something I'd recommend.  It artificially inflates things even more than ROFR already does.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

I think Disney needs to build an entire new theme park and resorts somewhere in the middle of the country, like Texas. The demand for all things Disney is crazy! I need to buy more Disney stocks!


----------



## PearlyJoy

DVC is not like actually wanting to buy a home. If buyers stop being desperate, the sellers would stop listing at such high price. IMHO


----------



## DisneyMom_3

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think Disney needs to build an entire new theme park and resorts somewhere in the middle of the country, like Texas. The demand for all things Disney is crazy! I need to buy more Disney stocks!


I wish! I live in Texas and would love to go even more! It will probably never happen though.


----------



## Ginamarie

Paul Stupin said:


> I think prices might plateau, but I don’t think we’ll see a sudden return to the prices from last year. I think that’s wishful thinking.


Agreed- we aren’t going back to covid pricing but there’s very little room for some of these to go any higher- they have to drop some, especially with the 2042 contracts getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## Theta

PearlyJoy said:


> DVC is not like actually wanting to buy a home. If buyers stop being desperate, the sellers would stop listing at such high price. IMHO




I agree!  People have to stop paying those crazy prices!  

I don't get the frenzy in buying right now, especially when so much of WDW is not even open.  I adore dining out every night while on vacation at WDW. I can't see myself going until more restaurants open up.


----------



## Theta

Ginamarie said:


> Agreed- we aren’t going back to covid pricing but there’s very little room for some of these to go any higher- they have to drop some, especially with the 2042 contracts getting shorter and shorter.



I know!  BWV going for $135-$140 and BCV at $160s??


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Theta said:


> I know!  BWV going for $135-$140 and BCV at $160s??


Right? Don’t these people realize there’s only 20 years left on these contracts?! And these properties are old and dated?! Sure the locations are great but a 20 year lease at those prices seems crazy to me


----------



## rawisericho

HIRyeDVC said:


> Right? Don’t these people realize there’s only 20 years left on these contracts?! And these properties are old and dated?! Sure the locations are great but a 20 year lease at those prices seems crazy to me



Yep, I would NEVER buy the BWV BCV at the current prices. You're paying high per-point for 20 years of a contract that you'll likely not be able to resell.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

rawisericho said:


> Yep, I would NEVER buy the BWV BCV at the current prices. You're paying high per-point for 20 years of a contract that you'll likely not be able to resell.


I think most are hoping for an extension like OKW and I don’t blame them. The locations of BWV and BCV can’t be beat.


----------



## michael730

HIRyeDVC said:


> Right? Don’t these people realize there’s only 20 years left on these contracts?! And these properties are old and dated?! Sure the locations are great but a 20 year lease at those prices seems crazy to me


People definitely do realize that but if someone loves BWV or BCV and wants to stay in a studio you definitely need to own there depending on the room type. I fell in love with BWV on my honeymoon and bought in to be able to book the Boardwalk View studios at the home resort booking window. Nobody knows what will come in 20 years, Disney could offer extensions on the dvc properties, who knows. Everyone has a different opinion on looking that far into the future. All I know is that as time goes on these rooms are going to get more and more difficult to book as more people buy into dvc and as dvc opens new resorts. Also, for a resort like BWV, the point charts are super low compared to have much these rooms cost cash even on similar rooms on the hotel side. Certainly some people do buy in with taking the expiration date of the resort as the main factor but there are many different ways to look at it. I recently bought into BWV at $130 a point after having mine ROFR’d at $118 and seeing them ROFR’d into the early and mid $120’s a point. I was ok with that, as time goes on the contracts will keep going up as they have over the past years as Disney increases direct prices and resort cash prices. At some point the value may come down as the expiration date gets within the 5 or 10 year range but nobody really knows!


----------



## Jmazzuca243

HIRyeDVC said:


> Great job on that post by the way. You’ve garnered the attention of the most senior executives of the DVC resale market company! Well done!



I was hoping your VGC had already passed since I also have a VGC contract going through (just further behind you).

I dug through the prior threads and it looks like VGC contracts are all over the place for passing. Sometimes they pass quickly and other times they take a week or 2 longer than expected. I definitely would reach out to your broker to see if they have heard anything since the typical timeline is 3-4 weeks and you are past that point


----------



## michael730

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think most are hoping for an extension like OKW and I don’t blame them. The locations of BWV and BCV can’t be beat.



Exactly, people always say that Disney isn’t going to offer extensions for these 2042 resorts. But nobody really knows.. If they let them expire fully and resold them as brand new they would have to sit on a period of time with little to no owners as people bought in. Sure they could sell them at crazy expensive direct prices but again it would take a long time for them to resell all the points. I’m not speculating that they’re going to offer extensions, but if they did it certainly would be much more popular than when they offered the OKW extensions. Being able to walk to two parks is the best hence why I decided to buy a smallish contract at BWV


----------



## Disneytrippin'

What gives? Not one person passed or was taken today?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jmazzuca243 said:


> I was hoping your VGC had already passed since I also have a VGC contract going through (just further behind you).
> 
> I dug through the prior threads and it looks like VGC contracts are all over the place for passing. Sometimes they pass quickly and other times they take a week or 2 longer than expected. I definitely would reach out to your broker to see if they have heard anything since the typical timeline is 3-4 weeks and you are passed that point


I have been. Though my initial contract was sent to Disney for ROFR on 3/26, I ALSO did have a couple of addendums and revisions because I ended up buying a second VGC contract with the same UY at the same price from the same owner. So all in all, my contract probably has a 4/2 submittal date but not exactly sure. I honestly don’t mind the delay because the contract had some expiring points in June and the current seller booked a vacation for me at the Aulani for next week. I don’t want to lose that “free vacation” if we end up closing before then. But hopefully, Disney will pass on our contract in the next week! Hoping the best for all of us!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

michael730 said:


> Exactly, people always say that Disney isn’t going to offer extensions for these 2042 resorts. But nobody really knows.. If they let them expire fully and resold them as brand new they would have to sit on a period of time with little to no owners as people bought in. Sure they could sell them at crazy expensive direct prices but again it would take a long time for them to resell all the points. I’m not speculating that they’re going to offer extensions, but if they did it certainly would be much more popular than when they offered the OKW extensions. Being able to walk to two parks is the best hence why I decided to buy a smallish contract at BWV


I’m just totally jealous at current owners. I would love to own BCV or BWV, but not at these prices. If Disney ever did offer extensions, the resale prices will go through the roof!


----------



## michael730

HIRyeDVC said:


> I’m just totally jealous at current owners. I would love to own BCV or BWV, but not at these prices. If Disney ever did offer extensions, the resale prices will go through the roof!


For sure! I’m sure there’s a semi decent chance they may offer extensions debatably. It definitely won’t be at a cheap price tho  
But to your point I also bought a smaller contract for my price point, I certainly wouldn’t have considered it if the contract was like 200 plus points unless it was loaded or something like that. If it’s a larger contract like that the price per point should be less for sure.


----------



## Rebs007

achinforsomebacon said:


> I received the email...yesterday haha.  I thought I read that it would be sent once the contract was signed but I guess not. I probably should have asked the broker if it had been sent after getting notification that the seller had signed. Not that it would've sped things up at all, but at least we wouldn't have been waiting nervously all week.  We're using www.fidelityrealestate.com.
> 
> I checked the deed and it looks like it's only been the one person.
> 
> We don't need the points right away so it's not that big of a deal.  I just don't want prices to keep going up and make it harder to pass. I also don't want to miss out on something else while we're waiting extra long. Luckily (I guess) there aren't many contracts out there now so nothing else has come up that matches what we want.


We are past the 50 day mark waiting on ROFR with Fidelity.  Watching prices rise and inventory dry up has been hard as we wait.  Hope it goes through quickly for you now submitted.


----------



## Lakesideturtle

Happy Friday all! What's an investor owned listing in the DVC resale market?


----------



## princesscinderella

Lakesideturtle said:


> Happy Friday all! What's an investor owned listing in the DVC resale market?


I think I just means that they aren’t going to negotiate much on the price vs a person just looking to sell and get out of DVC.


----------



## Lakesideturtle

princesscinderella said:


> I think I just means that they aren’t going to negotiate much on the price vs a person just looking to sell and get out of DVC.


Got it. Makes sense...


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Disneytrippin' said:


> What gives? Not one person passed or was taken today?


Sigh. Another week and another month bites the dust! Hoping May brings good news for all!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

michael730 said:


> For sure! I’m sure there’s a semi decent chance they may offer extensions debatably. It definitely won’t be at a cheap price tho
> But to your point I also bought a smaller contract for my price point, I certainly wouldn’t have considered it if the contract was like 200 plus points unless it was loaded or something like that. If it’s a larger contract like that the price per point should be less for sure.


Yeah, but forking up 30-40k for a 20 year contract is a hard pill to swallow. Bring on the Disneyland DVC tower!


----------



## michael730

HIRyeDVC said:


> Yeah, but forking up 30-40k for a 20 year contract is a hard pill to swallow. Bring on the Disneyland DVC tower!


Oh for sure! I bought a small contract I wouldn’t fork over that much for one of the 2042 resorts.. I didn’t spend that much on both of the contracts I purchased combined lol


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think most are hoping for an extension like OKW and I don’t blame them. The locations of BWV and BCV can’t be beat.


That’s really misguided though. There is no way DVC is going the extension route again.


----------



## lovethesun12

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That's a thought that has been going on for years and years.  And if everyone follows that suit then ROFR goes higher and contracts start getting taken and so on.  It certainly depends on your reason for resale but paying more than might be necessary, in general, isn't usually why people are purchasing that way.   Sellers and brokers would both like this course of action though.    Regarding those who say they wish they had paid a few dollars more the thing is that you just never know what that threshold was for the contract.  Yes, a few dollars more might have gotten it but it may not have depending on what DVC was looking for.  So, it doesn't change my view to negotiate as best you can and see what happens.


Agree. Some of us just aren't that desperate. I enjoy looking and would be happy with a contract but I've also had two taken and just think oh well. If I get a contract to pass at a low price, great! If it doesn't pass, I still have $20,000 in my account and a huge selection of hotels for a cash stay, lol. Most contracts I'm seeing that I like aren't just selling for a high price - they're also stripped which is really unappealing, especially considering you can only borrow 50% of the next years points right now.


----------



## rawisericho

Ginamarie said:


> That’s really misguided though. There is no way DVC is going the extension route again.



Why do you say that?


----------



## michael730

Ginamarie said:


> That’s really misguided though. There is no way DVC is going the extension route again.


Nobody truly knows what they won’t or will do.. You think that they would let every single one of the 2042 the resorts completely expire and then what, put them all on sale again? It takes years for them to completely sell out a new resort, they wouldn’t have that many dvc resorts competing against each other.. They would also for that period of time have zero dues coming in for those resorts from membership. I’m not saying they’re definitely going to offer the extensions but it’s not out of the question.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

michael730 said:


> Nobody truly knows what they won’t or will do.. You think that they would let every single one of the 2042 the resorts completely expire and then what, put them all on sale again? It takes years for them to completely sell out a new resort, they wouldn’t have that many dvc resorts competing against each other.. They would also for that period of time have zero dues coming in for those resorts from membership. I’m not saying they’re definitely going to offer the extensions but it’s not out of the question.


I don’t think people at Disney even knows what they’re planning to yet. It’s too far from now


----------



## michael730

HIRyeDVC said:


> I don’t think people at Disney even knows what they’re planning to yet. It’s too far from now


Exactly! I’m just saying it is definitely possible but would most likely happen much, much closer to the expiration date.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

michael730 said:


> Exactly! I’m just saying it is definitely possible but would most likely happen much, much closer to the expiration date.


It’s hard to imagine Disney allowing these 2042 properties to expire. With a good refurb, they could extend their life for a good 15-20 years. Shoots. Perhaps I SHOULD buy me some Boardwalk at $140pp now since they may be $200pp when Disney announces the extension!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Disneytrippin' said:


> What gives? Not one person passed or was taken today?


I am very worried - someone else passed at the exact PPT as mine with almost the same points a few days earlier.  I called my title company, they put me on hold,  and they said it looks like Disney is going to take the full 30 days.  I think they are rethinking their strategy.  Also, I am angry that my resale company held the contract (because that's when admin staff work) over a weekend plus a day or it would have been through the same time as the other DIS member.  I could lose it just for those days.

And who know how tight the relatationship really is between the resalers and Disney.  The only losers are the buyers.


----------



## Ginamarie

rawisericho said:


> Why do you say that?


Legally it’s a nightmare. Financially it’s a nightmare.  They didn’t realize how bad of a nightmare until they tried this with OKW. Now they’re stuck with a hybrid of a resort with two different expiration dates. The 2042-2057 period at OKW is going to be an interesting one to say the least.
An extension of 15 or 20 years doesn’t help them that much either. It postpones the inevitable.
Unfortunately, the off property resorts (HHI/VB) will likely be sold off. That’s instant capital and they won’t need to spend money on renovations there. OKW won’t see a major overhaul until after 2042 because of the extension.
So you’re looking at BRV, BWV, BCV.. all prime locations and not the massive resorts you have at SSR or Kidani. They’re going to want to restructure the charts and convert these properties to DVC2 (Riviera and future resorts) or maybe even DVC3 at that point as they’ll have moved onto another whole phase. Yes, it will cost renovation money, but no more than it would starting from scratch, and they will sell at far higher prices.


----------



## Paul Stupin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And that gets down to a persons underlying reason for resale and tolerance of it.   Those digging for and seeking out the low prices are probably going to know what they are going for and feel the reward of a low price outweighs the risk of ROFR.  Sometimes you can get caught on a buying binge of DVC but you won't know that until it starts and even those don't go on forever and the resort of choice will shift.    My main point is you never will figure out what DVC is going to do with ROFR even if you think you have or can.  Even my recommendation to negotiate as you best you can might mean you're paying more per point for a particular contract that just works if you feel comfortable with that but to think that offering more than asking is the direction is not something I'd recommend.  It artificially inflates things even more than ROFR already does.


Agreed, I wouldn’t ever offer more than asking. And I also agree that there are definitely experienced buyers out there with an effective strategy of seeking out lower priced contracts, fully aware of the ROFR risks, and a willingness to move on to another offer if the ROFR snake bites. But that takes a great deal of patience and time, possibly months and months...a process even more difficult with limited availability.
I’m not sure if the savings is worth the time and effort.


----------



## Ginamarie

michael730 said:


> Nobody truly knows what they won’t or will do.. You think that they would let every single one of the 2042 the resorts completely expire and then what, put them all on sale again? It takes years for them to completely sell out a new resort, they wouldn’t have that many dvc resorts competing against each other.. They would also for that period of time have zero dues coming in for those resorts from membership. I’m not saying they’re definitely going to offer the extensions but it’s not out of the question.


Like I said- VB and HHI are likely sold off and they get instant capital for that. OKW has a reprieve because of the extension.
You have three relatively small resorts to turn over- they’ll sell those in place of building a whole new resort during that time period.


----------



## lovethesun12

Paul Stupin said:


> But that takes a great deal of patience and time, possibly months and months...a process even more difficult with limited availability.
> I’m not sure if the savings is worth the time snd effort.


Some of us aren't really planning vacations in the immediate future anymore and have a lot of time on our hands  .


----------



## michael730

Ginamarie said:


> Legally it’s a nightmare. Financially it’s a nightmare.  They didn’t realize how bad of a nightmare until they tried this with OKW. Now they’re stuck with a hybrid of a resort with two different expiration dates. The 2042-2057 period at OKW is going to be an interesting one to say the least.
> An extension of 15 or 20 years doesn’t help them that much either. It postpones the inevitable.
> Unfortunately, the off property resorts (HHI/VB) will likely be sold off. That’s instant capital and they won’t need to spend money on renovations there. OKW won’t see a major overhaul until after 2042 because of the extension.
> So you’re looking at BRV, BWV, BCV.. all prime locations and not the massive resorts you have at SSR or Kidani. They’re going to want to restructure the charts and convert these properties to DVC2 (Riviera and future resorts) or maybe even DVC3 at that point as they’ll have moved onto another whole phase. Yes, it will cost renovation money, but no more than it would starting from scratch, and they will sell at far higher prices.


The only reason it didn’t work out w OKW is because they did it when the resort had a very long time left on the contract. If they do offer an extension it’ll most certainly be within 10 years of when they are to expire. Although you make good points neither of us know for sure what will happen. They could do what you said or they could offer extensions so nobody really knows. I couldn’t care less if they do extensions or not I would’ve bought into BWV either way.


----------



## ScubaCat

I propose we get back to the contracts and discuss these other topics in one of the many (MANY) other threads dedicated to them!


----------



## michael730

ScubaCat said:


> I propose we get back to the contracts and discuss these other topics in one of the many (MANY) other threads dedicated to them!


I agree <3


----------



## HIRyeDVC

ScubaCat said:


> I propose we get back to the contracts and discuss these other topics in one of the many (MANY) other threads dedicated to them!


I agree too. I think its just a reflection of people having nothing else to talk about since no one is hearing anything about ROFR decisions lately.....


----------



## Bjaiken77

michael730 said:


> The only reason it didn’t work out w OKW is because they did it when the resort had a very long time left on the contract. If they do offer an extension it’ll most certainly be within 10 years of when they are to expire. Although you make good points neither of us know for sure what will happen. They could do what you said or they could offer extensions so nobody really knows. I couldn’t care less if they do extensions or not I would’ve bought into BWV either way.



I wish they’d make a statement on 2042 resorts, but that’s just because that’s what I want.  People have made strong arguments why they don’t.  However, based on my age and length of time I anticipate wanting to be in DVC, it’s kept me away from 2042 resorts.  I’d really love to own at BCV, too.  However, I just can’t justify it myself.  Not when there are other great properties that I like.


----------



## lovethesun12

HIRyeDVC said:


> I agree too. I think its just a reflection of people having nothing else to talk about since no one is hearing anything about ROFR decisions lately.....


And nothing left to buy .... trying to find a contract now is like trying to scrape the last bit of peanut butter out of the jar


----------



## BayGirl22

Just heard today.... so Disney is taking their time but they are doing something. Was not worried about them taking Aulani, but at least now we can move on.  

BayGirl22---$124-$22110-160-AUL-Oct-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/5, passed 4/30


----------



## Max Jolicoeur

max jolicoeur---$127-$3775-25-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 3/12, passed 4/30 Took long enough! The seller had a reservation but didn't tell anyone so on day 17 of ROFR, Disney sent the contract back. This is my second contract and on both occasions, the sellers had reservations and didn't disclose it. It's quite fustrating. Now I have to wait until July and October to close both of them...


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Max Jolicoeur said:


> max jolicoeur---$127-$3775-25-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 3/12, passed 4/30 Took long enough! The seller had a reservation but didn't tell anyone so on day 17 of ROFR, Disney sent the contract back. This is my second contract and on both occasions, the sellers had reservations and didn't disclose it. It's quite fustrating. Now I have to wait until July and October to close both of them...


Hmm, interesting. I didn’t know that Disney sends contracts back to the broker if there is an existing reservation. My broker told me that Disney just cancels any existing reservations during the closing process, after ROFR.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HIRyeDVC said:


> Hmm, interesting. I didn’t know that Disney sends contracts back to the broker if there is an existing reservation. My broker told me that Disney just cancels any existing reservations during the closing process, after ROFR.



No although that's often stated.  They won't transfer with an exiting reservation but it wouldn't be normal for them to just cancel.  Kind of a big no-no for them to do.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> No although that's often stated.  They won't transfer with an exiting reservation but it wouldn't be normal for them to just cancel.  Kind of a big no-no for them to do.


Makes sense. Though, I’m still not understanding why Disney would send it back if there is an existing reservation. If so, it seems like there should be a policy that no contracts should be sent for ROFR if there is an existing reservation.


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> Hmm, interesting. I didn’t know that Disney sends contracts back to the broker if there is an existing reservation. My broker told me that Disney just cancels any existing reservations during the closing process, after ROFR.



Disney could not cancel the reservation during that process because a seller could simply change their mind and decide not to sell.

Once the contract closes, then it would be.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HIRyeDVC said:


> Makes sense. Though, I’m still not understanding why Disney would send it back if there is an existing reservation. If so, it seems like there should be a policy that no contracts should be sent for ROFR if there is an existing reservation.



If the seller doesn't disclose it then DVC is the only other one who could see and notify about it and so "sends it back" and leaves it up to the broker to figure out.   I got caught with this once in a way.  I listed a contract for sale and per the agreement also listed I had a reservation that I was willing to cancel if the contract sold.  At the time I was under the impression from here that DVC would cancel reservations plus we were still in the 10 day time to rescind and I'd had that occur with a different contract.  Anyway I got a nasty phone call from my agent about how DVC had got back to them that there was a reservation.  Yeah - that's what I wrote on the contract!   He never even noticed that info.   Anyway, I cancelled and then everyone was happy except me with that agent.


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> Makes sense. Though, I’m still not understanding why Disney would send it back if there is an existing reservation. If so, it seems like there should be a policy that no contracts should be sent for ROFR if there is an existing reservation.



Because if they know it’s there, they won’t act on it because it changes what actual points are there.  They would be deciding ROFR on a contract that was not accurate.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sandisw said:


> Because if they know it’s there, they won’t act on it because it changes what actual points are there.  They would be deciding ROFR on a contract that was not accurate.



Yes.  If the contract had a delayed closing because of it then it would be fine but everything needs to match up for ROFR - points available, reservations and delayed closings.  And nobody wants DVC trying to become mind readers and guess what is actually correct and what isn't if it doesn't match.   So they do the right thing and send it back for correction.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes.  If the contract had a delayed closing because of it then it would be fine but everything needs to match up for ROFR - points available, reservations and delayed closings.  And nobody wants DVC trying to become mind readers and guess what is actually correct and what isn't if it doesn't match.   So they do the right thing and send it back for correction.





Sandisw said:


> Because if they know it’s there, they won’t act on it because it changes what actual points are there.  They would be deciding ROFR on a contract that was not accurate.


Wow, this was all very super helpful and informative. Thank you for the 411!


----------



## Paul Stupin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> No although that's often stated.  They won't transfer with an exiting reservation but it wouldn't be normal for them to just cancel.  Kind of a big no-no for them to do.


Interesting.


----------



## Bina Mischka

Lee Matthews said:


> 2nd stripped contract was also taken, so now have a loaded one in ROFR atm. Hopefully hear in a week or so



My Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## rawisericho

lovethesun12 said:


> And nothing left to buy .... trying to find a contract now is like trying to scrape the last bit of peanut butter out of the jar


Well there are some but they’re priced so ridiculously high and don’t seem to be interested in decent negotiation that.....yeah there’s pretty much nothing to buy.


----------



## Bearval

Ginamarie said:


> Legally it’s a nightmare. Financially it’s a nightmare.  They didn’t realize how bad of a nightmare until they tried this with OKW. Now they’re stuck with a hybrid of a resort with two different expiration dates. The 2042-2057 period at OKW is going to be an interesting one to say the least.
> An extension of 15 or 20 years doesn’t help them that much either. It postpones the inevitable.
> Unfortunately, the off property resorts (HHI/VB) will likely be sold off. That’s instant capital and they won’t need to spend money on renovations there. OKW won’t see a major overhaul until after 2042 because of the extension.
> So you’re looking at BRV, BWV, BCV.. all prime locations and not the massive resorts you have at SSR or Kidani. They’re going to want to restructure the charts and convert these properties to DVC2 (Riviera and future resorts) or maybe even DVC3 at that point as they’ll have moved onto another whole phase. Yes, it will cost renovation money, but no more than it would starting from scratch, and they will sell at far higher prices.


I agree that HH and VB will be sold off when they expire DVC had already sold off the land next to VB years ago that was supposed to be used to expand that property.  If they were going to offer any more extentions they would still be selling them for OKW right now toclean up that mess.  Most likely what will happen is that they will do a complete renovation of one property at a time while renting the others for cash until it is their turn to be renovated. And you better believe the point charts will be higher.   Blue card perk will be you can still stay at one of the resorts before it is renovated.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Lorilais_mommie---$144-$38623-250-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 141/20, 250/21, 250/22-11/20delay closing- sent 4/30

2020 points to be bank into 2021

Going to need a little pixie dust for this one


----------



## Lee Matthews

HIRyeDVC said:


> Makes sense. Though, I’m still not understanding why Disney would send it back if there is an existing reservation. If so, it seems like there should be a policy that no contracts should be sent for ROFR if there is an existing reservation.



My AKV contract which is in ROFR had a delayed closing by of July 1st but I can only assume Disney noticed that there was an existing reservation in place because I was then contacted by the broker who asked us all to sign an amendment and agree for closing to be delayed by a few days.

I assume it’s for the closing to be clear of the vacation ending. I can also only assume Disney noticed it and notified the broker. Haven’t been told either way


----------



## princesscinderella

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Lorilais_mommie---$144-$38623-250-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 141/20, 250/21, 250/22-11/20delay closing- sent 4/30
> 
> 2020 points to be bank into 2021
> 
> Going to need a little pixie dust for this one


A great price!! Hopefully the delayed closing helps you pass ROFR.


----------



## Paul Stupin

princesscinderella said:


> A great price!! Hopefully the delayed closing helps you pass ROFR.


Does anyone know if a delayed closing helps? I had a 150 CCV that passed last month for $133 with a delayed October closing, but that was before they started taking Copper Creek.


----------



## Max Jolicoeur

princesscinderella said:


> A great price!! Hopefully the delayed closing helps you pass ROFR.


Both of my contracts that just passed ROFR within the last month (25 pts @ OKW and 150 pts @ BRV) had a delayed closing and passed! My agent said that sometimes helps pass ROFR.


----------



## Ginamarie

Paul Stupin said:


> Does anyone know if a delayed closing helps? I had a 150 CCV that passed last month for $133 with a delayed October closing, but that was before they started taking Copper Creek.


I’m 0/1 on delayed closings... I’m not sure it matters.


----------



## pangyal

And we are updated!


----------



## starfrenzy

pangyal said:


> And we are updated!


Thank you for your service!


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$115-$20202-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 5/1

This is it for my buying spree of DVC points.  We love the treehouses and our 125 points at SSR just isn’t enough anymore.  I was really impressed with how quickly this went from offer, acceptance, contract, all parties signed and off to ROFR in 4 hours .  Kudos to www.DVCsales.com they have a great system worked out.  We’ve been through a lot of brokers over our BLT purchase saga and it has never been this quick or easy.


----------



## starfrenzy

My experience with www.dvcsales.com has been super efficient too!
Congrats on your contract @princesscinderella!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

princesscinderella said:


> A great price!! Hopefully the delayed closing helps you pass ROFR.



Thanks we have really nervous about this one.. fingers crossed


----------



## TroJo

First attempt at buying into DVC, and looking at the statistics I'm not too optimistic about the offer


----------



## Paul Stupin

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Thanks we have really nervous about this one.. fingers crossed
> QUOTE]
> .
> I know Disney ROFRed a few CCV contracts in the 130s a week or two ago, but have they gone as high as the 140s?


----------



## TroJo

ValW said:


> ValW---$260-$14030-50-VGC-Dec-38/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/21
> 
> Just when you think you're done, they pull you back in  This showed up on my FB feed and I thought about it for a few hours because I really wanted it, but it's not a great price.  Hubby kept telling me to just do it and once I made up my mind I decided to pay asking so I wouldn't lose it over a few $$.  Glad I did because the broker called and said the seller was just getting ready to counter an earlier offer.


Great grab, good luck with ROFR. Had I seen it I probably would have been competing for it haha... Would love a small 50pt VGC contract to make it to the DLR for 3-4 nights every couple years.


----------



## momtwoboys

we are selling our OKW and it was sent rofr 4/14, hoping to hear back soon as we are ready and eyes peeled for a BRV.


----------



## benedib99

benedib99---$103-$34158-300-AUL-Jun-0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 5/2


----------



## Sunnyore

TroJo said:


> TroJo---$152-$25075-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/29
> 
> First attempt at buying into DVC, and looking at the statistics I'm not too optimistic about the offer



Best of luck to you! I guess what you need to focus on is they can’t take every single contract so hopefully yours slip through.


----------



## TroJo

Sunnyore said:


> Best of luck to you! I guess what you need to focus on is they can’t take every single contract so hopefully yours slip through.


Thank you! I'm already thinking of back-up plans. Plus addonitis has set on quickly in my case so may just go ahead and put another offer in for the same use year haha


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

They took one at 140, And the ones they have been taking Have front loaded pints like mine 
It’s delayed closing until nov. Hopefully that helps.. I Maybe needing lots of pixie dust for this one


----------



## Paul Stupin

Lorilais_mommie said:


> They took one at 140, And the ones they have been taking Have front loaded pints like mine
> It’s delayed closing until nov. Hopefully that helps.. I Maybe needing lots of pixie dust for this one


I bet you’ll be ok. The DVC Resale Market ROFR report for April should be coming up next week, where you’ll be able to get a clearer idea of what’s happening beyond just what you read here.


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

From my stalking this board, so many people have gotten word at 21 days. Today is my 21 days since my deal was sent so I’m anxiously awaiting news today!  I had to write on my daily schedule that I’m only allowed to check this and my email every 30 minutes.


----------



## TroJo

TroJo---$164-$19441-110-BLT-Feb-0/20, 220/21, 110/22- sent 5/2

Went for a second contract at the same home resort and use year hoping at least one Bay Lake Tower contract will slip through ROFR


----------



## pkrieger2287




----------



## princesscinderella

TroJo said:


> TroJo---$164-$19441-110-BLT-Feb-110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 5/2
> 
> Went for a second contract at the same home resort and use year hoping at least one Bay Lake Tower contract will slip through ROFR


I passed at $160 so I definitely think this one will make it . Are the 20’ points banked into 2021?  If so you should update the info as the 20’ ones are no longer valid since Feb is in 21’ UY already.


----------



## TroJo

princesscinderella said:


> I passed at $160 so I definitely think this one will make it . Are the 20’ points banked into 2021?  If so you should update the info as the 20’ ones are no longer valid since Feb is in 21’ UY already.


Whoops, didn’t know how I should record that. Yes they’re banked into 21. I fixed my original post. Hope thats correct


----------



## babecca1

Addonitis hit hard, and we found 2 contracts at once.  
Wish I would've done a little more research here on price - but... we got what we wanted, and I know contracts have been pretty slim pickings.

Hoping to hear soon, since it's been over 3 weeks for both, but the BCV may be delayed, since we had to sign an addendum to fix the contract number. We submitted that on 4/22.

babecca1---$160-$17358-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/7

babecca1---$145-$26798-175-BCV-Sep-0/20, 94/21, 175/22- sent 4/8


----------



## Disneytrippin'

RunMagicalMiles said:


> From my stalking this board, so many people have gotten word at 21 days. Today is my 21 days since my deal was sent so I’m anxiously awaiting news today!  I had to write on my daily schedule that I’m only allowed to check this and my email every 30 minutes.


That was my thinking too but I'm at day 27. Its been pretty quiet on this board this past week. Im hoping to see a dump of passes this week  Pixie dust to us all.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Lee Matthews said:


> Disney are loving those AKL stripped contracts. Sorry it didn’t work our for you this time


Help me understand why Disney buys stripped contracts.  I'm not quite getting the reason. THANKS


----------



## Sunnyore

Red Dog Run said:


> Help me understand why Disney buys stripped contracts.  I'm not quite getting the reason. THANKS


I don’t think we know why? But they were taking a ton of stripped contracts across all resorts while waiving ones with 2020 and 2021 points. My guess is stripped contracts tend to have a lower price per point and that is one thing that is pretty consistent for to take.


----------



## antib

antib---$100-$14735-125-AUL-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 4/6, passed 5/3


Nobody told me this is addicting. I have been checking WDW resort resale while waiting for this LOL!!!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

The pupy came home yesterday (lots of scary meds some you have to wear gloves while administering)

and this

ILoveMyDVC---$108-$17211-150-OKW(E)-Dec-0/20, 186/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6, passed 5/3

Thank you to all who understood the anxiety.  Got the news just now 31,000 feet in the air on my way home slightly  earlier from visiting DD and DGS to go help care for the puppy (with an end stage GSD and another 130 lb'er mix it's no easy task for my DH to do it himself).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Red Dog Run said:


> Help me understand why Disney buys stripped contracts.  I'm not quite getting the reason. THANKS



For them nothing has to remain stripped.  They can add their own current points when they sell contracts should they have any and want to do it.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Now another 2 week wait for the big 520 point contract!  Pass me the Ativan.  Considering the $$$ that will cost to close, I won't be an anxious, I promise everyone.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

antib said:


> antib---$100-$14735-125-AUL-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 4/6, passed 5/3





benedib99 said:


> benedib99---$103-$34158-300-AUL-Jun-0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 5/2



Glad to see AUL contracts still passing around this PPP.  The higher listing prices haven't gone unnoticed by me, however I've been wondering what some of the actual accepted offers have been.


----------



## Ginamarie

Red Dog Run said:


> Help me understand why Disney buys stripped contracts.  I'm not quite getting the reason. THANKS


Lower price per point and they don’t have to reimburse for dues paid.


----------



## Ginamarie

ILoveMyDVC said:


> The pupy came home yesterday (lots of scary meds some you have to wear gloves while administering)
> 
> and this
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$108-$17211-150-OKW(E)-Dec-0/20, 186/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6, passed 5/3
> 
> Thank you to all who understood the anxiety.  Got the news just now 31,000 feet in the air on my way home slightly  earlier from visiting DD and DGS to go help care for the puppy (with an end stage GSD and another 130 lb'er mix it's no easy task for my DH to do it himself).


Yay! This is a great price and I know how much you wanted OKW-E. The large contract is so big that I can’t imagine DVC taking it, so you’re in a good spot now.


----------



## antib

Flynn's Gal said:


> Glad to see AUL contracts still passing around this PPP.  The higher listing prices haven't gone unnoticed by me, however I've been wondering what some of the actual accepted offers have been.


I know current listings are crazy!!! Mine was listed at $128/pt and was lucky that the owner accepted my $100/pt offer. Some wont even take under $120/pt offer.


----------



## babecca1

It's like posting on this board brought a little extra pixie dust.  One contract passed - one more to go! 

babecca1---$160-$17358-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/7, passed 5/3


----------



## princesscinderella

Congratulations to all who passed today.  It seemed like a few weeks ago we would here the ROFR on a Thursday and Friday and now the news has shifted to Mondays.  They love to keep us on our toes.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

babecca1 said:


> It's like posting on this board brought a little extra pixie dust.  One contract passed - one more to go!
> 
> babecca1---$160-$17358-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/7, passed 5/3


This makes my heart happy. Congratulations!


----------



## PearlyJoy

ILoveMyDVC said:


> The pupy came home yesterday (lots of scary meds some you have to wear gloves while administering)
> 
> and this
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$108-$17211-150-OKW(E)-Dec-0/20, 186/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6, passed 5/3
> 
> Thank you to all who understood the anxiety.  Got the news just now 31,000 feet in the air on my way home slightly  earlier from visiting DD and DGS to go help care for the puppy (with an end stage GSD and another 130 lb'er mix it's no easy task for my DH to do it himself).


Yay !! Congratulations !


----------



## PearlyJoy

babecca1 said:


> It's like posting on this board brought a little extra pixie dust.  One contract passed - one more to go!
> 
> babecca1---$160-$17358-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/7, passed 5/3


Congratulations !


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

T-i-double-guh-er---$113-$12225-100-AUL-Apr-0/20, 50/21, 75/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 5/3


----------



## Lee Matthews

Sunnyore said:


> I don’t think we know why? But they were taking a ton of stripped contracts across all resorts while waiving ones with 2020 and 2021 points. My guess is stripped contracts tend to have a lower price per point and that is one thing that is pretty consistent for to take.



That was my thinking too. Loaded contracts they would need to sell on ASAP where as stripped they could build the build up a portfolio to sell on from 2022


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Red Dog Run said:


> Help me understand why Disney buys stripped contracts.  I'm not quite getting the reason. THANKS





KAT4DISNEY said:


> For them nothing has to remain stripped.  They can add their own current points when they sell contracts should they have any and want to do it.



Since they can change use years, they could also buy a stripped contract and change the use year so that now they don't need 2020 points. For example, if they buy a Dec contract with 0 2020 points but then convert it to a February contract, they wouldn't be needing 2020 points anyway.


----------



## Samita

Disneytrippin' said:


> That was my thinking too but I'm at day 27. Its been pretty quiet on this board this passed week. Im hoping to see a dump of passes this week  Pixie dust to us all.


I’ll be entering 21 days tomorrow and hoping to hear back this week too. Good luck to us all


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

Disneytrippin' said:


> That was my thinking too but I'm at day 27. Its been pretty quiet on this board this passed week. Im hoping to see a dump of passes this week  Pixie dust to us all.


I’m at day 27 too! I was really hoping for the 21 day magic last week! But now I’ll settle for 27......


----------



## Disneytrippin'

BeBopaSaurus said:


> I’m at day 27 too! I was really hoping for the 21 day magic last week! But now I’ll settle for 27......


I'm waiting on BRV. How about you?


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

Disneytrippin' said:


> I'm waiting on BRV. How about you?


Waiting on SSR. I’ve seen a few resorts passing with 4/5 or 4/6 send dates, but no SSR or BRV yet.....


----------



## Disneytrippin'

BeBopaSaurus said:


> Waiting on SSR. I’ve seen a few resorts passing with 4/5 or 4/6 send dates, but no SSR or BRV yet.....


The suspense is killing me. Other BRV passed at 20 and 21 days. SSR contracts seemed to pass every day for awhile there.  You'd  think with so few contracts out there now , it would not take so long.


----------



## Red Dog Run

reddogrun---$161-$17140-100-BLT-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 5/3  ERROR!  I updated.  There are no points for 21.


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

Disneytrippin' said:


> The suspense is killing me. Other BRV passed at 20 and 21 days. SSR contracts seemed to pass every day for awhile there.  You'd  think with so few contracts out there now , it would not take so long.


I was totally expecting 21 days in ROFR, and around 60 til I had points reading this thread and the closing time thread. Now I feel like I’d better adjust my expectations to more like 90 days ...


----------



## Disneytrippin'

BeBopaSaurus said:


> I was totally expecting 21 days in ROFR, and around 60 til I had points reading this thread and the closing time thread. Now I feel like I’d better adjust my expectations to more like 90 days ...


What do you think they are all doing over there? Certainly not inundated with contracts right now. Maybe we should check TikTok.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

BeBopaSaurus said:


> I was totally expecting 21 days in ROFR, and around 60 til I had points reading this thread and the closing time thread. Now I feel like I’d better adjust my expectations to more like 90 days ...


I feel ya. Mine were sent on 3/26 and still waiting.  I'm almost to the point of locking away my phone because I'm checking my email too much!


----------



## Red Dog Run

I noticed I didn't want BLT when I looked at the resales for 132-133 a point about 6 months ago.  Fast forward: stayed at BLT with my OKW pts in March. Been scouting for a March BLT since.  Could not find anything in the 140-150 not taken.  Now: $161 was the best I could get with a March. Tired of waiting.  Took it. It's $161, so Disney will let me have it, no doubt.  And it's stripped, but they don't want $161.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Red Dog Run said:


> I noticed I didn't want BLT when I looked at the resales for 132-133 a point about 6 months ago.  Fast forward: stayed at BLT with my OKW pts in March. Been scouting for a March BLT since.  Could not find anything in the 140-150 not taken.  Now: $161 was the best I could get with a March. Tired of waiting.  Took it. It's $161, so Disney will let me have it, no doubt.  And it's stripped, but they don't want $161.


I was the same with a March UY.  I saw a 200pt contract listed for $167.  I eventually settled for $163pp which I think will pass.  Been in ROFR since 4/14.  March UY is hard to come by for any contract it seems.


----------



## Paul Stupin

HIRyeDVC said:


> I was the same with a March UY.  I saw a 200pt contract listed for $167.  I eventually settled for $163pp which I think will pass.  Been in ROFR since 4/14.  March UY is hard to come by for any contract it seems.


Agree about March UY contracts for any resort being hard to find.  I think they go for higher prices because there are so few of them.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Disneytrippin' said:


> The suspense is killing me. Other BRV passed at 20 and 21 days. SSR contracts seemed to pass every day for awhile there.  You'd  think with so few contracts out there now , it would not take so long.



I'm wondering if they're holding them for longer because there are so few contracts out there. With fewer contracts to snag to fill requests for direct purchases, they might be holding them longer to have a selection on hand.


----------



## gisele2

Red Dog Run said:


> I noticed I didn't want BLT when I looked at the resales for 132-133 a point about 6 months ago.  Fast forward: stayed at BLT with my OKW pts in March. Been scouting for a March BLT since.  Could not find anything in the 140-150 not taken.  Now: $161 was the best I could get with a March. Tired of waiting.  Took it. It's $161, so Disney will let me have it, no doubt.  And it's stripped, but they don't want $161.


What did you like about it? I bought a BLT contract, but never stayed there.


----------



## Red Dog Run

gisele2 said:


> What did you like about it? I bought a BLT contract but never stayed there.


The layout of the studio was very convenient. I liked the kitchenette in the middle, elongated next to the bathroom.  It had an area for storage for extra luggage and a huge mirror/lighting area perfect as an extra female get-ready area.  The layout really made the room feel larger than Riveria and more conducive to movement.  That, and walking right into Magic Kingdom.    My only drawback was that we did a 3 day each split stay: GF/BLT/Rivera.  After staying in a GF 1 bedroom and going to a studio at BLT, I was a little letdown. Then, when I compared to Riveria, I realized I really liked BLT.


----------



## Red Dog Run

HIRyeDVC said:


> I was the same with a March UY.  I saw a 200pt contract listed for $167.  I eventually settled for $163pp which I think will pass.  Been in ROFR since 4/14.  March UY is hard to come by for any contract it seems.


It is tough for March/October.  Maybe it was just because I was looking!  Each time I saw a 155, 146, 148: it was a different UY.  Back in Dec., I was hell bent on more OKW and scrolled with a Nope on every BLT.  Silly me... gonna pay a good 3K more, now.  But still, 100 BLT is cost me less than 100 direct OKW from last year for the BC.  I'm happy I found this BLT. It had been up for 4 days, and the owner was very tight... very, very unwilling to budge.  Offered several scenarios.  Then the broker said they might budge a little if I rephrased the offer: remove the request for them to pay closing, and I go up a couple of points.  It almost worked the same! They only went down 4 pts.  I started at 15 below, and they were getting tired of me.  It was stripped of 2021- gotta budge some!


----------



## Red Dog Run

BeBopaSaurus said:


> I was totally expecting 21 days in ROFR, and around 60 til I had points reading this thread and the closing time thread. Now I feel like I’d better adjust my expectations to more like 90 days ...


Took almost 4 months last year for my AKV.  Offered in August, closed in December.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Red Dog Run said:


> Took almost 4 months last year for my AKV.  Offered in August, closed in December.


Same, I had a 4 month one too


----------



## 2theCastle

Wow, what a shortage of small contracts right now!  We weren't expecting to get Hilton Head, however, we have contracts at Saratoga and Old Key West to secure our WDW time and realized that without owning at HH it's really hard to get in there for the summer months!  These points will allow an occassional trip to HH which I have a feeling we will enjoy (perhaps waiting until the refurb is done though).  They will also mix in with our others and push us into the 1-bedroom zone which will make reservations so much easier.  I had to really consider the maintenance fee aspect but, it's a small contract and being a part of this club isn't cheap or necessarily for the faint of heart.  Looking forward to more plotting and planning for the next trip!

2thecastle---$70-$4558-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 39/21, 50/22- sent 5/3


----------



## Ginamarie

2theCastle said:


> Wow, what a shortage of small contracts right now!  We weren't expecting to get Hilton Head, however, we have contracts at Saratoga and Old Key West to secure our WDW time and realized that without owning at HH it's really hard to get in there for the summer months!  These points will allow an occassional trip to HH which I have a feeling we will enjoy (perhaps waiting until the refurb is done though).  They will also mix in with our others and push us into the 1-bedroom zone which will make reservations so much easier.  I had to really consider the maintenance fee aspect but, it's a small contract and being a part of this club isn't cheap or necessarily for the faint of heart.  Looking forward to more plotting and planning for the next trip!
> 
> 2thecastle---$70-$4558-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 39/21, 50/22- sent 5/3


This is what I’m looking for but Feb use year. I’m not in a rush though- still paying off my Riviera points for a couple of months.


----------



## BayGirl22

antib said:


> I know current listings are crazy!!! Mine was listed at $128/pt and was lucky that the owner accepted my $100/pt offer. Some wont even take under $120/pt offer.



Yeah, i tried offering around $100/pt but lost out on the first deal, and the second one the buyer would only go down to $124. We weren't willing to wait for our use year to come up again, so I sucked it up and paid that. (Not a huge difference on our contract size and we need the points for Feb 22.) 

I don't know what other sellers are willing to accept, but I'm seeing smaller contracts listed as "asking price only". I expect the average price data in April to look higher than May. 

With Aulani its not whether you pass ROFR, is whether you get the seller to accept a historically consistent offer, IME.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I'm wondering if they're holding them for longer because there are so few contracts out there. With fewer contracts to snag to fill requests for direct purchases, they might be holding them longer to have a selection on hand.


I thought the same thing but. I'm waiting on a BRV that I've seen pass for less p.p. then I offered. My DH says he feels it in his bones that today's the day I hear back. It was sent 4/7 and I saw a couple contracts posted yesterday with a 4/6 date. I want my life back so I hope to hear soon


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Disneytrippin' said:


> I thought the same thing but. I'm waiting on a BRV that I've seen pass for less p.p. then I offered. My DH says he feels it in his bones that today's the day I hear back. It was sent 4/7 and I saw a couple contracts posted yesterday with a 4/6 date. I want my life back so I hope to hear soon


Bwahahaha I know the feeling all too well!


----------



## rawisericho

rawisericho---$120-$29371-225-AKV-Jun-0/20, 197/21, 225/22- sent 5/4


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

Disneytrippin' said:


> I thought the same thing but. I'm waiting on a BRV that I've seen pass for less p.p. then I offered. My DH says he feels it in his bones that today's the day I hear back. It was sent 4/7 and I saw a couple contracts posted yesterday with a 4/6 date. I want my life back so I hope to hear soon


I really hoped my whining yesterday would result in passing ROFR so I could sheepishly apologize for my lack of patience..... but it didn’t work!


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

BeBopaSaurus said:


> I really hoped my whining yesterday would result in passing ROFR so I could sheepishly apologize for my lack of patience..... but it didn’t work!


I feel ya!! I am struggling with the patience. I’m to the point that I want to know now and if it doesn’t go through I’m just going to buy direct.


----------



## Rebs007

HIRyeDVC said:


> I feel ya. Mine were sent on 3/26 and still waiting.  I'm almost to the point of locking away my phone because I'm checking my email too much!


one of ours was sent 3/9, still waiting.  I know some are saying they waited 4 months on AKV last year but most are now hearing in a much shorter time.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

RunMagicalMiles said:


> I feel ya!! I am struggling with the patience. I’m to the point that I want to know now and if it doesn’t go through I’m just going to buy direct.


Me too. I figure Saratoga 125 direct and add on a small contract to my Blt.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Rebs007 said:


> one of ours was sent 3/9, still waiting.  I know some are saying they waited 4 months on AKV last year but most are now hearing in a much shorter time.


I think the long wait last year was due to limited staffing.


----------



## Alegria1004

RunMagicalMiles said:


> I feel ya!! I am struggling with the patience. I’m to the point that I want to know now and if it doesn’t go through I’m just going to buy direct.



i’m on the same boat and have a feeling Disney knows it and will deny me


----------



## ICEMAN3205

ddubaynavarro said:


> Same, I had a 4 month one too


4 months is crazy.  I am waiting for my first contract, can Disney take as long as they want in ROFR?  I have a tentative closing date in June, I thought they had to decide by that date.  Is that not correct?


----------



## guerrero5

RunMagicalMiles said:


> I feel ya!! I am struggling with the patience. I’m to the point that I want to know now and if it doesn’t go through I’m just going to buy direct.


Same here.  If mine doesn't pass, will buy direct asap and then buy a small add on.  I just want to know either way now lol


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

Alegria1004 said:


> i’m on the same boat and have a feeling Disney knows it and will deny me





guerrero5 said:


> Same here.  If mine doesn't pass, will buy direct asap and then buy a small add on.  I just want to know either way now lol


At least if we need to buy direct we will get our points faster! But then I’ll feel stupid after already being in this process for a month. We could have already had our points and booked trips!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

ddubaynavarro---$155-$15500-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/2, passed 5/4

Woohooo!!!!


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

ddubaynavarro said:


> ddubaynavarro---$155-$15500-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/2, passed 5/4
> 
> Woohooo!!!!


Congrats!! Now we need more passing posts!! I was beginning to think May the 4th was an official Disney holiday and no one was working cus they’re all at DHS!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

ddubaynavarro said:


> ddubaynavarro---$155-$15500-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/2, passed 5/4
> 
> Woohooo!!!!


Oh Sweet Jesus. Finally some news. Congratulations!


----------



## Dena1972

Dena1972---$100-$27832-250-OKW-Mar-0/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 5/4


----------



## Paul Stupin

BayGirl22 said:


> Yeah, i tried offering around $100/pt but lost out on the first deal, and the second one the buyer would only go down to $124. We weren't willing to wait for our use year to come up again, so I sucked it up and paid that. (Not a huge difference on our contract size and we need the points for Feb 22.)
> 
> I don't know what other sellers are willing to accept, but I'm seeing smaller contracts listed as "asking price only". I expect the average price data in April to look higher than May.
> 
> With Aulani its not whether you pass ROFR, is whether you get the seller to accept a historically consistent offer, IME.


Totally agreed. I wound up paying $123 and $119 a few weeks ago for two small 110 point Aulani contracts March UY. Availability is monstrously scarce, and I’m glad to have them! At least there are no ROFR worries! But over time, when Aulani sells out (and it’s got to happen sooner or later) that could change, just like it has now at CCV. 

Many posters seem to think all these prices will come down when availability increases, but DVC prices over the long term trend up, and Aulani in particular had been stuck in a lower price range for a while.

Also, new DVC buyers won’t care because the savings over direct are still substantial, so I think we’ll see fewer and fewer contracts sell for lower prices, especially in the 100-200 point range, where sellers will want the higher priced going rate.  Also, the continually higher cost for direct could push resale prices even higher. This could be true for all DVC resorts.

The one exception I think are the relatively rare contracts for 100s and 100s of points, 500 and up. Those can sit on the market forever because there are so few buyers, and when owners want to unload them it’s more difficult so they’re locked into a substantially lower price range.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

HIRyeDVC---$220-$34548-150-VGC-Jun-106/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/26, passed 5/4

HIRyeDVC---$220-$39088-170-VGC-Jun-72/19, 170/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 4/2, passed 5/4

I've never been so happy to spend so much money in my whole life.  One more BLT contract to go.  Best of luck to everyone agonizingly waiting on their ROFR.


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

HIRyeDVC said:


> HIRyeDVC---$220-$34548-150-VGC-Jun-106/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/26, passed 5/4
> 
> HIRyeDVC---$220-$39088-170-VGC-Jun-72/19, 170/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 4/2, passed 5/4
> 
> I've never been so happy to spend so much money in my whole life.  One more BLT contract to go.  Best of luck to everyone agonizingly waiting on their ROFR.



Congratulations!!! That is awesome!!


----------



## Sunnyore

Red Dog Run said:


> The layout of the studio was very convenient. I liked the kitchenette in the middle, elongated next to the bathroom.  It had an area for storage for extra luggage and a huge mirror/lighting area perfect as an extra female get-ready area.  The layout really made the room feel larger than Riveria and more conducive to movement.  That, and walking right into Magic Kingdom.    My only drawback was that we did a 3 day each split stay: GF/BLT/Rivera.  After staying in a GF 1 bedroom and going to a studio at BLT, I was a little letdown. Then, when I compared to Riveria, I realized I really liked BLT.


Was this a Riviera studio or tower room you’re comparing it too? I didn’t love the layout for BLT as much but LOVE that it’s like a 5 min walk to MK so BLT is a winner to me. For my last split stay visit, I was a bit let down with BWV and BLT after staying in a refurbed SSR first  but man, can’t beat those locations.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Sunnyore said:


> Was this a Riviera studio or tower room you’re comparing it too? I didn’t love the layout for BLT as much but LOVE that it’s like a 5 min walk to MK so BLT is a winner to me. For my last split stay visit, I was a bit let down with BWV and BLT after staying in a refurbed SSR first  but man, can’t beat those locations.


How are the walls at SSR? I recently switched from OKW to SSR because of all the negative things I've been hearing about the thin walls at OKW studios attached to lockoffs.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Looks like Disney are a fair bit behind of ROFR approvals than usual. Best to assume I won’t be hearing this week


----------



## MouseFiend

MouseFiend---$126-$20928-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/4

Buyer pays the MF on remaining ‘21. I’m the seller; just bought this contract back in November and am using the proceeds to buy direct to have the opportunity to stay at Riveria and the new DLR DVC property.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MouseFiend said:


> MouseFiend---$126-$20928-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/4
> 
> Buyer pays the MF on remaining ‘21. I’m the seller; just bought this contract back in November and am using the proceeds to buy direct to have the opportunity to stay at Riveria and the new DLR DVC property.


It seems that a lot of people are preparing for the upcoming DLT in Anaheim.  Hope there will be enough to go around!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Re: DLT

Here's the thing about Disneyland vs. Disneyworld. As someone whose gone to Disneyland since I was 2 and also lived 5 miles away from it, I dont feel you need to stay" on property." 

Good Neighbor hotels are plentiful and closer to the parks then resorts at Disney World. Many are within walking distance even across the street.

Having said that, it only takes a good 3 days if that to see everything at both parks in Disneyland.

Disney World matters because everything is so spread out.

Just my 2 cents. Ill still probably wind up trying it out. Less points needed.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Disneytrippin' said:


> Re: DLT
> 
> Here's the thing about Disneyland vs. Disneyworld. As someone whose gone to Disneyland since I was 2 and also lived 5 miles away from it, I dont feel you need to stay" on property."
> 
> Good Neighbor hotels are plentiful and closer to the parks then resorts at Disney World. Many are within walking distance even across the street.
> 
> Having said that, it only takes a good 3 days if that to see everything at both parks in Disneyland.
> 
> Disney World matters because everything is so spread out.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. Ill still probably wind up trying it out. Less points needed.


We are a Hawaii family with small kids, and we travel to Anaheim twice a year.  We do DL and DCA for 10 days each time, and still feels like it's not enough.  The neighbor hotels charge arm and a leg for parking per day.  I agree that if I lived close by, I probably would not do DVC as much in Anaheim.


----------



## Imkarlawithak2005

Disneytrippin' said:


> Re: DLT
> 
> Here's the thing about Disneyland vs. Disneyworld. As someone whose gone to Disneyland since I was 2 and also lived 5 miles away from it, I dont feel you need to stay" on property."
> 
> Good Neighbor hotels are plentiful and closer to the parks then resorts at Disney World. Many are within walking distance even across the street.
> 
> Having said that, it only takes a good 3 days if that to see everything at both parks in Disneyland.
> 
> Disney World matters because everything is so spread out.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. Ill still probably wind up trying it out. Less points needed.


We love staying at the Disneyland resort. We love staying in the bubble, and the proximity when staying at VGC is so convenient. We’ve stayed at many good neighbor hotels and for us it’s just not the same. We usually come for 7 days and take our time, do many things twice and just enjoy being at Disney without flying across the country.

I can imagine living close provides a different perspective. But for us, if I’m packing up and flying, I’m staying for a week,


----------



## Paul Stupin

Disneytrippin' said:


> Re: DLT
> 
> Here's the thing about Disneyland vs. Disneyworld. As someone whose gone to Disneyland since I was 2 and also lived 5 miles away from it, I dont feel you need to stay" on property."
> 
> Good Neighbor hotels are plentiful and closer to the parks then resorts at Disney World. Many are within walking distance even across the street.
> 
> Having said that, it only takes a good 3 days if that to see everything at both parks in Disneyland.
> 
> Disney World matters because everything is so spread out.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. Ill still probably wind up trying it out. Less points needed.


I’m about 30 miles away, in LA, and feel the same way since I’ve been going my whole life too. That said, every once in a while we’ll use points to stay in the Grand Californian for a night or two if availability pops up. Since the DLR Tower will be mostly studios, I think I’d still rather stay in a Grand Californian one bedroom. Better location. But then we’re happy to go last minute at random times.
Fyi, the brand new JW Marriott Resort Anaheim just opened. It’s an easy walk and looks stunning.


----------



## Paul Stupin

HIRyeDVC said:


> We are a Hawaii family with small kids, and we travel to Anaheim twice a year.  We do DL and DCA for 10 days each time, and still feels like it's not enough.  The neighbor hotels charge arm and a leg for parking per day.  I agree that if I lived close by, I probably would not do DVC as much in Anaheim.


10 days?? Do you go to the parks every day, or explore LA as well?


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Paul Stupin said:


> I’m about 30 miles away, in LA, and feel the same way since I’ve been going my whole life too. That said, every once in a while we’ll use points to stay in the Grand Californian for a night or two if availability pops up. Since the DLR Tower will be mostly studios, I think I’d still rather stay in a Grand Californian one bedroom. Better location. But then we’re happy to go last minute at random times.
> Fyi, the brand new JW Marriott Resort Anaheim just opened. It’s an easy walk and looks stunning.


I've been cheating on DL and gone to DW for the passed 4 years. Time to head back. Ill have to check out that Marriott


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> 10 days?? Do you go to the parks every day, or explore LA as well?


We usually take 2 weeks per trip and spend 4 of those days in San Diego.  We love San Diego!  But yeah, we would hit the parks every day, especially when we had the annual pass.  But now that those are gone, our strategy may change.  Talking about all this makes me so sad and excited. Oh how we miss DL/DCA!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Imkarlawithak2005 said:


> We love staying at the Disneyland resort. We love staying in the bubble, and the proximity when staying at VGC is so convenient. We’ve stayed at many good neighbor hotels and for us it’s just not the same. We usually come for 7 days and take our time, do many things twice and just enjoy being at Disney without flying across the country.
> 
> I can imagine living close provides a different perspective. But for us, if I’m packing up and flying, I’m staying for a week,





Paul Stupin said:


> I’m about 30 miles away, in LA, and feel the same way since I’ve been going my whole life too. That said, every once in a while we’ll use points to stay in the Grand Californian for a night or two if availability pops up. Since the DLR Tower will be mostly studios, I think I’d still rather stay in a Grand Californian one bedroom. Better location. But then we’re happy to go last minute at random times.
> Fyi, the brand new JW Marriott Resort Anaheim just opened. It’s an easy walk and looks stunning.


I agree that the neighborhood hotels are not the same as staying on property.  Though, our hotel of choice is the Marriott Residence Inn.  I DO want to check out the new JW.  It looks really nice.


----------



## BayGirl22

Disneytrippin' said:


> Re: DLT
> 
> Here's the thing about Disneyland vs. Disneyworld. As someone whose gone to Disneyland since I was 2 and also lived 5 miles away from it, I dont feel you need to stay" on property."
> 
> Good Neighbor hotels are plentiful and closer to the parks then resorts at Disney World. Many are within walking distance even across the street.
> 
> Having said that, it only takes a good 3 days if that to see everything at both parks in Disneyland.
> 
> Disney World matters because everything is so spread out.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. Ill still probably wind up trying it out. Less points needed.


I agree with you. I'm in NorCal and go to DL every couple years (8 hour drive or 45 min flight, and I'm in the area on business a lot). The first couple times I stayed onsite at DL Hotel and then Grand Cal - they are amazing. But often we'll stay offsite too, and with Marriott points there are 3-4 options within walking distance. I have a fall reservations at Courtyard across the street and there are bunk bed rooms and a water play area - looks amazing. Staying offsite is not the same, but its also free on points and just as close. I won't stay offsite at WDW.

It's also not much more than GCV points to just pay for a room at DLH or GCH - there are way more hotel rooms than villas and there's availability within 7 months. Our early trips were 5 days but now 3 days is usually enough, so even paying rack rate is not that bad and we don't need a studio w/kitchen. 

From the west coast buying Aulani makes more sense IMO, Hawaii to us is like going to the Caribbean from NY. I'm tempted to buy DLV but I can see how it will be harder to justify that price.


----------



## Noles235

Deleted


----------



## Ginamarie

Noles235 said:


> noles235---$160-$4597-25-BLT-Jun-0/20, 50/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 5/4
> 
> Does this Seem like a good deal for a small contract?


Yes! I have seen them priced a good deal higher on small contracts- this is a good price in the current market.


----------



## TroJo

Noles235 said:


> noles235---$160-$4597-25-BLT-Jun-0/20, 50/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 5/4
> 
> Does this Seem like a good deal for a small contract?


I’d say it’s a safe bet. Seems like a lot of BLT is getting ROFR’d in the $150s. And with yours having double points this year the few extra dollars are worth it.


----------



## Noles235

Ginamarie said:


> Yes! I have seen them priced a good deal higher on small contracts- this is a good price in the current market.


Thanks.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Noles235 said:


> noles235---$160-$4597-25-BLT-Jun-0/20, 50/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 5/4
> 
> Does this Seem like a good deal for a small contract?


Excellent deal! I paid $163 for a 200pt contract.  Though it was a March UY, a bit harder to come by.  Congrats though! And good luck to you on ROFR!


----------



## Red Dog Run

Sunnyore said:


> Was this a Riviera studio or tower room you’re comparing it too? I didn’t love the layout for BLT as much but LOVE that it’s like a 5 min walk to MK so BLT is a winner to me. For my last split stay visit, I was a bit let down with BWV and BLT after staying in a refurbed SSR first  but man, can’t beat those locations.


It was the studio.  I really enjoyed that entire middle section like it was my own dressing room/ coffee prep.  I also liked looking at space mountain and the castle lit up on the balcony.   The tower was so small.  The bathroom seemed bigger, than the rest.  But, the view!  Now: hands off I loved VGF 1 bedroom the best.  But, that was a luxury for two people.  But with 440 points, now, I'll do it again on that 7 month window when I retire in FIVE years.  Promised my dance teams I would grow them from this seventh-grade year to their 12th.  Then I can retire with a clean goodbye.


----------



## Sunnyore

HIRyeDVC said:


> How are the walls at SSR? I recently switched from OKW to SSR because of all the negative things I've been hearing about the thin walls at OKW studios attached to lockoffs.


I thought it was pretty quiet in terms of neighboring walls, but I can definitely hear people when they’re in the hallway entering/exiting their rooms.


----------



## Sunnyore

Red Dog Run said:


> It was the studio.  I really enjoyed that entire middle section like it was my own dressing room/ coffee prep.  I also liked looking at space mountain and the castle lit up on the balcony.   The tower was so small.  The bathroom seemed bigger, than the rest.  But, the view!  Now: hands off I loved VGF 1 bedroom the best.  But, that was a luxury for two people.  But with 440 points, now, I'll do it again on that 7 month window when I retire in FIVE years.  Promised my dance teams I would grow them from this seventh-grade year to their 12th.  Then I can retire with a clean goodbye.


For me I kept walking into the wrong section of the room, like bathroom when I wanted to get something from the fridge.  Staying in a Tower studio next trip, hoping I’ll love it. I’m super afraid to stay in a 1 bedroom in fear that I’ll never be happy/satisfied in a studio again and will need to buy more points.


----------



## Sunnyore

Disneytrippin' said:


> Re: DLT
> 
> Here's the thing about Disneyland vs. Disneyworld. As someone whose gone to Disneyland since I was 2 and also lived 5 miles away from it, I dont feel you need to stay" on property."
> 
> Good Neighbor hotels are plentiful and closer to the parks then resorts at Disney World. Many are within walking distance even across the street.
> 
> Having said that, it only takes a good 3 days if that to see everything at both parks in Disneyland.
> 
> Disney World matters because everything is so spread out.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. Ill still probably wind up trying it out. Less points needed.


Also living about 15 min drive away, I never felt the need to stay on property either.. until now. Booked a night at GCV for June because I don’t want to pay for parking or do the tram walk.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

HIRyeDVC said:


> We are a Hawaii family with small kids, and we travel to Anaheim twice a year.  We do DL and DCA for 10 days each time, and still feels like it's not enough.  The neighbor hotels charge arm and a leg for parking per day.  I agree that if I lived close by, I probably would not do DVC as much in Anaheim.


We spend 11 nights at Disney World but never 10 in Anaheim. Tops is 7.


Noles235 said:


> noles235---$160-$4597-25-BLT-Jun-0/20, 50/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 5/4
> 
> Does this Seem like a good deal for a small contract?


This is an amazing deal. The last few small point contracts I saw , listed at upwards of 179 per point. Ridiculous.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Sunnyore said:


> For me I kept walking into the wrong section of the room, like bathroom when I wanted to get something from the fridge.  Staying in a Tower studio next trip, hoping I’ll love it. I’m super afraid to stay in a 1 bedroom in fear that I’ll never be happy/satisfied in a studio again and will need to buy more points.
> [/QUOT
> I understand.  This all started for me because I wanted to stay at a deluxe instead of value, but I would never cough up rack rates because I just could not find it in me.  How stupid to think that with the $$ I spent.  I did not even know about rentals, then.  But when Covid hit and and I saw the new resale prices by accident (so much higher now), I could not help myself.  I told my fiance that our past March trip at  VGF, BLT, and Riviera would have cost over 7K in lodging (of course I quoted rack rates to make my position more swallowable.) Add that to the parking and taxes, and you have another 500 easy.  That one trip costs more than a 70 point old key west. He didn't blink an eye, told me I earned my money (which I do) and he's coming along for the ride.  So now I have 440 points (MAYBE: gotta get the BLT 100 to pass)  and want to stay in one bedrooms.  Yep.  Wasteful, but I want to let him sleep while I'm up and about and vice versa.


----------



## Hiddenmickey75

Hiddenmickey75---$170-$18390-100-PVB-Oct-100/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/4


----------



## Ginamarie

Hiddenmickey75 said:


> Hiddenmickey75---$170-$18390-100-PVB-Oct-100/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/4


The way this is written, you have a lot of points that will be expired by the time you close.


----------



## Theta

Hiddenmickey75 said:


> Hiddenmickey75---$170-$18390-100-PVB-Oct-100/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/4




I am no expert, but aren't those 110/19 points already expired?  And the 100/20 points might be tough to use after you close, I would ask the seller to bank those points.  Even though one might be able to get a DVC reservation before 9/30/2021 with those 100/20 points, not sure what will be available for park reservations??


----------



## Hiddenmickey75

I guess I should have wrote it differently with how I did have them bank the points after seeing the contract. So the 19 pts are actually banked into 2020 and do expire by October 1 of 2021. I will not be able to go by then and I hope we can close soon and I can rent those out at the last minute. I had them bank the 2020 pts into 2021. So I guess it should of really read:
Hiddenmickey75---$170-$18390-100-PVB-Oct- 100/20 (banked from 2019, must be used by Oct1), 200/21 (100 banked from 2020), 100/22- sent 5/4
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Hiddenmickey75 said:


> I guess I should have wrote it differently with how I did have them bank the points after seeing the contract. So the 19 pts are actually banked into 2020 and do expire by October 1 of 2021. I will not be able to go by then and I hope we can close soon and I can rent those out at the last minute. I had them bank the 2020 pts into 2021. So I guess it should of really read:
> Hiddenmickey75---$170-$18390-100-PVB-Oct- 100/20 (banked from 2019, must be used by Oct1), 200/21 (100 banked from 2020), 100/22- sent 5/4
> Sorry for the confusion.


It really should be:
Hiddenmickey75---$170-$18390-100-PVB-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/4

When you list double points in 21, you can determine that the points had to have been banked from the previous year. And if the previous year also has points, they also must have been banked.  So including the additional text is unnecessary.


----------



## gopacers

gopacers---$127-$29907-222-BWV-Apr-0/20, 116/21, 222/22, 222/23- sent 5/5


----------



## mrmagpi

mrmagpi---$189-$5485-25-BCV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 25/22- sent 5/3


----------



## mrmagpi

mrmagpi said:


> mrmagpi---$189-$5485-25-BCV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 25/22- sent 5/5


Okay.. this should be the last one... please god let it be the last one..


----------



## HIRyeDVC

mrmagpi said:


> Okay.. this should be the last one... please god let it be the last one..


Looks like a temporary quick fix to me.


----------



## rkrose1

rkrose1---$124-$20242-150-SSR-Oct-150/20, 300/21, 150/22-'19 & '20 pts banked-sent 4/30


----------



## BenjaminLovesTheMouse

BenjaminLovesTheMouse---$148-$33400-220-BCV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 5/4

Please disregard. Deal fell through.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Last one!
ILoveMyDVC---$120-$19139-150-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 186/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/30 

Pangyal, please delete all SSR pending under my name - ILoveMyDVC.  I rescinded both of them.

4 OKW Extended resale contracts at once.  One has passed ROFR.  One BIG one is halfway into ROFR Two were submitted the same day (4/20).  Three different companies.

This girl is done shopping!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I've been a patient girl. Tomorrow is day 30 waiting to hear ROFR.  I feel like Disney is at a dead stop though. There hasn't been anyone hearing back after my sent date, at least not on these boards. I sent on 4/7 and its been radio silence.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Disneytrippin' said:


> I've been a patient girl. Tomorrow is day 30 waiting to hear ROFR.  I feel like Disney is at a dead stop though. There hasn't been anyone hearing back after my sent date, at least not on these boards. I sent on 4/7 and its been radio silence.


I feel you. It HAS been quiet. Hang in there!


----------



## princesscinderella

I think it’s been quiet just because there are not as many Dis members buying right now with the limited number of contracts available and higher prices.  I counted there are only a little over 70 people on the waiting section of this thread so that’s only a few each week hearing depending where they are in the 30 day process.


----------



## momtwoboys

we are selling and it got sent 4/14, waiting to hear back. Won't put in an offer on anything until we know its going forward! trying to be patient and choices for buying are so slim anyway.


----------



## idisneyfan

Idisneyfan---$110-$21334-175-BRV@WL-Apr-129/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/30

First time buyer. Keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## VdoesDisney

Don’t want to start a new thread for this question, hoping to get some quick answers here.
What do you think is a reasonable amount of time to wait for sellers to sign the offer after they “accept” via email and contracts went out for electronic signatures? I’m admittedly an impatient person so I want to check my expectations against this group.


----------



## Noles235

VdoesDisney said:


> Don’t want to start a new thread for this question, hoping to get some quick answers here.
> What do you think is a reasonable amount of time to wait for sellers to sign the offer after they “accept” via email and contracts went out for electronic signatures? I’m admittedly an impatient person so I want to check my expectations against this group.


I think within 48 hours is appropriate, but I have had them take 7 days, which I was not thrilled about.


----------



## Sandisw

VdoesDisney said:


> Don’t want to start a new thread for this question, hoping to get some quick answers here.
> What do you think is a reasonable amount of time to wait for sellers to sign the offer after they “accept” via email and contracts went out for electronic signatures? I’m admittedly an impatient person so I want to check my expectations against this group.



For contracts to go to ROFR, I give a few days and then rescind.


----------



## VdoesDisney

Sandisw said:


> The closing date is when you can ask to be let out of the contract.  I’ve been a seller many times and while we did try to do things quickly, it took around a week or so for one sale to coordinate work schedules, and the trip to the bank for the notary. So, the title company didn’t get them back for almost 10 days.


I am waiting for sellers to sign closing docs on 1 contract and fully expect that to take 1-2 weeks, but I am also waiting for different sellers to sign an offer on another contract, they accepted but have yet to sign the contract, hoping they get to it soon so we can go to ROFR and start that new waiting process..,


----------



## Ginamarie

VdoesDisney said:


> Don’t want to start a new thread for this question, hoping to get some quick answers here.
> What do you think is a reasonable amount of time to wait for sellers to sign the offer after they “accept” via email and contracts went out for electronic signatures? I’m admittedly an impatient person so I want to check my expectations against this group.


Probably a few days.  Sometimes you have multiple people on a contract, so it takes more time for them to sign everything.  I've been lucky on this and usually they sign within 24 hours.


----------



## Sandisw

VdoesDisney said:


> I am waiting for sellers to sign closing docs on 1 contract and fully expect that to take 1-2 weeks, but I am also waiting for different sellers to sign an offer on another contract, they accepted but have yet to sign the contract, hoping they get to it soon so we can go to ROFR and start that new waiting process..,



I edited my comment because I realize you were asking about ROFR!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

princesscinderella said:


> I think it’s been quiet just because there are not as many Dis members buying right now with the limited number of contracts available and higher prices.  I counted there are only a little over 70 people on the waiting section of this thread so that’s only a few each week hearing depending where they are in the 30 day process.


You'd think there'd be answers - and it's really only two less because I rescinded two ofmine.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I think I am going to need LOTS more points. I just had 2 grandsons born in the last week. I am up to 7 grandkids. That is a lot of Disney trips!. Today is day 30 on my current ROFR. I just emailed both broker and the title company. Haven't had a reply.  C.mon man!


----------



## Ginamarie

Disneytrippin' said:


> I think I am going to need LOTS more points. I just had 2 grandsons born in the last week. I am up to 7 grandkids. That is a lot of Disney trips!. Today is day 30 on my current ROFR. I just emailed both broker and the title company. Haven't had a reply.  C.mon man!


Congratulations!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disneytrippin' said:


> I think I am going to need LOTS more points. I just had 2 grandsons born in the last week. I am up to 7 grandkids. That is a lot of Disney trips!. Today is day 30 on my current ROFR. I just emailed both broker and the title company. Haven't had a reply.  C.mon man!


Congratulations!


----------



## babecca1

Congratulations!  Wow! 2 in one week!  Twins or just good timing?


Disneytrippin' said:


> I think I am going to need LOTS more points. I just had 2 grandsons born in the last week. I am up to 7 grandkids. That is a lot of Disney trips!. Today is day 30 on my current ROFR. I just emailed both broker and the title company. Haven't had a reply.  C.mon man!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Disneytrippin' said:


> I think I am going to need LOTS more points. I just had 2 grandsons born in the last week. I am up to 7 grandkids. That is a lot of Disney trips!. Today is day 30 on my current ROFR. I just emailed both broker and the title company. Haven't had a reply.  C.mon man!


Jealous.  I have one but DD isn't interested in bringing him depsite spending her life going 1-2 times year.  She says MAYBE when he is older.


----------



## Alegria1004

I see people mention that they heard from their title company before hearing from the broker. I don’t even know who my title company is and haven’t received any communication from them yet. We are at 20 days into ROFR. Is this normal?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Alegria1004 said:


> I see people mention that they heard from their title company before hearing from the broker. I don’t even know who my title company is and haven’t received any communication from them yet. We are at 20 days into ROFR. Is this normal?



The Title company is the one that you would have sent your deposit to.  You should at least have the name somewhere in the paperwork and had some contact.


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

I’m at day 31 and haven’t heard anything from broker or title company aside from the “your contract was sent to ROFR” on April 6. C’mon Disney! Let me give you my money!


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Hopefully a bunch of ROFR get processed today. Looking forward to seeing everyone pass


----------



## HIRyeDVC

VdoesDisney said:


> Don’t want to start a new thread for this question, hoping to get some quick answers here.
> What do you think is a reasonable amount of time to wait for sellers to sign the offer after they “accept” via email and contracts went out for electronic signatures? I’m admittedly an impatient person so I want to check my expectations against this group.


Everyone’s situation is different but I think 7-10 days is fair and reasonable.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

I wonder if the title companies are so busy they've asked Disney to slow down on the ROFRs for now.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Disneytrippin' said:


> I think I am going to need LOTS more points. I just had 2 grandsons born in the last week. I am up to 7 grandkids. That is a lot of Disney trips!


Congratulations!


----------



## 808blessing

Didn’t post details but just to reassure you things are moving.
Sent: 4/ 7
Passed: notified early 5/4


----------



## Paul Stupin

VdoesDisney said:


> Don’t want to start a new thread for this question, hoping to get some quick answers here.
> What do you think is a reasonable amount of time to wait for sellers to sign the offer after they “accept” via email and contracts went out for electronic signatures? I’m admittedly an impatient person so I want to check my expectations against this group.


Last Friday we signed the contract for a 100 point CCV contract. A day later on Saturday, the seller hadn’t signed, so I emailed the broker and asked him to see if he could expedite the seller signing, since I wanted to get it into ROFR as soon as possible. He said he would contact him and do what he could. The documents were signed later that day!
Maybe I’m being a tad irrational, but I always worry the seller will back out if I don’t receive the signed docs in a timely manner.


----------



## Michiel

Michiel---$111-$28470-250-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 4/21
Michiel---$111-$11675-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 5/21, 100/22- sent 4/24


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Disneytrippin'---$110-$23663-195-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 195/21, 195/22- sent 4/7, passed 5/6

3rd times a charm!!! Talk about til the last minute.


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

Disneytrippin' said:


> Disneytrippin'---$110-$23663-195-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 195/21, 195/22- sent 4/7, passed 5/6
> 
> 3rd times a charm!!! Talk about til the last minute.


Congrats!!!


----------



## VdoesDisney

Paul Stupin said:


> Last Friday we signed the contract for a 100 point CCV contract. A day later on Saturday, the seller hadn’t signed, so I emailed the broker and asked him to see if he could expedite the seller signing, since I wanted to get it into ROFR as soon as possible. He said he would contact him and do what he could. The documents were signed later that day!
> Maybe I’m being a tad irrational, but I always worry the seller will back out if I don’t receive the signed docs in a timely manner.


Same here, I was planning to email the broker this afternoon but the sellers signed before I got around to it, now I am monitoring my email for a notification we were sent to ROFR... between a contract that is about to close and this one going to ROFR next my brain is consumed by DVC


----------



## PearlyJoy

Disneytrippin' said:


> I think I am going to need LOTS more points. I just had 2 grandsons born in the last week. I am up to 7 grandkids. That is a lot of Disney trips!. Today is day 30 on my current ROFR. I just emailed both broker and the title company. Haven't had a reply.  C.mon man!


Congratulations !!


----------



## hhisc16

hhisc16---$81-$2925-25-HH-Oct-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 5/6


----------



## hhisc16

hhisc16 said:


> hhisc16---$81-$2925-25-HH-Oct-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 5/6


Just closed on my 50 point resale at HHI last week.
Got quoted at 3600 for 25 points direct at HHI.
Found this small contract on resale for a savings of 800 dollars over direct! (Hopefully it passes ROFR!)


----------



## VdoesDisney

Here we go again!

VdoesDisney---$100-$11386.1-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 132/21, 100/22- sent 5/6


----------



## Divaofdisney

Disneytrippin' said:


> Disneytrippin'---$110-$23663-195-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 195/21, 195/22- sent 4/7, passed 5/6
> 
> 3rd times a charm!!! Talk about til the last minute.


 
congratulation!! This is awesome news!!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

idisneyfan said:


> Idisneyfan---$110-$21334-175-BRV@WL-Apr-129/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 4/30
> 
> First time buyer. Keeping my fingers crossed....


Love that price!  I am adding on there next hahaha


----------



## jwmob91

The wait is starting to get to me y’all. And I can’t believe I forgot to post on the thread lol.

Jwmob91---$152-$40353-250-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 134/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 4/16


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Divaofdisney said:


> congratulation!! This is awesome news!!


If this one wasn't going to pass I was going to take a break. But, now we have enough points to get a 2 bedroom to take some family. Thrilled! I dont think I could have waited through another ROFR.lol


----------



## GreyTami

jwmob91 said:


> The wait is starting to get to me y’all. And I can’t believe I forgot to post on the thread lol.
> 
> Jwmob91---$152-$40353-250-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 134/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 4/16


I would think this most def gets through...


----------



## Emmsgug

GreyTami said:


> I would think this most def gets through...


I agree, but it also gives me the sads to my prospects of my contract of 400 at 137.5....I think mine is definitely getting taken.


----------



## Laurenrebbecca

laurenrebbecca---$117-$19883-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 4/12, taken 5/6


----------



## PearlyJoy

Laurenrebbecca said:


> laurenrebbecca---$118-$19883-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 4/12, taken 5/6


I am sorry


----------



## shanelle3

I’m so sorry.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

jwmob91 said:


> The wait is starting to get to me y’all. And I can’t believe I forgot to post on the thread lol.
> 
> Jwmob91---$152-$40353-250-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 134/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 4/16


Same here. Mine was sent on 4/16 as well... When I made the offer, ROFR was taking 17 to 22 days, but now... more like 30 days.


----------



## badeacon

hhisc16 said:


> Just closed on my 50 point resale at HHI last week.
> Got quoted at 3600 for 25 points direct at HHI.
> Found this small contract on resale for a savings of 800 dollars over direct! (Hopefully it passes ROFR!)


Great find! Not that high of premium for the small contract. I think such a small one will pass.


----------



## KellyN1017

KellyN1017---$115-$19448-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 4/10, passed 5/6


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Laurenrebbecca said:


> laurenrebbecca---$118-$19883-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 4/12, taken 5/6


Wow, that is a high price for AKV for them to be buying back at.  So sorry


----------



## Crash8ART

ddubaynavarro said:


> Wow, that is a high price for AKV for them to be buying back at.  So sorry


I was thinking the same thing. I would have thought $118 was safe.


----------



## Red Dog Run

PearlyJoy said:


> Congratulations !!


GREAT!  CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## cgodzyk

Disneytrippin' said:


> I think I am going to need LOTS more points. I just had 2 grandsons born in the last week. I am up to 7 grandkids. That is a lot of Disney trips!. Today is day 30 on my current ROFR. I just emailed both broker and the title company. Haven't had a reply.  C.mon man!



Congratulations!   The more grands the more you'll get to share your love of Disney!  That's what we do too!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Emmsgug said:


> I agree, but it also gives me the sads to my prospects of my contract of 400 at 137.5....I think mine is definitely getting taken.


I think it'll depend on whether or not Disney needs the points for resale. It doesn't seem like they've been buying any more CCV this week, so maybe you'll sneak through!


----------



## jun0192

Jun0192---$142-$26802-175-BCV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 175/22- sent 3/30


----------



## goofyinohio

KellyN1017 said:


> KellyN1017---$115-$19448-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 4/10, passed 5/6


Congrats!!!   Gives me hope for our $120 similar contract.


----------



## Theta

jun0192 said:


> Jun0192---$142-$26802-175-BCV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 175/22- sent 3/30



Have you heard back if this passed or was taken by ROFR?


----------



## Lee Matthews

Laurenrebbecca said:


> laurenrebbecca---$117-$19883-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 4/12, taken 5/6



shocked for that to be taken at such a high price. Must be the fact that it’s stripped too.

I’m so sorry. please don’t give up though


----------



## All Star Paul

All Star Paul---$155-$27338-160-PVB-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 162/21, 160/22- sent 4/19


----------



## Lee Matthews

Would have loved our ROFR back before the weekend but doesn’t look like it will happen. Maybe next week


----------



## LK81

LK81 said:


> LK81---$166-$17930-100-BLT-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/9


Got passed on May 4th! Now just waiting for the estoppel to be issued and contract to be closed so not getting too excited just yet! The addonitus is real! We're already looking at what future points we can add and when!

LK81---$166-$17930-100-BLT-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/9, passed 5/4


----------



## jwmob91

GreyTami said:


> I would think this most def gets through...


Agreed. Not too worried that it will be taken, but just getting impatient. Lol. We are super happy with the “deal” however. We negotiated down from $160 pp to $152, which was right in line with the average selling price when we put our offer in.


----------



## jun0192

Theta said:


> Have you heard back if this passed or was taken by ROFR?


I Have heard nothing... is Disney behind or is it my dealer behind? Delayed December closing.


----------



## jun0192

I thought Disney only had 30 days to decide. Is this not true?

I had trouble finding how to post this to the ROFR tracking thread.


----------



## kes601

jun0192 said:


> I thought Disney only had 30 days to decide. Is this not true?
> 
> I had trouble finding how to post this to the ROFR tracking thread.


Historically it takes 30 days.  They can take as long as they want.  That said if it was actually sent to ROFR on March 30 I would be inquiring from my broker and title company.  Somebody may have dropped the ball.


----------



## jun0192

kes601 said:


> Historically it takes 30 days.  They can take as long as they want.  That said if it was actually sent to ROFR on March 30 I would be inquiring from my broker and title company.  Somebody may have dropped the ball.


I checked a couple days ago and they claimed “No”. I get the impression the dealer is unorganized and behind and not fully confident in them.


----------



## jun0192

pangyal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !
> 
> *If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*
> 
> *https://rofr.scubacat.net*
> 
> *Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.
> 
> *PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!*
> 
> If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:
> 
> DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.
> 
> 
> Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.
> 
> Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.
> 
> 
> Sample:
> 
> pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16
> 
> *Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.
> 
> Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:
> 
> January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
> July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
> January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
> July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
> September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
> April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
> July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
> October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
> January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
> April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
> July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
> October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
> January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
> April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
> July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
> Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
> Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
> *April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
> *July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
> *Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
> *January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*
> *April 2020- June 2020 ROFR List*
> *July 2020- Sept 2020 ROFR List*
> *Oct 2020- Dec 2020 ROFR List*
> *January 2021- March 2021 ROFR List*



Jun0192---$142-$26802-175-BCV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 175/22- sent 3/30


----------



## jun0192

pangyal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !
> 
> *If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*
> 
> *https://rofr.scubacat.net*
> 
> *Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.
> 
> *PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!*
> 
> If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:
> 
> DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.
> 
> 
> Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.
> 
> Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.
> 
> 
> Sample:
> 
> pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16
> 
> *Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.
> 
> Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:
> 
> January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
> July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
> January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
> July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
> September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
> April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
> July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
> October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
> January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
> April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
> July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
> October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
> January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
> April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
> July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
> Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
> Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
> *April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
> *July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
> *Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
> *January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*
> *April 2020- June 2020 ROFR List*
> *July 2020- Sept 2020 ROFR List*
> *Oct 2020- Dec 2020 ROFR List*
> *January 2021- March 2021 ROFR List*



Jun0192---$142-$26802-175-BCV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 175/22- sent 3/30 waiting


----------



## askb6410

I've been a long time watcher of this thread, and am so excited to finally get to post about our first DVC contract! We got nervous when Poly was getting taken at $151 and prices seemed to be on the rise.

askb6410---$154-$25022.50-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 153/21, 150/22 - sent 4/14, passed 5/6


----------



## Alegria1004

All of us who submitted 4/16, our time is coming!!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Alegria1004 said:


> All of us who submitted 4/16, our time is coming!!



guess or confirmation?


----------



## Alegria1004

Lee Matthews said:


> guess or confirmation?


It’s a guess, and wishful thinking. Just getting closer, seeing responses on contracts submitted past the first week of April. 
I did notice there were many that were sent in 4/16, mine included lol


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

Alegria1004 said:


> All of us who submitted 4/16, our time is coming!!


Or so you hope! I’ve been waiting since 4/12, still nothing. I’ve loved stalking this thread but it has also lead to heightened anxiety each day, waiting for an answer.


----------



## Alegria1004

askb6410 said:


> I've been a long time watcher of this thread, and am so excited to finally get to post about our first DVC contract! We got nervous when Poly was getting taken at $151 and prices seemed to be on the rise.
> 
> askb6410---$154-$25022.50-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 153/21, 150/22 - sent 4/14, passed 5/6



this makes me so hopeful!! Mine was sent in only two days later for a dollar more per point for 125pts. 
congratulations!


----------



## babecca1

I have a question about the 30 days that Disney has to respond to ROFR.  I know during the shut down - things were taking longer, but is that supposed to be a fixed time they_ have_ to respond to?  Or is that just a guideline?  I'm seeing a bunch of you that are still waiting beyond that timeframe and I'm a day away from hitting the 30 day mark. Just curious.


----------



## JETSDAD

babecca1 said:


> I have a question about the 30 days that Disney has to respond to ROFR.  I know during the shut down - things were taking longer, but is that supposed to be a fixed time they_ have_ to respond to?  Or is that just a guideline?  I'm seeing a bunch of you that are still waiting beyond that timeframe and I'm a day away from hitting the 30 day mark. Just curious.


The rule is that you have to give Disney at least 30 days to respond before you can close however they can take right up until closing if they wish. If closing date comes and they haven't responded then it is deemed to be waived though brokers and title companies don't seem to want to move forward without the waiver.


----------



## vicarrieous

jun0192 said:


> Jun0192---$142-$26802-175-BCV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 175/22- sent 3/30 waiting



Those long waits SUCK! Have you heard anything from your broker if Disney requested additional info or confirm it was sent on that date to ROFR. From a fellow BCV owner, I wish you luck and news soon!


----------



## babecca1

JETSDAD said:


> The rule is that you have to give Disney at least 30 days to respond before you can close however they can take right up until closing if they wish. If closing date comes and they haven't responded then it is deemed to be waived though brokers and title companies don't seem to want to move forward without the waiver.


I had no idea. Thanks for this! Now I can set my expectations.  Eek!


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

pangyal said:


> RunMagicalMiles---$110-$18520-150-OKW-Feb-80/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/12, passed 5/6



After my feelings of doom 10 minutes ago, I emailed my title company. I actually PASSED yesterday! HALLELUJAH!!!
Post is edited above


----------



## AladdinJ

AladdinJ---$144-$43200-300-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 300/22-Seller pays 50% closing cost- sent 4/13, passed 5/7

DO THE HAPPY DANCE!


----------



## babecca1

RunMagicalMiles said:


> After my feelings of doom 10 minutes ago, I emailed my title company. I actually PASSED yesterday! HALLELUJAH!!!
> Post is edited above





AladdinJ said:


> AladdinJ---$144-$43200-300-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 300/22-Seller pays 50% closing cost- sent 4/13, passed 5/7
> 
> DO THE HAPPY DANCE!



*Congratulations to you both! *


----------



## Matty B13

babecca1 said:


> I had no idea. Thanks for this! Now I can set my expectations.  Eek!


Also, most brokers/title companies won't move forward without a ROFR decision from DVC, even if you have passed your closing date.  So if you try to force a closure in 35 days from the date you sign your contract, you might not be able to close.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Congrats both for passing. I’m 4/17 so I’m so close, the wait is killing me


----------



## bmscott

bmscott---$130-$23340-165-BWV-Mar-0/20, 165/21, 165/22, 165/23- sent 5/6


----------



## jun0192

jun0192 said:


> I checked a couple days ago and they claimed “No”. I get the impression the dealer is unorganized and behind and not fully confident in them.


I contacted the title company- they confirmed it passed ROFR. Yeah!! Still no word from broker. (ARGH)...

I have been watching for months and watched 2 perfect contracts post and sell in hours yesterday. I missed out on them waiting and hoping my current contract in the works came through (not an ideal contract as it is a different use year). Time will tell if I like it better or not so much with different use year and timeframe. Excited because it was a good price - Beach Club $142/pt 175 points.
So Excited!!! Delayed closing in December which is preferable to me to save up and pay off as much as I can by then!!!


----------



## shanelle3

Laurenrebbecca said:


> laurenrebbecca---$117-$19883-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 4/12, taken 5/6



Based on this, my $116 will likely be taken as well .  I just wish they’d hurry up and tell me so I can make another offer.


----------



## jun0192

jun0192 said:


> I Have heard nothing... is Disney behind or is it my dealer behind? Delayed December closing.


I just contacted the title company today. They said yes it has passed ROFR. (I have not heard back from broker notifying me yet).


----------



## jun0192

vicarrieous said:


> Those long waits SUCK! Have you heard anything from your broker if Disney requested additional info or confirm it was sent on that date to ROFR. From a fellow BCV owner, I wish you luck and news soon!



I just contacted title company. They confirmed it passed ROFR. I still have NOT heard from the broker though. Delayed December closing, so I have time for documents etc and to save and pay off as much as I can immediately.
So Excited for Beach Club!! We currently own 200 pts at Animal Kingdom. Planning to stay at Beach Club December 2022 /New Years 2023!! And hopefully our Anniversary next year.


----------



## sndral

jun0192 said:


> I just contacted the title company today. They said yes it has passed ROFR. (I have not heard back from broker notifying me yet).


W/ my first contract the broker (Fidelity) never did notify me that I’d passed ROFR, I figured out I must have passed ROFR when the title company sent the closing doc.s lol.
You have more patience than I would waiting for a Dec. close, but I can see why it makes sense w/ this contract as there’s no points until August 2022.


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlyJoy---$123-$20352-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 1/21, 160/22, 160/23-Closing November- sent 5/4 

Since the current ROFR for AKL is sitting at $117 per point, both my earlier contracts in waiting are not going to make it. So I acquired this in anticipation. Fingers crossed


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Alegria1004 said:


> All of us who submitted 4/16, our time is coming!!


Rights after you with my BIG contract on 4/20 so hurry up already!  I have plans to make and points to spend.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Laurenrebbecca said:


> laurenrebbecca---$118-$19883-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 4/12, taken 5/6


I'm so sorry. My first taken was AKV.


shanelle3 said:


> Based on this, my $116 will likely be taken as well .  I just wish they’d hurry up and tell me so I can make another offer.


It seems that 119 was the bottom line I have seen pass? Good luck though at some point they will tire and look at other resorts.


----------



## jun0192

vicarrieous said:


> Those long waits SUCK! Have you heard anything from your broker if Disney requested additional info or confirm it was sent on that date to ROFR. From a fellow BCV owner, I wish you luck and news soon!


Thanks


AladdinJ said:


> AladdinJ---$144-$43200-300-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 300/22-Seller pays 50% closing cost- sent 4/13, passed 5/7
> 
> DO THE HAPPY DANCE!



Congratulations!! Just found out my Beach Club contract passed (it’s been 6 weeks, so I contracted the title company). Broker hasn’t notified me yet.

Saved $18,000 over Disney Direct prices. Hallelujah!! So Excited for Beach Club!! Polynesian was 2nd choice. I made 2 offers close to yours and they did not accept. Prices have skyrocketed this month and contracts are selling quickly.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

It seems the theme of finding out you passed ROFR is to contact the title company.


----------



## babecca1

Disneytrippin' said:


> It seems the theme of finding out you passed ROFR is to contact the title company.


I sent a check in email to my broker yesterday - hoping to hear something today.  If not, I may reach out to the title company.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

jun0192 said:


> I just contacted title company. They confirmed it passed ROFR. I still have NOT heard from the broker though. Delayed December closing, so I have time for documents etc and to save and pay off as much as I can immediately.
> So Excited for Beach Club!! We currently own 200 pts at Animal Kingdom. Planning to stay at Beach Club December 2022 /New Years 2023!! And hopefully our Anniversary next year.



When I read your first message my anxiety skyrocketed! lol 
I'm also waiting for a BCV contract. Our first DVC. It's our favorite resort and I'm very happy and anxious. If it goes through (and I think BCV is a safe choice) we will have saved more than $14,000 over direct.


----------



## guerrero5

With everyone having luck contacting the title company, we went ahead and emailed ours too! But no luck, they said they still haven’t heard back from Disney yet   sent on 4/9


----------



## superlarz

superlarz said:


> I was able to get another under contract after the last fiasco!
> 
> superlarz---$103-$17151-150-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/20
> 
> you can remove my other contract on the list, as the seller cancelled the contract on me


Taken 5/7, back to the drawing board


----------



## Disneyfan5plus1

Disneyfan5plus1---$107-$16050-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22 - sent 4/2, taken 5/7

I am so disappointed.


----------



## Theta

Disneyfan5plus1 said:


> Disneyfan5plus1---$107-$16050-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22 - sent 4/2, taken 5/7
> 
> I am so disappointed.




wow, what a contract! So sorry, your disappointment is understandable.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

HIRyeDVC---$163-$34005-200-BLT-Mar-0/20, 76/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/7

I wanna say this is my last one but the Riviera bug bite is starting to itch. Make it go away!


----------



## tlm345

tlm345---$120-$26192-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 320/21, 200/22- sent 4/14, Passed 5/7


----------



## tlm345

Theta said:


> wow, what a contract! So sorry, your disappointment is understandable.


I am so sorry! I would be so disappointed as well!


----------



## VdoesDisney

Disneyfan5plus1 said:


> Disneyfan5plus1---$107-$16050-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22 - sent 4/2, taken 5/7
> 
> I am so disappointed.


It was worth trying to get a good price! At least that is how I look at my $100 p/p contract which has a 70% chance of being taken.


----------



## momtwoboys

looks like our OKW that we are selling passed today !! Got our eyes peeled for a BRV! Now at least I can make an offer on something without feeling like our sale will fall through.


----------



## Ginamarie

Disneytrippin' said:


> I'm so sorry. My first taken was AKV.
> 
> It seems that 119 was the bottom line I have seen pass? Good luck though at some point they will tire and look at other resorts.


There's not really a rhyme or reason that we can determine.  Just because this one was taken doesn't mean they're taking everything $118 and under.


----------



## Paul Stupin

JETSDAD said:


> The rule is that you have to give Disney at least 30 days to respond before you can close however they can take right up until closing if they wish. If closing date comes and they haven't responded then it is deemed to be waived though brokers and title companies don't seem to want to move forward without the waiver.


I don’t believe the contract is deemed to be waived if it has not passed ROFR at the 30 day mark. It’s not waived until it’s waived. And title companies won’t close until it’s waived.


----------



## gfarb27

gfarb27---$175-$29882-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/7 

gfarb27---$105-$31500-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 153/20, 300/21, 300/22-seller pay dues- sent 4/18, taken 5/7


----------



## DVCNewb21

Theta said:


> wow, what a contract! So sorry, your disappointment is understandable.


DVCNewb21---$100-$22817-220-SSR-Feb-0/20, 29/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/9, passed 5/7 

Sorry to hear that others have received less than good news.  Fortunately, mine was good news.  Best of luck to everyone else waiting.


----------



## D&B

D&B---$125-$30000-220-BWV-Feb-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/7


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DVCNewb21 said:


> DVCNewb21---$100-$22817-220-SSR-Feb-0/20, 29/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/9, passed 5/7
> 
> Sorry to hear that others have received less than good news.  Fortunately, mine was good news.  Best of luck to everyone else waiting.


Congratulations! That is well below the avg sales price and definitely above ROFR threshold. Someone is looking out for you!


----------



## JETSDAD

Paul Stupin said:


> I don’t believe the contract is deemed to be waived if it has not passed ROFR at the 30 day mark. It’s not waived until it’s waived. And title companies won’t close until it’s waived.


It's deemed waived if closing date comes and Disney has not responded (I didn't say at the 30 day mark). Whether or not companies choose to close is another thing.


----------



## Emmsgug

superlarz said:


> Taken 5/7, back to the drawing board


Wait, am I reading this correctly, was this submitted 4/20?


----------



## Belle53

Belle53---$104-$17411.50-150-SSR-Oct-120/20, 150/21, 150/22-International seller- sent 4/9 Taken 5/7

 Now even international seller contracts are being taken.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

askb6410 said:


> I've been a long time watcher of this thread, and am so excited to finally get to post about our first DVC contract! We got nervous when Poly was getting taken at $151 and prices seemed to be on the rise.
> 
> askb6410---$154-$25022.50-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 153/21, 150/22 - sent 4/14, passed 5/6


Congratulations!  I love Poly!


----------



## KTDoesDisney

first DVC purchase (and first time posting!) so excited! 

KTDoesDisney———-$127-$10160-80-SSR-Feb-0/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 4/9, passed 5/7


----------



## Vcorley1

AladdinJ said:


> AladdinJ---$144-$43200-300-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 300/22-Seller pays 50% closing cost- sent 4/13, passed 5/7
> 
> DO THE HAPPY DANCE!


RING THE BELL!!!

That’s one helluva deal!!! I think we have a new champion for 2021!!!


----------



## Dena1972

gfarb27 said:


> gfarb27---$175-$29882-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/7
> 
> gfarb27---$105-$31500-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 153/20, 300/21, 300/22-seller pay dues- sent 4/18, taken 5/7


----------



## Dena1972

I swear they close there eyes point at a contract and say were taking this one haha!!!!


----------



## Michiel

Sorry to hear so many contracts get taken, however; Disney exercising their ROFR is still a good thing, as it prevents the DVC market prices to go down, which would devaluate all of the DVC owners' contracts. In other words; with ROFR you know that the contract that you end up dó getting, will keep it's value over the years, should you at some point decide to sell it off.


----------



## pepr1800

pepr1800---$160-$17387-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 4/19 

I sent mine in on 4/19... Looks like they are almost to that date...Hoping I hear soon!!!!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

gfarb27 said:


> gfarb27---$175-$29882-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/7
> 
> gfarb27---$105-$31500-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 153/20, 300/21, 300/22-seller pay dues- sent 4/18, taken 5/7


Proof there is no rhyme or reason. I am shocked the SSR was taken at that price. Congratulations on your VGF!


----------



## momtwoboys

looking at what passes and what doesnt makes it hard to know what a fair asking price is anymore!? I see 2 BRV 150 and no clue what is even normal in these times, nothing it seems!


----------



## babecca1

babecca1 said:


> I sent a check in email to my broker yesterday - hoping to hear something today.  If not, I may reach out to the title company.


Ok - I couldn't wait for my broker to respond anymore.  We're at day 29 and I really want this Beach Club contract!  SO, I reached out to the title company. They responded immediately, and they still haven't heard word about ROFR.  So I will continue to wait and try to be patient.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

babecca1 said:


> Ok - I couldn't wait for my broker to respond anymore.  We're at day 29 and I really want this Beach Club contract!  SO, I reached out to the title company. They responded immediately, and they still haven't heard word about ROFR.  So I will continue to wait and try to be patient.


Mine took exactly 30 days. I waited until then to check in. They received it on that 30 day mark right after I emailed them.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

pepr1800 said:


> pepr1800---$160-$17387-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 4/19
> 
> I sent mine in on 4/19... Looks like they are almost to that date...Hoping I hear soon!!!!


Thats a good price. I"m sure its safe to pass.


----------



## superlarz

Emmsgug said:


> Wait, am I reading this correctly, was this submitted 4/20?


Yes, submitted 4/20...  Wasn't expecting to hear back so soon


----------



## superlarz

After my SSR contract was taken earlier today, I went to speak with a guide.  I never mentioned to him I had considered resale but over the course of the conversation he did mention they have plenty of inventory at most resorts and have been very aggressive at buying contracts back lately "to protect the brand".  Good news is I was able to get SSR direct before the current incentive expires next week!


----------



## Lee Matthews

superlarz said:


> After my SSR contract was taken earlier today, I went to speak with a guide.  I never mentioned to him I had considered resale but over the course of the conversation he did mention they have plenty of inventory at most resorts and have been very aggressive at buying contracts back lately "to protect the brand".  Good news is I was able to get SSR direct before the current incentive expires next week!



protecting the brand is one way to put it I guess. Also, they need to have resorts to offer other than Riviera...


----------



## princesscinderella

I had 2 BLT contracts bought back very quickly within two weeks of being submitted to ROFR so if you hear back quickly I don’t think it’s ever good news.


----------



## E2ME2

Laurenrebbecca said:


> laurenrebbecca---$117-$19883-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 4/12, taken 5/6


NFW !
That's a bit of a jolt


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lee Matthews said:


> protecting the brand is one way to put it I guess. Also, they need to have resorts to offer other than Riviera...


I think Disney buying back protects its brand AND current owners. ROFR keeps the resale market healthy by helping our contracts to maintain its value. And you have the option to buy direct for all the properties except for maybe the Grand Cal. Disney always pushes and promotes its latest properties that haven’t technically sold out.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

princesscinderella said:


> I had 2 BLT contracts bought back very quickly within two weeks of being submitted to ROFR so if you hear back quickly I don’t think it’s ever good news.


Sorry to hear that. At what price point did Disney buy them back if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## princesscinderella

HIRyeDVC said:


> Sorry to hear that. At what price point did Disney buy them back if you don’t mind me asking?


They are all listed in the Jan - March ROFR thread I actually had 4 bought back $138pp -$150pp.  I just passed on my 5th try and got the closing documents yesterday and the title company confirmed they got my money today so I just have to wait for the sellers to get their docs back.


----------



## Rebs007

Laurenrebbecca said:


> laurenrebbecca---$117-$19883-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 4/12, taken 5/6


So sorry it got taken.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

princesscinderella said:


> They are all listed in the Jan - March ROFR thread I actually had 4 bought back $138pp -$150pp.  I just passed on my 5th try and got the closing documents yesterday and the title company confirmed they got my money today so I just have to wait for the sellers to get their docs back.


I guess it all works out in the end. BLT at that price range seems like a steal now! Congratulations on your new contract. The waiting process is so hard. Can’t wait to actually see my new accounts so we could start using them to book vacations!


----------



## princesscinderella

HIRyeDVC said:


> I guess it all works out in the end. BLT at that price range seems like a steal now! Congratulations on your new contract. The waiting process is so hard. Can’t wait to actually see my new accounts so we could start using them to book vacations!


I already have a lot of points so I can afford to be patient in the resale waiting game, but for a new owner getting points for the first time it’s definitely a hurry up and wait process.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

princesscinderella said:


> I already have a lot of points so I can afford to be patient in the resale waiting game, but for a new owner getting points for the first time it’s definitely a hurry up and wait process.


So what is a reasonable timeframe from ROFR passing notice to actually being able to use the points? I have an upcoming trip for early August and would love to use these extra points to upgrade my room, if the rooms will still be available. Mine just passed ROFR today. Thoughts?


----------



## Rebs007

Still waiting on our AKV submitted to ROFR on 3/9. Not optimistic as the $108 pp seems very low now, though it is a loaded contract so maybe a sliver of hope. Broker did reach out to Disney as it has been so long, they responded it would only be a few days more.  That was a week ago.


----------



## Crash8ART

Rebs007 said:


> Still waiting on our AKV submitted to ROFR on 9/3. Not optimistic as the $108 pp seems very low now, though it is a loaded contract so maybe a sliver of hope. Broker did reach out to Disney as it has been so long, they responded it would only be a few days more.  That was a week ago.


9/3 or 4/3?


----------



## pkrieger2287

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390756746138902530


----------



## Paul Stupin

JETSDAD said:


> It's deemed waived if closing date comes and Disney has not responded (I didn't say at the 30 day mark). Whether or not companies choose to close is another thing.


I don’t believe any title company would close, and I can’t believe any buyer would actually want close if the contract hadn’t officially passed ROFR. That said, I wonder if there’s ever been an instance where a title company did actually close, and take the buyer’s money without hearing from Disney. Would Disney even load the points? Has there ever been a case where they did? If it were a first time buyer, has there ever been a case where Disney issued a new DVC membership number on a contract that hadn’t yet passed?

The more I think about it, the more I believe that it would be a big mistake to actually pay for a contract whose validity hadn’t yet been recognized by Disney. I guess you could initiate some sort of legal action if they wouldn’t load the points, but good luck with that. Makes sense that no title company would allow this situation to happen. And they depend upon Disney for their livelihood, why risk getting on Disney’s bad side?


----------



## macman123

macman123---$142-$31,990-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/7, passed 5/8


----------



## jbreen2010

JETSDAD said:


> The rule is that you have to give Disney at least 30 days to respond before you can close however they can take right up until closing if they wish. If closing date comes and they haven't responded then it is deemed to be waived though brokers and title companies don't seem to want to move forward without the waiver.



It’s terribly frustrating waiting for ROFR. When we were waiting we were under the impression the 30 days was a general guideline. We actually got to the stated closing day (60 days) from when we submitted and I went a bit wild with a few emails. The brokers and title companies don’t want to annoy the ROFR group, but there should be some respect to sellers trying to sell as well. If the waiting on ROFR does get to the closing date and they still haven’t waived, that date coming without notification of them taking ROFR was as good as a pass.

that day that was supposed to be closing day (60 days out), I sent some emails in the morning and title company received official ROFR waiver and Estoppel to close on that day!

the wait is the worst - hoping lots of passes in the future for all!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> I don’t believe any title company would close, and I can’t believe any buyer would actually want close if the contract hadn’t officially passed ROFR. That said, I wonder if there’s ever been an instance where a title company did actually close, and take the buyer’s money without hearing from Disney. Would Disney even load the points? Has there ever been a case where they did? If it were a first time buyer, has there ever been a case where Disney issued a new DVC membership number on a contract that hadn’t yet passed?
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I believe that it would be a big mistake to actually pay for a contract whose validity hadn’t yet been recognized by Disney. I guess you could initiate some sort of legal action if they wouldn’t load the points, but good luck with that. Makes sense that no title company would allow this situation to happen. And they depend upon Disney for their livelihood, why risk getting on Disney’s bad side?


These are really good questions that would obviously be only known by those at Disney or resale industry. If something like this ever did happen, I still believe that the legal verbiage on our original direct contract would be on our side. It’s probably the case that these cases are very rare if not non-existent and Disney probably ALWAYS makes a decision eventually. Nice food for thought though.


----------



## Sharene0724

sharene0724---$100-$15630-150-OKW-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/13, taken 4/24


----------



## Headless Horseman

macman123 said:


> macman123---$142-$31,990-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/7, passed 5/8


Glad to see this as my contract is very similar (in fact, this looks like one I tried to buy first)! As long as they're not looking for April use year (mine) or randomly pulling contracts from a hat... I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

jbreen2010 said:


> It’s terribly frustrating waiting for ROFR. When we were waiting we were under the impression the 30 days was a general guideline. We actually got to the stated closing day (60 days) from when we submitted and I went a bit wild with a few emails. The brokers and title companies don’t want to annoy the ROFR group, but there should be some respect to sellers trying to sell as well. If the waiting on ROFR does get to the closing date and they still haven’t waived, that date coming without notification of them taking ROFR was as good as a pass.
> 
> that day that was supposed to be closing day (60 days out), I sent some emails in the morning and title company received official ROFR waiver and Estoppel to close on that day!
> 
> the wait is the worst - hoping lots of passes in the future for all!


I agree with all your sentiments. I just try my best to accept that this is the price we all pay in order to save money buying resale instead of direct. I still think it’s much better than buying/selling traditional time shares.


----------



## Headless Horseman

Rebs007 said:


> Still waiting on our AKV submitted to ROFR on 9/3. Not optimistic as the $108 pp seems very low now, though it is a loaded contract so maybe a sliver of hope. Broker did reach out to Disney as it has been so long, they responded it would only be a few days more.  That was a week ago.


Would be curious your reasoning as to why they would be LESS likely to buy back a loaded contract? Seems like it should be the opposite, but I'm new at this.


----------



## JETSDAD

Paul Stupin said:


> I don’t believe any title company would close, and I can’t believe any buyer would actually want close if the contract hadn’t officially passed ROFR. That said, I wonder if there’s ever been an instance where a title company did actually close, and take the buyer’s money without hearing from Disney. Would Disney even load the points? Has there ever been a case where they did? If it were a first time buyer, has there ever been a case where Disney issued a new DVC membership number on a contract that hadn’t yet passed?
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I believe that it would be a big mistake to actually pay for a contract whose validity hadn’t yet been recognized by Disney. I guess you could initiate some sort of legal action if they wouldn’t load the points, but good luck with that. Makes sense that no title company would allow this situation to happen. And they depend upon Disney for their livelihood, why risk getting on Disney’s bad side?


The thing is that the POS specifically states what happens. There's nothing for Disney to validate. There has to be a time limit on a right of first refusal or they could hold up closing forever without recourse....Disney could just not reply to anyone and the entire resale market would come to a halt.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

JETSDAD said:


> The thing is that the POS specifically states what happens. There's nothing for Disney to validate. There has to be a time limit on a right of first refusal or they could hold up closing forever without recourse....Disney could just not reply to anyone and the entire resale market would come to a halt.
> 
> View attachment 573759


Yes! I completely agree. I don’t think Disney cares at all and would have no issues allowing some to get through even if they don’t get to make a decision on it. The wording on the contract is pretty clear.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

LK81 said:


> Got passed on May 4th! Now just waiting for the estoppel to be issued and contract to be closed so not getting too excited just yet! The addonitus is real! We're already looking at what future points we can add and when!
> 
> LK81---$166-$17930-100-BLT-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/9, passed 5/4



Congrats! Bodes well for my 100 point BLT at 167


----------



## Paul Stupin

JETSDAD said:


> The thing is that the POS specifically states what happens. There's nothing for Disney to validate. There has to be a time limit on a right of first refusal or they could hold up closing forever without recourse....Disney could just not reply to anyone and the entire resale market would come to a halt.
> 
> View attachment 573759


I hear you. But I don’t think a real world example of this actually happening exists. Or, as far as I know, has ever existed. No matter what the language, as a buyer I would not agree to transfer funds until I heard officially regarding ROFR. But, seeing that this situation basically never happens, my vote is that we stop talking about it!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

HIRyeDVC said:


> Sorry to hear that. At what price point did Disney buy them back if you don’t mind me asking?


Mine was bought back at 152 p.p. 160 pts.


----------



## pangyal

Hi! Just go ahead and post this as a “Reply” in the ROFR thread and I’ll be sure to add you . Good luck!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Michiel said:


> Sorry to hear so many contracts get taken, however; Disney exercising their ROFR is still a good thing, as it prevents the DVC market prices to go down, which would devaluate all of the DVC owners' contracts. In other words; with ROFR you know that the contract that you end up dó getting, will keep it's value over the years, should you at some point decide to sell it off.


I understand what you're saying. It's just baffling to me that the same prices that are getting taken were passing easily a few months ago. The same is happening in the housing market so I guess this is just the time we're in right now. How come everything jumps up except my salary?  No, big jumps there, only incremental increases over long periods of time.


----------



## DisTime25

DisTime25---$125-$22524-160-AKV-Dec-276/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/9, passed 5/6

Decided to reach out to the title company on 5/7 and they confirmed that the contract passed ROFR the previous day on 5/6.


----------



## Vcorley1

macman123 said:


> macman123---$142-$31,990-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/7, passed 5/8



looks like I spoke too soon! This is a great win and an indication to me to bid sub $140 on PVB.


----------



## macman123

Headless Horseman said:


> Glad to see this as my contract is very similar (in fact, this looks like one I tried to buy first)! As long as they're not looking for April use year (mine) or randomly pulling contracts from a hat... I'm keeping my fingers crossed.



Good luck. I thought it was marginal given the current resale prices.


----------



## macman123

Vcorley1 said:


> looks like I spoke too soon! This is a great win and an indication to me to bid sub $140 on PVB.



I agree. Maybe its because its a contract with no 2020/21 points.......


----------



## rkrose1

tlm345 said:


> tlm345---$120-$26192-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 320/21, 200/22- sent 4/14, Passed 5/7


Congratulations!  This gives me hope for my Oct use year $124 loaded contract sent 4/30.


----------



## Rebs007

Crash8ART said:


> 9/3 or 4/3?


Sorry we write other way round in the UK. 9th March so 3/9.  Have edited my post


----------



## Rebs007

Headless Horseman said:


> Would be curious your reasoning as to why they would be LESS likely to buy back a loaded contract? Seems like it should be the opposite, but I'm new at this.


Yes I thought so as a newbie but there was a lot of discussion about this on the Jan to March thread when Disney seemed to be taking predominately stripped contracts. The reason given by others is that the buyer usually pays 2021 dues if the contract is full or loaded, so this is an extra expense that Disney has to pay in addition to the price per point making it less attractive to them.  When they buy a stripped contract I believe they can just add the current year's points.


----------



## Dena1972

Sharene0724 said:


> sharene0724---$100-$15630-150-OKW-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/13, taken 4/24


That stinks it doesn’t look good for for my $100 pp OKW


----------



## Divaofdisney

We offered 104 PP back in Feb for 190 point contract and it was accepted. It was also a fully loaded contract too. I think DIsney tends to stay away from those. I am pulling for you. Just never know sometimes.


----------



## Sharene0724

Dena1972 said:


> That stinks it doesn’t look good for for my $100 pp OKW



Crossing my fingers for you, you just never know when Disney is going to buy or pass it seems! At least this one was super fast so no waiting around forever to find out!


----------



## Michiel

Rebs007 said:


> Yes I thought so as a newbie but there was a lot of discussion about this on the Jan to March thread when Disney seemed to be taking predominately stripped contracts. The reason given by others is that the buyer usually pays 2021 dues if the contract is full or loaded, so this is an extra expense that Disney has to pay in addition to the price per point making it less attractive to them.  When they buy a stripped contract I believe they can just add the current year's points.



Thanks for this, makes sense. Although I wouldn’t think Disney can just add the current year’s point to a contract? As that would temporarily create extra points against the same inventory of rooms, which would go against their own policies.


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

Y’all......  I. Can’t. Even.

BeBopasaurus---$*114*-$24977-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 200/22- sent 4/6, taken 5/8


----------



## agirlcallededdy

BeBopaSaurus said:


> Y’all......  I. Can’t. Even.
> 
> BeBopasaurus---$*114*-$24977-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 200/22- sent 4/6, taken 5/8



Oh wow. I am a seller watching the board. We have a loaded 220 SSR at $110 sent 4/8 that hasn't passed yet. Seems like they are sitting on SSR and $110 may be low now! I am so sorry!!


----------



## Dis87ney

BeBopaSaurus said:


> Y’all......  I. Can’t. Even.
> 
> BeBopasaurus---$*114*-$24977-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 200/22- sent 4/6, taken 5/8



Oh man....I'm waiting to hear back on ROFR. I have an 114$ SSR 200, UY OCT 87/21, 200/22....now I'm nervous


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

When we submitted over a month ago, I totally felt like we overpaid, but I kept telling myself it was fine because at least it would get through ROFR and it was the right contract for us. I am just so floored. We only found out because we emailed the broker yesterday. He replied today and said, Oh. Yup. It came back. Sorry.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

BeBopaSaurus said:


> When we submitted over a month ago, I totally felt like we overpaid, but I kept telling myself it was fine because at least it would get through ROFR and it was the right contract for us. I am just so floored. We only found out because we emailed the broker yesterday. He replied today and said, Oh. Yup. It came back. Sorry.


So sorry! It’s crazy how things change from one month to the next! Are you going to try again? It took me 3 contracts to get one passed ROFR. In the end, it was the best contract for our family and the time we travel. Don’t give up! They can’t take them all, but I understand how defeating it can feel!


----------



## shanelle3

Any chance having a Canadian seller will make mine more likely to pass?

Shanelle3---$116-$20511-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 160/21, 160/22-International (CAN)- sent 4/21

Based on what’s been taken, I’m not feeling confident.  Looking for reasons to hold out hope (and getting seriously impatient).


----------



## Rebs007

Michiel said:


> Thanks for this, makes sense. Although I wouldn’t think Disney can just add the current year’s point to a contract? As that would temporarily create extra points against the same inventory of rooms, which would go against their own policies.


This is what someone said in March "My thought is that Disney doesn't like having to pay MF's on the current years points and stripped contracts have more appeal when they have a large pool of developer points they can replenish that contract with for the new buyer."


----------



## Paul Stupin

DisneyMom_3 said:


> So sorry! It’s crazy how things change from one month to the next! Are you going to try again? It took me 3 contracts to get one passed ROFR. In the end, it was the best contract for our family and the time we travel. Don’t give up! They can’t take them all, but I understand how defeating it can feel!


Agreed! I think the annoying length of the process, the ROFR uncertainty, the current horrendous availability, and all the other hiccups along the way are the price we pay for the savings of buying resale. But the savings are worth it!
But if someone wanted to increase their chances of passing ROFR, you can always pull up the highest price of taken contracts per resort on the DVC Resale Market blog. Of course that is no guarantee that Disney won’t pay more, as evidenced here, but at least it will give you an idea if your contract is vulnerable.
I‘ve also bought direct intermittently to take advantage of the availability and convenience.


----------



## E2ME2

BeBopaSaurus said:


> Y’all......  I. Can’t. Even.
> 
> BeBopasaurus---$*114*-$24977-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 200/22- sent 4/6, taken 5/8


You have got to be kidding !!!   
That's sad news.  I would have bet on that passing at $114.
We're in a Seller's Market right now, for sure.


----------



## Disneyfan5plus1

Disneyfan5plus1---$115-$16502-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 5/8

Here we go again. Hoping that $115 pp is a magical number.


----------



## Belle53

shanelle3 said:


> Any chance having a Canadian seller will make mine more likely to pass?
> 
> Shanelle3---$116-$20511-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 160/21, 160/22-International (CAN)- sent 4/21
> 
> Based on what’s been taken, I’m not feeling confident.  Looking for reasons to hold out hope (and getting seriously impatient).



That is a great price for AKV.  Having an international seller doesn't make it more likely that it will pass. Maybe it use to be that way in the past but not anymore. Mine was international and just taken yesterday. Prices are so high now I may go direct instead of starting over again.


----------



## goofyinohio

We are waiting on a ROFR on an SSR contract at $120 150 pt contract that at the time seemed higher than what people were paying.   Now I’m really nervous we paid the asking price and a $114 contract was taken.


----------



## KellyN1017

goofyinohio said:


> We are waiting on a ROFR on an SSR contract at $120 150 pt contract that at the time seemed higher than what people were paying.   Now I’m really nervous we paid the asking price and a $114 contract was taken.



My SSR just passed at $115. It had 150 points as well. Seems like a roll of the dice at this point. I’ve never seen SSR taken. Crazy times.


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

OK DVC experts. As I cruise all the resale listings and consider buying a different UY, I have a question:

If your booking spans UY’s (eg. June UY, check in 5/28/22 and check out 6/4/22) will that booking pull all the points from the 2021 UY? Or would it leave you with unused points in the 2021 UY and pull those June days from your 2022 UY?Does my question make sense??

Thanks!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BeBopaSaurus said:


> OK DVC experts. As I cruise all the resale listings and consider buying a different UY, I have a question:
> 
> If your booking spans UY’s (eg. June UY, check in 5/28/22 and check out 6/4/22) will that booking pull all the points from the 2021 UY? Or would it leave you with unused points in the 2021 UY and pull those June days from your 2022 UY?Does my question make sense??
> 
> Thanks!!



Points are valid for use only within the UY they are in so in the case you outlined it would use points from your 2021 UY for the nights in May and then would need to use points in the 2022 UY for the June nights.  You cannot book that yourself online - to cross a UY and have it be a single reservation you have to call and have MS book it.  Just to point out you could actually use all original 2021 points it's just that for the June nights the 2021 points would have to be banked into the 2022 UY.   It's a risky reservation if you needed to cancel close to the stay because you'd have virtually no chance to use the points for the May nights. 

One interesting thing is that crossing a UY is a unique time in that you could actually use up to 4 UY points if you had banked 2020 points into 2021 and used those for the May nights and then the June nights are in your 2022 UY so you could actually borrow 2023 points to use with the 2022 points.


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Points are valid for use only within the UY they are in so in the case you outlined it would use points from your 2021 UY for the nights in May and then would need to use points in the 2022 UY for the June nights.  You cannot book that yourself online - to cross a UY and have it be a single reservation you have to call and have MS book it.  Just to point out you could actually use all original 2021 points it's just that for the June nights the 2021 points would have to be banked into the 2022 UY.   It's a risky reservation if you needed to cancel close to the stay because you'd have virtually no chance to use the points for the May nights.
> 
> One interesting thing is that crossing a UY is a unique time in that you could actually use up to 4 UY points if you had banked 2020 points into 2021 and used those for the May nights and then the June nights are in your 2022 UY so you could actually borrow 2023 points to use with the 2022 points.


Thank you. Food for thought....


----------



## Theta

KellyN1017 said:


> My SSR just passed at $115. It had 150 points as well. Seems like a roll of the dice at this point. I’ve never seen SSR taken. Crazy times.




Disney consistently takes back SSR.  They took back a lot in the 4th quarter of 2020.  SSR was Disney's main focus in November/December 2020.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

guerrero5 said:


> Same here.  If mine doesn't pass, will buy direct asap and then buy a small add on.  I just want to know either way now lol


I shocked you haven't heard yet. Have you checked with your title company?


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Points are valid for use only within the UY they are in so in the case you outlined it would use points from your 2021 UY for the nights in May and then would need to use points in the 2022 UY for the June nights.  You cannot book that yourself online - to cross a UY and have it be a single reservation you have to call and have MS book it.  Just to point out you could actually use all original 2021 points it's just that for the June nights the 2021 points would have to be banked into the 2022 UY.   It's a risky reservation if you needed to cancel close to the stay because you'd have virtually no chance to use the points for the May nights.
> 
> One interesting thing is that crossing a UY is a unique time in that you could actually use up to 4 UY points if you had banked 2020 points into 2021 and used those for the May nights and then the June nights are in your 2022 UY so you could actually borrow 2023 points to use with the 2022 points.




This is why I love having 2 UY!
We bought a AUG BLT contract we don’t have to worry about a Sept-oct stay with our OCT UY GF/AK points.
We use our GF/AK for our spring trips and our BLT for our fall..
I was always so worried about buying a different UY, but it turned out to be the best thing for our family!


----------



## Sandisw

Paul Stupin said:


> I hear you. But I don’t think a real world example of this actually happening exists. Or, as far as I know, has ever existed. No matter what the language, as a buyer I would not agree to transfer funds until I heard officially regarding ROFR. But, seeing that this situation basically never happens, my vote is that we stop talking about it!



As a seller, I would insist that the title company proceed with closing if we were getting close to the date, especially since most are 60 days, since the buyer can walk away.

I do agree it has probably never happened because Disney has typically responded within the 30 days. It’s only been this past year that is has exceed that timeline more regularly.

But a buyer may not want to and could walk away anyway.


----------



## guerrero5

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I shocked you haven't heard yet. Have you checked with your title company?


Yes, yesterday we reached out and they (Mason) emailed back and said they haven't heard back from Disney yet.  Initially, I was so certain we'd pass paying $118/pp.  But after all the buybacks as of late, I'm definitely nervous.


----------



## pangyal

I updated this earlier and then got distracted by a pair of Canada Geese trying to attack our cat through our condo window. So I’m now proclaiming the thread officially updated!


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

When ROFR is exceeding 30 days could it be that the title company didn't send out the request as soon as they've indicated?  Just thinking that perhaps it's not always Disney that is holding things up.  Regardless I would expect everyone to hear in 30 days or less with the dropoff in activity.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

pangyal said:


> I updated this earlier and then got distracted by a pair of Canada Geese trying to attack our cat through our condo window. So I’m now proclaiming the thread officially updated!



Most excitement we get in lock down


----------



## shanelle3

pangyal said:


> I updated this earlier and then got distracted by a pair of Canada Geese trying to attack our cat through our condo window. So I’m now proclaiming the thread officially updated!



Thanks so much for keeping this up to date!

I’m seeing two entries for me; one is a duplicate, just adding more detail ;-)


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

guerrero5 said:


> Yes, yesterday we reached out and they (Mason) emailed back and said they haven't heard back from Disney yet.  Initially, I was so certain we'd pass paying $118/pp.  But after all the buybacks as of late, I'm definitely nervous.


I just passed at $108..,but my next one is also $118


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlyJoy---$112-$18573-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/9

I am shocked. The broker just emailed me. Definitely a great mother's day present


----------



## Disneytrippin'

PearlyJoy said:


> PearlyJoy---$112-$18573-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/9
> 
> I am shocked. The broker just emailed me. Definitely a great mother's day present


That really just solidifies there isn't a rhyme or reason to ROFR. You won the jackpot. You must really be surprised. Congratulations! Now go buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## PearlyJoy

Disneytrippin' said:


> That really just solidifies there isn't a rhyme or reason to ROFR. You won the jackpot. You must really be surprised. Congratulations! Now go buy a lottery ticket!


Thank you .. yes very surprised.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

PearlyJoy said:


> PearlyJoy---$112-$18573-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/9
> 
> I am shocked. The broker just emailed me. Definitely a great mother's day present



Just when everyone has it figured out.    

Congratulations!!!


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlyJoy said:


> PearlyJoy---$112-$18573-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/9
> 
> I am shocked. The broker just emailed me. Definitely a great mother's day present


I am not able to trust this yet, I sent an email reply to the broker asking them if they are doubly sure. Hoping they wouldnt come back and say "oopss.. never mind"


----------



## PearlyJoy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just when everyone has it figured out.
> 
> Congratulations!!!


Thank you


----------



## shanelle3

PearlyJoy said:


> PearlyJoy---$112-$18573-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/9
> 
> I am shocked. The broker just emailed me. Definitely a great mother's day present



Congratulations!


----------



## Lee Matthews

PearlyJoy said:


> PearlyJoy---$112-$18573-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/9
> 
> I am shocked. The broker just emailed me. Definitely a great mother's day present



congratulations. Really happy for you.

mine was 4/17 so hope that I will hear today or tomorrow.


----------



## PearlyJoy

shanelle3 said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## PearlyJoy

Lee Matthews said:


> congratulations. Really happy for you.
> 
> mine was 4/17 so hope that I will hear today or tomorrow.


Thank you, I am sure its good news for you real soon


----------



## Michiel

Michiel said:


> Michiel---$111-$28470-250-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 4/21
> Michiel---$111-$11675-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 5/21, 100/22- sent 4/24



The first one of these got taken today…

Michiel---$111-$28470-250-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 4/21 taken 5/9


----------



## VdoesDisney

Michiel said:


> The first one of these got taken today…
> 
> Michiel---$111-$28470-250-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 4/21 taken 5/9


Wow I would have really thought this had a chance, especially a few weeks ago! This one and the $114 one that was taken are shocking, so strange too that you only heard back on one of these, who knows, maybe your second one will pass, Disney doesn’t make sense some times.


----------



## TroJo

Michiel said:


> The first one of these got taken today…
> 
> Michiel---$111-$28470-250-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 4/21 taken 5/9


Def seems that It might be good news if Disney is dragging their feet. I’ve seen a few taken contracts come back in about 3 weeks time.


----------



## Michiel

VdoesDisney said:


> Wow I would have really thought this had a chance, especially a few weeks ago! This one and the $114 one that was taken are shocking, so strange too that you only heard back on one of these, who knows, maybe your second one will pass, Disney doesn’t make sense some times.



Yes I had hoped this was high enough too..

The second one I haven’t heard back from since that was put in 3 days later and with a different broker, so still waiting on that one, although it doesn’t look good at this point..


----------



## ParkHoppers

Michiel said:


> The first one of these got taken today…
> 
> Michiel---$111-$28470-250-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 4/21 taken 5/9



Wow! This is surprising. I just passed with $105 pp and full 2021 points a couple of weeks back. Things look like they are changing.


----------



## Rebs007

Sandisw said:


> As a seller, I would insist that the title company proceed with closing if we were getting close to the date, especially since most are 60 days, since the buyer can walk away.
> 
> I do agree it has probably never happened because Disney has typically responded within the 30 days. It’s only been this past year that is has exceed that timeline more regularly.
> 
> But a buyer may not want to and could walk away anyway.


Buyer then loses deposit.  We can't afford to do that.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Again I’m speculating but I agree with what someone else said previously, if there’s 2021 points then the dues will be probably owed by the buyer and Disney doesn’t want to pay those on top, so let them pass unless your PPP is stupidly low


----------



## Jmazzuca243

TroJo said:


> Def seems that It might be good news if Disney is dragging their feet. I’ve seen a few taken contracts come back in about 3 weeks time.


I think some of the delay come from the agent your using. Some agents and title companies are super on top of informing buyers that they passed. Others no so much.


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlyJoy---$128-$19810-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 62/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/15, passed 5/8

Seems like a mother's day pixie dust to me. Every price is a right price when it passes ROFR


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Rebs007 said:


> Buyer then loses deposit.  We can't afford to do that.



Not if it has passed the closing date.  Technically they could cancel and get the deposit refunded as the terms of the contract were not met.


----------



## MICKIMINI

shanelle3 said:


> Any chance having a Canadian seller will make mine more likely to pass?
> 
> Shanelle3---$116-$20511-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 160/21, 160/22-International (CAN)- sent 4/21
> 
> Based on what’s been taken, I’m not feeling confident.  Looking for reasons to hold out hope (and getting seriously impatient).


I've bought two from Canadians and both passed.  Great price fingers crossed.  It gives you an edge for sure!  Good luck!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Prince John Robin Hood said:


> When ROFR is exceeding 30 days could it be that the title company didn't send out the request as soon as they've indicated?  Just thinking that perhaps it's not always Disney that is holding things up.  Regardless I would expect everyone to hear in 30 days or less with the dropoff in activity.


I think you have a point.  I've had some go to ROFR the day we bid, signed and did a CC deposit.  Others seem to take a week or so.  Same broker.  As long as it passes, we don't care that much anymore.  If I had a trip planned I'd feel differently.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Sandisw said:


> As a seller, I would insist that the title company proceed with closing if we were getting close to the date, especially since most are 60 days, since the buyer can walk away.
> 
> I do agree it has probably never happened because Disney has typically responded within the 30 days. It’s only been this past year that is has exceed that timeline more regularly.
> 
> But a buyer may not want to and could walk away anyway.


Rather than walk away, as a buyer I’d have the title company or broker contact DVC and push for an answer. At that point it would probably just be an error which they’d resolve.


----------



## Ruttangel

Lee Matthews said:


> Again I’m speculating but I agree with what someone else said previously, if there’s 2021 points then the dues will be probably owed by the buyer and Disney doesn’t want to pay those on top, so let them pass unless your PPP is stupidly low


I don't think this is an issue, I bought a contract from a person owing dues and it comes off the amount the seller gets.

So if contract taken Disney gets to step in as the buyer and also gets a dues credit from seller


----------



## JETSDAD

Ruttangel said:


> I don't think this is an issue, I bought a contract from a person owing dues and it comes off the amount the seller gets.
> 
> So if contract taken Disney gets to step in as the buyer and also gets a dues credit from seller


That would be if the seller simply hadn't paid their dues not if the dues were being paid by the buyer due to receiving those points. If the buyer is reimbursing dues for points then that is on top of the price per point.


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$65-$4515-50-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/13, passed 5/10 

 No big surprise here!  Good luck to all mid-April folks as it looks like DVC worked the weekend!


----------



## hhisc16

2theCastle said:


> Wow, what a shortage of small contracts right now!  We weren't expecting to get Hilton Head, however, we have contracts at Saratoga and Old Key West to secure our WDW time and realized that without owning at HH it's really hard to get in there for the summer months!  These points will allow an occassional trip to HH which I have a feeling we will enjoy (perhaps waiting until the refurb is done though).  They will also mix in with our others and push us into the 1-bedroom zone which will make reservations so much easier.  I had to really consider the maintenance fee aspect but, it's a small contract and being a part of this club isn't cheap or necessarily for the faint of heart.  Looking forward to more plotting and planning for the next trip!
> 
> 2thecastle---$70-$4558-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 39/21, 50/22- sent 5/3


That is a great deal!
I am curious to where you found this!
I just closed on a 50 point at HHI for 75/point.
I just started on a 25 point at HHI for 81/point.
These small contracts are hard to find, especially at HHI!


----------



## Lee Matthews

I’ve emailed my broker and title company and neither have heard back on my AKV contract submitted on 4/17 but they say they are getting replies on slightly earlier ones. Any day now…


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Great way to start the week 

Prince John Robin Hood---$169-$34597-200-VGF-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 4/14, passed 5/10


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

hhisc16 said:


> That is a great deal!
> I am curious to where you found this!
> I just closed on a 50 point at HHI for 75/point.
> I just started on a 25 point at HHI for 81/point.
> These small contracts are hard to find, especially at HHI!


Use this site - there are 4 small HH
***************************
oops look slike the aggregater is blocked.   Try here:  https://www.****************.com/


----------



## BigDaddyLaBouff

The Jackal said:


> DVC can divide large contracts into smaller ones.


Was not aware they do that.  I thought only if they have a buyer presently looking for a resale contract at that resort you own then they check inventory of ROFR pending and if they see a match they grab it.


----------



## BigDaddyLaBouff

Prince John Robin Hood said:


> Great way to start the week
> 
> Prince John Robin Hood---$169-$34597-200-VGF-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 4/14, passed 5/10


Congrats!!


----------



## BigDaddyLaBouff

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Use this site - there are 4 small HH
> ***************************
> oops look slike the aggregater is blocked.   Try here:  https://www.****************.com/


What is the attraction of multiple small contracts vs. a larger one?


----------



## Alegria1004

Good morning everyone!! Good news today 

Alegria1004---$155-$20015-125-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/10


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

BigDaddyLaBouff said:


> What is the attraction of multiple small contracts vs. a larger one?


I don't know other than potential disposability or having ownership at multiple resorts or affodability.  I'm not a fan.


----------



## jwmob91

Update! Figured a CC at this price would go through, but still had that wave of relief sweep over. Good luck everyone!

Jwmob91---$152-$40353-250-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 134/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/10


----------



## Headless Horseman

So excited to have passed on our first DVC! Probably would have been locked out of the Polynesian at the current $170+ pricing - both financially and mentally!

Headless Horseman---$147-$34607-230-PVB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 230/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/10


----------



## hhisc16

2theCastle said:


> Wow, what a shortage of small contracts right now!  We weren't expecting to get Hilton Head, however, we have contracts at Saratoga and Old Key West to secure our WDW time and realized that without owning at HH it's really hard to get in there for the summer months!  These points will allow an occassional trip to HH which I have a feeling we will enjoy (perhaps waiting until the refurb is done though).  They will also mix in with our others and push us into the 1-bedroom zone which will make reservations so much easier.  I had to really consider the maintenance fee aspect but, it's a small contract and being a part of this club isn't cheap or necessarily for the faint of heart.  Looking forward to more plotting and planning for the next trip!
> 
> 2thecastle---$70-$4558-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 39/21, 50/22- sent 5/3


"Hilton Head had two buy backs in April, which were the first buy backs for Hilton Head observed by DVCRM since August 2019"
I hope both of our small contracts pass ROFR for HH!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BigDaddyLaBouff said:


> Was not aware they do that.  I thought only if they have a buyer presently looking for a resale contract at that resort you own then they check inventory of ROFR pending and if they see a match they grab it.



There's never been any evidence that someone on a waitlist to purchase direct triggers DVC ROFR's a contract.   Over the years some sat on waitlists for weeks, months or well over a year for DVC direct points.


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlyJoy---$114-$11957-100-AKV-Apr-0/20, 19/21, 32/22, 100/23- sent 4/18, passed 5/10

Seems like DVC is staying away from AKV for some time


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlyJoy---$123-$20352-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 1/21, 160/22, 160/23-Closing November- sent 5/4, rescinded 5/10

Thankfully this was within the 10 days. @pangygal, please remove this contract from the waiting list


----------



## MICKIMINI

BigDaddyLaBouff said:


> What is the attraction of multiple small contracts vs. a larger one?


For us they give us more options at resorts we may stay at for a few days or week (HHI and VBR) and we plan 11 months out.  We have 150, 100, 25, 25, 30, 50 and 50 mostly at OKW and can blend at 7 months.  

We bought low (even recently) and flip occasionally when we see a decent profit.  Heading into retirement, we are hedging the 2042 resorts as small contracts will always sell for a premium.   If we need some money, we'll flip a contract without selling the farm LOL.


----------



## KPeterso

Will be joining in with you all again soon! Been a few years since I bought a contract, but it was time for more points (again)! Just waiting for confirmation on the contract being sent for ROFR and will then post the details.


----------



## E2ME2

pangyal said:


> I updated this earlier and then got distracted by a pair of Canada Geese trying to attack our cat through our condo window. So I’m now proclaiming the thread officially updated!


Sorry pangyal - I think I neglected to update the status on this one when I got the ROFR confirmation. 
(I didn't see it in your updated list)
My sincere apologies

E2ME2---$125-$22129-160-AKL-Jun-0/20, 263/21, 160/22- passed 4/6


----------



## Divaofdisney

Congrats to all who have passed so far this morning!! Wahoo hope we hear more good news today.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Finally got there on 3rd attempt. Happy tears today…

Lee Matthews---$120-$28991-220-AKL-Sep-106/20, 220/21, 220/22-seller pays 20'MF- sent 4/17 Passed 5/10


----------



## PearlyJoy

Lee Matthews said:


> Finally got there on 3rd attempt. Happy tears today…
> 
> Lee Matthews---$120-$28991-220-AKL-Sep-106/20, 220/21, 220/22-seller pays 20'MF- sent 4/17 Passed 5/10


Yay ! Many congratulations !! Its a great loaded contract !


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Lee Matthews said:


> Finally got there on 3rd attempt. Happy tears today…
> 
> Lee Matthews---$120-$28991-220-AKL-Sep-106/20, 220/21, 220/22-seller pays 20'MF- sent 4/17 Passed 5/10



Congratulations and welcome home.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

MissPixieDreamer---$151-$24491-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 255/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/10

So happy here!!! Our first contract!
Today is my first day of vacation but we will just stay at home due to covid. This gives us hope that our next vacation we'll be going to our Disney home!! ❤

Thank you @pangyal for keeping this amazing thread! It helped me a lot during this period and to understand the resale process. I've seen it help many others with the anxiety and sometimes with the heartbreak. It's great coming back to share happiness.
Lots of pixie dust to all who are still waiting!!


----------



## starfrenzy

Lee Matthews said:


> Finally got there on 3rd attempt. Happy tears today…
> 
> Lee Matthews---$120-$28991-220-AKL-Sep-106/20, 220/21, 220/22-seller pays 20'MF- sent 4/17 Passed 5/10



I’m THRILLED for you! Finally! Welcome Home, Neighbor!


----------



## NeoChaos

NeoChaos---$110-$8300-65-SSR-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 65/22-International seller- sent 4/14, taken 5/10


----------



## thedjwaver

Thedjwaver---$181-$18910-100-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 4/19 Passed 5/10 

exactly  3 weeks after submitted for ROFR


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

NeoChaos said:


> NeoChaos---$110-$8300-65-SSR-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 65/22-International seller- sent 4/14, taken 5/10



I'm so sorry.

I also find it interesting that DVC now is delving into purchasing from international sellers.  It adds a small complexity that I wouldn't think they'd want to ever bother with and for a long time they didn't.


----------



## princesscinderella

NeoChaos said:


> NeoChaos---$110-$8300-65-SSR-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 65/22-International seller- sent 4/14, taken 5/10


So sorry you lost this small little gem of a contract.  I hope you are able to find a new one to put into ROFR quickly.  Disney's ROFR Monkey sure likes to keep us on our toes.


----------



## Paul Stupin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There's never been any evidence that someone on a waitlist to purchase direct triggers DVC ROFR's a contract.   Over the years some sat on waitlists for weeks, months or well over a year for DVC direct points.


Am confused. Isn’t the whole point of ROFR to obtain the points and resell them for a higher price as direct?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

OVER THE MOON

ILoveMyDVC---$118-$65857-520-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 520/20, 1040/21, 520/22- sent 4/20/2021, passed 5/10 

Passed in 20 days.  

I so want to use those 2020 points before July 31st.


----------



## KPeterso

Confirmed it has been sent for rofr today! Now the wait. Interesting the email from the broker said 45 days for rofr. here’s hoping for less.


Kpeterso---$115-$12305-100-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 36/21, 100/22- sent 5/10


----------



## macman123

KPeterso said:


> Confirmed it has been sent for rofr today! Now the wait. Interesting the email from the broker said 45 days for rofr. here’s hoping for less.
> 
> 
> Kpeterso---$115-$12305-100-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 36/21, 100/22- sent 5/10



Check the threads on here. Generally about 4 weeks.

I had one sent 9th April, passed 7th May


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Jmazzuca243---$225-$36718-160-VGC-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/20
> 
> I told myself I wouldn’t buy anymore.....



Jmazzuca243---$225-$36718-160-VGC-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/20, passed 5/10


----------



## Jmazzuca243

So many people are passing today. Congrats to all!!!


----------



## ParkFreak

ParkFreak---$111-$21800-190-OKW-Dec-39/20, 190/21, 190/22-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 4/21, passed 5/10

WOOHOO!!! FInally I’m back in the Club!!! Was really worried because we did a little ‘Magic Math’ to bring the 103 pp asking price up to 111 to hopefully help pass ROFR. Not sure if it made a difference or not, but so glad that second time was a charm for me!!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

KPeterso said:


> Confirmed it has been sent for rofr today! Now the wait. Interesting the email from the broker said 45 days for rofr. here’s hoping for less.
> 
> 
> Kpeterso---$115-$12305-100-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 36/21, 100/22- sent 5/10


My broker just sent a note saying i can expect 30 days at the last step for Disney to create the membership and load the points.  2-3 weels for estoppel.    Luckily, ROFR only took 20 days.


----------



## princesscinderella

ILoveMyDVC said:


> OVER THE MOON
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$118-$65857-520-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 520/20, 1040/21, 520/22- sent 4/20/2021, passed 5/10
> 
> Passed in 20 days.
> 
> I so want to use those 2020 points before July 31st.


I’m so happy for you!  I hope you can find a bungalow to eat up the points quickly for you because there’s not much available for the rest of 2020 it’s crazy.


----------



## gopacers

D&B said:


> D&B---$125-$30000-220-BWV-Feb-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/7



Congrats! Just started waiting for our 222 point contract at $127. Hopefully this bodes well.


----------



## VdoesDisney

Looking at all these SSR contracts being taken I think I should rescind my offer from 5/6, what do you guys think? Here is my thought process:
- When I submitted the offer there seemed to be a 50/50 chance a $100 p/p offer would pass ROFR so I took the chance, now I think there is a 1% chance it’ll pass, if that.
- The sells could realistically get at least $10 p/p more, especially seeing the latest round of ROFR buybacks, I feel bad letting Disney take this contract, would rather the sellers get more money from another buyer (I don’t want to buy SSR close to $120 p/p)
- I could be making other offers on different contracts instead of waiting on a “taken” ROFR response.
- Only thing that gives me pause is the data on **********, I do see some $100 contracts getting by there.
Thoughts? Would you rescind?


----------



## Michiel

NeoChaos said:


> NeoChaos---$110-$8300-65-SSR-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 65/22-International seller- sent 4/14, taken 5/10



And yet another SSR taken at $110 - $114

Mine was taken yesterday, I'm currently buying a different one for SSR, it's hard to figure out at what number they will pass. Maybe $116 per point?

Anybody any ideas?


----------



## Lee Matthews

Honestly, if it’s a contract you want, go as high as your willing to pay $120 pp vs $115 pp at SS won’t make the biggest difference in the world.

I still believe a loaded contract with 2021 points that the buyer has to pay/reimburse is what Disney are avoiding


----------



## VdoesDisney

Lee Matthews said:


> Honestly, if it’s a contract you want, go as high as your willing to pay $120 pp vs $115 pp at SS won’t make the biggest difference in the world.
> 
> I still believe a loaded contract with 2021 points that the buyer has to pay/reimburse is what Disney are avoiding


I thought so too but I checked out the recent buybacks and there are definitely some with 2021 points, if you break down the total price you can see the buyer is paying for MFs, my theory is that Disney is seeing increased demand for SSR direct and they are stocking up their inventory in preparation for a price increase.


----------



## Lee Matthews

VdoesDisney said:


> I thought so too but I checked out the recent buybacks and there are definitely some with 2021 points, if you break down the total price you can see the buyer is paying for MFs, my theory is that Disney is seeing increased demand for SSR direct and they are stocking up their inventory in preparation for a price increase.



Oh they are definitely prepping for a surge in demand that’s coming post COVID. Resell buyers are just ahead of the curve


----------



## Michiel

VdoesDisney said:


> I thought so too but I checked out the recent buybacks and there are definitely some with 2021 points, if you break down the total price you can see the buyer is paying for MFs, my theory is that Disney is seeing increased demand for SSR direct and they are stocking up their inventory in preparation for a price increase.



I had a new deal agreed upon for a loaded contract 300 points for $115 but I've actually increased my offer to $120 per point now. If that still gets taken, I will have to consider a different home resort.


----------



## Crash8ART

Disney is on the ball today. Crash8ART---$120-$12695-100-BWV-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/21, passed 5/10


----------



## VdoesDisney

Crash8ART said:


> Disney is on the ball today. Crash8ART---$120-$12695-100-BWV-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/21, passed 5/10


Wow! You’ve given me hope, if BWV can pass at $130 and Poly at $145 (above) then good deals can still get through!


----------



## KPeterso

macman123 said:


> Check the threads on here. Generally about 4 weeks.
> 
> I had one sent 9th April, passed 7th May





ILoveMyDVC said:


> My broker just sent a note saying i can expect 30 days at the last step for Disney to create the membership and load the points.  2-3 weels for estoppel.    Luckily, ROFR only took 20 days.



I am actually not too concerned on the wait. Been through this before. First resale contract in 2017 took 2 weeks (had not even thought about it when I got the email it passed). Second resale contract in 2019 took 34 days (as I recall) and I was getting antsy at that point. I know it has been typically taking around 30 days. I just thought it was interesting the email from the broker said about 45 days. I am not worried either way. I don't need the points in a hurry. These are just a few more points to bump up to a 1 bedroom more often on my future fall trips.


----------



## guerrero5

guerrero5---$118-$23936-180-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 341/21, 180/22- sent 4/9, passed 5/10

Finally!  We were definitely getting antsy over here seeing all the passes today.


----------



## ValW

Woohoo!  I didn't really have any doubts, just happy to move the process forward.

ValW---$260-$14030-50-VGC-Dec-38/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/21, passed 5/10


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

Chrisdriscoll---$135-$24109-160-AKV-Dec-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/10


----------



## KPeterso

ValW said:


> Woohoo!  I didn't really have any doubts, just happy to move the process forward.
> 
> ValW---$260-$14030-50-VGC-Dec-38/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/21, passed 5/10



Congrats! VGC is one of my homes and I have 2 - 50 point contracts there. I cannot get over how high the prices have gotten there. I bought my first there direct in 2009 (or maybe 2010) for around $110 a point. And then my other in 2017 via resale for $152 (and thought I might be paying a little high, but did not want to lose over less than $200-300.


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

Nice to see all the passes here today as I start ROFR again. Definitely feel calmer about the process this time


----------



## princesscinderella

VdoesDisney said:


> Looking at all these SSR contracts being taken I think I should rescind my offer from 5/6, what do you guys think? Here is my thought process:
> - When I submitted the offer there seemed to be a 50/50 chance a $100 p/p offer would pass ROFR so I took the chance, now I think there is a 1% chance it’ll pass, if that.
> - The sells could realistically get at least $10 p/p more, especially seeing the latest round of ROFR buybacks, I feel bad letting Disney take this contract, would rather the sellers get more money from another buyer (I don’t want to buy SSR close to $120 p/p)
> - I could be making other offers on different contracts instead of waiting on a “taken” ROFR response.
> - Only thing that gives me pause is the data on **********, I do see some $100 contracts getting by there.
> Thoughts? Would you rescind?



I would have this exact conversation with the broker of your contract and proceed with what you both think is best.


----------



## Ginamarie

VdoesDisney said:


> Looking at all these SSR contracts being taken I think I should rescind my offer from 5/6, what do you guys think? Here is my thought process:
> - When I submitted the offer there seemed to be a 50/50 chance a $100 p/p offer would pass ROFR so I took the chance, now I think there is a 1% chance it’ll pass, if that.
> - The sells could realistically get at least $10 p/p more, especially seeing the latest round of ROFR buybacks, I feel bad letting Disney take this contract, would rather the sellers get more money from another buyer (I don’t want to buy SSR close to $120 p/p)
> - I could be making other offers on different contracts instead of waiting on a “taken” ROFR response.
> - Only thing that gives me pause is the data on **********, I do see some $100 contracts getting by there.
> Thoughts? Would you rescind?


I would wait it out and see if it goes through.  By the time they look at yours, they may not need SSR points in your use year!


----------



## ValW

KPeterso said:


> Congrats! VGC is one of my homes and I have 2 - 50 point contracts there. I cannot get over how high the prices have gotten there. I bought my first there direct in 2009 (or maybe 2010) for around $110 a point. And then my other in 2017 via resale for $152 (and thought I might be paying a little high, but did not want to lose over less than $200-300.




Thanks!  I know, crazy prices right?  However, since you can't buy VGC direct it's really a sellers' market.  I already have a 130 pt with the same use year, so it's a nice addition.


----------



## Samita

ILoveMyDVC said:


> OVER THE MOON
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$118-$65857-520-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 520/20, 1040/21, 520/22- sent 4/20/2021, passed 5/10
> 
> Passed in 20 days.
> 
> I so want to use those 2020 points before July 31st.


I passed last Friday and also have banked points that expire on September and am hoping to get something or whatever is available in July/August by the time the points are loaded into my account.

Good luck!


----------



## PearlyJoy

Ginamarie said:


> I would wait it out and see if it goes through.  By the time they look at yours, they may not need SSR points in your use year!


I am the living example of that with the AKV contract


----------



## KPeterso

ValW said:


> Thanks!  I know, crazy prices right?  However, since you can't buy VGC direct it's really a sellers' market.  I already have a 130 pt with the same use year, so it's a nice addition.



Very crazy! I am local to DL (seriously live 20 minutes away) and have my twin VGC contracts for a couple stays per year (Disneyland's birthday each July and then usually a holiday season stay for a night or 2 in November/December). I would consider a few more VGC points, but I also love DLH so have the DLT as a future direct add on in the back of my mind.


----------



## Emmsgug

oh thank god, seriously. Not the result I thought I was going to get, but terribly thankful.

emmsgug---$137.5-$59076-400-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 30/20, 400/21, 400/22-partial closing cost- sent 4/21, passed 5/10


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Paul Stupin said:


> Am confused. Isn’t the whole point of ROFR to obtain the points and resell them for a higher price as direct?



They can use ROFR for whatever reason and it wouldn't always be to have points to resell.  It's really more of a control thing although they can use it to generate revenue too.  What DVC _really_ wants to do is sell you their newest resort.  If you have to wait long enough you might just decide to do that instead.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

VdoesDisney said:


> Looking at all these SSR contracts being taken I think I should rescind my offer from 5/6, what do you guys think? Here is my thought process:
> - When I submitted the offer there seemed to be a 50/50 chance a $100 p/p offer would pass ROFR so I took the chance, now I think there is a 1% chance it’ll pass, if that.
> - The sells could realistically get at least $10 p/p more, especially seeing the latest round of ROFR buybacks, I feel bad letting Disney take this contract, would rather the sellers get more money from another buyer (I don’t want to buy SSR close to $120 p/p)
> - I could be making other offers on different contracts instead of waiting on a “taken” ROFR response.
> - Only thing that gives me pause is the data on **********, I do see some $100 contracts getting by there.
> Thoughts? Would you rescind?



If you would like to purchase the contract for $100/pt then absolutely do not rescind.  If there's personal reason where you've changed your mind and don't want it then rescind but have it be about you without trying to guess what DVC will do nor what's best for the seller..  My advice for years is never try and figure out what will pass ROFR because you just can't.  And the sellers considered and accepted.  They might even be counting on getting the funds as quickly as possible and rescinding will set that back.  So you've negotiated and apparently were happy so just let it ride is my advice if you still are happy for yourself with the deal.


----------



## shanelle3

Shanelle3---$116-$20511-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 160/21, 160/22-Int’l Seller- sent 4/21, passed 5/10

So thrilled!  It’s been a very anxious journey, so grateful for all of the info on this board.

I used ******************.  They notified me within minutes of the title company (Mason Title).


----------



## VdoesDisney

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If you would like to purchase the contract for $100/pt then absolutely do not rescind.  If there's something else where you've changed your mind and don't want it then do.  My advice for years is never try and figure out what will pass ROFR because you just can't.  And the sellers considered and accepted.  They might even be counting on getting the funds as quickly as possible and rescinding will set that back.  So you've negotiated and apparently were happy so just let it ride is my advice if you still are happy for yourself with the deal.


Yeah I love this deal and I definitely would be really happy to get this contract, just feel like maybe it’s a waste of everyone’s time considering recent buybacks, I did not consider; however, that the buyers may be happy to get their money quickly, even if that’s means $10-15 less per point.


----------



## Emmsgug

Emmsgug said:


> oh thank god, seriously. Not the result I thought I was going to get, but terribly thankful.
> 
> emmsgug---$137.5-$59076-400-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 30/20, 400/21, 400/22-partial closing cost- sent 4/21, passed 5/10


I should add I heard from Fidelity directly, have not heard from title company yet


----------



## TroJo

shanelle3 said:


> Shanelle3---$116-$20511-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 160/21, 160/22-Int’l Seller- sent 4/21, passed 5/10
> 
> So thrilled!  It’s been a very anxious journey, so grateful for all of the info on this board.
> 
> I used ******************.  They notified me within minutes of the title company (Mason Title).


Good to know that Mason is on top of it


----------



## Crash8ART

Emmsgug said:


> I should add I heard from Fidelity directly, have not heard from title company yet


Same, Shawn Ray at Fidelity has been great! She even provided updates without being prompted about the status of my ROFR.


----------



## Rebs007

Rebs007---$108-$19221-160-AKV-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/9, passed 5/10 

After waiting for *62 days *we have finally heard that we have *passed ROFR*!!   My son is buying this and it is his first DVC contract, he is over the moon.  I can't quite believe it passed with the price per point considering how prices have gone up and the other AKV that have been taken recently.  I think as discussed before, it was because he paid the 2021 dues which makes it less attractive to Disney (or due to a good dose of pixie dust!)  For all those who have been waiting for a long time take heart from this, good luck!


----------



## pepr1800

Rebs007 said:


> Rebs007---$108-$19221-160-AKV-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/9, passed 5/10
> 
> After waiting for *62 days *we have finally heard that we have *passed ROFR*!!   My son is buying this and it is his first DVC contract, he is over the moon.  I can't quite believe it passed with the price per point considering how prices have gone up and the other AKV that have been taken recently.  I think as discussed before, it was because he paid the 2021 dues which makes it less attractive to Disney (or due to a good dose of pixie dust!)  For all those who have been waiting for a long time take heart from this, good luck!


Wow! Congrats!!! Any indication why they took so long with ROFR?


----------



## VdoesDisney

Rebs007 said:


> Rebs007---$108-$19221-160-AKV-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/9, passed 5/10
> 
> After waiting for *62 days *we have finally heard that we have *passed ROFR*!!   My son is buying this and it is his first DVC contract, he is over the moon.  I can't quite believe it passed with the price per point considering how prices have gone up and the other AKV that have been taken recently.  I think as discussed before, it was because he paid the 2021 dues which makes it less attractive to Disney (or due to a good dose of pixie dust!)  For all those who have been waiting for a long time take heart from this, good luck!


Wow!! Great contract! Congrats


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

KPeterso said:


> I am actually not too concerned on the wait. Been through this before. First resale contract in 2017 took 2 weeks (had not even thought about it when I got the email it passed). Second resale contract in 2019 took 34 days (as I recall) and I was getting antsy at that point. I know it has been typically taking around 30 days. I just thought it was interesting the email from the broker said about 45 days. I am not worried either way. I don't need the points in a hurry. These are just a few more points to bump up to a 1 bedroom more often on my future fall trips.


I have 520 points that will expire July 31.  I'd like to use them, if possible.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Perhaps the slow down in buying and the catch-up in ROFR will lead to faster estoppels...

Wishfull thinking.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Jmazzuca243---$225-$36718-160-VGC-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/20, passed 5/10


When it’s VGC, there’s no such thing as too much. Congratulations!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

KPeterso said:


> Congrats! VGC is one of my homes and I have 2 - 50 point contracts there. I cannot get over how high the prices have gotten there. I bought my first there direct in 2009 (or maybe 2010) for around $110 a point. And then my other in 2017 via resale for $152 (and thought I might be paying a little high, but did not want to lose over less than $200-300.


I think getting VGCs at the $220’s range is still a steal, considering you can’t even buy direct even if you wanted to. VGC is just at another level


----------



## Emmsgug

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Perhaps the slow down in buying and the catch-up in ROFR will lead to faster estoppels...
> 
> Wishfull thinking.


This is the first time I’ve done this, how long does estoppel traditionally last? I’m following the closing thread and some folks don’t know when their estoppel passed and just received closing docs.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Emmsgug said:


> This is the first time I’ve done this, how long does estoppel traditionally last? I’m following the closing thread and some folks don’t know when their estoppel passed and just received closing docs.


I was quoted 2-3 weeks by my broker


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Rebs007 said:


> Rebs007---$108-$19221-160-AKV-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/9, passed 5/10
> 
> After waiting for *62 days *we have finally heard that we have *passed ROFR*!!   My son is buying this and it is his first DVC contract, he is over the moon.  I can't quite believe it passed with the price per point considering how prices have gone up and the other AKV that have been taken recently.  I think as discussed before, it was because he paid the 2021 dues which makes it less attractive to Disney (or due to a good dose of pixie dust!)  For all those who have been waiting for a long time take heart from this, good luck!


 Contracts!!! 
62 days! Wow that was a long wait... was there a reason it took so long?


----------



## ScubaCat

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I have 520 points that will expire July 31.  I'd like to use them, if possible.


Absolute worst case scenario, you may be able to exchange them into RCI, although that deadline is coming fast too. (can't remember how far before expiration that has to be done)


----------



## E2ME2

Rebs007 said:


> Rebs007---$108-$19221-160-AKV-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/9, passed 5/10
> 
> After waiting for *62 days *we have finally heard that we have *passed ROFR*!!   My son is buying this and it is his first DVC contract, he is over the moon.  I can't quite believe it passed with the price per point considering how prices have gone up and the other AKV that have been taken recently.  I think as discussed before, it was because he paid the 2021 dues which makes it less attractive to Disney (or due to a good dose of pixie dust!)  For all those who have been waiting for a long time take heart from this, good luck!


WOW -worth the wait for that price!


----------



## vicarrieous

ScubaCat said:


> Absolute worst case scenario, you may be able to exchange them into RCI, although that deadline is coming fast too. (can't remember how far before expiration that has to be done)


I thought RCI was 45 days. I could be wrong..


----------



## jacec

Jacec---$105-$18579-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/7, taken 5/7


----------



## lolcatparty

Lolcatparty---$155-$16379-100-BLT-Sept-0/19, 46/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 4/21, passed 5/10

Posting for a friend that’s not on the boards. Can’t believe how lucky he got on his first contract! What a deal!


----------



## TroJo

lolcatparty said:


> Lolcatparty---$155-$16379-100-BLT-Sept-0/19, 46/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 4/21, passed 5/10
> 
> Posting for a friend that’s not on the boards. Can’t believe how lucky he got on his first contract! What a deal!


Oooh a BLT that passed, thats exciting. And in 19 days.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Rebs007 said:


> Rebs007---$108-$19221-160-AKV-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/9, passed 5/10
> 
> After waiting for *62 days *we have finally heard that we have *passed ROFR*!!   My son is buying this and it is his first DVC contract, he is over the moon.  I can't quite believe it passed with the price per point considering how prices have gone up and the other AKV that have been taken recently.  I think as discussed before, it was because he paid the 2021 dues which makes it less attractive to Disney (or due to a good dose of pixie dust!)  For all those who have been waiting for a long time take heart from this, good luck!


Congrats!! That’s a long time to wait!
It makes me realize that I could’ve had it much worse and I need to be patient. I’m on Day 25 (since closing) waiting for my membership to be created. It was sent for ROFR on 3/10. I’m about to make myself crazy checking my email constantly. I don’t know how y’all did it!!


----------



## kandlsutton

kandlsutton---$175-$14265-75-PVB-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 75/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/10

Wasn’t too worried about this one.  Just glad this part of the wait is over as prices continue to climb...

Edited to adjust 20/21 points - seller banked ‘20 points at my request (in case closimg is delayed for any reason) and I don't intend to use these points until next year.


----------



## allisonmw11

allisonmw11---$113-$21804-170-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 303/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 5/10


----------



## pepr1800

ScubaCat said:


> Absolute worst case scenario, you may be able to exchange them into RCI, although that deadline is coming fast too. (can't remember how far before expiration that has to be done)


I thought RCI option was not available for resale points?


----------



## vicarrieous

pepr1800 said:


> I thought RCI option was not available for resale points?



RCI is available for resale points. Not be confused with the Concierge Collection I think its called.


----------



## Ginamarie

pepr1800 said:


> I thought RCI option was not available for resale points?


RCI can be used for resale points.  You have to transfer them 45 days before expiration.


----------



## tlm345

jacec said:


> Jacec---$105-$18579-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/7, taken 5/7


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pepr1800 said:


> I thought RCI option was not available for resale points?



It is.


----------



## Rebs007

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Contracts!!!
> 62 days! Wow that was a long wait... was there a reason it took so long?


No reason given.


----------



## Michiel

Michiel---$120-$37774-300-SSR-Jun-0/20, 600/21, 300/22-International seller- sent 5/11

Second try. This time offered more per point than I could get it for, loaded contract and international seller. If this doesn’t get through for SSR, I don’t know what does at this time…


----------



## Rebs007

pepr1800 said:


> Wow! Congrats!!! Any indication why they took so long with ROFR?


Thanks. No indication given at all.


----------



## Michiel

Michiel said:


> The first one of these got taken today…
> 
> Michiel---$111-$28470-250-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 4/21 taken 5/9



Second one taken as well;

Michiel---$111-$11675-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 5/21, 100/22- sent 4/24 taken 5/11

Have a third new one in (posted above) at a higher price and loaded, let’s see where that goes..


----------



## VdoesDisney

Michiel said:


> Second one taken as well;
> 
> Michiel---$111-$11675-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 5/21, 100/22- sent 4/24 taken 5/11
> 
> Have a third new one in (posted above) at a higher price and loaded, let’s see where that goes..


Wow they are merciless with SSR now... Sorry you are striking out back to back like that, your last one looks pretty good, I can’t see them taking it for $120 pp


----------



## momtwoboys

$98.-$18630-170-BRV-SEPT-0/20,170/21,170/22-sent 5/11


----------



## ScubaCat

momtwoboys said:


> $98.-$18630-170-BRV-SEPT-0/20,170/21,170/22-sent 5/11


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list?


----------



## momtwoboys

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list?


sure let me see how and what I mixed up. sorry


----------



## momtwoboys

momtwoboys---$98-$18630-170-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 5/11


----------



## PrincessPam1665

PrincessPam1665---$122-$27540-220-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/8, taken 5/11


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

VdoesDisney said:


> I can’t see them taking it for $120 pp


I don’t know the details, but I saw someone posted on Reddit that they had an SSR contract ROFRd at $120pp today.


----------



## princesscinderella

Didn’t a dis member buy 1000 SSR points direct recently maybe that’s contributing to the ROFR for SSR.


----------



## goofyinohio

T-i-double-guh-er said:


> I don’t know the details, but I saw someone posted on Reddit that they had an SSR contract ROFRd at $120pp today.


There goes our hope of $120 a point going through for SSR.


----------



## Kahlenfiore

Kahlenfiore---$133-$7588-50-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/19, passed 5/10


----------



## DisneyMom_3

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Congrats!! That’s a long time to wait!
> It makes me realize that I could’ve had it much worse and I need to be patient. I’m on Day 25 (since closing) waiting for my membership to be created. It was sent for ROFR on 3/10. I’m about to make myself crazy checking my email constantly. I don’t know how y’all did it!!


Turns out my email address wrong, so not sure when they sent the emails, but they could see my profile when I called a week ago but said they couldn’t (or wouldn’t) do anything without the information from the emails. I called 3 different times over the last week (obviously patience is a virtue that is a struggle for me) and today the sweet cast member was willing to at least double check my email and figured out the issue. I officially have an account with points now!


----------



## Lee Matthews

SSR prices seem to be leapfrogging AKV all of a sudden. Some prices of listings are insane


----------



## ParkHoppers

Lee Matthews said:


> SSR prices seem to be leapfrogging AKV all of a sudden. Some prices of listings are insane



It is crazy what is going on with SSR all of a sudden. I just passed with a 220 point contract at $105 pp three weeks ago.And another that was only $100 pp passed on 5/7. Strange


----------



## All Star Paul

All Star Paul---$155-$27338-160-PVB-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 162/21, 160/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/10


----------



## achinforsomebacon

JETSDAD said:


> The thing is that the POS specifically states what happens. There's nothing for Disney to validate. There has to be a time limit on a right of first refusal or they could hold up closing forever without recourse....Disney could just not reply to anyone and the entire resale market would come to a halt.
> 
> View attachment 573759


So I take this as if they don't respond by the proposed close date, ROFR has been waived and they can't take the contract even if you haven't actually closed yet.  I wonder if they've 1) ever taken a contract after the proposed date and 2) ever been contested by this.

I still don't understand why brokers don't include a ~30 closing date in the contracts to force Disney to decide fairly quickly.  The broker is getting their commission either way.  I guess maybe they don't want to be the broker that has everything taken because they upset Disney.  But Disney obviously isn't going to take everything so if enough brokers used a shorter timeframe, contracts would still get through.  You don't actually have to close in 30 days either.  I thought not closing on time gave the buyer an out, which wouldn't be ideal, but I don't see anything in my contract regarding this.


----------



## HarryHRH

HarryHRH---$163-$26130-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 181/21, 98/22- sent 5/11

Fingers crossed!
This is our first time so a little new to the process, based on the recent ROFR report it would seem unlikely but nonetheless we’re still on edge!


----------



## Ruttangel

Some info regarding why SSR under threat 

"Disney sold 19,055 points for Saratoga Springs in April, the most since October 2012 when 19,278 points were sold for the resort. In 2019, before the pandemic, Saratoga Springs averaged only 8,470 points in monthly sales."

https://www.dvcnews.com/dvc-program...-reveal-strong-demand-for-new-and-old-resorts


----------



## vicarrieous

Ruttangel said:


> Some info regarding why SSR under threat
> 
> "Disney sold 19,055 points for Saratoga Springs in April, the most since October 2012 when 19,278 points were sold for the resort. In 2019, before the pandemic, Saratoga Springs averaged only 8,470 points in monthly sales."
> 
> https://www.dvcnews.com/dvc-program...-reveal-strong-demand-for-new-and-old-resorts



That refurb was WELL received! Makes sense why so many were bought back.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Ruttangel said:


> Some info regarding why SSR under threat
> 
> "Disney sold 19,055 points for Saratoga Springs in April, the most since October 2012 when 19,278 points were sold for the resort. In 2019, before the pandemic, Saratoga Springs averaged only 8,470 points in monthly sales."
> 
> https://www.dvcnews.com/dvc-program...-reveal-strong-demand-for-new-and-old-resorts



I think SSR has been a good place for many people to stay during the pandemic. It has several pools, exterior corridors, near-room parking, and the grounds are sprawling. There's lots of ways to avoid people, and for people doing a non-park stay, you're not so close to a park that it's painful to avoid. There's a ton of food options at Disney Springs, which gives it the edge to AKV, which would otherwise be a fantastic non-park resort, but their food options are SO limited right now. 

Non-pandemic related, the room renovations are fantastic, especially that Murphy bed vs fold-out couch, and the ongoing enhancements to Disney Springs have helped its location be more desirable.


----------



## Ruttangel

vicarrieous said:


> That refurb was WELL received! Makes sense why so many were bought back.


I think it's mainly because it's the cheapest WDW resort and (unlike OKW) had incentives for over 150 points and lower dues 
Remember that RIV had incentives ending early Apr which may also have pushed people to other resorts.


----------



## vicarrieous

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I think SSR has been a good place for many people to stay during the pandemic. It has several pools, exterior corridors, near-room parking, and the grounds are sprawling. There's lots of ways to avoid people, and for people doing a non-park stay, you're not so close to a park that it's painful to avoid. There's a ton of food options at Disney Springs, which gives it the edge to AKV, which would otherwise be a fantastic non-park resort, but their food options are SO limited right now.
> 
> Non-pandemic related, the room renovations are fantastic, especially that Murphy bed vs fold-out couch, and the ongoing enhancements to Disney Springs have helped its location be more desirable.





Ruttangel said:


> I think it's mainly because it's the cheapest WDW resort and (unlike OKW) had incentives for over 150 points and lower dues
> Remember that RIV had incentives ending early Apr which may also have pushed people to other resorts.




I agree with both of these.


----------



## Captain Trips

Captain Trips---$150-$31410-200-BLT-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 200/22- sent 4/27 taken 5/12


At these current prices looks like I’m going Direct. Thanks again for all you work continuing this thread.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Captain Trips said:


> Captain Trips---$150-$31410-200-BLT-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 200/22- sent 4/27 taken 5/12
> 
> 
> At these current prices looks like I’m going Direct. Thanks again for all you work continuing this thread.


Sorry to hear that. BLT direct is 245pp. Is it because you can’t find the right UY? I just got mine passed at $163. I think I’ve seen most BLTs pass at the 160 range. Don’t give up! There’s a perfect contract out there.


----------



## shanelle3

achinforsomebacon said:


> So I take this as if they don't respond by the proposed close date, ROFR has been waived and they can't take the contract even if you haven't actually closed yet.  I wonder if they've 1) ever taken a contract after the proposed date and 2) ever been contested by this.
> 
> I still don't understand why brokers don't include a ~30 closing date in the contracts to force Disney to decide fairly quickly.  The broker is getting their commission either way.  I guess maybe they don't want to be the broker that has everything taken because they upset Disney.  But Disney obviously isn't going to take everything so if enough brokers used a shorter timeframe, contracts would still get through.  You don't actually have to close in 30 days either.  I thought not closing on time gave the buyer an out, which wouldn't be ideal, but I don't see anything in my contract regarding this.



My contract had a 30 day close date.  Not that we’ll close then, because we have to wait on estoppel, but the initial date sent was 30 days from signing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Captain Trips said:


> Captain Trips---$150-$31410-200-BLT-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 200/22- sent 4/27 taken 5/12
> 
> 
> At these current prices looks like I’m going Direct. Thanks again for all you work continuing this thread.



You must mean a different resort direct?  BLT direct still is quite the step up from any resale price.


----------



## Captain Trips

HIRyeDVC said:


> Sorry to hear that. BLT direct is 245pp. Is it because you can’t find the right UY? I just got mine passed at $163. I think I’ve seen most BLTs pass at the 160 range. Don’t give up! There’s a perfect contract out there.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> You must mean a different resort direct?  BLT direct still is quite the step up from any resale price.



Yes, different resorts. I have resale points at blt already. At that price point not having direct benefits was worth it. As the gap narrows I’m drawn more and more to direct. I plan to hold long term and I am concerned what will happen in 2042 if there are more “dvc 2” resorts than “dvc 1”. Safe to assume there will never be a cheaper time to buy direct than now.


----------



## Jsanta26

$102 -$16322-160-OKW (2042) June 0/20 160/21 160/22 sent 4/28

our first time ever buying, I hope it passes


----------



## Paul Stupin

Captain Trips said:


> Yes, different resorts. I have resale points at blt already. At that price point not having direct benefits was worth it. As the gap narrows I’m drawn more and more to direct. I plan to hold long term and I am concerned what will happen in 2042 if there are more “dvc 2” resorts than “dvc 1”. Safe to assume there will never be a cheaper time to buy direct than now.


I’ve bought direct as well recently, even though none of my home resorts (Copper Creek, Aulani, and Grand Floridian) have a 2042 expiration date. I think the blue card benefits are fun and the discounted dvc member APs will come back, and I don’t like the thought of being completely shut out of Riviera or other new resorts down the line. And not to mention availability on the resale market is nonexistent, particularly for my UY March.
That said, don’t completely discount resale. The savings are amazing!


----------



## Matt p

Matt p---$120-$21291-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23-Int'l Seller- sent 4/22, passed 5/12

First DVC contract, so glad this one passed with “taken” prices creeping up. There is so little availability at reasonable prices out there right now to start this process over again would be discouraging. Not sure how much this being an international seller helped. Very excited to move on to closing and then to be able to schedule our first DVC stay at our new home. Hope there’s some availability at AKL in dec/Jan b4 2020 banked points expire.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Ruttangel said:


> Some info regarding why SSR under threat
> 
> "Disney sold 19,055 points for Saratoga Springs in April, the most since October 2012 when 19,278 points were sold for the resort. In 2019, before the pandemic, Saratoga Springs averaged only 8,470 points in monthly sales."
> 
> https://www.dvcnews.com/dvc-program...-reveal-strong-demand-for-new-and-old-resorts



Gotta say the rooms do look lovely after the refurb. If I was goi by for a 2nd resort I would go there


----------



## J Spaziani

J Spaziani---$166-$26560-160-PVB-AUG-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/12

First contract.  My wife and are looking forward to spending more time at WDW in the future.  Thank you to this site for all the great information!


----------



## DisneyFanatics6

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I have 520 points that will expire July 31.  I'd like to use them, if possible.


I'm looking to rent a small amount of points July 29-Aug 1 but unfortunately I need them pretty cheap.  If you get desperate let me know!


----------



## babecca1

Yay!  It passed. So excited for Beach Club!  Phew!


babecca1---$145-$26798-175-BCV-Sep-0/20, 94/21, 175/22- sent 4/8, passed 5/12


----------



## jeremyaed

jeremyaed---$155-$26152-160-BLT-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 144/22, 160/23- sent 4/23, passed 5/12

First resale contract. I"m really happy  Thank you all for this site and this tread really usefull. See you in BLT then


----------



## babecca1

First resale contract. I"m really happy :) Thank you all for this site and this tread really usefull. See you in BLT then :)
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree more!  Thank you everyone!


----------



## LaneOT

ParkHoppers said:


> It is crazy what is going on with SSR all of a sudden. I just passed with a 220 point contract at $105 pp three weeks ago.And another that was only $100 pp passed on 5/7. Strange


 AGREED!!! I was ridiculously lucky when my 110 point October SSR contract actually passed at $97 per point this March!!!  Now all I've seen is contracts for $115 and up!


----------



## gfarb27

gfarb27---$105-$26900-230-AKV-Aug-0/19, 230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 4/21, passed 5/12


----------



## Headless Horseman

HarryHRH said:


> HarryHRH---$163-$26130-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 181/21, 98/22- sent 5/11
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> This is our first time so a little new to the process, based on the recent ROFR report it would seem unlikely but nonetheless we’re still on edge!



This should definitely pass, but it's still a good price compared with the most recent listings I've seen (of which there are very few left). Still well over $10K off the direct price, which is fantastic. Good luck!


----------



## Headless Horseman

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I think SSR has been a good place for many people to stay during the pandemic. It has several pools, exterior corridors, near-room parking, and the grounds are sprawling. There's lots of ways to avoid people, and for people doing a non-park stay, you're not so close to a park that it's painful to avoid. There's a ton of food options at Disney Springs, which gives it the edge to AKV, which would otherwise be a fantastic non-park resort, but their food options are SO limited right now.
> 
> Non-pandemic related, the room renovations are fantastic, especially that Murphy bed vs fold-out couch, and the ongoing enhancements to Disney Springs have helped its location be more desirable.



Wow, this sounds awesome! Making me want to break out the checkbook again, when I haven't even finalized my Poly one yet!


----------



## superlarz

Captain Trips said:


> Captain Trips---$150-$31410-200-BLT-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 200/22- sent 4/27 taken 5/12
> 
> 
> At these current prices looks like I’m going Direct. Thanks again for all you work continuing this thread.


I made that decision last week when my SSR contract was taken. Today is the last day for some of the current incentives, so give them a call today!


----------



## superlarz

T-i-double-guh-er said:


> I don’t know the details, but I saw someone posted on Reddit that they had an SSR contract ROFRd at $120pp today.


saw this as well,  they are really buying up SSR like crazy right now


----------



## Rebs007

gfarb27 said:


> gfarb27---$105-$26900-230-AKV-Aug-0/19, 230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 4/21, passed 5/12


Congratulations, an even better price than ours that just passed.  It does seem that Disney is much less likely to take AKV contracts where the buyer pays the 2021 dues.


----------



## Michiel

Ruttangel said:


> Some info regarding why SSR under threat
> 
> "Disney sold 19,055 points for Saratoga Springs in April, the most since October 2012 when 19,278 points were sold for the resort. In 2019, before the pandemic, Saratoga Springs averaged only 8,470 points in monthly sales."
> 
> https://www.dvcnews.com/dvc-program...-reveal-strong-demand-for-new-and-old-resorts



Thanks for this, that explains a lot!

Hopefully things will cool off a little in May and my new contract will get through... We'll see in about 4 weeks!


----------



## ScubaCat

Jsanta26 said:


> $102 -$16322-160-OKW (2042) June 0/20 160/21 160/22 sent 4/28
> 
> our first time ever buying, I hope it passes


Congrats and good luck! Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Knock me over with a feather!
My closing docs arrived 9 days after ROFR!  I was able to turn them around and make the FedEx pickup by 3 minutes.


----------



## Jsanta26

Jsanta26---$102-$18213-160-OKW-Jun-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/28
Just updating with correct format !


----------



## awestbrook23

awestbrook23---$155-$8815-50-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 50/22- sent 5/12
awestbrook23---$160-$16895-100-BCV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 6/21, 100/22- sent 5/12


----------



## NeoChaos

Just got a call from the agent saying that Disney reversed their decision on the ROFR due to some issue regarding closing with the international seller.  This is the first time she's ever remembered this happening.  So....
NeoChaos---$110-$8300-65-SSR-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 65/22-International seller- sent 4/14, taken 5/10 then passed 5/13


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

NeoChaos said:


> Just got a call from the agent saying that Disney reversed their decision on the ROFR due to some issue regarding closing with the international seller.  This is the first time she's ever remembered this happening.  So....
> NeoChaos---$110-$8300-65-SSR-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 65/22-International seller- sent 4/14, taken 5/10 then passed 5/13



Congratulations!  

I think it might have been the 1st time I've seen them ROFR an international seller so not surprising it's the first time the brokers seen a reversal.   As I mentioned there's a bit more to closing with an international seller that relates to agreeing to cover income tax on the sale if the seller owes any and does not pay and it surprised me that they wanted to go down that road.  And apparently they don't want to.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

NeoChaos said:


> Just got a call from the agent saying that Disney reversed their decision on the ROFR due to some issue regarding closing with the international seller.  This is the first time she's ever remembered this happening.  So....
> NeoChaos---$110-$8300-65-SSR-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 65/22-International seller- sent 4/14, taken 5/10 then passed 5/13


That's crazy!  I'm sure you still want it but part of me would like to say no thanks Disney, you can deal with it. But if you want to sweeten the deal for me, I can be persuaded to take it off your hands. Stick it to the man!

But seriously, what would happen if you didn't want it? I mean it wouldn't be that surprising if someone had buyer's remorse but didn't want to lose their deposit.  Can Disney legally reverse course (no backsies!!!)?  Maybe it depends on the paperwork. Is there an official document that they provide when they exercise ROFR and as long as that hasn't been signed, you're still on the hook? This is definitely one of the more interesting ROFR situations. I need details!!!


----------



## Ginamarie

gfarb27 said:


> gfarb27---$105-$26900-230-AKV-Aug-0/19, 230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 4/21, passed 5/12


This really shows you- bid what you want to pay!  Plus DVC has no interest in paying the dues on banked points.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Ruttangel said:


> Some info regarding why SSR under threat
> 
> "Disney sold 19,055 points for Saratoga Springs in April, the most since October 2012 when 19,278 points were sold for the resort. In 2019, before the pandemic, Saratoga Springs averaged only 8,470 points in monthly sales."
> 
> https://www.dvcnews.com/dvc-program...-reveal-strong-demand-for-new-and-old-resorts



100% agree the refurb has got to be one of the best they have ever done!  We stayed there in April and had a refurb room in the paddocks. We defiantly loved it and started looking around for more points so we could get 1 bedroom there more often. 
 why sitting at the paddock pool we submitted our offer!

We went for CCV, bc normally you can get SSR at 7mo.


----------



## Ginamarie

NeoChaos said:


> Just got a call from the agent saying that Disney reversed their decision on the ROFR due to some issue regarding closing with the international seller.  This is the first time she's ever remembered this happening.  So....
> NeoChaos---$110-$8300-65-SSR-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 65/22-International seller- sent 4/14, taken 5/10 then passed 5/13


Meaning, they don't actually want to deal with an international seller if they don't have to- someone took it without realizing it was an international seller.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

awestbrook23 said:


> awestbrook23---$155-$8815-50-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 50/22- sent 5/12
> awestbrook23---$160-$16895-100-BCV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 6/21, 100/22- sent 5/12


Nice price on BLT, esp for such a small contract. I hate my March UY!


----------



## NeoChaos

achinforsomebacon said:


> That's crazy!  I'm sure you still want it but part of me would like to say no thanks Disney, you can deal with it. But if you want to sweeten the deal for me, I can be persuaded to take it off your hands. Stick it to the man!
> 
> But seriously, what would happen if you didn't want it? I mean it wouldn't be that surprising if someone had buyer's remorse but didn't want to lose their deposit.  Can Disney legally reverse course (no backsies!!!)?  Maybe it depends on the paperwork. Is there an official document that they provide when they exercise ROFR and as long as that hasn't been signed, you're still on the hook? This is definitely one of the more interesting ROFR situations. I need details!!!


The agent just called me about it saying that I had an opportunity to get the contract under the original terms or else they would put it back on the market.  I guess they were giving me the Right of Second Refusal.


----------



## Dena1972

Ginamarie said:


> This really shows you- bid what you want to pay!  Plus DVC has no interest in paying the dues on banked points.


I agree but my OKV was identical to that but with 250 points and they took it.That being said I refuse to pay more than the absolute minimum ill just keep trying


----------



## TroJo

NeoChaos said:


> The agent just called me about it saying that I had an opportunity to get the contract under the original terms or else they would put it back on the market.  I guess they were giving me the Right of Second Refusal.


Well don’t leave us in suspense. Are you going to waive your right? Or take it?… Or are you going to need 30 days to think about it?


----------



## Ginamarie

Dena1972 said:


> I agree but my OKV was identical to that but with 250 points and they took it.That being said I refuse to pay more than the absolute minimum ill just keep trying


Yeah, just keep bidding what you're comfortable paying.  I see a lot of people so worried about ROFR that they're paying high prices.  I mean if you're bidding something obscenely low that's one thing, but really some of these are just too much for my tastes.


----------



## NeoChaos

TroJo said:


> Well don’t leave us in suspense. Are you going to waive your right? Or take it?… Or are you going to need 30 days to think about it?


I took it back right away.  Good timing too because I was just about to get a replacement contract for much higher.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

achinforsomebacon said:


> That's crazy!  I'm sure you still want it but part of me would like to say no thanks Disney, you can deal with it. But if you want to sweeten the deal for me, I can be persuaded to take it off your hands. Stick it to the man!
> 
> But seriously, what would happen if you didn't want it? I mean it wouldn't be that surprising if someone had buyer's remorse but didn't want to lose their deposit.  Can Disney legally reverse course (no backsies!!!)?  Maybe it depends on the paperwork. Is there an official document that they provide when they exercise ROFR and as long as that hasn't been signed, you're still on the hook? This is definitely one of the more interesting ROFR situations. I need details!!!



It is an interesting question.  I'd tend to think that Disney would be responsible for the deposit as when they ROFR they are agreeing to the terms of the original sales agreement.  Now would a broker want to push to hold them to it?  My guess is no.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Dena1972 said:


> I agree but my OKV was identical to that but with 250 points and they took it.That being said I refuse to pay more than the absolute minimum ill just keep trying


I guess that strategy will work, but with limited availability on the resale market, and ROFR being as active as it is, you could also just keep getting contracts taken and taken.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Paul Stupin said:


> I guess that strategy will work, but with limited availability on the resale market, and ROFR being as active as it is, you could also just keep getting contracts taken and taken.



Or accept that they don't take everything and something will get thru.


----------



## goofyinohio

goofyinohio said:


> goofyinohio---$120-$19945-150-SSR-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 4/24
> 
> First attempt at buying DVC.  Here goes nothing


goofyinohio---$120-$19945-150-SSR-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 4/24, passed 5/13

First time buying DVC after trying to convince my wife for 22 years.  
So excited!!!


----------



## Dena1972

Paul Stupin said:


> I guess that strategy will work, but with limited availability on the resale market, and ROFR being as active as it is, you could also just keep getting contracts taken and taken.


Oh i get your point but the one im going for now is at $100pp OKW that was what is was listed at and I didn’t bother trying to negotiate it lower but I'm sure not going to pay more if thats what they listed it for. Thats like buying a car thats sticker is 26k and telling them you’ll give them 27 i just can't do that.


----------



## awestbrook23

HIRyeDVC said:


> Nice price on BLT, esp for such a small contract. I hate my March UY!


Yeah, the great BLT price really helped ease the pain on the BCV. But it's OK. I really wanted it, lol.


----------



## kenyoncad

Kenyoncad---$148-$27712-175-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 137/20, 134/21, 175/22- sent 4/23, Passed 5/13.  

Happy this one made it after our previous contract was taken last month.


----------



## MAKP2

MissPixieDreamer said:


> MissPixieDreamer---$151-$24491-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 255/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/10
> 
> So happy here!!! Our first contract!
> Today is my first day of vacation but we will just stay at home due to covid. This gives us hope that our next vacation we'll be going to our Disney home!! ❤
> 
> Thank you @pangyal for keeping this amazing thread! It helped me a lot during this period and to understand the resale process. I've seen it help many others with the anxiety and sometimes with the heartbreak. It's great coming back to share happiness.
> Lots of pixie dust to all who are still waiting!!


Congrats and welcome home.


----------



## MAKP2

KPeterso said:


> Confirmed it has been sent for rofr today! Now the wait. Interesting the email from the broker said 45 days for rofr. here’s hoping for less.
> 
> 
> Kpeterso---$115-$12305-100-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 36/21, 100/22- sent 5/10


I got mine waived at 23 days mark. My broker also said the same 30 - 45 days. They just don’t want to over promised anything since at the end it will be up to Disney. Good luck!


----------



## Michiel

goofyinohio said:


> goofyinohio---$120-$19945-150-SSR-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 4/24, passed 5/13
> 
> First time buying DVC after trying to convince my wife for 22 years.
> So excited!!!



Congrats!

Super happy to read an SSR contract getting through at 120 ánd one a few posts ago that got through because of the international seller, hopefully I will have the same!


----------



## Paul Stupin

kenyoncad said:


> Kenyoncad---$148-$27712-175-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 137/20, 134/21, 175/22- sent 4/23, Passed 5/13.
> 
> Happy this one made it after our previous contract was taken last month.


Congrats! I just had a 155 pointer pass for $155 today. It was my UY and the only one out there.


----------



## Paul Stupin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Or accept that they don't take everything and something will get thru.


True! But on hard to find UYs, like March, that don’t come up often, especially for my home resorts,  I’m not super inclined to eek out every last dime of savings, which over the course of the contract might not be considerable, if I think there’s more than a slim chance it will get taken, especially when a similar contract might not be available for months and months. I just don’t want to risk it, and spend weeks worrying about it!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Dena1972 said:


> Oh i get your point but the one im going for now is at $100pp OKW that was what is was listed at and I didn’t bother trying to negotiate it lower but I'm sure not going to pay more if thats what they listed it for. Thats like buying a car thats sticker is 26k and telling them you’ll give them 27 i just can't do that.





Dena1972 said:


> Oh i get your point but the one im going for now is at $100pp OKW that was what is was listed at and I didn’t bother trying to negotiate it lower but I'm sure not going to pay more if thats what they listed it for. Thats like buying a car thats sticker is 26k and telling them you’ll give them 27 i just can't do that.


i totally understand but not sure I agree.  Not an expert on OKW, but doesn’t that $100 pp put it right in the sweet spot for ROFR? But, then, as we all know, they can’t take everything. If it does get taken, are similar contract readily available out there?


----------



## Belle53

gfarb27 said:


> gfarb27---$105-$26900-230-AKV-Aug-0/19, 230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 4/21, passed 5/12


 

That is a great price! Congratulations. It is odd that AKV is passing ROFR for lower per point than SSR. AKV is considered much more desirable than SSR.


----------



## MAKP2

jeremyaed said:


> jeremyaed---$155-$26152-160-BLT-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 144/22, 160/23- sent 4/23, passed 5/12
> 
> First resale contract. I"m really happy  Thank you all for this site and this tread really usefull. See you in BLT then


Congrats...


----------



## MAKP2

goofyinohio said:


> goofyinohio---$120-$19945-150-SSR-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 4/24, passed 5/13
> 
> First time buying DVC after trying to convince my wife for 22 years.
> So excited!!!


Congrats and welcome home. I just signed my closing docs for SSR a few days ago and still waiting for the seller portion.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Belle53 said:


> That is a great price! Congratulations. It is odd that AKV is passing ROFR for lower per point than SSR. AKV is considered much more desirable than SSR.


I think they’re both great, and very different.


----------



## goofyinohio

Michiel said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Super happy to read an SSR contract getting through at 120 ánd one a few posts ago that got through because of the international seller, hopefully I will have the same!




Really hope you make it through.   I saw they took a couple from you but hopefully this one passes!


----------



## goofyinohio

MAKP2 said:


> Congrats and welcome home. I just signed my closing docs for SSR a few days ago and still waiting for the seller portion.


Very exciting.   Hope they return their documents for you soon!


----------



## bvfbb

bvfbb---$160-$41009-250-BLT-Feb-0/20, 390/21, 250/22- sent 4/25, passed 5/12

Very excited to have passed ROFR--we're on our way as a first-time DVC owner!  Now I'm hoping to find some BLT DVC merch that I can give as a small gift to my wife to surprise her when we're at WDW in 10 days.  She obviously knows about the offer, but we did not expect to hear about ROFR until we were on vacation.  Hoping they have some BLT stuff at the Contemporary since we're celebrating our anniversary at the California Grill!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Paul Stupin said:


> True! But on hard to find UYs, like March, that don’t come up often, especially for my home resorts,  I’m not super inclined to eek out every last dime of savings, which over the course of the contract might not be considerable, if I think there’s more than a slim chance it will get taken, especially when a similar contract might not be available for months and months. I just don’t want to risk it, and spend weeks worrying about it!



Yes, we've gone thru it before where it always will depend on what your goals are in your resale purchase.  The main point remains that you will never know what will pass so those that do get a lower priced agreement aren't necessarily going to get ROFR'd.  And it means if you pay higher in order to pass ROFR you're possibly paying more than necessary.     And that's the way DVC likes it.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

bvfbb said:


> bvfbb---$160-$41009-250-BLT-Feb-0/20, 390/21, 250/22- sent 4/25, passed 5/12
> 
> Very excited to have passed ROFR--we're on our way as a first-time DVC owner!  Now I'm hoping to find some BLT DVC merch that I can give as a small gift to my wife to surprise her when we're at WDW in 10 days.  She obviously knows about the offer, but we did not expect to hear about ROFR until we were on vacation.  Hoping they have some BLT stuff at the Contemporary since we're celebrating our anniversary at the California Grill!


Congratulations! BLT is one of the best in my opinion, next to Grand Cal. Happy anniversary. What a fantastic present!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

bvfbb said:


> bvfbb---$160-$41009-250-BLT-Feb-0/20, 390/21, 250/22- sent 4/25, passed 5/12
> 
> Very excited to have passed ROFR--we're on our way as a first-time DVC owner!  Now I'm hoping to find some BLT DVC merch that I can give as a small gift to my wife to surprise her when we're at WDW in 10 days.  She obviously knows about the offer, but we did not expect to hear about ROFR until we were on vacation.  Hoping they have some BLT stuff at the Contemporary since we're celebrating our anniversary at the California Grill!


Welcome home, neighbor. Unfortunately, there is very little BLT merch. On shopDisney, there was a t-shirt and tote bag. At the store in the Contemporary, there is a good amount of DVC merch, but I can't recall anything for BLT specifically. We need more love shown to our home resort.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Flynn's Gal said:


> Welcome home, neighbor. Unfortunately, there is very little BLT merch. On shopDisney, there was a t-shirt and tote bag. At the store in the Contemporary, there is a good amount of DVC merch, but I can't recall anything for BLT specifically. We need more love shown to our home resort.


I think any merchandise from the Magic Kingdom should be considered BLT merch, just sayin’


----------



## mlittig

Flynn's Gal said:


> Welcome home, neighbor. Unfortunately, there is very little BLT merch. On shopDisney, there was a t-shirt and tote bag. At the store in the Contemporary, there is a good amount of DVC merch, but I can't recall anything for BLT specifically. We need more love shown to our home resort.



I couldn't even find a BLT magnet when I stayed there in December


----------



## DisneyMom_3

bvfbb said:


> bvfbb---$160-$41009-250-BLT-Feb-0/20, 390/21, 250/22- sent 4/25, passed 5/12
> 
> Very excited to have passed ROFR--we're on our way as a first-time DVC owner!  Now I'm hoping to find some BLT DVC merch that I can give as a small gift to my wife to surprise her when we're at WDW in 10 days.  She obviously knows about the offer, but we did not expect to hear about ROFR until we were on vacation.  Hoping they have some BLT stuff at the Contemporary since we're celebrating our anniversary at the California Grill!


So, not BLT, but Pandora (jewelry) has a DVC charm. They also have a key with a castle charm (I bought it to celebrate my DVC purchase.) Congrats!!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Paul Stupin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, we've gone thru it before where it always will depend on what your goals are in your resale purchase.  The main point remains that you will never know what will pass so those that do get a lower priced agreement aren't necessarily going to get ROFR'd.  And it means if you pay higher in order to pass ROFR you're possibly paying more than necessary.     And that's the way DVC likes it.


Yes, of course no one knows for sure if their contract will get taken or not, but DVC Resale Market’s monthly ROFR report does give you an indication of which resorts are being targeted, and the price range of the taken contracts. The process isn’t a complete mystery. If your purchase price falls within that range, your contract is at risk. If it doesn’t fall within that range, the odds are greater it will pass.


----------



## bvfbb

DisneyMom_3 said:


> So, not BLT, but Pandora (jewelry) has a DVC charm. They also have a key with a castle charm (I bought it to celebrate my DVC purchase.) Congrats!!  Happy Anniversary!


DisneyMom, what a brilliant idea!  I was able to find the DVC charm along with two others that celebrate our first visit as a couple, our vacations as a family, and now our new home at BLT.  They should get here with time to spare and will be easy for me to pack and carry to dinner too.  I cannot thank you enough for the wonderful suggestion!!


----------



## Dena1972

Paul Stupin said:


> i totally understand but not sure I agree.  Not an expert on OKW, but doesn’t that $100 pp put it right in the sweet spot for ROFR? But, then, as we all know, they can’t take everything. If it does get taken, are similar contract readily available out there?


You are correct thats the sweet spot or a little below but that 2042 expiration is a problem for me at anything much more than that. I might go for something else if it doesn’t make through ROFR but i REALLY like OKW


----------



## DisneyMom_3

bvfbb said:


> DisneyMom, what a brilliant idea!  I was able to find the DVC charm along with two others that celebrate our first visit as a couple, our vacations as a family, and now our new home at BLT.  They should get here with time to spare and will be easy for me to pack and carry to dinner too.  I cannot thank you enough for the wonderful suggestion!!


Glad I could help! I’m sure she will love it!! Sounds like you have a perfect Anniversary planned!


----------



## Hiddenmickey75

This was the original:
Hiddenmickey75---$170-$18390-100-PVB-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/4 

Just wanted to update this contract as the resale company was not very forthcoming about information and when I followed up and got another agent they told me this was not to sent to Disney until 5/10 instead of the 5/4 like I was first told. Anyway, not very happy and definitely would not use them again in the future but here is the correct revised info:

  Hiddenmickey75---$170-$18390-100-PVB-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/10


----------



## pepr1800

pepr1800---$160-$17387-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/14

Just got the great news as I wake up at Disney’s Boardwalk using points for the first time as a new DVC member! I bought my first two contracts in February and this will be my third and last (gotta stop the addiction)…. Lol!


----------



## DISJeff74

DISJeff74---$183-$10615-55-PVB-Apr-45/21, 55/22, 55/23- sent 5/14


----------



## Red Dog Run

bvfbb said:


> bvfbb---$160-$41009-250-BLT-Feb-0/20, 390/21, 250/22- sent 4/25, passed 5/12
> 
> Very excited to have passed ROFR--we're on our way as a first-time DVC owner!  Now I'm hoping to find some BLT DVC merch that I can give as a small gift to my wife to surprise her when we're at WDW in 10 days.  She obviously knows about the offer, but we did not expect to hear about ROFR until we were on vacation.  Hoping they have some BLT stuff at the Contemporary since we're celebrating our anniversary at the California Grill!


I am so glad you passed.  I have a contract at 161 for 100 pts.  Hoping for success.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Hiddenmickey75 said:


> This was the original:
> Hiddenmickey75---$170-$18390-100-PVB-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/4
> 
> Just wanted to update this contract as the resale company was not very forthcoming about information and when I followed up and got another agent they told me this was not to sent to Disney until 5/10 instead of the 5/4 like I was first told. Anyway, not very happy and definitely would not use them again in the future but here is the correct revised info:
> 
> Hiddenmickey75---$170-$18390-100-PVB-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/10


Can you share which agency?  I think several of us are interested.


----------



## Buzzsgramma

PearlyJoy said:


> I had offered on an AKV stripped contract today listed at $124 for April. I heard it went into a bidding war and finally the seller accepted an offer at $9 higher than listed.  Needless to say, I passed on it when I heard its going into a bidding war.
> 
> What's going on with AKV


AKL is awesome....animals,best restaurants and best for a stay cation... so many activites for kids too..


----------



## emlu218

I entered my information in the string, but it is not listed, so I will repost:

OKW, 50 point contract, 0/2020; 100/2021; 50/2022 June use year $124 pp
sent 4/24, passed 5/12


----------



## Paul Stupin

Dena1972 said:


> You are correct thats the sweet spot or a little below but that 2042 expiration is a problem for me at anything much more than that. I might go for something else if it doesn’t make through ROFR but i REALLY like OKW


Totally understood. Good luck!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pepr1800 said:


> pepr1800---$160-$17387-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/14
> 
> Just got the great news as I wake up at Disney’s Boardwalk using points for the first time as a new DVC member! I bought my first two contracts in February and this will be my third and last (gotta stop the addiction)…. Lol!


I bought 4 contracts in March. I understand this addiction.


----------



## Paul Stupin

pepr1800 said:


> pepr1800---$160-$17387-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/14
> 
> Just got the great news as I wake up at Disney’s Boardwalk using points for the first time as a new DVC member! I bought my first two contracts in February and this will be my third and last (gotta stop the addiction)…. Lol!


Congrats!!  Great contract!


----------



## Hopfather28

emlu218 said:


> I entered my information in the string, but it is not listed, so I will repost:
> 
> OKW, 50 point contract, 0/2020; 100/2021; 50/2022 June use year $124 pp
> sent 4/24, passed 5/12


That's because you didn't use the format link on the first page.


----------



## Hiddenmickey75

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Can you share which agency?  I think several of us are interested.


I hope I'm allowed to? It is Vacatia.

I've used 2 others before them and both were very good. This is my least favorite so far for multiple reasons.


----------



## ScubaCat

emlu218 said:


> I entered my information in the string, but it is not listed, so I will repost:
> 
> OKW, 50 point contract, 0/2020; 100/2021; 50/2022 June use year $124 pp
> sent 4/24, passed 5/12



Please click the link in post #1 and put in the info.  Then, just copy and paste the formatted text in the yellow box at the end into your post here.  THEN, it gets added to the list by our dear leader @pangyal

And congrats on the contract!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Can we coin a word for when your documents make it to the title agency for Friday and the seller's do not thereby delaying the begining of the countdown for account creation which now exceeds the ROFR waiting period?
I'm still not getting why FedEx 2 day on a Tuesday (made pickup) doesn't get to the destination until Friday but that's another story.


----------



## SherylLC

SherylLC---$172-$29234-160-VGF-Jun-0/20, 135/21, 160/22- sent 4/21, passed 5/10


----------



## PrincessPam1665

PrincessPam1665---$146-$30785-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 120/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 5/14 

Let's try a third one, but at CCV this time! 
After 2 BWV taken by ROFR, we decided ton try another resort. We were not willing to pay that much for a 2042 contract. 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## MAKP2

MAKP2---$158.5-$8450-50-BLT-Mar-0/20, 18/21, 50/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 5/14

The addiction is real I just closed on my SSR 110 points today and I just add another one. Now I am waiting for my new membership number within 2 - 3 weeks and my BLT within 3 - 4 weeks.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

MAKP2 said:


> MAKP2---$158.5-$8450-50-BLT-Mar-0/20, 18/21, 50/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 5/14
> 
> The addiction is real I just closed on my SSR 110 points today and I just add another one. Now I am waiting for my new membership number within 2 - 3 weeks and my BLT within 3 - 4 weeks.



Great price on a small contract!


----------



## MAKP2

achinforsomebacon said:


> Great price on a small contract!


I was so ecstatic when the seller accepted my offered.


----------



## The Jackal

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Can we coin a word for when your documents make it to the title agency for Friday and the seller's do not thereby delaying the begining of the countdown for account creation which now exceeds the ROFR waiting period?
> I'm still not getting why FedEx 2 day on a Tuesday (made pickup) doesn't get to the destination until Friday but that's another story.


Fed Ex is not guaranteeing overnight and 2nd day deliveries. They will gladly take your money, but you will not get the service you paid for. We usually get time sensitive material shipped overnight, they will not guarantee it, so plans have changed.


----------



## Paul Stupin

The Jackal said:


> Fed Ex is not guaranteeing and deliveries. They will gladly take your money, but you will not get the service you paid for. We usually get time sensitive material shipped overnight, they will not guarantee it, so plans have changed.


Aside from Aulani, which requires buyers to get their docs notarized, most title companies are now using DocuSign and request that the funds be wired. So everything gets delivered instantaneously. Mason Title just asked me what option I wanted, DocuSign or documents I print and then send back. I always pick DocuSign.


----------



## Samita

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Can we coin a word for when your documents make it to the title agency for Friday and the seller's do not thereby delaying the begining of the countdown for account creation which now exceeds the ROFR waiting period?
> I'm still not getting why FedEx 2 day on a Tuesday (made pickup) doesn't get to the destination until Friday but that's another story.





Paul Stupin said:


> Aside from Aulani, which requires buyers to get their docs notarized, most title companies are now using DocuSign and request that the funds be wired. So everything gets delivered instantaneously. Mason Title just asked me what option I wanted, DocuSign or documents I print and then send back. I always pick DocuSign.



Tittle Company just sent me a document to sign for confirming my info and to choose if I wanted to receive closing documents by mail or email. I chose e-mail. The resale process is slow as it is so I want to accelerate the steps that may be in my control.


----------



## MAKP2

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Can we coin a word for when your documents make it to the title agency for Friday and the seller's do not thereby delaying the begining of the countdown for account creation which now exceeds the ROFR waiting period?
> I'm still not getting why FedEx 2 day on a Tuesday (made pickup) doesn't get to the destination until Friday but that's another story.


Two weeks ago I used USPS first class sent on Friday and arrived on Monday. FedEx and UPS quoted me it would arrived on Tuesday for the two days service.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

MAKP2 said:


> Two weeks ago I used USPS first class sent on Friday and arrived on Monday. FedEx and UPS quoted me it would arrived on Tuesday for the two days service.


I did USPS priority - RI to GA.  It took over two weeks via AZ.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Samita said:


> Tittle Company just sent me a document to sign for confirming my info and to choose if I wanted to receive closing documents by mail or email. I chose e-mail. The resale process is slow as it is so I want to accelerate the steps that may be in my control.


Yes, but they have to be notarized and ink signed for return.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> Aside from Aulani, which requires buyers to get their docs notarized, most title companies are now using DocuSign and request that the funds be wired. So everything gets delivered instantaneously. Mason Title just asked me what option I wanted, DocuSign or documents I print and then send back. I always pick DocuSign.


I did pick DocuSign but now it has to be notarized at the end.


----------



## MAKP2

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Yes, but they have to be notarized and ink signed for return.


Ouch I guessed I considered myself lucky for the last few times I used them.


----------



## David.D

David.D---$245-$68807-270-VGC-Jun-0/20, 540/21, 270/22- sent 4/25, passed 5/14


----------



## jenhelgren

Sorry-for the random question post-but I know this is the best place to get an answer!

Is AUL still free from ROFR grab backs in 2021? I had an AUL contract that fell through last year and have been distracted elsewhere since so I have not been actively shopping or researching the DVC market. The seller is now ready to sell again and I feel unprepared. 
I read a few posts up that AUL always requires notarization-is that correct? Any recommendations for the most efficient price effective company to use for a small AUL contract? I would prefer as much as possible to be esign and remote.

Thanks for any and all advice-I am excited about being able to grab the contract but also conflicted on my lack of recent knowledge!


----------



## TroJo

jenhelgren said:


> I read a few posts up that AUL always requires notarization-is that correct?


I believe the answer to this is always yes. The state of Hawaii requires a notary on the deed, but there may be some exceptions to this.


----------



## Paul Stupin

jenhelgren said:


> Sorry-for the random question post-but I know this is the best place to get an answer!
> 
> Is AUL still free from ROFR grab backs in 2021? I had an AUL contract that fell through last year and have been distracted elsewhere since so I have not been actively shopping or researching the DVC market. The seller is now ready to sell again and I feel unprepared.
> I read a few posts up that AUL always requires notarization-is that correct? Any recommendations for the most efficient price effective company to use for a small AUL contract? I would prefer as much as possible to be esign and remote.
> 
> Thanks for any and all advice-I am excited about being able to grab the contract but also conflicted on my lack of recent knowledge!


Yep, no buy backs with Aulani. Not sure how it is if you live in Hawaii (which you probably don’t anyway!), but at least for everyone out of state am pretty sure notorization is required. All of my Aulani contracts have been handled by First American Title Co. in Hawaii. Alot of resale brokers use them for Aulani, so they’re familiar with the DVC purchase process, and for me they’ve done a great job.


----------



## jenhelgren

Paul Stupin said:


> Yep, no buy backs with Aulani. Not sure how it is if you live in Hawaii (which you probably don’t anyway!), but at least for everyone out of state am pretty sure notorization is required. All of my Aulani contracts have been handled by First American Title Co. in Hawaii. Alot of resale brokers use them for Aulani, so they’re familiar with the DVC purchase process, and for me they’ve done a great job.


Thanks for the help! Again, I have been out of the game for awhile but I though I remembered First American being high priced and slower back when I was keeping up. I'm wondering if AUL is an exception to that rule. The seller is allowing me to chose the closing company which is great but I don't know who to work with! Does anyone accept credit card as payment? This will be a very small contract so very possible to put it on my card and not have to pay wiring fees etc.


----------



## MAKP2

jenhelgren said:


> Sorry-for the random question post-but I know this is the best place to get an answer!
> 
> Is AUL still free from ROFR grab backs in 2021? I had an AUL contract that fell through last year and have been distracted elsewhere since so I have not been actively shopping or researching the DVC market. The seller is now ready to sell again and I feel unprepared.
> I read a few posts up that AUL always requires notarization-is that correct? Any recommendations for the most efficient price effective company to use for a small AUL contract? I would prefer as much as possible to be esign and remote.
> 
> Thanks for any and all advice-I am excited about being able to grab the contract but also conflicted on my lack of recent knowledge!





jenhelgren said:


> Thanks for the help! Again, I have been out of the game for awhile but I though I remembered First American being high priced and slower back when I was keeping up. I'm wondering if AUL is an exception to that rule. The seller is allowing me to chose the closing company which is great but I don't know who to work with! Does anyone accept credit card as payment? This will be a very small contract so very possible to put it on my card and not have to pay wiring fees etc.


I just recently use Mason title and they are able to use a credit card up to 5K. Call them if the are able to assist with Aulani contract.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I did the best I could...my DisBoards pages suddenly look like they've been trapped in the Death Star Garbage Masher. If you guys see anything weird, please let me know!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I did the best I could...my DisBoards pages suddenly look like they've been trapped in the Death Star Garbage Masher. If you guys see anything weird, please let me know!



lol - somebody on the VWL Groupies thread reported the same thing this morning.  I've had it happen before but it's been months and I haven't had that issue today.


----------



## Paul Stupin

MAKP2 said:


> I just recently use Mason title and they are able to use a credit card up to 5K. Call them if the are able to assist with Aulani contract.


Did you use Mason Title for Aulani? I don't believe an Orlando based title company can do Aulani, but maybe I'm wrong. Also, did they accept the 5K for final payment? Usually they'll let you use credit card for initial payment but insist on funds either being wired or cashiers check for closing.


----------



## MAKP2

Paul Stupin said:


> Did you use Mason Title for Aulani? I don't believe an Orlando based title company can do Aulani, but maybe I'm wrong. Also, did they accept the 5K for final payment? Usually they'll let you use credit card for initial payment but insist on funds either being wired or cashiers check for closing.


I used them for my BLT. Call them and check if they can help you out with Aul and the card payment.


----------



## Ginamarie

For aulani, you’re going to need a title company licensed in Hawaii. Mason is in FL and I don’t think they are licensed in Hawaii.
AUL prices have gone up a LOT in the last couple of months. If you can get that contract at older pricing- snag it!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I did the best I could...my DisBoards pages suddenly look like they've been trapped in the Death Star Garbage Masher. If you guys see anything weird, please let me know!



Is it getting super narrow? I had that problem a while ago and I believe it was related to the formatting of a banner or sidebar ad. 

Thanks for all the work you do on these threads!


----------



## Sunnyore

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Is it getting super narrow? I had that problem a while ago and I believe it was related to the formatting of a banner or sidebar ad.
> 
> Thanks for all the work you do on these threads!


Agree it’s some stupid ad that resizes the comments and therefore makes this forum difficult to use. Luckily not an issue on a phone yet.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

AFter Pangyal's work, you can see how few sales are happening!  ROFRs should be coming very quickly.


----------



## jenhelgren

Ginamarie said:


> For aulani, you’re going to need a title company licensed in Hawaii. Mason is in FL and I don’t think they are licensed in Hawaii.
> AUL prices have gone up a LOT in the last couple of months. If you can get that contract at older pricing- snag it!


Do you have any suggestions other than First American which was mentioned earlier? What is the average small Aulani contract selling for now? This contract fell through in September 2020 and I have not once logged into the boards or checked on pricing so I feel like I have a lot of catching up


----------



## Ginamarie

jenhelgren said:


> Do you have any suggestions other than First American which was mentioned earlier? What is the average small Aulani contract selling for now? This contract fell through in September 2020 and I have not once logged into the boards or checked on pricing so I feel like I have a lot of catching up


I'm no help with the title company.  We haven't bought AUL points (yet).  Last year, AUL listings were mostly at or below $100/point, with the small listings going up to maybe $110-$115.  The listings now are $120+, with small contracts still at a premium.  Now that may not be what people are actually paying- just what they're being listed at.


----------



## Red Dog Run

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I did the best I could...my DisBoards pages suddenly look like they've been trapped in the Death Star Garbage Masher. If you guys see anything weird, please let me know!


Mine, too, since my computer updated.  I click refresh and it goes back to normal.  At least the "cookies" page is gone.  It used to tell me every click to accept cookies.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Seeing more March UY out there for this hard to get month.


----------



## Rayspooh

Rayspooh---$105-$28286-250-SSR-Jun-0/20, 202/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 5/13 

This is our first contract and we are excited, and thrilled, and worried, and scared, and just feeling all the feels!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Am I the only one a little bored with weekends because nothing can happen with my resales?


----------



## princesscinderella

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Am I the only one a little bored with weekends because nothing can happen with my resales?


I hear you I reached out to the title company on Friday to find out if my sellers of BLT had signed their docs yet but they are still trying to get a notary due to being international.  I was bummed I didn’t hear back on my AKV contract in ROFR as people who submitted later were already hearing back and got told the sellers forgot they had put it in a trust and they had to send a document back to Disney because of this so that’s why it’s taking longer.  . I just want to hear everything is moving along this upcoming week!


----------



## momtwoboys

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Am I the only one a little bored with weekends because nothing can happen with my resales?


yes!!! waiting on our closing docs for the contracf we are selling and waiting to hear on ROFR for the one we are buying!!


----------



## DisneyFanatics6

Disneyfanatics6---$144 - $28,800 - 200 - PVB - AUG - 0/20, 0/21, 189/22 sent 4/9, passed 5/7

After our first contract was taken we are super excited to give our family many more memories at our favorite place!!!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

jenhelgren said:


> Do you have any suggestions other than First American which was mentioned earlier? What is the average small Aulani contract selling for now? This contract fell through in September 2020 and I have not once logged into the boards or checked on pricing so I feel like I have a lot of catching up


I'm in the process of buying an Aulani contract, title company is First Reliable Transfers. They are located in FL.


----------



## ScubaCat

DisneyFanatics6 said:


> Disneyfanatics6---$144 - $28,800 - 200 - PVB - AUG - 0/20, 0/21, 189/22 sent 4/9, passed 5/7
> 
> After our first contract was taken we are super excited to give our family many more memories at our favorite place!!!


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list?


----------



## Red Dog Run

Sunnyore said:


> Agree it’s some stupid ad that resizes the comments and therefore makes this forum difficult to use. Luckily not an issue on a phone yet.


Super narrow- yep.


----------



## DisneyFanatics6

Disneyfanatics6---$144-$29450-200-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 189/22- sent 4/9, passed 5/7

Updated format...


----------



## agirlcallededdy

ILoveMyDVC said:


> AFter Pangyal's work, you can see how few sales are happening!  ROFRs should be coming very quickly.


  Seller here. Our SSR contract was sent on 4/7. Still waiting. Seems like they are slow rolling SSR.


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor---$80-$16640-200-HH-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 5/17 

Ok, here we go!


----------



## TroJo

Another slow ROFR day. How disappointing. I’m ready for people to share good news.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Am I the only one a little bored with weekends because nothing can happen with my resales?



100% agree. 
Now that Disney to creeping closer to my date I even not to check my email on the weekends bc I know there is probably no news


----------



## ICEMAN3205

iceman3205---$117-$22692-180-AKV-Mar-0/20, 140/21, 180/22, 180/23- sent 4/28, passed 5/17

Woohoo!  My first contract.  I guess the upside to limited inventory, took less than 3 weeks for ROFR.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

huskerfanatic7---$167.5-$18082-100-BLT-Jun- 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/28, passed 5/17

Woo hooo!


----------



## rkrose1

ICEMAN3205 said:


> iceman3205---$117-$22692-180-AKV-Mar-0/20, 140/21, 180/22, 180/23- sent 4/28, passed 5/17
> 
> Woohoo!  My first contract.  I guess the upside to limited inventory, took less than 3 weeks for ROFR.


Congratulations!  How exciting!!


----------



## princesscinderella

So happy to hear some news come through today!! Congratulations to all who passed!!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Lorilais_mommie said:


> 100% agree.
> Now that Disney to creeping closer to my date I even not to check my email on the weekends bc I know there is probably no news
> [/Among other things, I am still waiting for my ex-husband's docs to arrive in Georgia. It will be a week tomorrow.  GA and USPS seem to have a problem since the election.  I wish I could have sent via FedEx.


.


----------



## TroJo

huskerfanatic7 said:


> huskerfanatic7---$167.5-$18082-100-BLT-Jun- 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/28, passed 5/17
> 
> Woo hooo!


Ooooh, my BLT @ $164 was submitted just a few days after. Getting close. I’m not anxious at all.  Congratulations!


----------



## Dis87ney

Congrats to everyone that passed today! The wait for mine (since April 23rd) is becoming harder and harder as I see these April 28th ones go through


----------



## Jsanta26

Oooohh thats when I submitted mine!!! 


ICEMAN3205 said:


> iceman3205---$117-$22692-180-AKV-Mar-0/20, 140/21, 180/22, 180/23- sent 4/28, passed 5/17
> 
> Woohoo!  My first contract.  I guess the upside to limited inventory, took less than 3 weeks for ROFR.
> [/QU


----------



## DerekDeBoer

"Hoo-hoo! Big summer blowout!" - Oaken ("Frozen")

Congrats to the following 53 awesome families that passed ROFR in the last few days with the DVC Resale Market!  As always, THANK YOU to everyone for another incredible week of making magic - stay safe & magical everyone!

PETERSEN
HUCKABY
MARTINSON
MCNABB
FERNANDEZ
ROBINSON
CLARKE
YOUNG
NUMATA
VOKEY
PIESKO
CHUNG
HOLLANDER
HUNTER
SMITH
PARKER
SPAZIANI
MARX
SALVINI
CICERO
BRONSON
BALOG
ISACSON
RYAN
GUILFOIL
NOWAK
DURHAM
SCHULER
DEPUE
FLAHERTY
LOGAR
PFOTENHAUER
OLIVER
PEREZ
KISTLER
FERGUSON
WEBER
MCCURDY
GRANT
GREENE
BROUWERS
CLARK
GERSTNER
ANDERSON
CREWS
RINOW
WATTS
CRITES
CONKLIN
LOGAR
LOGAN
MASON
BELYO


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

A nothing day.
Title company 1 hasn't recevied quit claim from ex (day 6)​Waiting on closing docs for 520 contract​Waiting for seller to return docs for 150 pts.​Waiting for ROFR on two contracts sent 4/30​​It's going to be a long week


----------



## MAKP2

huskerfanatic7 said:


> huskerfanatic7---$167.5-$18082-100-BLT-Jun- 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/28, passed 5/17
> 
> Woo hooo!


Congrats.


----------



## gfarb27

gfarb27---$106-$19156-160-AKV-Jun-0/20, 176/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/18 

gfarb27---$104-$24620-230-OKW-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 460/21, 230/22-No Dues Reimbursemen- sent 5/17


----------



## agirlcallededdy

We are selling - here's our update to the extent that it helps anyone buying or watching:



agirlcallededdy---$110-$25552-220-SSR-Feb-27/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/8, taken 5/18

Disney is reimbursing 2021 dues paid in full.


----------



## ICEMAN3205

gfarb27 said:


> gfarb27---$106-$19156-160-AKV-Jun-0/20, 176/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/18
> 
> gfarb27---$104-$24620-230-OKW-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 460/21, 230/22-No Dues Reimbursemen- sent 5/17



$106 for AKV is a great deal.  I couldn’t even find anyone last month to take SSR for less than $110.  Maybe you can help me  negotiate my next car purchase.  Fingers crossed for ROFR.


----------



## ScubaCat

agirlcallededdy said:


> We are selling - here's our update to the extent that it helps anyone buying or watching:
> 
> $110 -$25552-220-SSR-Feb- 27/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 4/8 taken 5/17
> Disney is reimbursing 2021 dues paid in full.



Could you please format that with the link in post #1 for the list?  Every contract we can log is helpful!

Also, as a seller, ROFR is good because you'll get the check right away


----------



## jenhelgren

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> I'm in the process of buying an Aulani contract, title company is First Reliable Transfers. They are located in FL.


Would you recommend First Reliable Transfers? They are the first company I have seen besides First American for Hawaii contracts mentioned on the boards! 
I was told my a Title Company today that Hawaii contracts no longer require notarization so the entire transaction can now be remote. Is this a very recent change?


----------



## jbreen2010

jenhelgren said:


> Would you recommend First Reliable Transfers? They are the first company I have seen besides First American for Hawaii contracts mentioned on the boards!
> I was told my a Title Company today that Hawaii contracts no longer require notarization so the entire transaction can now be remote. Is this a very recent change?




We worked with Timeshare Title, Inc. to buy an Aulani contract a few months ago.  They're based out of Pennsylvania.
They were EXCEPTIONAL.  They handled the withholding & have an online "status" checker so you can see all of the dates of when milestones were hit (paperwork sent, received, ROFR passed, etc.)
And not sure what's "required", but I do know the sellers we bought from had their paperwork notarized.
Highly recommend.


----------



## TroJo

jenhelgren said:


> Would you recommend First Reliable Transfers? They are the first company I have seen besides First American for Hawaii contracts mentioned on the boards!
> I was told my a Title Company today that Hawaii contracts no longer require notarization so the entire transaction can now be remote. Is this a very recent change?


I bought direct from Disney and as you know they use First American Title. I just signed my deed this past Saturday and I was able to do it remotely, however it still required a notary. To do this Disney setup a remote notary service via the notarize app I downloaded on an iPad.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

FINALLY!  First contract for 150 points OKW extended CLOSED!  Now the 2-4 weeks plus the 14 day Disney wait for account creation and point transfer commences.  

The title company for my quit claim informed me today that my ex only signed one of the  deed documents- my fault as I only sent one.  Sadly, he cannot open a file and print so I have to print it, and mail it to him and then he has to get it notarized. I ended up doind everything FedEX Red.  I used up all the saving from using one title over another by incurring $120 in overnight fees and I still cannot guarantee when he will sign the second doc.  I lost 2.5 weeks using USPS priority the first time on my docs.


----------



## Theta

gfarb27 said:


> gfarb27---$106-$19156-160-AKV-Jun-0/20, 176/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/18
> 
> gfarb27---$104-$24620-230-OKW-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 460/21, 230/22-No Dues Reimbursemen- sent 5/17




Oooh, I see you are back at it!  Do you have a new point goal?


----------



## Divaofdisney

ILoveMyDVC said:


> FINALLY!  First contract for 150 points OKW extended CLOSED!  Now the 2-4 weeks plus the 14 day Disney wait for account creation and point transfer commences.
> 
> The title company for my quit claim informed me today that my ex only signed one of the  deed documents- my fault as I only sent one.  Sadly, he cannot open a file and print so I have to print it, and mail it to him and then he has to get it notarized. I ended up doind everything FedEX Red.  I used up all the saving from using one title over another by incurring $120 in overnight fees and I still cannot guarantee when he will sign the second doc.  I lost 2.5 weeks using USPS priority the first time on my docs.



My goodness you will surely need a loooonnnngg vacation once all these contracts are done!! But you will have an awesome one that's for sure.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

ILoveMyDVC said:


> .


 
Thanks for the heads up.. if we make it passed rofr I’ll pay the extra to over night them.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Dis87ney said:


> Congrats to everyone that passed today! The wait for mine (since April 23rd) is becoming harder and harder as I see these April 28th ones go through


Sending extra pixie dust


----------



## macman123

macman123---$186.50-$39250-200-VGF-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/28, passed 5/18
macman123---$186.50-$19250-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/28, passed 5/18


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Divaofdisney said:


> My goodness you will surely need a loooonnnngg vacation once all these contracts are done!! But you will have an awesome one that's for sure.


That's the problem!  I already have a long vacation booked in July and I borrowed thinking I would have the points yet I invited friend to a trip next May.  Hoping to get the GV in May but the 11th month window may open before I have enough points to walk the reservation decepending on how long Disney takes.  In the end, I will have a GLUT of 2021 points.  Also, I need the ex's name off - as it is, because my current DH is going on _some _of the contracts and some have different use years, I am going to have seventy million different logins (as I understand it).  If LT transfers hadn't taken WEEKS to prepare the quit claim, I could have avoided some of the headaches.


----------



## benedib99

benedib99---$110-$18350-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 5/18


----------



## benedib99

benedib99---$145-$27602-175-CCV@WL-Dec-350/20, 175/21, 175/22-no 19/20 maint fees- sent 4/30, passed 5/18


----------



## jenhelgren

jbreen2010 said:


> We worked with Timeshare Title, Inc. to buy an Aulani contract a few months ago.  They're based out of Pennsylvania.
> They were EXCEPTIONAL.  They handled the withholding & have an online "status" checker so you can see all of the dates of when milestones were hit (paperwork sent, received, ROFR passed, etc.)
> And not sure what's "required", but I do know the sellers we bought from had their paperwork notarized.
> Highly recommend.


Thank you for that info!! Timeshare Title is who we tried the first time the deal fell through so the sellers broker was questioning my title company decision. I would like a smooth process round 2, and I am trying to squeeze in diligent research. 
Was Shari the agent you used with Timeshare Title? I was also told that Title insurance is not an option for Aulani but that a quick search is performed. Was that your experience also? I don't feel experienced enough to make all these decisions!


----------



## idisneyfan

idisneyfan---$110-$21334-175-BRV@WL-Apr-127/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 4/30, passed 5/18

Happy day!  My first contract!!!


----------



## Emmett2020

Emmett2020---$65-$11327-150-VB-Feb-0/20, 113/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/18


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I am going to have seventy million different logins (as I understand it). .



Not necessarily.  I'm on a small contract with a couple family members and was able to connect it to my existing login.   When you go under My DVC after logging into the website on the left of the drop down you'll see an option to Add New Membership Number.   That will add it (or them) to your current login.


----------



## jbreen2010

jenhelgren said:


> Thank you for that info!! Timeshare Title is who we tried the first time the deal fell through so the sellers broker was questioning my title company decision. I would like a smooth process round 2, and I am trying to squeeze in diligent research.
> Was Shari the agent you used with Timeshare Title? I was also told that Title insurance is not an option for Aulani but that a quick search is performed. Was that your experience also? I don't feel experienced enough to make all these decisions!



Yes! Was Shari! She was great for us. I don’t know what title insurance is required. With a timeshare I think as long as dues are paid and no mortgage on the contract, then you’re good. They do a quick title search...not sure if anyone else has had any issues...I have not & bought (2) different contracts via resale.


----------



## Paul Stupin

jenhelgren said:


> Thank you for that info!! Timeshare Title is who we tried the first time the deal fell through so the sellers broker was questioning my title company decision. I would like a smooth process round 2, and I am trying to squeeze in diligent research.
> Was Shari the agent you used with Timeshare Title? I was also told that Title insurance is not an option for Aulani but that a quick search is performed. Was that your experience also? I don't feel experienced enough to make all these decisions!


Because there are complexities and differences between Florida DVC contracts and those for Aulani, I would go through a company that has a ton of experience on Aulani in particular, one of the “usual suspects” used by many of the resale brokers we all know and love. Frankly, I’ve bought quite a few contracts, and I’ve never even heard of Timeshare Title, a company that apparently did not deliver for you the first time around.

I would bet that First American handles a huge percentage of Aulani contracts sold. Disney uses them. For me, they’re the safest choice. And I believe they‘re based in Hawaii. And on no contract have I ever felt that I‘ve had to research title insurance. If you’re doing it because you feel the need to second guess your title company, then you shouldn’t be using them.


----------



## benedib99

benedib99---$235-$49118-200-VGC-Aug-0/20, 400/21, 200/22-no 2020 maint fees- sent 4/30, passed 5/19


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$115-$20202-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 5/1, taken 5/19

I have not had luck buying resale in this crazy market.  Hopefully I hear good news for my AKV contract that’s taking longer to hear back because there was an error in the sellers name since they had later put it into a trust.  So far I’m 1 for 6 in ROFR with my BLT finally passing.


----------



## Paul Stupin

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$115-$20202-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 5/1, taken 5/19
> 
> I have not had luck buying resale in this crazy market.  Hopefully I hear good news for my AKV contract that’s taking longer to hear back because there was an error in the sellers name since they had later put it into a trust.  So far I’m 1 for 6 in ROFR with my BLT finally passing.


You can look up the highest point price taken by ROFR for every resort every month, to get an idea if your contracts are vulnerable.


----------



## princesscinderella

Paul Stupin said:


> You can look up the highest point price taken by ROFR for every resort every month, to get an idea if your contracts are vulnerable.


Unfortunately it with how fast prices have risen I it seems I’ve picked the wrong resorts to buy in when Disney decides to buy them up.  SSR had been very safe until recently.


----------



## Dis87ney

Dis87ney---$114-$24159-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 87/21, 200/22- sent 4/23 - Taken 5/19


----------



## benedib99

benedib99---$146-$43168-275-PVB-Aug-224/20, 275/21, 200/22- sent 5/19


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

benedib99 said:


> benedib99---$145-$27602-175-CCV@WL-Dec-350/20, 175/21, 175/22-no 19/20 maint fees- sent 4/30, passed 5/18


 Congrats 

This make me feel good about mine that was submitted a few days later... fingers crossed


----------



## Michiel

So yet another 2 SSR contracts taken... There's just so much interest in direct at this resort, it's very hard to get through ROFR at SSR at the moment.


----------



## Dis87ney

Michiel said:


> So yet another 2 SSR contracts taken... There's just so much interest in direct at this resort, it's very hard to get through ROFR at SSR at the moment.



It's kinda crazy, a few days after the contract was sent for ROFR things started accelerating with SSR and I knew in my gut it was going to get taken....I might as well just buy where I want to stay and pay 8-10$ more ppt now that SSR is going for 120+


----------



## Michiel

Dis87ney said:


> It's kinda crazy, a few days after the contract was sent for ROFR things started accelerating with SSR and I knew in my gut it was going to get taken....I might as well just buy where I want to stay and pay 8-10$ more ppt now that SSR is going for 120+



Yes, it's really crazy. I recently had 2 SSR contracts taken at 111$ per point, now have a new big one in at 120$ per point - but I want to stay at SSR (beautiful new rooms, affordable point charts and availability of rooms), so that's worth it for me. If this will pass tho, remains to be seen. Another contract on this thread recently got through at 120$ per point


----------



## DisneyKim41

Because I missed you guys...

Disneykim41---$155-$25152-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 297/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/19


----------



## VdoesDisney

Michiel said:


> Yes, it's really crazy. I recently had 2 SSR contracts taken at 111$ per point, now have a new big one in at 120$ per point - but I want to stay at SSR (beautiful new rooms, affordable point charts and availability of rooms), so that's worth it for me. If this will pass tho, remains to be seen. Another contract on this thread recently got through at 120$ per point


At some point they will have enough in inventory and hopefully they’ll start passing again, I see this as waves, I’m sure mine will be taken but perhaps in an another month they’ll relax their SSR ROFR


----------



## Ginamarie

Yes, I read somewhere else that someone had inquired this week about buying SSR direct, and DVC was out of SSR inventory.  So it makes sense that they're back to buying SSR contracts right now.  I think it's a really attractive purchase for people because DVC has it priced the lowest and was running incentives on top of that.  For anyone who wants that blue card, that's the most cost effective way to go.


----------



## benedib99

DisneyKim41 said:


> Because I missed you guys...
> 
> Disneykim41---$155-$25152-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 297/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/19


GREAT price on BLT!  Wishing you best of luck with ROFR!!!


----------



## Red Dog Run

Paul Stupin said:


> You can look up the highest point price taken by ROFR for every resort every month, to get an idea if your contracts are vulnerable.


That didn't take long.  SO sorry.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Ginamarie said:


> Yes, I read somewhere else that someone had inquired this week about buying SSR direct, and DVC was out of SSR inventory.  So it makes sense that they're back to buying SSR contracts right now.  I think it's a really attractive purchase for people because DVC has it priced the lowest and was running incentives on top of that.  For anyone who wants that blue card, that's the most cost effective way to go.



Very good point made..
I didnt even think about those looking for a blue card...
we jumped back in to add on points after our wonderful stay at SSR but CCV had a better contract for us in the UY we wanted..

We figure it’s going to be easier to get a room at 7mo at SSR vs CCV just based size of the resorts. Not to mention the extra years owning CCV..

Now I’m wondering if people will jump on SSR and buy  to get their blue card. And others looking at resale will buy else where and end up raising the other resorts price per point on the resale


----------



## Red Dog Run

ROFR from 5/1 is the latest I have seen.  I keep checking for 5/3.  Last contract took months since it was right after Disney booted back up.  These dates seem to be rolling so much faster.   I'm waiting on a "taken" since I would like the contract. 161 for BLT would have been outrageous in other times.  Today?  Who knows.


----------



## Jlcjunior88

Hello Everyone! Currently in the process of purchasing a 300 pt Aulani contract for $80/pt. Is this a good deal? How does it compare to historical prices for contracts this size? At initial glance of ROFR threads, it appears pretty good.


----------



## PrincessPam1665

Jlcjunior88 said:


> Hello Everyone! Currently in the process of purchasing a 300 pt Aulani contract for $80/pt. Is this a good deal? How does it compare to historical prices for contracts this size? At initial glance of ROFR threads, it appears pretty good.


 80$/pt right now seems a very good deal! Prices are so high since few months


----------



## Michiel

Ginamarie said:


> Yes, I read somewhere else that someone had inquired this week about buying SSR direct, and DVC was out of SSR inventory.  So it makes sense that they're back to buying SSR contracts right now.  I think it's a really attractive purchase for people because DVC has it priced the lowest and was running incentives on top of that.  For anyone who wants that blue card, that's the most cost effective way to go.



I still don't understand why Disney is using ROFR to fill up inventory. Why wouldn't they just buy resale contracts themselves? They could negotiate better deals which would allow them to make more money once the contract is sold again directly and at the same time, there wouldn't be many Disney customers disappointed when trying to buy resale but have their contracts taken - in the end, these are still customers of Disney with all of the annual dues they will be paying and money they will spend while being onsite on food, theme park entrance etc; why let these people down so often?

Completely understand why they use ROFR to keep the prices on level - but for stocking up inventory, it makes little sense.


----------



## Headless Horseman

benedib99 said:


> benedib99---$146-$43168-275-PVB-Aug-224/20, 275/21, 200/22- sent 5/19



Loaded PVB for $146/pt, seems like a killer deal right now! Everything I see is around $170+ for stripped. Wonder where these deals are coming from?


----------



## Ginamarie

Jlcjunior88 said:


> Hello Everyone! Currently in the process of purchasing a 300 pt Aulani contract for $80/pt. Is this a good deal? How does it compare to historical prices for contracts this size? At initial glance of ROFR threads, it appears pretty good.


Yes, that's a good deal.


----------



## Ginamarie

Headless Horseman said:


> Loaded PVB for $146/pt, seems like a killer deal right now! Everything I see is around $170+ for stripped. Wonder where these deals are coming from?


Part of this has to do with the fact that it's 275 points (on the higher side).  And it seems more likely to pass ROFR because of all the loaded points.  
Not everyone is paying list prices- you have to try to negotiate.

I saw a price today for OKW-E - $150 for 50 points.... for the extra $750, I'd buy those direct every time.  
When I see a price like that, I think the seller will have to negotiate and take less or risk not selling the contract.


----------



## benedib99

Headless Horseman said:


> Loaded PVB for $146/pt, seems like a killer deal right now! Everything I see is around $170+ for stripped. Wonder where these deals are coming from?


It’s not as good as it seems. Seller is behind on dues, so apparently they couldn’t bank the 2020 points?!?  Nonetheless, right now I was happy with $146 pp, since it does at least have full 2021 points.


----------



## Ginamarie

benedib99 said:


> It’s not as good as it seems. Seller is behind on dues, so apparently they couldn’t bank the 2020 points?!?  Nonetheless, right now I was happy with $146 pp, since it does at least have full 2021 points.



But what's genius about this... I'm assuming seller has to pay the 2020 dues from his proceeds.  So Disney will be thrilled to get the dues.  They're little reason for Disney to buy this one back- it wants the seller to get up to date and the new buyer to start paying the 2021 dues.  So you wind up with a good price and less of a chance of ROFR.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Ginamarie said:


> Part of this has to do with the fact that it's 275 points (on the higher side).  And it seems more likely to pass ROFR because of all the loaded points.
> Not everyone is paying list prices- you have to try to negotiate.
> 
> I saw a price today for OKW-E - $150 for 50 points.... for the extra $750, I'd buy those direct every time.
> When I see a price like that, I think the seller will have to negotiate and take less or risk not selling the contract.


There's another OKW E contract listed at $135 that's been sitting for over 30 days.


----------



## Headless Horseman

benedib99 said:


> It’s not as good as it seems. Seller is behind on dues, so apparently they couldn’t bank the 2020 points?!?  Nonetheless, right now I was happy with $146 pp, since it does at least have full 2021 points.



Thanks for the clarification. Still a great deal in what seems to be a seller's market! If I hadn't just bought PVB, I would have been buying this if I had seen it!


----------



## macman123

Too good to miss this one. I didn't need any more but this was far too good a deal:

macman123---$160-$10350-60-VGF-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22 - sent 5/19


----------



## mlittig

ILoveMyDVC said:


> There's another OKW E contract listed at $135 that's been sitting for over 30 days.



Where is that listed


----------



## I Run Long

macman123 said:


> Too good to miss this one. I didn't need any more but this was far too good a deal:
> 
> macman123---$160-$10350-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22 - sent 5/19



Did you mean 160 or 60 points?


----------



## VdoesDisney

macman123 said:


> Too good to miss this one. I didn't need any more but this was far too good a deal:
> 
> macman123---$160-$10350-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22 - sent 5/19


Was it 160 or 60 points? Either way I can’t believe you got VGF for $160! Would you mind sharing which broker you used?


----------



## macman123

Edited - thanks. 60 points. I cant believe I got 60 point contract for $160pp

It was:

https://www.timesharebrokerassociates.com/


----------



## VdoesDisney

macman123 said:


> Edited - thanks. 60 points. I cant believe I got 60 point contract for $160pp
> 
> It was:
> 
> https://www.timesharebrokerassociates.com/


Yeah I agree even if you don’t need more points you can’t let that contract get away.


----------



## macman123

VdoesDisney said:


> Yeah I agree even if you don’t need more points you can’t let that contract get away.



Agreed. I had expressed an interest via their signup a few months ago. Then the broker said, we have this come up. Do you want it before its listed.

I guess the price point on that from main stream brokers would be around $195pp-$200pp mark........

Indeed I do!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

benedib99 said:


> It’s not as good as it seems. Seller is behind on dues, so apparently they couldn’t bank the 2020 points?!?  Nonetheless, right now I was happy with $146 pp, since it does at least have full 2021 points.



Assuming it passes be certain to ask DVC if you can bank the 2020 points once the contract is loaded.  They've allowed it a few times in the past for resales although I'm suspicious they may not anymore but still, doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## benedib99

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Assuming it passes be certain to ask DVC if you can bank the 2020 points once the contract is loaded.  They've allowed it a few times in the past for resales although I'm suspicious they may not anymore but still, doesn't hurt to ask.


*GREAT* suggestion!!!  IF I pass, I will definitely call DVD and ask/beg/plead when it's loaded.


----------



## rkrose1

Yeah!!  We passed RoFR today   I hope there is availability for some short trips before the 2019 banked points expire, or that we at least close and load in time to put them in RCI.  This is our first resale purchase.

rkrose1---$124-$20242-150-SSR-Oct-150/20, 300/21, 150/22-19 & '20 pts banked- sent 4/30, passed 5/19


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

mlittig said:


> Where is that listed


https://dvcsales.com/listing_info/?u=2952


----------



## TroJo

TroJo---$164-$19441-110-BLT-Feb-0/20, 220/21, 110/22- sent 5/2, passed 5/19

Today is a good day - first time passing ROFR!


----------



## benedib99

rkrose1 said:


> Yeah!!  We passed RoFR today   I hope there is availability for some short trips before the 2019 banked points expire, or that we at least close and load in time to put them in RCI.  This is our first resale purchase.
> 
> rkrose1---$124-$20242-150-SSR-Oct-150/20, 300/21, 150/22-19 & '20 pts banked- sent 4/30, passed 5/19


*GREAT* loaded contract!!!  Congratulations and welcome home!!!


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$119-$19040-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 33/21, 160/22-Seller pays Closing & MF ‘21- sent 5/19

Let’s try this again


----------



## BoilerAero

Hooray!  First contract for us.  We have three small kids (one that is a baby) and are so much looking forward to the convenience of BLT for the MK days.

BoilerAero---$158-$25561-160-BLT-Oct-0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 4/29, passed 5/19


----------



## benedib99

Okay, no surprise, because all Aulani pass ROFR 

benedib99---$103-$34158-300-AUL-Jun-0/20, 600/21, 300/22-seller pays '20 MF- sent 5/2, passed 5/19

ROFR currently running 17 days.


----------



## rkrose1

benedib99 said:


> *GREAT* loaded contract!!!  Congratulations and welcome home!!!


Thank you


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

benedib99 said:


> Okay, no surprise, because all Aulani pass ROFR
> 
> benedib99---$103-$34158-300-AUL-Jun-0/20, 600/21, 300/22-seller pays '20 MF- sent 5/2, passed 5/19
> 
> ROFR currently running 17 days.


Nice, I have an Aulani contract submitted 5/3, so maybe I'll get my notification this week.


----------



## Sunnyore

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$119-$19040-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 33/21, 160/22-Seller pays Closing & MF ‘21- sent 5/19
> 
> Let’s try this again


I LOVE how you don’t let ROFR knock you down! I think I’m finally at a point where I feel I have more than enough points so I can perhaps just look for good deals and not care if the ROFR monster takes them. Good luck!


----------



## rkrose1

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$119-$19040-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 33/21, 160/22-Seller pays Closing & MF ‘21- sent 5/19
> 
> Let’s try this again


Good luck!


----------



## VdoesDisney

macman123 said:


> Too good to miss this one. I didn't need any more but this was far too good a deal:
> 
> macman123---$160-$10350-60-VGF-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22 - sent 5/19


You have great timing! Did you see the VGF news today?


----------



## Lorana

Okay, okay, I said no more!  (At least not until the DL tower or Reflections, maybe.) But then we were thinking how our 50pts at HHI is not enough and I maaaaaaay have made an offer…


----------



## princesscinderella

Sunnyore said:


> I LOVE how you don’t let ROFR knock you down! I think I’m finally at a point where I feel I have more than enough points so I can perhaps just look for good deals and not care if the ROFR monster takes them. Good luck!


Thanks we are at that point with all our points so it’s not a rush if we get through great but I don’t want to over pay.  Anything over $115 a point for SSR and you aren’t saving 30% off resale and it’s not worth the hassle of the process and the restrictions.


----------



## macman123

VdoesDisney said:


> You have great timing! Did you see the VGF news today?



I did. Not sure what it will do to VGF resale prices ........


----------



## Pianograd99

pianograd99---$120-$21159-160-AKV-Mar-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/5


----------



## MAKP2

macman123 said:


> Too good to miss this one. I didn't need any more but this was far too good a deal:
> 
> macman123---$160-$10350-60-VGF-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22 - sent 5/19


Congrats good price for a small contract.


----------



## MAKP2

TroJo said:


> TroJo---$164-$19441-110-BLT-Feb-0/20, 220/21, 110/22- sent 5/2, passed 5/19
> 
> Today is a good day - first time passing ROFR!


Congrats...


----------



## gskywalker

Jlcjunior88 said:


> Hello Everyone! Currently in the process of purchasing a 300 pt Aulani contract for $80/pt. Is this a good deal? How does it compare to historical prices for contracts this size? At initial glance of ROFR threads, it appears pretty good.


At this time it's awesome.  If you didn't want it i would probably take it.  I closed a $70 pp contract in April and I thought I should have tried to get more points as I only have 225 with the AUL and my direct OKW


----------



## gskywalker

macman123 said:


> Too good to miss this one. I didn't need any more but this was far too good a deal:
> 
> macman123---$160-$10350-60-VGF-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22 - sent 5/19


Yup it's nice.  Even nicer with today's news


----------



## myth2001

macman123 said:


> Agreed. I had expressed an interest via their signup a few months ago. Then the broker said, we have this come up. Do you want it before its listed.
> 
> I guess the price point on that from main stream brokers would be around $195pp-$200pp mark........
> 
> Indeed I do!



I am not sure I am more surprised at the price or that you are still buying more contracts ... 
By now you probably own more than 15% of a unit now, say a full bathroom?


----------



## achinforsomebacon

achinforsomebacon said:


> So frustrated right now!  We signed a contract on 4/8 (signed by both parties).  We were hoping to hear something this week about ROFR since we're at the 3 week mark.  We got an automated email from the broker today saying the contract was sent to ROFR...TODAY!  At first I thought it was just an issue where they never updated the file saying it was sent and maybe they heard back today and were updating everything.
> 
> I called and they said that there was other paperwork that Disney needs from the seller that was just returned today.  I thought just the contract was sent to ROFR.  Are there really other documents that need to be signed by the seller?  I know nothing can be done now, but I'm just curious if this is really the case or if the broker screwed up and is just trying to cover it up.



All's well that ends well...after the long delay with being sent to ROFR, only 19 days to get some good news!

achinforsomebacon---$157-$33730-200-BLT-Jun-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/18


----------



## MAKP2

achinforsomebacon said:


> All's well that ends well...after the long delay with being sent to ROFR, only 19 days to get some good news!
> 
> achinforsomebacon---$157-$33730-200-BLT-Jun-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/18


Congrats... nice loaded points.


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$120-$21171-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/20

Yay! I made it through on this one


----------



## DisneyKim41

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$120-$21171-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/20
> 
> Yay! I made it through on this one


Awesome!!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

ILoveMyDVC---$129-$14336-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/30, passed 5/20 

That leaves 1 to go!
And my 4th. of July waitlist came through!  Double celebration!!


----------



## VdoesDisney

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$120-$21171-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/20
> 
> Yay! I made it through on this one


Congrats!! So happy you finally got positive ROFR news  Nice loaded contract too.


----------



## DisneyKim41

achinforsomebacon said:


> All's well that ends well...after the long delay with being sent to ROFR, only 19 days to get some good news!
> 
> achinforsomebacon---$157-$33730-200-BLT-Jun-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/18


Hopefully this will bode well for mine.


----------



## Jlcjunior88

gskywalker said:


> At this time it's awesome.  If you didn't want it i would probably take it.  I closed a $70 pp contract in April and I thought I should have tried to get more points as I only have 225 with the AUL and my direct OKW



Wow, that sounds like a great deal you got! Makes me think I should have started with a lower offer (maybe closer to $70/pt). Where did you find that deal? Curious to know what the asking price was.


----------



## gskywalker

Jlcjunior88 said:


> Wow, that sounds like a great deal you got! Makes me think I should have started with a lower offer (maybe closer to $70/pt). Where did you find that deal? Curious to know what the asking price was.


I got the lowest price on the disboards ever so I wouldn't use my price as a guideline.  As I said I would be ecstatic to get the $80 in the current market.  The asking price I think was $95, it might have been $90 but I think it was $95.  I lowballed expecting a more reasonable counter and they didn't counter, just accepted.  Where did you find a contract for $80 in today's market, I am not finding anything close to that low?  I think the lowest I saw was over $100 looking on all the sites last night.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

WOOHOOOO

Last one passed!!!!

ILoveMyDVC---$120-$19139-150-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 186/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/30, passed 5/20 

4:0!


----------



## Jlcjunior88

gskywalker said:


> I got the lowest price on the disboards ever so I wouldn't use my price as a guideline.  As I said I would be ecstatic to get the $80 in the current market.  The asking price I think was $95, it might have been $90 but I think it was $95.  I lowballed expecting a more reasonable counter and they didn't counter, just accepted.  Where did you find a contract for $80 in today's market, I am not finding anything close to that low?  I think the lowest I saw was over $100 looking on all the sites last night.


Similar to your situation, I submitted a lowball offer and the seller countered with a price significantly lower than their asking. At that point I asked the seller to reconsider my initial offer, and they accepted. Asking was significantly above $100/pt.


----------



## gskywalker

Jlcjunior88 said:


> Similar to your situation, I submitted a lowball offer and the seller countered with a price significantly lower than their asking. At that point I asked the seller to reconsider my initial offer, and they accepted. Asking was significantly above $100/pt.


Wow good for you.  I didn't have an interest in Aulani but after 4 contracts(3 BLT, 1 AKV) being taken I decided to change to AUL because it wouldn't be taken.  I only wanted to buy if I got a good price.  My AKV contract was the only one Disney took for a few months($92).   I am very happy with our AUL purchase for stay around points.


----------



## Jsanta26

Jsanta26---$102-$18213-160-OKW-Jun-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/28, passed 5/20

Just got the email! So excited! This was welcome news this morning


----------



## Lorana

macman123 said:


> Too good to miss this one. I didn't need any more but this was far too good a deal:
> 
> macman123---$160-$10350-60-VGF-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22 - sent 5/19


Wow, that's a great deal.

Also, if you keep buying contracts, I'm never going to be able to catch up to you!  LOL.  ;-)


----------



## macman123

Lorana said:


> Wow, that's a great deal.
> 
> Also, if you keep buying contracts, I'm never going to be able to catch up to you!  LOL.  ;-)



Cant make it too easy for you


----------



## Lorana

Lorana---$76-$4474-50-HH-Sep-0/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 5/20

Oooops... here I go again?

My only real regret is that I didn't offer LOWER or have them cover closing costs; they accepted so fast, I'm pretty sure I could have gotten an even better deal!  But I'm happy with the price and the seller is covering dues, so no real complaints.


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

ForWhomTheMouseTolls---$115-$21906-170-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 5/20

I expect zero issues on this one. I would have gotten lower, but the broker guaranteed them $114, and it’s a perfect use year for our east coast to Hawaii travel patterns.


----------



## i18mulan

i18mulan---$69-$16505-200-HH-Jun-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/18

Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Benicola

Benicola---$115-$28179-225-SSR-Aug-123/20, 450/21, 225/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/10


----------



## Benicola

Benicola---$118-$12665-100-SSR-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22- sent 5/16


----------



## Divaofdisney

Benicola said:


> Benicola---$115-$28179-225-SSR-Aug-123/20, 450/21, 225/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/10





Benicola said:


> Benicola---$118-$12665-100-SSR-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22- sent 5/16




Congratulations!! I hope the 2nd passes quickly for you.


----------



## Benicola

Divaofdisney said:


> Congratulations!! I hope the 2nd passes quickly for you.


Thanks! Having been disappointed by ROFR several times in the past we were reluctant to try again, but we're glad we did. Now we just need to be able to travel from the UK again...!


----------



## VdoesDisney

Benicola said:


> Benicola---$115-$28179-225-SSR-Aug-123/20, 450/21, 225/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/10


Finally! An SSR contract that passed! And completely loaded, congrats!


----------



## Benicola

VdoesDisney said:


> Finally! An SSR contract that passed! And completely loaded, congrats!


Well, we really were wondering about trying again after several disappointments; and when we saw contracts taken at $114 we feared the worst. But we're now very relieved and can't wait to use the points for the first time as opposed to renting them from others.


----------



## DisneyKim41

Benicola said:


> Benicola---$115-$28179-225-SSR-Aug-123/20, 450/21, 225/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/10


Congrats!!


----------



## mrmagpi

mrmagpi---$189-$5485-25-BCV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 25/22- sent 5/3, passed 5/21


----------



## Red Dog Run

reddogrun---$161-$17140-100-BLT-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 5/3, passed 5/21.  

Feel that it's kosher to add BLT to my signature!  5 contracts purchased in 8 months.  NOW was the time. Happy with them all!

BORROWING ILOVEMY DVC idea:
OKW- 240--- two 70 pt contracts resale, one 100 pt direct  (ppt: 107, 110, 165)
AKV-100 - resale  BEST purchase: 100 per point
BLT-100- resale  Latest due to procrastination on a much better contract: $161

Total costs: $57, 790 spent on points
Would have been: $83, 000 if all direct
Savings: $25, 210.

Don't remember all the closing costs, but direct/resale can't be that far off...
Future memories: PRICELESS


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Just to share - all are OKW Extended points

$    12,900.00​100 points​$    18,000.00​150 Points​$    16,200.00​150 Points​$    61,360.00​520 Points​$ 108,460.00​pt costs total$      2,575.00​closing costs$ *111,035.00*​Total$ _151,800.00_​if Disney @ $165/pt$   *40,765.00*​savings


----------



## Michiel

Benicola said:


> Benicola---$115-$28179-225-SSR-Aug-123/20, 450/21, 225/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/10



Congrats!

Super happy to see SRR is being passed again!


----------



## Michiel

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Just to share
> 
> $    12,900.00​100 points​$    18,000.00​150 Points​$    16,200.00​150 Points​$    61,360.00​520 Points​$ 108,460.00​pt costs total$      2,575.00​closing costs$ *111,035.00*​Total$ _151,800.00_​if Disney @ $165/pt$   *40,765.00*​savings



Thanks for sharing this! Also, Disney is charging closing costs as well, so your savings are actually even a little higher!


----------



## Dena1972

I saw that some people mentioned incentives for SSR direct what is that exactly?


----------



## Michiel

Dena1972 said:


> I saw that some people mentioned incentives for SSR direct what is that exactly?



Edited; when you buy direct there are some savings on the total price you can get. These are posted on the DVC website.


----------



## ValW

Dena1972 said:


> I saw that some people mentioned incentives for SSR direct what is that exactly?




They're listed on this thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-summer-direct-incentives.3836975/


----------



## Dena1972

Dena1972---$100-$27832-250-OKW-Mar-0/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 5/4, taken 5/20

That was quick!! oh well maybe ill go for something else


----------



## rawisericho

Dena1972 said:


> Dena1972---$100-$27832-250-OKW-Mar-0/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 5/4, taken 5/20
> 
> That was quick!! oh well maybe ill go for something else


Oh man, I was 5/4 too! When did you hear today?


----------



## Dena1972

rawisericho said:


> Oh man, I was 5/4 too! When did you hear today?


Yup,today at 11:00am


----------



## Dena1972

Dena1972 said:


> Yup,today at 11:00am


So that would be 5/21 not 5/20, oops


----------



## mathgeek

mathgeek(Seller)---$113-$18753-160-SSR-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 5/4, taken 5/21


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

I was really hoping to hear back today on one I sent 5/3. 
but since everyone getting their contacts taken today maybe I’m ok waiting one more weekend.
Sorry for everyone who got bad news today


----------



## Jerbear2019

Jerbear2019---$149-$15800-100-AKV-Dec-53/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/4, passed 5/21


----------



## Sandisw

Sandisw---$189-$20190-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 180/21, 100/22-I am seller- sent 5/22

Took less than 4 hours to sell! Now decisions on what to buy!


----------



## DisneyKim41

Sandisw said:


> Sandisw---$189-$20190-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 180/21, 100/22-I am seller- sent 5/22
> 
> Took less than 4 hours to sell! Now decisions on what to buy!


Wow! Now I'm really hoping ours passes. Prices are getting insane.  I don't want to think about bidding again.


----------



## TroJo

DisneyKim41 said:


> Wow! Now I'm really hoping ours passes. Prices are getting insane.  I don't want to think about bidding again.


My BaconLettuceTomato just passed ROFR at 164 - and I’ve seen lower recently as well. So I think there is still some wiggle room in there.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Sandisw said:


> Sandisw---$189-$20190-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 180/21, 100/22-I am seller- sent 5/22
> 
> Took less than 4 hours to sell! Now decisions on what to buy!


Congrats!!


----------



## macman123

Sandisw said:


> Sandisw---$189-$20190-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 180/21, 100/22-I am seller- sent 5/22
> 
> Took less than 4 hours to sell! Now decisions on what to buy!



wow. That’s a nice price pp. I brought mine BLT 1 year ago at $130pp


----------



## HIRyeDVC

TroJo said:


> My BaconLettuceTomato just passed ROFR at 164 - and I’ve seen lower recently as well. So I think there is still some wiggle room in there.


Bought mine at $163 only a month ago. Direct is still $245pp so plenty of wiggle room.


----------



## DerekDeBoer

"I don't know why, but I've always enjoyed the idea of summer and sun, and all things hot!" — Olaf


What a perfect quote as the temps are gonna hit near 100 this coming week here at Disney World!  Huge congrats to the following 98 awesome families that passed ROFR over the last week!  As always, THANK YOU to everyone for another incredible week of making magic - stay safe & magical!


DAVIS
WALKER
GREB
GIBBS
MAILMAN
FLUEGEMAN
ULLRICH
CARROLL
RYMILL
JOPLING
PARKER
ROTHER
MCRAE
MENTON
VITTO
HUNT
NOWAK-TIPPY
MENHART
SQUEO
LARSON
BENSON
HAMILTON
DIPRIMA
SNODDY
CHRIEST
THORNTON
LARSON
MOSKAL
WU
TORRES
MCDONALD
CANGIALOSI
DETITTA
EKBLADE
STURM
SMOCK
CLARK
COWELL
MURRAY
ROY
HULL
TULLUCK
DELANEY
BREY
SINISCALCO
BUCKMAN
FIELDING
CHOI
COTTER
CERVANTES
DIXON
SHAW
LEWIS
ARNOLD
SEELIG
SPENCER
STEVERMAN
NASH
GALLAGHER
MONTNEY
RENNER
TIRPAK
JEFFREY
WAUGAMAN
POBLOCKI
WRIGHT
SMUTNY
BRAZONG
MCCARTHY
MORRIS
FOSTER
SOUZA
GARGANO
HOLMBERG
BAYER
THOMPSON
STREET
ROBBEN
MARTI
SQUEO
HUNG
MARTZ
MYERS
DAVIS
RIVAS
MARTIN
WILLIAMS
TAYLOR
ROGSON
MASON
PEARSON
PALMER
MULLAN
CLARK
JONES
HULL
PEARCE
STRUCK


----------



## MAKP2

HIRyeDVC said:


> Bought mine at $163 only a month ago. Direct is still $245pp so plenty of wiggle room.


My BLT is still on ROFR for $158.50. Next week will be my second week and not even worry about it.


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## Kim.chris2009

Kim.chris2009---$160-$28533-175-PVB-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 181/22, 129/23- sent 5/6


----------



## DaveH28

DaveH28---$100-$25000-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 230/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 4/27, taken 5/19

Trying for another!


----------



## DisneyKim41

MAKP2 said:


> My BLT is still on ROFR for $158.50. Next week will be my second week and not even worry about it.


Honestly I feel pretty good about ours this time.  I've been through the "taken" process enough it doesn't really bother me anymore.


----------



## Red Dog Run

DisneyKim41 said:


> Honestly I feel pretty good about ours this time.  I've been through the "taken" process enough it doesn't really bother me anymore.


Putting faith you will pass.  Even 155s passed lately.  Notice how darn fast things are going up?  I want one more since I want one near each park.  Passed on a beach club for 137 in Feb.  DUMB.  No idea it would zoom. Should sell my 2 seventy point Marck OKW and wait till stuff dies down.  Bet I would break even.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

DerekDeBoer said:


> "I don't know why, but I've always enjoyed the idea of summer and sun, and all things hot!" — Olaf


Curious why I recevied this email Friday (May 21st.) afternoon:
Good day,

Attached please find the open escrow letter.  *Please note; this does not mean that this contract has passed ROFR*. This is a preliminary document used to verify the information we received on your contract for purchase/sale. Please open, print, and make any necessary changes directly on the document and sign.  We only require one signature.  You may return either via fax or scan and email at your convenience.

I passed ROFR on the 10th. - 11 days prior!  This contract has points expiring July 31st.  I have asked for it to be expeditied if at all possible.  I am seeing others receive their estoppels within days of ROFR right now.  I already signed a similar piece of paper weeks ago. What is going on at Magic Vacation Title and DVC Resale Market?  This feels very inexperienced to me.


----------



## Paul Stupin

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Curious why I recevied this email Friday (May 21st.) afternoon:
> Good day,
> 
> Attached please find the open escrow letter.  *Please note; this does not mean that this contract has passed ROFR*. This is a preliminary document used to verify the information we received on your contract for purchase/sale. Please open, print, and make any necessary changes directly on the document and sign.  We only require one signature.  You may return either via fax or scan and email at your convenience.
> 
> I passed ROFR on the 10th. - 11 days prior!  This contract has points expiring July 31st.  I have asked for it to be expeditied if at all possible.  I am seeing others receive their estoppels within days of ROFR right now.  I already signed a similar piece of paper weeks ago. What is going on at Magic Vacation Title and DVC Resale Market?  This feels very inexperienced to me.


I personally think both DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title are  excellent. It can take a couple weeks to get an estoppel...that’s just the process. Sometimes you get it sooner, sometimes you don’t. As we all know, buying on the resale market represents huge savings, but it can take an extended amount of time.


----------



## Paul Stupin

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Curious why I recevied this email Friday (May 21st.) afternoon:
> Good day,
> 
> Attached please find the open escrow letter.  *Please note; this does not mean that this contract has passed ROFR*. This is a preliminary document used to verify the information we received on your contract for purchase/sale. Please open, print, and make any necessary changes directly on the document and sign.  We only require one signature.  You may return either via fax or scan and email at your convenience.
> 
> I passed ROFR on the 10th. - 11 days prior!  This contract has points expiring July 31st.  I have asked for it to be expeditied if at all possible.  I am seeing others receive their estoppels within days of ROFR right now.  I already signed a similar piece of paper weeks ago. What is going on at Magic Vacation Title and DVC Resale Market?  This feels very inexperienced to me.


Re the email, I’ve also received it post clearing ROFR. They just want to verify your info and other specifics on how the deed will be recorded so nothing gets screwed up. Be glad they’re double checking.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Curious why I recevied this email Friday (May 21st.) afternoon:
> Good day,
> 
> Attached please find the open escrow letter.  *Please note; this does not mean that this contract has passed ROFR*. This is a preliminary document used to verify the information we received on your contract for purchase/sale. Please open, print, and make any necessary changes directly on the document and sign.  We only require one signature.  You may return either via fax or scan and email at your convenience.
> 
> I passed ROFR on the 10th. - 11 days prior!  This contract has points expiring July 31st.  I have asked for it to be expeditied if at all possible.  I am seeing others receive their estoppels within days of ROFR right now.  I already signed a similar piece of paper weeks ago. What is going on at Magic Vacation Title and DVC Resale Market?  This feels very inexperienced to me.



I passed ROFR on the 10th as well (I received the email, but my family name hasn’t been listed in any of the congratulations lists, so I hope I really did) and received this email only on the 17th. From reading these boards I trust both companies, but I noticed Magic Vacation Title tends to be the slowest of all regarding estoppel and closing docs... that’s comparing the posts in the Closing Time thread. I know they depend on Disney, but it seems other title companies are luckier in receiving estoppel faster and faster in preparing closing docs after receiving it.
I’m anxious myself because I have a trip to book with the points and I’m past the 11 month booking window...
Lots of pixie dust for us to help with the wait


----------



## HIRyeDVC

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Curious why I recevied this email Friday (May 21st.) afternoon:
> Good day,
> 
> Attached please find the open escrow letter.  *Please note; this does not mean that this contract has passed ROFR*. This is a preliminary document used to verify the information we received on your contract for purchase/sale. Please open, print, and make any necessary changes directly on the document and sign.  We only require one signature.  You may return either via fax or scan and email at your convenience.
> 
> I passed ROFR on the 10th. - 11 days prior!  This contract has points expiring July 31st.  I have asked for it to be expeditied if at all possible.  I am seeing others receive their estoppels within days of ROFR right now.  I already signed a similar piece of paper weeks ago. What is going on at Magic Vacation Title and DVC Resale Market?  This feels very inexperienced to me.


I also received the same email and I passed ROFR on 5/4 and 5/7. It’s just a standard email from the title company. Looks like Disney is taking their full 3-4 weeks for estoppels.


----------



## momtwoboys

HIRyeDVC said:


> I also received the same email and I passed ROFR on 5/4 and 5/7. It’s just a standard email from the title company. Looks like Disney is taking their full 3-4 weeks for estoppels.


I got it too and was panicked... anyone else pass May7 that got their closing docs??


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Lorilais_mommie---$144-$38623-250-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 141/20, 250/21, 250/22-11/20delay closing- sent 5/3 Passed 5/24

141 points were banked into 21

Also was told sellers no longer needed the delayed closing.
So that means we can close right away right?


----------



## Samita

momtwoboys said:


> I got it too and was panicked... anyone else pass May7 that got their closing docs??


I passed on May 7th but haven’t received closing docs yet. I hope to get them this week.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Samita said:


> I passed on May 7th but haven’t received closing docs yet. I hope to get them this week.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## jwmob91

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Curious why I recevied this email Friday (May 21st.) afternoon:
> Good day,
> 
> Attached please find the open escrow letter.  *Please note; this does not mean that this contract has passed ROFR*. This is a preliminary document used to verify the information we received on your contract for purchase/sale. Please open, print, and make any necessary changes directly on the document and sign.  We only require one signature.  You may return either via fax or scan and email at your convenience.
> 
> I passed ROFR on the 10th. - 11 days prior!  This contract has points expiring July 31st.  I have asked for it to be expeditied if at all possible.  I am seeing others receive their estoppels within days of ROFR right now.  I already signed a similar piece of paper weeks ago. What is going on at Magic Vacation Title and DVC Resale Market?  This feels very inexperienced to me.



I received the same email last week for my contract that passed on the 10th. I know with sales being so high they are probably inundated with upcoming closings and this is probably an email they would otherwise send before folks pass ROFR. With that said, hoping we all get our docs this week.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

jwmob91 said:


> I received the same email last week for my contract that passed on the 10th. I know with sales being so high they are probably inundated with upcoming closings and this is probably an email they would otherwise send before folks pass ROFR. With that said, hoping we all get our docs this week.


Sales slowed way down.  I'm not as hopeful.  Spoke with https://magicvacationtitle.com/ today - a bunch of estoppels had come in - mine was still not there. My last contract (with a different company) *closed *within 10 days and that was at the height of the crazy sales.  Now it is slow and 24 days and still no estoppel.


----------



## momtwoboys

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Sales sloweed way down.  I'm not as hopeful.  Spoke with https://magicvacationtitle.com/ today - a bunch of estoppels had come in - mine was still not there. My last contract (with a different company) *closed *within 10 days and that was at the height of the crazy sales.  Now it is slow and 24 days and still no estoppel.


wonder what the deal is then?


----------



## princesscinderella

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Lorilais_mommie---$144-$38623-250-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 141/20, 250/21, 250/22-11/20delay closing- sent 5/3 Passed 5/24
> 
> 141 points were banked into 21
> 
> Also was told sellers no longer needed the delayed closing.
> So that means we can close right away right?



I wonder if this means you may end up with more points in your contract because they canceled the trip that was causing the delayed closing?  Unless they took the trip sooner than planned when it was listed.


----------



## rawisericho

rawisericho---$120-$29371-225-AKV-Jun-0/20, 195/21, 225/22- sent 5/4, passed 5/24


----------



## jwmob91

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Sales sloweed way down.  I'm not as hopeful.  Spoke with https://magicvacationtitle.com/ today - a bunch of estoppels had come in - mine was still not there. My last contract (with a different company) *closed *within 10 days and that was at the height of the crazy sales.  Now it is slow and 24 days and still no estoppel.


 
Ah gotcha. I know in our week that we passed, there were 182 other contracts/families (including 4 that we sold and the one that we bought) so I just assumed they were backlogged because of that large wave. Normal weeks when DVC Resale Market post the ROFR news it looks like they normally have less than 100. Either way, am hoping that yours gets closed ASAP so that no points are lost to expiration. I am impatiently checking my email as well, so I know how ya feel.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Sales slowed way down.  I'm not as hopeful.  Spoke with https://magicvacationtitle.com/ today - a bunch of estoppels had come in - mine was still not there. My last contract (with a different company) *closed *within 10 days and that was at the height of the crazy sales.  Now it is slow and 24 days and still no estoppel.



How did you speak with them? Did you call? Because I've sent an e-mail, but received answer from DVC Resale Market instead, saying as I have a closing date for July 1st, it would be a few weeks before I received my closing docs... really weird answer since my contract is not for a delayed closing.
Should I call *** as well? I passed ROFRon the 10th, and I"m so anxious after 14 days... Can't even imagine 24 days waiting... I hope you receive your closing docs asap.

Unfortunately, I've noticed *** tend to be slower than all other title companies (from the Closing Time thread data). I was still hopeful to be proven wrong....


----------



## DonMacGregor

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Lorilais_mommie---$144-$38623-250-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 141/20, 250/21, 250/22-11/20delay closing- sent 5/3 Passed 5/24
> 
> 141 points were banked into 21
> 
> Also was told sellers no longer needed the delayed closing.
> So that means we can close right away right?


I'm in the same boat as you: delayed closing until after 10/12. Almost considered tracking the seller down and asking her if we can close now and I'll just give her the points for her vacation since I don't need them until next spring, but could use a little extra time to get my trip booked. LOL.

Unfortunately, cancelling an October reservation in May and hoping to set a new reservation on rented (or gifted) points has some snowball in hell odds. Doubt she'd take that bait. HAHA


----------



## 2theCastle

2thecastle---$70-$4558-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 39/21, 50/22- sent 5/3, passed 5/24

And so we passed! I don’t think HH is big on their ROFR list, so wasn’t really doubting it. Nice to have moved through relatively quickly and looking forward to more trips to plan, including Hilton Head!


----------



## Pianograd99

pianograd99---$120-$21159-160-AKV-Mar-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/5, passed 5/24

We passed ROFR! Excited to be part of DVC for the first time.


----------



## Dis87ney

Here we go for try number 2...

Dis87ney---$124-$26977-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/24


----------



## hobbes42

hobbes42---$160-$24610-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/4, passed 5/24

I think I'm done now.  5 contracts in 5 months.   More points than we really need.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

hobbes42 said:


> hobbes42---$160-$24610-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/4, passed 5/24
> 
> I think I'm done now.  5 contracts in 5 months.   More points than we really need.


How many did you buy total?


----------



## hobbes42

Points?  1225 spread across 4 resorts: OKW (345), BLT (250), BCV (150) and AKV (480).

We usually do an extended family trip once a year and an immediate family trip once a year.  But in 2021 we're doubling up up on the extended family trips; one each for my side of the family and my wife's side.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

hobbes42 said:


> Points?  1225 spread across 4 resorts: OKW (345), BLT (250), BCV (150) and AKV (480).
> 
> We usually do an extended family trip once a year and an immediate family trip once a year.  But in 2021 we're doubling up up on the extended family trips; one each for my side of the family and my wife's side.


That’s a great amount of points!  Don’t worry, you will use them all.  We have about a hundred less than you and we use them all.  We usually do one trip with a couple of extra family members (about 5 nights) and about 3 immediate family trips (usually one for a week and a half and 2 others for 4-7 days).


----------



## timff18

timff18 (seller) ---$129-$6972-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 38/22, 50/23- sent 5/25


----------



## MAKP2

hobbes42 said:


> Points?  1225 spread across 4 resorts: OKW (345), BLT (250), BCV (150) and AKV (480).
> 
> We usually do an extended family trip once a year and an immediate family trip once a year.  But in 2021 we're doubling up up on the extended family trips; one each for my side of the family and my wife's side.


Wow there is great. You and your family will definitely making awesome memory at Disney.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

MissPixieDreamer said:


> How did you speak with them? Did you call? Because I've sent an e-mail, but received answer from DVC Resale Market instead, saying as I have a closing date for July 1st, it would be a few weeks before I received my closing docs... really weird answer since my contract is not for a delayed closing.
> Should I call *** as well? I passed ROFRon the 10th, and I"m so anxious after 14 days... Can't even imagine 24 days waiting... I hope you receive your closing docs asap.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've noticed *** tend to be slower than all other title companies (from the Closing Time thread data). I was still hopeful to be proven wrong....


Yes, I spoke with them - I asked for contact info.  They were pretty annoyed, too.


----------



## tlm345

We passed ROFR on 5/7 and we just found out we passed estoppel by contacting our broker www.dvcresalemarket.com. They told us to look for closing docs this week or early next week. We were impatiently waiting along with some of you. I just wanted to share, hope you all have the same good news soon as well!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Yes, I spoke with them - I asked for contact info.  They were pretty annoyed, too.


The closing docs arrived today!


----------



## jwmob91

ILoveMyDVC said:


> The closing docs arrived today!



Uh oh! My hopes are sky high we will get ours today too! Watching email like...


----------



## macman123

tlm345 said:


> We passed ROFR on 5/7 and we just found out we passed estoppel by contacting our broker www.dvcresalemarket.com. They told us to look for closing docs this week or early next week. We were impatiently waiting along with some of you. I just wanted to share, hope you all have the same good news soon as well!



Estoppel usually takes around 3 weeks. Its requested automatically once you pass ROFR


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Waiting for ROFR and Estoppel feels like the days, weeks, and months after a break-up. How many times a day checking my email is not considered crazy?!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

I’m there with you on that one.. 
feeling like the days drag on and on


----------



## DonMacGregor

HIRyeDVC said:


> Waiting for ROFR and Estoppel feels like the days, weeks, and months after a break-up. How many times a day checking my email is not considered crazy?!


It's N+1, with N = the number of times you visit the disboards.com forum every day...


----------



## MouseFiend

MouseFiend said:


> MouseFiend---$126-$20928-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/4
> 
> Buyer pays the MF on remaining ‘21. I’m the seller; just bought this contract back in November and am using the proceeds to buy direct to have the opportunity to stay at Riveria and the new DLR DVC property.



Passed!
Mousefiend---$126-$20928-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/4, passed 5/25


----------



## HIRyeDVC

tlm345 said:


> We passed ROFR on 5/7 and we just found out we passed estoppel by contacting our broker www.dvcresalemarket.com. They told us to look for closing docs this week or early next week. We were impatiently waiting along with some of you. I just wanted to share, hope you all have the same good news soon as well!


Thank you for this post. It prompted me to reach out to my broker at the DVC store and she told me that Disney DID send the estoppel for a contract that passed ROFR on 5/4. I should also receive closing docs this week or early next week.


----------



## VdoesDisney

No surprises here

VdoesDisney---$100-$11386.1-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 132/21, 100/22- sent 5/6, Taken 5/25


----------



## KPeterso

KPeterso said:


> Confirmed it has been sent for rofr today! Now the wait. Interesting the email from the broker said 45 days for rofr. here’s hoping for less.
> 
> 
> Kpeterso---$115-$12305-100-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 36/21, 100/22- sent 5/10



Taken today. Oh well. I am not desperate for the points right now. I will keep looking and may change possible options too.


Kpeterso---$115-$12305-100-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 36/21, 100/22- sent 5/10, taken 5/24


----------



## princesscinderella

VdoesDisney said:


> No surprises here
> 
> VdoesDisney---$100-$11386.1-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 132/21, 100/22- sent 5/6, Taken 5/25





KPeterso said:


> Taken today. Oh well. I am not desperate for the points right now. I will keep looking and may change possible options too.
> 
> 
> Kpeterso---$115-$12305-100-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 36/21, 100/22- sent 5/10, taken 5/24



It looks like the ROFR monster has shifted from BLT to SSR.  Sorry you have to start again.


----------



## kilik64

kilik64---$120-$19785-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22 - sent 5/18

First post here after reading a ton. Hoping that $115 or so is the cutoff for what they are taking for SSR right now and that this $120 goes through.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

tlm345 said:


> We passed ROFR on 5/7 and we just found out we passed estoppel by contacting our broker www.dvcresalemarket.com. They told us to look for closing docs this week or early next week. We were impatiently waiting along with some of you. I just wanted to share, hope you all have the same good news soon as well!


My other BLT contract that passed ROFR on 5/7 also completed estoppel. Should be receiving final docs this week!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

princesscinderella said:


> It looks like the ROFR monster has shifted from BLT to SSR.  Sorry you have to start again.


Which sounds weird to me considering the difference per point (between direct and resale) for BLT is still much higher than that of SSR. Perhaps the demand for SSR direct is really high and Disney is stocking up on inventory.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

hobbes42 said:


> hobbes42---$160-$24610-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/4, passed 5/24
> 
> I think I'm done now.  5 contracts in 5 months.   More points than we really need.



Can you ever have more points than you need, though?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

jwmob91 said:


> Uh oh! My hopes are sky high we will get ours today too! Watching email like...


Lots of running aorund to get the cash and notaries and a freak'n FedEx envelope but we made it before last pick-up!


----------



## Sandisw

Sandisw---$152-$20648-125-RIV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 5/25

Woohoo! I was all ready to add on direct when I checked a resale site as I was dialing and this popped up!

A little higher than I had hoped but cheaper than what I would have spent for the direct points! 

I sold BLT because I couldn’t use the points at RIV and with the extra $2500 I made in profit off the sale, it worked out well!

Of course, I still have 675 points that are good everywhere so being restricted does not matter!  

Now I can wait another year to add more points once the new VGF is up and running!


----------



## macman123

Sandisw said:


> Sandisw---$152-$20648-125-RIV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 5/25
> 
> Woohoo! I was all ready to add on direct when I checked a resale site as I was dialing and this popped up!



Well done


----------



## KPeterso

princesscinderella said:


> It looks like the ROFR monster has shifted from BLT to SSR.  Sorry you have to start again.



I may wait a bit. Am undecided right now. Lots of thoughts running through my head on it. I would like a few more points to get 1 bedrooms more often on our longer fall trips, so not urgent right now. I don't want to go much higher than I did for SSR. So need to decide if I want to shift to AKV (one of my other homes) to buy more points there instead (am more willing to go a little higher there). Or maybe wait for VGF and buy a fixed week there. So right now, need to think through options.


----------



## princesscinderella

KPeterso said:


> I may wait a bit. Am undecided right now. Lots of thoughts running through my head on it. I would like a few more points to get 1 bedrooms more often on our longer fall trips, so not urgent right now. I don't want to go much higher than I did for SSR. So need to decide if I want to shift to AKV (one of my other homes) to buy more points there instead (am more willing to go a little higher there). Or maybe wait for VGF and buy a fixed week there. So right now, need to think through options.



There’s a fixed week #41 on sale for VGF at
https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/listings/grand-floridian/gf81136/We just bought more AKV and SSR (in ROFR now  it makes it this time) because we want two bedrooms now that our kids are older we need the space.  We love the treehouses and our 150 points  we already own there is just not enough.  I too am thinking of getting a FW when grand goes on sale again for 4th of July.  We have RIV #52 so they will balance each other out.  It’s definitely hard to decide and deals are slim right now but keep watching and bidding and you may find one.


----------



## jwmob91

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Lots of running aorund to get the cash and notaries and a freak'n FedEx envelope but we made it before last pick-up!



Nice! We are selling 5 Poly and buying 1 CCV. Have gotten closing docs for 3 Poly in the last 24 hours so I can report back that they are making progress LOL


----------



## HIRyeDVC

jwmob91 said:


> Nice! We are selling 5 Poly and buying 1 CCV. Have gotten closing docs for 3 Poly in the last 24 hours so I can report back that they are making progress LOL


Good to hear that things are moving. Congrats on the contracts! Why CCV over Poly? just curious


----------



## KPeterso

princesscinderella said:


> There’s a fixed week #41 on sale for VGF at
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/listings/grand-floridian/gf81136/We just bought more AKV and SSR (in ROFR now  it makes it this time) because we want two bedrooms now that our kids are older we need the space.  We love the treehouses and our 150 points  we already own there is just not enough.  I too am thinking of getting a FW when grand goes on sale again for 4th of July.  We have RIV #52 so they will balance each other out.  It’s definitely hard to decide and deals are slim right now but keep watching and bidding and you may find one.



Yes, definitely thinking on it. Not sure I want a 3rd UY. I was thinking if I did a fixed week at VGF that I could do something like the first week of December. That way if I don't want to use it or need the points, it will be a highly desirable week to rent out since many want to travel there during the holidays. Is there a flaw to this logic? And December is one of my current UY, so it would align with what I have.


----------



## jwmob91

HIRyeDVC said:


> Good to hear that things are moving. Congrats on the contracts! Why CCV over Poly? just curious



We got pixie dust once and were upgraded from a studio to a 1BR. Since then, we wanted a 1 BR avail to book at 11 months since we like to travel in early December. If pixie dusting is a marketing plan to sell more points, it worked on us. 

We LOVE Poly, but the lack of diversity in room categories just don't suit us any longer.


----------



## DisneyKim41

jwmob91 said:


> We got pixie dust once and were upgraded from a studio to a 1BR. Since then, we wanted a 1 BR avail to book at 11 months since we like to travel in early December. If pixie dusting is a marketing plan to sell more points, it worked on us.
> 
> We LOVE Poly, but the lack of diversity in room categories just don't suit us any longer.


----------



## DisneyKim41

I love the theming of poly. I just wish they had more options. It would never work for us.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

jwmob91 said:


> We got pixie dust once and were upgraded from a studio to a 1BR. Since then, we wanted a 1 BR avail to book at 11 months since we like to travel in early December. If pixie dusting is a marketing plan to sell more points, it worked on us.
> 
> We LOVE Poly, but the lack of diversity in room categories just don't suit us any longer.


I feel ya.  You definitely need to own at CCV if you want to book December.  I just wish CCV studios and 1brs slept 5.  I'm really drawn by Riviera's room layouts.  So temped to buy there.


----------



## jwmob91

HIRyeDVC said:


> I feel ya.  You definitely need to own at CCV if you want to book December.  I just wish CCV studios and 1brs slept 5.  I'm really drawn by Riviera's room layouts.  So temped to buy there.


 
MAYBE in a year or so we are thinking about a small direct Riviera contract (the minimum 125) since we are not direct owners any longer. I do love the rooms there and the upscale feel. We have three pieces of art that we purchased from their gift shop so it really would feel like home staying there. LOL


----------



## HIRyeDVC

jwmob91 said:


> MAYBE in a year or so we are thinking about a small direct Riviera contract (the minimum 125) since we are not direct owners any longer. I do love the rooms there and the upscale feel. We have three pieces of art that we purchased from their gift shop so it really would feel like home staying there. LOL


I've never even been to Riviera and I love it already. Sometimes I wish I bought there instead of CCV but the resale restrictions at the time scared me.  Now my wife won't let me buy any more points.  I just want 75 points!


----------



## npatellye

My husband convinced me we needed more than the 100 point add on I was willing to do direct so we’re trying resale for a few more.

Well, given the price increase for SSR tomorrow, this doesn’t bode well for me at all. I’m assuming it’ll be taken 

npatellye---$115-$20196-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 189/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/26


----------



## princesscinderella

KPeterso said:


> Yes, definitely thinking on it. Not sure I want a 3rd UY. I was thinking if I did a fixed week at VGF that I could do something like the first week of December. That way if I don't want to use it or need the points, it will be a highly desirable week to rent out since many want to travel there during the holidays. Is there a flaw to this logic? And December is one of my current UY, so it would align with what I have.


I think that’s good logic, but you might need to get the second week of December because sometimes the first week might actually begin in the last few days of November which would cross your dec UY and make things complicated.  That’s the same reason we bought week 52 because it gave us the amount of RIV points we wanted and it’s our goal to stay over the holiday break at Disney but not until after Christmas and we should always get NYE at WDW.


----------



## dado4

dado4---$105-$11896-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/25


----------



## macman123

dado4 said:


> dado4---$105-$11896-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/25



Good luck with that. With direct going $180pp tomorrow, that will be a nice buy if it passes.


----------



## dado4

macman123 said:


> Good luck with that. With direct going $180pp tomorrow, that will be a nice buy if it passes.


Yeah, I put in a low offer expecting to go back and forth but they accepted (Trust selling it). Oh well, what can I do but try again if it doesn't pass.


----------



## Michiel

macman123 said:


> Good luck with that. With direct going $180pp tomorrow, that will be a nice buy if it passes.



Where did you see direct is going up now already, instead of beginning of the new year? Thanks


----------



## macman123

Michiel said:


> Where did you see direct is going up now already, instead of beginning of the new year? Thanks



My guide has confirmed this. Its also on another thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/direct-price-increase-coming-5-27.3838750/


----------



## npatellye

Michiel said:


> Where did you see direct is going up now already, instead of beginning of the new year? Thanks


I don’t know where it’s posted but my guide emailed me this morning that it was going up to $180/point tomorrow.


----------



## macman123

npatellye said:


> I don’t know where it’s posted but my guide emailed me this morning that it was going up to $180/point tomorrow.



I haven't seen it posted in DVC website, but has been confirmed by my guide and multiple sources.......


----------



## benedib99

benedib99---$220-$28894-120-VGC-Aug-0/20, 67/21, 120/22- sent 5/26


----------



## HIRyeDVC

benedib99 said:


> benedib99---$220-$28894-120-VGC-Aug-0/20, 67/21, 120/22- sent 5/26


Good to see VGC prices still at this level.  I saw some sell for $270 a couple of weeks ago.  So crazy.


----------



## benedib99

Not sure if anyone is looking for VGF, but this is the best price I've seen recently for a 100 point contract with banked points:

https://www.dvcbyresale.com/buy.php?listid=1700674080612731


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

jwmob91 said:


> Nice! We are selling 5 Poly and buying 1 CCV. Have gotten closing docs for 3 Poly in the last 24 hours so I can report back that they are making progress LOL


Now I am waiting on the sellers to send back their docs.  If I were making 50 thousand dollars, I'd be signing mighty quickly


----------



## princesscinderella

HIRyeDVC said:


> Good to see VGC prices still at this level.  I saw some sell for $270 a couple of weeks ago.  So crazy.


That tiny contract sold for $320 a point . I’m working with that broker on my SSR contract and had to ask what it went for.


----------



## TroJo

princesscinderella said:


> That tiny contract sold for $320 a point . I’m working with that broker on my SSR contract and had to ask what it went for.


I went back and forth a few times with the seller on that contract. Glad to know I didn’t miss out by a few dollars.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

princesscinderella said:


> That tiny contract sold for $320 a point . I’m working with that broker on my SSR contract and had to ask what it went for.


Has the VGC world gone mad!I wish I had a bunch of 50 point VGC contracts lying around.  It's like the ultimate DVC golden easter egg.


----------



## jwmob91

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Now I am waiting on the sellers to send back their docs.  If I were making 50 thousand dollars, I'd be signing mighty quickly



I know right?! We bought a contract once and it took the seller two weeks to return docs. Title company said that it was a “reasonable amount of time” because they required notary. We were able to do all four of our closing packets in one day...so I don’t understand what takes some people so long!


----------



## Sandisw

jwmob91 said:


> I know right?! We bought a contract once and it took the seller two weeks to return docs. Title company said that it was a “reasonable amount of time” because they required notary. We were able to do all four of our closing packets in one day...so I don’t understand what takes some people so long!



It took my husband and I about a week to coordinate work schedules to get to the bank.  It happens.  Sometimes people are on vacation.

I am going to be away in July and it’s possible it will be when the contract I am selling will have the closing documents ready.  So, if that happens it will take at least a week To 10 days to return if the timing hits when we are away.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Sandisw said:


> It took my husband and I about a week to coordinate work schedules to get to the bank.  It happens.  Sometimes people are on vacation.
> 
> I am going to be away in July and it’s possible it will be when the contract I am selling will have the closing documents ready.  So, if that happens it will take at least a week To 10 days to return if the timing hits when we are away.


It has 520 points that are expiring July 31st.  Really hoping they can find the time.


----------



## Sandisw

ILoveMyDVC said:


> It has 520 points that are expiring July 31st.  Really hoping they can find the time.



Ill send you some pixie dust!


----------



## poofyo101

ILoveMyDVC said:


> It has 520 points that are expiring July 31st.  Really hoping they can find the time.


Availability is really slim.


----------



## Lorana

princesscinderella said:


> That tiny contract sold for $320 a point . I’m working with that broker on my SSR contract and had to ask what it went for.


Wow. If I were willing to part with my tiny VGC contracts (I’m not), I’d make a nice profit…


----------



## princesscinderella

Lorana said:


> Wow. If I were willing to part with my tiny VGC contracts (I’m not), I’d make a nice profit…


Me too I have an 80 point one


----------



## dado4

Yup went up to $180


----------



## Belle53

Belle53---$120-$14515-115-SSR-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 115/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 5/26

Here goes a 2nd time. I am not optimistic that this will pass ROFR especially now that there's been a direct price increase.


----------



## gskywalker

I was coming on here to tell the person off who posted about the BLT 320 point contract,  but I can't find the post anymore.....I am tempted.  Wrong use year but its fully loaded

EDIT: fyi the contract already has 4 offers, 3 over asking, so that makes it a bit easier for me.  I am going to guess it is going to sell for $155-$160.  Even fully loaded I don't think I want to spend that much for a larger contract than I really want.  Just heard back that it is already under contract.


----------



## Paul Stupin

KPeterso said:


> Yes, definitely thinking on it. Not sure I want a 3rd UY. I was thinking if I did a fixed week at VGF that I could do something like the first week of December. That way if I don't want to use it or need the points, it will be a highly desirable week to rent out since many want to travel there during the holidays. Is there a flaw to this logic? And December is one of my current UY, so it would align with what I have.


Is the first week of December that desirable? The point charts are low indicating lower popularity, so it’s good for DVC members who don’t want to spend more points closer to Christmas, but I would think renters would want to be there during the actual holidays.


----------



## KPeterso

Paul Stupin said:


> Is the first week of December that desirable? The point charts are low indicating lower popularity, so it’s good for DVC members who don’t want to spend more points closer to Christmas, but I would think renters would want to be there during the actual holidays.



Pretty much from early October to mid January are very busy times for DVC. Lower point charts but often fully booked 11 months out. Referred to in a lot of places as Fall Frenzy. Many people go early December to miss the crowds but still enjoy the holiday ambiance. I think it would probably be a decent time to rent in a highly desirable holiday location. It was just a thought.


----------



## npatellye

Belle53 said:


> Belle53---$120-$14515-115-SSR-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 115/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 5/26
> 
> Here goes a 2nd time. I am not optimistic that this will pass ROFR especially now that there's been a direct price increase.


Hope yours makes it through. Mine was sent yesterday just before I found out about the price increase and I’m not hopeful about it passing since it’s only $115/pt.


----------



## Lorana

Paul Stupin said:


> Is the first week of December that desirable? The point charts are low indicating lower popularity, so it’s good for DVC members who don’t want to spend more points closer to Christmas, but I would think renters would want to be there during the actual holidays.


Yes.  While Oct to first week of January is known as "Fall Frenzy" due to the popularity, the first two weeks of December are especially popular.
The weather is much better during Fall Frenzy, and point charts are lower.  You have Halloween/MNSSHP in October, Food & Wine Festival Sep-Nov, and then all the Christmas decorations, MVMCP & Candlelight Procession late November-early January, NYE, and runDisney first week of January.

The Wilderness Lodge is hugely popular for Thanksgiving & Christmas, and it is one of the reasons we bought Guaranteed Weeks for Week 47 (Thanksgiving) & Week 48, so that we could be guaranteed to get a studio if/when we wanted to travel during those times.  The years we don't go in that timeframe, we will just cancel and use the points, but we wanted to ensure we'd have a studio when we wanted it.


----------



## Disneyfan5plus1

npatellye said:


> Hope yours makes it through. Mine was sent yesterday just before I found out about the price increase and I’m not hopeful about it passing since it’s only $115/pt.


Ours has been in for 2 1/2 weeks at $115. I am anticipating bad news .


----------



## npatellye

Disneyfan5plus1 said:


> Ours has been in for 2 1/2 weeks at $115. I am anticipating bad news .


Ugh so sorry. Maybe they’ll have ROFRed enough SSR points before yours crosses someone’s desk.


----------



## princesscinderella

Disneyfan5plus1 said:


> Ours has been in for 2 1/2 weeks at $115. I am anticipating bad news .


I’m my experience with being ROFRed they take them fairly quickly.  Had one take at 10 days and others at about 2 weeks out.


----------



## gisele2

gskywalker said:


> I was coming on here to tell the person off who posted about the BLT 320 point contract but I can't find the post anymore.....I am tempted.  Wrong use year but its fully loaded
> 
> EDIT: fyi the contract already has 4 offers, 3 over asking, so that makes it a bit easier for me.  I am going to guess it is going to sell for $155-$160.  Even fully loaded I don't think I want to spend that much for a larger contract than I really want.  Just heard back that it is already under contract.


Wow 3 over asking....


----------



## gskywalker

gisele2 said:


> I put the link , but it was blocked.


Yeah I saw it was blocked.  When I looked at my email, I saw an email from them with the same details.  It was too tempting, I was going to put in an offer but am glad it was gone as we really didn't want to spend another 50k US$ on DVC, especially when we don't even know when we can actually cross the border.


----------



## Chia1974

princesscinderella said:


> I’m my experience with being ROFRed they take them fairly quickly.  Had one take at 10 days and others at about 2 weeks out.


Waiting impatiently for mine SSR $110. It has been two weeks today.


----------



## Red Dog Run

gisele2 said:


> Wow 3 over asking....


Just saw a 160 contract for 155 if you are looking for BLT.  See one of the main listers.


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974---$110-$19322-160-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 165/21, 160/22- sent 5/12


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974---$155-$20466-125-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 125/22- sent 5/25


----------



## Ginamarie

dado4 said:


> Yeah, I put in a low offer expecting to go back and forth but they accepted (Trust selling it). Oh well, what can I do but try again if it doesn't pass.


Maybe Disney won't want to bother dealing with a trust- fingers crossed for you.  This would be a great deal in the current market.
I will say, the loaded contracts haven't been taken as much as the stripped ones (Disney not wanting to pay the dues probably), so that bodes well for you too.


----------



## DisneyKim41

I'm almost wondering if the SSR price increase will put people off and things will slow down. Although DVC may have to replenish stock if people were buying before the increase.


----------



## ParkHoppers

DisneyKim41 said:


> I'm almost wondering if the SSR price increase will put people off and things will slow down. Although DVC may have to replenish stock if people were buying before the increase.



It put me off. I am on a 14 day waitlist for the old price and if it doesn’t come through I won’t be buying direct at $180 pp. At that price resale is a no brainer again IMO.


----------



## gskywalker

Red Dog Run said:


> Just saw a 160 contract for 155 if you are looking for BLT.  See one of the main listers.


Thanks for mentioning it.  I wasn't really looking but it was fully loaded with 19,20(banked), 21 and future points @$148 a point so it felt like I was forced to make an offer


----------



## Red Dog Run

gskywalker said:


> Thanks for mentioning it.  I wasn't really looking but it was fully loaded with 19,20(banked), 21 and future points @$148 a point so it felt like I was forced to make an offer


Understandable.


----------



## Kellyjhurst

Kellyjhurst---$165-$17495-100-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 100/22- sent 5/6


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$110-$19322-160-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 165/21, 160/22- sent 5/12


Taken today


----------



## npatellye

Chia1974 said:


> Taken today


Oh man, I’m so sorry. It wouldn’t surprise me at all if they take a ton of SSR right now to meet demand for anyone in that 14 day direct lower price window.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> Is the first week of December that desirable? The point charts are low indicating lower popularity, so it’s good for DVC members who don’t want to spend more points closer to Christmas, but I would think renters would want to be there during the actual holidays.


Considering the extreme popularity of the first two weeks of December, I wouldn’t be surprised if Disney readjusts the points chart to make those two weeks more expensive. Does anyone not walk their reservation for the wilderness lodge for those two weeks? I’m guessing not.


----------



## Rayspooh

Rayspooh---$105-$28286-250-SSR-Jun-0/20, 202/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 5/13, taken 5/27

Time to keep looking!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Rayspooh said:


> Rayspooh---$105-$28286-250-SSR-Jun-0/20, 202/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 5/13, taken 5/27
> 
> Time to keep looking!


Would have been one hell of a deal. Crazy that Disney is taking back so many SSRs for cheap and turning them around for $180pp. Easy money!


----------



## Michiel

Rayspooh said:


> Rayspooh---$105-$28286-250-SSR-Jun-0/20, 202/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 5/13, taken 5/27
> 
> Time to keep looking!



Hope you'll find a new one!

How are ever it makes me a little bit hopeful as my SSR contract was send in a day earlier (5/12) and I haven't heard back yet...

My contract was for $ 115 but I intentionally increased that to $ 120 to maybe get through ROFR. And international buyer, and loaded contract with buyer paying some of the AD's for this year. If this doesn't get through, I will look for a different home resort..


----------



## hhisc16

hhisc16---$81-$2925-25-HH-Oct-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 5/6, passed 5/28


----------



## Lee Matthews

Wow, those room refits to SS have really paid off. Bet the same with AKV and their rooms in a couple of years time


----------



## badeacon

hhisc16 said:


> hhisc16---$81-$2925-25-HH-Oct-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 5/6, passed 5/28


congrats!!


----------



## hhisc16

badeacon said:


> congrats!!


Second HHI contract to pass ROFR this year!
Looking forward to 20 years of fun at DHHIR!


----------



## Jersey Dis

Jersey Dis---$165-$17255-100-CCV@WL-Oct-100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/27


----------



## bmscott

bmscott---$130-$23340-165-BWV-Mar-0/20, 165/21, 165/22, 165/23- sent 5/6, passed 5/28


----------



## Jlcjunior88

Jlcjunior88---$80-$27705-300-AUL-Oct-8/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 5/24


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jlcjunior88 said:


> Jlcjunior88---$80-$27705-300-AUL-Oct-8/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 5/24


WOWZERS! What a steal of a deal!


----------



## Noles235

Jlcjunior88 said:


> Jlcjunior88---$80-$27705-300-AUL-Oct-8/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 5/24


Lucky you. I keep looking and can’t find any at reasonable prices.


----------



## monorailblack

Monorailblack---$157-$26993-160-PVB-Sep-0/19, 9/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/11, passed 5/4


----------



## Ginamarie

Noles235 said:


> Lucky you. I keep looking and can’t find any at reasonable prices.


I think you have to make your offer even when the list price is high.
Aulani is the property where I consistently see offers taken way under what the listing prices are.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> I think you have to make your offer even when the list price is high.
> Aulani is the property where I consistently see offers taken way under what the listing prices are.


It’s crazy how low you could get Aulani for on the resale market. As long as Disney keeps passing on it on ROFR, this trend will likely continue and Aulani direct will never sell out. Crazy


----------



## Lee Matthews

Lee Matthews---$90 $9000-100 VB-JUN 0/20, 50/21, 100/22- sent 5/28 - Seller pays Closing

Probably overpaid here but we managed to negotiate the closing costs.
TBH, we don’t know a lot about Vero Beach but from the UK, we didn’t really want to travel to Spain for beach holidays so went with this. Then at least if we wanted, we can pop to WDW if we fancied.


----------



## DisneyonMars

Not sure how to do this but @Jersey Dis I would ask the seller to bank those October 2020 points as the deadline is May 31 and you won't have much time to use them by the time you get the points if you do not bank!  I have an October use year also so noticed this.


----------



## Jersey Dis

DisneyonMars said:


> Not sure how to do this but @Jersey Dis I would ask the seller to bank those October 2020 points as the deadline is May 31 and you won't have much time to use them by the time you get the points if you do not bank!  I have an October use year also so noticed this.



Wish I could have something done but those are actually 2019 points that were banked to 2020 and not used. The 2020 points were banked to 2021(hence why we are getting 200 in 2021) so this would be considered a loaded contract. My hope is that if we get through rofr quick enough and get the contract in our hands that we can try to reserve something and rent it but we realize it’s a stretch.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jersey Dis said:


> Wish I could have something done but those are actually 2019 points that were banked to 2020 and not used. The 2020 points were banked to 2021(hence why we are getting 200 in 2021) so this would be considered a loaded contract. My hope is that if we get through rofr quick enough and get the contract in our hands that we can try to reserve something and rent it but we realize it’s a stretch.


We had a similar situation. I knew we weren’t going to close in time. So I worked through the broker to have the seller make a reservation on our behalf. We took a “free” vacation at the Aulani for 4 nights in a 1br ocean front villa. All was needed was a $1200 deposit that will go toward final payment. I’m still awaiting closing documents.


----------



## DonMacGregor

hhisc16 said:


> hhisc16---$81-$2925-25-HH-Oct-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 5/6, passed 5/28


Gives me hope for my HH contract submitted on 5/17 at $80 PP


----------



## HIRyeDVC

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/listings/grand-californian/gcb1019/
300 pt contract for $300pp. VGC owners are cashing in!! Holy smokes!


----------



## gskywalker

Jlcjunior88 said:


> Jlcjunior88---$80-$27705-300-AUL-Oct-8/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 5/24


Tried to send you a message to ask but couldn't.  I believe you got this on Fidelity and they have 2 other contracts I am considering bidding on and wasn't sure how the negotiating went for you on your contract.  If you can start a conversation with me, please do.


----------



## ICEMAN3205

Help, this happen to anyone else.  I signed my closing documents yesterday for AKV 180 pts.  Broker called today and said the available points are wrong, Was suppose to be 140 avail ‘21 and 180 for ‘22, but actually it’s 0 for ‘21 and 140 for ‘22.  Was told per the contract that the seller has to pay $15pp for the 180 pts.  Looking long term that sounds great, but I’m planning a trip in next 12 months and have to rent or transfer now, is the $15 worth the hassle?  Plus I was reimbursing seller dues for 115 points.


----------



## Sandisw

ICEMAN3205 said:


> Help, this happen to anyone else.  I signed my contract yesterday for AKV 180 pts.  Broker called today and said the available points are wrong, Was suppose to be 140 avail ‘21 and 180 for ‘22, but actually it’s 0 for ‘21 and 140 for ‘22.  Was told per the contract that the seller has to pay $15pp for the 180 pts.  Looking long term that sounds great, but I’m planning a trip in next 12 months and have to rent or transfer now, is the $15 worth the hassle?  Plus I was reimbursing seller dues for 115 points.



Usually the seller only is required to pay that if you find that out after the point you can cancel the contract, but it sounds like they are willing to give you that?

Never happened to me, but I don’t think I would follow through with a purchase that was not what I wanted if I could simply move on to find another one.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

ICEMAN3205 said:


> Help, this happen to anyone else.  I signed my contract yesterday for AKV 180 pts.  Broker called today and said the available points are wrong, Was suppose to be 140 avail ‘21 and 180 for ‘22, but actually it’s 0 for ‘21 and 140 for ‘22.  Was told per the contract that the seller has to pay $15pp for the 180 pts.  Looking long term that sounds great, but I’m planning a trip in next 12 months and have to rent or transfer now, is the $15 worth the hassle?  Plus I was reimbursing seller dues for 115 points.


I'd walk away.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

ICEMAN3205 said:


> Help, this happen to anyone else.  I signed my contract yesterday for AKV 180 pts.  Broker called today and said the available points are wrong, Was suppose to be 140 avail ‘21 and 180 for ‘22, but actually it’s 0 for ‘21 and 140 for ‘22.  Was told per the contract that the seller has to pay $15pp for the 180 pts.  Looking long term that sounds great, but I’m planning a trip in next 12 months and have to rent or transfer now, is the $15 worth the hassle?  Plus I was reimbursing seller dues for 115 points.


Sounds sketchy all around.  The owner must have seen the listing and known it was wrong.  And the broker was either sloppy or didn’t do due diligence.  If you got an amazing deal, I’d consider going ahead, but otherwise, yes, walk away.


----------



## gskywalker

ICEMAN3205 said:


> Help, this happen to anyone else.  I signed my contract yesterday for AKV 180 pts.  Broker called today and said the available points are wrong, Was suppose to be 140 avail ‘21 and 180 for ‘22, but actually it’s 0 for ‘21 and 140 for ‘22.  Was told per the contract that the seller has to pay $15pp for the 180 pts.  Looking long term that sounds great, but I’m planning a trip in next 12 months and have to rent or transfer now, is the $15 worth the hassle?  Plus I was reimbursing seller dues for 115 points.


It depends on the price pp and I would insist that I wouldn't be paying the dues for the 115 points, plus they would have to give you credit for the dues for the missing 40 points in 2022(not sure how that works when it isn't know how much the dues will be for that year?)


----------



## ICEMAN3205

Sandisw said:


> Usually the seller only is required to pay that if you find that out after the point you can cancel the contract, but it sounds like they are willing to give you that?
> 
> Never happened to me, but I don’t think I would follow through with a purchase that was not what I wanted if I could simply move on to find another one.


I miss typed we, actually signed the closing docs yesterday, but didn’t wire the money yet. We’ve gone through ROFR, and thought we were in the homestretch.


----------



## ICEMAN3205

gskywalker said:


> It depends on the price pp and I would insist that I wouldn't be paying the dues for the 115 points, plus they would have to give you credit for the dues for the missing 40 points in 2022(not sure how that works when it isn't know how much the dues will be for that year?)


It was kinda funky to start, the 40 points were supposedly banked in from 2020, and the 115 was 2021 points so that’s why the dues reimbursement were only on the 115.  There’s nothing missing from 2022.


----------



## Jlcjunior88

gskywalker said:


> Tried to send you a message to ask but couldn't.  I believe you got this on Fidelity and they have 2 other contracts I am considering bidding on and wasn't sure how the negotiating went for you on your contract.  If you can start a conversation with me, please do.


I think it’s because I’m a newbie and need 10 posts to PM. I’d be more than happy to share my experience about negotiating this contract.


----------



## gskywalker

Jlcjunior88 said:


> I think it’s because I’m a newbie and need 10 posts to PM. I’d be more than happy to share my experience about negotiating this contract.


Ah ok.  Wow in almost 2 years you only had 5 posts.....that is a lot of lurking


----------



## gskywalker

Jlcjunior88 said:


> I think it’s because I’m a newbie and need 10 posts to PM. I’d be more than happy to share my experience about negotiating this contract.


 I didn't realize you were the buyer who had said to me before that maybe you should have bid less because I got it for $70 a point.  I just looked at your profile and saw.  So it said it was significantly over $100 and they accepted your initial offer.  I thought we were done buying contracts but suddenly my wife wants us to have 4 contracts so we have one to pass down to each of our kids, so we will be looking for a couple of more when the price is right.


----------



## Sandisw

ICEMAN3205 said:


> I miss typed we, actually signed the closing docs yesterday, but didn’t wire the money yet. We’ve gone through ROFR, and thought we were in the homestretch.



That makes it different.  If the contract indicated it’s $15/point I am not sure you can do much else but accept that...except ask for additional reimbursement for the dues?


----------



## princesscinderella

Noles235 said:


> Lucky you. I keep looking and can’t find any at reasonable prices.


You need to bid on them to get the deals, the worst they can say is no.  Some brokers will present all offers and some will laugh and say they won’t take it without ever presenting it and some have been instructed not to present bids if they are under a certain price.  I personally like the bidding process and trying to get the deal.

edited for bad spelling


----------



## ScubaCat

Lee Matthews said:


> Lee Matthews---$90 $9000-100 VB-JUN 0/20, 50/21, 100/22- sent 5/28 - Seller pays Closing


Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?  Thanks


----------



## Paul Stupin

DisneyonMars said:


> Not sure how to do this but @Jersey Dis I would ask the seller to bank those October 2020 points as the deadline is May 31 and you won't have much time to use them by the time you get the points if you do not bank!  I have an October use year also so noticed this.


The person should ask the seller through the broker. Today. Its worked for me every time, but I've done it a little earlier. If the seller doesn't do it by Monday, DVC might still bank the points a little late if the seller asks next week. That also worked for me a few months ago.


----------



## ICEMAN3205

Sandisw said:


> That makes it different.  If the contract indicated it’s $15/point I am not sure you can do much else but accept that...except ask for additional reimbursement for the dues?


The broker told me that the $15pp was to make me whole and there wouldn’t be a dues reimbursement.  When I look at it as a whole I paid $117 per point so that makes it  $102pp, which seems like a great deal that would never pass now.  But when I think about the fact that I need to buy rental/transfer points now to stay next year, it makes the math a lot harder.


----------



## Rayspooh

HIRyeDVC said:


> Would have been one hell of a deal. Crazy that Disney is taking back so many SSRs for cheap and turning them around for $180pp. Easy money!



I felt good about it when the offer was accepted, but very soon after that Saratoga started blowing up, and I knew there was no way it was going to pass. It would have been an amazing deal!


----------



## Jersey Dis

Again to reiterate, the points are un bankable for is as they are 2019 points that were already banked to 2020.


----------



## Sandisw

ICEMAN3205 said:


> The broker told me that the $15pp was to make me whole and there wouldn’t be a dues reimbursement.  When I look at it as a whole I paid $117 per point so that makes it  $102pp, which seems like a great deal that would never pass now.  But when I think about the fact that I need to buy rental/transfer points now to stay next year, it makes the math a lot harder.



It is frustrating because you end up spending more than being reimbursed. So sorry!


----------



## MAKP2

ICEMAN3205 said:


> Help, this happen to anyone else.  I signed my closing documents yesterday for AKV 180 pts.  Broker called today and said the available points are wrong, Was suppose to be 140 avail ‘21 and 180 for ‘22, but actually it’s 0 for ‘21 and 140 for ‘22.  Was told per the contract that the seller has to pay $15pp for the 180 pts.  Looking long term that sounds great, but I’m planning a trip in next 12 months and have to rent or transfer now, is the $15 worth the hassle?  Plus I was reimbursing seller dues for 115 points.


It was sketchy. First the broker never did a due diligent on his/her part. Second the seller completely an outlier by did not disclose the points and did it on purpose to attract the buyer. You can bring it to a legal matter if both seller and buyer signed the offer letter stated the original points in the beginning of contract signing. Or You can walk out.


----------



## Sandisw

MAKP2 said:


> It was sketchy. First the broker never did a due diligent on his/her part. Second the seller completely an outlier by did not disclose the points and did it on purpose to attract the buyer. You can bring it to a legal matter if both seller and buyer signed the offer letter stated the original points in the beginning of contract signing. Or You can walk out.



Except the contract indicates the remedy if the points are not as stated.  So, the buyer has already agreed to that.


----------



## ICEMAN3205

MAKP2 said:


> It was sketchy. First the broker never did a due diligent on his/her part. Second the seller completely an outlier by did not disclose the points and did it on purpose to attract the buyer. You can bring it to a legal matter if both seller and buyer signed the offer letter stated the original points in the beginning of contract signing. Or You can walk out.


I was told (by the broker) that “Disney no longer checks the available points” (presumably at ROFR) and this has only happened 2-3 times ever to them.  The seller supposedly notice the problem when getting their documents notarized.  I understand the mess the pandemic created and I’ve heard that DVC software is pretty antiquated but how do you not keep track of your points.  I’m not really sure they would do this on purpose.  There’s no real gain.


----------



## Pianograd99

badeacon said:


> congrats!!


Is AKV scheduled for a refurb?
(Sorry - replied to the wrong post)


----------



## Lee Matthews

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?  Thanks



Think this is right 

Lee Matthews---$90-$9000-100-VB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 100/22-seller pay closing- sent 5/28


----------



## Pianograd99

Lee Matthews said:


> Wow, those room refits to SS have really paid off. Bet the same with AKV and their rooms in a couple of years time


Is there a scheduled refurb for AKV?


----------



## Ginamarie

At $102/point, you’re not going to find a better deal. I’d take the credit and be done with it. Long term you are so much better just buying extra points for this year.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Pianograd99 said:


> Is there a scheduled refurb for AKV?



AKV had a soft goods refurb in 2016.   That means it could potentially be on the schedule for a hard goods refurb in 2023 but DVC only announces the schedule a year and 1/2 or so out so no mention yet.  At the 2020 annual meeting the resorts having refurbs in 2021 and 2022 were announced.  As we discovered with BRV and PVB they will switch things around even when they have been scheduled and announced.   I wouldn't be terribly surprised to see AKV pushed out another year or two.


----------



## AulaniNutz

aulaninutz---$147.5-$46555-300-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 166/21, 300/22- sent 5/18


----------



## Lee Matthews

Pianograd99 said:


> Is there a scheduled refurb for AKV?



From what I understand they were due a hard refurb in 2023, similar to what the cash rooms at AKL was given. It's probably going to be pushed a year or 2 but the job they did on those cash rooms are great and I can't wait


----------



## asaj

asaj---$165-$38800-220-PVB-Jun-64/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 5/15, passed 6/4


----------



## pangyal

Lee Matthews said:


> Think this is right
> 
> Lee Matthews---$90-$9000-100-VB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 100/22-seller pay closing- sent 5/28


Are you not paying pro-rated dues on the 2021 points?


----------



## pangyal

Updated ✌


----------



## MAKP2

MAKP2---$112-$13920-110-SSR-Feb-0/20, 88/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 3/29, passed 4/22

Newbie is here. We made an offered on 3/28 and finally received our first membership ID through email yesterday 5/28. We just received our first pixie dust as a member . I just got out of the phone with CM. To my surprise I only waited 35 min. Within 15 min my points are in my accounts. The CM work his magic and we have our confirm vacation for our Dec trip at SSR although it stated no availability. We also wait listed at AKV .

Hopefully my small BLT contract will pass soon. It was sent on 5/14.


----------



## momtwoboys

Hoping to hear this week! sent 5/11 and getting antsy.


----------



## MAKP2

momtwoboys said:


> Hoping to hear this week! sent 5/11 and getting antsy.


Mike will be right behind you. Sent on 5/14.


----------



## Kim.chris2009

momtwoboys said:


> Hoping to hear this week! sent 5/11 and getting antsy.


I’m still waiting to hear back on our contract sent 5/6. Fingers crossed


----------



## momtwoboys

Kim.chris2009 said:


> I’m still waiting to hear back on our contract sent 5/6. Fingers crossed


oh noooo I hope you hear tomorrow!! That stinks!


----------



## idisneyfan

momtwoboys said:


> Hoping to hear this week! sent 5/11 and getting antsy.


I was just wondering this morning if you had heard anything.....


----------



## momtwoboys

idisneyfan said:


> I was just wondering this morning if you had heard anything.....


not yet, hoping for a super deal but the wait is hard! Got all our closing docs for the OKW we are selling sent back last Thurs! so one is moving in right direction!


----------



## Michiel

Same here! Send 5/12 and waiting.. But I understand today is a holiday in the US? So the DVD office might be closed today


----------



## Sandisw

Michiel said:


> Same here! Send 5/12 and waiting.. But I understand today is a holiday in the US? So the DVD office might be closed today



Yes. They are closed today.


----------



## idisneyfan

momtwoboys said:


> not yet, hoping for a super deal but the wait is hard! Got all our closing docs for the OKW we are selling sent back last Thurs! so one is moving in right direction!


I'm still waiting for my ESTOPPEL.  It will be 2 weeks since ROFR tomorrow.  Anxiously awaiting.....


----------



## Ginamarie

idisneyfan said:


> I'm still waiting for my ESTOPPEL.  It will be 2 weeks since ROFR tomorrow.  Anxiously awaiting.....


Two weeks seems like a pretty normal time frame actually- you should be hearing something soon.


----------



## Disneyfan5plus1

Disneyfan5plus1---$115-$16502-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 5/8, passed 5/31

I am totally in shock! I thought for sure they'd take it with so many people going on the direct waitlist.


----------



## momtwoboys

Disneyfan5plus1 said:


> Disneyfan5plus1---$115-$16502-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 5/8, passed 5/31
> 
> I am totally in shock! I thought for sure they'd take it with so many people going on the direct waitlist.


also surprised you found out on a holiday? I thought they were closed today! CONGRATS on a super deal!!!


----------



## Disneyfan5plus1

momtwoboys said:


> also surprised you found out on a holiday? I thought they were closed today! CONGRATS on a super deal!!!



I thought they were closed too but we received an email from our broker at 2:22 this afternoon.


----------



## DsnyDreaminDad

Disneyfan5plus1 said:


> Disneyfan5plus1---$115-$16502-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 5/8, passed 5/31
> 
> I am totally in shock! I thought for sure they'd take it with so many people going on the direct waitlist.


This gives me hope.  I have a similar deal in ROFR that was sent on 5/13!


----------



## npatellye

Disneyfan5plus1 said:


> Disneyfan5plus1---$115-$16502-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 5/8, passed 5/31
> 
> I am totally in shock! I thought for sure they'd take it with so many people going on the direct waitlist.


Amazing! This gives me hope for mine in ROFR at the same price.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Sandisw said:


> Yes. They are closed today.


I don't mind going back to work tomorrow because the DVD office will presumably be processing accounts, estoppels, and ROFRs again.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

eatmoreveg---$135-$11275-75-RIV-Jun-0/20, 142/21, 75/22- sent 5/10, passed 5/31 

I had buyers remorse almost immediately after the sellers accepted our initial offer (no counter, maybe I should've offered a little less?), thinking about the resale restrictions and if we'd be able to make a contract this small work for us with the high point charts. But of course, talked myself out of it and went through with it. I'm still having a little anxiety hoping I won't regret this purchase! But I think I'm happy with the price even if I can only ever stay at Riviera with these.


----------



## kilik64

Disneyfan5plus1 said:


> Disneyfan5plus1---$115-$16502-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 5/8, passed 5/31
> 
> I am totally in shock! I thought for sure they'd take it with so many people going on the direct waitlist.


Congrats! Gives me more hope in my 120 for 160 will pass now.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

EatMoreVeg said:


> eatmoreveg---$135-$11275-75-RIV-Jun-0/20, 142/21, 75/22- sent 5/10, passed 5/31
> 
> I had buyers remorse almost immediately after the sellers accepted our initial offer (no counter, maybe I should've offered a little less?), thinking about the resale restrictions and if we'd be able to make a contract this small work for us with the high point charts. But of course, talked myself out of it and went through with it. I'm still having a little anxiety hoping I won't regret this purchase! But I think I'm happy with the price even if I can only ever stay at Riviera with these.


If a small contract was accepted at this price on the first offer, it may indicate a further price decrease in the years to come for Riviera. Of course, there still isn’t enough data to really know. This is a good find. I’ve been wanting to add on 75 points at Riviera direct. You saved about 4K buying resale. Personally, I think it’s a toss up if it’s worth being restricted to staying just at the Riviera. At least now, you get that 11 month advantage to book those SV rooms. Congratulations!


----------



## momtwoboys

we passed ROFR! yay!!! BRV will be our new home finally!!


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

Chrisdriscoll---$135-$24109-160-AKV-Dec-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/10, passed 6/1

Pretty much bang on 3 weeks to pass like I've been seeing elsewhere on this thread. Any idea how long estoppel is taking now?


----------



## momtwoboys

Chrisdriscoll said:


> Chrisdriscoll---$135-$24109-160-AKV-Dec-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/10, passed 6/1
> 
> Pretty much bang on 3 weeks to pass like I've been seeing elsewhere on this thread. Any idea how long estoppel is taking now?


thats my question now too!


----------



## Michiel

Michiel---$120-$37774-300-SSR-Jun-0/20, 600/21, 300/22-International seller- sent 5/11,  passed 5/31

Third time’s a charm! Super happy!


----------



## idisneyfan

momtwoboys said:


> we passed ROFR! yay!!! BRV will be our new home finally!!


I am so jealous! You got an awesome deal!


----------



## idisneyfan

Chrisdriscoll said:


> Chrisdriscoll---$135-$24109-160-AKV-Dec-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/10, passed 6/1
> 
> Pretty much bang on 3 weeks to pass like I've been seeing elsewhere on this thread. Any idea how long estoppel is taking now?


Today is day 15 for me waiting for the estoppel.


----------



## newarknut

ICEMAN3205 said:


> Help, this happen to anyone else.  I signed my closing documents yesterday for AKV 180 pts.  Broker called today and said the available points are wrong, Was suppose to be 140 avail ‘21 and 180 for ‘22, but actually it’s 0 for ‘21 and 140 for ‘22.  Was told per the contract that the seller has to pay $15pp for the 180 pts.  Looking long term that sounds great, but I’m planning a trip in next 12 months and have to rent or transfer now, is the $15 worth the hassle?  Plus I was reimbursing seller dues for 115 points.



That's a big difference. I'd walk away too!


----------



## ldo

sorry. I don't have all my closing details to format. But FYI for others:
$125-180-AKV-Dec-45/20, 156/21, 180/22- sent 5/12, passed 6/1.


----------



## momtwoboys

idisneyfan said:


> I am so jealous! You got an awesome deal!


now we are BRV neighbors!!!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Anyone able to quote the average time for Disney to create a new account?  I have an account but this last resale has a different use year.  This is affecting a reservation for July and one next year.  It's been 2.5 weeks since docs were sent to DVD.

And for those keeping score my sellers STILL HAVE NOT  DEIGNED TO SIGN my second contract all but assuring throwing away those 520 July points.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

I wonder how big the staff at DVD is


----------



## DerekDeBoer

“There’s a great big, beautiful tomorrow shining at the end of every day.” (Carousel of Progress) 

Congrats to the following 27 great families that passed ROFR in the last week! As always, THANK YOU to everyone for another incredible week of making magic - stay safe & magical 

MROCZKA
DENNY
MACKETY
ESWORTHY
FAIRFIELD
UCHIKAWA
BALCERSKI
BENWAY
SOUTULLO
MARTINEZ
NAVARRO
TUREK
WEBER
AHUNA
WOJCIK
TRAVIS
JACKSON
FLEMING
ROWE
TURNER
ASHNER
MARKOV
WRIGHT
SCHWERK
WU
BEHMLANDER
GUY


----------



## HIRyeDVC

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Anyone able to quote the average time for Disney to create a new account?  I have an account but this last resale has a different use year.  This is affecting a reservation for July and one next year.  It's been 2.5 weeks since docs were sent to DVD.
> 
> And for those keeping score my sellers STILL HAVE NOT  DEIGNED TO SIGN my second contract all but assuring throwing away those 520 July points.


Affecting your existing reservation how?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

I just wrote my agent and requested my 14K deposit back if they cannot get a written committment from the seller for when they deign to sign the documents.  Since I am going to miss the July points and miss using them for my May (2022) reservation, I might as well start over with pursuing a new contract that has committed sellers.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

HIRyeDVC said:


> Affecting your existing reservation how?


Not sure what you mean.  I was hoing to add days to my July reservation but, more importantly, I am trying to secure a GV in May and needed those points.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I just wrote my agent and requested my 14K deposit back if they cannot get a written committment from the seller for when they deign to sign the documents.  Since I am going to miss the July points and miss using them for my May (2022) reservation, I might as well start over with pursuing a new contract that has committed sellers.



You will lose your deposit if the closing date has not passed.   You of course can ask to change the terms of the contract you signed but the seller would have to agree if you were to not lose the deposit.  I believe you already lost a deposit on an SSR contract that you had committed to and then changed your mind?  Yes, you may not be able to use the points but really that was always going to be iffy.  I suggest not compounding that loss by losing a deposit and starting all over again.   And definitely don't go thru this all again by starting over.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Not aure what you mean.  I was hoing to add days to my July reservation but, more importantly, I am trying to secure a GV in May and needed those points.


I think I misunderstood your post. You were hoping to use these points to alter a July reservation but you no longer can, right? I thought you meant having a different UY somehow affected an existing reservation


----------



## Lee Matthews

If I have 2 different resale contracts with different use years they still both appear under one DVC login doesn’t it? Just listed with different membership numbers or will have 2 completely different log ins?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lee Matthews said:


> If I have 2 different resale contracts with different use years they still both appear under one DVC login doesn’t it? Just listed with different membership numbers or will have 2 completely different log ins?



Same login and there will be a drop down box for you to select which UY you use to book.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You will lose your deposit if the closing date has not passed.   You of course can ask to change the terms of the contract you signed but the seller would have to agree if you were to not lose the deposit.  I believe you already lost a deposit on an SSR contract that you had committed to and then changed your mind?  Yes, you may not be able to use the points but really that was always going to be iffy.  I suggest not compounding that loss by losing a deposit and starting all over again.   And definitely don't go thru this all again by starting over.


IT certainly got everyone's attention.  The sellers are going to sign and send today.  The title company shouldn't have put the July 5th. closing date on the documents without an explanation to the sellers.   Yes, I changed my mind about SSR and I paid 2K for it, it doesn't make me defective - it was a mistake with consequences.  The July points was iffy but that wasn't what was told to me over and over again by the resale agent.  I certainly didn't think my May 2022 reservation would be compromised.  I'm still waiting for Disney to give me my paid for points from my first contract.  Such BS and a lousy opaque way to do business.  I've put up thousands of dollars for nothing in return and no promise of when I might have use of the product.   Just vague inconsistent timelines without any means of checking other than an email address that auto generates the 'promise' of a 10 business day reply.


----------



## Hiddenmickey75

Excited to say that I just heard back and my PVB has just passed ROFR, whew, whew!

Hiddenmickey75---$170-$18390-100-PVB-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/10, passed 6/1


----------



## ScubaCat

ldo said:


> sorry. I don't have all my closing details to format. But FYI for others:
> $125-180-AKV-Dec-45/20, 156/21, 180/22- sent 5/12, passed 6/1.


When you get all the info, please format with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list


----------



## emmymac17

ILoveMyDVC said:


> IT certainly got everyone's attention.  The sellers are going to sign and send today.  The title company shouldn't have put the July 5th. closing date on the documents without an explanation to the sellers.   Yes, I changed my mind about SSR and I paid 2K for it, it doesn't make me defective - it was a mistake with consequences.  The July points was iffy but that wasn't what was told to me over and over again by the resale agent.  I certainly didn't think my May 2022 reservation would be compromised.  I'm still waiting for Disney to give me my paid for points from my first contract.  Such BS and a lousy opaque way to do business.  I've put up thousands of dollars for nothing in return and no promise of when I might have use of the product.   Just vague inconsistent timelines without any means of checking other than an email address that auto generates the 'promise' of a 10 business day reply.



So sorry about all the frustration. Its worth noting that Disney, unfortunately, has incentive to make the resale process FRUSTRATING for people - they want to drive people to direct purchases and really have little incentive to prioritize facilitating resale. My understanding is that no one can really push Disney to move any faster and based on my research the key to navigating resale is patience, patience, patience and the ultimate benefit is $$$$$ saved. Best of luck!


----------



## Kim.chris2009

Kim.chris2009---$160-$28533-175-PVB-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 181/22, 129/23- sent 5/6, passed 6/1


----------



## ICEMAN3205

newarknut said:


> That's a big difference. I'd walk away too!


After thinking all week I did cancel the contract.  So back to the beginning, I’m thinking it was a sign to not buy at AKV.  If anyone is looking there’s a new 180pt contract out there now.


----------



## DsnyDreaminDad

DsnyDreaminDad---$115-$26474-225-SSR-Aug-0/19, 133/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 5/13, passed 6/1


----------



## Twiggy1953

Twiggy1953---$125-$13821-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/13, passed 6/1


----------



## Kellyjhurst

Hiddenmickey75 said:


> Excited to say that I just heard back and my PVB has just passed ROFR, whew, whew!
> 
> Hiddenmickey75---$170-$18390-100-PVB-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/10, passed 6/1



Congrats!We sent in PVB for $165 100pts on 5/6, dying to hear if it passed!


----------



## MAKP2

momtwoboys said:


> we passed ROFR! yay!!! BRV will be our new home finally!!


Congrats.


----------



## Samita

Chrisdriscoll said:


> Chrisdriscoll---$135-$24109-160-AKV-Dec-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/10, passed 6/1
> 
> Pretty much bang on 3 weeks to pass like I've been seeing elsewhere on this thread. Any idea how long estoppel is taking now?


Congratulations neighbor!

25 days since passing ROFR, still no estoppel


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

ICEMAN3205 said:


> After thinking all week I did cancel the contract.  So back to the beginning, I’m thinking it was a sign to not buy at AKV.  If anyone is looking there’s a new 180pt contract out there now.



What a bummer, but probably the right decision for the circumstance. Good luck in your new search.


----------



## HarryHRH

HarryHRH---$163-$26130-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 181/21, 98/22- sent 5/11, passed 6/1

Didn’t expect to hear back so soon, very happy!


----------



## Kellyjhurst

HarryHRH said:


> HarryHRH---$163-$26130-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 181/21, 98/22- sent 5/11, passed 6/1
> 
> Didn’t expect to hear back so soon, very happy!


Who did you purchase with? This is the third PVB I’ve seen and we haven’t heard anything on ours sent on 5/6.


----------



## HarryHRH

Kellyjhurst said:


> Who did you purchase with? This is the third PVB I’ve seen and we haven’t heard anything on ours sent on 5/6.



We purchased from DVCResaleMarket... I’m sure you’ll hear back soon!


----------



## DisneyKim41

momtwoboys said:


> we passed ROFR! yay!!! BRV will be our new home finally!!


That's our first home resort and we found it so beautiful.  I'm anxious for the refurb so the rooms can get some love.


----------



## Kim.chris2009

HarryHRH said:


> We purchased from DVCResaleMarket... I’m sure you’ll hear back soon!


DVC Resale Market for us as well. Hoping yours passes soon!


----------



## Kellyjhurst

Kim.chris2009 said:


> DVC Resale Market for us as well. Hoping yours passes soon!


Wow! Yeah, we had gone with dvc store. Gives us hope though!


----------



## momtwoboys

DisneyKim41 said:


> That's our first home resort and we found it so beautiful.  I'm anxious for the refurb so the rooms can get some love.


we found ourselves staying there  most trips and its our fav so we sold our OKW and re bought in at BRV! We love the location the theme and the overall relaxing feel. Hope the refurb happens soon though for sure the rooms need some TLC!


----------



## TroJo

Sorry to post here, but I think this thread has the most knowledgeable people on the subject.
I just had a seller accept an offer on a contract that I’m almost certain will get taken by Disney during the Right of First Refusal process, however I’ve just been told that the seller has an upcoming trip 3-4 months from now and closing would be delayed.

Just heard from the broker stating that the “transfer process will not start until start until their reservation is completed. This includes the ROFR process.”

When I asked about sending to ROFR right away this was the broker’s response:
”To my understanding, the reason why the ROFR is delayed is because if Disney does decide to ROFR it, the seller existing reservation would be taken from them as Disney would be buying the ownership back. Therefore, to prevent any mishaps on the back end, reservations have to be completed because starting of the resale process as a whole”

I thought I’ve read a few times on this thread that offers were sent to ROFR with a delayed closing stipulation? Or is the broker right in this situation?


----------



## MrWonderful

TroJo said:


> Sorry to post here, but I think this thread has the most knowledgeable people on the subject.
> I just had a seller accept an offer on a contract that I’m almost certain will get taken by Disney during the Right of First Refusal process, however I’ve just been told that the seller has an upcoming trip 3-4 months from now and closing would be delayed.
> 
> Just heard from the broker stating that the “transfer process will not start until start until their reservation is completed. This includes the ROFR process.”
> 
> When I asked about sending to ROFR right away this was the broker’s response:
> ”To my understanding, the reason why the ROFR is delayed is because if Disney does decide to ROFR it, the seller existing reservation would be taken from them as Disney would be buying the ownership back. Therefore, to prevent any mishaps on the back end, reservations have to be completed because starting of the resale process as a whole”
> 
> I thought I’ve read a few times on this thread that offers were sent to ROFR with a delayed closing stipulation? Or is the broker right in this situation?



That does not sound correct. Our first BLT contract was delayed closing, but ROFR went forward right away. passed, then we waited to close.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TroJo said:


> Sorry to post here, but I think this thread has the most knowledgeable people on the subject.
> I just had a seller accept an offer on a contract that I’m almost certain will get taken by Disney during the Right of First Refusal process, however I’ve just been told that the seller has an upcoming trip 3-4 months from now and closing would be delayed.
> 
> Just heard from the broker stating that the “transfer process will not start until start until their reservation is completed. This includes the ROFR process.”
> 
> When I asked about sending to ROFR right away this was the broker’s response:
> ”To my understanding, the reason why the ROFR is delayed is because if Disney does decide to ROFR it, the seller existing reservation would be taken from them as Disney would be buying the ownership back. Therefore, to prevent any mishaps on the back end, reservations have to be completed because starting of the resale process as a whole”
> 
> I thought I’ve read a few times on this thread that offers were sent to ROFR with a delayed closing stipulation? Or is the broker right in this situation?



Who is that broker?  They are incorrect unless DVC has suddenly changed something although it doesn't sound like the broker is stating that.   It can and should be sent to ROFR right away.  DVC will decide normally and it is just the closing that can't take place until the reservation is completed.


----------



## TroJo

MrWonderful said:


> That does not sound correct. Our first BLT contract was delayed closing, but ROFR went forward right away. passed, then we waited to close.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Who is that broker?  They are incorrect unless DVC has suddenly changed something although it doesn't sound like the broker is stating that.   It can and should be sent to ROFR right away.  DVC will decide normally and it is just the closing that can't take place until the reservation is completed.


Thank you both. From what I’ve read I thought what the broker has said was incorrect. I’ve informed them that unless the contract can go to Disney for ROFR immediately we would like our deposit back.

Seems silly to tie up a $2500 deposit for 4-5 months for something that will most likely be taken: AKV 100pt @ $105\pt.


----------



## sndral

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Anyone able to quote the average time for Disney to create a new account?  I have an account but this last resale has a different use year.  This is affecting a reservation for July and one next year.  It's been 2.5 weeks since docs were sent to DVD.
> 
> And for those keeping score my sellers STILL HAVE NOT  DEIGNED TO SIGN my second contract all but assuring throwing away those 520 July points.


I provided this link in my response to your other thread, I’ll do so again
new closing thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-edition.3836891/
old closing thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-468
This is the ROFR thread - the focus being which contracts are being bought back by DVC & at what price & how long that’s taking.
For questions after you’ve passed ROFR your best resources are the closing threads linked above. They’re also a great resource for things to try if you hit roadblocks w/ the creation of your membership & the loading of your points. You can email, chat, or call DVC to get answers about your contract where the deed has already recorded. You can do the same for your bigger contract once the sellers doc.s get back & the deed is recorded.
Personally, after reading the last few pages in the closing threads I’d allow about a month after deed recording - could be quicker - but I wouldn’t count on it.


----------



## VdoesDisney

Changing my strategy here, this one is risky but I think it has a chance.

VdoesDisney---$86.67-$14962.12-150-BRV-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, sent 6/1

Edited with correct resort, this one is for Boulder Ridge


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

VdoesDisney said:


> Changing my strategy here, this one is risky but I think it has a chance.
> 
> VdoesDisney---$86.67-$14962.12-150-BRV-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, sent 6/1
> 
> Edited with correct resort, this one is for Boulder Ridge



Wow - that's quite the price for BRV!  It hasn't taken off like other 2042's but still.  Good luck!  If it goes thru you've gotten a great deal.


----------



## VdoesDisney

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Wow - that's quite the price for BRV!  It hasn't taken off like other 2042's but still.  Good luck!  If it goes thru you've gotten a great deal.


Yeah, I am crossing my fingers, they don’t seem to be ROFRing BRV as much lately so maybe just maybe I have a chance at getting this one.


----------



## Sandisw

TroJo said:


> Thank you both. From what I’ve read I thought what the broker has said was incorrect. I’ve informed them that unless the contract can go to Disney for ROFR immediately we would like our deposit back.
> 
> Seems silly to tie up a $2500 deposit for 4-5 months for something that will most likely be taken: AKV 100pt @ $105\pt.



I have bought and sold 4 times with delayed closings.  In every case the contract went to ROFR from the start.  

So, any change would be new.


----------



## sndral

TroJo said:


> Sorry to post here, but I think this thread has the most knowledgeable people on the subject.
> I just had a seller accept an offer on a contract that I’m almost certain will get taken by Disney during the Right of First Refusal process, however I’ve just been told that the seller has an upcoming trip 3-4 months from now and closing would be delayed.
> 
> Just heard from the broker stating that the “transfer process will not start until start until their reservation is completed. This includes the ROFR process.”
> 
> When I asked about sending to ROFR right away this was the broker’s response:
> ”To my understanding, the reason why the ROFR is delayed is because if Disney does decide to ROFR it, the seller existing reservation would be taken from them as Disney would be buying the ownership back. Therefore, to prevent any mishaps on the back end, reservations have to be completed because starting of the resale process as a whole”
> 
> I thought I’ve read a few times on this thread that offers were sent to ROFR with a delayed closing stipulation? Or is the broker right in this situation?


I do recall a situation - several years ago now - where there was a delayed closing in the contract & DVC exercised ROFR & canceled the upcoming vacation.
Since DVC literally steps into the shoes of the buyer & contractually must honor all provisions in the contract they were in the wrong & recognized it & actually found a solution for the person who’s stay was canceled. Don’t remember all the details, but It was odd because it was the buyer who had rented the points from the seller for the stay, thus the closing was delayed for the buyer’s vacation - so initially they lost their vacation & their contract, but they ended up staying somewhere nicer as I recall.
That was a total one off mess up by DVC, and not the norm though from what I’ve read.


----------



## Ginamarie

VdoesDisney said:


> Changing my strategy here, this one is risky but I think it has a chance.
> 
> VdoesDisney---$86.67-$14962.12-150-BRV-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, sent 6/1
> 
> Edited with correct resort, this one is for Boulder Ridge


Incredible deal.  If this makes it through you've scored big time!


----------



## Paul Stupin

ILoveMyDVC said:


> IT certainly got everyone's attention.  The sellers are going to sign and send today.  The title company shouldn't have put the July 5th. closing date on the documents without an explanation to the sellers.   Yes, I changed my mind about SSR and I paid 2K for it, it doesn't make me defective - it was a mistake with consequences.  The July points was iffy but that wasn't what was told to me over and over again by the resale agent.  I certainly didn't think my May 2022 reservation would be compromised.  I'm still waiting for Disney to give me my paid for points from my first contract.  Such BS and a lousy opaque way to do business.  I've put up thousands of dollars for nothing in return and no promise of when I might have use of the product.   Just vague inconsistent timelines without any means of checking other than an email address that auto generates the 'promise' of a 10 business day reply.


----------



## DDad4

DDad4---$135-$15001-100-BWV-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 5/7, passed 6/1


----------



## Paul Stupin

ILoveMyDVC said:


> IT certainly got everyone's attention.  The sellers are going to sign and send today.  The title company shouldn't have put the July 5th. closing date on the documents without an explanation to the sellers.   Yes, I changed my mind about SSR and I paid 2K for it, it doesn't make me defective - it was a mistake with consequences.  The July points was iffy but that wasn't what was told to me over and over again by the resale agent.  I certainly didn't think my May 2022 reservation would be compromised.  I'm still waiting for Disney to give me my paid for points from my first contract.  Such BS and a lousy opaque way to do business.  I've put up thousands of dollars for nothing in return and no promise of when I might have use of the product.   Just vague inconsistent timelines without any means of checking other than an email address that auto generates the 'promise' of a 10 business day reply.


The resale buying process can indeed be drawn out! Though you save money, you pay extra in time and frustration. I personally think it’s worth it, but there‘s always the option of buying direct. Or change brokers. You’re not going to be able to change the way the system operates.


----------



## MAKP2

Chrisdriscoll said:


> Chrisdriscoll---$135-$24109-160-AKV-Dec-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/10, passed 6/1
> 
> Pretty much bang on 3 weeks to pass like I've been seeing elsewhere on this thread. Any idea how long estoppel is taking now?


I got my membership number and activation code exactly 2 weeks after. I called MS the next day and CM load my points .


----------



## MAKP2

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Anyone able to quote the average time for Disney to create a new account?  I have an account but this last resale has a different use year.  This is affecting a reservation for July and one next year.  It's been 2.5 weeks since docs were sent to DVD.
> 
> And for those keeping score my sellers STILL HAVE NOT  DEIGNED TO SIGN my second contract all but assuring throwing away those 520 July points.


I called MS the next day after I received my new membership number (this last Saturday) and they loaded my point. I waited 35 min for them to answered. Additional 15 min to get my points. Another 30 min for them to help me reserved 3 days Dec trip .


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

Someimaginationhuh---$120-$27616-210-BWV-Jun-0/20, 342/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 6/1


----------



## MAKP2

ICEMAN3205 said:


> After thinking all week I did cancel the contract.  So back to the beginning, I’m thinking it was a sign to not buy at AKV.  If anyone is looking there’s a new 180pt contract out there now.


Yes probably for the best.


----------



## ScubaCat

DsnyDreaminDad said:


> DisneyDreaminDad---$115-$25474-225-SSR-AUG-133/20, 225/21, 225/22-sent 5/13, passed 6/1





VdoesDisney said:


> Changing my strategy here, this one is risky but I think it has a chance.
> 
> VdoesDisney---$86.67-$14962.12-150-BRV-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, sent 6/1
> 
> Edited with correct resort, this one is for Boulder Ridge



Even though these are SO CLOSE, could y'all please reformat with the link in post#1 so your strings can go on the list? Thanks


----------



## Lee Matthews

TroJo said:


> Thank you both. From what I’ve read I thought what the broker has said was incorrect. I’ve informed them that unless the contract can go to Disney for ROFR immediately we would like our deposit back.
> 
> Seems silly to tie up a $2500 deposit for 4-5 months for something that will most likely be taken: AKV 100pt @ $105\pt.



wow, yeah that would certainly get taken. I would of gone for that myself if I knew Disney wasn’t going to take it


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sndral said:


> I do recall a situation - several years ago now - where there was a delayed closing in the contract & DVC exercised ROFR & canceled the upcoming vacation.
> Since DVC literally steps into the shoes of the buyer & contractually must honor all provisions in the contract they were in the wrong & recognized it & actually found a solution for the person who’s stay was canceled. Don’t remember all the details, but It was odd because it was the buyer who had rented the points from the seller for the stay, thus the closing was delayed for the buyer’s vacation - so initially they lost their vacation & their contract, but they ended up staying somewhere nicer as I recall.
> That was a total one off mess up by DVC, and not the norm though from what I’ve read.



Yes, I remember that one.  100% DVC's fault and a solution was figured out.  It's like the DVC ROFR person/team/whatevertheyare didn't even notice the delayed closing on it when they decided to ROFR it.   Also remindes me of the pretty recent one of ROFRing an international seller but then DVC rescinded on their ROFR because of that.


----------



## ICEMAN3205

iceman3205---$143-$23286-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 6/2

Ok, here we go.  This seems a lot more stressful the second time around (probably because I realize its not just the ROFR that can go bad).  This time around I'm guaranteed $20 per point for any points that are wrong (that seems more inline with current rental market).


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

M:SpilotISTC12---$85-$5418-50-HHI-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/2

Had an offer for 25 points at VGF but felt like I'd get more use out of 50 HHI. Looking for more points in short term than less points long term.


----------



## JGINPL

removed


----------



## JGINPL

Price includes 195 admin fee and 2021 dues


----------



## awestbrook23

awestbrook23---$160-$16895-100-BCV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 6/21, 100/22- sent 5/12, passed 6/2


----------



## badeacon

ICEMAN3205 said:


> iceman3205---$143-$23286-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 6/2
> 
> Ok, here we go.  This seems a lot more stressful the second time around (probably because I realize its not just the ROFR that can go bad).  This time around I'm guaranteed $20 per point for any points that are wrong (that seems more inline with current rental market).


Good Luck. That's a great price!


----------



## allisonmw11

allisonmw11---$113-$21804-170-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 303/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 5/10, passed 6/2


----------



## DonMacGregor

allisonmw11 said:


> allisonmw11---$113-$21804-170-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 303/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 5/10, passed 6/2


Like clockwork lately. 21days, plus one for the holiday.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

MAKP2 said:


> I called MS the next day after I received my new membership number (this last Saturday) and they loaded my point. I waited 35 min for them to answered. Additional 15 min to get my points. Another 30 min for them to help me reserved 3 days Dec trip .


How long to get the activation code?  I am astarting week 4 from closing.


----------



## Aussie RJ

JGINPL said:


> jginpl---$95-$21081-200-AUL-Mar-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 6/2


I would have had a crack at this if I saw it. Great catch!


----------



## MAKP2

ILoveMyDVC said:


> How long to get the activation code?  I am astarting week 4 from closing.


I received my membership ID in the morning and activation code in the afternoon.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

MAKP2 said:


> I received my membership ID in the morning and activation code in the afternoon.


How long after closing?


----------



## Kellyjhurst

HIRyeDVC said:


> Thank you for this post. It prompted me to reach out to my broker at the DVC store and she told me that Disney DID send the estoppel for a contract that passed ROFR on 5/4. I should also receive closing docs this week or early next week.


I see you used DVC store, did they contact you immediately with the passing of ROFR? Seems like everyone after our sent date has received their pass (even some with same resort different broker) but here we are still waiting!


----------



## TroJo

TroJo---$105-$11989-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 114/21, 100/22-Delayed closing 9/13- sent 6/3

Delayed closing and deal also came with a $599 rebate if I sign closing docs and pay the remaining balance within 5 days of receipt of contract.

This is sure to wake the ROFR monster. While I don’t have much hope maybe it will distract Disney while everyone else’s contracts sneak by haha.


----------



## Ginamarie

Kellyjhurst said:


> I see you used DVC store, did they contact you immediately with the passing of ROFR? Seems like everyone after our sent date has received their pass (even some with same resort different broker) but here we are still waiting!


We used DVC Store for our resale and they were super prompt.
Unfortunately, ROFR doesn’t always decide things in order.


----------



## Ginamarie

TroJo said:


> TroJo---$105-$11989-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/3
> 
> This is sure to wake the ROFR monster. While I don’t have much hope maybe it will distract Disney while everyone else’s contracts sneak by haha.


Always worth a shot!!!
I paid $106/point in December but times seem to have changed since then. Still, some of these sneak through.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

thegoatfeeder---$130-$9394-65-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 65/22- sent 6/3 

Back in this thread again....trying to pick up some points at VWL before the renovation next year. Would have prefered to offer less, but its a small contract and the use year we need!


----------



## vicarrieous

Ginamarie said:


> We used DVC Store for our resale and they were super prompt.
> *Unfortunately, ROFR doesn’t always decide things in order.*



This!


----------



## Rebs007

Update on Rebs007---$114-$25039-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 276/21, 200/22- sent 3/11, passed 4/1

We closed on May 20th (We knew about the delay as seller had a booked holiday) We received membership number and notification code 2nd June.  I rang Disney today, 3rd June, to ask them to load the points which they did, I was only 10 minutes on the phone.  

Really excited as we are new to DVC.  I have now used some of my points for this September, doing DVC hopping across 4 resorts due to limited availability.  Now just need the US to open up to visitors from the UK, we will both be fully vaccinated by then.  

Good luck to all those still waiting.


----------



## MAKP2

ILoveMyDVC said:


> How long after closing?


Exactly at 2 weeks.


----------



## Benicola

Benicola said:


> Benicola---$118-$12665-100-SSR-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22- sent 5/16


Just got word - passed!!


----------



## npatellye

Benicola said:


> Just got word - passed!!


Congratulations!

Feeling much more hopeful about mine after seeing this one.


----------



## Twiggy1953

I wouldn’t have thought that would have passed. Our 100 SSR passed 3 days ago at $125 so I’m feeling just a little miffed
But congratulations to you. Just shows you can never tell what Disney are going to do.


----------



## DisneyKim41

Benicola said:


> Just got word - passed!!


Yay! Hopefully we see some passed today.


----------



## kilik64

Twiggy1953 said:


> I wouldn’t have thought that would have passed. Our 100 SSR passed 3 days ago at $125 so I’m feeling just a little miffed
> But congratulations to you. Just shows you can never tell what Disney are going to do.


At least on here the highest ive seen taken is 115pp for SSR this past month or so. Its only a $700 difference, not much in grand scheme of things (trying to help you feel better lol)


----------



## DonMacGregor

Benicola said:


> Just got word - passed!!



You’ve got me anxious now.Yours was sent 5/16 (Sunday) and ours went in the very next day, Monday 5/17. Do they work on Sunday? If not, that might mean the effective date for you was 5/17 too. Man, this is a stressful weekend coming up. Lol


----------



## Chia1974

I just signed SSR $125 100 points with delayed closing of 9/26/21. What’s the chance of it passing?


----------



## kilik64

Chia1974 said:


> I just signed SSR $125 100 points with delayed closing of 9/26/21. What’s the chance of it passing?


Really good I'd say. They could always increase the price of what they are taking, but if it was me I wouldn't be sweating that one going through.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> I just signed SSR $125 100 points with delayed closing of 9/26/21. What’s the chance of it passing?


Unless they really want the use year, I think you're fine.


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> Unless they really want the use year, I think you're fine.


October supposed to be the least popular UY.


----------



## JETSDAD

I don't think UY plays a role anymore now that Disney can change the UY on points.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JETSDAD said:


> I don't think UY plays a role anymore now that Disney can change the UY on points.



They don't really seem to be doing that much though if at all as people report certain UY's are available but they have to waitlist for others.


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974---$125-$13772-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22-Delay closing 9/26- sent 6/4


----------



## ktc34

ktc34---$170-$18329-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/6, passed 5/4


----------



## Benicola

npatellye said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Feeling much more hopeful about mine after seeing this one.





DonMacGregor said:


> You’ve got me anxious now.Yours was sent 5/16 (Sunday) and ours went in the very next day, Monday 5/17. Do they work on Sunday? If not, that might mean the effective date for you was 5/17 too. Man, this is a stressful weekend coming up. Lol


Here’s hoping you’ll get good news tomorrow!


----------



## Benicola

Twiggy1953 said:


> I wouldn’t have thought that would have passed. Our 100 SSR passed 3 days ago at $125 so I’m feeling just a little miffed
> But congratulations to you. Just shows you can never tell what Disney are going to do.


 We bought at $115 a month or so ago but we saw the prices rising and $118 was touch and go. Just delighted. That’s us stopped at 325...for now!


----------



## Twiggy1953

We’ll have 325 as well if the 100 completes ok ( although 100 of that is the Poly). Hopefully we’ll be able to have a one bedroom at SSR for a decent stay every year.


----------



## Benicola

Twiggy1953 said:


> We’ll have 325 as well if the 100 completes ok ( although 100 of that is the Poly). Hopefully we’ll be able to have a one bedroom at SSR for a decent stay every year.


Our goal was to have enough for 3 weeks at SSR in studio without our kids!! But I guess it will soon become theirs...


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They don't really seem to be doing that much though if at all as people report certain UY's are available but they have to waitlist for others.



It does seem that way. 

I wonder if some of those wait lists are related to the what month it is and if they have points for the current use year available.


----------



## DISJeff74

DISJeff74---$183-$10615-55-PVB-Apr-45/21, 55/22, 55/23- sent 5/14, passed 6/4


----------



## MAKP2

MAKP2---$158.5-$8450-50-BLT-Mar-0/20, 18/21, 50/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 5/14, passed 6/4

Received an email from my title company at 6.35 am followed by a phone call from my broker in the afternoon .


----------



## eccobleu

Eccobleu---$189-$5406-25-BCV-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/4

We have been thinking about adding 25 pts to our BCV contract for awhile; even contacted DVC about a direct purchase last week.  I told DH it was meant to be when this one popped up the other day.


----------



## asaj

asaj said:


> asaj---$165-$38800-220-PVB-Jun-64/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 5/15, passed 6/4



Passed today!


----------



## Chia1974

MAKP2 said:


> MAKP2---$158.5-$8450-50-BLT-Mar-0/20, 18/21, 50/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 5/14, passed 6/4
> 
> Received an email from my title company at 6.35 am followed by a phone call from my broker in the afternoon .


Congratulations! Waiting for mine @$155/125. I’m hoping for good news.


----------



## TroJo

TroJo said:


> TroJo---$105-$11989-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 114/21, 100/22-Delayed closing 9/13- sent 6/3
> 
> Delayed closing and deal also came with a $599 rebate if I sign closing docs and pay the remaining balance within 5 days of receipt of contract.
> 
> This is sure to wake the ROFR monster. While I don’t have much hope maybe it will distract Disney while everyone else’s contracts sneak by haha.


Edited my original string. Forgot to include delayed closing and rebate.


----------



## Einstein509

BTW, DVD just raised the minimum points for a blue card to 150 as of June 3.  Wonder if this will cool the market for direct purchases and push people more towards resale.....upping the prices even more with lowered inventory.


----------



## TroJo

Einstein509 said:


> BTW, DVD just raised the minimum points for a blue card to 150 as of June 3.  Wonder if this will cool the market for direct purchases and push people more towards resale.....upping the prices even more with lowered inventory.


I want to believe that Disney’s goal is to crush the resale market and sell more direct, but with current policies (resale restrictions on new properties, direct price hikes, and continue raising of blue card minimums) it really seems to be having the opposite effect.


----------



## MAKP2

Chia1974 said:


> Congratulations! Waiting for mine @$155/125. I’m hoping for good news.


Sending you a pixy dust...


----------



## adawson128

adawson128---$185-$29538-150-VGF-Sep-150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/4


----------



## adawson128

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> disneyrunner2009---$119-$13874-110-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/31
> 
> Chris_jarrett---$114-$21330-170-AKV-Feb-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/13, passed 4/1
> 
> Rebs007---$114-$25039-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 276/21, 200/22- sent 3/11, passed 4/1
> 
> DollFam---$115-$27717-220-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 3/14, passed 4/1
> 
> Dawg74---$112-$25839-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 3/13, passed 4/1
> 
> jlmarr---$115-$24850-210-AKV-Sep-0/20, 105/21, 210/22- sent 3/16, passed 4/5
> 
> E2ME2---$125-$21788.50-160-AKV-Jun-0/20, 263/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/4, passed 4/6
> 
> ejm3211---$115-$20892-165-AKV-Apr-0/20, 330/21, 165/22, 165/23-Int'l Seller- sent 3/22, passed 4/12
> 
> stacyzerr---$115-$36885-300-AKV-Dec-0/20, 190/21, 300/22-Prorated 21 Dues- sent 3/22, passed 4/15
> 
> starfrenzy---$125-$27356-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 391/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/20
> 
> SMB418---$119-$20966-160-AKV-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/3, passed 4/27
> 
> Bina Mischka---$116-$26220-220-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/5, passed 4/29
> 
> DisTime25---$125-$22524-160-AKV-Dec-276/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/9, passed 5/6
> 
> PearlyJoy---$112-$18573-160-AKV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/9
> 
> PearlyJoy---$114-$11957-100-AKV-Apr-0/20, 19/21, 32/22, 100/23- sent 4/18, passed 5/10
> 
> Lee Matthews---$120-$28991-220-AKL-Sep-106/20, 220/21, 220/22-seller pays 20'MF- sent 4/17, passed 5/10
> 
> Shanelle3---$116-$20511-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 160/21, 160/22-Int’l Seller- sent 4/21, passed 5/10
> 
> Rebs007---$108-$19221-160-AKV-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/9, passed 5/10
> 
> Matt p---$120-$21291-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23-Int'l Seller- sent 4/22, passed 5/12
> 
> gfarb27---$105-$26900-230-AKV-Aug-0/19, 230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 4/21, passed 5/12
> 
> iceman3205---$117-$22692-180-AKV-Mar-0/20, 140/21, 180/22, 180/23- sent 4/28, passed 5/17
> 
> Princesscinderella---$120-$21171-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/20
> 
> Jerbear2019---$149-$15800-100-AKV-Dec-53/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/4, passed 5/21
> 
> rawisericho---$120-$29371-225-AKV-Jun-0/20, 195/21, 225/22- sent 5/4, passed 5/24
> 
> pianograd99---$120-$21159-160-AKV-Mar-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/5, passed 5/24
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$88-$18700-200-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-seller pays MF' 22- sent 3/5, passed 3/30
> 
> matthewredrich---$90-$20670-200-AUL-Dec-73/20, 400/21, 200/22-Int’l Seller/ Seller pays '20 MF- sent 3/30, passed 4/22
> 
> BayGirl22---$124-$22110-160-AUL-Oct-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/5, passed 4/30
> 
> antib---$100-$14735-125-AUL-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 4/6, passed 5/3
> 
> benedib99---$103-$34158-300-AUL-Jun-0/20, 600/21, 300/22-seller pays '20 MF- sent 5/2, passed 5/19
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> jswoodard---$145-$26235-175-BCV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 78/21, 350/22- sent 3/8, passed 4/2
> 
> gfarb27---$120-$39259-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/7
> 
> Jun0192---$142-$26802-175-BCV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 175/22- sent 3/30, passed 5/6
> 
> MissPixieDreamer---$151-$24491-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 255/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/16, passed 5/10
> 
> babecca1---$145-$26798-175-BCV-Sep-0/20, 94/21, 175/22- sent 4/8, passed 5/12
> 
> mrmagpi---$189-$5485-25-BCV-Dec-0/20, 50/21, 25/22- sent 5/3, passed 5/21
> 
> hobbes42---$160-$24610-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/4, passed 5/24
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> kastaine---$160-$42695-250-BLT-Feb-191/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 3/11, passed 3/31
> 
> wiltony---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 3/8, passed 4/1
> 
> MagicKreator---$160-$46063-270-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 540/21, 270/22- sent 3/8, passed 4/1
> 
> jscottnc---$155-$39720-250-BLT-Dec-0/19, 5/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 3/16, passed 4/5
> 
> GBBT7636---$157-$33635-200-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 253/21, 200/22- sent 3/23, passed 4/15
> 
> All Star Paul---$155-$27338-160-PVB-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 162/21, 160/22- sent 4/19
> 
> mrmagpi---$180-$9910-50-BLT-Dec-42/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 3/26, passed 4/21
> 
> nie0214(Seller)---$163-$17630-100-BLT-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/24
> 
> Princesscinderella---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l Seller- sent 3/31, passed 4/26
> 
> tmendez2---$159-$34035-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 200/22- sent 4/2, passed 4/26
> 
> ddubaynavarro---$155-$15500-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/2, passed 5/4
> 
> HIRyeDVC---$163-$34005-200-BLT-Mar-0/20, 76/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/7
> 
> Lolcatparty---$155-$16379-100-BLT-Sept-0/19, 46/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 4/21, passed 5/10
> 
> jeremyaed---$155-$26152-160-BLT-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 144/22, 160/23- sent 4/23, passed 5/12
> 
> bvfbb---$160-$41009-250-BLT-Feb-0/20, 390/21, 250/22- sent 4/25, passed 5/12
> 
> huskerfanatic7---$167.5-$18082-100-BLT-Jun- 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/28, passed 5/17
> 
> achinforsomebacon---$157-$33730-200-BLT-Jun-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/29, passed 5/18
> 
> TroJo---$164-$19441-110-BLT-Feb-0/20, 220/21, 110/22- sent 5/2, passed 5/19
> 
> BoilerAero---$158-$25561-160-BLT-Oct-0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 4/29, passed 5/19
> 
> reddogrun---$161-$17140-100-BLT-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 5/3, passed 5/21
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> pangyal (Seller)---$115-$29165-250-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 250/22-INT'L SELLER- sent 3/12, passed 4/1
> 
> momoftwins---$132-$21636-150-BWV-Mar-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/15, passed 4/1
> 
> PearlJoy---$145-$4110-25-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23-Delayed closing in October- sent 3/7, passed 4/1
> 
> Sunnyore---$145-$11433-75-BWV-Aug-0/20, 1/21, 75/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/5
> 
> Markk1---$124-$43400-350-BWV-Dec-220/20, 350/21-350/22 sent 3/17, passed 4/5
> 
> WishUpon0909---$123.33-$20446-150-BWV-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/18, passed 4/8
> 
> gfarb27---$116-$44330-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 571/21, 350/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/12
> 
> VdoesDisney---$133.5-$21874.5-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 139/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/26, passed 4/20
> 
> ronw---$120-$25712-200-BWV-Aug-0/20, 124/21, 200/22- sent 3/30, passed 4/23
> 
> MegMoves---$140-$22771-150-BWV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/17, passed 4/27
> 
> andy1968---$142-$26222-170-BWV-Apr-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 4/5, passed 4/29
> 
> D&B---$125-$30000-220-BWV-Feb-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/14, passed 5/7
> 
> PearlyJoy---$128-$19810-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 62/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/15, passed 5/8
> 
> Crash8ART---$120-$12695-100-BWV-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/21, passed 5/10
> 
> bmscott---$130-$23340-165-BWV-Mar-0/20, 165/21, 165/22, 165/23- sent 5/6, passed 5/28
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> Saratoga Souris---$68-$16344-200-HH-Mar-6/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/25, passed 4/20
> 
> 2thecastle---$70-$4558-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 39/21, 50/22- sent 5/3, passed 5/24
> 
> hhisc16---$81-$2925-25-HH-Oct-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 5/6, passed 5/28
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Maleficent_Hades---$107-$27528.80-230-OKW-Dec-230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 3/12, passed 4/1
> 
> Nangosix---$99-$10162-90-OKW-Aug-80/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 3/12, passed 4/28
> 
> max jolicoeur---$127-$3775-25-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 3/12, passed 4/30
> 
> RunMagicalMiles---$110-$18520-150-OKW-Feb-80/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/12, passed 5/6
> 
> ParkFreak---$111-$21800-190-OKW-Dec-39/20, 190/21, 190/22-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 4/21, passed 5/10
> 
> Jsanta26---$102-$18213-160-OKW-Jun-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/28, passed 5/20
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> ddematteo29---$97-$16432-150-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 152/21, 150/22- sent 3/15, passed 4/8
> 
> hammer1995---$105-$6000-50-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/13
> 
> PearlyJoy---$108-$11903-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/1, passed 4/27
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$108-$17211-150-OKW(E)-Dec-0/20, 186/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/6, passed 5/3
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$118-$65857-520-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 520/20, 1040/21, 520/22- sent 4/20, passed 5/10
> 
> guerrero5---$118-$23936-180-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 341/21, 180/22- sent 4/9, passed 5/10
> 
> Kahlenfiore---$133-$7588-50-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 4/19, passed 5/10
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$129-$14336-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 4/30, passed 5/20
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$120-$19139-150-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 186/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/30, passed 5/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> dkotsel---$145-$29657-190-PVB-Feb-0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 3/13, passed 4/1
> 
> Minniemoo15---$150-$25870-160-PVB-Feb-0/20, 316/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/12, passed 4/1
> 
> hbg1---$149-$32040-200-PVB-Feb-0/20, 232/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/11, passed 4/1
> 
> Courtking12---$150-$56098-350-PVB-Aug-0/20, 694/21, 350/22- sent 3/12, passed 4/1
> 
> Jennyliztx---$143-$24633-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/5
> 
> vbmedic52---$141-$27148-185-PVB-Jun-0/20, 169/21, 185/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/7
> 
> whitters3---$155-$16598-100-PVB-Mar-57/20, 65/21, 100/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/12
> 
> Jwaire---$160-$17144-100-PVB-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 200/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/14
> 
> achikes24---$144.50-$22993-150-PVB-Oct-0/20, 87/21, 150/22- sent 3/24, passed 4/20
> 
> DingDang17---$152-$15681-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 79/22- sent 3/29, passed 4/23
> 
> Monorailblack---$157-$26993-160-PVB-Sep-0/19, 9/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/11, passed 5/4
> 
> askb6410---$154-$25022.50-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 153/21, 150/22- sent 4/14, passed 5/6
> 
> AladdinJ---$144-$43200-300-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 300/22-Seller pays 50% closing cost- sent 4/13, passed 5/7
> 
> Disneyfanatics6---$144-$29450-200-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 189/22- sent 4/9, passed 5/7
> 
> macman123---$142-$31990-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/7, passed 5/8
> 
> Alegria1004---$155-$20015-125-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/10
> 
> Headless Horseman---$147-$34607-230-PVB-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 230/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/10
> 
> kandlsutton---$175-$14265-75-PVB-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 75/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/10
> 
> All Star Paul---$155-$27338-160-PVB-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 162/21, 160/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/10
> 
> J Spaziani---$166-$26560-160-PVB-Aug-0/20, 80/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/22, passed 5/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> stlrod---$134-$43684-300-RIV-Dec-300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 4/1, passed 4/28
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> Isles22---$104-$17437-150-SSR-Sep-0/20, 270/21, 150/22- sent 3/10, passed 4/1
> 
> RapunzelRN---$111-$12006-100-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 3/11, passed 4/1
> 
> timff18---$110-$23100-210-SSR-Mar-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-INT'L SELLER- Seller pays closing/'21 MF- sent 3/10, passed 4/1
> 
> Lexxiefern---$114-$15143-120-SSR-Jun-0/20, 240/21, 120/22- sent 3/7, passed 4/1
> 
> RyanDisneyDad---$118-$19497-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/7, passed 4/1
> 
> allisonmw11---$100-$15533-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 3/18, passed 4/8
> 
> M:SpilotISTC12---$125-$5567-40-SSR-Dec-10/20, 20/21, 40/22, 40/23- sent 3/23, passed 4/13
> 
> nie0214---$104-$22202-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 200/22- sent 3/26, passed 4/20
> 
> KellyN1017---$115-$19448-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 4/10, passed 5/6
> 
> tlm345---$120-$26192-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 320/21, 200/22- sent 4/14, passed 5/7
> 
> DVCNewb21---$100-$22817-220-SSR-Feb-0/20, 29/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/9, passed 5/7
> 
> KTDoesDisney---$127-$10160-80-SSR-Feb-0/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 4/9, passed 5/7
> 
> Benicola---$115-$28179-225-SSR-Aug-123/20, 450/21, 225/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/10
> 
> NeoChaos---$110-$8300-65-SSR-Mar-0/20, 130/21, 65/22-International seller- sent 4/14, taken 5/10, then passed 5/13
> 
> goofyinohio---$120-$19945-150-SSR-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 4/24, passed 5/13
> 
> rkrose1---$124-$20242-150-SSR-Oct-150/20, 300/21, 150/22-sent 4/30, passed 5/19
> 
> Mousefiend---$126-$20928-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 108/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/4, passed 5/25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> HIRyeDVC---$220-$34548-150-VGC-Jun-106/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/26, passed 5/4
> 
> 
> HIRyeDVC---$220-$39088-170-VGC-Jun-72/19, 170/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 4/2, passed 5/4
> 
> Jmazzuca243---$225-$36718-160-VGC-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/20, passed 5/10
> 
> ValW---$260-$14030-50-VGC-Dec-38/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/21, passed 5/10
> 
> David.D---$245-$68807-270-VGC-Jun-0/20, 540/21, 270/22- sent 4/25, passed 5/14
> 
> benedib99---$235-$49118-200-VGC-Aug-0/20, 400/21, 200/22-no 2020 maint fees- sent 4/30, passed 5/19
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> GG23---$183-$19661-100-VGF-Mar-0/20, 195/21, 100/22- sent 3/6, passed 4/1
> 
> 
> MinnieSueB---$165-$17140-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller paying dues- sent 3/11, passed 4/1
> 
> Stw121191---$170-$21391-120-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 1/21, 120/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/7
> 
> BuzzyBelle---$173-$22490-130-VGF-Feb-0/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/8
> 
> macman123---$180-$24107-125-VGF-Aug-14/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 3/19, passed 4/14
> 
> BigDaddyLaBouff---$165-$31826-180-VGF-Jun-0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 3/30, passed 4/23
> 
> gfarb27---$175-$29882-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/7
> 
> Prince John Robin Hood---$169-$34597-200-VGF-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 4/14, passed 5/10
> 
> Thedjwaver---$181-$18910-100-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/10
> 
> SherylLC---$172-$29234-160-VGF-Jun-0/20, 135/21, 160/22- sent 4/21, passed 5/10
> 
> macman123---$186.50-$39250-200-VGF-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/28, passed 5/18
> 
> macman123---$186.50-$19250-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 100/22- sent 4/28, passed 5/18
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> mollys_aunt---$120-$13361-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 3/12, passed 4/1
> 
> cp3uho---$104-$17100-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 119/21, 150/22- sent 3/10, passed 4/1
> 
> gfarb27---$95-$28500-270-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 518/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 4/1, passed 4/26
> 
> awestbrook23---$106-$17548-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 125/21, 150/22- sent 4/2, passed 4/27
> 
> Disneytrippin'---$110-$23663-195-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 195/21, 195/22- sent 4/7, passed 5/6
> 
> idisneyfan---$110-$21334-175-BRV@WL-Apr-127/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 4/30, passed 5/18
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Pxedstqn98---$140-$11873-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 116/21, 37/22-Closing 6/21- sent 3/17, passed 4/7
> 
> geneandamy---$148-$28234-175-CCV@WL-Dec-125/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 3/17, passed 4/8
> 
> GreyTami---$135-$11239-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/27, passed 4/22
> 
> babecca1---$160-$17358-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/7, passed 5/3
> 
> Jwmob91---$152-$40353-250-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 134/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/10
> 
> emmsgug---$137.5-$59076-400-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 30/20, 400/21, 400/22-partial closing cost- sent 4/21, passed 5/10
> 
> Kenyoncad---$148-$27712-175-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 137/20, 134/21, 175/22- sent 4/23, passed 5/13
> 
> pepr1800---$160-$17387-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 4/19, passed 5/14
> 
> benedib99---$145-$27602-175-CCV@WL-Dec-350/20, 175/21, 175/22-no 19/20 maint fees- sent 4/30, passed 5/18
> 
> Lorilais_mommie---$144-$38623-250-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 141/20, 250/21, 250/22-11/20 closing- sent 4/30, passed 5/24
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22-seller pay dues- sent 3/17, passed 4/12
> 
> MICKIMINI---$65-$4515-50-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/13, passed 5/10
> 
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Chrisdriscoll---$135-$24109-160-AKV-Dec-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/10
> 
> gfarb27---$106-$19156-160-AKV-Jun-0/20, 176/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/18
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> gfarb27---$95-$23922-220-AUL-Dec-0/19, 440/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 4/16
> 
> T-i-double-guh-er---$113-$12225-100-AUL-Apr-0/20, 50/21, 75/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 5/3
> 
> ForWhomTheMouseTolls---$115-$21906-170-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 5/20
> 
> Jlcjunior88---$80-$27705-300-AUL-Oct-8/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 5/24
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> DVCRad---$180-$14688-75-BCV-Sep-0/20, 135/21, 75/22- sent 5/10
> 
> awestbrook23---$160-$16895-100-BCV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 6/21, 100/22- sent 5/12
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> awestbrook23---$155-$8815-50-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 50/22- sent 5/12
> 
> MAKP2---$158.5-$8450-50-BLT-Mar-0/20, 18/21, 50/22, 50/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 5/14
> 
> Disneykim41---$155-$25152-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 297/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/19
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$189-$20190-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 180/21, 100/22- sent 5/22
> 
> Chia1974---$155-$20466-125-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 125/22- sent 5/25
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> gfarb27---$125-$47428-350-BWV-Dec-0/19, 700/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 4/16
> 
> gfarb27---$125-$40678-300-BWV-Dec-0/19, 424/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 4/19
> 
> gopacers---$127-$29907-222-BWV-Apr-0/20, 116/21, 222/22, 222/23- sent 5/5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> 
> DonMacGregor---$80-$16640-200-HH-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 5/17
> 
> i18mulan---$69-$16505-200-HH-Jun-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/18
> 
> Lorana---$76-$4474-50-HH-Sep-0/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 5/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> gfarb27---$104-$24620-230-OKW-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 460/21, 230/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 5/17
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> AladdinJ---$144-$43200-300-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 300/22-Seller pays 50% closing cost- sent 4/13
> 
> Kim.chris2009---$160-$28533-175-PVB-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 181/22, 129/23- sent 5/6
> 
> Kellyjhurst---$165-$17495-100-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 100/22- sent 5/6
> 
> Hiddenmickey75---$170-$18390-100-PVB-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/10
> 
> HarryHRH---$163-$26130-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 181/21, 98/22- sent 5/11
> 
> DISJeff74---$183-$10615-55-PVB-Apr-45/21, 55/22, 55/23 - sent 5/14
> 
> asaj---$165-$38800-220-PVB-Jun-64/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 5/15
> 
> benedib99---$146-$43168-275-PVB-Aug-224/20, 275/21, 200/22- sent 5/19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> Sandisw---$152-$20648-125-RIV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 5/25
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfan5plus1---$115-$16502-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 5/8
> 
> Michiel---$120-$37774-300-SSR-Jun-0/20, 600/21, 300/22-International seller- sent 5/11
> 
> Benicola---$118-$12665-100-SSR-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 100/22- sent 5/16
> 
> kilik64---$120-$19785-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 5/18
> 
> Princesscinderella---$119-$19040-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 33/21, 160/22-Seller pays Closing & MF ‘21- sent 5/19
> 
> Dis87ney---$124-$26977-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/24
> 
> timff18 (seller) ---$129-$6972-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 38/22, 50/23- sent 5/25
> 
> dado4---$105-$11896-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/25
> 
> npatellye---$115-$20196-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 189/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/26
> 
> Belle53---$120-$14515-115-SSR-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 115/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 5/26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> benedib99---$220-$28894-120-VGC-Aug-0/20, 67/21, 120/22- sent 5/26
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> macman123---$160-$10350-60-VGF-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22 - sent 5/19
> 
> adawson128---$185-$29538-150-VGF-Sep-150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/4
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> max jolicoeur---$107-$17215-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 43/21, 150/22- sent 3/7
> 
> Amyeliza---$138-$5862-40-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 20/22- sent 4/19
> 
> allisonmw11---$113-$21804-170-BRV@WL-Jun-0/20, 303/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 5/10
> 
> momtwoboys---$98-$18630-170-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 5/11
> 
> benedib99---$110-$18350-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 5/18
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> PrincessPam1665---$146-$30785-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 120/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 5/14
> 
> aulaninutz---$147.5-$46555-300-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 166/21, 300/22- sent 5/18
> 
> Jersey Dis---$165-$17255-100-CCV@WL-Oct-100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/27
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gfarb27---$71.5-$25510-300-VB-Dec-0/19, 534/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 4/18
> 
> Emmett2020---$65-$11327-150-VB-Feb-0/20, 113/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/18
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> Bina Mischka---$107-$22091-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 3/1, taken 3/29
> 
> Lee Matthews---$109-$24525-225-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 225/22- sent 3/18, taken 4/8
> 
> laurenrebbecca---$112-$16770-140-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 140/22- sent 3/17, taken 4/8
> 
> laurenrebbecca---$117-$19883-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 4/12, taken 5/6
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> 
> gfarb27---$120-$26800-200-BCV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/4, taken 4/1
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> tmendez2---$147-$33650-230-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 230/23- sent 3/11, taken 3/31
> 
> achinforsomebacon---$143-$34585-225-BLT-Jun-160/20, 450/21, 225/22- sent 3/9, taken 3/31
> 
> Disneytrippin'---$152-$24320-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11, taken 3/31
> 
> gfarb27---$144-$46650-300-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/23, taken 4/10
> 
> gfarb27---$145-$54320-350-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 700/21, 350/22- sent 3/23, taken 4/14
> 
> lovethesun12---$145-$15745-100-BLT-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/25, taken 4/15
> 
> PearlyJoy---$153-$15930-100-BLT-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 100/23- sent 4/1, taken 4/21
> 
> emmymac17---$150-$25859-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 4/6, taken 4/22
> 
> Captain Trips---$150-$31410-200-BLT-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 200/22- sent 4/27 taken 5/12
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> gfarb27---$103.33-$34195-300-BWV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 600/21, 300/22- sent 3/11, taken 4/2
> 
> PrincessPam1665---$117-$25220-210-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 3/15, taken 4/8
> 
> Culli---$113-$18322-150-BWV-Jun-62/20, 97/21, 150/22-Seller 1/2 MF 21 UY- sent 3/16, taken 4/9
> 
> Crash8ART---$116-$12445-100-BWV-Feb-0/20, 124/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/30, taken 4/19
> 
> PrincessPam1665---$122-$27540-220-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 4/8, taken 5/11
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> Parkfreak---$99-$21780-220-OKW-Mar-0/20, 233/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays closing- sent 3/30, taken 4/19
> 
> lizzynorma---$91.3-$21960-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 4/5, taken 4/21
> 
> Dena1972---$98-$27357-250-OKW-Apr-250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 4/9, taken 4/28
> 
> sharene0724---$100-$15630-150-OKW-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 4/13, taken 4/24
> 
> DaveH28---$100-$25000-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 230/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 4/27, taken 5/19
> 
> Dena1972---$100-$27832-250-OKW-Mar-0/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 5/4, taken 5/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> Alladinj---$133-$40840-300-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 300/22- sent 3/3, taken 4/1
> 
> aladdinj---$134-$21100-150-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 3/17, taken 4/8
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> superlarz---$103-$17151-150-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/20, taken 5/7
> 
> Disneyfan5plus1---$107-$16050-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22 - sent 4/2, taken 5/7
> 
> gfarb27---$105-$31500-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 153/20, 300/21, 300/22-seller pay dues- sent 4/18, taken 5/7
> 
> Belle53---$104-$17411.50-150-SSR-Oct-120/20, 150/21, 150/22-Int'l seller- sent 4/9, taken 5/7
> 
> Jacec---$105-$18579-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 4/7, taken 5/7
> 
> BeBopaSaurus---$114-$24977-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 4/6, taken 5/8
> 
> Michiel---$111-$28470-250-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 4/21 taken 5/9
> 
> Michiel---$111-$11675-100-SSR-Oct-0/20, 5/21, 100/22- sent 4/24, taken 5/11
> 
> agirlcallededdy (Seller)---$110-$25552-220-SSR-Feb-27/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/8, taken 5/18
> 
> Princesscinderella---$115-$20202-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 5/1, taken 5/19
> 
> Dis87ney---$114-$24159-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 87/21, 200/22- sent 4/23, taken 5/19
> 
> mathgeek (Seller)---$113-$18753-160-SSR-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 5/4, taken 5/21
> 
> Kpeterso---$115-$12305-100-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 36/21, 100/22- sent 5/10, taken 5/24
> 
> VdoesDisney---$100-$11386.1-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 132/21, 100/22- sent 5/6, taken 5/25
> 
> Chia1974---$110-$19322-160-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 165/21, 160/22- sent 5/12, taken 5/27
> 
> Rayspooh---$105-$28286-250-SSR-Jun-0/20, 202/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 5/13, taken 5/27
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Robin&Marion---$138-$21550-150-CCV@WL-Dec-152/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/7, taken 4/21
> 
> Kenyoncad---$140-$30238-200-CCV@WL-Oct-358/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/2, taken 4/21
> 
> 
> *VB:*


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

Einstein509 said:


> BTW, DVD just raised the minimum points for a blue card to 150 as of June 3.  Wonder if this will cool the market for direct purchases and push people more towards resale.....upping the prices even more with lowered inventory.


Doubt it Strongly.


----------



## Sunnyore

Einstein509 said:


> BTW, DVD just raised the minimum points for a blue card to 150 as of June 3.  Wonder if this will cool the market for direct purchases and push people more towards resale.....upping the prices even more with lowered inventory.



My issue is it’s pushing resale prices up too. There is a BLT 50 points I want posted today but at $205 I rather buy direct for unrestricted point. I hate those “only full offer accepted” contracts, and yet they sell pretty fast anyway.


----------



## Katie2

Katie2---$116-$20,880-180-AKL-March-0/20, 0/21, 140/22- sent 6/5


----------



## Paul Stupin

TroJo said:


> I want to believe that Disney’s goal is to crush the resale market and sell more direct, but with current policies (resale restrictions on new properties, direct price hikes, and continue raising of blue card minimums) it really seems to be having the opposite effect.


Disney wouldn’t have instituted the new policies if they couldn’t get away with them and increase profits. Direct price increases tend to raise resale prices as well.

That said, I think the main driver for the current higher resale prices is limited availability.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Benicola said:


> Here’s hoping you’ll get good news tomorrow!


No news today...


----------



## MAKP2

Sunnyore said:


> My issue is it’s pushing resale prices up too. There is a BLT 50 points I want posted today but at $205 I rather buy direct for unrestricted point. I hate those “only full offer accepted” contracts, and yet they sell pretty fast anyway.


I saw that too. My timing was right. Passed ROFR yesterday for only $158.50 for 50 points .


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

Within six months, riviera will set a record.


----------



## pangyal

Updated! Happy June everyone  ☀


----------



## ICEMAN3205

Katie2 said:


> Katie2---$116-$20,880-180-AKL-March-0/20, 0/21, 140/22- sent 6/5


Very Nice.  That was the contract that I gave back.


----------



## MAKP2

Proud BLT and SSR owner


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Sunnyore said:


> My issue is it’s pushing resale prices up too. There is a BLT 50 points I want posted today but at $205 I rather buy direct for unrestricted point. I hate those “only full offer accepted” contracts, and yet they sell pretty fast anyway.



I’m with you! I made an offer on a 50 BLT asking was $198 and I recieved a response that oh sorry we didn’t list as only full offer accepted but that’s all the seller will consider.

Pricing is truly fascinating right now. I bought my first contract direct to get a blue card then subsequently added via resale. One was a small Saratoga 25 pt contractlast yr at $105 per point. When I called about the BLT contract I inquired about what the SSR was worth in the event I did find a BLT I’m looking for and could potentially sell the SSR.. They said $163 a point...that’s just insane!! I know Disney just increased direct add on to $180. If I were a buyer (that bought direct and could add on) I think I’d really have to consider just adding direct vs resale.

I inquired about an OKW 25 point contract on another site (non-extended) seller wanted $150 and got it.. that’s only $15 less than direct PP and if bought direct would get the 15 year deed ext.

Another contract I was interested in was a small VGF listed at $223 I made an offer on that but was sold at FP. That’s only $22 less than direct.

I think low inventory, everything reopening and pent up demand are obv driving these prices upward. The thing I’m monitoring is the the gap bw direct and resale. Resale was almost ALWAYS the more attractive option due to the cost savings. I LOVE and will continue to buy resale (when I find the right value)  but I am a little concerned with the narrowing gap between the direct and resale. I’m sure increased resale values will eventually push Disney to increase direct (maybe case with SSR) but in the interim resale may not always be the best option depending on contract.


----------



## Chia1974

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I’m with you! I made an offer on a 50 BLT asking was $198 and I recieved a response that oh sorry we didn’t list as only full offer accepted but that’s all the seller will consider.
> 
> Pricing is truly fascinating right now. I bought my first contract direct to get a blue card then subsequently added via resale. One was a small Saratoga 25 pt contractlast yr at $105 per point. When I called about the BLT contract I inquired about what the SSR was worth in the event I did find a BLT I’m looking for and could potentially sell the SSR.. They said $163 a point...that’s just insane!! I know Disney just increased direct add on to $180. If I were a buyer (that bought direct and could add on) I think I’d really have to consider just adding direct vs resale.
> 
> I inquired about an OKW 25 point contract on another site (non-extended) seller wanted $150 and got it.. that’s only $15 less than direct PP and if bought direct would get the 15 year deed ext.
> 
> Another contract I was interested in was a small VGF listed at $223 I made an offer on that but was sold at FP. That’s only $22 less than direct.
> 
> I think low inventory, everything reopening and pent up demand are obv driving these prices upward. The thing I’m monitoring is the the gap bw direct and resale. Resale was almost ALWAYS the more attractive option due to the cost savings. I LOVE and will continue to buy resale (when I find the right value)  but I am a little concerned with the narrowing gap between the direct and resale. I’m sure increased resale values will eventually push Disney to increase direct (maybe case with SSR) but in the interim resale may not always be the best option depending on contract.


I’m on the waitlist for direct VGF 35 point contract. At $250 direct price using Disney rewards visa 2% back, that’s $245 now and unrestricted. Not all small resale contracts are with such small gap as I just had a 60 point CCV under contract at $163.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Chia1974 said:


> I’m on the waitlist for direct VGF 35 point contract. At $250 direct price using Disney rewards visa 2% back, that’s $245 now and unrestricted. Not all small resale contracts are with such small gap as I just had a 60 point CCV under contract at $163.


Two good points you make! I forget about the added benefit with chase and direct. I got a promo that bw now and 8/15 all “travel” (incl DVC) the % back was increased to 5%. I don’t know if that’s a targeted offer or something everyone gets but def worth exploring! I may end up going the same route at VGF exprecially with the expansion slated for next year there. CCV is my direct contract. $163 is a good deal there for sure as direct now $225!  Agreed not all resale vs direct have such a small gap and there are still good deals out there via resale depending on home resort and broker (some brokers notoriously higher than others) etc. I just noticed less opportunities for savings (lower resale inventory and higher resale prices). Especially on small contracts (under 50 pts) always is a patience game but now it’s really really a patience/opportunity game.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

I picked up a small 25 pt VGF contract at $165, fully loaded in November with full intention to add on whenever the next well-priced contract popped up, which doesn’t look like it’ll be happening anytime soon. And with that small of a contract and the point charts at VGF, it’s really tough to do too much with it on its own.

I’m sorely tempted to sell it for today’s prices and jump on VGF2 whenever it happens. But I’m international which sounds like a bit of a hassle to work through and would definitely eat into any profits. So I’m just trying to wear my patience pants and hope that VGF2 will be a good opportunity! It may be the only thing that could convince me to buy direct.


----------



## Paul Stupin

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I’m with you! I made an offer on a 50 BLT asking was $198 and I recieved a response that oh sorry we didn’t list as only full offer accepted but that’s all the seller will consider.
> 
> Pricing is truly fascinating right now. I bought my first contract direct to get a blue card then subsequently added via resale. One was a small Saratoga 25 pt contractlast yr at $105 per point. When I called about the BLT contract I inquired about what the SSR was worth in the event I did find a BLT I’m looking for and could potentially sell the SSR.. They said $163 a point...that’s just insane!! I know Disney just increased direct add on to $180. If I were a buyer (that bought direct and could add on) I think I’d really have to consider just adding direct vs resale.
> 
> I inquired about an OKW 25 point contract on another site (non-extended) seller wanted $150 and got it.. that’s only $15 less than direct PP and if bought direct would get the 15 year deed ext.
> 
> Another contract I was interested in was a small VGF listed at $223 I made an offer on that but was sold at FP. That’s only $22 less than direct.
> 
> I think low inventory, everything reopening and pent up demand are obv driving these prices upward. The thing I’m monitoring is the the gap bw direct and resale. Resale was almost ALWAYS the more attractive option due to the cost savings. I LOVE and will continue to buy resale (when I find the right value)  but I am a little concerned with the narrowing gap between the direct and resale. I’m sure increased resale values will eventually push Disney to increase direct (maybe case with SSR) but in the interim resale may not always be the best option depending on contract.



Considering the limited availability and current pricing of VGF, I’m just going to bite the bullet and buy direct when VGF2 sales start. Also, the drawn out resale process, the unreliable sellers, the somewhat time consuming effort to find the perfect contract and then the pressure to act fast when you do, is getting more and more tiresome.

Also, with things picking up at WDW, and the probable success of VGF2, I wouldn’t be surprised if Disney announces construction on some monumentally cool new resort in a year or two, a resort where I can use my direct points, along with the new Disneyland Tower. With the gap between resale and direct narrowing, the added value, availability, and convenience of direct points for me is worth paying more.

So if there is indeed a DVC strategy to combat resale, at least for me, it’s working!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Chia1974 said:


> October supposed to be the least popular UY.


OCT _is very popula_r...it is just a very small "slice" of the DVC pie!  We are mostly OCT and it's great for F & W travel, but don't tell anyone as we don't need more competition for those contracts LOL!


----------



## Chia1974

MICKIMINI said:


> OCT _is very popula_r...it is just a very small "slice" of the DVC pie!  We are mostly OCT and it's great for F & W travel, but don't tell anyone as we don't need more competition for those contracts LOL!


I could not agree more! September would be my next choice. We do not like summer/hurricane season June to October.


----------



## Katie2

Katie2---$116-$20,880-180-AKL-March-0/20, 0/21, 140/22- sent 6/5 — cancelled


----------



## Ginamarie

Sunnyore said:


> My issue is it’s pushing resale prices up too. There is a BLT 50 points I want posted today but at $205 I rather buy direct for unrestricted point. I hate those “only full offer accepted” contracts, and yet they sell pretty fast anyway.


I dont think upping the points for the blue card have increased the prices on the resale market.  That's happening because of low supply/high demand, and probably effected by DVC increasing their own pricing on sold-out resorts.

Honestly, for small contracts, I would buy direct instead of resale, since they points are unrestricted and I'm not stuck waiting around on ROFR.  The resale pricing on those small contracts is getting closer and closer to direct pricing, such that it's not a bargain anymore.  That's also the resale market pricing themselves out though,  and if someone is willing to pay the high price, more power to them, but I think we're getting to a point where the supply/demand is starting to level off and people may start looking for better pricing again.  For instance, DVCResaleMarket is now listing more contracts per day than are going under contract.  Good sign for resale purchasers!


----------



## Ginamarie

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I’m with you! I made an offer on a 50 BLT asking was $198 and I recieved a response that oh sorry we didn’t list as only full offer accepted but that’s all the seller will consider.
> 
> Pricing is truly fascinating right now. I bought my first contract direct to get a blue card then subsequently added via resale. One was a small Saratoga 25 pt contractlast yr at $105 per point. When I called about the BLT contract I inquired about what the SSR was worth in the event I did find a BLT I’m looking for and could potentially sell the SSR.. They said $163 a point...that’s just insane!! I know Disney just increased direct add on to $180. If I were a buyer (that bought direct and could add on) I think I’d really have to consider just adding direct vs resale.
> 
> I inquired about an OKW 25 point contract on another site (non-extended) seller wanted $150 and got it.. that’s only $15 less than direct PP and if bought direct would get the 15 year deed ext.
> 
> Another contract I was interested in was a small VGF listed at $223 I made an offer on that but was sold at FP. That’s only $22 less than direct.
> 
> I think low inventory, everything reopening and pent up demand are obv driving these prices upward. The thing I’m monitoring is the the gap bw direct and resale. Resale was almost ALWAYS the more attractive option due to the cost savings. I LOVE and will continue to buy resale (when I find the right value)  but I am a little concerned with the narrowing gap between the direct and resale. I’m sure increased resale values will eventually push Disney to increase direct (maybe case with SSR) but in the interim resale may not always be the best option depending on contract.



My advice= always keep bidding what you're comfortable paying.  As the supply increases again, contracts will sit and need to start thinking about making their pricing more reasonable.  The OKW situation is insane.  I would never pay $150 for 2042 expiration points there on a small contract.  $163 on SSR- no thanks.  I bought my AKV points on the resale market 6 months ago and only paid $106... when the direct pricing was $180.  That's a good deal, and I'd do it again!


----------



## Ginamarie

Katie2 said:


> Katie2---$116-$20,880-180-AKL-March-0/20, 0/21, 140/22- sent 6/5 — cancelled


Is something going on with this contract?  This is the second time it was cancelled!


----------



## DisneyKim41

It seems like things are starting to even out with contracts. We went higher on price than we originally wanted, but in comparison BLT was going much higher.


----------



## ParkFreak

Adding on before my initial buy-in is final lol. If it doesn’t pass, I won’t be too mad.

ParkFreak---$128-$6072-45-OKW-Jun-0/20, 23/21, 22/22, 45/23- sent 6/4


----------



## JGINPL

Ginamarie said:


> I dont think upping the points for the blue card have increased the prices on the resale market.  That's happening because of low supply/high demand, and probably effected by DVC increasing their own pricing on sold-out resorts.
> 
> Honestly, for small contracts, I would buy direct instead of resale, since they points are unrestricted and I'm not stuck waiting around on ROFR.  The resale pricing on those small contracts is getting closer and closer to direct pricing, such that it's not a bargain anymore.  That's also the resale market pricing themselves out though,  and if someone is willing to pay the high price, more power to them, but I think we're getting to a point where the supply/demand is starting to level off and people may start looking for better pricing again.  For instance, DVCResaleMarket is now listing more contracts per day than are going under contract.  Good sign for resale purchasers!


I agree to a point, but someone might want to buy into a smaller contract to get their feet in the door so they can order what ever size contract they want from Disney, instead of a buy in at 150 points.


----------



## JETSDAD

I think the smaller contracts (100 and less) will likely increase even more than before.  DVC used to be willing to sell contracts under the blue card minimum to new members but not anymore. Add in the increase to 150 and I think there will be a lot of demand for the smaller contracts from non-members who have no other option if they don't want to buy 150+ direct.


----------



## ICEMAN3205

Ginamarie said:


> Is something going on with this contract?  This is the second time it was cancelled!


I’m also very curious what happened this time.


----------



## Katie2

ICEMAN3205 said:


> I’m also very curious what happened this time.


Nothing nefarious. After further consideration, we decided to go direct.


----------



## Lorana

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I got a promo that bw now and 8/15 all “travel” (incl DVC) the % back was increased to 5%


Which Chase card(s) was this for?


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

DisneyCowgirl---$125-$40563-300-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 412/21, 300/22- sent 5/13, passed 6/1


----------



## kilik64

Dvc resale market posted may rofr numbers. Interesting stuff. 118 high for ssr is crazy since highest month prior they had was only 100


----------



## benedib99

benedib99---$155-$33342-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/7


----------



## benedib99

benedib99---$156-$8868-50-BLT-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/7


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

benedib99 said:


> benedib99---$156-$8868-50-BLT-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/7


 I think I know where you got this one   I was a minute late to the party and was told it sold.  Congrats! This is a fantastic price given current resale prices!!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Lorana said:


> Which Chase card(s) was this for?


Disney visa


----------



## DonMacGregor

Looks like no ROFR's came back today. Guess I'll wait and see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## kilik64

DonMacGregor said:


> Looks like no ROFR's came back today. Guess I'll wait and see what tomorrow brings...


Same, hoping our 5/18 sent comes back this week.


----------



## Chia1974

kilik64 said:


> Same, hoping our 5/18 sent comes back this week.


Someone said the ones get ROFRED come back around 2 weeks. The ones that passes takes longer. My SSR got taken exactly 2 weeks after.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Chia1974 said:


> Someone said the ones get ROFRED come back around 2 weeks. The ones that passes takes longer. My SSR got taken exactly 2 weeks after.


They've been taking 21 days for like 99% (figure of speach before someone goes and creates a spreadheet showing I'm off by 3%) of the passed contracts, with just a few exceptions. My 21 days was up today, so we'll see what happens tomorrow. Just because my broker sent it on 4/17, doesn't mean it didn't get to Disney at 8:00 that night or the next morning to begin the process.


----------



## princesscinderella

I think Tuesday has been the notification day as of the last few weeks, before that Thursday was the day when we would hear.


----------



## DerekDeBoer

“To all that come to this happy place, welcome." - Walt Disney

Congrats from all of us here at the DVC Resale Market to the following 92 great families that passed ROFR in the last week!  As always, THANK YOU to everyone for another incredible week of making magic - stay safe & magical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




ALAMIDA
SNYDER
ROHDE
LAVOIE
BARTON
MAXON
REYNOLDS
COCHRAN
MADDERS
CLARK
RANG
HAUSER
HOTARD
PAYNE
PINKSTON
MORRISEY
EMMER
GALE
MALLOY
SCIMEMI
ARCE
DESANTO
ANTONIUK
CACIONE
HUGH
WESTBROOK
LEMIEUX
LOPES
HAWES
DYER
KIMBER
PRESLEY
MCDAVID
MCDERMOTT
SMOCK
SUTTON
JOHNSON
CORRADINO
DITTBERNER
POWERS
SYPHER
DECOSIMO
WOOD
LEUNG
ZIMMERMAN
PIMENTAL
CHEN
COPERICH
DORSETT
MCGREGOR
DOOLEY
LUDLOW
SAGER
YESKO
REAVIS
UY
VAN ATTA
RICE
BROWN
BANUELOS
MENFI
CAREY
ARMSTRONG
BLEEK
GRACE
HAYES
MILLER
EDWARDS
PREVRATIL
PIZZUTI
LLOYD
SCHREIBER
STEINHILBER
WOLFINGER
ANDERSON
JOHNSON
PAGANO
HASKINS
GUARACINO
MCCONNELL
MEHTA
ALTIERI
CLOUTIER
MCHUGH
CASTRO
MAYER
O'DONNELL
MCDONALD
PRESTON
SINGLEY
RAMON
VALADEZ


----------



## npatellye

Chia1974 said:


> Someone said the ones get ROFRED come back around 2 weeks. The ones that passes takes longer. My SSR got taken exactly 2 weeks after.


I’ve also heard that. Our two weeks is up this week since Disney confirmed receipt on 5/26. Fingers crossed that no news is good news.


----------



## kilik64

Chia1974 said:


> Someone said the ones get ROFRED come back around 2 weeks. The ones that passes takes longer. My SSR got taken exactly 2 weeks after.


Yup, I'm not so much concerned about it getting taken now, just wanna move on to the next step. Ideally hoping to get points by august sometime so we can get a March trip booked!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

benedib99 said:


> benedib99---$156-$8868-50-BLT-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/7


Similar contract with Dec UY just sold for $198. I think this was truly a diamond in the rough!


----------



## MAKP2

benedib99 said:


> benedib99---$156-$8868-50-BLT-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/7


You have a great price. My $158.50 for 50points just passed on Friday.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

DonMacGregor said:


> They've been taking 21 days for like 99% *(figure of speach before someone goes and creates a spreadheet showing I'm off by 3%) *of the passed contracts, with just a few exceptions. My 21 days was up today, so we'll see what happens tomorrow. Just because my broker sent it on 4/17, doesn't mean it didn't get to Disney at 8:00 that night or the next morning to begin the process.



  This board, though, right?!

Hopefully you get good news tomorrow.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Where'sPiglet? said:


> This board, though, right?!
> 
> Hopefully you get good news tomorrow.


----------



## Chia1974

MAKP2 said:


> You have a great price. My $158.50 for 50points just passed on Friday.


$155 for 125 points October UY sent on 5/26, hope for the best


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

$205 for a 30 pt BLT seller unwilling to negotiate at all....FP only.... this is really something!

Trying to be patient but with every day getting closer to buying direct with no restrictions.


----------



## Chia1974

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> $205 for a 30 pt BLT seller unwilling to negotiate at all....FP only.... this is really something!
> 
> Trying to be patient but with every day getting closer to buying direct with no restrictions.


I would totally buy direct. Unrestricted, points from 2020 and prorated 2021 dues and no wait!!


----------



## Ginamarie

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> $205 for a 30 pt BLT seller unwilling to negotiate at all....FP only.... this is really something!
> 
> Trying to be patient but with every day getting closer to buying direct with no restrictions.



Seriously- on a 30 point contract you're not looking at a big difference in price and you'd have the points instantly.


----------



## gisele2

Someone is asking $160pp for Saratoga 
I think it is insane , for the contract size the incentive are $6 pp. So $179 pp direct.


----------



## kilik64

gisele2 said:


> Someone is asking $160pp for Saratoga


I'd prolly offer 100 just for funsies.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Ginamarie said:


> Seriously- on a 30 point contract you're not looking at a big difference in price and you'd have the points instantly.


You are totally right and I must be dumb or a sucker...I just submitted FP offer with seller paying MFs. My thought was It’s still $1400 less than direct. I have my CCV points unrestricted so  let’s see what happens

while waiting on a response i left a message for my DVC guide so let’s see which route works!


----------



## Ginamarie

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> You are totally right and I must be dumb or a sucker...I just submitted FP offer with seller paying MFs. My thought was It’s still $1400 less than direct. I have my CCV points unrestricted so  let’s see what happens
> 
> while waiting on a response i left a message for my DVC guide so let’s see which route works!


Not dumb at all!  But if the resale falls through, there's no reason to feel badly about going direct in this case.  Either way, you get BLT points, and that's awesome.


----------



## Chia1974

Just saw a BLT 2X 100 point June UY $165


----------



## Nabas

Paul Stupin said:


> Considering the limited availability and current pricing of VGF, I’m just going to bite the bullet and buy direct when VGF2 sales start. Also, the drawn out resale process, the unreliable sellers, the somewhat time consuming effort to find the perfect contract and then the pressure to act fast when you do, is getting more and more tiresome.
> 
> Also, with things picking up at WDW, and the probable success of VGF2, I wouldn’t be surprised if Disney announces construction on some monumentally cool new resort in a year or two, a resort where I can use my direct points, along with the new Disneyland Tower. With the gap between resale and direct narrowing, the added value, availability, and convenience of direct points for me is worth paying more.
> 
> So if there is indeed a DVC strategy to combat resale, at least for me, it’s working!


Same here.

With VGF resale prices so high, I plan to buy direct so long as VGF2 is close to current RIV pricing.

Can’t wait to read more about VGF2 direct sales!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> You are totally right and I must be dumb or a sucker...I just submitted FP offer with seller paying MFs. My thought was It’s still $1400 less than direct. I have my CCV points unrestricted so  let’s see what happens
> 
> while waiting on a response i left a message for my DVC guide so let’s see which route works!



Yep.  $1400 is $1400.  It buys a lot of Dole Whips.  Used to buy more of course but that's another Disney subject.


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974---$163-$10910-60-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 60/22- sent 6/8


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yep.  $1400 is $1400.  It buys a lot of Dole Whips.  Used to buy more of course but that's another Disney subject.



I got word it sold for for full asking $205 with buyer paying 21 MF’s


----------



## Ginamarie

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I got word it sold for for full asking $205 with buyer paying 21 MF’s


I'm not surprised, but I think it's a little nutty... that's just me.


----------



## Michiel

Michiel---$120-$18575-150-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 6/7

With my first contract passed, send in this second one to complete my purchase of 450 SSR points!


----------



## BenjaminLovesTheMouse

BenjaminLovesTheMouse---$140-$40,763-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 300/23-Seller pays MF '21 & '22- sent 6/11


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor---$80-$16640-200-HH-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 5/17, passed 6/8

Woo-hoo! Passed 6/8!


----------



## Kellyjhurst

Kellyjhurst said:


> Kellyjhurst---$165-$17495-100-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 100/22- sent 5/6


PASSED! 5/28, we never received the email from DVC store about the pass!


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor said:


> DonMacGregor---$80-$16640-200-HH-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 5/17, passed 6/8
> 
> Woo-hoo! Passed 6/8!




Celebratory cup time. Not the best coffee, but appropriate.


----------



## Sandisw

Ginamarie said:


> I'm not surprised, but I think it's a little nutty... that's just me.



Except on a 30 point contract, even at $185, that would have been only a $900 savings. Not a ton difference if it fit ones needs.

Probably why I sold my 100 point at full asking of $189 in less than 4 hours. It was perfect for what they wanted.


----------



## Ginamarie

Sandisw said:


> Except on a 30 point contract, even at $185, that would have been only a $900 savings. Not a ton difference if it fit ones needs.
> 
> Probably why I sold my 100 point at full asking of $189 in less than 4 hours. It was perfect for what they wanted.



I guess being a direct owner, I see a value in having the unrestricted points.  For $900, I'd rather have the option to use these with my Riviera points for Riviera or some future resort. If I didn't own the direct points already, 30 unrestricted points wouldn't help me much, so I guess it wouldn't matter.


----------



## kilik64

kilik64---$120-$19785-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22 - sent 5/18, passed 6/8

Happy dance time!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ginamarie said:


> I guess being a direct owner, I see a value in having the unrestricted points.  For $900, I'd rather have the option to use these with my Riviera points for Riviera or some future resort. If I didn't own the direct points already, 30 unrestricted points wouldn't help me much, so I guess it wouldn't matter.



It's the opposite for me.  I have qualified points and view the savings as more beneficial now.  14 resorts is perfectly fine.


----------



## benedib99

Another 5/18 passed.  Anxiously waiting for my Poly to pass. 

benedib99---$110-$18350-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 5/18, passed 6/8


----------



## DisneyKim41

I'm hoping this means I hear tomorrow. I'm not super worried but with Disney you never know.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Nabas said:


> Same here.
> 
> With VGF resale prices so high, I plan to buy direct so long as VGF2 is close to current RIV pricing.
> 
> Can’t wait to read more about VGF2 direct sales!


Me too! At first I was convinced that pricing might be higher, but now I’m hoping that with incentives the cost might approach Riviera level. They're selling studios and the inherent value of them, so I don’t think Disney will get too pricey. And it’s not a new build. But I bet there will be a cool fountain in the lobby!

Also, VGF contracts with my UY are basically nonexistent on the resale market, so it will be nice to finally add on!


----------



## Paul Stupin

One thing about these higher prices not often mentioned is that at least the value of our current points is increasing. Personally, I think we’ll settle into a new base level substantially higher than where we were last year, but possibly lower than where we are now. And maybe not by much. I think as more people return to WDW, and attendance increases over the next few years, demand will stay high. But I think just assuming that prices are bound to take a substantial dip because they’re high now is wishful thinking.


----------



## Nabas

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> $205 for a 30 pt BLT seller unwilling to negotiate at all....FP only.... this is really something!
> 
> Trying to be patient but with every day getting closer to buying direct with no restrictions.


As I understand it, the minimum size contract for existing DVC owners is now 50 points.

This means that anyone with a smaller contract is sitting on something that cannot be replaced.

I'm not too surprised that these tiny contracts are going for top dollar.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> One thing about these higher prices not often mentioned is that at least the value of our current points is increasing. Personally, I think we’ll settle into a new base level substantially higher than where we were last year, but possibly lower than where we are now. And maybe not by much. I think as more people return to WDW, and attendance increases over the next few years, demand will stay high. But I think just assuming that prices are bound to take a substantial dip because they’re high now is wishful thinking.


I agree. Did you see the latest avg sales price report from dvc resale market? VGC avg is $272! I think that price HAS to come down, especially with DLT coming soon?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nabas said:


> As I understand it, the minimum size contract for existing DVC owners is now 50 points.
> 
> This means that anyone with a smaller contract is sitting on something that cannot be replaced.
> 
> I'm not too surprised that these tiny contracts are going for top dollar.



50 pts, eh?  For all resorts?  That's surprising.   They tried it once before at BLT just shortly after it went on sale.  It flopped huge and many many complaints especially when they adjusted point charts and it was leaving people a few points short before the resort opened and they hadn't even been able to use points and then they were being told they'd have to add on 50 points to cover the few they actually needed.


----------



## Nabas

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 50 pts, eh?  For all resorts?  That's surprising.   They tried it once before at BLT just shortly after it went on sale.  It flopped huge and many many complaints especially when they adjusted point charts and it was leaving people a few points short before the resort opened and they were able to even use points and then they were being told they'd have to add on 50 points to cover the few they actually needed.


It is frustrating in recent years that Disney has been playing games with the point charts.  You have enough points and then, just like that, you don't.


----------



## npatellye

Nabas said:


> As I understand it, the minimum size contract for existing DVC owners is now 50 points.
> 
> This means that anyone with a smaller contract is sitting on something that cannot be replaced.
> 
> I'm not too surprised that these tiny contracts are going for top dollar.


When did this happen? I spoke to our guide last week and he said the add on minimum was still 25 if paying cash and 50 if financing.


----------



## Chia1974

Nabas said:


> As I understand it, the minimum size contract for existing DVC owners is now 50 points.
> 
> This means that anyone with a smaller contract is sitting on something that cannot be replaced.
> 
> I'm not too surprised that these tiny contracts are going for top dollar.


I thought the add on minimum is 25 points cash except Riviera is 50 minimum. I would like a 35 point VGF. VGF studio is less points than PVB at the time we usually go.


----------



## Nabas

npatellye said:


> When did this happen? I spoke to our guide last week and he said the add on minimum was still 25 if paying cash and 50 if financing.





Chia1974 said:


> I thought the add on minimum is 25 points cash. I would like a 35 point VGF. VGF studio is less points than PVB at the time we usually go.


I hope you are right.

I read recently on disboards that it now was 50.  Maybe that only applied to financing.

I'm hoping one of the DVC mods can step in and correct me if what I read was wrong!

Note: DVC News has 25 points listed.


----------



## Chia1974

Nabas said:


> I hope you are right.
> 
> I read recently on disboards that it now was 50.  Maybe that only applied to financing.
> 
> I'm hoping one of the DVC mods can step in and correct me if what I read was wrong!
> 
> Note: DVC News has 25 points listed.


----------



## Nabas

Chia1974 said:


> .


So Riviera is 50-point minimum?

And financing it's 50?

But cash it's 25?

So confusing!


----------



## npatellye

Nabas said:


> I hope you are right.
> 
> I read recently on disboards that it now was 50.  Maybe that only applied to financing.
> 
> I'm hoping one of the DVC mods can step in and correct me if what I read was wrong!
> 
> Note: DVC News has 25 points listed.


I think some resorts are 50, others are 25. One of the mods will know for sure


----------



## Chia1974

Nabas said:


> So Riviera is 50-point minimum?
> 
> And financing it's 50?
> 
> But cash it's 25?
> 
> So confusing!


I think that’s what the guide said.


----------



## Sandisw

Ginamarie said:


> I guess being a direct owner, I see a value in having the unrestricted points.  For $900, I'd rather have the option to use these with my Riviera points for Riviera or some future resort. If I didn't own the direct points already, 30 unrestricted points wouldn't help me much, so I guess it wouldn't matter.



Oh I do too. It’s why I sold BLT. I just meant that someone paying asking price, even high, didn’t spent that much more for the resale contract vs a price more in line with other resale BLT.

But since we love RIV only resale we will buy..and are..is RIV because I have 675 unrestricted points to use elsewhere


----------



## DonMacGregor

Chia1974 said:


> I think that’s what the guide said.


I believe at all resorts EXCEPT RIV, it's 25 cash and 50 to finance. At RIV, I beleive it's a flat minimum of 50 points, cash or finance.


----------



## MAKP2

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> $205 for a 30 pt BLT seller unwilling to negotiate at all....FP only.... this is really something!
> 
> Trying to be patient but with every day getting closer to buying direct with no restrictions.


I will buy direct instead of paying $205 for 30 points. Also you don’t have to wait 2 - 3 months for the contract plus you will receive the 2020 points.


----------



## Chia1974

They want $155 on 25 point striped SSR contract


----------



## kilik64

Chia1974 said:


> They want $155 on 25 point striped SSR contract


Its not stripped, there's 1 point from 2020 still....


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

MAKP2 said:


> I will buy direct instead of paying $205 for 30 points. Also you don’t have to wait 2 - 3 months for the contract plus you will receive the 2020 points.


So that’s a good point...if I added direct with a Dec UY (current) I’d get the 30 for ‘20 and 30 for ‘21. The only thing I need to be careful with is the banking deadline which I believe is next mo. Also I know I used my chase Disney visa for deposit on my direct CCV a few years back. I’ve a got decent Amount of Disney reward dollars in the bank now. Anyone know if I could use that towards cash purchase and or does payment need to be made using a single payment method? I know the reward dollars can be used towards dues.


----------



## Chia1974

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> So that’s a good point...if I added direct with a Dec UY (current) I’d get the 30 for ‘20 and 30 for ‘21. The only thing I need to be careful with is the banking deadline which I believe is next mo. Also I know I used my chase Disney visa for deposit on my direct CCV a few years back. I’ve a got decent Amount of Disney reward dollars in the bank now. Anyone know if I could use that towards cash purchase and or does payment need to be made using a single payment method? I know the reward dollars can be used towards dues.


I don't think you can use reward dollars to buy DVC. I am not sure what you mean by single payment method. I used my Disney Visa to pay the entire 125 point BLT contract in 3 different transactions. I would just pay off the balance each time then pay more. Also 6 month no interest on DVC purchase.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> So that’s a good point...if I added direct with a Dec UY (current) I’d get the 30 for ‘20 and 30 for ‘21. The only thing I need to be careful with is the banking deadline which I believe is next mo. Also I know I used my chase Disney visa for deposit on my direct CCV a few years back. I’ve a got decent Amount of Disney reward dollars in the bank now. Anyone know if I could use that towards cash purchase and or does payment need to be made using a single payment method? I know the reward dollars can be used towards dues.



No, you cannot use reward dollars to purchase DVC nor can you use gift cards.  I've never heard that you can use the reward dollars for dues either.  You can use gift cards for those though.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Chia1974 said:


> I am not sure what you mean by single payment method.



One means of payment, cash or credit or something else as opposed to "split tender" or "mixed payment" where more than one type of tender is used. Think of it like paying for your points by paying some cash, and putting the rest on a credit card in the same transaction. Those of us of a certain age remember that you could almost never use split tender anywhere, and when you could it was pretty unique (like back in the days of credit card "machines" and cash registers that weren't networked).


----------



## LilyJC

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I’ve a got decent Amount of Disney reward dollars in the bank now. Anyone know if I could use that towards cash purchase and or does payment need to be made using a single payment method? I know the reward dollars can be used towards dues.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I've never heard that you can use the reward dollars for dues either. You can use gift cards for those though.



I always forget to use my rewards dollars on merch, etc., so I made sure to use them towards my dues this year! Easy peasy and thankful to use them up that way!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

@dfan_welcomehomeall_19  You can use multiple payment options when buying direct. 

I have one direct contract. I put two payments on my Disney Visa so they would fall into two different payment cycles. I put one payment on another credit card that had 10 months at 0.9% APR. I financed the rest through Disney so I could keep more cash fluid, but I'm paying it off within a year.


----------



## Samita

Where'sPiglet? said:


> @dfan_welcomehomeall_19  You can use multiple payment options when buying direct.
> 
> I have one direct contract. I put two payments on my Disney Visa so they would fall into two different payment cycles. I put one payment on another credit card that had 10 months at 0.9% APR. I financed the rest through Disney so I could keep more cash fluid, but I'm paying it off within a year.


I was thinking of adding direct and doing this. Good to know that it is possible to do so.


----------



## Ginamarie

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> So that’s a good point...if I added direct with a Dec UY (current) I’d get the 30 for ‘20 and 30 for ‘21. The only thing I need to be careful with is the banking deadline which I believe is next mo. Also I know I used my chase Disney visa for deposit on my direct CCV a few years back. I’ve a got decent Amount of Disney reward dollars in the bank now. Anyone know if I could use that towards cash purchase and or does payment need to be made using a single payment method? I know the reward dollars can be used towards dues.


You can't use your rewards points, but you can use your Disney Visa and earn more reward points that way.
We used our Disney Visa and split the payments over two billing periods.  They also offer 0% financing for six months, but the system wasn't working properly and they wound up charging me interest which they KNOW they have to refund because of the "glitch."  We wound up paying off the Riv contract in like 3 months, but I'm still waiting for the interest fees refund, so YMMV with that one.


----------



## Lorana

DonMacGregor said:


> I believe at all resorts EXCEPT RIV, it's 25 cash and 50 to finance. At RIV, I beleive it's a flat minimum of 50 points, cash or finance.


Unless they changed it from last year when I asked about a 25-point add-on at CCV, it’s both RIV and CCV that require a 50-point minimum add-on.


----------



## npatellye

I’m seeing a lot of contracts from mid-May passing ROFR so far between Friday and now. I’m getting antsy because this should likely be the week I hear if the SSR submitted on 5/26 is taken. Do  people usually hear about contracts being taken on a certain day of the week or is it just a rolling basis?


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> You can't use your rewards points, but you can use your Disney Visa and earn more reward points that way.
> We used our Disney Visa and split the payments over two billing periods.  They also offer 0% financing for six months, but the system wasn't working properly and they wound up charging me interest which they KNOW they have to refund because of the "glitch."  We wound up paying off the Riv contract in like 3 months, but I'm still waiting for the interest fees refund, so YMMV with that one.


I’m also planning on taking advantage of the 6 month no interest. I’ve been confirmed numerous times by my DVC guide and Chase customer service on this matter. I hope there’s no”glitch”. Lol


----------



## Theta

Has anyone used their Costco Citi credit card?  How would the DVC purchase track for % back?


----------



## Chia1974

Theta said:


> Has anyone used their Costco Citi credit card?  How would the DVC purchase track for % back?


1% cat. Not traveling.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> I’m also planning on taking advantage of the 6 month no interest. I’ve been confirmed numerous times by my DVC guide and Chase customer service on this matter. I hope there’s no”glitch”. Lol


Yes, the DVC guide said not to worry about it but Disney Visa knew all about the glitch!  You may want to call Disney Visa to confirm if they're still having an issue and let them know you're purchasing DVC and using the card.
It's been frustrating because it was hundreds of dollars in interest and they keep sending letters/emails that they know all about the glitch and are working on it, but it hasn't been resolved yet!


----------



## DisneyKim41

npatellye said:


> I’m seeing a lot of contracts from mid-May passing ROFR so far between Friday and now. I’m getting antsy because this should likely be the week I hear if the SSR submitted on 5/26 is taken. Do  people usually hear about contracts being taken on a certain day of the week or is it just a rolling basis?


Could be any time however I think several 5/18 passed yesterday. I'm hoping my 5/19 is today.


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> Yes, the DVC guide said not to worry about it but Disney Visa knew all about the glitch!  You may want to call Disney Visa to confirm if they're still having an issue and let them know you're purchasing DVC and using the card.
> It's been frustrating because it was hundreds of dollars in interest and they keep sending letters/emails that they know all about the glitch and are working on it, but it hasn't been resolved yet!


Ugh! I could pay it off but I think just to take advantage of the 0 interest. I’d just pay it to save the headache I guess.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Lorana said:


> Unless they changed it from last year when I asked about a 25-point add-on at CCV, it’s both RIV and CCV that require a 50-point minimum add-on.


That one too.


----------



## Sunnyore

Chia1974 said:


> I’m also planning on taking advantage of the 6 month no interest. I’ve been confirmed numerous times by my DVC guide and Chase customer service on this matter. I hope there’s no”glitch”. Lol


I am not aware of the glitch for my transactions (I bought 2 direct contracts within a short time frame) and I know it just needs to be coded differently to get the 6 month interest free. Also it maxes out at 10k so the guide did multiple transactions on different days to apply the full amount. Glad it went smoothly for me and I hope it does for you too! 6 month creeps up pretty quickly though but it was nice to not tie up the cash for a while.


----------



## Ginamarie

Sunnyore said:


> I am not aware of the glitch for my transactions (I bought 2 direct contracts within a short time frame) and I know it just needs to be coded differently to get the 6 month interest free. Also it maxes out at 10k so the guide did multiple transactions on different days to apply the full amount. Glad it went smoothly for me and I hope it does for you too! 6 month creeps up pretty quickly though but it was nice to not tie up the cash for a while.


Yeah, they only will charge up to $10k on each day.

My first payment was a $7500 deposit and that showed up interest free, but then the rest of my payments did not.  As soon as I contacted Disney Visa, they said "oh we KNOW- that's a problem."  So frustrating.  This was in January/February.


----------



## Chia1974

Sunnyore said:


> I am not aware of the glitch for my transactions (I bought 2 direct contracts within a short time frame) and I know it just needs to be coded differently to get the 6 month interest free. Also it maxes out at 10k so the guide did multiple transactions on different days to apply the full amount. Glad it went smoothly for me and I hope it does for you too! 6 month creeps up pretty quickly though but it was nice to not tie up the cash for a while.


Do I have to call Chase? I had to do multiple transactions also but just want to pay the last $9000 @$1500/mo.


----------



## Sunnyore

Ginamarie said:


> Yeah, they only will charge up to $10k on each day.
> 
> My first payment was a $7500 deposit and that showed up interest free, but then the rest of my payments did not.  As soon as I contacted Disney Visa, they said "oh we KNOW- that's a problem."  So frustrating.  This was in January/February.


Oh weird! Was the transaction listed as DVC Escrow payments still? I just checked mine since I bought my second one in January and looks like I got lucky and didn’t get affected by the glitch. Sorry that you had to deal with that.


----------



## Antibes

Hello everyone,
I am new to this forum, but wanted to post my ROFR status. Please let me know if I am doing it correctly or not.
Eagerly waiting:
Antibes---$127-$21566-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 11/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 5/28


----------



## Sunnyore

Chia1974 said:


> Do I have to call Chase? I had to do multiple transactions also but just want to pay the last $9000 @$1500/mo.


I never called Chase. DVC guide took care of it all so it felt like it was all automatic? I guess if there is a glitch then maybe Chase will have have to take care of it.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> Do I have to call Chase? I had to do multiple transactions also but just want to pay the last $9000 @$1500/mo.


Keep in mind, if you're using the card for other purchases, you can give them money and expect it to go towards the DVC balance.  That's kind of the pain part.  They apply you're money first to the charges from the last statement, THEN to any charges you made SINCE the last statement, and then start to chip at the interest free balance.

I'm someone who pays off my balance every month, but having to pay the last statement PLUS the current charges meant spending a whole bunch more upfront in order to start paying down the DVC.  That's part of why we paid off the whole thing early.


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> Keep in mind, if you're using the card for other purchases, you can give them money and expect it to go towards the DVC balance.  That's kind of the pain part.  They apply you're money first to the charges from the last statement, THEN to any charges you made SINCE the last statement, and then start to chip at the interest free balance.
> 
> I'm someone who pays off my balance every month, but having to pay the last statement PLUS the current charges meant spending  a whole bunch more upfront in order to start paying down the DVC.  That's part of why we paid off the whole thing early.


I am like you, I pay everything every month. I do not owe credit card anything. I will make sure I don't use the Disney Visa for anything else. I have 3 resales in ROFR and if they pass I would need cash for those contracts first because I am not financing.


----------



## Chia1974

pangyal said:


> Chia1974---$155-$20466-125-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 125/22- sent 5/25


Two weeks today. Maybe no news is good news! My last on was taken after 2 weeks.


----------



## gopacers

gopacers---$127-$29885-222-BWV-Apr-0/20, 116/21, 222/22, 222/23- sent 5/5, passed 6/1 

We're so excited! We just came back from WDW in April. Now we will be getting these points we're struck with the desire to go right back!


----------



## npatellye

Chia1974 said:


> Two weeks today. Maybe no news is good news! My last on was taken after 2 weeks.


Mine was sent 5/26 so almost two weeks on my end. I’m also hoping that no news is good news!


----------



## timff18

Chia1974 said:


> Two weeks today. Maybe no news is good news! My last on was taken after 2 weeks.



5/25 ROFR submission here as well!  Still waiting...


----------



## DonMacGregor

timff18 said:


> 5/25 ROFR submission here as well!  Still waiting...


ROFR has been coming back at 21 days about 90% of the time over the last couple of months (I know, I was watching LOL). 22 days here and there. I think it’s mostly to do with when the paperwork actually gets sent over.


----------



## npatellye

DonMacGregor said:


> ROFR has been coming back at 21 days about 90% of the time over the last couple of months (I know, I was watching LOL). 22 days here and there. I think it’s mostly to do with when the paperwork actually gets sent over.


Is that 21 days for those that pass ROFR? I recall someone saying it was about two weeks or so for those that get taken in ROFR.


----------



## benedib99

The stress is over.  I was fretting this one because of the $ / pp

benedib99---$146-$43168-275-PVB-Aug-224/20, 275/21, 275/22-'20 not banked- sent 5/19, passed 6/9

ROFR - 21 days exactly...


----------



## HIRyeDVC

gopacers said:


> gopacers---$127-$29885-222-BWV-Apr-0/20, 116/21, 222/22, 222/23- sent 5/5, passed 6/1
> 
> We're so excited! We just came back from WDW in April. Now we will be getting these points we're struck with the desire to go right back!


Congrats! That's a good price for BWV.  Wish I could find a small point contract there.


----------



## DisneyKim41

Disneykim41---$155-$25152-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 297/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/19, passed 6/8


----------



## DisneyKim41

I'm kind of shocked DVC has been running like clockwork at 21 days.


----------



## DisneyKim41

Who has passed and gotten points loaded? How long should I expect from here?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DisneyKim41 said:


> Who has passed and gotten points loaded? How long should I expect from here?


https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-edition.3836891/page-2#post-62975992
Check out this thread.  It shows you how long it's taking for the entire resale process, including points being loaded. Congrats on passing ROFR!


----------



## Noles235

The estoppel process is going incredibly slow. My title company said two weeks but I’m on 3 now and still waiting.


----------



## Chia1974

DisneyKim41 said:


> Disneykim41---$155-$25152-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 297/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/19, passed 6/8


I’m so happy for you! It gives me more to be exiting about mine BLT $155/125.


----------



## AulaniNutz

I'm so saddened.   I really didn't expect this.  I know they were taking CCV occasionally, but I was certain this wasn't going to be one of them...

aulaninutz---$147.5-$46555-300-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 166/21, 300/22- sent 5/18, taken 6/8


----------



## kilik64

npatellye said:


> Is that 21 days for those that pass ROFR? I recall someone saying it was about two weeks or so for those that get taken in ROFR.


The last few takens have been around 10-14 day marks from this thread. Id say if you make it past the 2 week window, you can breath a little easier. (Granted might still get taken but i think you SHOULD be in the clear at that point based on current trend)

ETA and the post above me blew that out of the water.  I guess maybe you'll know one way or the other right around 21 days.


----------



## Chia1974

25 point BWV but not my UY. Should I or shouldn’t I?


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> 25 point BWV but not my UY. Should I or shouldn’t I?


Nooooo- 25 points gets you so little.  You'll always want to combine it with things.


----------



## DonMacGregor

npatellye said:


> Is that 21 days for those that pass ROFR? I recall someone saying it was about two weeks or so for those that get taken in ROFR.


The contracts taken are all over the board. Trust me, I figured I’d relieve some stress by seeing how long they were taking to get snatched, so I could try to breathe easier, but it’s all over the place.


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor said:


> The contracts taken are all over the board. Trust me, I figured I’d relieve some stress by seeing how long they were taking to get snatched, so I could try to breathe easier, but it’s all over the place.



Ok, ETA I just saw the post above. Taken at 21 days.


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> Nooooo- 25 points gets you so little.  You'll always want to combine it with things.


I’m a big fan of spilt stay but probably 50 points would be better. I don’t know, very tempting.


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$119-$19040-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 33/21, 160/22-Seller pays Closing & MF ‘21- sent 5/19, taken 6/9

Sad this one got taken, I will probably be on the hunt for another deal but it doesn’t look like there are many out there right now.


----------



## PrincessPam1665

AulaniNutz said:


> I'm so saddened.   I really didn't expect this.  I know they were taking CCV occasionally, but I was certain this wasn't going to be one of them...
> 
> aulaninutz---$147.5-$46555-300-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 166/21, 300/22- sent 5/18, taken 6/8



ooooh no. Now I’m afraid... I’m waiting for a similar one.146$ pp for a 200 points at CCV. We are on day 22 ROFR


----------



## Nutbean

PrincessPam1665 said:


> ooooh no. Now I’m afraid... I’m waiting for a similar one.146$ pp for a 200 points at CCV. We are on day 22 ROFR



And I'm just signing up a CCV contract for $145 per point on a $100 point contract with 2021 & 2022 points still available. Wondering if this is going to be a wasted effort.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

AulaniNutz said:


> I'm so saddened.   I really didn't expect this.  I know they were taking CCV occasionally, but I was certain this wasn't going to be one of them...
> 
> aulaninutz---$147.5-$46555-300-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 166/21, 300/22- sent 5/18, taken 6/8


Sorry for your loss. CCV avg sales price have soared to $168pp according to dvcresalemarket.  Still a great deal considering direct prices are at $225.  Good luck on your next endeavor!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Nutbean said:


> And I'm just signing up a CCV contract for $145 per point on a $100 point contract with 2021 & 2022 points still available. Wondering if this is going to be a wasted effort.


Unfortunately, I think PrincessPam1665 may have a helpful data point for you in short order...


----------



## Ginamarie

Nutbean said:


> And I'm just signing up a CCV contract for $145 per point on a $100 point contract with 2021 & 2022 points still available. Wondering if this is going to be a wasted effort.


You have a better chance if it has banked points actually.  It seems like they're more interested in stripped contracts than in banked ones.


----------



## PrincessPam1665

PrincessPam1665---$146-$30785-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 120/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 5/14, taken 6/9 



My broker told me that I should go above 155$ right now for a CCV contract.... There's so much fluctuation between the time of submission and the end of the ROFR!


----------



## DonMacGregor

PrincessPam1665 said:


> PrincessPam1665---$146-$30785-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 120/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 5/14, taken 6/9
> 
> 
> 
> My broker told me that I should go above 155$ right now for a CCV contract.... There's so much fluctuation between the time of submission and the end of the ROFR!


I was trying not to jinx you, but...


----------



## HIRyeDVC

PrincessPam1665 said:


> PrincessPam1665---$146-$30785-200-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 120/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 5/14, taken 6/9
> 
> 
> 
> My broker told me that I should go above 155$ right now for a CCV contract.... There's so much fluctuation between the time of submission and the end of the ROFR!


$155 sounds safe.  Looks like the demand for CCV direct must be increasing.  It's crazy how the market could fluctuate within a few months.  I bought VGC in March at $220pp.  Now its selling for $272pp avg?  It's nuts!


----------



## npatellye

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$119-$19040-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 33/21, 160/22-Seller pays Closing & MF ‘21- sent 5/19, taken 6/9
> 
> Sad this one got taken, I will probably be on the hunt for another deal but it doesn’t look like there are many out there right now.


Oh man, they’re totally going to take the one I have in ROFR. It is also 160 points in a February UY but at $115/point; it also has 189 2021 points. Guess I’ll be waiting for the email and going direct at OKW.


----------



## kilik64

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$119-$19040-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 33/21, 160/22-Seller pays Closing & MF ‘21- sent 5/19, taken 6/9
> 
> Sad this one got taken, I will probably be on the hunt for another deal but it doesn’t look like there are many out there right now.


Ouch, sorry yours got taken. Thats the highest ive seen reported for ssr now. Prior highest on boards was 115 and dvc resale rofr report had a 118 listed.  

Ours just passed yesterday, same points and uy but 120 per point, maybe thats the current cutoff for ssr?


----------



## Nutbean

Ginamarie said:


> You have a better chance if it has banked points actually.  It seems like they're more interested in stripped contracts than in banked ones.



Ahhh! What to do? Increase to $155 per point or gamble at the $145? Or go in the middle at $150? Or just buy Riviera direct? Or just toss the whole idea altogether and vacation in Thailand? lol!


----------



## DisneyKim41

Do you think SSR demand is them replenishing stock from people rushing before the price increase?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Nutbean said:


> Ahhh! What to do? Increase to $155 per point or gamble at the $145? Or go in the middle at $150? Or just buy Riviera direct? Or just toss the whole idea altogether and vacation in Thailand? lol!


depends on the size of the contract.  the fact that CCV is the last of the legacy DVC properties with full access to 14 existing resorts is very appealing.  It also has a much lower MF than Riviera and the contract doesn't expire until 2068!  Room layout is definitely not as nice as the Riviera but there's something magical about Wilderness Lodge as a whole.  Riviera, while nice, is significantly less valuable as a financial investment because of the restrictions.  just my thoughts. So in short, I'd go with CCV at $155 to be safe.  Still a great deal.


----------



## Chia1974

Nutbean said:


> Ahhh! What to do? Increase to $155 per point or gamble at the $145? Or go in the middle at $150? Or just buy Riviera direct? Or just toss the whole idea altogether and vacation in Thailand? lol!


How bad do you want it? I mean you can always try. I have one CCV in @$163/60. If you benefit from direct purchase then go direct.


----------



## Nutbean

HIRyeDVC said:


> depends on the size of the contract.  the fact that CCV is the last of the legacy DVC properties with full access to 14 existing resorts is very appealing.  It also has a much lower MF than Riviera and the contract doesn't expire until 2068!  Room layout is definitely not as nice as the Riviera but there's something magical about Wilderness Lodge as a whole.  Riviera, while nice, is significantly less valuable as a financial investment because of the restrictions.  just my thoughts.



It's a 100 point contract with 0-2020, 100-2021, 100-2022, 100-2023.

It's my friend selling it to me. She's happy with $145/point from me but doesn't want Disney to get it for that, lol!!


----------



## Nutbean

Chia1974 said:


> How bad do you want it? I mean you can always try. I have one CCV in @$163/60. If you benefit from direct purchase then go direct.



It's my friend selling it to me. The use year is not ideal for us (April - we would prefer September as we vacation in the fall and winter) but thought it was worth it anyway for $145/point. But now I'm not sure and she doesn't want Disney getting it back for $145/point, haha!!


----------



## geaux_half

geaux_half---$149-$8340-50-SSR-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 5/19, passed 6/9


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Nutbean said:


> It's a 100 point contract with 0-2020, 100-2021, 100-2022, 100-2023.
> 
> It's my friend selling it to me. She's happy with $145/point from me but doesn't want Disney to get it for that, lol!!


A 100-point contract is considered small and would fetch a higher price anyway and more tempting for Disney to take it back I think.  I would just give your friend the $155pp and have your friend take you out to dinner a few times at Geyser Point and Whispering Canyon.  Win win for all.  But really though, I'm not trying to sell you on CCV.  I think Riviera is beautiful.  But I just love WL! It's a hidden gem!


----------



## Chia1974

DisneyKim41 said:


> Do you think SSR demand is them replenishing stock from people rushing before the price increase?


SSR was still not available as of last week.


----------



## Ginamarie

Nutbean said:


> Ahhh! What to do? Increase to $155 per point or gamble at the $145? Or go in the middle at $150? Or just buy Riviera direct? Or just toss the whole idea altogether and vacation in Thailand? lol!


I'm a bit of a cheapskate I think.  I would bid the lower price and take my chances, but I'm also not in the NEED for points at the moment.  If you could really use the points in the next 6-12 months, then maybe go up to $150.

And I'd never say no to Riviera direct- I own those points!


----------



## Nutbean

HIRyeDVC said:


> A 100-point contract is considered small and would fetch a higher price anyway and more tempting for Disney to take it back I think.  I would just give your friend the $155pp and have your friend take you out to dinner a few times at Geyser Point and Whispering Canyon.  Win win for all.  But really though, I'm not trying to sell you on CCV.  I think Riviera is beautiful.  But I just love WL! It's a hidden gem!


 
Good advice, thank you! I think I'll do that. Although if prices keep doing what they're doing, it still won't be enough by the time Disney makes their decision.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> A 100-point contract is considered small and would fetch a higher price anyway and more tempting for Disney to take it back I think.  I would just give your friend the $155pp and have your friend take you out to dinner a few times at Geyser Point and Whispering Canyon.  Win win for all.  But really though, I'm not trying to sell you on CCV.  I think Riviera is beautiful.  But I just love WL! It's a hidden gem!


Mine is in rofr $163, I decided to buy after watching a YouTube resort tour. That lobby, that Christmas tree. My goal is to stay at the GV and cabin, #bucketlist.


----------



## ICEMAN3205

Nutbean said:


> And I'm just signing up a CCV contract for $145 per point on a $100 point contract with 2021 & 2022 points still available. Wondering if this is going to be a wasted effort.


I am 7 days into ROFR for CCV at $143pp, for 150pts.  Someone will get through, they can't take them all.  Right??


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Mine is in rofr $163, I decided to buy after watching a YouTube resort tour. That lobby, that Christmas tree. My goal is to stay at the GV and cabin, #bucketlist.


Good luck! I was never a "lobby" guy, until I saw WL and VGC lobbies.  They are truly special, especially during the Christmas season.  I'd be happy in a studio during that time.  But yes, the GV and cabins are also on my bucket list.  Wish I had more points!!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yep.  $1400 is $1400.  It buys a lot of Dole Whips.  Used to buy more of course but that's another Disney subject.


Wild wild day today!!!

so my afternoon started with throwing in the towel on a resale 30 pt BLT and just adding direct. Calledand paid using chase visa. Done deal. Point added within an hour

THEN.... 30 min after that resale 30 pt contract popped with 30 pts for 21, 60 for 22 and full thereafter. I said what the heck let’s give it one more try. Accepted offer @ 187.5!!!!

NOW in the process of recinding the direct add on (have 7 days to do it). I feel bad the rep was so great!

all in saving $1536.80

it’s important to note that direct closing was only $380.30 vs $465 resale for a small contract so that (in addition to being able to put on a cc and get points and getting points immediately by going direct) could factor in others decisions too


----------



## Chia1974

#Drama, #suspense, #anticipation, #excitement, #disappointment  
It’s only 5pm
Disney life is the best life


----------



## benedib99

AulaniNutz said:


> I'm so saddened. I really didn't expect this. I know they were taking CCV occasionally, but I was certain this wasn't going to be one of them...
> 
> aulaninutz---$147.5-$46555-300-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 166/21, 300/22- sent 5/18, taken 6/8



You should check this one out at Fidelity.  They just lowered the price of this CCV to $148.

6010644


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Wild wild day today!!!
> 
> so my afternoon started with throwing in the towel on a resale 30 pt BLT and just adding direct. Calledand paid using chase visa. Done deal. Point added within an hour
> 
> THEN.... 30 min after that resale 30 pt contract popped with 30 pts for 21, 60 for 22 and full thereafter. I said what the heck let’s give it one more try. Accepted offer @ 187.5!!!!
> 
> NOW in the process of recinding the direct add on (have 7 days to do it). I feel bad the rep was so great!
> 
> all in saving $1536.80
> 
> it’s important to note that direct closing was only $380.30 vs $465 resale for a small contract so that (in addition to being able to put on a cc and get points and getting points immediately by going direct) could factor in others decisions too



lol - I just saw the email about that 30 pointer and thought of this.  Then came here to find you had bought it!


----------



## princesscinderella

kilik64 said:


> Ouch, sorry yours got taken. Thats the highest ive seen reported for ssr now. Prior highest on boards was 115 and dvc resale rofr report had a 118 listed.
> 
> Ours just passed yesterday, same points and uy but 120 per point, maybe thats the current cutoff for ssr?


I had the seller paying closing costs which brought the cost per point down in the total price when averaged out.  I’m in it for the deal as I already have a lot of DVC points so I’d rather have it taken by Disney than pay more .  I won’t pay more than $115 for SSR it doesn’t have any more value than that with resale restrictions, so I can wait til either prices go back down or just not buy.


----------



## Chia1974

Fidelity just released whole bunch of listings including BLT 50 points $150 and a few BWV with my UY. I really want BWV but .....


----------



## JoeMonzo

JoeMonzo---$120-$24365-190-SSR-Feb-0/20, 29/21, 190/22, 190/23- sent 6/4 

At with all of the recent saratoga buybacks, I'm a tad concerned.


----------



## MAKP2

Chia1974 said:


> Two weeks today. Maybe no news is good news! My last on was taken after 2 weeks.


I am with you no news is good news. It took my SSR contract 23 days on April and 21 days for my BLT on May. You will hear something in a week.


----------



## MAKP2

DisneyKim41 said:


> Who has passed and gotten points loaded? How long should I expect from here?


I called MS the next day after I received my membership and activation number, and they loaded with no problem .


----------



## Nutbean

Nutbean---$155-$16459-100-CCV@WL-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/9


----------



## MAKP2

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Wild wild day today!!!
> 
> so my afternoon started with throwing in the towel on a resale 30 pt BLT and just adding direct. Calledand paid using chase visa. Done deal. Point added within an hour
> 
> THEN.... 30 min after that resale 30 pt contract popped with 30 pts for 21, 60 for 22 and full thereafter. I said what the heck let’s give it one more try. Accepted offer @ 187.5!!!!
> 
> NOW in the process of recinding the direct add on (have 7 days to do it). I feel bad the rep was so great!
> 
> all in saving $1536.80
> 
> it’s important to note that direct closing was only $380.30 vs $465 resale for a small contract so that (in addition to being able to put on a cc and get points and getting points immediately by going direct) could factor in others decisions too


Congratulations. Finally you get that perfect contract.


----------



## MAKP2

Chia1974 said:


> Fidelity just released whole bunch of listings including BLT 50 points $150 and a few BWV with my UY. I really want BWV but .....


I saw that one too. $175 pp for VGF is really tempting. Four times I tried from this resaler someone always faster than me even it just posted for 30 min. My last tried when I got it, the seller cancel it within an hour.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Nutbean said:


> Nutbean---$155-$16459-100-CCV@WL-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/9


You did it! I'm guessing Disney will pass at that price.  Sending some pixie dust your way.  Just curious.  Since you are buying from a friend, are you still using a broker?


----------



## Chia1974

MAKP2 said:


> I saw that one too. $175 pp for VGF is really tempting. Four times I tried from this resaler someone always faster than me even it just posted for 30 min. My last tried when I got it, the seller cancel it within an hour.


I currently have 2 in ROFR from Fidelity. 150 is too many points but still very tempting. There is another one for 25 points is not my UY and too little points tho.


----------



## Jules123

Jules123---$114-$18969-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/20, 287/21, 150/22- sent 6/9


----------



## Nutbean

HIRyeDVC said:


> You did it! I'm guessing Disney will pass at that price.  Sending some pixie dust your way.  Just curious.  Since you are buying from a friend, are you still using a broker?



No broker. I just wrote up the contract myself.


----------



## Bbanker2020

Bbanker2020---$121-$39665-320-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 320/23- sent 5/19, passed 6/9


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Nutbean said:


> No broker. I just wrote up the contract myself.


I've never heard of that before! Are you a real estate agent? And are you charging your friend a commission?  No wonder you had no issues paying more. hehe.


----------



## Nutbean

HIRyeDVC said:


> I've never heard of that before! Are you a real estate agent? And are you charging your friend a commission?  No wonder you had no issues paying more. hehe.



Yes, actually I am a real estate agent, lol! It’s not hard though. Just write down the specifics and make sure everyone initials every page and sign and date at the bottom. 

I’ve earned enough commission from the houses she’s bought and sold through me to let her have this one as a freebie ;-)


----------



## Chia1974

Does delay closing make any difference at ROFR?


----------



## DonMacGregor

Chia1974 said:


> Does delay closing make any difference at ROFR?


No, the contract goes to ROFR and is processed just like any other contract. The estoppel notice is sent to the title company, but the title company holds on to everything until a couple of weeks before the closing date in the contract. My current purchase will be sitting at the title company for about 4 months. (Ugh).


----------



## gisele2

HIRyeDVC said:


> Congrats! That's a good price for BWV.  Wish I could find a small point contract there.


Good deals on Fidelity right now !


----------



## Lorana

*Lorana---$76-$4474-50-HH-Sep-0/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 5/20, passed 6/10*

21 days exactly. Woohoo!  Now the closing wait begins. (Just finished that wait with our mortgage refinance - got a 2.125% rate, 0 points, 15 years. Pretty glad that’s behind us now too!)


----------



## DisneyKim41

Chia1974 said:


> Fidelity just released whole bunch of listings including BLT 50 points $150 and a few BWV with my UY. I really want BWV but .....


Yeah but if BLT won't pass at 150 it doesn't matter. I stopped bidding when I thought stuff was too low and wouldn't pass.


----------



## TroJo

TroJo said:


> TroJo---$105-$11989-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 114/21, 100/22-Delayed closing 9/13- sent 6/3


This offer was unfortunately rescinded


----------



## Chia1974

DisneyKim41 said:


> Yeah but if BLT won't pass at 150 it doesn't matter. I stopped bidding when I thought stuff was too low and wouldn't pass.


I’m waiting for my BLT @$155. I’ll give it another week and if it doesn’t pass I’ll go for BWV if still available.


----------



## DisneyKim41

Chia1974 said:


> I’m waiting for my BLT @$155. I’ll give it another week and if it doesn’t pass I’ll go for BWV if still available.


I think you will be fine. We finally passed at $155 on a loaded contract.


----------



## Nutbean

DisneyKim41 said:


> Yeah but if BLT won't pass at 150 it doesn't matter. I stopped bidding when I thought stuff was too low and wouldn't pass.



That's if you can even win on it.

I bid $149/point on a Copper Creek contract that was asking $155/point for 100 points, 20/2020, 100/2021, 100/2022 with a June use year. The broker said she got 7 offers on it! Obviously mine was not the one that was accepted.


----------



## Ginamarie

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$76-$4474-50-HH-Sep-0/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 5/20, passed 6/10*
> 
> 21 days exactly. Woohoo!  Now the closing wait begins. (Just finished that wait with our mortgage refinance - got a 2.125% rate, 0 points, 15 years. Pretty glad that’s behind us now too!)


I'd love to get my mortgage refinanced for lower, but we're at 20 years 2.5% now, and I can't seem to find anything better in our area.  It's funny because when we bought our first house, I think we were at 6.25% for 30 years (and when my mom bought in the 1980s, it was 16%!!!).


----------



## HIRyeDVC

gisele2 said:


> Good deals on Fidelity right now !


I saw but none are my UY. I hate March UYs!


----------



## Paul Stupin

HIRyeDVC said:


> I saw but none are my UY. I hate March UYs!


I have a March UY as well, and there are not many of those contracts out there! The one advantage, though, is that if you ever decide to sell, the contract will go quickly!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Woohoo! My VGC contracts closed this morning! Originally sent to ROFR on 3/26. That’s 76 days! And another 4 weeks for points to get loaded. (Does it REALLY take that long?) So relieved but my next contract will be direct. I can’t handle the wait!


----------



## PirateBrigade

HIRyeDVC said:


> Woohoo! My VGC contracts closed this morning! Originally sent to ROFR on 3/26. That’s 76 days! And another 4 weeks for points to get loaded. (Does it REALLY take that long?) So relieved but my next contract will be direct. I can’t handle the wait!



Nice! I can count on one hand how many VGC contracts I've seen in the last few months, glad you closed and welcome home... to the most exclusive DVC club of them all (for better or worse, lol).


----------



## Chia1974

Paul Stupin said:


> I have a March UY as well, and there are not many of those contracts out there! The one advantage, though, is that if you ever decide to sell, the contract will go quickly!


I have October UY and talk about limited supplies! I’d go with September but that’s even more limited. Lol


----------



## awestbrook23

awestbrook23---$155-$8815-50-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 50/22- sent 5/17, passed 6/10

I was sweating on this one since it's stripped, but we passed!


----------



## DisneyKim41

awestbrook23 said:


> awestbrook23---$155-$8815-50-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 50/22- sent 5/17, passed 6/10
> 
> I was sweating on this one since it's stripped, but we passed!


Yay!


----------



## AulaniNutz

benedib99 said:


> You should check this one out at Fidelity.  They just lowered the price of this CCV to $148.
> 
> 6010644


Thank you for the tip!  Sadly wrong use year, but I found another one I already started an offer on.  People are still selling...  Hope I can post new attempt soon....


----------



## Chia1974

awestbrook23 said:


> awestbrook23---$155-$8815-50-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 50/22- sent 5/17, passed 6/10
> 
> I was sweating on this one since it's stripped, but we passed!


Another $155 passed! Yay!!! Hoping I will join the party soon.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I gotta stop checking in on this thread. It's making my addonitis so much worse.


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> I gotta stop checking in on this thread. It's making my addonitis so much worse.


You are not kidding
1 direct and 3 resales, no excuse me 4 resales, 1 taken and 3 in ROFR in one month. I am still a newbie.


----------



## DonMacGregor

LadybugsMum said:


> I gotta stop checking in on this thread. It's making my addonitis so much worse.


You're nowhere near as bad as me. Mine cleared ROFR yesterday, and I'm committed to buying direct in increments until I hit the magic 150, so buying another resale is counterproductive for me. Yet, here I am...


----------



## HIRyeDVC

LadybugsMum said:


> I gotta stop checking in on this thread. It's making my addonitis so much worse.


I feel ya, but at these prices, its helping to keep me restrained.


----------



## LadybugsMum

DonMacGregor said:


> You're nowhere near as bad as me. Mine cleared ROFR yesterday, and I'm committed to buying direct in increments until I hit the magic 150, so buying another resale is counterproductive for me. Yet, here I am...


I'm looking for a new UY for Sept & Nov travel. My current UY is Dec and it's great for spring but not for early/late fall.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$187.5-$6297-30-BLT-Mar-0/20, 30/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 6/10


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Chia1974 said:


> Fidelity just released whole bunch of listings including BLT 50 points $150 and a few BWV with my UY. I really want BWV but .....


That BLT was really tempting!! I was going to place an offer above asking (bc at $150 not sure it would pass ROFR) at $156 but stuck to the 30 point add on for now instead. Also still eyeing the 55 pt VGF at $175.

For those waiting for direct (no inventory currently available) or “VGF2” (the additional DVC units scheduled will be part of the EXISTING condo association with same deed exp not like what happened at CCV and Boulder Rigdge at wilderness lodge) it’s something to consider.

Also another aside, the direct guide I spoke to yesterday expects pricing for “VGF2” to be at or = to sold out price not comparable to RIV or AUL.


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

ForWhomTheMouseTolls---$115-$21906-170-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 5/20, passed 6/10


----------



## kandlsutton

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> That BLT was really tempting!! I was going to place an offer above asking (bc at $150 not sure it would pass ROFR) at $156 but stuck to the 30 point add on for now instead. Also still eyeing the 55 pt VGF at $175.


Was going to wait until VGF2 pricing comes out, but I grabbed that 55 point VGF today. Surprised it stayed out there as long as it did and really expected to be told it had already sold. 
I just don’t think the VGF2 pricing decreases very much and don't expect incentives to apply on less than 150 point contracts.  I bid on the 100 pointer as well (assumed that went for list price) and really didn't want to commit $18k at this time.


----------



## MAKP2

HIRyeDVC said:


> Woohoo! My VGC contracts closed this morning! Originally sent to ROFR on 3/26. That’s 76 days! And another 4 weeks for points to get loaded. (Does it REALLY take that long?) So relieved but my next contract will be direct. I can’t handle the wait!


After I received my membership and activation number, I called MS the next day and CM loaded my points.


----------



## MAKP2

HIRyeDVC said:


> I saw but none are my UY. I hate March UYs!


I have March and Feb UY.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HappyThoughtsTees---$295-$10260-30-VGC-Jun-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 6/7
HappyThoughtsTees---$295-$19329-60-VGC-Jun-0/20, 76/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 6/7


----------



## mrsclark

mrsclark---$164-$35168-200-BCV-Jun-3/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/10

My dad is the actual purchaser of the contract, but I am doing all of the research, negotiation, etc.


----------



## Emmett2020

The 21 days has not held true here. We are waiting to hear on a VB contract that was sent 5/18. Seeing all the results coming in is starting to make me wonder if they might actually take it. I clearly didn’t consider my lack of patience when we started this journey. End rant.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Noles235 said:


> The estoppel process is going incredibly slow. My title company said two weeks but I’m on 3 now and still waiting.


Same


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MAKP2 said:


> After I received my membership and activation number, I called MS the next day and CM loaded my points.


When did you call to have Disney load your points? My broker told me that they don’t like people calling to do this anymore. Did you receive your membership and activation number via email?


----------



## KellyN1017

HIRyeDVC said:


> When did you call to have Disney load your points? My broker told me that they don’t like people calling to do this anymore. Did you receive your membership and activation number via email?


I got my ID and activation code exactly 2 weeks after the deed was recorded. I was going to call the next day to ask about getting my points loaded and they were already there.  So it took 1 day to get points added.


----------



## Steve Orlando

steve-orlando---$162-$25920-160-PVR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 129/22- sent 5/21 passed 6/10


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

HIRyeDVC said:


> I feel ya, but at these prices, its helping to keep me restrained.



So as a buyer and seller currently,  I’m with you! For more perspective, I just sold a 25 pt SSR for $163 PP (listing lasted just over 24hrs-wow!)
and on the other end as a buyer had to vigorously search for a small BLT contract under $200 (still had to overpay a little but finally found one!)


----------



## Jlcjunior88

Jlcjunior88---$80-$27705-300-AUL-Oct-8/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 5/24, passed 6/11


----------



## Sandisw

Sandisw said:


> Sandisw---$189-$20190-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 180/21, 100/22-I am seller- sent 5/22
> 
> Took less than 4 hours to sell! Now decisions on what to buy!



Passed today! It actually didn’t go until 5/25 so less than 20 days. Not surprising since I got a nice amount!!


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> Passed today! It actually didn’t go until 5/25 so less than 20 days. Not surprising since I got a nice amount!!


Waiting..............sent BLT 5/26


----------



## npatellye

Chia1974 said:


> Waiting..............sent BLT 5/26


Also waiting on SSR sent 5/26. Maybe next week…


----------



## Deswank

Selling one that went 5/24.... it’s SSR. Sure it’s gonna get taken haha.


----------



## macman123

Sandisw said:


> Passed today! It actually didn’t go until 5/25 so less than 20 days. Not surprising since I got a nice amount!!



Thats a nice price too


----------



## DaveH28

DaveH28---$107-$25000-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 285/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 5/22, passed 6/11

2nd time was the charm for OKW for us!


----------



## Emmett2020

Emmett2020---$65-$11327-150-VB-Feb-0/20, 113/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/18, passed 6/11


----------



## LadybugsMum

Sooo, I put in an offer on an 85 pt AUG UY Boardwalk contract and it's been accepted.   I'm paying too much, but it's the perfect amount of points and UY. It's still cheaper than buying direct. I'll post my string once the offer is sent for ROFR.


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> Sooo, I put in an offer on an 85 pt AUG UY Boardwalk contract and it's been accepted.   I'm paying too much, but it's the perfect amount of points and UY. It's still cheaper than buying direct. I'll post my string once the offer is sent for ROFR.


I was eyeing the 25 and 32 point ones but ultimately decide not to, both not my UY. The ones from fidelity with my UY sold in a day but they were too many points though.


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> Sooo, I put in an offer on an 85 pt AUG UY Boardwalk contract and it's been accepted.   I'm paying too much, but it's the perfect amount of points and UY. It's still cheaper than buying direct. I'll post my string once the offer is sent for ROFR.


FP offer?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Chia1974 said:


> FP offer?


 Yes.


----------



## DerekDeBoer

“We have a choice. We can tear each other apart or we can come together and build a better world. It’s not too late.” – Disney's "Raya and the Last Dragon"

Happy Friday everyone & congrats to the following 101 great families that passed ROFR in the last week!  As always, THANK YOU to everyone for another incredible week of making magic - stay safe & magical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




SMITH
TAYLOR
YENDRA
SALTZER
PETERSON
PENA
BECKER
PALANDRO
ROCHE
MCDONALD
RIVERA
ROSENHAUS
LETCHER
PARK
PUSEY
RECTOR
ZANDERS
MACGREGOR
GAGNE
MCDAVID
JOHNSON
POWELL
FUNG
JOHNSON
FROMM
MATTHYSSE
MOORE
SMITH
BALOW
HIGHT
BARKER
CHU
HOWELL
SUDER
MOREHEAD
RASMUSSEN
MYERS
ALFONSO
YULANAVAGE
RIVAS
MELLI
HADWIN
SPENCER
CRABTREE
ARCARO
ESPARZA
SCHULTZ
MCGREGOR
HOSTETLER
WALTER
THOMSON
RALEIGH
FOSTER
KELLY
VIOLA
HANSEN
 DEBUSK
DEBUSK
PAGE
CEDERBAUM
D'AMICO
KNIGHT
WADE
GOLDFARB
AHUNA
GILLESPIE
SIRACUSE
CARBE
SCHUETZ
WRIGHT
DAVIS
BRICK
DELLAUNIVERSITA
GALLAGHER
MAKOKIS
PAJDA
CARDER
CERCONE
MARROLLI
PALMATEER
OELS
IRBY
KORKOR
TOLER
ESCOBAR
HARRIS
MASTREY
PERRY
YEUNG
GUNNING
CUPIT
CARTER
BROWN
LEWICKI
MIKL
ROGERS
GOODWIN
ESCOBEDO
MARTINEZ
DENNIS
HARRIS
BOTTICELLI
HOMM
MIRANDA
DYESS
CASSINO
GREGORY
LOCASCIO
BEHLING
FRY
LOWERY
KARTHIKEYAN
MAYER


----------



## gisele2

So if you want VGC there is a deal on fidelity . $179pp for 150 points. 1, 2,3 go!!!!! Was put  on the site 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Lorana

gisele2 said:


> So if you want VGC there is a deal on fidelity . $179pp for 150 points. 1, 2,3 go!!!!! Was put  on the site 15 minutes ago.


OHMIGOD THAT'S MY USE YEAR!!


----------



## Lorana

gisele2 said:


> So if you want VGC there is a deal on fidelity . $179pp for 150 points. 1, 2,3 go!!!!! Was put  on the site 15 minutes ago.


Boooooo.  Turns out it was a mistake, and it was supposed to be Grand Floridian, not Grand Californian.  I was all excited to pick this up, and then sell my small Oct UY VGC for a small fortune.  ;-)


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Lorana said:


> Boooooo.  Turns out it was a mistake, and it was supposed to be Grand Floridian, not Grand Californian.  I was all excited to pick this up, and then sell my small Oct UY VGC for a small fortune.  ;-)



I checked their website and they dont have a similar Sept VGF listing.  I had a previous experience with Fidelity where if you are the first person to put a full offer in, then they will tell everyone after you that it was an incorrect listing.  In my case, I put the full offer in, it was accepted.  Then later the agent called me and told me it was a mistake and didnt realize I was the buyer. So my guess is someone got a great deal.


----------



## Noles235

Jmazzuca243 said:


> I checked their website and they dont have a similar Sept VGF listing.  I had a previous experience with Fidelity where if you are the first person to put a full offer in, then they will tell everyone after you that it was an incorrect listing.  In my case, I put the full offer in, it was accepted.  Then later the agent called me and told me it was a mistake and didnt realize I was the buyer. So my guess is someone got a great deal.


I can’t say I have had a positive experience trying to buy a contract with Fidelity.


----------



## Nutbean

Jmazzuca243 said:


> I checked their website and they dont have a similar Sept VGF listing.  I had a previous experience with Fidelity where if you are the first person to put a full offer in, then they will tell everyone after you that it was an incorrect listing.  In my case, I put the full offer in, it was accepted.  Then later the agent called me and told me it was a mistake and didnt realize I was the buyer. So my guess is someone got a great deal.



That or they just delete the listing altogether and never respond to your offer at all.


----------



## gskywalker

gisele2 said:


> So if you want VGC there is a deal on fidelity . $179pp for 150 points. 1, 2,3 go!!!!! Was put  on the site 15 minutes ago.


Wow, I wonder how much overbid that one will go.


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Nutbean said:


> That or they just delete the listing altogether and never respond to your offer at all.



Sorry if I wasnt clear. This was on a VGF contract a couple of months ago with Fidelity.

I put an offer in and they accepted.  I received the agreement later that day.  In this case, I called the agent directly to give my offer. 

I also put an online offer for this previous contract.  This is why the agent called me back and said their was a mistake in the system.  I then had to ask the awkward question if he knew I was the buyer since he didn't realize it was me.  He laughed it off and said everything was good and it was his mistake.  He needed to call all the people that put offers on the contract and didn't realize it was me. 

So I doubt it was a mistake since no Sept VGF contract has been posted.  But Fidelity can be great if you can find a deal and be the first one to put an offer in.


----------



## Lorana

Jmazzuca243 said:


> I checked their website and they dont have a similar Sept VGF listing.  I had a previous experience with Fidelity where if you are the first person to put a full offer in, then they will tell everyone after you that it was an incorrect listing.  In my case, I put the full offer in, it was accepted.  Then later the agent called me and told me it was a mistake and didnt realize I was the buyer. So my guess is someone got a great deal.


Possibly, but I emailed as I was calling (to have the email record) and called Amy at Fidelity directly, and when I said I wanted to put an offer on the 150 point Grand Californian, her response was "you mean Flordian?" and when I said no, she asked for the listing number, and then thanked me so she could take it down because it was supposed to be VGF.  

Maybe someone did grab it then, and it really was VGC.  If so, good for them!


----------



## lovethesun12

Jmazzuca243 said:


> I checked their website and they dont have a similar Sept VGF listing.  I had a previous experience with Fidelity where if you are the first person to put a full offer in, then they will tell everyone after you that it was an incorrect listing.  In my case, I put the full offer in, it was accepted.  Then later the agent called me and told me it was a mistake and didnt realize I was the buyer. So my guess is someone got a great deal.


I'm not doubting your experience but that's not always the case. gisele2 had maybe the best deal in history on BLT and they were fine telling me I missed out (yes, this one still hurts so bad  ). Maybe they are telling some people the listing isn't correct to save them from the heartache, lol.

I also managed to luckily get through first on a couple of their contracts. I check the other sites every now and then but theirs I check multiple times a day because I have learned over the past year if a contract lists at the price I want, it will most likely be with fidelity.


----------



## Lorana

Also to add -- I totally lucked out before with incorrect listings.  I got a CCV 100 point contract for $134/point that was incorrectly put as "Villas at the Wilderness Lodge" but the description for the dues amount seemed to indicate Copper Creek.  I called, it was CCV, and I managed to snag it at that price.


----------



## Nutbean

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Sorry if I wasnt clear. This was on a VGF contract a couple of months ago with Fidelity.
> 
> I put an offer in and they accepted.  I received the agreement later that day.  In this case, I called the agent directly to give my offer.
> 
> I also put an online offer for this previous contract.  This is why the agent called me back and said their was a mistake in the system.  I then had to ask the awkward question if he knew I was the buyer since he didn't realize it was me.  He laughed it off and said everything was good and it was his mistake.  He needed to call all the people that put offers on the contract and didn't realize it was me.
> 
> So I doubt it was a mistake since no Sept VGF contract has been posted.  But Fidelity can be great if you can find a deal and be the first one to put an offer in.



Yes, I understood what you meant. I was just commenting my experience with them.


----------



## MAKP2

HIRyeDVC said:


> When did you call to have Disney load your points? My broker told me that they don’t like people calling to do this anymore. Did you receive your membership and activation number via email?


Yes via email. I called the very next day. I received the membership number at 10.03am and activation code at 1.22pm. I was on hold for about 35 min. Another 15 min for them to load my points. Additional 20 min for them to help booked Poly on 6/25 - 6/27 and 2 BR at SSR on A week before Xmas for our 3 days vacation. My broker said the same thing, but who care I tried, received my points and ready for my 1st vacation in 2 weeks. Btw I didn’t see any availability for both date, but the CM worked his magic and I was a happy camper .


----------



## PrincessPam1665

PrincessPam1665---$172-$29399-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23-seller pay MF 2020- sent 6/11

here we go for the fourth time! In the beginning of the process (March 2021) we fell in love with BayLake, but we were not willing to pay as much as 155pp and all the BLT contract were stripped until 2022. Since, we tried 2 time to get a Boardwalk contract, and then a Copper Creek contract. All three were taken by ROFR.  Now that our broker told us that nothing under 155$ would pass for CCV, we go back to our first love BAY LAKE! Let's hope this time it will pass trough!


----------



## Nutbean

PrincessPam1665 said:


> PrincessPam1665---$172-$29399-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23-seller pay MF 2020- sent 6/11
> 
> here we go for the fourth time! In the beginning of the process (March 2021) we fell in love with BayLake, but we were not willing to pay as much as 155pp and all the BLT contract were stripped until 2022. Since, we tried 2 time to get a Boardwalk contract, and then a Copper Creek contract. All three were taken by ROFR.  Now that our broker told us that nothing under 155$ would pass for CCV, we go back to our first love BAY LAKE! Let's hope this time it will pass trough!



I've been experiencing some buyer's remorse on my contract for $155/point for CCV only because I'm wondering if I should have taken the chance at $145/point that my friend was willing to sell it to me for, especially since it isn't my ideal UY. Then I see your post and I feel better again. Until Disney takes it from me anyway...just you watch, lol!!!


----------



## Red Dog Run

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Same


SAME: ROFR on May 21, still no estoppel


----------



## benedib99

SAME: ROFR May 18, no estoppel yet.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Lorana said:


> Boooooo.  Turns out it was a mistake, and it was supposed to be Grand Floridian, not Grand Californian.  I was all excited to pick this up, and then sell my small Oct UY VGC for a small fortune.  ;-)



This happened to me before - also with Fidelity...



Jmazzuca243 said:


> I checked their website and they dont have a similar Sept VGF listing.  I had a previous experience with Fidelity where if you are the first person to put a full offer in, then they will tell everyone after you that it was an incorrect listing.  In my case, I put the full offer in, it was accepted.  Then later the agent called me and told me it was a mistake and didnt realize I was the buyer. So my guess is someone got a great deal.



... or maybe it was this situation.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jlcjunior88 said:


> Jlcjunior88---$80-$27705-300-AUL-Oct-8/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 5/24, passed 6/11


What a steal?! It’s like highway robbery! Where did you find this contract?


----------



## benedib99

Okay - these are the last points I'm adding at GCV.  

benedib99---$239-$40065-160-VGC-Aug-0/20, 250/21, 160/22- sent 6/12


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MAKP2 said:


> Yes via email. I called the very next day. I received the membership number at 10.03am and activation code at 1.22pm. I was on hold for about 35 min. Another 15 min for them to load my points. Additional 20 min for them to help booked Poly on 6/25 - 6/27 and 2 BR at SSR on A week before Xmas for our 3 days vacation. My broker said the same thing, but who care I tried, received my points and ready for my 1st vacation in 2 weeks. Btw I didn’t see any availability for both date, but the CM worked his magic and I was a happy camper .


How long after your closing date did you receive the email with your new membership number? Thanks for the advice. I will be sure to call as soon as I receive it! Can’t wait!


----------



## DisneyKim41

lovethesun12 said:


> I'm not doubting your experience but that's not always the case. gisele2 had maybe the best deal in history on BLT and they were fine telling me I missed out (yes, this one still hurts so bad  ). Maybe they are telling some people the listing isn't correct to save them from the heartache, lol.
> 
> I also managed to luckily get through first on a couple of their contracts. I check the other sites every now and then but theirs I check multiple times a day because I have learned over the past year if a contract lists at the price I want, it will most likely be with fidelity.


Me too. We tried offering with another company and were told offers need to be within 1-5 dollars of price.  Fidelity was more reasonable.


----------



## Chia1974

DisneyKim41 said:


> Me too. We tried offering with another company and were told offers need to be within 1-5 dollars of price.  Fidelity was more reasonable.


I hate that $195 admin fee.


----------



## DisneyKim41

Chia1974 said:


> I hate that $195 admin fee.


Agreed!


----------



## Sunnyore

Chia1974 said:


> I hate that $195 admin fee.



I’ve seen this and not entirely sure what this entails. If Disney exercise their ROFR and takes your contract, you’re still out of $195? Or does that also get refunded back to you?


----------



## MAKP2

HIRyeDVC said:


> How long after your closing date did you receive the email with your new membership number? Thanks for the advice. I will be sure to call as soon as I receive it! Can’t wait!


Exactly at 2 weeks.


----------



## princesscinderella

Sunnyore said:


> I’ve seen this and not entirely sure what this entails. If Disney exercise their ROFR and takes your contract, you’re still out of $195? Or does that also get refunded back to you?


You are not responsible for the $195 if your contract is taken by Disney, I know from experience unfortunately.


----------



## pangyal

Updated! I might not get to it quite at 7 days next time as we are off to Disney...FINALLY!!!


----------



## AulaniNutz

AulaniNutz said:


> I'm so saddened.   I really didn't expect this.  I know they were taking CCV occasionally, but I was certain this wasn't going to be one of them...
> 
> aulaninutz---$147.5-$46555-300-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 166/21, 300/22- sent 5/18, taken 6/8


Let's hope this one goes through.  Hopefully with banked points and a higher per point price, I'll get this one through...

aulaninutz---$160-$34238-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 359/21, 200/22- sent 6/12


----------



## Lee Matthews

I forgot  had my Vero Beach contract with Disney for ROFR. Sent 5/26 so hopefully I may hear this week about it


----------



## Headless Horseman

benedib99 said:


> SAME: ROFR May 18, no estoppel yet.



Just checked my email, and I passed ROFR on May 10, and I still haven't heard anything regarding estoppel. Looks like I'm going to have to contact them on Monday.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Red Dog Run said:


> SAME: ROFR on May 21, still no estoppel





benedib99 said:


> SAME: ROFR May 18, no estoppel yet.



I passed ROFR May 31 and received estoppel and closing documents June 10. I was surprised it was so quick given other timelines I've seen, but maybe it's worthwhile reaching out to your title company?


----------



## Red Dog Run

EatMoreVeg said:


> I passed ROFR May 31 and received estoppel and closing documents June 10. I was surprised it was so quick given other timelines I've seen, but maybe it's worthwhile reaching out to your title company?


  I did last week.  I was quoted as today I should receive the documents.  I hope so.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Red Dog Run said:


> I did last week.  I was quoted as today I should receive the documents.  I hope so.



Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Red Dog Run

EatMoreVeg said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you


Think I'm going to email about how happy I am that these should come today.  I get to plan my HONEYMOON at the booking window of June 26.  It's not looking good for point loading.


----------



## softballmom3

softballmom3---$128-$14656-110-SSR-Apr-0/20, 120/21, 110/22- sent 6/14 

Hopefully not too bad of a deal.  It was listed this morning and I've lost out on a few others because I wouldn't agree to a similar amount .  Either way, I'm happy.


----------



## kilik64

softballmom3 said:


> softballmom3---$128-$14656-110-SSR-Apr-0/20, 120/21, 110/22- sent 6/14
> 
> Hopefully not too bad of a deal.  It was listed this morning and I've lost out on a few others because I wouldn't agree to a similar amount .  Either way, I'm happy.


You're right in line for pricing at SSR average for the last month according to the dvc resale market monthly report. Its slowly creeping up so that might end up under the average for June.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Just waiting for the sellers to sign the offer agreement so I can send the deposit.   I'm hoping it can be sent to Disney tomorrow or Weds.


----------



## mufasa0505

mufasa0505---$85-$5319-50-VB-Mar-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 5/29 

A little high pp compared to the recent ones out there, but it's a small contract.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Red Dog Run said:


> I did last week.  I was quoted as today I should receive the documents.  I hope so.


NOPE. Still no estoppel (or no documents after estoppel.)  Now the date of this Wed. has been offered.  Sent May 21


----------



## DonMacGregor

I cleared ROFR last Tuesday (6/8), and the title company received the estoppel notice today (6/14).


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

As an FYI, our contract that passed on 6/10 received estoppel today. Completely random and super fast.


----------



## DonMacGregor

ForWhomTheMouseTolls said:


> As an FYI, our contract that passed on 6/10 received estoppel today. Completely random and super fast.


I saw that. I guess someone over at DVD got called off furlough...

At least you can close, I'm stuck with a 10/21 closing date due to an existing reservation. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it's for the 50th and that there's zero chance they'll drop the res and let the sale close early.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Headless Horseman said:


> Just checked my email, and I passed ROFR on May 10, and I still haven't heard anything regarding estoppel. Looks like I'm going to have to contact them on Monday.


I've been waiting 4 weeks for one, too.  The title company said they emailed Disney this morning looking for it.


----------



## weatherman

weatherman---$111-$22163-180-SSR-Apr-0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 5/21, taken 6/14

Not surprised.  Not happy.  Oh well - back to the drawing board!


----------



## LadybugsMum

LadybugsMum---$160-$14874-85-BWV-Aug-0/20, 85/21, 85/22- sent 6/15

Did I pay too much? Yes, but it's the perfect contract for what I want. I'm still saving $50/pt over buying direct and it gives me a new UY for fall travel.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

selling this one
dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$163-$4718-25-SSR-Jun-0/20, 42/21, 25/22, 25/23-(Seller)- sent 6/15


----------



## Chia1974

Anyone waiting to hear from week of 5/26? I’m off to Disney on Monday hopefully I’ll have good news by then.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> Anyone waiting to hear from week of 5/26? I’m off to Disney on Monday hopefully I’ll have good news by then.



Me. Heard last week about the one I sold and hope to hear about RIV this week.


----------



## npatellye

Chia1974 said:


> Anyone waiting to hear from week of 5/26? I’m off to Disney on Monday hopefully I’ll have good news by then.


I am waiting with you! I am not hopeful about it passing but I would just like to know sooner rather than later.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

And now we wait...

PsycProfPlum---$177-$18835-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 54/21, 100/22- sent 6/15


----------



## Red Dog Run

EatMoreVeg said:


> I passed ROFR May 31 and received estoppel and closing documents June 10. I was surprised it was so quick given other timelines I've seen, but maybe it's worthwhile reaching out to your title company?


Wondering if it's a build-up at the title company.


----------



## Disneyfan5plus1

Disneyfan5plus1 said:


> Disneyfan5plus1---$115-$16502-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 5/8, passed 5/31




Just closed today! I hope Disney will have our points loaded by 7/6. That is the day our DD can book her May wedding. Mama wants to be able to book a grand villa as soon as DD gets a confirmation.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Red Dog Run said:


> Wondering if it's a build-up at the title company.



I think that's very plausible. If people are getting estoppels within a few days now, then it's in the hands of the title company to create the closing documents and get them sent out. How frustrating for you! I hope it comes through tomorrow like they said.


----------



## Twiggy1953

We passed ROFR on 6/1 and estoppel yesterday 6/14. That was quite a lot quicker than I was expecting.


----------



## timff18

timff18 (seller)---$129-$6972-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 38/22, 50/23- sent 5/25, passed 6/12


----------



## kandlsutton

PsycProfPlum said:


> And now we wait...
> 
> PsycProfPlum---$177-$18835-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 54/21, 100/22- sent 6/15


Fidelity?


----------



## PsycProfPlum

kandlsutton said:


> Fidelity?


Yes.  You saw that one too?  We have been hunting for an August use year small point VGF for a while.


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974---$155-$20466-125-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 125/22- sent 5/25

Passed!!! Received the email 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Sandisw

Sandisw said:


> Sandisw---$152-$20648-125-RIV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 5/25
> 
> Woohoo! I was all ready to add on direct when I checked a resale site as I was dialing and this popped up!
> 
> A little higher than I had hoped but cheaper than what I would have spent for the direct points!
> 
> I sold BLT because I couldn’t use the points at RIV and with the extra $2500 I made in profit off the sale, it worked out well!
> 
> Of course, I still have 675 points that are good everywhere so being restricted does not matter!
> 
> Now I can wait another year to add more points once the new VGF is up and running!



This one passed today! No surprise but woohoo! Now to see which one closes first…the one I bought or the one I sold!


----------



## benedib99

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$155-$20466-125-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 125/22- sent 5/25
> 
> Passed!!! Received the email 5 minutes ago.


This gives me hope that my BLT's will pass at the same ppp.  I'm only a week into ROFR on them, but this is good news!!

BTW...Congrats!!!


----------



## Michiel

Passed ROFR on 5/31 and received closing documents today 6/15. Getting closer now to being a member!


----------



## kandlsutton

kandlsutton---$175-$10407-55-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 55/22- sent 6/15


----------



## PsycProfPlum

kandlsutton said:


> kandlsutton---$175-$10407-55-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 55/22- sent 6/15


Ah, that's why you were watching the Fidelity one as well.  I would have preferred this slightly smaller contract TBH.  Great price on a 55 pointer!


----------



## kandlsutton

PsycProfPlum said:


> Ah, that's why you were watching the Fidelity one as well.  I would have preferred this slightly smaller contract TBH.  Great price on a 55 pointer!


They both popped up at the same time (sister contracts?) and I was surprised they lasted long enough for me to make up my mind.  I bid on the 100 pointer too, but not at full price.  Didn’t want to put almost twice as much $$ in (this is our 3rd resale since January) but was willing to risk a potential smaller “savings” when VGF2 direct pricing comes out. Now wait and see whether Disney wants the points back.


----------



## TT1985

22


----------



## TT1985

TT1985---$100-$26719-240-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/28


----------



## DisneyKim41

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$155-$20466-125-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 125/22- sent 5/25
> 
> Passed!!! Received the email 5 minutes ago.


Yay!


----------



## npatellye

npatellye---$115-$20196-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 189/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/26, taken 6/16

Looks like we will add on at OKW direct or perhaps add more direct RIV points.


----------



## TMichele

TMichele---$165-$17977-100-BLT-Jun-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/15 

This is my first DVC purchase--fingers crossed. Glad to see some with similar prices passed recently!


----------



## newarknut

For those waiting for their estoppel letter, we pass ROFR on June 1 and got the estoppel letter on June 15!! I wasn't even holding out any hope for getting it this week. Now it's the closing documents, recording, points posting waiting game. But we're close to closing on our 230 BCV contract and we can't wait to start planning a trip!!


----------



## dado4

dado4---$105-$11896-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/25, taken 6/16

Not at all unexpected, still a major bummer.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

newarknut said:


> For those waiting for their estoppel letter, we pass ROFR on June 1 and got the estoppel letter on June 15!! I wasn't even holding out any hope for getting it this week. Now it's the closing documents, recording, points posting waiting game. But we're close to closing on our 230 BCV contract and we can't wait to start planning a trip!!


That's really fast.  Mine took 3-4 weeks.  It's even more excruciating waiting for the close, account set up, and points getting loaded.


----------



## DisneyKim41

HIRyeDVC said:


> That's really fast.  Mine took 3-4 weeks.  It's even more excruciating waiting for the close, account set up, and points getting loaded.


I think we passed June 9th and have already got closing papers to sign. I'm hoping the rest goes quickly since we have 2020 points to use.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DisneyKim41 said:


> I think we passed June 9th and have already got closing papers to sign. I'm hoping the rest goes quickly since we have 2020 points to use.


don't we all! It's like a race to burn up all these banked points before they die!


----------



## Red Dog Run

EatMoreVeg said:


> I think that's very plausible. If people are getting estoppels within a few days now, then it's in the hands of the title company to create the closing documents and get them sent out. How frustrating for you! I hope it comes through tomorrow like they said.


It came through last night. That took a long time. May 21 to June 15.  I handled all today and mailed it back priority.  Hope to make the 11 month window in 12 days.  LOL.


----------



## Red Dog Run

DisneyKim41 said:


> I think we passed June 9th and have already got closing papers to sign. I'm hoping the rest goes quickly since we have 2020 points to use.


Gotta be the title company that held mine up.  As soon as I began emailing and calling, I got them.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Red Dog Run said:


> It came through last night. That took a long time. May 21 to June 15.  I handled all today and mailed it back priority.  Hope to make the 11 month window in 12 days.  LOL.



I hope the sellers are equally as efficient! My deed was recorded today. I'm also hoping to make the 11-month window but that's a week away so probably no hope lol!


----------



## DisneyKim41

EatMoreVeg said:


> I hope the sellers are equally as efficient! My deed was recorded today. I'm also hoping to make the 11-month window but that's a week away so probably no hope lol!


We were told to expect 3 weeks after closing for points so I'm waiting to see how that works out.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Is that the going time frame from closing to account created and pointed loaded? About 3 weeks?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lee Matthews said:


> Is that the going time frame from closing to account created and pointed loaded? About 3 weeks?


My broker gave me an estimate of 45-55 days!  I'm hoping for 3 weeks.


----------



## DisneyKim41

Lee Matthews said:


> Is that the going time frame from closing to account created and pointed loaded? About 3 weeks?


Just what we were told, but it seems like it's really all over the place.


----------



## Jersey Dis

Jersey Dis---$165-$17255-100-CCV@WL-Oct-100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/27 passed 6/16

hopefully I can still get the 100 2020 points (banked from 2019) in time to rent out.


----------



## BigDaddyLaBouff

BigDaddyLaBouff said:


> BigDaddyLaBouff---$165-$31826-180-VGF-Jun-0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 3/30/2021, passed 4/23/2021


Still waiting for my points to be loaded on the website!!  This has been a three month journey to be able to find / purchase and use this contract!!!


----------



## BigDaddyLaBouff

Jersey Dis said:


> Jersey Dis---$165-$17255-100-CCV@WL-Oct-100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/27 passed 6/16
> 
> hopefully I can still get the 100 2020 points (banked from 2019) in time to rent out.


good luck!  It has been 2.5 months since I sent for ROFR and I do not have points loaded in the system to use yet.  Hopefully any day now!!


----------



## disneyfan123

Decided after many years of considering DVC to take the plunge! Can't wait to head "home"! Our 2020 points are banked, looking forward to using them once the border opens.

Disneyfan123---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Jun-160/20, 157/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/17


----------



## Belle53

Belle53---$120-$14515-115-SSR-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 115/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 5/26 passed 06/16

So happy I passed the 2nd time around!


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974---$155-$20466-125-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 125/22- sent 5/26 passed 6/15

Since this is my first resale, how much time do I expect to receive the estoppel and closing document? How long after I pay the balance at closing do I receive the points being an existing member?


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$155-$20466-125-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 125/22- sent 5/26 passed 6/15
> 
> Since this is my first resale, how much time do I expect to receive the estoppel and closing document? How long after I pay the balance at closing do I receive the points being an existing member?



All depends on title company and then MAs ability to get things loaded. For the contract I am buying I got closing documents the next day. For the one I’m selling, it’s been a week and nothing.


----------



## Paul Stupin

BigDaddyLaBouff said:


> Still waiting for my points to be loaded on the website!!  This has been a three month journey to be able to find / purchase and use this contract!!!


That seems very odd to have been waiting almost two months from passing ROFR. Were you working with a competent broker and title company, and was there a delayed closing?


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> All depends on title company and then MAs ability to get things loaded. For the contract I am buying I got closing documents the next day. For the one I’m selling, it’s been a week and nothing.


I received the closing document today. Is that a good sign? I’m clueless.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> I received the closing document today. Is that a good sign? I’m clueless.



It is!


----------



## nicstress

Nicstress---$115-$27311-230-AUL-Mar-0/20, 62/21, 194/22, 230/23-Seller pays $301 '22- sent 6/10


----------



## BigDaddyLaBouff

Paul Stupin said:


> That seems very odd to have been waiting almost two months from passing ROFR. Were you working with a competent broker and title company, and was there a delayed closing?


ROFR is done, that took less than 25 days.  waiting on the points to get loaded on the website so I can use the contract now.


----------



## BigDaddyLaBouff

Chia1974 said:


> I received the closing document today. Is that a good sign? I’m clueless.


definitely!  Moving forward one step


----------



## benedib99

benedib99 said:


> benedib99---$145-$27602-175-CCV@WL-Dec-350/20, 175/21, 175/22-no 19/20 maint fees- sent 4/30, passed 5/18



Sale cancelled, unfortunately.  Estoppel came back, and it turned out the sellers owed A LOT.  On top of my closing funds, they were going to owe another $6,300.  So, they're going to let Disney foreclose.


----------



## ValW

One more small contract:

ValW---$155-$4476-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 12/21, 25/22- sent 6/18


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

benedib99 said:


> Sale cancelled, unfortunately.  Estoppel came back, and it turned out the sellers owed A LOT.  On top of my closing funds, they were going to owe another $6,300.  So, they're going to let Disney foreclose.



Almost sounds like they never made a payment.  Sorry it worked out that way.


----------



## DonMacGregor

benedib99 said:


> Sale cancelled, unfortunately.  Estoppel came back, and it turned out the sellers owed A LOT.  On top of my closing funds, they were going to owe another $6,300.  So, they're going to let Disney foreclose.


----------



## scheddj

Finally!

Scheddj---$165-$4816-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/14


----------



## DisneyKim41

benedib99 said:


> Sale cancelled, unfortunately.  Estoppel came back, and it turned out the sellers owed A LOT.  On top of my closing funds, they were going to owe another $6,300.  So, they're going to let Disney foreclose.


You think they would have known that before.


----------



## emmymac17

benedib99 said:


> Sale cancelled, unfortunately.  Estoppel came back, and it turned out the sellers owed A LOT.  On top of my closing funds, they were going to owe another $6,300.  So, they're going to let Disney foreclose.



What a bummer! i wonder if that's why it passed ROFR (Disney has been taken CCV around that price recently)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

emmymac17 said:


> What a bummer! i wonder if that's why it passed ROFR (Disney has been taken CCV around that price recently)



It still would have fallen to the sellers to pay the difference although I guess DVC might have decided to skip based on that if they even checked into it that far.  My guess though is it's just something they decided to let thru ROFR.


----------



## benedib99

DisneyKim41 said:


> You think they would have known that before.





emmymac17 said:


> What a bummer! i wonder if that's why it passed ROFR (Disney has been taken CCV around that price recently)



Was definitely a surprise, as I hadn't heard of this happening before.  Was certainly disappointing since it had full 2019, 2020, and 2021 points... 

For those looking to buy, it certainly highlights the risk of paying full price when buying direct and financing if you don't have the money up front or if you're not sure you're going to keep it.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

One teensy favour to ask, please- a few of you just wrote "passed today" but I don't know the date that is. Can you please report your string with the Passed information added so that I can get it on the list? Thank you


----------



## SarahWI

SarahWI---$160-$34210-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/19


----------



## Sandisw

Sandisw---$152-$20648-125-RIV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 5/25, passed 6/15


----------



## macman123

Sandisw said:


> Sandisw---$152-$20648-125-RIV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 5/25, passed 6/15



Nice - you really do like RIV


----------



## Sandisw

macman123 said:


> Nice - you really do like RIV



That I do! So excited!


----------



## gskywalker

SarahWI said:


> SarahWI---$160-$34210-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/19


Congrats.  Guessing that was full asking.  I think this was the contract I saw for $160 a point that I considered trying to get for $150 to $155.


----------



## SarahWI

gskywalker said:


> Congrats.  Guessing that was full asking.  I think this was the contract I saw for $160 a point that I considered trying to get for $150 to $155.



Thanks!  it actually wasn’t full asking - we offered 155$ and seller came back at 160$ (still lower than asking).

To be honest, we were concerned 155$ wasn’t going to clear ROFR and anticipated a counter offer.


----------



## gskywalker

SarahWI said:


> it actually wasn’t full asking - we offered 155$ and seller came back at 160$ (still lower than asking).
> 
> To be honest, we were concerned 155$ wasn’t going to clear ROFR and anticipated a counter offer.


Ah ok different contract.  $160 should go through.  We have addonitis but with all the cuts to on site benefits we sort of know that we should probably just make due with our yearly 225 points.


----------



## DisneyKim41

gskywalker said:


> Congrats.  Guessing that was full asking.  I think this was the contract I saw for $160 a point that I considered trying to get for $150 to $155.


I'd be curious if anything is passing under $155.  Maybe the frenzy is passing?


----------



## FSUSammy

SarahWI said:


> Thanks!  it actually wasn’t full asking - we offered 155$ and seller came back at 160$ (still lower than asking).
> 
> To be honest, we were concerned 155$ wasn’t going to clear ROFR and anticipated a counter offer.


I’ve had some brokers today tell me $160 for a 200 point BLT contract was crazy and all of their sellers wanted in the 170s  most would only budge only $2 from their asking price. I’m sure you’ll have no issues passing ROFR though. I threw a bunch of numbers in a spreadsheet and think what you go was a great deal. Congrats!!


----------



## SarahWI

gskywalker said:


> We have addonitis but with all the cuts to on site benefits we sort of know that we should probably just make due with our yearly 225 points.



The addonitis struggle is real. 



FSUSammy said:


> I’ve had some brokers today tell me $160 for a 200 point BLT contract was crazy and all of their sellers wanted in the 170s  most would only budge only $2 from their asking price. I’m sure you’ll have no issues passing ROFR though. I threw a bunch of numbers in a spreadsheet and think what you go was a great deal. Congrats!!



Thanks!!! Asking was 170$ - both my husband and I were pleasantly surprised by the counter. We really weren’t in a hurry since we have 2 other contracts etc.  We almost bought BLT direct in 2009. It only took us 12 years!!

fingers crossed on ROFR!!


----------



## FSUSammy

SarahWI said:


> The addonitis struggle is real.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! Asking was 170$ - both my husband and I were pleasantly surprised by the counter. We really weren’t in a hurry since we have 2 other contracts etc.  We almost bought BLT direct in 2009. It only took us 12 years!!
> 
> fingers crossed on ROFR!!


Hopefully we will be right behind you soon waiting on ROFR. We have one offer we are waiting to hear back on. This is offer #5 for the day


----------



## SarahWI

FSUSammy said:


> Hopefully we will be right behind you soon waiting on ROFR. We have one offer we are waiting to hear back on. This is offer #5 for the day


5th offer of the day??  Good luck and fingers crossed!!


----------



## gskywalker

DisneyKim41 said:


> I'd be curious if anything is passing under $155.  Maybe the frenzy is passing?


I think for sure it has.  Disney seems to be going from resort to resort.


----------



## FSUSammy

SarahWI said:


> 5th offer of the day??  Good luck and fingers crossed!!


Yup lol most everyone wouldn't budge more than $2 from their asking and it just didn't make sense for what they had it priced at especially with what is out there and what I know is passing ROFR. This thread is INVALUABLE!!!


----------



## DisneyKim41

gskywalker said:


> I think for sure it has.  Disney seems to be going from resort to resort.


We offered $155 at full price but at the time nothing below that was passing. Most sites were listed much higher so we sort of feel like we got a deal.


----------



## lovethesun12

FSUSammy said:


> Yup lol most everyone wouldn't budge more than $2 from their asking and it just didn't make sense for what they had it priced at especially with what is out there and what I know is passing ROFR. This thread is INVALUABLE!!!


Who are these people? Actually I could probably guess the exact broker. 

You really shouldn't have a huge problem getting a 200pt BLT contract at $160, but it depends on how much time you have to wait if they aren't budging. From what I've seen in the past few months that is a more than fair offer on that type of contract that should pass ROFR. The thing is though at those prices they tend to go in a couple days; many on the market now at $170-$179 have been there for months. BLT is one of the resorts I'm considering and have seen many pop up at nice prices but my issue has been use year 

It's so weird because I've never had an issue getting them to drop below asking. Maybe it's the broker. My last 3 offers were $10-$13 under asking and they were all accepted without counter (unfortunately for me though, right after each one Disney decided to go on a purchasing frenzy and ROFR'd prices that normally wouldn't have for both contracts I tried to push through). 

I'm not in a rush to book and use points though due to the timing of my next trip.


----------



## FSUSammy

lovethesun12 said:


> Who are these people? Actually I could probably guess the exact broker.
> 
> You really shouldn't have a huge problem getting a 200pt BLT contract at $160, but it depends on how much time you have to wait if they aren't budging. From what I've seen in the past few months that is a more than fair offer on that type of contract that should pass ROFR. The thing is though at those prices they tend to go in a couple days; many on the market now at $170-$179 have been there for months. BLT is one of the resorts I'm considering and have seen many pop up at nice prices but my issue has been use year
> 
> It's so weird because I've never had an issue getting them to drop below asking. Maybe it's the broker. My last 3 offers were $10-$13 under asking and they were all accepted without counter (unfortunately for me though, right after each one Disney decided to go on a purchasing frenzy and ROFR'd prices that normally wouldn't have for both contracts I tried to push through).
> 
> I'm not in a rush to book and use points though due to the timing of my next trip.


We aren't in a rush to book either because we have our current contract and have several trips already booked with that one. The broker is one of the sponsors here. I used the in the past for my current contract but something is weird when the majority come back only taking off $2 from their asking. Not even a mention of "meeting half way" which I thought was strange. I have a spreadsheet I have with all of the ones we put offers on and what they countered with and I'll just keep an eye and see if they just sit, which I assume they will because I truly believe they are overpriced. And once they realize they are if we haven't made a deal with someone else I'll go back in and present another offer.


----------



## SarahWI

lovethesun12 said:


> It's so weird because I've never had an issue getting them to drop below asking.



We’ll see on ours - the seller will get rid of their contract one way or the other with respect to ROFR.  In my mind, asking price and counter offers are more about how quickly seller wants to get rid of the points either with Disney buying back vs a “normal buyer.”


----------



## Red Dog Run

gskywalker said:


> Congrats.  Guessing that was full asking.  I think this was the contract I saw for $160 a point that I considered trying to get for $150 to $155.


I had the darnest time getting just 4 dollars off from 165 to 161.  It was my use year, and Disney had RORF a 155 BLT.  With only a 100 pt contract, and they refused to budge to even 159, I just sucked up the extra $200 and bought it what I was looking for.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

FSUSammy said:


> I’ve had some brokers today tell me $160 for a 200 point BLT contract was crazy and all of their sellers wanted in the 170s  most would only budge only $2 from their asking price. I’m sure you’ll have no issues passing ROFR though. I threw a bunch of numbers in a spreadsheet and think what you go was a great deal. Congrats!!



Not difficult to guess what broker told you that.     Keep looking with others.


----------



## princesscinderella

I have a new SSR contract to post just waiting for the confirmation it was sent to ROFR.  I offer $10 less than what it was listed and stuck to my guns on it and after they countered and I said no my broker said he’d let them know and he called back a few minutes later and said I had a deal at my original offer.  Don’t be afraid to bid and if it’s not a deal move on to the next contract.  Unfortunately you can’t rush the resale buying process but if you have patience you can get a deal.


----------



## TroJo

…and now we wait. According to this thread we’ve only had one instance of hearing back from ROFR on a Sun\Mon - and it was a SSR that was taken. Guessing we won’t hear much until Tuesday.


----------



## MAKP2

SarahWI said:


> The addonitis struggle is real.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! Asking was 170$ - both my husband and I were pleasantly surprised by the counter. We really weren’t in a hurry since we have 2 other contracts etc.  We almost bought BLT direct in 2009. It only took us 12 years!!
> 
> fingers crossed on ROFR!!


You’ll be fine my BLT just passed 2.5 weeks ago at $158.50. We just signed and sent the closing docs. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## MAKP2

lovethesun12 said:


> Who are these people? Actually I could probably guess the exact broker.
> 
> You really shouldn't have a huge problem getting a 200pt BLT contract at $160, but it depends on how much time you have to wait if they aren't budging. From what I've seen in the past few months that is a more than fair offer on that type of contract that should pass ROFR. The thing is though at those prices they tend to go in a couple days; many on the market now at $170-$179 have been there for months. BLT is one of the resorts I'm considering and have seen many pop up at nice prices but my issue has been use year
> 
> It's so weird because I've never had an issue getting them to drop below asking. Maybe it's the broker. My last 3 offers were $10-$13 under asking and they were all accepted without counter (unfortunately for me though, right after each one Disney decided to go on a purchasing frenzy and ROFR'd prices that normally wouldn't have for both contracts I tried to push through).
> 
> I'm not in a rush to book and use points though due to the timing of my next trip.


I agreed with you, I think it’s the broker. I got laughed at on my first contract offered on March. The broker wrote that the seller only willing to go under no less than $3. Fortunately I was not in rush and found one that I offered $15 under the asking price. My second contract just last month was $11.50 under and seller paid ‘21 MF. Yes addonitis is real. Almost add the third one if my wife didn’t stop me .


----------



## natty650

natty650---$115-$22394-175-AUL-Feb-0/20, 164/21, 175/22- sent 6/18


----------



## Ginamarie

MAKP2 said:


> I agreed with you, I think it’s the broker. I got laughed at on my first contract offered on March. The broker wrote that the seller only willing to go under no less than $3. Fortunately I was not in rush and found one that I offered $15 under the asking price. My second contract just last month was $11.50 under and seller paid ‘21 MF. Yes addonitis is real. Almost add the third one if my wife didn’t stop me .


A few months ago I had a situation where a property was listed much too high. I bid like $18 less than listing price and broker told me “yes, seller wanted this listed high, your offer is way too low, etc” Like two weeks later they wrote back wanting to take my offer but we had already decided to buy direct points and passed on it. Some sellers have unrealistic expectations and have to get a bunch of much lower offers before they decide to sell lower or pull the listing and keep the points for themselves.
I think some brokers play into the high pricing more than others do. As a former real estate broker, I would have always rather had few clients but ones who would list their properties at reasonable prices than more properties with unrealistic sellers— those sellers are always the biggest problem! 
i actually had a deal late last year (as real estate attorney not broker) and I turned the client down when he wanted to be unrealistic with how he handled contracts. A friend of mine was the real estate agent on the deal and it wound up being an absolute nightmare- it only closed because the brokers agreed to a reduction in commission money to help the purchaser pay for necessary permits.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ginamarie said:


> A few months ago I had a situation where a property was listed much too high. I bid like $18 less than listing price and broker told me “yes, seller wanted this listed high, your offer is way too low, etc” Like two weeks later they wrote back wanting to take my offer but we had already decided to buy direct points and passed on it. Some sellers have unrealistic expectations and have to get a bunch of much lower offers before they decide to sell lower or pull the listing and keep the points for themselves.
> I think some brokers play into the high pricing more than others do. As a former real estate broker, I would have always rather had few clients but ones who would list their properties at reasonable prices than more properties with unrealistic sellers— those sellers are always the biggest problem!
> i actually had a deal late last year (as real estate attorney not broker) and I turned the client down when he wanted to be unrealistic with how he handled contracts. A friend of mine was the real estate agent on the deal and it wound up being an absolute nightmare- it only closed because the brokers agreed to a reduction in commission money to help the purchaser pay for necessary permits.



I also had that exact thing a little over 2 years ago.   And their contracts sat for quite a bit longer and they reduced until I finally noticed them gone.


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$123-$12857-100-SSR-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/20

Here we go again!!


----------



## TT1985

VdoesDisney said:


> Changing my strategy here, this one is risky but I think it has a chance.
> 
> VdoesDisney---$86.67-$14962.12-150-BRV-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, sent 6/1
> 
> Edited with correct resort, this one is for Boulder Ridge


That is an amazing price! I’m waiting on ROFR now on a 240 point BR contract at $100 per point.. questioning if that was a good deal after seeing this! If you don’t mind me asking- what was the original asking price? Please let us know if this passes!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

benedib99 said:


> Sale cancelled, unfortunately.  Estoppel came back, and it turned out the sellers owed A LOT.  On top of my closing funds, they were going to owe another $6,300.  So, they're going to let Disney foreclose.



I am so sorry for you, but that balance is amazing.  How much did they pay per point?  It doesn't seem like they could have purchased long ago.


----------



## VdoesDisney

TT1985 said:


> That is an amazing price! I’m waiting on ROFR now on a 240 point BR contract at $100 per point.. questioning if that was a good deal after seeing this! If you don’t mind me asking- what was the original asking price? Please let us know if this passes!


You definitely have a great deal, I got one of those random deals you have to be incredibly lucky to find, it’s definitely not common and there is a risk it won’t pass ROFR (we should be hearing back this week). What I posted was the listed price, I didn’t try to negotiate.


----------



## macman123

macman123---$160-$10350-60-VGF-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22 - sent 5/19 - taken 06/21


----------



## princesscinderella

macman123 said:


> macman123---$160-$10350-60-VGF-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22 - sent 5/19 - taken 06/21


I’m really surprised that they bought back VGF with all the points for sale on the horizon.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

princesscinderella said:


> I’m really surprised that they bought back VGF with all the points for sale on the horizon.


I called to add on direct that is one of the few they have a waitlist for and no current inventory. My guide said when they do start selling the increased inventory next year it won’t be at RIV or AUL pricing but at the current sold out pricing or higher. there is a lot of demand for VGF they said


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I called to add on direct that is one of the few they have a waitlist for and no current inventory. My guide said when they do start selling the increased inventory next year it won’t be at RIV or AUL pricing but at the current sold out pricing or higher. there is a lot of demand for VGF they said



And "PVB will start selling for $200" and "BLT will sell out in a month before it's available for non-members".  

Take a timeshare sales persons info along with a healthy dose of skepticism.  There's virtually no chance they know at this point but it's definite they will state that to sell now if you are inquiring about VGF.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And "PVB will start selling for $200" and "BLT will sell out in a month before it's available for non-members".
> 
> Take a timeshare sales persons info along with a healthy dose of skepticism.  There's virtually no chance they know at this point but it's definite they will state that to sell now if you are inquiring about VGF.


Absolutely agree! Healthy dose of sceptisim always. At they end of the day, they are sales ppl and they want to tell you what they think they need to to close a deal. That said, I do believe VGF will sell at a premium (likely at current sold out price) especially being that the points will belong to existing condo association. I don’t see them going down on price. Everyone would just wait until next year to buy points which isn’t happening now given the waitlists. If it were a BRV and CCV situation (where CCV was a part of new assoc) I could maybe see some pricing fluctuations


----------



## mrsclark

CORRECTED

I originally showed 2020 points that were banked incorrectly -this is now the corrected data string

mrsclark---$160-$29234-170-BCV-Jun-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 6/21

Again my dad is the actual purchaser - I am doing all the research and legwork.  We also have a 200 point BCV June UY contract currently going through ROFR.

If you have read any of my other recent threads, you saw that after the 200 point contract we thought we would go direct for 25-50 points if we couldn't find a small resale contract with our UY.  Instead, my dad decided he wanted to be able to stay for even more nights and therefore wanted even more points and so we made an offer and it was accepted on this loaded contract!


----------



## TT1985

VdoesDisney said:


> You definitely have a great deal, I got one of those random deals you have to be incredibly lucky to find, it’s definitely not common and there is a risk it won’t pass ROFR (we should be hearing back this week). What I posted was the listed price, I didn’t try to negotiate.


Wow, that is so amazing! I hope you get past ROFR! They haven’t bought a single BR contract back this year so you might make it! I can’t wait to find out!


----------



## weatherman

weatherman---$123-$30384-225-SSR-Jun-0/20, 413/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 6/21

Our second try... Fingers crossed!


----------



## dado4

dado4---$125-$13721-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 6/21


----------



## JEDECEEE

$129-$22609-160-AKL-Dec-36/20, 320/21, 160/22-Sent 06/14/21

Reading we are on the higher end on what has passed ROFR but it was a little loaded imo for the 21 Dec points coming that they banked from 2020. I am partially nervous because we looked at direct first but paying almost 9000 more for direct is crazy pants imo as well. Well see we are patiently waiting til July 6th which is the 21 day mark before we panic!!!! Here's to the broker we are working with and the title company being a positive experience through and through.


----------



## TT1985

JEDECEEE said:


> $129-$22609-160-AKL-Dec-36/20, 320/21, 160/22-Sent 06/14/21
> 
> Reading we are on the higher end on what has passed ROFR but it was a little loaded imo for the 21 Dec points coming that they banked from 2020. I am partially nervous because we looked at direct first but paying almost 9000 more for direct is crazy pants imo as well. Well see we are patiently waiting til July 6th which is the 30 day mark before we panic!!!! Here's to the broker we are working with and the title company being a positive experience through and through.


That looks great! I wish I would have looked for a loaded contract! Seems like such a good deal to get a loaded one!


----------



## DGaw4

First Contract!!

DGaw4---$170-$27353-150-PVB-Sep- 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/21


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$135-$7279-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 50/22-SELLER PAYS '21 MF'S- sent 06/21/2021 

Happy Father's Day to DH!!


----------



## Twiggy1953

mrsclark said:


> mrsclark---$160-$29234-170-BCV-Jun-170/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 6/21
> 
> Again my dad is the actual purchaser - I am doing all the research and legwork.  We also have a 200 point BCV June UY contract currently going through ROFR.
> 
> If you have read any of my other recent threads, you saw that after the 200 point contract we thought we would go direct for 25-50 points if we couldn't find a small resale contract with our UY.  Instead, my dad decided he wanted to be able to stay for even more nights and therefore wanted even more points and so we made an offer and it was accepted on this loaded contract!



I don’t know if I’m missing something here, but shouldn’t those 2020 points have been banked long before now if it’s a June use year?  I’m new at this, so ignore me if I’m talking rubbish


----------



## MICKIMINI

dado4 said:


> dado4---$125-$13721-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 6/21


I think you bought one of three contracts 25 - 50 - 100 from the same seller broker name goes unmentioned!  We bought the 50!  Good luck!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Twiggy1953 said:


> I don’t know if I’m missing something here, but shouldn’t those 2020 points have been banked long before now if it’s a June use year?  I’m new at this, so ignore me if I’m talking rubbish



Yes.  Either banked into 2021 or they have expired as a June UY is now in it's 2021 UY.


----------



## JEDECEEE

mrsclark said:


> mrsclark---$160-$29234-170-BCV-Jun-170/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 6/21
> 
> Again my dad is the actual purchaser - I am doing all the research and legwork.  We also have a 200 point BCV June UY contract currently going through ROFR.
> 
> If you have read any of my other recent threads, you saw that after the 200 point contract we thought we would go direct for 25-50 points if we couldn't find a small resale contract with our UY.  Instead, my dad decided he wanted to be able to stay for even more nights and therefore wanted even more points and so we made an offer and it was accepted on this loaded contract!


I'm not sure that those June 170/20 are likely not useable unless they banked into 2021


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ginamarie said:


> A few months ago I had a situation where a property was listed much too high. I bid like $18 less than listing price and broker told me “yes, seller wanted this listed high, your offer is way too low, etc” Like two weeks later they wrote back wanting to take my offer but we had already decided to buy direct points and passed on it. Some sellers have unrealistic expectations and have to get a bunch of much lower offers before they decide to sell lower or pull the listing and keep the points for themselves.
> I think some brokers play into the high pricing more than others do. As a former real estate broker, I would have always rather had few clients but ones who would list their properties at reasonable prices than more properties with unrealistic sellers— those sellers are always the biggest problem!
> i actually had a deal late last year (as real estate attorney not broker) and I turned the client down when he wanted to be unrealistic with how he handled contracts. A friend of mine was the real estate agent on the deal and it wound up being an absolute nightmare- it only closed because the brokers agreed to a reduction in commission money to help the purchaser pay for necessary permits.


It seems like a lot of real estate agents push their clients to accept “reasonable” offers, ie, offers in a price range where the property can be sold relatively easily, without much effort. Granted, I’m sure many sellers’ unrealistic expectations need to be curbed, but when or if I ever sell a contract, I’d rather have an agent who pushed for at least a slightly more “unreasonable offer“ than one who took the path of least resistance where they would have a sale but I’d have less money.


----------



## Paul Stupin

macman123 said:


> macman123---$160-$10350-60-VGF-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 60/22 - sent 5/19 - taken 06/21


I’d almost rather have offered them $175 and paid the extra $900 to get the contract and probably avoid ROFR. Those small ones are very hard to find. Sorry you lost this one.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$135-$7279-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 50/22-SELLER PAYS '21 MF'S- sent 06/21/2021
> 
> Happy Father's Day to DH!!


Oops, you did it again!!!    

You buy great gifts!


----------



## mrsclark

JEDECEEE said:


> I'm not sure that those June 170/20 are likely not useable unless they banked into 2021



yes! They were already banked - I wasn’t sure if I should list double the amount of points in 2021 and no points in 2020? If I did it wrong I will correct and repost


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mrsclark said:


> yes! They were already banked - I wasn’t sure if I should list double the amount of points in 2021 and no points in 2020? If I did it wrong I will correct and repost



You should list it as double under the 2021 UY.  Glad they were banked!


----------



## Axelskater

DGaw4 said:


> First Contract!!
> Congratulations! I love getting the feel of being in Hawaii without the jet-lag. A short walk to Grand Floridian and convenience to 2 parks makes for a great location. I wish you many happy stays.


----------



## VdoesDisney

TT1985 said:


> That is an amazing price! I’m waiting on ROFR now on a 240 point BR contract at $100 per point.. questioning if that was a good deal after seeing this! If you don’t mind me asking- what was the original asking price? Please let us know if this passes!


That’s why I’m hopeful, it seems it wouldn’t make sense for them to buy BRV,  direct buyers looking for Wilderness Lodge would most likely buy CCV instead so fingers crossed, that said, this is a pretty low price per point and they bought something back last year around $85 so we’ll see, I’m starting to check my email nonstop hoping to see an update


----------



## mrsclark

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You should list it as double under the 2021 UY.  Glad they were banked!


Thanks! I have corrected my post to show that the points were already banked!


----------



## JEDECEEE

mrsclark said:


> Thanks! I have corrected my post to show that the points were already banked!


I am glad you will get them in the 2021 UY as banked points!!!! I'm learning myself the rules and changes


----------



## Rush

Rush---$123-$26956-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/21

We considered adding on at RIV direct, in the end we just love AKV so much we decided to just to add on there resale. After multiple failed attempts to reach agreements on similar sized contracts at much higher prices, all from a certain broker, we feel pretty good about this one. Considering the banked points we felt it was a good price, but hopefully just high enough to get through ROFR.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Lee Matthews---$90-$9561.50-100-VB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 100/22-seller pay closing- sent 5/28 - Passed 6/21

Was expecting this to pass but glad I'm past ROFR on both contracts now.


----------



## TT1985

Lee Matthews said:


> Lee Matthews---$90-$9561.50-100-VB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 100/22-seller pay closing- sent 5/28 - Passed 6/21
> 
> Was expecting this to pass but glad I'm past ROFR on both contracts now.


Congratulations!!  My contract for Boulder ridge at $100 a point for 240 points was also sent 5/28 so this gives me hope that the wait won’t be long! What was your other contract?


----------



## Lee Matthews

Thanks. Yeah you shouldn't be waiting much longer at all

It was a 220 point Contract for Animal Kingdom Villas.

Still got to work out logistics, as we probably didn't buy the best use years but Vero is a small contract (especially with the dues) and plan to visit for 7-10 days every other year. AKV will be the main WDW trip, again probably every other year and then we will do a sprinkle of cash trips too on Cruise line and Disneyland Paris. Essentially the plan is to visit 2 of the 4 every year.


----------



## TT1985

Lee Matthews said:


> Thanks. Yeah you shouldn't be waiting much longer at all
> 
> It was a 220 point Contract for Animal Kingdom Villas.
> 
> Still got to work out logistics, as we probably didn't buy the best use years but Vero is a small contract (especially with the dues) and plan to visit for 7-10 days every other year. AKV will be the main WDW trip, again probably every other year and then we will do a sprinkle of cash trips too on Cruise line and Disneyland Paris. Essentially the plan is to visit 2 of the 4 every year.


Sounds like a great plan and you have a longer contract with AKV!


----------



## Antibes

Antibes---$127-$21566-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 11/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 5/28, passed 6/21


----------



## benedib99

Heard this morning.  PASSED...Whew!!!!  I was concerned they were going to take it, given the newly announced VGC direct price of $310 going into effect this Thursday.

https://dvcfan.com/2021/06/16/rumor...e-way-including-first-dvc-over-300-per-point/
benedib99---$220-$28894-120-VGC-Aug-0/20, 67/21, 120/22- sent 6/1, passed 6/22


----------



## metsciti

metsciti---$151-$26110-165-BLT-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 244/22, 165/23-Delayed Closing Oct- sent 5/29, passed 6/22

First contract and very happy to have this one pass through.  Now we wait until later this year.  The boards have been very helpful in understanding the potential issues with a delayed contract.
Do I get to buy a tshirt / magnet now or do I have to wait for my official initiation?


----------



## DisneyKim41

metsciti said:


> metsciti---$151-$26110-165-BLT-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 244/22, 165/23-Delayed Closing Oct- sent 5/29, passed 6/22
> 
> First contract and very happy to have this one pass through.  Now we wait until later this year.  The boards have been very helpful in understanding the potential issues with a delayed contract.
> Do I get to buy a tshirt / magnet now or do I have to wait for my official initiation?


How did they bank 2021 points into 2022?  Wouldn't you have to wait until Oct to do that?  I'm still mastering my understanding of banking here.


----------



## metsciti

DisneyKim41 said:


> How did they bank 2021 points into 2022?  Wouldn't you have to wait until Oct to do that?  I'm still mastering my understanding of banking here.


Ah fixed the string - had the wrong use year


----------



## dado4

MICKIMINI said:


> I think you bought one of three contracts 25 - 50 - 100 from the same seller broker name goes unmentioned!  We bought the 50!  Good luck!!


I'm fairly certain it is!
I feel like I overpaid but last time I sent a low offer that was accepted so I didn't come in super low this time.


----------



## MICKIMINI

dado4 said:


> I'm fairly certain it is!
> I feel like I overpaid but last time I sent a low offer that was accepted so I didn't come in super low this time.


You got a great deal!  My other 50 point SSR at $110 was NOT as good a deal, but close.  Loaded is where it is at LOL!


----------



## TT1985

TT1985 said:


> TT1985---$100-$26719-240-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/28


Just passed ROFR today!!


----------



## Sunnyore

Paul Stupin said:


> I’d almost rather have offered them $175 and paid the extra $900 to get the contract and probably avoid ROFR. Those small ones are very hard to find. Sorry you lost this one.


Pretty sure Macman isn’t hurting too much about losing 60 with 3000+ points


----------



## Sandisw

DisneyKim41 said:


> How did they bank 2021 points into 2022?  Wouldn't you have to wait until Oct to do that?  I'm still mastering my understanding of banking here.



Typically, that is the case,  But I have read there were times when DVC has made an exception and allowed the owner to bank before that.  I wonder if the seller reached out to get that exception?


----------



## KPeterso

DisneyKim41 said:


> How did they bank 2021 points into 2022?  Wouldn't you have to wait until Oct to do that?  I'm still mastering my understanding of banking here.



Could be someone who has 2 memberships and transferred the 2021 UY points to their other membership. I have 2 UYs (December and February) which is 2 memberships. In July of last year, I moved/transferred my 2019 (which I then immediately banked) and 2020 points for AKV from my December UY to my February UY to use them with other AKV points for my September stay this year that I booked in October of last year.


----------



## macman123

Sunnyore said:


> Pretty sure Macman isn’t hurting too much about losing 60 with 3000+ points



Still sobbing.........


----------



## macman123

Paul Stupin said:


> I’d almost rather have offered them $175 and paid the extra $900 to get the contract and probably avoid ROFR. Those small ones are very hard to find. Sorry you lost this one.



I paid the asking and closing costs.


----------



## MAKP2

metsciti said:


> metsciti---$151-$26110-165-BLT-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 244/22, 165/23-Delayed Closing Oct- sent 5/29, passed 6/22
> 
> First contract and very happy to have this one pass through.  Now we wait until later this year.  The boards have been very helpful in understanding the potential issues with a delayed contract.
> Do I get to buy a tshirt / magnet now or do I have to wait for my official initiation?


My wife made this decal when we passed ours 1.5 weeks ago


----------



## HIRyeDVC

benedib99 said:


> Heard this morning.  PASSED...Whew!!!!  I was concerned they were going to take it, given the newly announced VGC direct price of $310 going into effect this Thursday.
> 
> https://dvcfan.com/2021/06/16/rumor...e-way-including-first-dvc-over-300-per-point/
> benedib99---$220-$28894-120-VGC-Aug-0/20, 67/21, 120/22- sent 6/1, passed 6/22


Congrats! Where did you find this contract? I bought our VGC contracts back in March for the same price.  I thought I paid too much at the time but thought otherwise when I saw some of the other VGC contracts sell for crazy prices in the following months.  Hoping for a quick close for you!


----------



## benedib99

HIRyeDVC said:


> Congrats! Where did you find this contract? I bought our VGC contracts back in March for the same price.  I thought I paid too much at the time but thought otherwise when I saw some of the other VGC contracts sell for crazy prices in the following months.  Hoping for a quick close for you!


I found this one at Fidelity!!  It was missing half the 2021 points, but it was the right use year.


----------



## mufasa0505

I received word that I passed sooner than I expected to! On to waiting for the next step. 

mufasa0505---$85-$5319-50-VB-Mar-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 5/29, passed 6/22


----------



## LadybugsMum

One week down and approximately 2 to go...


----------



## ICEMAN3205

LadybugsMum said:


> One week down and approximately 2 to go...


It’s the 21st day of ROFR and all through the house not a creature was stirring except for my
Mouse, I frantically clicked to update my email would this be the day of the news.  How will I fair, will Goofy see his shadow or will it be 6 more weeks of searching for use years.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

ICEMAN3205 said:


> It’s the 21st day of ROFR and all through the house not a creature was stirring except for my
> Mouse, I frantically clicked to update my email would this be the day of the news.  How will I fair, will Goofy see his shadow or will it be 6 more weeks of searching for use years.


I feel you. My ROFR took 40 days. Hope it won’t take you that long. Hang in there!


----------



## Dismom18

Dismom18---$155-$33198-200-BLT-Dec-100/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/22, passed 5/10
Well after what seems like an eternity of anxiously waiting, being taken by ROFR on our first attempt, and then holding my breath to pass and close I can finally say I own a small piece of BLT. Now just to wait till the points load up...this process really does take forever!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Dismom18 said:


> Dismom18---$155-$33198-200-BLT-Dec-100/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/22, passed 5/10
> Well after what seems like an eternity of anxiously waiting, being taken by ROFR on our first attempt, and then holding my breath to pass and close I can finally say I own a small piece of BLT. Now just to wait till the points load up...this process really does take forever!


Congrats neighbor! I closed on my 200pt BLT contract yesterday and now awaiting points.  No more resales for me.  This process takes longer than buying a house! and more stressful!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HIRyeDVC said:


> Congrats neighbor! I closed on my 200pt BLT contract yesterday and now awaiting points.  No more resales for me.  This process takes longer than buying a house! and more stressful!



Just depends on if the house you are buying has ROFR tied to it.


----------



## VdoesDisney

VdoesDisney said:


> Changing my strategy here, this one is risky but I think it has a chance.
> 
> VdoesDisney---$86.67-$14962.12-150-BRV-Aug-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, sent 6/1
> 
> Edited with correct resort, this one is for Boulder Ridge


Well…. It passed!!! I still can’t believe it! (I’ll reformat and add the right string for data processing tonight)


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

VdoesDisney said:


> Well…. It passed!!! I still can’t believe it! (I’ll reformat and add the right string for data processing tonight)


Great deal! Congrats on passing


----------



## DisneyKim41

VdoesDisney said:


> Well…. It passed!!! I still can’t believe it! (I’ll reformat and add the right string for data processing tonight)


I think if Copper Creek with it's longer expiration wasn't there Disney might buy Boulder Ridge back more.


----------



## VdoesDisney

DisneyKim41 said:


> I think if Copper Creek with it's longer expiration wasn't there Disney might buy Boulder Ridge back more.


100% agree, if I was buying direct I would only consider CCV out of the 2 resorts at Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

VdoesDisney said:


> 100% agree, if I was buying direct I would only consider CCV out of the 2 resorts at Wilderness Lodge.


Once BRV gets its refurb, I think it will be just as nice, if not nicer than CCV. Rooms will be bigger and newer! I love CCV and own there but those rooms are so teeny tiny!


----------



## diskate10

VdoesDisney said:


> Well…. It passed!!! I still can’t believe it! (I’ll reformat and add the right string for data processing tonight)



I've been wondering about this one!  Awesome news and congrats on it passing!!!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

HIRyeDVC said:


> Once BRV gets its refurb, I think it will be just as nice, if not nicer than CCV. Rooms will be bigger and newer! I love CCV and own there but those rooms are so teeny tiny!


Good point! I own there too. Rooms are nice but def small compared to other DVC units


----------



## HIRyeDVC

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Good point! I own there too. Rooms are nice but def small compared to other DVC units


I really like the 1BR at CCV though.  While on the small side, we have 2 small children and we love the separation between the bedroom and the living room.  Kids could sleep in while my wife and and I don't need to try to stay so quiet talking and drinking coffee in the morning.


----------



## Paul Stupin

HIRyeDVC said:


> Once BRV gets its refurb, I think it will be just as nice, if not nicer than CCV. Rooms will be bigger and newer! I love CCV and own there but those rooms are so teeny tiny!


It’s that 2042 expiration date for BRV that’s a problem, though.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> It’s that 2042 expiration date for BRV that’s a problem, though.


sure, but compared to CCV or other WDW resorts, it so cheap! I think it's worth it.  If I could go back, I would strongly consider BRV resale then CCV direct.


----------



## DisneyKim41

Paul Stupin said:


> It’s that 2042 expiration date for BRV that’s a problem, though.


Yes we own a small starter contract there. We pretty much eliminated it when we bought again because of that.


----------



## VdoesDisney

Paul Stupin said:


> It’s that 2042 expiration date for BRV that’s a problem, though.


Yeah after we bought BWV and knew we wanted to add on I was completely against buying another 2042 resort but when this deal popped up we figured we might as well go for it, I’m thinking I may sell it after the refurb is done, I don’t need to make money on it, just enjoy the points for a few years and sell it for about what we paid, we’ll see though, I have a feeling we’ll fall in love with BRV after the rooms are re-done.


----------



## DisneyKim41

HIRyeDVC said:


> sure, but compared to CCV or other WDW resorts, it so cheap! I think it's worth it.  If I could go back, I would strongly consider BRV resale then CCV direct.


It depends if you are just looking at the price or if you divide your cost over the life of the contract.


VdoesDisney said:


> Yeah after we bought BWV and knew we wanted to add on I was completely against buying another 2042 resort but when this deal popped up we figured we might as well go for it, I’m thinking I may sell it after the refurb is done, I don’t need to make money on it, just enjoy the points for a few years and sell it for about what we paid, we’ll see though, I have a feeling we’ll fall in love with BRV after the rooms are re-done.


The resort is beautiful. It's just the rooms that need love. It may drive the price up once they are looking spiffy.


----------



## John Purcell

princesscinderella said:


> I got emailed this listing last night (I had inquired at a SSR contract with them previously) and was surprised to see the price so low, but I refuse to do business with them because it’s not right that they don’t let you choose the closing company.  I truly think that practice violates FL real estate law.  I’m glad I can track it’s progress on the DIS though… good luck!!



So I am a licensed mortgage broker in FL, and I actually can’t work with 99.99% here (probably cannot sell anyone here anything - but my NMLS is 1033446). I can tell you with metaphysical assertitude that they break the law. I have a txt chain stating that I cannot shop buyers title (state right), that me shopping it would lose the contract (duh, that’s Al Capone level), and that they want to sell to me at $88 vs $92 (my offer if I used my title). It’ll get taken, I feel bad for the seller conceding over a misunderstanding/ bad broker. 

It’s a lawyer-fest all you can eat buffet.


----------



## Noles235

John Purcell said:


> So I am a licensed mortgage broker in FL, and I actually can’t work with 99.99% here (probably cannot sell anyone here anything - but my NMLS is 1033446). I can tell you with metaphysical assertitude that they break the law. I have a txt chain stating that I cannot shop buyers title (state right), that me shopping it would lose the contract (duh, that’s Al Capone level), and that they want to sell to me at $88 vs $92 (my offer if I used my title). It’ll get taken, I feel bad for the seller conceding over a misunderstanding/ bad broker.
> 
> It’s a lawyer-fest all you can eat buffet.


How much they make you put down on that? I’d hate to have to out much down and have it taken.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Totally spitballing here because none of us really know the ROFR logic Disney uses to exercise or not but has anyone encountered a taken contract with a deferred closing (6 mo away)? The contract is also pretty stripped. Considering a low bal offer on an SSR add-on contract but wondering (if accepted) if the ROFR monster will appear!


----------



## DisneyKim41

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Totally spitballing here because none of us really know the ROFR logic Disney uses to exercise or not but has anyone encountered a taken contract with a deferred closing (6 mo away)? The contract is also pretty stripped. Considering a low bal offer on an SSR add-on contract but wondering (if accepted) if the ROFR monster will appear!


They will take stripped contracts. Not sure how delayed closing would impact.


----------



## DerekDeBoer

"I never go anywhere, I just dream about it." - Luca from Pixar's "Luca"


These 64 families can stop only dreaming because they passed ROFR in the last week! As always, THANK YOU to everyone for another incredible week of making magic here at the DVC Resale Market - stay safe & magical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





BUSSE
BRISTER
CURRIE
ALVY
BENNETT
HUNN
MAYER
DORSETT
EVERT
STEMM
HUEY
JONES
SHAFFERY
DOYLE
YORK
HRAPKIEWICZ
JONES
YORK
WELTY
BOLSTER
BURFITT
DRISCOLL
CASSENS
DEVRIES
VELOVIC
MCGREGOR
SCHNEIDER
MARA
LANCASTER
GIRARDIN
FERRER
SANCHEZ
BAILEY
DANCEY
MCHUGH
YAROMIMA
OTT
DUNN
MOLES
LEPAK
RICHARDSON
NYCH
JOHNSON
OCONNOR
SUTTON
FAHY
SIS
JOHNSON
SHELTON
LEHMKUHL
SPEEGLE
TALLON
CICILIONI
WILSON
TUTTLE
WILLIAMS
SMITH
FLETCHER
JONES
WONG
HOLFMAN
BRETHEL
NAGAHISA
IHNATYSZCZ


----------



## FSUSammy

FSUSammy---$167-$38258-220-BLT-Aug-0/20, 341/21, 220/22- sent 6/24


----------



## BigDaddyLaBouff

BigDaddyLaBouff said:


> BigDaddyLaBouff---$165-$31826-180-VGF-Jun-0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 3/30/2021, passed 4/23/2021


Almost exactly two months later and my points are now  visible online for booking!!


----------



## John Purcell

Noles235 said:


> How much they make you put down on that? I’d hate to have to out much down and have it taken.


I did the min $3k. It’s not worth getting too excited or invested in.


----------



## JoeMonzo

JoeMonzo---$120-$24365-190-SSR-Feb-0/20, 29/21, 190/22, 190/23- sent 6/4, taken 6/24 

Sadness. $120/pt seems like a new high for SSR.


----------



## MAKP2

JoeMonzo said:


> JoeMonzo---$120-$24365-190-SSR-Feb-0/20, 29/21, 190/22, 190/23- sent 6/4, taken 6/24
> 
> Sadness. $120/pt seems like a new high for SSR.


Wow. I sent mine on 3/29 and passed on 4/21 for $112. Within 90 days prices are increasing so high.


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$116-$18050-150-OKW-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 110/22-I'm the seller- sent 06/08/21, taken 06/25/21

Just FYI for those buying and/or selling:  Listed at $118 offer in 48 hours at $116 even with being stripped and closing in November!  DH thought it was listed a bit low...hmmm hate to admit he was right LOL!

I just thought this was interesting...my first ROFR in selling, I'm still at zero for buying!  We thought the market was a good time to move a larger 2042 OKW which we bought fully loaded (4 yrs worth of points) several years ago, free points, etc and got lots of personal use as well as rentals out of it.  The broker thought we were high on our price...  We've loaded up on smaller contracts anticipating listing it.

Edit:  I feel bad for the buyer - we get paid either way!


----------



## ICEMAN3205

iceman3205---$143-$23286-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 6/2, taken 6/24

Not surprised, but still sad.  Looks like I'll probably change my mind 6 more times on which resort to put an offer on.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I count myself lucky that my offers passed ROFR even 6-8 weeks ago. The resale prices are going a slightly OTT on some resorts


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$116-$18050-150-OKW-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 110/22-I'm the seller- sent 06/08/21, taken 06/25/21
> 
> Just FYI for those buying and/or selling:  Listed at $118 offer in 48 hours at $116 even with being stripped and closing in November!  DH thought it was listed a bit low...hmmm hate to admit he was right LOL!
> 
> I just thought this was interesting...my first ROFR in selling, I'm still at zero for buying!  We thought the market was a good time to move a larger 2042 OKW which we bought full loaded (4 yrs worth of points) several years ago, free points, etc and got lots of personal use as well as rentals out of it.  The broker thought we were high on our price...  We've loaded up on smaller contracts anticipating listing it.


Wow! That helps answer my ? about if deferred closings plays a part in ROFR decisions. Guess not!!

I have a 30 BLT in for ROFR that I was initially going to purchase direct. Still looking to add another 25 points some where and have been looking at OKW.

For a small contract like that I think I’m going to bite the bullet at $165 direct (benefit from 2057 exp and gets points now) before they increase like they did with SSR. Since a small contract not much different in terms of $ resale (some listed in 135-145 range for 50) and direct and   For me I like the longer life on the deed and since I bout CCV direct may take advantage. Could also put on a card for 6 mo no interest!!

Thanks for sharing this info!


----------



## MICKIMINI

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Wow! That helps answer my ? about if deferred closings plays a part in ROFR decisions. Guess not!!
> 
> _For a small contract like that I think I’m going to bite the bullet at $165 direct (benefit from 2057 exp and gets points now) before they increase like they did with SSR. Since a small contract not much different in terms of $ resale (some listed in 135-145 range for 50) and direct and   For me I like the longer life on the deed and since I bout CCV direct may take advantage. Could also put on a card for 6 mo no interest!!_
> 
> Thanks for sharing this info!


You are welcome!  I never post selling info, however this seemed different.  I don't blame you for going direct at this point.  Try to time your deposit just past your close date to get 7 months LOL!


----------



## dado4

JoeMonzo said:


> JoeMonzo---$120-$24365-190-SSR-Feb-0/20, 29/21, 190/22, 190/23- sent 6/4, taken 6/24
> 
> Sadness. $120/pt seems like a new high for SSR.


I was sad I went up to $125 on my offer because I had seen several pass at $120. Now I'm worried they are just going crazy on SSR and might take this one too!


----------



## Lee Matthews

It’s amazing what a good room refurb does. SSR seems to have leapfrogged AKV on cost per point. I expect the same again when AKV have their refurb in the next few years


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Lee Matthews said:


> It’s amazing what a good room refurb does. SSR seems to have leapfrogged AKV on cost per point. I expect the same again when AKV have their refurb in the next few years


Good point. One other I wouldn’t be surprised if the dues at SSR jump just like at OKW after their refurb


----------



## Chia1974

dado4 said:


> I was sad I went up to $125 on my offer because I had seen several pass at $120. Now I'm worried they are just going crazy on SSR and might take this one too!


I’m waiting for mine sent 6/4 $125 SSR. It should be done any day now. Fingers crossed


----------



## Chia1974

Lee Matthews said:


> It’s amazing what a good room refurb does. SSR seems to have leapfrogged AKV on cost per point. I expect the same again when AKV have their refurb in the next few years


Also BRV refurbishment is coming next year. I do wish SSR studio could sleep 5.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Also BRV refurbishment is coming next year. I do wish SSR studio could sleep 5.


I wish Copper Creek 1 bedrooms slept 5!  what were they thinking!


----------



## dado4

HIRyeDVC said:


> I wish Copper Creek 1 bedrooms slept 5!  what were they thinking!


That's a main reason we didn't even consider a Copper Creek contract. Right now we can go anywhere that sleeps five plus an infant, but in a couple of years we will need to stay in 2BR. Maybe then I'll reconsider CC.


----------



## Nabas

ICEMAN3205 said:


> iceman3205---$143-$23286-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 6/2, taken 6/24
> 
> Not surprised, but still sad.  Looks like I'll probably change my mind 6 more times on which resort to put an offer on.


Really?  Not surprised? I'm really surprised CCV did not make it through at $143pp.   Maybe it being a loaded contract hurt?

I believe dvcnews.com reported that CCV ROFR topped out at about $140pp in May, so $143pp might be a new high.


----------



## Nabas

HIRyeDVC said:


> I wish Copper Creek 1 bedrooms slept 5!  what were they thinking!


Aren't CCV rooms a bit smaller than most DVC rooms?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Nabas said:


> Aren't CCV rooms a bit smaller than most DVC rooms?


They are. Refurbished from the hotel side and fire code dictate 4 person limit in studio and 1br. BRV is much bigger and will be nicer than CCV after their refurb I think.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nabas said:


> Aren't CCV rooms a bit smaller than most DVC rooms?



Yes.  Converted from what where the smallest Deluxe rooms.   At AKV DVC received the deluxe rooms for the most part but there were a few of the smaller resort hotel rooms that were on the 5th floor and became the value room category and also have the hard 4 restriction.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I wish Copper Creek 1 bedrooms slept 5!  what were they thinking!


I wish all studios sleep 5. I hope BLT will have the Murphy bed.


----------



## newarknut

Rush said:


> Rush---$123-$26956-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/21
> 
> We considered adding on at RIV direct, in the end we just love AKV so much we decided to just to add on there resale. After multiple failed attempts to reach agreements on similar sized contracts at much higher prices, all from a certain broker, we feel pretty good about this one. Considering the banked points we felt it was a good price, but hopefully just high enough to get through ROFR.



LOVE THE AVATAR! I hadn't noticed it before. I've grown up with Rush and I'm happy to say I've seen every tour since 1976 except 1 (Hold Your Fire). Did you create that Avatar yourself? Here's hoping the AKV contract passes. We're in the closing stages of a BCV resale of 230 points!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Chia1974 said:


> I wish all studios sleep 5. I hope BLT will have the Murphy bed.



It probably can get a double murphy bed but will still sleep 4.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> I wish all studios sleep 5. I hope BLT will have the Murphy bed.


it would be nice but in honesty, 5 in a studio is very tight. I can’t do it.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> it would be nice but in honesty, 5 in a studio is very tight. I can’t do it.


We’re family of 4 but the kids don’t want to share  a bed if they don’t have to. Some one bedroom only sleep 4 when a studio sleeps 5. It makes no sense to me.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> We’re family of 4 but the kids don’t want to share  a bed if they don’t have to. Some one bedroom only sleep 4 when a studio sleeps 5. It makes no sense to me.


Good point. My 2 kids are still small but will probably become an issue in the future. Those Riviera rooms look amazing


----------



## benedib99

Nabas said:


> Really?  Not surprised? I'm really surprised CCV did not make it through at $143pp.   Maybe it being a loaded contract hurt?
> 
> I believe dvcnews.com reported that CCV ROFR topped out at about $140pp in May, so $143pp might be a new high.



That's what's so great about this thread.  Take a look at page 1.  Highest reported here that has been taken this month is $147.5. 

Thanks Pangyal for all you do!!!


----------



## MAKP2

Nabas said:


> Really?  Not surprised? I'm really surprised CCV did not make it through at $143pp.   Maybe it being a loaded contract hurt?
> 
> I believe dvcnews.com reported that CCV ROFR topped out at about $140pp in May, so $143pp might be a new high.


I read one or two weeks ago Disney took 147.50 and $150 so no surprised for this one.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> Good point. My 2 kids are still small but will probably become an issue in the future. Those Riviera rooms look amazing


The rooms are amazing, we got to tour them this week. However the skyliner is not reliable due to high wind and lightning. It was shut down for hours during our trip this week and we had to cancel our Topolino’s reservation last minute. I was not happy.


----------



## weatherman

JoeMonzo said:


> JoeMonzo---$120-$24365-190-SSR-Feb-0/20, 29/21, 190/22, 190/23- sent 6/4, taken 6/24
> 
> Sadness. $120/pt seems like a new high for SSR.



Ugh, that stinks!  Sorry for your loss.

I have to wonder if very low inventory on the resale market has made Disney more desperate, nudging their ROFR threshold higher for Saratoga.

Now I'm sweating the "should be safe" $123/pt contract I sent early this week...


----------



## Rush

Lee Matthews said:


> It’s amazing what a good room refurb does. SSR seems to have leapfrogged AKV on cost per point. I expect the same again when AKV have their refurb in the next few years


Yeah, kind of crazy. Just two years ago we kind of felt like 2nd class DVC’ers buying SSR.  Now we are in ROFR on AKV, so if your assertions are correct our timing for each will look pretty good in retrospect!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> The rooms are amazing, we got to tour them this week. However the skyliner is not reliable due to high wind and lightning. It was shut down for hours during our trip this week and we had to cancel our Topolino’s reservation last minute. I was not happy.


Yeah, the skyliner is a wild card that keeps me from buying there. And the crazy points chart. And the high dues! I’d rather just stay there occasionally with my direct points than to own there. It’s gonna be awhile until Riviera sells out I think. DLT May sell out sooner at this rate.


----------



## Rush

newarknut said:


> LOVE THE AVATAR! I hadn't noticed it before. I've grown up with Rush and I'm happy to say I've seen every tour since 1976 except 1 (Hold Your Fire). Did you create that Avatar yourself? Here's hoping the AKV contract passes. We're in the closing stages of a BCV resale of 230 points!


That’s awesome, I’m jealous of that tour record!  Yeah, I tried my skills at graphic design to make my Mickey Eared Starman.

Congrats on the BCV contract!  We love that resort and have been lucky at 7 months getting in there every April for a week in a 1 BR. The kids love SAB!  Just hoping Cape May returns to its former self soon!


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> Yeah, the skyliner is a wild card that keeps me from buying there. And the crazy points chart. And the high dues! I’d rather just stay there occasionally with my direct points than to own there. It’s gonna be awhile until Riviera sells out I think. DLT May sell out sooner at this rate.





HIRyeDVC said:


> Yeah, the skyliner is a wild card that keeps me from buying there. And the crazy points chart. And the high dues! I’d rather just stay there occasionally with my direct points than to own there. It’s gonna be awhile until Riviera sells out I think. DLT May sell out sooner at this rate.


Exactly my thought!


----------



## DianaMB333

DianaMB333---$175-$18785-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/25


----------



## MICKIMINI

Apparently, DVC took several OKW 2042's today.  I don't have any details other than my own...Post 2648.  I think the positive for us is, there is no worry about the buyer backing out in November.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

MAKP2 said:


> Wow. I sent mine on 3/29 and passed on 4/21 for $112. Within 90 days prices are increasing so high.


Looking back at the Oct-Dec '20 and Jan-March '21 threads (links on pg 1), the highest SSR was $118 and that was a small loaded 75 pts. I'm learning something new every month. Namely, how quickly prices can shoot up.


----------



## GuitarCarl

GuitarCarl---$76-$5376-50-VB-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 5/25
I can only assume Disney are sitting on this one waiting for a direct buyer, the title co have confirmed they’ve not heard back yet. Kind of assumed it would sail through as not many VB contracts have been bought back recently?


----------



## defrogger

defrogger -$123-$14150-110-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22 - sent 6/2, taken 6/26

This suprised me, thought $123 would get through, thats what i get for negotiating down


----------



## lovethesun12

After having two taken at ROFR, and going back and forth on our plans for next year, I just decided to go for this one and offer full asking since it was a fair price considering what is on the market right now. So excited to FINALLY take our cancelled/rescheduled poly trip with points of our own! Disney decided to start taking poly contracts just in time to take my last one but pretty sure this one will pass =)

lovethesun12---$160-$17443-100-PVB-Mar-0/20, 94/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/25


----------



## MICKIMINI

GuitarCarl said:


> GuitarCarl---$76-$5376-50-VB-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 5/25
> I can only assume Disney are sitting on this one waiting for a direct buyer, the title co have confirmed they’ve not heard back yet. Kind of assumed it would sail through as not many VB contracts have been bought back recently?


I just closed Monday on a 50 VBR @ 65PP.  I've had contracts slow walked through ROFR.  Don't give up yet!


----------



## Lee Matthews

GuitarCarl said:


> GuitarCarl---$76-$5376-50-VB-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 5/25
> I can only assume Disney are sitting on this one waiting for a direct buyer, the title co have confirmed they’ve not heard back yet. Kind of assumed it would sail through as not many VB contracts have been bought back recently?



I didn’t think Disney were buying back any Vero Beach contracts


----------



## Chia1974

defrogger said:


> defrogger -$123-$14150-110-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22 - sent 6/2, taken 6/26
> 
> This suprised me, thought $123 would get through, thats what i get for negotiating down


Mine was sent June 4, $125, 100 points. I’m nervous now!


----------



## princesscinderella

defrogger said:


> defrogger -$123-$14150-110-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 65/22 - sent 6/2, taken 6/26
> 
> This suprised me, thought $123 would get through, thats what i get for negotiating down


Oh no!! We have one in for the same price and have all ready been bought back twice on SSR.  So sorry


----------



## softballmom3

princesscinderella said:


> Oh no!! We have one in for the same price and have all ready been bought back twice on SSR.  So sorry



And now I'm nervous too for one we sent 6/14.  It was $128 per point BUT the sellers are paying 2021 MF so in essence that would bring it to I think $121 per point given.  It has all 2021 points and 10 banked from 2020.


----------



## Headless Horseman

lovethesun12 said:


> After having two taken at ROFR, and going back and forth on our plans for next year, I just decided to go for this one and offer full asking since it was a fair price considering what is on the market right now. So excited to FINALLY take our cancelled/rescheduled poly trip with points of our own! Disney decided to start taking poly contracts just in time to take my last one but pretty sure this one will pass =)
> 
> lovethesun12---$160-$17443-100-PVB-Mar-0/20, 94/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/25



Seems like a great deal vs the $180 and up I'm seeing on all of the resale sites right now. Good luck!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Thinking good thoughts, thinking good thoughts....trying to stay positive!   

ABE4DISNEY---$115-$23862-200-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/25

No Whammies!


----------



## gskywalker

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Thinking good thoughts, thinking good thoughts....trying to stay positive!
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$115-$23862-200-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/25
> 
> No Whammies!


Guessing that was the one that I saw on fidelity.  I was surprised how quickly it went.  Best of luck.  I was considering this one but it went quicker than I decided.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

gskywalker said:


> Guessing that was the one that I saw on fidelity.  I was surprised how quickly it went.  Best of luck.  I was considering this one but it went quicker than I decided.



Yes, it was.
Now I just need to get through ROFR with it.


----------



## lovethesun12

Headless Horseman said:


> Seems like a great deal vs the $180 and up I'm seeing on all of the resale sites right now. Good luck!


Thanks  It's hard to believe this time last year I signed off on a 50pt contract at $130pp which passed, or a 75pt at $132 just last December (Disney exercised ROFR on this one, it was when they just started taking poly).


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

lovethesun12 said:


> Thanks  It's hard to believe this time last year I signed off on a 50pt contract at $130pp which passed, or a 75pt at $132 just last December (Disney exercised ROFR on this one, it was when they just started taking poly).



Yep, crazy stuff, right?
Pixie dust for this one for you!!


----------



## Ginamarie

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Thinking good thoughts, thinking good thoughts....trying to stay positive!
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$115-$23862-200-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/25
> 
> No Whammies!


Great price!


----------



## MICKIMINI

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Thinking good thoughts, thinking good thoughts....trying to stay positive!
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$115-$23862-200-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/25
> 
> No Whammies!


WOWZA!!!!!!!!!!!  I have all fingers and toes crossed for you...OKW "neighbor"!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Ginamarie said:


> Great price!





MICKIMINI said:


> WOWZA!!!!!!!!!!!  I have all fingers and toes crossed for you...OKW "neighbor"!



THANK YOU!!  Praying for some   magic to get through ROFR.  I'm hoping they don't want 200 points.


----------



## jenhelgren

We passed ROFR 6/16 and have not heard back on Estoppel--should I be concerned? The title company told us end of last week so now I am worried!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jenhelgren said:


> We passed ROFR 6/16 and have not heard back on Estoppel--should I be concerned? The title company told us end of last week so now I am worried!



I don't find anything to worry about with estoppel.  Just always would like for it to be fast.


----------



## Ginamarie

jenhelgren said:


> We passed ROFR 6/16 and have not heard back on Estoppel--should I be concerned? The title company told us end of last week so now I am worried!


No worries, Disney has just been taking extra long with estoppel latley.


----------



## jenhelgren

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I don't find anything to worry about with estoppel.  Just always would like for it to be fast.





Ginamarie said:


> No worries, Disney has just been taking extra long with estoppel latley.


Thank you! I thought the stressful part was over once we heard back from ROFR but its been almost be 2 weeks of waiting for the estoppel already.


----------



## ParkFreak

jenhelgren said:


> Thank you! I thought the stressful part was over once we heard back from ROFR but its been almost be 2 weeks of waiting for the estoppel already.


Oh honey, if we all invested in Xanax, we could all use the proceeds to buy direct! The anxiety is half the fun!!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Happy Monday everyone!
I know it’s my own preference but curious what you would do... right now the majority of my points are at CCV. I recently added on a small 30 pointer at BLT (awaiting ROFR but expect it to pass given $PP) because I love the convience with 2 little kids to MK and still want to add another 25 to my points pool. For that 25, I am between adding OKW direct before increase with 2057 exp at $165 or looking to add at resale BLT (will be hard to find) Poly, or VGF. Split stays don’t really bother me as long as  no more than one resort change per stay. I’m between the cheap points or 11 mo window (“ Buy where you want to stay” - wouldn’t mind OKW but again with little kids like the convience of the monorail loop. On the flip side, if I were to add at VGF (which I know incredibly hard to find small contract right now) or Poly, 25 points may not even cover one night in a studio depending on when I went so would have to maximize banking and borrowing. If I buy OKW I could get 2+ nights in a studio every UY and occasionally work in a 1 BR (but then on the other side OKW may be available at 7 mo if I bought points somewhere else. If you were me what what you do? I also love the Poly and VGF in addition to BLT

thanks all looking forward to your feedback


----------



## Ginamarie

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> I know it’s my own preference but curious what you would do... right now the majority of my points are at CCV. I recently added on a small 30 pointer at BLT (awaiting ROFR but expect it to pass given $PP) because I love the convience with 2 little kids to MK and still want to add another 25 to my points pool. For that 25, I am between adding OKW direct before increase with 2057 exp at $165 or looking to add at BLT (will be hard to find) Poly, or VGF. Split stays don’t really bother me as long as  no more than one resort change owe stay. I’m between the cheap points or 11 mo window (“ Buy where you want to stay” - wouldn’t mind OKW but again with little kids like the convience of the monorail loop. On the flip side, if I were to add at VGF (which I know incredibly hard to find small contract right now) or Poly, 25 points may not even cover one night in a studio depending on when I went so would have to maximize banking and borrowing. If I buy OKW I could get 2+ nights in a studio every UY (but then on the other side OKW may be available at 7 mo if I bought points somewhere else. If you were me what what you do?
> 
> thanks all looking forward to your feedback



personally, I would look to add more BLT points in your situation. 30 points isn’t going to get you far. 55-60 points would be better at the same resort.
I would be really wary of having two tiny point contracts at different resorts.


----------



## FSUSammy

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> I know it’s my own preference but curious what you would do... right now the majority of my points are at CCV. I recently added on a small 30 pointer at BLT (awaiting ROFR but expect it to pass given $PP) because I love the convience with 2 little kids to MK and still want to add another 25 to my points pool. For that 25, I am between adding OKW direct before increase with 2057 exp at $165 or looking to add at resale BLT (will be hard to find) Poly, or VGF. Split stays don’t really bother me as long as  no more than one resort change per stay. I’m between the cheap points or 11 mo window (“ Buy where you want to stay” - wouldn’t mind OKW but again with little kids like the convience of the monorail loop. On the flip side, if I were to add at VGF (which I know incredibly hard to find small contract right now) or Poly, 25 points may not even cover one night in a studio depending on when I went so would have to maximize banking and borrowing. If I buy OKW I could get 2+ nights in a studio every UY (but then on the other side OKW may be available at 7 mo if I bought points somewhere else. If you were me what what you do?
> 
> i should add I’m looking to add more points to add flexibility to be able to occasionally make the jump to 1BR if we want to vs studio.
> 
> thanks all looking forward to your feedback


I definitely would add more to BLT if your end goal is to be able to jump to a 1BR. 30 points for sure won't get you that there. Poly doesn't have 1BR so adding on there doesn't help you out either. VGF could work but you'll need a lot more points for a 1BR there.


----------



## Chia1974

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> I know it’s my own preference but curious what you would do... right now the majority of my points are at CCV. I recently added on a small 30 pointer at BLT (awaiting ROFR but expect it to pass given $PP) because I love the convience with 2 little kids to MK and still want to add another 25 to my points pool. For that 25, I am between adding OKW direct before increase with 2057 exp at $165 or looking to add at resale BLT (will be hard to find) Poly, or VGF. Split stays don’t really bother me as long as  no more than one resort change per stay. I’m between the cheap points or 11 mo window (“ Buy where you want to stay” - wouldn’t mind OKW but again with little kids like the convience of the monorail loop. On the flip side, if I were to add at VGF (which I know incredibly hard to find small contract right now) or Poly, 25 points may not even cover one night in a studio depending on when I went so would have to maximize banking and borrowing. If I buy OKW I could get 2+ nights in a studio every UY (but then on the other side OKW may be available at 7 mo if I bought points somewhere else. If you were me what what you do?
> 
> i should add I’m looking to add more points to add flexibility to be able to occasionally make the jump to 1BR if we want to vs studio.
> 
> thanks all looking forward to your feedback


VGF is on waitlist only for direct now. I believe Poly is easier to book at 7 month since they have only  studios not counting the bungalow. I have most of my points at BLT because I like the one and two bedrooms have a whole extra bathroom. BLT one bedroom is one of biggest much more spacious compared to CCV. Poly and VGF both have the split bathroom in the studio. With new DVC building coming soon to VGF, I’d wait and see if any incentive buying direct. Since small resale prices are so close to buying direct.


----------



## princesscinderella

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> I know it’s my own preference but curious what you would do... right now the majority of my points are at CCV. I recently added on a small 30 pointer at BLT (awaiting ROFR but expect it to pass given $PP) because I love the convience with 2 little kids to MK and still want to add another 25 to my points pool. For that 25, I am between adding OKW direct before increase with 2057 exp at $165 or looking to add at resale BLT (will be hard to find) Poly, or VGF. Split stays don’t really bother me as long as  no more than one resort change per stay. I’m between the cheap points or 11 mo window (“ Buy where you want to stay” - wouldn’t mind OKW but again with little kids like the convience of the monorail loop. On the flip side, if I were to add at VGF (which I know incredibly hard to find small contract right now) or Poly, 25 points may not even cover one night in a studio depending on when I went so would have to maximize banking and borrowing. If I buy OKW I could get 2+ nights in a studio every UY (but then on the other side OKW may be available at 7 mo if I bought points somewhere else. If you were me what what you do?
> 
> i should add I’m looking to add more points to add flexibility to be able to occasionally make the jump to 1BR if we want to vs studio.
> 
> thanks all looking forward to your feedback


I agree with previous posters that I’d add to the BLT points you already have.  25 points at a resort is not enough points to do a lot with, and will quickly lead to addonitis.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Thanks everyone!! Great feedback!! Im leaning towards the BLT direction. Makes sense to me! The other + is right next to CCV


----------



## Chia1974

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Thanks everyone!! Great feedback!! Im leaning towards the BLT direction. Makes sense to me! The other + is right next to CCV


I have one in closing now at $155 for 125 points. The prices are calming down a bit for BLT which is great for you.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Chia1974 said:


> I have one in closing now at $155 for 125 points. The prices are calming down a bit for BLT which is great for you.


I had a 50 pointer I let get away at 157 because I thought I was happy with the 30 points but I got a case of the addonits!


----------



## Chia1974

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I had a 50 pointer I let get away at 157 because I thought I was happy with the 30 points but I got a case of the addonits!


You can just borrow from next year and get 2 nights in a one bedroom every other year. I know addonits is bad as I have SSR and CCV in ROFR  still.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> I know it’s my own preference but curious what you would do... right now the majority of my points are at CCV. I recently added on a small 30 pointer at BLT (awaiting ROFR but expect it to pass given $PP) because I love the convience with 2 little kids to MK and still want to add another 25 to my points pool. For that 25, I am between adding OKW direct before increase with 2057 exp at $165 or looking to add at resale BLT (will be hard to find) Poly, or VGF. Split stays don’t really bother me as long as  no more than one resort change per stay. I’m between the cheap points or 11 mo window (“ Buy where you want to stay” - wouldn’t mind OKW but again with little kids like the convience of the monorail loop. On the flip side, if I were to add at VGF (which I know incredibly hard to find small contract right now) or Poly, 25 points may not even cover one night in a studio depending on when I went so would have to maximize banking and borrowing. If I buy OKW I could get 2+ nights in a studio every UY and occasionally work in a 1 BR (but then on the other side OKW may be available at 7 mo if I bought points somewhere else. If you were me what what you do? I also love the Poly and VGF in addition to BLT
> 
> thanks all looking forward to your feedback


I too have BLT and CCV. BLT for walking convenience and CCV for relaxation. But sometimes I wish I had diversified and gotten a Epcot/HS resort instead. I’m just a little wary of the 2042 contracts in Boardwalk and Beach Club. Oh well, can’t have it all I suppose.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I too have BLT and CCV. BLT for walking convenience and CCV for relaxation. But sometimes I wish I had diversified and gotten a Epcot/HS resort instead. I’m just a little wary of the 2042 contracts in Boardwalk and Beach Club. Oh well, can’t have it all I suppose.


Only if BLT studio can sleep 5 that would be perfect!  I absolutely love BCV and BWV but 2042 is stopping me. Riviera is an amazing resort but the dues are high and the skyliner can be unreliable at times and that is stopping me also. Swan and Dolphins have great deals sometimes so that is another option.


----------



## cate2

Cate2---$122-$26859-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 240/21, 200/22- sent 6/28

This would be our first contract. Looking at other purchase prices and what seems to be a high demand, I think it's very possible it will get taken. Fingers crossed though


----------



## Lee Matthews

cate2 said:


> Cate2---$122-$26859-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 240/21, 200/22- sent 6/28
> 
> This would be our first contract. Looking at other purchase prices and what seems to be a high demand, I think it's very possible it will get taken. Fingers crossed though



wish you all the luck. I think you should be fine with that offer


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Only if BLT studio can sleep 5 that would be perfect!  I absolutely love BCV and BWV but 2042 is stopping me. Riviera is an amazing resort but the dues are high and the skyliner can be unreliable at times and that is stopping me also. Swan and Dolphins have great deals sometimes so that is another option.


But BLT 1BRs are the best in all of DVC in my opinion, next to VGC. I feel the same way about RR. Rooms look amazing but those dues and skyliner, and the points chart. Perhaps once the monorail starts running from TTC to Epcot, it won’t be so bad anymore.


----------



## Dsmith518

dsmith518---$75-$20267-230-HH-Apr-0/20, 460/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 5/25, passed 6/15


----------



## vikkii19

Dsmith518 said:


> dsmith518---$75-$20267-230-HH-Apr-0/20, 460/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 5/25, passed 6/15



Also have one at HH in ROFR that was sent the same date (May 25th) and no news yet for mine. Hoping for news any day now!


----------



## VdoesDisney

VdoesDisney said:


> Well…. It passed!!! I still can’t believe it! (I’ll reformat and add the right string for data processing tonight)


Updating the string format, I reported this one last Wednesday 
VdoesDisney---$86.67-$14962.12-150-BRV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 150/22 - sent 6/1, passed 6/23


----------



## lovethesun12

HIRyeDVC said:


> I too have BLT and CCV. BLT for walking convenience and CCV for relaxation. But sometimes I wish I had diversified and gotten a Epcot/HS resort instead. I’m just a little wary of the 2042 contracts in Boardwalk and Beach Club. Oh well, can’t have it all I suppose.


I love beach club and also was wary of the 2042 contracts. I'm not convinced they will drop as much as people think but am happy with the decision to do cash stays there (I also have a poly contract).


----------



## cate2

VdoesDisney said:


> Updating the string format, I reported this one last Wednesday
> VdoesDisney---$86.67-$14962.12-150-BRV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 150/22 - sent 6/1, passed 6/23


 Wow! that's a great deal - congrats!


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

M:SpilotISTC12---$85-$5418-50-HH-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/2, passed 6/28

One step closer! Can't wait for it to load in a month or so. Those points are already spent before they even hit my account!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

lovethesun12 said:


> I love beach club and also was wary of the 2042 contracts. I'm not convinced they will drop as much as people think but am happy with the decision to do cash stays there (I also have a poly contract).


I think there will be a flood of BCV and BWV on the market in 10 years, which will probably force Disney to step in and give extensions or something.  Just my guess.  Regardless, it's too much of an unknown to risk a purchase at any of those 2042 resorts.  At least BRV is still somewhat affordable.


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$125-$4001-30-OKW-Sep-0/19, 30/20, 60/21, 30/22-SELLER PAYS CLOSING- sent 6/28/2021 

I placed an offer on this asking seller to pay closing of $508 never expecting them to agree.   $508 is equal to about $17 per point.  I didn't have the audacity to ask for the seller to pay 2021 MF's...let's hope DVC doesn't notice LOL!


----------



## softballmom3

softballmom3 said:


> softballmom3---$128-$14656-110-SSR-Apr-0/20, 120/21, 110/22- sent 6/14
> 
> Hopefully not too bad of a deal.  It was listed this morning and I've lost out on a few others because I wouldn't agree to a similar amount .  Either way, I'm happy.



I should probably update this since I've seen others have put this because the seller is paying 2021 MF.

softballmom3--$128-$14656-110-SSR-Apr-0/20, 120/21, 110/22- sent 6/14 Seller paying 2021 MF.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think there will be a flood of BCV and BWV on the market in 10 years, which will probably force Disney to step in and give extensions or something.  Just my guess.  Regardless, it's too much of an unknown to risk a purchase at any of those 2042 resorts.  At least BRV is still somewhat affordable.



I'm not certain what the risk is other than if you want it to actually be an investment of some sort beyond vacations.  DVC is a timeshare that hopefully you can get a room onsite at a lower cost - or perhaps just more known anyway.  It's nice its held value and can be easily sold but many never considered it an investment in anything more than a vacation.  They'll hold it until the end.

There might be a "flood" because owners have gotten older but not because it's almost 2042.


----------



## Chia1974

Holy moly, 25 BWV $200 per point


----------



## Lorana

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$125-$4001-30-OKW-Sep-0/19, 30/20, 60/21, 30/22-SELLER PAYS CLOSING- sent 6/28/2021
> 
> I placed an offer on this asking seller to pay closing of $508 never expecting them to agree.   $508 is equal to about $17 per point.  I didn't have the audacity to ask for the seller to pay 2021 MF's...let's hope DVC doesn't notice LOL!


Nice!  What a great deal!  Where did you find it?


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$125-$4001-30-OKW-Sep-0/19, 30/20, 60/21, 30/22-SELLER PAYS CLOSING- sent 6/28/2021
> 
> I placed an offer on this asking seller to pay closing of $508 never expecting them to agree.   $508 is equal to about $17 per point.  I didn't have the audacity to ask for the seller to pay 2021 MF's...let's hope DVC doesn't notice LOL!



If you keep going on like this, I'm going to be renting from you soon!   

Okay, I will cross my fingers and toes for you as well!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Lorana said:


> Nice!  What a great deal!  Where did you find it?



www.****************.com 

I was 100% sure no seller would pay closing costs on such a small contract.  Initially the seller came back at full price and I politely declined.  Ten minutes later we had a deal.   Another reason to just bid what you want and see what happens. 
This REALLY is the last contract
Looking at you @Lorana and @ABE4DISNEY!


----------



## redboat45

Chia1974 said:


> Holy moly, 25 BWV $200 per point


Dude I'll sell mine for that much per point!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Chia1974 said:


> Holy moly, 25 BWV $200 per point


 Saw that too ! Wow! Last week I saw 2 -25 pt contracts at $175 and thought that was high!

there is a 25 point Poly out there too for $200 with no 21 points and seller wants to be reimbursed for those MF’s too. This is nuts


----------



## Jmazzuca243

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Saw that too ! Wow! Last week I saw 2 -25 pt contracts at $175 and thought that was high!
> 
> there is a 25 point Poly out there too for $200 with no 21 points and seller wants to be reimbursed for those MF’s too. This is nuts



Are you sure the seller is requesting to be reimbursed?  If Im looking at the same listing, the listing includes the current maintenance dues per point.  This is standard for all contracts whether they are stripped or loaded.  Asking the buyer to reimburse for points that the seller used would be more difficult compared to raising the price of the contract by the same amount.  So I doubt they are asking for dues reimbursement


----------



## LadybugsMum

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Saw that too ! Wow! Last week I saw 2 -25 pt contracts at $175 and thought that was high!
> 
> there is a 25 point Poly out there too for $200 with no 21 points and seller wants to be reimbursed for those MF’s too. This is nuts


Might as well buy direct and you can have your points in a couple of hours rather than waiting 3 months.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Are you sure the seller is requesting to be reimbursed?  If Im looking at the same listing, the listing includes the current maintenance dues per point.  This is standard for all contracts whether they are stripped or loaded.  Asking the buyer to reimburse for points that the seller used would be more difficult compared to raising the price of the contract by the same amount.  So I doubt they are asking for dues reimbursement



I may be wrong. You are probably right about the reimbursement piece. Regardless the way I see it is It’s an April UY with no points for 21. What I’ve seen is cases like this is buyer pays prorated dues on available points in current UY under most circumstances. In this case the seller should pay all 21 dues since no points available and buyer pays 22in my opinion If it had points that would be different.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I may be wrong. You are probably right about the reimbursement piece. Regardless the way I see it is It’s an April UY with no points for 21. What I’ve seen is cases like this is buyer pays prorated dues on available points in current UY under most circumstances. In this case the seller should pay all 21 dues since no points available and buyer pays 22in my opinion If it had points that would be different.



I've never seen it be any other way.  If the points have been used they do not ask for the dues to be reimbursed on them.   So in for the contract you mention the first dues would be for 2022.


----------



## Lorana

MICKIMINI said:


> www.****************.com
> 
> I was 100% sure no seller would pay closing costs on such a small contract.  Initially the seller came back at full price and I politely declined.  Ten minutes later we had a deal.   Another reason to just bid what you want and see what happens.
> This REALLY is the last contract
> Looking at you @Lorana and @ABE4DISNEY!


Ha ha ha!  If I had seen that first, I would have been tempted to pick it up!
There's not many small contracts out there right now, and those that are are insane (like, I'd grab that 50-point Poly except for the $191 price tag), so that hopefully means I'm not picking up anything else any time soon.

...Till I see what VGF goes for.  ;-)


----------



## lovethesun12

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm not certain what the risk is other than if you want it to actually be an investment of some sort beyond vacations.  DVC is a timeshare that hopefully you can get a room onsite at a lower cost - or perhaps just more known anyway.


When you look at the value of a timeshare it will differ for everyone depending on when you vacation, etc.

I do annual trips and plan to alternate between BCV and poly. I decided to buy into poly but not BCV.

The cost of buying into poly and BCV are currently about the same, but the dues for poly are lower and long term savings are better. When I run the math for BCV, as much as I want it for the "emotional" part, I just can't make the savings enough to give up the flexibility of a cash stay, while the savings at poly are way higher. I've gotten excellent discounts on cash stays at BCV (our last was 2019) but in the last couple years Disney has taken hardly anything off their poly price.

I'm not sure I'd say there's a huge risk I just don't see the point of buying into a timeshare for years if the savings aren't really there.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

MICKIMINI said:


> This REALLY is the last contract



Don't make promises you can't keep!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lovethesun12 said:


> When you look at the value of a timeshare it will differ for everyone depending on when you vacation, etc.
> 
> I do annual trips and plan to alternate between BCV and poly. I decided to buy into poly but not BCV.
> 
> The cost of buying into poly and BCV are currently about the same, but the dues for poly are lower and long term savings are better. When I run the math for BCV, as much as I want it for the "emotional" part, I just can't make the savings enough to give up the flexibility of a cash stay, while the savings at poly are way higher. I've gotten excellent discounts on cash stays at BCV (our last was 2019) but in the last couple years Disney has taken hardly anything off their poly price.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd say there's a huge risk I just don't see the point of buying into a timeshare for years if the savings aren't really there.



Yes, there's a question of value which of course might be questioned about all of DVC when you compare to all other options for visiting WDW or the other locations they have resorts.  And perhaps that's what was meant - questioning the value of BCV and most of the 2042 resorts.


----------



## bwbuddy5

So that I may raise my anxiety level, what resort and/or price difference per point does Disney most often exercise their ROFR?


----------



## Rush

bwbuddy5 said:


> So that I may raise my anxiety level, what resort and/or price difference per point does Disney most often exercise their ROFR?


That’s tough to nail down precisely since Disney doesn’t report their numbers. Plus I think it’s always a moving target. But one of the best sources for at least their sample set is from DVC Resale Market.

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-may-21-report/


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974---$125-$13772-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22-Delayed closing 9/26- sent 6/4, passed 6/28

just waiting for one more CCV and I’m done!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Nice 50 pt AUL out there if anyone is looking (Sept UY) listed @ $105 PP


----------



## ParkFreak

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$125-$13772-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22-Delayed closing 9/26- sent 6/4, passed 6/28
> 
> just waiting for one more CCV and I’m done!


Mine was sent the same day… still waiting…


----------



## Tiberella626

ParkFreak said:


> Mine was sent the same day… still waiting…



Thank you for posting this. Mine was sent June 7th so I can calm down and give it a few more days, harumph


----------



## ParkFreak

So, 40 minutes later…

ParkFreak---$128-$6072-45-OKW-Jun-0/20, 23/21, 22/22, 45/23- sent 6/4, passed 6/29

This little tidbit was included in my email…

Lastly, the contract is recorded and a copy is sent to Disney for Membership transfer which typically takes 14-21 days.  ****Disney is having system updates and will not be able to transfer contracts between July 8th and July 20th.  If your closing falls in this timeframe, the transfer will occur after July 21st.*

_Bring on the Xanax!!!  _


----------



## Lee Matthews

Great. I’m closing by the end of this week so I now won’t get my membership and points until probably early august


----------



## Tiberella626

ParkFreak said:


> So, 40 minutes later…
> 
> ParkFreak---$128-$6072-45-OKW-Jun-0/20, 23/21, 22/22, 45/23- sent 6/4, passed 6/29
> 
> This little tidbit was included in my email…
> 
> Lastly, the contract is recorded and a copy is sent to Disney for Membership transfer which typically takes 14-21 days.  ****Disney is having system updates and will not be able to transfer contracts between July 8th and July 20th.  If your closing falls in this timeframe, the transfer will occur after July 21st.*
> 
> _Bring on the Xanax!!! _



You still have to wait for estoppel too, add about 10 days. Then closing docs. We have Magic Vacation Title and it seems like from what everyone is posting, they take a week to get docs to you which seems crazy to me but I didn't know I could request someone else, so it is what it is. That puts me smack dab in the middle of the closure. So my best guess is I will see my points loaded by Labor Day


----------



## eccobleu

Eccobleu---$189-$5406-25-BCV-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/4, passed 6/28


----------



## LadybugsMum

ParkFreak said:


> Lastly, the contract is recorded and a copy is sent to Disney for Membership transfer which typically takes 14-21 days.  ****Disney is having system updates and will not be able to transfer contracts between July 8th and July 20th.  If your closing falls in this timeframe, the transfer will occur after July 21st.*
> 
> _Bring on the Xanax!!! _



The website doesn't shut down until 10pm on July 17. Why would they suspend the transfers so early?


----------



## Sandisw

LadybugsMum said:


> The website doesn't shut down until 10pm on July 17. Why would they suspend the transfers so early?



There was information that they are moving offices as well so maybe internal things are happening before the update to the member website that  will prevent it.


----------



## dado4

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$125-$13772-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22-Delayed closing 9/26- sent 6/4, passed 6/28
> 
> just waiting for one more CCV and I’m done!


Yay! I have the exact same thing in ROFR right now. Your passing gave me hope since my last was taken ( I knew it would be)


----------



## Chia1974

dado4 said:


> Yay! I have the exact same thing in ROFR right now. Your passing gave me hope since my last was taken ( I knew it would be)


My last was taken also and I knew it too!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Sandisw said:


> There was information that they are moving offices as well so maybe internal things are happening before the update to the member website that  will prevent it.



Right, but stopping work 10 days before the move is a bit much. I've moved offices and we had to work up until noon on that Friday the day before the move. We had that afternoon to finish any packing and cube clean out. And it wasn't a small move either - over 350 employees. We were back in the office the following Monday and got the morning to unpack. I get that work will have to stop at some point, but that's still a bit early.


----------



## Sandisw

LadybugsMum said:


> Right, but stopping work 10 days before the move is a bit much. I've moved offices and we had to work up until noon on that Friday the day before the move. We had that afternoon to finish any packing and cube clean out. And it wasn't a small move either - over 350 employees. We were back in the office the following Monday and got the morning to unpack. I get that work will have to stop at some point, but that's still a bit early.



The point is that we do not know what other things are happening with MA that is stopping them from completing the work.  The website and MS being closed may be part of it but they are a different department all together and so may have other things happening that we are not privy to.  From what I was told, most of MA (if not all) are part of DVD and not DVCMC who is in charge of the website and MS services.

So, not sure we can make the leap that the 3 days that MS is impacted equates to being the same for all other Disney divisions.


----------



## Red Dog Run

LadybugsMum said:


> The website doesn't shut down until 10pm on July 17. Why would they suspend the transfers so early?


I closed yesterday, so I am hoping that the wording in the message would not apply to prior closings.  We will see...


----------



## softballmom3

softballmom3 said:


> I should probably update this since I've seen others have put this because the seller is paying 2021 MF.
> 
> softballmom3--$128-$14656-110-SSR-Apr-0/20, 120/21, 110/22- sent 6/14 Seller paying 2021 MF.


softballmom3--$128-$14656-110-SSR-Apr-0/20, 120/21, 110/22- sent 6/14 Seller paying 2021 MF. taken 6/29

Well y'all bad news!  I was just notified Disney decided to take it back .  I knew this was going to happen.  Wasn't expecting it this quick.


----------



## ICEMAN3205

iceman3205---$128-$22302-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l Seller- sent 6/29

Ok here we go, third times a charm.  Int'l seller so not worried about ROFR, just hoping that everything else goes alright with this contract.


----------



## benedib99

benedib99---$155-$33342-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/7, passed 6/29

benedib99---$156-$8868-50-BLT-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/7, passed 6/29


----------



## Chia1974

benedib99 said:


> benedib99---$155-$33342-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/7, passed 6/29
> 
> benedib99---$156-$8868-50-BLT-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/7, passed 6/29


Hello neighbor! Mine is in closing at the same price!


----------



## Michiel

Michiel said:


> Michiel---$120-$18575-150-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 6/7
> 
> With my first contract passed, send in this second one to complete my purchase of 450 SSR points!



So even $120 isn’t high enough anymore for SSR..

Michiel---$120-$18575-150-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 6/7, taken 6/29


----------



## Tiberella626

Sandisw said:


> The point is that we do not know what other things are happening with MA that is stopping them from completing the work.  The website and MS being closed may be part of it but they are a different department all together and so may have other things happening that we are not privy to.  From what I was told, most of MA (if not all) are part of DVD and not DVCMC who is in charge of the website and MS services.
> 
> So, not sure we can make the leap that the 3 days that MS is impacted equates to being the same for all other Disney divisions.



Sorry I am still learning what is DVD? And how is it different than DVC?


----------



## Michiel

Tiberella626 said:


> Sorry I am still learning what is DVD? And how is it different than DVC?



Disney Vacation Development, the entity that runs DVC


----------



## Tiberella626

Michiel said:


> Disney Vacation Development, the entity that runs DVC


Ah ok thanks


----------



## softballmom3

Michiel said:


> So even $120 isn’t high enough anymore for SSR..
> 
> Michiel---$120-$18575-150-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 6/7, taken 6/29


I hear ya!  My $128 wasn't even enough!!


----------



## newarknut

Question for the experts....our resale deed finally appeared on the Orange County Recorder site today. We closed last Friday. Can I expect to have any luck calling my DVC guide to see if he can help get things processed quicker than usual? Do the guides have the ability to do such a thing? Thanks!


----------



## Nutbean

ICEMAN3205 said:


> iceman3205---$128-$22302-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l Seller- sent 6/29
> 
> Ok here we go, third times a charm.  Int'l seller so not worried about ROFR, just hoping that everything else goes alright with this contract.



Oh? Does Disney not exercise their ROFR if the seller is international? Wondering as I’m Canadian, as is the seller of the contract I’m trying to buy.


----------



## PrincessPam1665

softballmom3 said:


> softballmom3--$128-$14656-110-SSR-Apr-0/20, 120/21, 110/22- sent 6/14 Seller paying 2021 MF. taken 6/29
> 
> Well y'all bad news!  I was just notified Disney decided to take it back .  I knew this was going to happen.  Wasn't expecting it this quick.



I’m surprised this one didn’t pass. Some SSR passed recently around 125$ pp… Why this one not? 
I’m so sorry for you


----------



## poofyo101

PrincessPam1665 said:


> I’m surprised this one didn’t pass. Some SSR passed recently around 125$ pp… Why this one not?
> I’m so sorry for you


because its less than 125.


----------



## softballmom3

PrincessPam1665 said:


> I’m surprised this one didn’t pass. Some SSR passed recently around 125$ pp… Why this one not?
> I’m so sorry for you


Me too . If I hadn't negotiated for seller to pay MF maybe it would have. Who knows?  I saw one almost identical to ours taken so I figured it was coming. Ours had more available points. I'm considering OKW direct now.


----------



## Chia1974

softballmom3 said:


> Me too . If I hadn't negotiated for seller to pay MF maybe it would have. Who knows?  I saw one almost identical to ours taken so I figured it was coming. Ours had more available points. I'm considering OKW direct now.


I mean there are still many SSR listings now around $130, still less than OKW direct. If you are not in the hurry to use the points, try again? I’m very impatient I picked up the phone bought BLT direct when my SSR was taken.


----------



## softballmom3

Chia1974 said:


> I mean there are still many SSR listings now around $130, still less than OKW direct. If you are not in the hurry to use the points, try again? I’m very impatient I picked up the phone bought BLT direct when my SSR was taken.


I'm super impatient but I'm going to look some more.  I don't need to pay more $$.  We don't even want to go until next October.


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$125-$13772-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22-Delayed closing 9/26- sent 6/4, passed 6/28
> 
> just waiting for one more CCV and I’m done!


The email of my contract passing was in my junk mail. Can you believe that? Lol good thing I checked 12 hours later!


----------



## Sandisw

newarknut said:


> Question for the experts....our resale deed finally appeared on the Orange County Recorder site today. We closed last Friday. Can I expect to have any luck calling my DVC guide to see if he can help get things processed quicker than usual? Do the guides have the ability to do such a thing? Thanks!



Guides sell the product. They do not work for membership administration which is the department who handles the transfer.

And, for about 10 days or so, starting July 8th, they won’t be doing transfers as they have some things happening in that division 

So, You may get lucky and see it processed before then. If no5, it will be end of July at the earliest.


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> Guides sell the product. They do not work for membership administration which is the department who handles the transfer.
> 
> And, for about 10 days or so, starting July 8th, they won’t be doing transfers as they have some things happening in that division
> 
> So, You may get lucky and see it processed before then. If no5, it will be end of July at the earliest.


I have one in closing now pending seller’s fund. They supposed to send it this Friday. Title company has my money since last week! Hopefully things will get done quickly.


----------



## redboat45

softballmom3 said:


> I hear ya!  My $128 wasn't even enough!!


that's so crazy!  Just one year ago I got an SSR for $100/pt I think. (might have even been just under $100)


----------



## benedib99

benedib99---$239-$40065-160-VGC-Aug-0/20, 250/21, 160/22- sent 6/12, passed 6/30


----------



## LadybugsMum

redboat45 said:


> that's so crazy!  Just one year ago I got an SSR for $100/pt I think. (might have even been just under $100)



I got SSR for $96/pt this time last year. So glad I bought it then.


----------



## redboat45

LadybugsMum said:


> I got SSR for $96/pt this time last year. So glad I bought it then.


I think we bought ours around the same time.  I know I was one of the last to pass ROFR with the price I got.


----------



## FSUSammy

Sandisw said:


> And, for about 10 days or so, starting July 8th, they won’t be doing transfers as they have some things happening in that division



Do you think the 10 days is going to also impact ROFR as well?


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

FSUSammy said:


> Do you think the 10 days is going to also impact ROFR as well?


I think it probably will. This what the emails says 


This impact will include, but is not limited to:

Inability to book Disney Vacation Club Resort Accommodations and Exchanges (including Disney Cruise Line, Adventures by Disney, Concierge Collection, RCI, etc.) online or via Member Services
Inability to bank Vacation Points online or via Member Services 
Inability to make a Dues, Loan, or Escrow payment
The temporary closure of Member Accounting, Member Administration and Member Services
Inability to start or finalize an Add-On Membership Purchase
Inability to access areas of the Disney Vacation Club website that require a login including the Member Dashboard


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$125-$4001-30-OKW-Sep-0/19, 30/20, 60/21, 30/22-SELLER PAYS CLOSING- sent 6/28/2021
> 
> I placed an offer on this asking seller to pay closing of $508 never expecting them to agree.   $508 is equal to about $17 per point.  I didn't have the audacity to ask for the seller to pay 2021 MF's...let's hope DVC doesn't notice LOL!



I tried to take a page from your book on a stripped small BRV with deferred closing to 1/2022. 

I offered asking and SELLER pay closing. They came back with minimal (and I mean minimal) counter PP but wouldn’t bite on closing. Going to pass. Too high for a stripped 2042 contract. If you can do this on a loaded contract, you give me hope there are still some deals (even if few and far between) if I remain patient!


----------



## SarahWI

FSUSammy said:


> Do you think the 10 days is going to also impact ROFR as well?



call me a pessimist but I have huge concerns (given prior data points regarding Disney IT) that they won’t be up and running after 10 days.  Our sellers are going to bank the current UY points for us if/when we pass ROFR but if they don’t, I’m not sure we would have the points by our 9/30 deadline.


----------



## FSUSammy

SarahWI said:


> call me a pessimist but I have huge concerns (given prior data points regarding Disney IT) that they won’t be up and running after 10 days.  Our sellers are going to bank the current UY points for us if/when we pass ROFR but if they don’t, I’m not sure we would have the points by our 9/30 deadline.



I think you are being realistic here lol I don't trust Disney IT either.


----------



## MICKIMINI

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I tried to take a page from your book on a stripped small BRV with deferred closing to 1/2022.
> 
> I offered asking and SELLER pay closing. They came back with minimal (and I mean minimal) counter PP but wouldn’t bite on closing. Going to pass. Too high for a stripped 2042 contract. If you can do this on a loaded contract, you give me hope there are still some deals (even if few and far between) if I remain patient!


DH would very much like me to stop finding such good deals LOL!  This was just spur of the moment and I actually got another deal the week before asking a seller to pay MF's and they are.   

I just don't give up and neither should you!

Keep at it!


----------



## Chia1974

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I think it probably will. This what the emails says
> 
> 
> This impact will include, but is not limited to:
> 
> Inability to book Disney Vacation Club Resort Accommodations and Exchanges (including Disney Cruise Line, Adventures by Disney, Concierge Collection, RCI, etc.) online or via Member Services
> Inability to bank Vacation Points online or via Member Services
> Inability to make a Dues, Loan, or Escrow payment
> The temporary closure of Member Accounting, Member Administration and Member Services
> Inability to start or finalize an Add-On Membership Purchase
> Inability to access areas of the Disney Vacation Club website that require a login including the Member Dashboard


 I have one in closing and one should be done ROFR any day now. This is not ideal!!!


----------



## Bea

Bea---$117-$19400-150-OKW-Dec-0/20, 186/21, 150/22- sent 6/10, passed 6/30
This is our first dvc and just kinda going with the flow with the process. It’s been pretty easy so far. Time to start planning.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Chia1974 said:


> I have one in closing and one should be done ROFR any day now. This is not ideal!!!


I’m in the same boat! I’m waiting on my 30 pt BLT (which 99.9% will pass bc I paid a lot lol)
But I want those points before Labor Day but probably won’t see until Halloween!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Bea said:


> Bea---$117-$19400-150-OKW-Dec-0/20, 186/21, 150/22- sent 6/10, passed 6/30
> This is our first dvc and just kinda going with the flow with the process. It’s been pretty easy so far. Time to start planning.


WELCOME HOME


----------



## striker1064

I am the seller:

striker1064---$175-$21258-118-CCV@WL Fixed Week-Oct-0/20, 80/21, 118/22-Week 44- sent 6/9, passed 6/30


----------



## mrsclark

mrsclark---$164-$35168-200-BCV-Jun-0/20, 203/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/10, passed 6/30

Hoorary!  I also corrected the string to show that 3 points were banked from 2020 into 2021.

One down, one to go - I am hoping they get to review the second contract which was sent to ROFR on 6/21 before they close down from 7/8-7/20 or that will make my wait really long!  But I know something submitted on 6/21 is probably right on the edge of making it before the shut down - it will be a close one...  Just one more thing to make this process longer...


----------



## Jules123

Jules123---$114-$18969-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/20, 287/21, 150/22- sent 6/9, passed 6/30

Doing some celebrating today! My first DVC contract! Now hoping things go smoothly and we can have our points  before the 7 month mark for our first trip home in May 2022!


----------



## JEDECEEE

$129-$-160-AKL-Dec-36/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 6/14, passed 6/30

I'm shocked we passed ROFR so quickly and is currently in the estoppel 1-2 week time frame per the resale company! We are headed on vacation and with it being a Holiday weekend I expect the full 2 weeks. Just so excited we passed!!


----------



## princesscinderella

Congrats to all who have passed ROFR today!  So happy to see its a good news day!


----------



## LadybugsMum

JEDECEEE said:


> $129-$-160-AKL-Dec-36/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 6/14, passed 6/30
> 
> I'm shocked we passed ROFR so quickly and is currently in the estoppel 1-2 week time frame per the resale company! We are headed on vacation and with it being a Holiday weekend I expect the full 2 weeks. Just so excited we passed!!


I'm hoping that mine will pass this week too since it was sent 6/15.


----------



## JEDECEEE

LadybugsMum said:


> I'm hoping that mine will pass this week too since it was sent 6/15.


Sending pixie dust your way! I was genuinely shocked!!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HappyThoughtsTees---$295-$10260-30-VGC-Jun-0/20, 30/21, 30/22, 30/23- sent 6/7, passed 6/30
HappyThoughtsTees---$295-$19329-60-VGC-Jun-0/20, 76/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 6/7, passed 6/30


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974---$163-$10910-60-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 60/22- sent 6/8, passed 6/30


----------



## Chia1974

6/30 is a great day for so many!
Welcome home.


----------



## pangyal

Updated! I am working on the new thread but please do not use it until tomorrow .


----------



## PrincessPam1665

PrincessPam1665---$172-$29399-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23-seller pay MF 2020- sent 6/11, passed 6/30 

Finally!!!


----------



## SarahWI

PrincessPam1665 said:


> PrincessPam1665---$172-$29399-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23-seller pay MF 2020- sent 6/11, passed 6/30
> 
> Finally!!!



congrats!  We have a BLT in ROFR now but at 160$ for 200 points.   Is my math right? It took them just 19 days?


----------



## Chia1974

SarahWI said:


> congrats!  We have a BLT in ROFR now but at 160$ for 200 points.   Is my math right? It took them just 19 days?


Mine passed $155 125 points two weeks ago. You should be ok!


----------



## PrincessPam1665

SarahWI said:


> congrats!  We have a BLT in ROFR now but at 160$ for 200 points.   Is my math right? It took them just 19 days?


 Yessss! 19 days! We received the email early this morning!!


----------



## newarknut

Sandisw said:


> Guides sell the product. They do not work for membership administration which is the department who handles the transfer.
> 
> And, for about 10 days or so, starting July 8th, they won’t be doing transfers as they have some things happening in that division
> 
> So, You may get lucky and see it processed before then. If no5, it will be end of July at the earliest.




Well that's a buzz kill!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$187.5-$6297-30-BLT-Mar-0/20, 30/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 6/10, passed 6/30


----------



## SarahWI

Chia1974 said:


> Mine passed $155 125 points two weeks ago. You should be ok!


Congrats and thanks!!  We haven’t purchased resale since like 2009 so I had forgotten what this feels like!  



PrincessPam1665 said:


> Yessss! 19 days! We received the email early this morning!!


I’m crossing my fingers we make it before the 8th but with 4th of July in there I’m not hopeful. 



newarknut said:


> Well that's a buzz kill!



Indeed.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

I’m mad at myself for not grabbing a BLT 50 pointer earlier this mo at $157 PP and opting for the 30 pt. I definately paid a premium at 187.5 but trying to convince myself for a smaller contract with double points next year, still lower than some resale listings and less than direct.

All this means now is the next 50 pointer in that rangeI see I’ll probably grab that too!

Oh addonitis!!!


----------



## AulaniNutz

AulaniNutz said:


> Let's hope this one goes through.  Hopefully with banked points and a higher per point price, I'll get this one through...
> 
> aulaninutz---$160-$34238-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 359/21, 200/22- sent 6/12



Whoohoo!  I was just thinking this morning how great it would be to know one way or another before the July 4th weekend and then the mail came in...

aulaninutz---$160-$34238-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 359/21, 200/22- sent 6/12, passed 6/29

17 days, that sure seems fast... 

Now I need the points before mid-Sep so I can book my Grand Villa rooms next August!  And I have to figure out how spend the 159 banked points -- such a problem to have.  That's a good three nights in Aulani 1-bedroom, or almost a week in a Oceanview studio in February.. Hmmm.


----------



## SarahWI

AulaniNutz said:


> 17 days, that sure seems fast.


Congrats!  Fingers crossed selfishly that this pace keeps up!


----------



## TroJo

TheTroJo---$300-$15691-50-VGC-Dec-0/20, 90/21, 50/22- sent 6/10, passed 6/30

Do I win the highest price paid per point from these threads? Needed a small add on contract with my UY and figured I’d pay a premium for almost double points.


----------



## FSUSammy

SarahWI said:


> Congrats!  Fingers crossed selfishly that this pace keeps up!


Right???? I think of the two of us waiting on BLT in ROFR you have a higher chance of hearing back next week before they stop what they are doing, but I am secretly hoping this pace picks up so that I'll hear back before they go away lol


----------



## LadybugsMum

We're seeing a wider range of dates passing today. Trying not to hope too much over here.


----------



## scheddj

Woohoo, they’re on fire today!



Scheddj---$165-$4816-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/14, passed 6/30


----------



## benedib99

TroJo said:


> TheTroJo---$300-$15691-50-VGC-Dec-0/20, 90/21, 50/22- sent 6/10, passed 6/30
> 
> Do I win the highest price paid per point from these threads? Needed a small add on contract with my UY and figured I’d pay a premium for almost double points.


I am happy to let YOU win this contest!!!


----------



## Chia1974

Exciting news for DVC. Extended hours for deluxe resort and villas coming soon.


----------



## SarahWI

Chia1974 said:


> Existing news for DVC. Extended hours for deluxe resort and villas coming soon.


Wait? What?

Edited: found my answer.  This is awesome! We love night hours and have recovery APs so park hop away!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SarahWI said:


> Wait? What?



Doesn't start until Oct 1st for the 50th.  Select attractions and places open and only on certain nights - ie, just like the extended hours that used to be available for all onsite guests but now will be for Deluxe only.  I'm very happy they're bringing back more things.


----------



## Tiberella626

Tiberella626---$125-$28729-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 341/21, 128/22-International Seller- sent 6/7, passed 6/30


----------



## badeacon

AulaniNutz said:


> Whoohoo!  I was just thinking this morning how great it would be know one way or another before July 4th weekend and then the mail came in...
> 
> aulaninutz---$160-$34238-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 359/21, 200/22- sent 6/12, passed 6/29
> 
> 17 days, that sure seems fast...
> 
> Now I need the points before mid-Sep so I can book my Grand Villa rooms next August!  And I have to figure out how spend the 159 banked points -- such a problem to have.  That's a good three nights in Aulani 1-bedroom, or almost a week in a Oceanview studio in February.. Hmmm.


Congratulations,  fellow CCVer


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Congrats to all who passed ROFR today. It was definitely the end of the month bonanza. Is it the end of a quarter too? Good luck to all who are still waiting and keep your head up and try again to all those who got taken.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Chia1974 said:


> Exciting news for DVC. Extended hours for deluxe resort and villas coming soon.



what a great perk and I don’t see it being a Blue card perk only. This is what DVC should be providing.


----------



## DerekDeBoer

“America, spread your golden wings --- Sail on freedom’s wind, across the sky.” -- Epcot's 'The American Adventure'


We at the DVC Resale Market want to say congrats to the following 117 awesome families as they passed ROFR in the last week!  As always, THANK YOU to everyone for another incredible week of making magic - stay safe & magical and enjoy the holiday weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




MCCAIN
MCBRYAR
REDDING
MARTIN
HALFERTY
MOORE
LORD
O'DOWD
JACKOWSKI
STADLER
KEOUGH
PELLEGRINO
SANTILLI
SANTILLI
CRAUWELS
STORM
TYLER
QUINTO
CHAN
WHITING
TETLOW
MAHI
NICHOLS
BALA
VAN BUREN
CULP
JUNG
BORCHARDT
METZ
ADORNO
BALL
QUEZADA
SCHNEIDEWEND
SNAPP
NICHOLSON
HENNINGER
ADAMS
ALLENDER
KAPROTH-JOSLIN
HOAG
SPIDEL
COCUZZA
LINDEMANN
NGUYEN
NEWTON
SEIGWORTH
MULLIGAN
RYAN
BARTLETT
MOUNTAIN
VOLAND
MCDONALD
PALUGOD
JACKSON
YARRISON
CARUSO
KEITH
JACOBOWSKI
CARMONA
LESTER
PHILLIPS
KALTER
MORGAN
SMITH
SWIATKOWSKI
MILILLO
GLOSSER
YANDELL
ARMENTI
NEWELL
TWISK
DIPERSIO
EISENHAUER
YUEN
STUART
GEISS
JOHNSON
MCHALE
GIORDANO
CONNOR
INTERMOR
RISKO
GILLBARD
URBANEK
CLARK
LEAHY
BITTO
COADY
FELIX
PHILLIPS
LINCOLN
WOLFSON
INGEBRIGTSEN
SMITH
DUKES
SCHEDDEL
TUREK
GERHARD
VAZQUEZ
DENMAN
SNYDER
BENJAMIN
HODGE
GEIB
HARE
BUCHTEL
ST. MICHEL
VALDERRAMA
WINKLEPLECK
SCOGIN
GALCZYNSKI
ANDREWS
DALY
MARTIN
KICKLIGHTER
CYMBOLA
FURLONG


----------



## CarolMN

Continued on 3rdQtr thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3843478/


----------

